# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  L'Hadopi a cot plus de 80 millions d'euros aux contribuables et a collect 87 000 euros damendes

## RyzenOC

Bonjour, un rapport du Snat vient de mettre  jour 12 propositions de mesures pour rformer la Hadopi, une nouvelle fois. La mise en avant serait une simplification des sanctions, avec l'instauration d'une amende pour sanctionner les fraudeurs ayant tlcharg illgalement sur Internet.
Autre mesure propose dans le rapport : la cration d'une  blacklist  des sites web de diffusion illgale de films, sries, ebooks,  etc. 

Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles mesures ?
Selon moi, je pense qu'on ne traite pas le problme comme il le faudrait.

Selon moi il faudrait d'abord se poser une question : pourquoi certains internautes piratent des uvres ?
Je pourrais faire un raccourci facile avec les bloqueurs de publicit par exemple. Pourquoi certains internautes utilisent adblock ?

Pour moi la principale raison vient des DRM qui rendent le contenu acquis lgalement inutilisable ou en tous cas utilisable de manire inconfortable.

Quand j'achte un film, avant de pouvoir profiter de mon achat je dois regarder une pub qui me dit que le piratage c'est du vol
Quand j'achte un jeu, je dois de plus en plus me taper une activation en ligne, le tlchargement et l'installation de logiciels comme Steam, Origin ou autres, qui une fois installs, doivent ensuite se mettre a jour. Et le pire c'est que parfois le jeu doit ncessiter une connexion internet active pour pouvoir jouer. Je ne parle pas des jeux en multijoueur on est bien d'accord.

Des dveloppeurs l'ont bien compris, et des initiatives montrent bien que les gens sont prts  payer si le produit les respecte par exemple le site https://www.gog.com/

Pour conclure, je ne pense pas que tous les piratent sont des sal*** qui volent juste pour ne pas payer. Certains tlchargent illgalement pour pouvoir lire les films sur leur media center, couter leur musique sur leur mp3 (incompatible avec certaines DRM), lire leurs ebooks sans restriction, etc.

Si le gros de l'industrie vendait leurs uvres sans DRM (et parfois  des prix plus raisonnables) je suis convaincu que le piratage de ces uvres diminuerait comme par magie.

----------


## MARCELBENH

Une des nombreuses questions tant : qu'est-ce que le bon prix d'une oeuvre ?

Par principe, un informaticien (et normalement nous le sommes tous ici) ne doit pas pirater !! Il scie indirectement la branche sur laquelle il est.

Bon, c'est bien beau tout a. Mais que celui qui n'a jamais pirat jette la premire cl usb  !!!

Un exemple bien de chez nous illustre le propos de sazearte : le livre en France.
    Les livres numriques sont aux mmes prix que les livres papier (rgulation des prix oblige)!!! c'est lamentable, il faudrait au moins pourvoir dduire le papier, l'impression, la distribution ... qui pourraient diminuer le prix de pas mal. Ceci sans prendre sur les droits d'auteurs. 
Quand on voit qu'il faut  peine 10 minutes pour tlcharger (lgalement) l'oeuvre entire de Victor Hugo, on se rend compte que le piratage peut avoir un impact trs ngatif sur la cration.

Alors oui, le dbat est compliqu et surtout pas binaire !!!

A vous lire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme du piratage est surtout un gros diffrentiel entre le prix estim par le consommateur et celui voulu par le distributeur.


Pour le domaine de la musique, on a par exemple un prix par chanson a 1-2 et un prix estim pour ma part a 0.01 par titre. (10 000 chansons pour 100). A la rigueur 0.02, mais pas plus.
Pour un film, j'estime qu'au dessus de 1e le film, c'est du vol. Je paye l'quipement de diffusion, de tlchargement, je ne vois pas trop ce qui justifie un prix plus haut pour un produit dj rembours plusieurs fois. 
Pour ces deux exemples, je suis par contre prt  payer plus cher un concert ou un cinma, parce qu'il y a quelque chose d'additionnel fournit. une prestation haut de gamme en quelque sorte. (location de salle, matriel  acheter / investir, etc...)

Il y a aussi un gros problme de mise en lgalit. J'avais propos par exemple qu'on arrte de vouloir appliquer le droit de proprit sur des fichiers... ca n'a pas grand sens. Mais que l'on mette en place un systme de licence d'utilisation.
En rsum, la distribution des fichiers ne serait plus de la responsabilit unique des distributeurs, mais de la communaut. En revanche, celle ci devrait pour utiliser les uvres obtenir le droit de les diffuser, mme pour un usage personnel. Des simples outils pourraient aisment identifier les titres(cf Shazam) et aller chercher la licence ncessaire en ligne ou proposer de l'acheter. A un prix correcte(de l'ordre de 0.01 a 0.05 le titre) on pourrait trouver nombre d'acheteur. Ou en gardant le modle de prix actuel et en autorisant la revente de licence d'occasion, ce qui ferait baisser les prix de la rgularisation)

Autre avantage, pour la diffusion  un large publique, de musique ou de film, on pourrait exiger facilement une redevance diffrente. Cela ouvrirait la possibilit aux associations ou  de multiples organismes de crer des cinmas indpendants.
Cela offre aussi la possibilit d'acheter des titres non distribus dans un pays(musique de manga par exemple).

Je suis sur qu'il y a un gros potentiel la dedans, et surtout une adquation bien plus forte avec le march et la technologie que la situation actuelle.

Et pour qu'on soit clair, je n'imagine pas que ce systme soit rpressif. Il serait selon moi bas sur la confiance, sur des amendes prohibitives(10 000 par exemple) et sur des outils simples pour se mettre en rgle. 
Si on me proposait de payer 100 pour tre dans la lgalit pour des titres que j'coute de temps en temps, je pense que je le ferais vite dans ces conditions. Aujourd'hui, le rapport risque / cout n'est pas en faveur des cette rgularisation.

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

ma faon de considrer le problme est radicale, comme souvent. Radicale au sens tymologique, c'est  dire que je m'attaque  la racine du problme.

Selon moi, le problme vient du fait que l'on tente de mettre un prix sur la culture. Je pense que c'est une erreur, car la culture n'est pas un bien pondrable, contrairement  un kilo de carottes, ou une heure de repassage.

Le tlchargement illgal n'est donc qu'un des nombreux symptmes d'un problme plus profond. La numrisation de la culture a amen ce problme en premire ligne, mais pour moi, il ne s'agit que d'un symptme. Et j'en veux pour preuve le fait que l'on peut tourner le problme dans tous les sens, tant qu'on n'abandonne pas l'axiome du "prix d'une uvre", aucune solution viable n'apparait.

 l'aune de cette approche, il me parait donc vident que la solution se trouve du ct de la licence globale. Aujourd'hui, de nombreuses expriences sur le "revenu citoyen" sont en cours de ralisation un peu partout  travers le monde. Je crois que c'est de ce ct l qu'il faut regarder, en vitant toute approche dogmatique.

----------


## gangsoleil

Personnellement, le prix des uvres me fait souvent rflchir  deux fois avant de tlcharger : 
17 euro pour un Star Wars sorti en 1977Les tontons flingueurs, sorti en 1963,  partir de 8 euro... Pour 1.5 euro de plus, j'ai le DVD, chez moi, qui ne risque pas de disparatre...Les livres plus cher en version numrique qu'en version papier

Mais il y a aussi 

Des diteurs qui ne veulent pas mettre leurs uvres en ligne : cherchez un Tintin ou un Asterix par exempleLe problme des DRM : ah si, vous pouvez acheter ce film, mais vous ne pouvez pas le lire sur ce support, parce qu'il n'est pas possible d'installer un lecteur compatibleLe problme de dplacement du fichier : si "j'achte" un film sur ma tablette, comment se fait-il que je n'ai pas le droit de la transfrer sur mon PC portable, ou sur mon tlphone ?

Et enfin, la musique au boulot, je l'coute via Youtube, donc pas besoin de la tlcharger.


Bref, il y a beaucoup de raisons qui font que je ne profite que trs rarement de l'offre lgale de tlchargement, et que je prfre encore et toujours acheter des livres papier et des DVD.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour,
> 
> ma faon de considrer le problme est radicale, comme souvent. Radicale au sens tymologique, c'est  dire que je m'attaque  la racine du problme.
> 
> Selon moi, le problme vient du fait que l'on tente de mettre un prix sur la culture. Je pense que c'est une erreur, car la culture n'est pas un bien pondrable, contrairement  un kilo de carottes, ou une heure de repassage.
> 
> Le tlchargement illgal n'est donc qu'un des nombreux symptmes d'un problme plus profond. La numrisation de la culture a amen ce problme en premire ligne, mais pour moi, il ne s'agit que d'un symptme. Et j'en veux pour preuve le fait que l'on peut tourner le problme dans tous les sens, tant qu'on n'abandonne pas l'axiome du "prix d'une uvre", aucune solution viable n'apparait.
> 
>  l'aune de cette approche, il me parait donc vident que la solution se trouve du ct de la licence globale. Aujourd'hui, de nombreuses expriences sur le "revenu citoyen" sont en cours de ralisation un peu partout  travers le monde. Je crois que c'est de ce ct l qu'il faut regarder, en vitant toute approche dogmatique.


Je pense que ca rejoint un peu ma vision. Je pense qu'on doit mettre une valeur presque nulle, en particulier pour "rcompenser" plus ceux qui produisent pour un grands publics.
Mais la gratuit pourrait exister aussi dans le mme esprit.

Aprs, reste la question du financement... je ne suis pas pour un systme de licence globale(d'ou le paiement au fichier) pour la simple raison que je ne vois pass comment on va rpartir les sous, et que ca va encore se finir par Sardou, Johnny et Aznavour, .... qui bouffe tout le paquet en laissant les miettes aux autres.

C'est pour cela que j'aime le cot "licence d'utilisation" qui me parait finalement trs proche de ce qui s'est fait sur les logiciels. Distribus sans risques, mais utilisable seulement avec licence pour rester dans la lgalit.

Avantage aussi, on remet en selle le peer to peer, qui reste l'un des moyens de distribution de fichier les plus efficace qu'on ait trouv et le plus conomique niveau rseau.

----------


## deuche

Pour ma part je tlcharge trs peu de musique et uniquement en flac. Cela n'a pas t abord mais la qualit MP3 est vraiment mauvaise.
Par contre si quelqu'un me parle d'un artiste, j'avoue que je vais chercher  l'couter d'abord sur Youtube. C'est ainsi que grace au tlchargement j'ai par la suite achet l'intgrale d'une artiste pas trs connu mais qui je trouve a beaucoup de mrite (Keny Arkana).

Aujourd'hui dans ma 2cv j'ai une enceinte bluetooh. Alors forcment je lis des formats numrique mais j'ai aussi mes habitudes musicales.

Au final, si vous pluchez mon lecteur MP3 l'immense majorit de mes musiques proviennent de CD qui m'appartiennent tandis que les autres sont des fichiers que des potes m'ont donns des MP3.

Mais au final quelles diffrences avec la cassette que l'on recopiait depuis un vinyle ?

Cest quand mme stupfiant, il y a deux jours je narrivais pas  mettre la main sur un cd pour le convertir en flac et jai dcid de le tlcharger. Jai eu un message dalerte :

 Il semblerait quAdopi surveille le fichier. Etes-vous sr de vouloir tlcharger ? 

Pas plus tard que la semaine dernire un collgue a reu un courriel dAdopi lui rappelant la loi.

Il y aurait-il un accroissement de la surveillance numrique ?

Big Brother is washing you ?

----------


## Zirak

> Cest quand mme stupfiant, il y a deux jours je narrivais pas  mettre la main sur un cd pour le convertir en flac et jai dcid de le tlcharger. Jai eu un message dalerte :
> 
>  Il semblerait quAdopi surveille le fichier. Etes-vous sr de vouloir tlcharger ? 
> 
> Pas plus tard que la semaine dernire un collgue a reu un courriel dAdopi lui rappelant la loi.
> 
> Il y aurait-il un accroissement de la surveillance numrique ?


Vu tout le battage fait sur cette loi  l'poque, et comment elle devait solutionner le piratage, je trouve au contraire que la surveillance, ou du moins les avertissements / punitions sont encore trs rare.

Bon je ne vais pas m'en plaindre, vu que cela m'arrive aussi de tlcharger, mais encore une fois, (et on y revient avec la rcente loi sur le renseignement), vu comment on nous l'a vendue, je trouve que cette loi a une efficacit et un rsultat plus que douteux...





> Big Brother is washing you ?


Si tu es en prison et que tu te fais laver au jet d'eau peut-tre, sinon jusqu'ici non, je me lave encore tout seul  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredinkan

> Cela offre aussi la possibilit d'acheter des titres non distribus dans un pays(musique de manga par exemple).


Je trouve ton exemple excellent.
Je te rejoint clairement (ainsi que r0d) sur vos ides.

Mais dans le cadre de cet exemple, j'ai justement pu voir certaines filiaires qui se sont ouvertes pour fournir les OST de plusieurs manga potentiellement moins priss par les europens (en gros, exit les studios Ghibli ou des trucs communs du genre naruto).

Typiquement certains libraires manga en suisse ont contact directement les "ayants droits" japonais pour importer lgalement ces oeuvres dont personne n'a fait l'acquisition de licence de distribution ici.
Rsultat ? Des CD de musiques (entre 70 et 140 minutes) vendus 7-10 CHF (soit autant en ), alors qu'un CD d'un "artiste" de pop coterait entre 19 et 25 CHF
Retir les frais du libraire, de port, de douane, de support, on est  moins de 50 centimes la chanson...

----------


## gangsoleil

> Mais au final quelles diffrences avec la cassette que l'on recopiait depuis un vinyle ?


Les K7 taient censes tuer l'industrie du disque, qui a heureusement survcu grce  ses facults d'adaptation insouponnes.
Puis le graveur de CD a failli tuer l'industrie du disque, qui a encore une fois survcu grce  des facults d'adaptation insouponnes.
Puis le tlchargement, qui a failli tuer l'industrie du disque, qui a encore une fois survcu grce  des facults d'adaptation insouponnes.

Et tout a n'empche pas de voir de nouveau supports comme les DVD musicaux (qui ne sont d'ailleurs trangement pas pris en compte dans les ventes d'albums des groupes dans les chiffres des majors), ni des places de concert  plus de 100 euro, etc...

Oui, l'industrie des majors du disque gagne moins qu'avant, et il y a une part qui lui chappe, et elle n'est pas contente. Mais a n'a rien de nouveau, et ils ne font rien pour que a change.

----------


## Zirak

> et ils ne font rien pour que a change.


C'est a, quand les Majors et autres, comprendront qu'ils auront moins de perte en baissant les prix pour augmenter le nombre de ventes, plutt que de les augmenter pour compenser le manque  gagner, a sera dj pas mal...

----------


## benjani13

> Selon moi il faudrait d'abord se poser une question: Pourquoi certains internautes piratent des uvres ?
> 
> Pour moi la principale raison viens des DRM qui rende le contenu acquis lgalement inutilisable ou en tous cas utilisable de manire inconfortable.


En effet, le piratage permet de s'affranchir des DRM, et aussi d'avoir du choix (formats, qualit, etc) afin de correspondre  son besoin. Maintenant il ne faut pas tre hypocrite, l'argument (parfois honteusement avou) numro un du pirate est la gratuit. Quand t'as le choix entre obtenir ta srie prfre en trois clic sans bouger tes fesses, plutt que de marcher jusqu la Fnac payer une trentaine d'euros la saison, t'as vite fait le choix (je caricature un poil).




> Autre mesure propose dans le rapport : la cration d'une  blacklist  des sites web de diffusion illgale de films, sries, ebooks etc...


Cool a fera un bon annuaire des sites de tlchargement  ::): 




> Vu tout le battage fait sur cette loi  l'poque, et comment elle devait solutionner le piratage, je trouve au contraire que la surveillance, ou du moins les avertissements / punitions sont encore trs rare.
> 
> Bon je ne vais pas m'en plaindre, vu que cela m'arrive aussi de tlcharger, mais encore une fois, (et on y revient avec la rcente loi sur le renseignement), vu comment on nous l'a vendue, je trouve que cette loi a une efficacit et un rsultat plus que douteux...


Soyons srieux, est-ce qu'il y a une seule personne en France qui a rellement pens qu'Hadopi arrterai le piratage?

On ne peut pas combatte le piratage sur un plan technique. Pour tlcharger je n'utilise pas le DNS de mon FAI (pour chapper aux blocages des sites), et je fais tourner mon client torrent sur un serveur chez un hbergeur ("dans le cloud", dirait ont maintenant), donc hadopi peut flasher l'ip du serveur tant qu'ils veulent... Mais bon, les politiques prfrent jeter des millions par la fentre juste pour pouvoir dire "Oui, nous, nous faisons quelque chose contre le piratage" (mais bon, on retrouve a sur de nombreux domaines).

La solution contre le piratage est multiple. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher  lutter contre le piratage, mais plutt  chercher comment continuer  financer les artistes (comdiens, chanteurs, quipes techniques, etc), avoir une dmarche constructive plutt que rpressive. Il y a des dbuts : la vido (netflix) et la musique  la demande (spotify), le financement participatif, le "pay what you want".

----------


## ManusDei

> Cool a fera un bon annuaire des sites de tlchargement


Bof, tu as dj le rapport annuel de la Hadopi pour a (sisi, je t'assure).

----------


## MARCELBENH

> Bof, tu as dj le rapport annuel de la Hadopi pour a (sisi, je t'assure).


a c'est vrai et mme excellent !... Si on veut la liste des sites o on peut tlcharger, merci de se renseigner auprs des autorits ...

----------


## Zirak

> Soyons srieux, est-ce qu'il y a une seule personne en France qui a rellement pens qu'Hadopi arrterai le piratage?


Pour les gens comme "nous", qui nous y connaissons un minimum, non, pour le gros de la population et/ou les Majors et autres, je pense que certains ont du y croire oui ^^

Le gouvernement n'avait pas besoin que tout le monde y croit, seulement assez pour que cela soit un minimum crdible pour que la loi passe et que cela fasse une source supplmentaire de revenus grce aux amendes.





> On ne peut pas combatte le piratage sur un plan technique. Pour tlcharger je n'utilise pas le DNS de mon FAI (pour chapper aux blocages des sites), et je fais tourner mon client torrent sur un serveur chez un hbergeur ("dans le cloud", dirait ont maintenant), donc hadopi peut flasher l'ip du serveur tant qu'ils veulent... Mais bon, les politiques prfrent jeter des millions par la fentre juste pour pouvoir dire "Oui, nous, nous faisons quelque chose contre le piratage" (mais bon, on retrouve a sur de nombreux domaines).


Oui avant aussi, je m'embtais  passer par une seedbox  l'tranger sur laquelle je venais rcuprer les fichiers en FTP, mais maintenant je ne m'embte mme plus...





> La solution contre le piratage est multiple. D'ailleurs je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher  lutter contre le piratage, mais plutt  chercher comment continuer  financer les artistes (comdiens, chanteurs, quipes techniques, etc), avoir une dmarche constructive plutt que rpressive. Il y a des dbuts : la vido (netflix) et la musique  la demande (spotify), le financement participatif, le "pay what you want".


Oui je suis compltement d'accord.

Au dpart je ragissais juste sur le message de Deuche qui donnait l'impression qu'Hadopi et ses courriers taient efficaces ou du moins en pleine augmentation, alors que je trouve au contraire qu'elle est plus qu'inefficace et qu'on en entend pratiquement jamais parler, malgr toute la communication pour en vanter ses mrites  l'poque. ^^

----------


## gangsoleil

> D'ailleurs je ne pense pas qu'il faille chercher  lutter contre le piratage, mais plutt  chercher comment continuer  financer les artistes (comdiens, chanteurs, quipes techniques, etc), avoir une dmarche constructive plutt que rpressive. Il y a des dbuts : la vido (netflix) et la musique  la demande (spotify), le financement participatif, le "pay what you want".


Oui, mais ce que tu proposes est compliqu (il faut trouver une nouvelle solution), et suppose que les differents acteurs puissent se mettre d'accord... Or vu que les majors cherchent plutot  faire fermer netflix/spotify/autres, je ne pense pas que le consensus soit trouvable.

Alors que mettre une "haute autorit" qui dpense des millions pour rien (1 internaute condamn  quelques dizaines d'amendes si mes souvenirs sont bons), c'est trs facile  faire.

----------


## ManusDei

Ils pourraient s'inspirer du porno. Les gros sites de streaming porno sont la proprit des mmes personnes qui produisent les vidos.

----------


## deuche

> Au dpart je ragissais juste sur le message de Deuche qui donnait l'impression qu'Hadopi et ses courriers taient efficaces ou du moins en pleine augmentation, alors que je trouve au contraire qu'elle est plus qu'inefficace et qu'on en entend pratiquement jamais parler, malgr toute la communication pour en vanter ses mrites  l'poque. ^^


J'ignore l'efficacit relle des mesures. Quand mon collgue ma dit quil avait reu un message dAdopi javoue que je savais mme plus ce dont il sagissait. Mais jai constat peu de temps aprs en utilisant T411 quil y avait un risque de surveillance dAdopi lorsque jai voulu tlcharger une musique. Donc de mon point de vue je constate quelque chose que je navais jamais constat auparavant et qui reste mon exprience personnelle.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ignore l'efficacit relle des mesures. Quand mon collgue ma dit quil avait reu un message dAdopi javoue que je savais mme plus ce dont il sagissait. Mais jai constat peu de temps aprs en utilisant T411 quil y avait un risque de surveillance dAdopi lorsque jai voulu tlcharger une musique. Donc de mon point de vue je constate quelque chose que je navais jamais constat auparavant et qui reste mon exprience personnelle.


Bah Hadopi ou pas, le tlchargement pirate est et tait dj illgal de toutes faons, mme sans message affich sur la page de la musique que tu as voulu tlcharger sur T411, tu prends un risque, et ce peu importe ce que tu tlchargeras sur T411 (ou ailleurs d'ailleurs), que le message soit affich ou pas.

Pour moi c'tait plus un message gnral  titre informatif qu'un message pour dire qu'il y avait un risque avec cette musique la prcisment, surtout que si ce fichier tait vraiment surveill, T411 l'aurait vir, un site illgal ne va pas sciemment garder un fichier surveill par les autorits, histoire d'aggraver encore plus son cas.  :;): 

(et puis de toutes faons T411, c'est vraiment pas terrible  ::D: ).

----------


## benjani13

> Pour les gens comme "nous", qui nous y connaissons un minimum, non, pour le gros de la population et/ou les Majors et autres, je pense que certains ont du y croire oui ^^
> 
> Le gouvernement n'avait pas besoin que tout le monde y croit, seulement assez pour que cela soit un minimum crdible pour que la loi passe et que cela fasse une source supplmentaire de revenus grce aux amendes.


Ou il suffit juste d'avoir la majorit  l'assembl nationale pour que la loi passe  ::): 




> (et puis de toutes faons T411, c'est vraiment pas terrible ).


 ::weird::  Perso j'aime beaucoup T411  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Perso j'aime beaucoup T411


Trop connu (donc plus risqu), de la pub, des pop-ups qui s'ouvrent, etc etc, 

A moins que cela ait chang depuis, mais perso, je n'avais pas t plus convaincu que cela...

Je prfre des trucs peut-tre moins fourni (et encore je ne sais pas, vu que je ne peux pas comparer), mais plus discret, et sans pub ni pop-up.  ::):

----------


## Kaamui

Personnellement je trouve que vous tes bien sages compars a moi... je passe mon temps a dl plutt qu'acheter.. je n'achte que quand je me dis a a mrite largement le prix du support physique (et acheter numriquement au prix du support physique me conforte dans mon telechargement libre) ou quand je cherche a collectionner un ensemble d'oeuvre (comme de mettre 40 dans un boitier 4CD de ff8 &#128518 :;): 

Je rejoins r0d. Le problme de fond c'est de mettre un prix sur l'art.. je peux mettre 50 dans instinct avec hopkins sans problme mais ca me ferait chier de mettre un centime pour les ch'tis, pourtant les deux valent le prix d'un dvd... et combien un autre serait pret a payer pour les mmes films ? pwyw, kickstarter, achat de soutien ou de collection et telechargement libre pour le reste forment mon mode de fonctionnement. J'ai par exemple dl ts les "fe clochette..."  (pour ma fille pas pour moi !!  ::D: ) ces dernires semaines et ils sont tellement excellents que je vais les avoir tous achet avant la fin de l'anne. Il y a aussi la srie des cosmos en replay (legal) sur nat geo que je souhaite collectionner alors qu'ils sont dispo gratuitement jusqu' la fin de l'anne.. pour moi c'est comme a que tous les arts devraient fonctionner... une casquette sur le sol devant l'artiste et par ici la monnaie... le pb c'est qu'en achetant un dvd pas sur que la repartition des marges sout trs logique entre artistes et majors...

----------


## Gooby

Je suis partag avec ce que vous dites, je pense qu'il faudrait trouver un compromis dans le financement. Parce que le problme avec la casquette sur les genoux, c'est que c'est dur de monter un projet artistique ambitieux si la recette est si alatoire, si on a pas moyen de lever des financements au pralable (qu'on devrait rembourser par la suite bien entendu). Je tlcharge trs peu, mais je dpense pas mal d'argent pour ce genre de choses. En gnral, je paye surtout pour les "petits" qui n'auront que trs peu de marge de manoeuvre pour subsister alors que a me plat normment. Pour les grosses machines  fric, je vous rejoins, j'y verse rarement un centime, mme si il m'arrive d'tre consommateur.

----------


## Zirak

Ah bah perso c'est pareil, j'ai plus tendance  mettre de l'argent dans un crowfunding que d'acheter un cd / dvd en boutique ou sur le net.

Si j'achte le truc, cela sera de toutes faons en version physique (quitte  payer le prix fort, autant avoir l'objet entre les mains), et je l'aurais en gnral tlcharg avant pour me faire un avis et savoir si je vais l'acheter ou non.

La seule exception  la rgle de l'achat de l'objet physique, c'est sur les jeux vidos ou cela m'arrive d'acheter des versions dmatrialises sur Steam ou autre (surtout des packs en promo pour des vieux jeux que je ne trouverais pas ou difficilement en version physique et avec de forte chance que cela soit d'occasion).

----------


## eulbobo

Rappelons qu' la base, ce qui est illgal est de diffuser ou mettre  disposition des uvres protges par le droit d'auteur sans en avoir pralablement acquis les droits.

Donc normalement, il faut sanctionner les diffuseurs, pas ceux qui rcuprent (mme si via l'usage du P2P ils sont en partie aussi diffuseurs vu qu'ils partagent une partie des fichiers qu'ils tlchargent)
Dans le cadre du tlchargement direct, comment savoir si le site sur lequel on se trouve est "illgal" dans le sens o il n'aurait pas acquis les droits pour diffuser des contenus?

Il faudrait mettre en place une sorte de label qualit indiquant que le site est certifi, avec un lien vers un organisme certificateur du contenu comme tant lgal...
Ho wait...
http://www.offrelegale.fr/
http://www.klaire.fr/blabla/ivre-had...age-de-gueule/



Et ils vont faire quoi quand on va chez le coiffeur et que ce dernier diffuse de la musique sans avoir pay la dme? On va demand au client de payer une amende parce que le coiffeur n'est pas en rgle?
Et ils vont faire quoi quand quelqu'un va couter de la musique dans la rue avec des hauts parleurs? Mettre une prune  tous ceux qui sont dans le rayon d'coute?


PS : tout est disponible de manire assez absolue dans les mdiathques dont l'abonnement ne cote pas cher  l'anne... Mais a, personne n'en parle !

----------


## Zirak

> Rappelons qu' la base, ce qui est illgal est de diffuser ou mettre  disposition des uvres protges par le droit d'auteur sans en avoir pralablement acquis les droits.
> 
> Donc normalement, il faut sanctionner les diffuseurs, pas ceux qui rcuprent (mme si via l'usage du P2P ils sont en partie aussi diffuseurs vu qu'ils partagent une partie des fichiers qu'ils tlchargent)
> Dans le cadre du tlchargement direct, comment savoir si le site sur lequel on se trouve est "illgal" dans le sens o il n'aurait pas acquis les droits pour diffuser des contenus?
> 
> Il faudrait mettre en place une sorte de label qualit indiquant que le site est certifi, avec un lien vers un organisme certificateur du contenu comme tant lgal...
> Ho wait...
> http://www.offrelegale.fr/
> http://www.klaire.fr/blabla/ivre-had...age-de-gueule/
> ...


Oui enfin mme quand tu achtes un film, c'est bien marqu que c'est pour un usage priv et une diffusion restreinte (je n'ai plus le formulation exacte), ce n'est pas parce que tu achtes un DVD que tu peux filer le film  la terre entire aprs hein ^^

Ton coiffeur en gnral, il va diffuser la radio, qui elle aura pay les droits  la SACEM. Et si il passe un cd,  moins que tu ailles te faire coiffer chez Jean-Louis David, il doit avoir au maximum une dizaine de personne dans sa salle d'attente, ce qui  mon avis peut rentrer dans cette fameuse "diffusion  cercle restreint".

Aprs pour savoir si dans le cas du tlchargement direct, le site est lgal ou non, c'est simple, si tu regardes un film qui est au cin en ce moment / rcent et que c'est gratuit, il y a de grandes chances que cela ne le soit pas  ::D: 

Si c'est payant, il faudrait voir avec un avocat, mais j'ai envie de dire que toi tu auras pay pour "acqurir les droits", aprs si le site lui n'est pas en rgle, c'est son problme, comme tu le dis, toi tu ne peux pas savoir, mais bon, cela demande une confirmation d'un juriste je pense.

----------


## eulbobo

> Oui enfin mme quand tu achtes un film, c'est bien marqu que c'est pour un usage priv et une diffusion restreinte (je n'ai plus le formulation exacte), ce n'est pas parce que tu achtes un DVD que tu peux filer le film  la terre entire aprs hein ^^


Donc tu n'as pas le droit de prter/donner/revendre un DVD que tu as achet?
Mais du coup, a s'applique  tout et pas uniquement  la musique et au cinma ! Interdit de revendre sa voiture, c'est une cration du constructeur et tu ne payes au final qu'un droit d'utilisation! Non?




> il doit avoir au maximum une dizaine de personne dans sa salle d'attente, ce qui  mon avis peut rentrer dans cette fameuse "diffusion  cercle restreint".


Nan, mme s'il n'y a personne il DOIT payer sa taxe  la sacem le coiffeur... La prochaine fois que tu vas chez le coiffeur, lance le sujet, tu vas voir, c'est drle :p




> Aprs pour savoir si dans le cas du tlchargement direct, le site est lgal ou non, c'est simple, si tu regardes un film qui est au cin en ce moment / rcent et que c'est gratuit, il y a de grandes chances que cela ne le soit pas


Ce qui demande de connaitre prcisment la chronologie des mdias et de savoir prcisment si telle ou telle oeuvre peut tre visionne lgalement. Quid des courts mtrages? Des oeuvres "libres"?
Comment je sais si une parodie de film que je regarde est "lgale"? (il y a eu pas mal d'affaires  ce sujet)
Comment je sais que si ce jeu est "lgal" ou pas? http://monkeymoon.net/tiny-avengers/  (petite pub  un mec bien qui a fait une dmo de jeu bien sans avoir l'autorisation de Marvel)
Comment je sais que ce site qui me propose de regarder Bilbo le Hobbit est lgal ou pas?
Qu'est ce qui est "rcent" ? (parce que de ce que je sais, "Blanche neige" de Walt Disney est toujours protg par le droit d'auteur... Le jeu Full Throttle de LucasArts aussi, mme si LucasArts n'existe plus !)


Je le rpte, c'est le diffuseur qui doit tre en rgle, pas le consommateur !

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tu n'as pas le droit de prter/donner/revendre un DVD que tu as achet?
> Mais du coup, a s'applique  tout et pas uniquement  la musique et au cinma ! Interdit de revendre sa voiture, c'est une cration du constructeur et tu ne payes au final qu'un droit d'utilisation! Non?


Tu peux le prter / donner / revendre (l'objet est tout de mme  toi), mais tu ne peux pas faire de diffusion  une large audience, ou en distribuer des copies faites par toi, l'usage est rserv au cercle priv, si tu veux diffuser ton DVD  un public (dans une asso admettons), oui tu dois contacter la SACEM ou autre, et payer un droit de diffusion.

Pour la voiture, comme pour le DVD, tu ne paie pas qu'un droit d'utilisation, l'objet est  toi tu peux en faire "pratiquement" tout ce que tu en veux (si tu veux exploser ta voiture / ton dvd, libre  toi), mais il y a un "pratiquement".

Avec ta voiture c'est pareil, mme si elle est  toi, tu ne peux pas la prter  qui tu veux, si tu n'es pas assur pour (et  magie, l'assurance, c'est comme la SACEM, c'est pas gratuit ^^).





> Nan, mme s'il n'y a personne il DOIT payer sa taxe  la sacem le coiffeur... La prochaine fois que tu vas chez le coiffeur, lance le sujet, tu vas voir, c'est drle :p


Je n'aurais pas l'occasion, je ne vais jamais chez le coiffeur, mais du coup, cela rpond  ta question juste au dessus, pourquoi le coiffeur devrait payer un truc  la SACEM pour diffuser  un public, et pas toi ?





> Ce qui demande de connaitre prcisment la chronologie des mdias et de savoir prcisment si telle ou telle oeuvre peut tre visionne lgalement. Quid des courts mtrages? Des oeuvres "libres"?
> Comment je sais si une parodie de film que je regarde est "lgale"? (il y a eu pas mal d'affaires  ce sujet)
> Comment je sais que si ce jeu est "lgal" ou pas? http://monkeymoon.net/tiny-avengers/  (petite pub  un mec bien qui a fait une dmo de jeu bien sans avoir l'autorisation de Marvel)
> Comment je sais que ce site qui me propose de regarder Bilbo le Hobbit est lgal ou pas?
> Qu'est ce qui est "rcent" ? (parce que de ce que je sais, "Blanche neige" de Walt Disney est toujours protg par le droit d'auteur... Le jeu Full Throttle de LucasArts aussi, mme si LucasArts n'existe plus !)


Nan mais c'tait un exemple, il n'y a pas que les choses "rcentes" mais dj oui, un film actuellement au cinma ou qui vient juste d'y passer, et qui n'est pas proposer dans le commerce en VOD et / ou support physique, si tu le trouve en tlchargement gratuit sur un site, il y a quand mme 99.99% de chance que cela soit un truc illgal.

Aprs je ne vais pas rpondre  chaque question, car dj je ne suis pas juriste et donc cela ne resterait que mon avis (et puis je n'ai pas le temps), mais bon, c'est quand mme pas si difficile de voir la diffrence entre un site lgal ou non, dj si tout est gratuit sur le site,  moins d'un truc trs spcialis dans la diffusion d'oeuvres libres, encore une fois, peu de chance que cela soit lgal.





> Je le rpte, c'est le diffuseur qui doit tre en rgle, pas le consommateur !


Oui sauf que que cela soit via p2p ou torrent ou autre, tu es  la fois consommateur et diffuseur.

Aprs il reste le tlchargement direct (et encore seulement pour le fichier complet en 1 fois, un truc qui me propose de tlcharger un film en direct via 50 fichiers rar, en gnral c'est pas lgal non plus), et la bien sr qu'il n'y a pas de rgle absolu, c'est du cas par cas. Alors oui, peut-tre qu'il existe un truc qui prouve que tel ou tel site est lgal ou non, mais encore une fois, je ne suis pas juriste donc je ne sais quoi te dire de vrifier.

----------


## Kropernic

Y a encore une catgorie qui n'a pas t aborde (lgrement voque mais sans plus)...  Le streaming.

Lgale ou pas ?  Dans ce cas-l, il n'y a pas* de tlchargement.  

Les technicos comme nous savent que c'est forcment tlcharg quelque part pour pouvoir tre affich (et encore, je ne sais mme pas o il faudrait que j'aille voir pour le retrouver) mais pour les autres, vu qu'il n'y a pas de fichier dans le folder download de la machine, ce n'est pas tlcharg.

Qui est en faute ?  Le diffuseur ou le spectateur ? (je vote pour le premier)

----------


## Zirak

> Qui est en faute ?  Le diffuseur ou le spectateur ? (je vote pour le premier)


Mais le truc, c'est pas de dire  qui la faute, bien sr que si il n'y avait pas de site de tlchargement illgaux, il n'y aurait pas de gens pour tlcharger illgalement, mais cela ne signifie pas pour autant que le spectateur est dans la lgalit et qu'il n'a rien  se reprocher...

Si mon pote vole une voiture et me la prte, mme si je n'ai pas moi-mme vol la voiture, je suis quand mme dans l'illgalit puisque le vhicule ne m'appartient pas et que je n'en ai pas les papiers.

Pour moi la question de " qui la faute ?" ou de "qui faut-il blmer / punir ?", on s'en moque un peu, diffuseur ET spectateur sont dans l'illgalit.

La question importante c'est : "que faire pour viter cela et pouvoir "consommer" de la "culture" pour un cot raisonnable sans devoir tre dans l'illgalit".


Car sinon cela marche dans l'autre sens aussi, pourquoi y a t-il des diffuseurs de contenu illgaux ? Car il y a une demande des spectateurs, donc  qui la faute ?  ::aie:: 

C'est l'uf et la poule votre truc ^^

----------


## Ev3r10st

Pour ma part c'est une* question de confort.*
Je regarde les films en VOST.

Tlcharger un film en VO, a prend environ 20 min (pour des blue-ray rip, ~2Go le fichier).
L'ajout des sous-titres, c'est trois clics.

Regarder le mme film au cinma, c'est payer *8-10* (!).
Souvent ce n'est pas en VO, ou si c'est le cas c'est avec des sous-titres franais...
Et le pire, c'est qu'on nous sert *10-15 min de pubs* avant le film. C'est consternant.

Acheter le film est tout autant dsagrable. Il n'est souvent* disponible que bien aprs sa version pirate*. Difficile de trouver la version VO.
L'*ajout de sous-titres est compliqu* quand on le regarde ailleurs que sur un PC.
Des *DRMs dans tous les sens*, des pubs (ou au moins le fameux : tlcharger c'est mal)...
Nonobstant le *prix aberrant* d'un DVD / BlueRay...

Bref, concrtement, quand on copie une oeuvre, nous n'avons que les avantages, et quand nous payons pour la voir nous avons tous les inconvnients.

Donc oui clairement beaucoup prfrent et prfreront tlcharger.
Peut-tre que a changera le jour o on arrtera de prendre les consommateurs pour des vaches  lait.

Pour exemple : Mad Max Fury Road :

150 000 000$ de budget.
370 000 000$ de recettes brutes au 17 aot.

*220 millions de dollars de profit brut 3 mois aprs sa sortie*... C'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule HADOPI ?

sources : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392190/...ref_=tt_dt_bus

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 150 000 000$ de budget.
> 370 000 000$ de recettes brutes au 17 aot.
> 
> 220 millions de dollars de profit brut 3 mois aprs sa sortie... C'est pas un peu du foutage de gueule HADOPI ?
> 
> sources : http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1392190/...ref_=tt_dt_bus


Mauvais exemple : le principe mme du cinma(et a vaut aussi pour la musique et les jeux vido), c'est que les succs payent aussi pour les checs.

----------


## imikado

Bonjour, personnellement, aur rise que me prendre des -1: je ne pirate plus depuis que j'ai un revenu salarial.
J'ai un abonnement Netflix pour voir mes sries que je switch sur Canalplay en fonction de ce que je regarde (10 euros par mois).

Pour les films, tant papa j'achte des dvd (disney and co) et je les rippe pour pouvoir les mettre sur mon media center et ainsi les regarder plus facilement (pas besoin d'attendre les bandes annonces/menu pour pouvoir regarder le film)

Le seul point qui m'embete actuellement c'est la chronologie des mdias, je trouve ridicule de devoir attendre N mois pour pouvoir voir un film sorti au cinma.
Quand on est parent il est plus simple/confortable de voir les films chez soit que d'emener nos enfants dans une salle o il faudra patienter pendant les bandes annonces.. et donc faire attendre les petits autant de temps: on ne peut pas non plus mettre pause pour leur faire une pause pipi  ::(:

----------


## RyzenOC

> Bonjour, personnellement, aur rise que me prendre des -1: je ne pirate plus depuis que j'ai un revenu salarial.


Si on mets des -1 parce que tu ne pirate plus c'est le monde a l'envers...

----------


## Beanux

Je vais exclure le piratage des programmes, parce que c'est diffrent, et que a risque de partir sur un dbat libre/non-libre.


Je n'ai plus de sources la dessus, mais il y avait des tudes pour le partage lgal qui tait mis en uvre.
Cette tude pourtant positive pour les artiste a littralement t balay au profit de hadopi.

En prime, le piratage lui-mme n'est appartement pas aussi nfaste qu'il est avanc. Le partage permet de faire connaitre des uvre et de dcouvrir donc potentiellement de vendre plus.
On a supprim les petits commerce de quartier, avec un tenancier connaisseur en qui on pouvait avoir confiance, qui pouvait nous conseiller, voir-mme qui nous connaissait. a n'existe plus, et il n'y a rien de mis en place pour restaurer cet tat des choses. Qui veux payer pour quelque chose qu'il ne connait pas ? A quel avis se fier ? Celui de la publicit, celui de l'expert en musique truchose qui est vomitif  souhait,  notre vendeur fnac ?
Ce systme qui tait viable avant internet, cest ce qu'on peut retrouver sur des site communautaire ou de partage. Un avis d'une personne qui n'a rien a gagner (et encore cest pas toujours le cas)  bien noter ceci ou cela.

Pour moi l'augmentation du prix viens du fait qu'on a la possibilit d'essayer avant de choisir, ce qu'on ne pouvait pas faire avant, mais on pouvait avoir un avis  qui se fier. a a contribu  cette augmentation des prix.

Une productrice allemande se plaignait elle-mme de cet tat des choses (entre autres), et arguait que l'argent dpens contre le piratage tait largement suprieur  celui perdu (pour l'audio visuel). Sans parler des inconvnient des drm pour l'utilisateur final.


Le principal problme au tlchargement illgal, les intrts qui ont a perdre pour un systme diffrent, mais qui profitent de la situation.


Une histoire plutt sympathique pour illustrer plus simplement le piratage, bien sur tout  fait oriente.






> Bonjour, personnellement, aur rise que me prendre des -1: je ne pirate plus depuis que j'ai un revenu salarial.


De mon cot, cest plus ou moins la mme chose, mais cependant, certaines choses qui ne me semblent pas mriter l'argent qu'on devrait les payer, font exception.

----------


## Aiekick

quand itunes a enlev les drm des mp3; ont t'il vendu moins qu'avant ?

----------


## Invit

Nous y voil, la seule et unique rponse que les gouvernements qui se succdent nous proposent : Une amende automatique et impersonnelle.
Comme c'est dj le cas pour les radars automatiques sur les routes :
- Un organisme obscur qui calibre et recolte les fonds des amendes reversant un pourcentage  l'tat.
- Quasiment pas moyen de contester ou protester sans dpenser au minimum 10x le prix de l'amende (forcment a dissuade bien  faire valoir ses "droits").
- Des placements "pour notre scurit" (surtout la prcieuse rentabilit)
Et bien ce magnifique systme va bientot tre mis en place pour le tlchargement avec la mise en place d'un contrle et d'un prlvement par des gens de confiance (ceux qui toucheront le prlvement suite au contrle).
En tout cas, je constate que la notion de scalabilit est trs bien comprise par nos chers dirigeants ...
Bienvenue dans le pays "libert galit fraternit".

----------


## YingYan

+1 pour le prix

On parle de droit d'auteurs. Ok pour un Avatar, Die Hard, ... Mais pour un film de Louis de funes, Bourvil ... qui en plus d'aprs leur dfendeur font partis du patrimoine franais, payer plus que le prix physique c'est une vritable arnaque. En download c'est films devrais tre  2 pas plus.
Idem pour les livres. 

Je suis aussi d'accord avec le fait que l'on devrais payer nettement moins cher les versions numrique que les versions physique.

Mais en dehors de a je trouve qu'il y a aussi une rflexion sur l'galit face  la culture. 
Soit le cinma, la musique et la lecture sont considr comme des activits culturelle et dans ce cas tous le monde doit pouvoir y avoir accs. 
Soit ce ne sont que des produits commerciaux (c'est le cas aujourd'hui) et alors il faut supprimer toutes subventions attribu au titre de la culture, toutes aides  la cration ... et les laisser se dmerder, driver et couler pour mieux voir merger de nouveaux mode de cration et de distribution beaucoup plus juste.

Aujourd'hui des muss sont gratuit pour les tudiants, voir certains jour pour les familles, a c'est un vritable accs  la culture.

----------


## Zirak

Compltement.

Cela dit, malgr le prix, cela reste de la culture pour la personne qui "consomme" et pour celle qui "cr", mais c'est effectivement devenu un business  cause des X intermdiaires entre les deux qui veulent leur part du gteau, en gnral mme beaucoup plus grosse que celle de l'auteur mme de l'uvre.

Si encore sur un cd  12, le musicien / groupe en touchait 10,  la limite si j'aime vraiment ce qu'il(s) fait / font, pourquoi pas, je paierai volontiers.

Maintenant, si sur 12, l'auteur / le groupe en touche  peine 1 (et encore...), et que le reste part dans la poche des intermdiaires, alors que le cd leur est revenu  peine  quelques centimes, je prfre trouver un autre moyen d'aider le groupe (en achetant le cd directement au prs de lui pendant un concert ou autre) que de l'acheter dans un magasin.

----------


## Kaamui

> Je suis partag avec ce que vous dites, je pense qu'il faudrait trouver un compromis dans le financement. Parce que le problme avec la casquette sur les genoux, c'est que c'est dur de monter un projet artistique ambitieux si la recette est si alatoire, si on a pas moyen de lever des financements au pralable (qu'on devrait rembourser par la suite bien entendu). Je tlcharge trs peu, mais je dpense pas mal d'argent pour ce genre de choses. En gnral, je paye surtout pour les "petits" qui n'auront que trs peu de marge de manoeuvre pour subsister alors que a me plat normment. Pour les grosses machines  fric, je vous rejoins, j'y verse rarement un centime, mme si il m'arrive d'tre consommateur.


Oui tu as raison. C'est en cela que le concept de Kickstarter est gnial : tu payes l'artiste pour qu'il produise le rsultat que tu recevras aprs, au lieu de payer pour le produit finalis (et du coup l'artiste qui plait au plus grand nombre reoit de gros moyens). Je penses que ce concept pourrait se dmocratiser et finir par devenir la base, a responsabilise le consommateur et a lui permet de payer ce qu'il veut/peut mettre "dans la casquette".. a permettrait en plus de se passer des machines  fric, et mme pour les artistes a pourrait tre un plus, et pour le paysage artistique en gnral (moins ou plus de formatage selon la pseudo-demande)... j'espre que a sera majoritaire comme type de financement un jour.

----------


## eulbobo

> Mais en dehors de a je trouve qu'il y a aussi une rflexion sur l'galit face  la culture. 
> Soit le cinma, la musique et la lecture sont considr comme des activits culturelle et dans ce cas tous le monde doit pouvoir y avoir accs. 
> Soit ce ne sont que des produits commerciaux (c'est le cas aujourd'hui) et alors il faut supprimer toutes subventions attribu au titre de la culture, toutes aides  la cration ... et les laisser se dmerder, driver et couler pour mieux voir merger de nouveaux mode de cration et de distribution beaucoup plus juste.


Cinma et musique sont des "produits commerciaux culturels" !
Comme c'est commercial, les gros diteurs vont limiter le plus possible la prise de risque en faisant des trucs "qui marchent" pour "pas cher" (cf cinma hollywoodien de ces dernires annes qui sont spammes de reboot et autres suites... : allez lire ce petit billet : http://punchdrunkpop.tumblr.com/post...uvel-hollywood )

Pour la musique, la meilleure faon de soutenir un artiste, c'est d'aller le voir en concert et d'acheter les produits drivs qu'il propose (et seulement via son site officiel ou sur les stands A L'INTERIEUR des salles de concert).
Le ct ngatif, c'est que certains musiciens/artistes sont souvent trs bon sur le CD mais extrmement mauvais sur scne... (je ne fais pas de liste, c'est  l'apprciation de chacun...)

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Par principe, un informaticien (et normalement nous le sommes tous ici) ne doit pas pirater !! Il scie indirectement la branche sur laquelle il est.


C'est vrai qu'il arrive que les non diplms ou certifis soient meilleurs, chose qui ne m'est jamais arriv de constater.




> Le problme du piratage est surtout un gros diffrentiel entre le prix estim par le consommateur et celui voulu par le distributeur.


Internet permet l'import lgal ou illgale selon la source. Payer une redevance audiovisuel (TV et radio sur frquence public hors mthode de communication) pour ne pas tre satisfait, je suis contre.
Les vieux trucs que plus personne n'coute mais qui pourtant ont t accumul, les artistes et les maisons de disques ne diront jamais qu'ils apprcies que ces uvres aient traverss les ags et soit encore cout rgulirement. Car place  la jeunesse donc  la crativit.
Le cas de l'usage d'une oeuvre dans une cration originale d'une usag l'ayant achet n'tant mme pas cit pour usage personnel ou public.




> ma faon de considrer le problme est radicale, comme souvent. Radicale au sens tymologique, c'est  dire que je m'attaque  la racine du problme.


Le gramophone avait une mthode de copie qui imposait aux artistes d'tre comparable  des athltes de hautes niveaux. La mthode de copie d'un gramophone  l'autre n'a jamais t interdit, puisque Edison ne pensait pas au antivol et anti contrefaon  cette poque. Toutes les technologies lectrique permettant des copies (camscope et TV par exemple). L'acheter c'est pouvoir le dtourner, les militaires et les espions connaissent trs bien ce principe de dtourner pour arriver  ces fin.

----------


## Nicam

J'ai vu pal mal d'hypocrisie dans les posts.
Vous comparez tout et n'importe quoi, et surtout, vous estimez vous mme le prix de ce que vous piratez.

De manire assez rare pour le soulever, je suis absolument d'accord avec Imikado. Depuis que je bosse, et que j'ai des offres legal accessibles, je ne pirate plus.
Netflix, Xbox Video et Music, et les BRD  10  la fnac, ca permet quand meme de faire pas mal de chose.
Tout n'est pas parfait, mais c'est une avanc.

Pour les livres rels et numrique, il faut savoir que la TVA n'est pas la mme.
CA revient aussi  dire que le cout de revient materiel (impression + papier) ne represente qu'une petite partie du prix de vente.
La distribution, payer les auteurs, le marketing, etc ... ca a un cot relativement incompressible.
Lorsqu'on achte un livre, on achete pas des pages blanches, hein ?  ::): 

Allez voir un film au cinma, ce n'est pas comme acheter un DVD.
En plus de l'oeuvre, on les regarde sur un grand cran, avec un super son, dans uns sale noire, et blah blah blah.
La le fait d'avoir des prix  diffrents s'explique, reste a savoir si la diffrence entre les deux tarifs est justifiable ...

On ne peut pas rsumer le prix d'une oeuvre  son support.
Le rel impose des matires premiers, et des machines. Le numrique impose des serveur, des infrastructures qui ne sont pas gratuites.

Pour moi, acheter une oeuvre, c'est comme acheter une glace. Ce n'est pas vitale, mais ca m'apporte du plaisir.
Tout le monde trouve normal de payer sa glace, mais il y en a beaucoup qui estiment qu'un CD devrait etre gratuit (le blah blah sur la culture qui appartient  tout le monde).

Il ne faut pas tout confondre : lorsque la K7 et le CD sont arriv, les craintes taient l, mais les effets largement moins contraignant.
Car pour coder un CD, ou une K7, il fallait acheter des consommable, payer tres cher des outil pour reproduire ...

Avec le numrique, la copie ne prends plus que quelques secondes.
Il n'y a pas de perte de qualit. C'est un clone.
Imaginez qu'on puisse cloner les glaces ...

Je peux comprendre qu'un tudiant ne puisse acheter ses CD. 
Mais des gens qui bossent, des gens qui sont papa de famille (cens guider leurs mmes, dans le "c'est bien" et "c'est pas bien"), se raccrochent  de tels argumentation, je trouve que c'est vraiment flippant.
Les gens n'ont dcidment rien compris...

----------


## ManusDei

Depuis que j'ai un salaire, je tlcharge assez peu, car je n'en n'ai plus "besoin".
Oui les prix  la sortie sont souvent importants, mais a redescend vite. 
Beaucoup de DVD ou Blue-Ray sont achetable pour 10 quelques mois aprs la sortie, c'est pas non plus l'arnaque.

Paradoxalement je me suis remis  tlcharger un peu ces derniers temps, par manque de place tout simplement. Et j'ai regard avant-hier sur comixology pour acheter de vieux comics (lecture en ligne), et j'ai saign des yeux. Les jpeg cotent quasiment autant que le papier, consultables en ligne uniquement, et ce mme pour des sries qui ont quasiment 20 ans. Et bien sr pas d'offre particulire si on veut prendre la collection complte.

PS : j'ai quasiment jamais pay une place de cin  10, entre les tarifs jeunes, tudiants, les places CE, le cineday d'Orange, donc faudrait pas dconner sur le prix des places, tant qu'on y va pas en famille c'est loin d'tre prohibitif.

----------


## Scriuiw

> Il ne faut pas tout confondre : lorsque la K7 et le CD sont arriv, les craintes taient l, mais les effets largement moins contraignant.
> Car pour coder un CD, ou une K7, il fallait acheter des consommable, payer tres cher des outil pour reproduire ...


Oui consommables qui sont taxs et dont les revenus sont reverss aux Majors !
Si je grave un CD de mes photos de vacances les Majors sont rmunrs pour a, c'est tout  fait logique  ::aie:: 

La raction des Majors a tout le temps t la mme, conserver son royaume de revenus confortables sans trop chercher  s'adapter, il n'y a quoi voir le virage du numrique qu'ils ont ngoci qu'une fois arriv au fin fond du bac  sable.

Quand enfin ils ont commenc  proposer quelque chose, par exemple pour la musique, chaque chanson pouvait tre achet individuellement ce qui en soit est une bonne ide. Cependant quand on faisait l'addition de toutes les chansons de l'album, le support numrique se retrouvait au prix du support physique ... Y a comme un hic, on nous a pris une fois de plus pour des moutons.

----------


## pik_0fr

La licence global est pour moi la solution la plus rentable a condition que l'organisme charg de rpartir les royalties dispose de vrai outils pour la distribution.

Quand le Top50 est sorti dans les annes 80, il y a eu des surprises car ceux qui tait considr comme les meilleurs chanteurs de l'poque n'tait pas dans le classement alors que des personnes jamais cout sur les ondes faisait un carton. Donc n'allait pas me dire que Johnny fait actuellement 80% d'ecoute alors que lors de la distribution des droit d'auteur il chope un belle part.

Bref tout ce systme me mais en horreur, et ne gratifie pas forcement les bonnes personnes.

----------


## Zirak

> On ne peut pas rsumer le prix d'une oeuvre  son support.
> Le rel impose des matires premiers, et des machines. Le numrique impose des serveur, des infrastructures qui ne sont pas gratuites.


Nan mais a d'accord, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait que cela soit gratuit, mais plus "abordable".

Je suis dsol, mais un DVD tir  X milliers voir millions d'exemplaires, tout tes frais ou autre une fois diviss par le nombre de copie, ne reprsentent pas un DVD  20, il doit avoir un cot de revient  peut-tre 1/4 de ce prix l et encore.

Sauf qu'en plus de ces frais dont tu parles, tu as X intermdiaires parasites, qui prennent chacun une com' marge  X% + la TVA + etc etc 

Comme je le disais sur un cd  10/12, c'est anormal que l'artiste soit la personne qui touche une des plus petites parts de la vente ? Cela ne te choque pas toi ?

De mme que toi qui ne pirate pas / plus, tu trouve cela juste que sur chaque cd / dvd vierge (d'ailleurs mme si il n'est pas destin  faire une copie illgale) que tu achte, une partie soit reverse aux Majors et autres pour compenser le piratage justement ? 

Aujourd'hui, si j'achte un cd vierge pour grav mes photos / films de vacances, les Majors touchent du fric, et faudrait en plus payer plein pot ce qu'elles nous vendent ? Ce n'est pas de l'hypocrisie non plus a ?

Edit: doublon avec Scriuiw du coup ^^

----------


## Wirbelwind

Je suis aussi d'avis que c'est principalement un problme de DRM / zonage.

Par exemple, moi, j'avais acquis je prcise lgalement un jeu il y a quelques annes, je possde mme le CD d'install, mais plus impossible d'y jouer.
Pour quelle raison ? DRM. Quelle solution s'offre donc  moi ? Tlchargement d'un crack pour pouvoir continuer d'y jouer.

Les films sont dans le mme cas. L'offre lgal est pour le moins ... pas trs probante. Il n'y a qu' voir les sites portant le label PURE de la Hadopi pour comprendre.
Faites un truc style Popcorn Time : multiplate-forme, simple et rapide, SANS DRM, mais adapt  l'offre lgale et je pense vraiment qu'il y a aura une dcru du piratage.

----------


## Invit

Je vais m'arrter  un domaine que je connais bien : les animes japonais.

Pourquoi tant de piratage sur cette catgorie particulire d'oeuvre?

2 Choses :
- Le prix des supports est faramineux (surtout pour de grosses sries). Le prix moyen la dernire fois que j'ai daign regarder vers le neuf s'tablissait  15 pour 5 pisodes d'environ 20minutes; soit 1.5 la minute!!
- la qualit de la traduction : bon effectivement dans certains pays c'est pire.. Mais compar  la moyenne des traductions dans le cinma, la traduction d'animes est une catastrophe sans nom : voix geignardes et adaptation (oui parce que apparemment on est trop "c***" pour comprendre l'tat d'esprit japonais).
Verdict : quand j'achte dans ce domaine c'est toujours d'OCCASION parce que j'estime alors le prix en adquation avec le temps de consommation du produit.
Et sinon : jamais de VF chez moi...(vost fr ou vosta, fansubb puisque eux ne font PAS d'adaptation)

Bref...

Quand  la musique, quand j'tais fort jeune j'ai achet des cd et ai trs souvent t due.
J'ai eu ma phase mp3 mais sincrement les titres qui me plaisaient vraiment se sont fait rares... (et puis quelques crashs de disques durs sont passs par l)... maintenant j'coute du streaming sur youtube..
Ca fait des annes que je n'ai pas achet un seul cd au final car j'ai rien trouv qui mritait une place ternelle dans ma collection...

Et pour les films, j'attends les soldes et je dpense les kadeos que me donne mon boulot quand ces derniers ont montr leur valeur intrinsque suite  un premier visionnage...

Sans vouloir faire misreux, il ne faut pas oublier que la culture c'est un surplus et que se nourrir et se loger passe largement devant. Je ne dis pas que certains qui en ont largement les moyens ne piratent pas (souvent la facilit, parce que bon aller au magasin hein? Puis 60 pour un jeu pour le gamin hein?); mais tant que notre socit maintiendra le maximum de la population en situation de survie; il ne faudra pas s'tonner que certains utilisent des passe droits...

----------


## Zirak

> Je vais m'arrter  un domaine que je connais bien : les animes japonais.
> 
> Pourquoi tant de piratage sur cette catgorie particulire d'oeuvre?
> 
> 2 Choses :
> - Le prix des supports est faramineux (surtout pour de grosses sries). Le prix moyen la dernire fois que j'ai daign regarder vers le neuf s'tablissait  15 pour 5 pisodes d'environ 20minutes; soit 1.5 la minute!!
> - la qualit de la traduction : bon effectivement dans certains pays c'est pire.. Mais compar  la moyenne des traductions dans le cinma, la traduction d'animes est une catastrophe sans nom : voix geignardes et adaptation (oui parce que apparemment on est trop "c***" pour comprendre l'tat d'esprit japonais).
> Verdict : quand j'achte dans ce domaine c'est toujours d'OCCASION parce que j'estime alors le prix en adquation avec le temps de consommation du produit.
> Et sinon : jamais de VF chez moi...(vost fr ou vosta, fansubb puisque eux ne font PAS d'adaptation)
> ...


Et encore, niveau anime, c'est quand une socit veut bien acheter les droits de diffusion ici, combien de centaines (voir de milliers) de licences ne sont jamais arrives dans notre pays ? Heureusement qu'il y a les teams de sub pour faire connaitre certains animes.

----------


## mactwist69

Ces mesures ne sont l que pour conforter les industriels du mdias, qui ont dtruits la musique, la radio, la tl au profit des actionnaires de ces groupes de producteurs qui s'en mettent pleins les poches au dtriment des consommateurs et des artistes.

Pour moi, il est vain d'essayer d'interdire quoique se soit sur internet. Le solution ne peut pas tre la rpression, ou alors a drivera en oppression.

Les solutions existent : C'est l'open-source, les maisons de disque et de productions indpendantes qui vendent leur produits  des prix raisonnables et reversent une grosse partie aux artistes.

On vit dans un monde de fou quand mme... Si je veux chanter une chanson crite par un autre, et que je me produit sur scne... il faudra que je paie... payer pour avoir le droit de prononcer une suite de mots... Qui n'avaient pour but, quand le fut crite, que d'tre entendu.

Le problme n'est pas l'acheteur, mais bien le vendeur. Et c'est notre manire de consommer qu'il faut changer.

----------


## psylox

> Que pensez-vous de ces nouvelles mesures ?
> Selon moi, je pense qu'on ne traite pas le problme comme il le faudrait.


Tout  fait d'accord et c'est une question de fond qui ne sera jamais aborde dans la sphre politico-conomique actuelle. On peut constater ceci  quasiment tous les niveaux: les solutions des problmes apportes par nos politiciens (droite/gauche/autre confondus) est plus sur la rpression que sur la comprhension+prvention.

----------


## Beanux

> On ne peut pas rsumer le prix d'une oeuvre  son support.
> Le rel impose des matires premiers, et des machines. Le numrique impose des serveur, des infrastructures qui ne sont pas gratuites.
> 
> Pour moi, acheter une oeuvre, c'est comme acheter une glace. Ce n'est pas vitale, mais ca m'apporte du plaisir.
> Tout le monde trouve normal de payer sa glace, mais il y en a beaucoup qui estiment qu'un CD devrait etre gratuit (le blah blah sur la culture qui appartient  tout le monde).
> 
> Il ne faut pas tout confondre : lorsque la K7 et le CD sont arriv, les craintes taient l, mais les effets largement moins contraignant.
> Car pour coder un CD, ou une K7, il fallait acheter des consommable, payer tres cher des outil pour reproduire ...
> 
> ...


Il y a d'autres choses aussi  prendre en compte, la cration duvre s'est industrialis.
Personnellement entre une glace artisanale, et une vieille glace industrielle avec plein de merde dedans, mon choix est fait.
Sauf que cest triste, mais cest pas cris dessus avant de l'acheter ... (pour luvre, pas la glace), tu vas demander un extrait du livre, film, musique a celui a qui tu vas l'acheter ? Oui a existe, c'est les extrait qui sont spcialement fait pour vendre et qui sont .... tellement fait pour vendre que c'en est presque curant.
a nous amne a ce qui est plus triste c'est que les "artisanaux", ce qui nest pas fait pour juste faire du profit (dj on peux exclure 90% des films qui passent au cinma, et a c'est sans mentionner la prochaine sortie de fast and furious XXVII), devient de moins en moins disponible accessible.

Et ce qui est encore plus triste (j'arrive bientt a cours de larme ne vous inquitez pas), c'est que l'on veux forcer ceux qui ne sont pas dans le systme  y rentrer ou en tout cas,  payer des droits qui ne seront pas revers vu qu'ils ne sont pas dans le systme !!! Oh mais alors la SACEM (exemple plus loin) rcupre de l'argent,  nimporte qui, pour le reverser  .... ben quelqu'un .....

----------


## LSMetag

Encore une fois, les politiques sont compltement  ct de la plaque.

Blacklister un site ? Il sera rpliqu sur un autre nom de domaine, utilisera des FAI trangers, du cryptage (pour fausser l'analyse de mtadonnes), des proxys,.... Sans oublier IRC.

Oui la question importante c'est : "Pourquoi pirate-t-on ?" (je ne parle pas des gamins irresponsables)

*1) En effet, les DRM jouent un rle car la lecture peut tre rendue impossible sur certains supports*

*2) Parce qu'il y a trop peu de modles de distribution correspondant rellement aux besoins. Et souvent, c'est perfectible et trop cher. 
*
Au niveau mangas, l'offre de simulcast a enfin merg, ce qui limite fortement le piratage, mais ce n'est pas encore a chez certains acteurs. J'achte sans problmes sur Wakanim (on paye  l'unit nos pisodes TELECHARGEABLES (environ 2 pour de la FullHD, 1 pour de la SD, sans compter les tarifs de groupe, plus faibles), en faisant des dons on peut provisoirement supprimer la pub pour le streaming, le premier pisode et l'actuel sont visionnables gratuitement,...), par contre je n'achte pas toujours sur Anime Digital Network (il faut payer un abonnement mensuel de 10 mme si on n'utilise pas, repayer derrire si on veut tlcharger une vido (seul 20% du catalogue est tlchargeable sans DRM), et sinon mme le streaming en 480p passe tout juste sur un ADSL 2mo (300mo la vido !) avec des coupures pubs ramant atrocement (non prvues pour les connexion de campagne de 2mo (max)),...)

Pour la musique, on veut du " la carte". On ne veut pas payer 15 un disque de 20 morceaux, alors qu'il n'y en a que 2 qui nous plaisent. On prfrerait payer  la musique (environ 0.5 l'une) !!! Le peu d'offres du genre sur Internet sont de l'arnaque (1 la musique). Un morceau de musique c'est 3 minutes, et en plus c'est du MP3 (donc dgrad). Sur Wakanim, pour le mme prix, j'ai une vido (avec des musiques et des sons) de 25 minutes.

*3) Pour les jeux, il n'y a pratiquement plus de dmo jouables. Donc il faut le pirater pour l'essayer, avant d'ventuellement l'acheter.*

*4) Certains logiciels ne sont utiliss que ponctuellement ou pour simplement se former (en dveloppement par exemple).* 

Des diteurs comme Microsoft ont bien ragi en proposant des version gratuites,  usage non commercial, parfois limites en fonctionnalits ou garnies de pub. Mais il y a aussi des diteurs qui ont propos cette offre puis l'ont retire (leur logiciel ne plairait-il pas assez ?)
*
5) Les standards de qualit ont volu.*

Personnellement, je ne veux pas de DVD. On est  l're de la HD/FHD de bonne qualit. Pourquoi y-a-t-il encore si peu de Bluray ? Du 480p entrelac sur une TV 1080p 80cm ou un moniteur PC ? Non merci. 

*6) Certaines personnes prfrent ne pas se dplacer ou ne pas s'encombrer d'tagres. Quelques clics et quelques minutes, et elles ont ce qu'elles recherches, parfois de meilleure qualit que la version commerciale.*

Mais bon, c'est le propre de la France de ne jamais se remettre en question, de forcer la survie de choses obsoltes ou en fin de vie, et de ne pas vouloir innover/investir. Cette fois-ci je ne rentrerai pas dans un dbat politique. Mais tout a donne la haine, et n'encourage pas vraiment  faire preuve de bonne volont.

----------


## Gooby

> - Le prix des supports est faramineux (surtout pour de grosses sries). Le prix moyen la dernire fois que j'ai daign regarder vers le neuf s'tablissait  15 pour 5 pisodes d'environ 20minutes; soit 1.5 la minute!!


Plutt 15 centimes la minute, mme si a reste cher  ::P:

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Ton analyse est intressante LSMetag, mais il y a deux points sur lesquels je souhaitais rebondir.




> *1) En effet, les DRM jouent un rle car la lecture peut tre rendue impossible sur certains supports*


Le problme du DRM ne se limite pas  l'absence de support de certaines plate-formes. Les gens ont envie d'tre propritaire de l'oeuvre, qu'une fois qu'ils l'ont achete, ils savent qu'ils peuvent la lire autant de fois qu'ils le veulent, demain, dans deux mois, dans trois ans. Avec les DRMs on a juste l'impression d'avoir une sorte de licence d'utilisation qui peut tre rvoque  tout moment par celui qui te l'a donn sans pravis. Rien ne te garantit que tu pourras y accder quand tu veux  l'avenir.




> *5) Les standards de qualit ont volu.*
> Personnellement, je ne veux pas de DVD. On est  l're de la HD/FHD de bonne qualit. Pourquoi y-a-t-il encore si peu de Bluray ? Du 480p entrelac sur une TV 1080p 80cm ou un moniteur PC ? Non merci.


L-dessus je ne suis pas d'accord  double titre. La qualit DVD reste nanmoins trs bonne, mme sur une TV Full HD 1080p de 102 cm. Evidemment le Bluray c'est mieux, mais on ne peut pas comparer la qualit perue d'une chane TV TNT SD avec la qualit DVD ; le DVD reste toujours acceptable  mon avis.

De plus, tu fais un laus sur les DRM et leur interoprabilit en dbut de message, mais le Bluray est bourr de protections qui t'empcheront de le lire sur d'autres OS mme en aillant le matriel requis. En ce qui concerne le DVD, il y a aussi des protections, mais elles sont casses depuis longtemps, ce qui veut dire que tu pourras toujours lire ton DVD  l'avenir tant donn que l'algorithme est devenu public (bien que thoriquement illgal dans le cadre de certaines lois, bien que cela paraisse totalement absurde dans le cadre d'une lecture de DVD).

Ensuite, le Bluray est moins rpandu que prvu justement parce que ceux qui recherchent les toutes dernires technologies comme toi se sont orient sur le dmatrialis.

Enfin, j'ajouterai  tes diffrents points le fait que beaucoup de personnes ont juste marre de voir qu'acheter un film dans le commerce oblige  visionner des scnes et squences de vido anti-piratages, suivi de longues et nombreuses bandes annonces, alors que le tlcharger illgalement vite toutes ces conneries et en plus c'est gratuit. Une fois que les diteurs auront compris  quel point il est totalement stupide d'imposer le visionnage d'crans et vidos anti-piratage sur les support lgaux et que les bandes annonces imposes avant le menu du film sont tout aussi ridicules (sachant qu'elles datent de la sortie du DVD, pas de l'achat de celui-ci), alors le piratage aura perdu un de ses principaux atouts.

----------


## altifab

En fait, il y a une problmatique diffrente entre l'industrie musicale et le cinma.
J'achte depuis des annes des MP3 entre 1 et 2  quand je craque pour des titres et je les coute sur plusieurs supports.
Je paye donc pour le plaisir d'couter ces titres.

Pour les films et sries, les tarifs sont levs, les limitations sont importantes et on paye pour voir.
Quand "l'oeuvre" est  chier, c'est trop tard.

Une proposition d'offre pas si stupide. On paye 5 pour avoir les 45 premires minutes d'un film.
Si on accroche, on achte la suite avec un tarif index sur la moyenne des notes donnes par les spectateurs.
Cela va peut-tre inciter les industriels  soigner leurs productions.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Au vue de la majorit de commentaire, tous ceux ici prsent pensent  MSDNAA, l'Open Source, logiciel libre en oubliant Embarcadero, IBM Rational Rose et bien d'autres puisque trop chre...
Tiens?! Je crois qu'ils ont poss un pied sur une mine.  ::mouarf:: 
Il aurait mieux fait de penser au DEVProject viewer et MDL viewer. Les analyses lexicale et grammaticale tant vraiment trs pratique quand il s'agit d'apprendre et sexercer, le dbogage pouvant se passer de quelques trucs, comme le linkage.
GCC, eclipe et les autres sont trop bon.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LSMetag

> Ton analyse est intressante LSMetag, mais il y a deux points sur lesquels je souhaitais rebondir.
> 
> 
> Le problme du DRM ne se limite pas  l'absence de support de certaines plate-formes. Les gens ont envie d'tre propritaire de l'oeuvre, qu'une fois qu'ils l'ont achete, ils savent qu'ils peuvent la lire autant de fois qu'ils le veulent, demain, dans deux mois, dans trois ans. Avec les DRMs on a juste l'impression d'avoir une sorte de licence d'utilisation qui peut tre rvoque  tout moment par celui qui te l'a donn sans pravis. Rien ne te garantit que tu pourras y accder quand tu veux  l'avenir.
> 
> 
> L-dessus je ne suis pas d'accord  double titre. La qualit DVD reste nanmoins trs bonne, mme sur une TV Full HD 1080p de 102 cm. Evidemment le Bluray c'est mieux, mais on ne peut pas comparer la qualit perue d'une chane TV TNT SD avec la qualit DVD ; le DVD reste toujours acceptable  mon avis.
> 
> De plus, tu fais un laus sur les DRM et leur interoprabilit en dbut de message, mais le Bluray est bourr de protections qui t'empcheront de le lire sur d'autres OS mme en aillant le matriel requis. En ce qui concerne le DVD, il y a aussi des protections, mais elles sont casses depuis longtemps, ce qui veut dire que tu pourras toujours lire ton DVD  l'avenir tant donn que l'algorithme est devenu public (bien que thoriquement illgal dans le cadre de certaines lois, bien que cela paraisse totalement absurde dans le cadre d'une lecture de DVD).
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la plupart. En fait le 2 apportait quelques prcisions au 1) quand je parlais de "Tlchargement" permanent pour Wakanim et peu pour Anime Digital Network (il a pratiquement fallu faire une ptition pour qu'ils commencent). Pour le bluray, je ne nie pas qu'il est bourr de protections et que le lire sur un PC demande justement de "pirater" un logiciel ddi...
J'ai travaill 10 ans en tant qu'encodeur vido avanc, pratiquement que sur de la HD ou FHD, filtre. Alors voila, j'ai l'habitude de "fixer" des vidos sur moniteurs, et le SD heurte un peu ma paire d'yeux bioniques ^^. Le quidam lambda n'en a peut tre rien  faire, mais le technophile peut-tre un peu plus.

----------


## Lyons

L'industrie du cinma (des films en gnral) s'est, je trouve, assez bien adapte au passage au numrique. Ce n'est cependant pas le cas de l'industrie du disque, probablement  cause de la nature trs diffrente de ces milieux. Les films sont des produits "prissables", on ne les regarde gnralement pas deux fois et les offres de locations de film (ou d'abonnements type netflix) sont avantageuses financirement et adaptes  ce besoin.
Pour la musique c'est une autre histoire. Les CDs neufs sont impayables et il est impossible de trouver des occasions pour les artistes peu connus (je ne parle mme pas des plateformes type Itunes o une musique peut coter en euro sa dure en minute...). Le temps o on faisait firement couter sa nouvelle acquisition aux amis est rvolu :  25 euros le CD je ne connais plus grand monde qui achte de la musique, sauf  titre exceptionnel. Plutt que de limiter le tlchargement  tout prix en partant du principe "qu'une musique tlcharge illgalement, c'est du bnfice en moins" alors que la plupart des gens n'auraient de toute faon pas achet la musique en question car trop chre, les majors feraient bien de mettre en place un systme de tlchargement viable et abordable. Quelques ides : tlcharger gratuitement en forant le visionnement d'une courte publicit vido (il me semble qu'un site franais utilise ce systme mais je ne rappelle plus du nom), acheter un crdit de tlchargement pour X octets de musique... Et surtout arrter de nous faire croire qu'ils ont besoins de vendre 5 millions d'albums  25 euros l'unit pour rentrer dans leurs chiffres alors que le cot de production est pratiquement nul.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> pourquoi certains internautes piratent des uvres ?


Pour venir en aide au fabrique de HDD et autre afin de faire baisser les prix en gnrales, il arrive mme que cela aide la recherche pour lutter contre des virus biologiques.




> Pourquoi certains internautes utilisent adblock ?


Pourquoi y a t-il autant de pub, mme sur la page daccueil de site Internet comme orange.fr (rserv au service des abonns, orange.com tant le commercial)?
Le fouillis pour commettre des crimes en dtournant l'attention des usags n'est pas chose nouvelle.
La pollution visuelle cache souvent des arnaques.
value sur une anne le tlchargement d'une page avec et sans pub. La diffrence en gigaoctets et les taux de bande passantes?
C'est pas pour autant que tu passera en boutique ou autre grce  la pub.

----------


## pierre-y

Accessoirement la loi sur le renseignement va surement tre dtourn a cette effet je pense au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme.

----------


## Beanux

> Accessoirement la loi sur le renseignement va surement tre dtourn a cette effet je pense au nom de la lutte contre le terrorisme.


Pas contre le terrorisme, mais pour la protection des intrts conomiques de la France (a fait aussi parti de la loi,  moins que a n'ai t retir) !!!

----------


## Pomalaix

> ...Selon moi, le problme vient du fait que l'on tente de mettre un prix sur la culture...


Moi, quand j'entends le mot culture, je sors mon dictionnaire.
Dans ce genre de dbat, "culture" est utilis comme tiquette magique au mme titre que "valise diplomatique".
C'est un fourre-tout au contenu rel loin d'tre toujours reluisant, mais bnficiant sans discussion de toutes les exemptions.
Culture, le mot creux absolu pour justement viter le dbat et la remise en cause.

Un livre, un film, une musique, sont le fruit du travail de quelqu'un, et tout le monde convient que chacun a le droit de vivre de son travail.
Il y a bien sr  redire sur les prix, sur les DRM et autres, mais chacun a aussi la libert de ne pas acheter s'il juge le prix excessif ou les limitations inacceptables, voire de mettre sur pied un autre systme.

Quel besoin, quelle urgence y a-t-il  dtenir des milliers de morceaux de musique qu'on n'coutera que d'une oreille, dans une logique du toujours plus ? (Tout comme on piochera dans un grand catalogue sexuel comme Tinder pour avoir 3 aventures par semaine).
Sous prtexte de dmatrialisation, sous prtexte de culture, sous le couvert de la sensation d'anonymat derrire son clavier, combien il est en effet ais de tlcharger  tout va pour satisfaire une soif de consommation d'enfant gt.

Moi ce que je trouverais vritablement couillu et cohrent, a serait, face  une fringue"de marque" qui est vendue 200  et qui n'en vaut matriellement que 10, de laisser 10  au vendeur et de se barrer avec, ou pourquoi pas, de la voler purement et simplement, pour avoir dans ses armoires je ne sais combien de dizaines de falzards, parce que c'est quand mme une des finalits essentielles de la vie.

----------


## gangsoleil

> Netflix, Xbox Video et Music, et les BRD  10  la fnac, ca permet quand meme de faire pas mal de chose.
> Tout n'est pas parfait, mais c'est une avanc.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, principalement  cause du fait que chaque plateforme garde jalousement son catalogue. Netflix qui n'a pas le droit de diffuser certaines sries qu'elle produit parce qu'elle a cd ses droits, je comprends l'argument lgal, mais a veut dire que si tu veux regarder cette srie, il te faut un abonnement chez le concurrent en plus de ton abonnement netflix.
Idem pour la musique : le cas des Beatles, dont la musique tait jusqu' il y a peu disponible uniquement sur Deezer et pas sur Spotify (ou l'inverse, peu importe) t'oblige donc  avoir plusieurs abonnements si tu veux couter des trucs un peu sotriques que les derniers titres  la mode.
Et je ne parle mme pas de la qualit des titres de musique tlchargs : je viens d'aller faire un tour sur Amazone pour voir en quelle qualit taient la musique en tlchargement. Tout ce qu'on peut trouver, c'est le format : du MP3, sans prcision du taux d'chantillonnage. Si tu veux un format de bonne qualit, tu oublies. Et c'est pareil sur pas mal d'autres plateformes. Il y a bien Qobuz, mais leur catalogue est beaucoup plus limit, pour les mmes raisons que ci-dessus.

Donc non, je ne trouve pas que ce soit une avance.




> Pour les livres rels et numrique, il faut savoir que la TVA n'est pas la mme.
> CA revient aussi  dire que le cout de revient materiel (impression + papier) ne represente qu'une petite partie du prix de vente.
> La distribution, payer les auteurs, le marketing, etc ... ca a un cot relativement incompressible.
> Lorsqu'on achte un livre, on achete pas des pages blanches, hein ?


Alors a c'est drle, parce que les diteurs n'arrtent pas de dire depuis des annes que c'est pas de leur faute si les livres sont si chers, c'est  cause des marges des imprimeurs/transporteurs/distributeurs ou qui-sais-je encore. Je veux bien qu'il y ait un cot pour les serveurs, mais tout le reste est supprim non ?
D'ailleurs, ce qui est tonnant, c'est que le prix des livres numriques est trs infrieur aux tats-Unis qu'en France, pour un prix semblable pour la version papier (il y avait eu tout une srie d'articles sur le sujet il y a dj quelques annes) : une explication ? 




> Allez voir un film au cinma, ce n'est pas comme acheter un DVD.
> En plus de l'oeuvre, on les regarde sur un grand cran, avec un super son, dans uns sale noire, et blah blah blah.
> La le fait d'avoir des prix  diffrents s'explique, reste a savoir si la diffrence entre les deux tarifs est justifiable ...


Tu oublies les 15 minutes de pub dans ton calcul. Je connais pleins de sites web qui aimeraient bien coller 15 minutes de pub  chaque internaute qui passe 2 heures sur le site.




> Il ne faut pas tout confondre : lorsque la K7 et le CD sont arriv, les craintes taient l, mais les effets largement moins contraignant.
> Car pour coder un CD, ou une K7, il fallait acheter des consommable, payer tres cher des outil pour reproduire ...


Replonge-toi dans les articles de l'poque : la K7, comme le CD, c'tait le glas de la musique, il n'y aurait plus rien du tout, les pauvres majors n'ayant plus les moyens de financer les jeunes artistes. 




> Avec le numrique, la copie ne prends plus que quelques secondes.
> Il n'y a pas de perte de qualit. C'est un clone.


Pas de perte de qualit ? Pour un film  la rigueur, et encore, mais pour la musique, si, il y a une norme perte de qualit, et a ne prend pas "quelques secondes" de copier un film.




> Les gens n'ont dcidment rien compris...


Je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il y a un rel soucis, mais je pense que le problme est bien plus profond que ce que tu cris.

L'poque actuelle est une poque o tout va trs vite, un succs en virant tout de suite un autre, faisant oublier le premier. Mais pour voir un film en DVD, il faut attendre 6 mois aprs la sortie au cinma, pour ne pas gner ces derniers ? Mais ils n'ont pas compris que si j'achte le DVD 10 euro au lieu de payer 10 euro pour aller le voir au cinma, c'est parce que je ne souhaite pas aller au cinma, et que donc il n'y a aucune concurrence ??
Lorsqu'un groupe est en tourne, est-ce que pour autant la vente de ses CD est suspendue car sinon les gens n'iront pas au concert ? 

C'est pareil pour les sries : pourquoi faut-il attendre des mois (si ce n'est plus) pour voir une srie en France alors qu'elle est disponible le lendemain de son passage  la tlvision sur le net ?? Et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que c'est  cause de la traduction, car il y a des teams de traduction qui arrivent  tenir ces dlais sur des animes japonais non-licencis (ce qui est donc lgal).
Est-ce que tu ne penses pas que si les grosses sries taient disponibles quasi immdiatement le nombre de tlchargements (lgaux) augmenterait ?

Il y a 15 ans, les block-busters sortaient aux tats-Unis environ 6  9 mois avant la diffusion en France. Les arguments taient, dj, des problmes de droits, de traduction, et je-ne-sais-plus-quoi.  trangement, aujourd'hui, les block-busters ont des sorties mondiales, au jour prs. On aurait rgl les problmes de droits et de traduction, ou bien il y a eu une volont des distributeurs de changer quelque chose ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, principalement  cause du fait que chaque plateforme garde jalousement son catalogue. Netflix qui n'a pas le droit de diffuser certaines sries qu'elle produit parce qu'elle a cd ses droits, je comprends l'argument lgal, mais a veut dire que si tu veux regarder cette srie, il te faut un abonnement chez le concurrent en plus de ton abonnement netflix.
> Idem pour la musique : le cas des Beatles, dont la musique tait jusqu' il y a peu disponible uniquement sur Deezer et pas sur Spotify (ou l'inverse, peu importe) t'oblige donc  avoir plusieurs abonnements si tu veux couter des trucs un peu sotriques que les derniers titres  la mode.
> Et je ne parle mme pas de la qualit des titres de musique tlchargs : je viens d'aller faire un tour sur Amazone pour voir en quelle qualit taient la musique en tlchargement. Tout ce qu'on peut trouver, c'est le format : du MP3, sans prcision du taux d'chantillonnage. Si tu veux un format de bonne qualit, tu oublies. Et c'est pareil sur pas mal d'autres plateformes. Il y a bien Qobuz, mais leur catalogue est beaucoup plus limit, pour les mmes raisons que ci-dessus.
> 
> Donc non, je ne trouve pas que ce soit une avance.
> 
> 
> Alors a c'est drle, parce que les diteurs n'arrtent pas de dire depuis des annes que c'est pas de leur faute si les livres sont si chers, c'est  cause des marges des imprimeurs/transporteurs/distributeurs ou qui-sais-je encore. Je veux bien qu'il y ait un cot pour les serveurs, mais tout le reste est supprim non ?
> D'ailleurs, ce qui est tonnant, c'est que le prix des livres numriques est trs infrieur aux tats-Unis qu'en France, pour un prix semblable pour la version papier (il y avait eu tout une srie d'articles sur le sujet il y a dj quelques annes) : une explication ? 
> ...


Ah se qui s'appelle le fansub. Je croyais qu'il avait essayer de le supprimer comme un jeune chercheur dans une universit amricaine ayant hacker les serveurs de l'universit n'ai n'ayant pas les moyens de payer, se qui fut perdre un probable membre important pour la recherche.

Les applications comme M.A.M.E. tant lgale, les fichiers binaires des dumps logiciels qui eu sont souvent illgaux n'ont mme pas attirer l'attention.

Au final que du loisir comme finalit cit ici.

----------


## Beanux

> Ah se qui s'appelle le fansub. Je croyais qu'il avait essayer de le supprimer comme un jeune chercheur dans une universit amricaine ayant hacker les serveurs de l'universit n'ai n'ayant pas les moyens de payer, se qui fut perdre un probable membre important pour la recherche.


Au contraire, loin d'tre supprim, il y a des solution lgales de fansub comme Wakanime ou animedigitalnetwork, qui sont en rgle avec la sacem et les ayant droit des anime qu'il diffusent.

Par contre je ne saisi pas lallusion  Aaron Swartz, si cest bien lui qui est mentionn.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Au contraire, loin d'tre supprim, il y a des solution lgales de fansub comme Wakanime ou animedigitalnetwork, qui sont en rgle avec la sacem et les ayant droit des anime qu'il diffusent.
> 
> Par contre je ne saisi pas lallusion  Aaron Swartz, si cest bien lui qui est mentionn.


Il est trs malin, mme aprs sa mort.

----------


## fredinkan

> Au contraire, loin d'tre supprim, il y a des solution lgales de fansub comme Wakanime ou animedigitalnetwork, qui sont en rgle avec la sacem et les ayant droit des anime qu'il diffusent.


Je vais peut-tre me faire incendier, mais l'un des problmes de Wakanime,  mon sens, est la qualit du sub qui ne suit pas.
Un jeu de mot est traduit mot  mot (et corrig dans les versions suivantes), l o certaines fansub le faisaient propre le premier jour...

Il parait que a s'est un peu amlior depuis qu'Aniplex (sony quoi) a mis son grain de sel dedans cependant...

----------


## r0d

> Les gens n'ont dcidment rien compris...


Je suis d'accord avec cette assertion.
Et j'irai mme plus loin: je pense que personne ne comprend ce qui est en train de se passer. En tout cas pas moi, je ne m'en cache pas. Et toi non plus, ta comparaison entre une glace et une uvre culturelle le prouve.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce dbat n'est pas nouveau, et il y a un point qui me semble intressant: les raisons qui poussent les gens  tlcharger illgalement sont extrmement diverses. Problmes de prix, de version, de qualit, de facilit, de disponibilit, d'accessibilit, d'usage, etc. Cet ventail de raisons (qu'elles soient lgitimes ou non, l n'est pas la question) dmontre au moins une chose: ce problme est le symptme que quelque chose de plus profond.




> Moi, quand j'entends le mot culture, je sors mon dictionnaire.


Et tu as bien raison.
Ce mot est un mot valise, polysmique, variant, et pige  bien des gards. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour le bannir de la discussion, car il est minemment politique, donc important. Et ce n'est pas un hasard si depuis toujours, les rgimes politiques de tous poils ont pris la question de la culture trs au srieux.




> Un livre, un film, une musique, sont le fruit du travail de quelqu'un, et tout le monde convient que chacun a le droit de vivre de son travail.


Nous sommes tous d'accord l-dessus. La question tant de savoir comment rmunrer les artistes.
En fait, la question est de trouver un quilibre viable et moral entre les producteurs de culture (les artistes) et les spectateurs (que l'on appelle, et c'est trs triste, les consommateurs).

Les modalits concrtes de rmunration des producteurs de culture ont t trs varies en fonction du temps et des socits. Mais il y a une constante: la production de culture a toujours t, de diverses faons et avec plus ou moins d'intensit, contrle de prs par les pouvoirs en place... contrairement  la production de glace, si je puis me permettre cette petite pique amicale.

Aujourd'hui, l'industrialisation de la production culturelle a chang beaucoup de chose. Et  l'chelle de l'histoire humaine, c'est un phnomne tout nouveau, et qui modifie radicalement la plupart des aspects de la problmatique. Nous avons donc peu de recul dessus, et par consquent, nous n'avons pas  notre disposition suffisamment de rapports de causalit pour tre en mesure de produire une analyse pragmatique raisonnable. Nous sommes donc contraints  jongler entre spculations et dogmes, ce qui permet de nourrir infiniment l'aporie, mais rduit fortement les chances d'aboutissement  un rsultat globalement admis, et encore moins  une doxa universelle.

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que ce problme de production et de diffusion de la culture, et de la rmunration des artistes, est trs important. Bien plus que la qualit de la crme chantilly. Il mrite d'tre dbattu, mais nous devons admettre qu'il nous manque,  tous, des lments. C'est la raison pour laquelle je pense qu'il faut que nous tentions des expriences. Mais tant donn que c'est un problme minemment politique, ces expriences devraient tre effectues au niveau de l'tat, et non au niveau individuel. Je ne suis pas un partisan du "tant qu'on avance on ne recule pas", mais lorsqu'un rouage est cass, alors il faut le changer.

----------


## Beanux

> Nous sommes tous d'accord l-dessus. La question tant de savoir comment rmunrer les artistes.
> En fait, la question est de trouver un quilibre viable et moral entre les producteurs de culture (les artistes) et les spectateurs (que l'on appelle, et c'est trs triste, les consommateurs).


Juste pour prciser, "nous" sommes tous d'accord si tu ne met dans le nous que les artistes et les spectateurs. Il y a d'autres acteurs intermdiaires, qui tirent profit de l'tat des choses actuel et qui justement ne sont pas d'accord.
Ce qu' "ils" veulent, c'est optimiser la rentabilit de l'artiste (pour prendre moins de risque) et fidliser le spectateur.

Et a n'est pas vraiment compatible avec ce que tu dis que nous voulons.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)


En bref, c'est comme les projets informatique : tout le monde  son ide sur comment a doit marcher, mais au final, personne ne comprend vraiment ce qui s'y passe rellement.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Juste pour prciser, "nous" sommes tous d'accord si tu ne met dans le nous que les artistes et les spectateurs. Il y a d'autres acteurs intermdiaires, qui tirent profit de l'tat des choses actuel et qui justement ne sont pas d'accord.
> Ce qu' "ils" veulent, c'est optimiser la rentabilit de l'artiste (pour prendre moins de risque) et fidliser le spectateur.
> 
> Et a n'est pas vraiment compatible avec ce que tu dis que nous voulons.


Et c'est justement eux le problme, car sans tous ces intermdiaires, la "culture" serait plus abordable, et il y aurait surement moins voir plus du tout de piratage (except les gros profiteurs qui veulent tout gratuit).

Le problme ne vient ni des artistes, ni des spectateurs/consommateurs, mais bien de ces intermdiaires, qui sont trop gourmands pour certains.

----------


## BenoitM

Les intermdiaires ont quand mme souvent un grand role  jouer.
Certe celui-ci diminue grace au nouvelle technologie mais les majors ne sont pas uniquement des grands mchants.
Et dans les intermdiares, il n'y a pas que les majors, il y aussi des plus petits labels.

Ceux-ci parcours les chaines de musique/tv/cinma pour faire connaitre la production d'un artiste.
Si produire et diffuser est assez facile avec les nouvelles technologies, se faire connaitre reste toujours compliquer.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Pour conclure, je ne pense pas que tous les piratent sont des sal*** qui volent juste pour ne pas payer. Certains tlchargent illgalement pour pouvoir lire les films sur leur media center, couter leur musique sur leur mp3 (incompatible avec certaines DRM), lire leurs ebooks sans restriction, etc.


D'accord avec toi, la plus part du temps ils achtent ou louent du matriel et quelque fois des logiciels pouvoir en profit.

DaVideo est une application payante qui a t dit, issus d'une version gratuite qui par la suite a fini par devenir meilleur que la version payante.
Comme MS Windows Starter installer sur un PC portable ayant un cran de 18" avec tous les avantages des Netbook (CPU, RAM, HDD, Autonomie, lgret, etc...) et pouvant accueillir un module jeux.

Les raisons supposs du dclenchement du phnomne fera srement l'objet d'un sondage ou discussion hors article pour lequel je serais un virulent participant  :;): .

Si tu interview un responsable Microsoft, demande lui que reprsente le fait de retirer un MS Windows pirat pour le remplacer par un linux? (non applicable au trs petite structure)

Comme Adobe et l'usage d'outils par les particuliers (Movie Maker l'a tu, pourtant install un MS Windows 98 suffit a ne pas comprend pourquoi).

----------


## Beanux

> Les intermdiaires ont quand mme souvent un grand role  jouer.
> Certe celui-ci diminue grace au nouvelle technologie mais les majors ne sont pas uniquement des grands mchants.
> Et dans les intermdiares, il n'y a pas que les majors, il y aussi des plus petits labels.
> 
> Ceux-ci parcours les chaines de musique/tv/cinma pour faire connaitre la production d'un artiste.
> Si produire et diffuser est assez facile avec les nouvelles technologies, se faire connaitre reste toujours compliquer.


Certes pas uniquement de grands mchants, et clairement ils ont leur rles  jouer. Ce sont quand mme les moins plaindre et ceux qui ont le plus a perdre pour le changement de l'tat des choses.
C'est bel et bien eux qui bloquent toute possibilit de changement et qui sancrent dans le tout rpression plutot qu'envisager la possibilit d'une volution du systme.
A dfaut de gnraliser et de tous les diaboliser, c'est leurs lobby uvrent dans ce sens.

----------


## Vitofe

Depuis la nuit des temps on sait qu'interdire et bloquer ne fonctionne pas, pourquoi les politiques s'enttent-ils?

Ont-ils russi  stopper la prostitution?
Ont-ils russi  stopper la consommation de drogues?
Ont-ils russi  stopper les excs de vitesses?
...

La culture, contrairement aux biens physiques, grandi en se partageant. Et le numrique permet ce partage infini et simple! 

Une solution possible en mon sens (quitte  me faire traiter de communiste) c'est de centraliser a.

Si j'tais ministre de la culture, je mettrait en place un agrgateur de traqueur de torrent, mais payant (une sorte de licence globale). Ainsi, n'importe qui peut tlcharger n'importe quoi, il ne sera pas reconnu comme pirate, le traqueur n'a qu'a redistribuer la dme  la sacem & co.
Cette solution est tellement simple et conomique que je ne comprend pas qu'elle n'ait pas t voqu plus tt. tant donn que le systme est distribu, les infrastructures ncessaires sont trs limites (surtout si on pique les torrents des copains illgaux  ::D:  ). Et cela laisse toute la libert du format et des support et rmunre les ayants droits. 

Si jtais ministre de la culture, sur le mme principe, je nationaliserait popcorn time. Ce serai une sorte de redevance "internet" qui simplifierait tout.

Mais attention, je vois a en terme de licence globale! mettons 200/ans/foyer fiscal pour un accs illimit  la culture, qui sera bien plus profitable que les 175 qu'ils essayent de me faire payer pour leur tl-poubelle pleine de pubs.
Actuellement pour avoir un accs  un catalogue ( peu prs) complet il faut Canal play + netflix + orange live + spotify ce qui fait environ 50 par mois (600/ ans).
Le pire tant finalement la concurrence de Canal Play / Netflix / Orange qui ont un rsultat inverse que le rsultat attendu de la concurrence habituelle: Comme ils sont prs  payer cher leurs sries phares, cela augmente l'avidit des boites de prod et indirectement le prix pour nous.


Il n'y a absolument rien d'amoral dans la consommation de la culture, qui n'a qu'un effet positif sur l'ducation globale de la population.
A partir de l, il n'y a aucune raison  de l'interdire ni de la limiter si ce n'est pour engraisser des producteurs.

----------


## Aiekick

vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez les gens essaient toujours de se donner des "bonnes" raison de pirater.

combien de fois j'ai entendu les arguments : 

"c'est pas gnant toute faon ils ont les moyens"  en parlant des distributeurs et des artistes.. pensent t'ils a tous les gens comme vous t moi qui bossent autour ?

----------


## Zirak

> pensent t'ils a tous les gens comme vous t moi qui bossent autour ?


Quel rapport ?

Je ne sais pas pour toi, mais moi je ne touche rien quand une Majors vend des disques  ::D: 

Donc  moins que tu sois dev dans une Majors, (ou que tu sois toi mme un artiste), je ne vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire, pourrais-tu expliquer ton propos stp ?

----------


## Beanux

> vous pouvez dire ce que vous voulez les gens essaient toujours de se donner des "bonnes" raison de pirater.
> 
> combien de fois j'ai entendu les arguments : 
> 
> "c'est pas gnant toute faon ils ont les moyens"  en parlant des distributeurs et des artistes.. pensent t'ils a tous les gens comme vous t moi qui bossent autour ?



Juste pour l'exemple pour illustrer, le sens des priorits et de l'investissement des bnfices.



> -Money spent by Hollywood to fight piracy:  Hundreds of Millions of dollars. (It's almost impossible to find out the exact numbers, but given they spent 91 Million dollars lobbying for SOPA in one year alone, we can all assume what the total comes out to.)


tir de l, le blog d'une ralisatrice qui a reu un oscar (donc pas nimporte qui). Le reste est intressant  lire.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Depuis la nuit des temps on sait qu'interdire et bloquer ne fonctionne pas, pourquoi les politiques s'enttent-ils?
> 
> Ont-ils russi  stopper la prostitution?
> Ont-ils russi  stopper la consommation de drogues?
> Ont-ils russi  stopper les excs de vitesses?
> ...
> 
> La culture, contrairement aux biens physiques, grandi en se partageant. Et le numrique permet ce partage infini et simple! 
> 
> ...


trs bonnes propositions, trs constructrices et novatrices,  bien qu'idalistes  :;):  
Si on votait pour les ministres, je voterais pour toi  ::ccool::

----------


## GPPro

> trs bonnes propositions, trs constructrices et novatrices,  bien qu'idalistes  
> Si on votait pour les ministres, je voterais pour toi


Dsol mais je ne vois pas pourquoi je payerais pour ce que vous qualifiez de "culture" (sries tlvises)... Va falloir rflchir un peu plus et trouver un  vritable systme quitable !

----------


## Zirak

Vitofe parlait de culture en gnral, pas seulement des sries, donc cela comprend aussi films, musiques, livres, BD, etc. etc.

A part la sculpture ou la peinture (que tu va avoir du mal  tlcharger sur ton pc  ::mrgreen:: ), je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il te manque dans sa dfinition de "culture" ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Dsol mais je ne vois pas pourquoi je payerais pour ce que vous qualifiez de "culture" (sries tlvises)... Va falloir rflchir un peu plus et trouver un  vritable systme quitable !


Dans sa proposition, si j'ai bien compris, je laisse le soin a vitofe de me corriger  :;): , c'est que soit tu payer son quivalent "redevance" pour rendre d'une certaine faon le tlchargement par torrent lgal, soit tu ne payes pas et tu peux toujours tre poursuivi par hadopi.

Une fois que tu payes, tu peux accder "lgalement",  tout le rpertoire torrent : Si tu ne tlcharge que des films de la nouvelle vague ou des albums de Brassens, "l'agrgateur de traqueur de torrent" redistribue ta "redevance"  Franois truffaud et aux ayants droits de brassens.

Je ne vois pas en quoi ce systme n'est pas quitable

----------


## Vitofe

> trs bonnes propositions, trs constructrices et novatrices,  bien qu'idalistes  
> Si on votait pour les ministres, je voterais pour toi


Merci, content que la proposition plaise  ::): 



> Dsol mais je ne vois pas pourquoi je payerais pour ce que vous qualifiez de "culture" (sries tlvises)... Va falloir rflchir un peu plus et trouver un  vritable systme quitable !





> Vitofe parlait de culture en gnral, pas seulement des sries, donc cela comprend aussi films, musiques, livres, BD, etc. etc.
> 
> A part la sculpture ou la peinture (que tu va avoir du mal  tlcharger sur ton pc ), je ne vois pas trop ce qu'il te manque dans sa dfinition de "culture" ?





> Dans sa proposition, si j'ai bien compris, je laisse le soin a vitofe de me corriger , c'est que soit tu payer son quivalent "redevance" pour rendre d'une certaine faon le tlchargement par torrent lgal, soit tu ne payes pas et tu peux toujours tre poursuivi par hadopi.
> 
> Une fois que tu payes, tu peux accder "lgalement",  tout le rpertoire torrent : Si tu ne tlcharge que des films de la nouvelle vague ou des albums de Brassens, "l'agrgateur de traqueur de torrent" redistribue ta "redevance"  Franois truffaud et aux ayants droits de brassens.
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi ce systme n'est pas quitable


@GPPro: Zirak et AoCannaille ont parfaitement explicit mes propos: si tu payes, ce serai pour pouvoir tlcharger via torrent ce que toi tu considres comme de la culture et les fond reviendrait  ceux qui produisent ce que toi tu appelle culture et non pas payer Nagui a faire des blagues de cul sur les anecdotes des participants de ses jeux ni la coiffeuse de David Pujadas.

----------


## Beanux

> La culture, contrairement aux biens physiques, grandi en se partageant. Et le numrique permet ce partage infini et simple! 
> 
> Une solution possible en mon sens (quitte  me faire traiter de communiste) c'est de centraliser a.
> 
> Si j'tais ministre de la culture, je mettrait en place un agrgateur de traqueur de torrent, mais payant (une sorte de licence globale). Ainsi, n'importe qui peut tlcharger n'importe quoi, il ne sera pas reconnu comme pirate, le traqueur n'a qu'a redistribuer la dme  la sacem & co.
> Cette solution est tellement simple et conomique que je ne comprend pas qu'elle n'ait pas t voqu plus tt.


Ca a t mentionn plutot, et potentiellemnt envisag, sauf que ceux  qui le systeme profite, et a qui un changement serait nfaste ont brandi le hol. 
Lors de l'adoption de Hadopi, le partage "non marchand" et d'autres solutions avaient t propos.

----------


## r0d

> si tu payes, ce serai pour pouvoir tlcharger via torrent ce que toi tu considres comme de la culture et les fond reviendrait  ceux qui produisent ce que toi tu appelle culture et non pas payer Nagui a faire des blagues de cul sur les anecdotes des participants de ses jeux ni la coiffeuse de David Pujadas.


Et s'il n'y a qu'un seul fichier qui m'intresse sur l'intgralit des fichiers disponibles. Par exemple, le fichier audio du cours de Raymond Aron  la Sorbonne intitul "Philosophie et histoire". Alors je dois quand-mme payer pour tous les autres fichiers qui ne m'intressent pas?

Je prcise que je joue le rle de l'avocat du diable, parce que ta proposition me sduit beaucoup.

----------


## r0d

> ceux  qui le systeme profite, et a qui un changement serait nfaste ont brandi le hol.


C'est malheureusement bien plus complexe que cela. S'il n'y avait que ceux  qui a profite qui bloquaient, a ne suffirait pas. Il y a un gros problme de doxa, qui bloque toute volution politique pertinente. Et la doxa, c'est nettement plus difficile  combattre qu'une poigne de privilgis.

En gros, et pour illustrer mon propos, lorsque tu vas proposer ce genre d'ide, 40% des gens vont te traiter de dangereux communiste, 20% vont de traiter de dangereux fasciste, et les 40% qui restent s'en foutent ou estiment que ce n'est pas leur problme.

----------


## Vitofe

> Ca a t mentionn plutot, et potentiellemnt envisag, sauf que ceux  qui le systeme profite, et a qui un changement serait nfaste ont brandi le hol. 
> Lors de l'adoption de Hadopi, le partage "non marchand" et d'autres solutions avaient t propos.





> C'est malheureusement bien plus complexe que cela. S'il n'y avait que ceux  qui a profite qui bloquaient, a ne suffirait pas. Il y a un gros problme de doxa, qui bloque toute volution politique pertinente. Et la doxa, c'est nettement plus difficile  combattre qu'une poigne de privilgis.
> 
> En gros, et pour illustrer mon propos, lorsque tu vas proposer ce genre d'ide, 40% des gens vont te traiter de dangereux communiste, 20% vont de traiter de dangereux fasciste, et les 40% qui restent s'en foutent ou estiment que ce n'est pas leur problme.


La volont politique, c'est toujours ce qu'il manque le plus! Je me dis des fois qu'un dictateur intgre ferait un meilleur boulot que nos "reprsentants" corrompus...




> Et s'il n'y a qu'un seul fichier qui m'intresse sur l'intgralit des fichiers disponibles. Par exemple, le fichier audio du cours de Raymond Aron  la Sorbonne intitul "Philosophie et histoire". Alors je dois quand-mme payer pour tous les autres fichiers qui ne m'intressent pas?
> 
> Je prcise que je joue le rle de l'avocat du diable, parce que ta proposition me sduit beaucoup.


Il reste deux solutions :
* la solution classique lgale de l'achat physique (ou numrique)  l'unit
* Le piratage du dit fichier en esprant ne pas te faire choper (mais sur ce type de fichier, ce ne serait pas de bol!)

Dans tous les cas dans mon modle conomique, tu ne "payes pour tous les autres fichiers qui ne tintresse pas", au mieux tu redistribueras 180/200* pour ce seul fichier  Raymon Aron (qui sera trs content)


*laissons 10% pour les frais de gestions du systme

----------


## GPPro

Tu redistribues la contribution de chaque consommateur aux producteurs de ce qu'il a consomm ? Ca n'tait pas clair dans ton message initial (et a invalide ma remarque prcdente).

----------


## Vitofe

> Tu redistribues la contribution de chaque consommateur aux producteurs de ce qu'il a consomm ? Ca n'tait pas clair dans ton message initial (et a invalide ma remarque prcdente).


j'admet que ce n'tait pas clair, mais certains on compris la phrase suivante correctement :



> le traqueur n'a qu'a redistribuer la dme  la sacem & co.


La traqueur (l'agrgateur de traqueur de torrent) sait ce que tu as tlcharg et redistribue  l'argent(au pro-rata de ta consommation)  la Sacem (exemple pour la musique) qui se chargera de rmunrer l'artiste (comme ce qu'il se passe pour les radios par exemple).
 A terme on peut mme imaginer supprimer la Sacem et tous les intermdiaires...

----------


## Dutiona

Hadopi et les majors devraient juste aller brler leur modle conomique en enfer.
Licence globale impossible ?
Vidos -> netflix, youtube
Musique -> deezer, spotify, rhapsody, youtube
Livres -> kindle biblio de prt

Il manque quoi ? Ah oui les logiciels et jeux ?
Jeux -> steam + humble bundle ?
Logiciels -> de plus en plus s'orientent vers du cloud/abonnement (office 365, azure, ...)

Au final la licence globale est dj l. Les cd/dvd/drm/licence key & co c'est dpass. Ils s'y accrochent comme des actionnaires s'accrochent  leur dividendes car forcment, ils y ont encore  gagner et n'ont pas envie de dpenser des sousous pour se mettre  jour par rapport  leur concurrent au modle conomique innovant. Mais s'ils ne font rien, dans quelques annes ils sont morts.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Les K7 taient censes tuer l'industrie du disque,Puis le graveur de CD a failli tuer l'industrie du disque,Puis le tlchargement,


Entre 1 et 2, il manque la DAT : "Digital audio tape" (une sorte cassette audio numrique) que cette industrie qui pilote aujourdhui le beau projet Hadopi a russi  interdire ! Cest un point important parce que comme javais suivi cette affaire  lpoque (fin 1970s - dbut 1980s ?), jai t trs surpris que le CD soit sorti, car pour la DAT, largument tait "*nous ne pouvons pas permettre quun particulier ait chez lui une quasi-copie de la "bande matresse.*" quont produit les studios denregistrement.

En 2004, je commentais un article intressant qui est toujours en ligne MAIS ATTEIGNABLE QUE DE L'TANGER .
____________________________________________

En 2009, je remettais le couvert en me basant sur une page du site Que choisir, qui nest plus accessible librement. Il y tait dit que oui,  lvidence, le prix de vente de la musique pouvait baisser et que la Sacem abusait.  la fin de ce papier, je faisais rfrence  cet *article* o il est question de la vision de la cours des comptes. Plus tard, jai cri "* joie !*" quand jai appris qu_exceptionnellement_, cette cours avait sanctionn le prsident (association au rgime spcial construite sur le modle "rpublique bananire: on y est prsident de pre en fils) de la Sacem. (Dsol, j'ai "perdu" la rfrence  ::oops::  ).

La France est un pays riche habit par des gens riches. Cest un beau terrain de jeu pour les Lobbies aux administrateurs amis de nos politiciens. Lindustrie de la musique est choquante, mais celle de la pharmacie lest infiniment plus ::weird:: ,  mon got. Pensez quen Suisse, plus riche encore, le peuple paie de 10  400 % plus cher (une enqute du dbut des annes 2000) un mme produit disponible de lautre ct de leurs frontires. Tandis qu'ici, chez les plus pauvres, pas de problme de copie de musique, et les comprims s'achtent  l'unit, bien que la vente force (par M$) soit toujours l

Et puis, et surtout, ltat franais a toujours besoin de plus dargent, alors la TVA sur la musique, a compte aussi

Enfin, noubliez-pas : vous tes les "sans-dents" alors vous pouvez toujours aboyer, la caravane passera  ::aie::  .

----------


## Agrajag

> Pour le domaine de la musique, on a par exemple un prix par chanson a 1-2 et un prix estim pour ma part a 0.01 par titre. (10 000 chansons pour 100). A la rigueur 0.02, mais pas plus.


H ben...  ce prix l, si on est artiste, autant prendre sa guitare et aller jouer dans le mtro...

Le dbat ici se rsume beaucoup trop je trouve  "Qui gagnera de l'argent? les majors ou nous les clients?".
N'oublions pas les artisants, ceux qui crent la musique (pas ceux qui la distribuent).
Ce sont eux les vrais perdants dans cette affaire.

HADOPI? Je croyais le projet enterr...
Mais apparement, les majors en perte de bnfice ont une fois de plus appel Super Hadopi  l'aide.

Si la les majors n'existaient pas, qu'Hadopi non plus de ce fait, et si les artistes avaient un moyen de diffusion plus efficace et plus rentable que les ayant-droit, tout le monde y trouverai surement son compte (auditeurs et crateurs, le reste osef).
Mais elles ne se portent pas si mal que , malheureusement.  ::roll:: 

Pour moi, seules les majors sont capable de maintenir des prix aussi bas, purement pour la satisfaction du client.
Un artiste ne te vendra jamais (meme de faon indpendante) une musique  lui  1 centime !!! (autant la distribuer gratuitement) 
Qui bosserai sur un projet pendant un an, riv  son matriel achet  crdit, sans salaire, pour gagner 20 balles ?  ::weird::  

Un leveur fait naitre ses animaux, les nourris, les soigne, et ce pendant plutt longtemps (plus longtemps que pour nous manger notre steack en tout cas, prenez-en conscience).
Carrefour/Auchan/Leclerc achete la viande, et la revend plus chre.
Et les con-sommateurs viennent toujours se plaindre d'une qualit amoindrie (de par l'emballage, le transport, la conservation, les procds de distributions industriels), et d'un prix toujours trop haut.
Mais aucun des ces con-sommateurs n'ira acheter sa viande chez le boucher, ou dans un circuit court.

L'artiste,  l'identique, va produire sa musique avec passion, et en beaucoup plus de temps qu'il ne nous en faudra l'couter et dire "j'aime son travail, ou pas".
Et malgr les plateforme de distributions indpendantes, l'artiste se rsigne souvent  vendre son... oeuvre au plus offrant, parce que c'est pas son boulot de "faire couter"
Et trs peu de gens passeront par un circuit court pour couter de la musique, le CD audio  la FNAC pour Nol plat mme toujours autant, et Mme Michu prfre dcouvrir de nouvelles musique  la radio plutt que d'aller sur GrooveShark (RIP) ou SoundCloud.   ::?:  

C'est justement  cause de ce systme de distribution que les artistes sont obligs d'avoir un boulot  cot, ou de toucher des allocations (oui oui, la plupart sont au RSA, vous m'avez bien lu).
Quand tu signes ton album pour 10000 euros, la plupart des gens jalousent cette somme opportune, mais il faut bien comprendre que ca te fais meme pas vivre un an de plus (vu que tu ne touche pas de salaire).
A ce moment, la plupart des artistes abandonnent, se reconvertissent, d'autres tentent de faire un deuxieme album...
Mais globalement, la plupart ne restent pas dans la musique. Chanter c'est bien, mais manger c'est plus important diront-ils ;-)

Les majors tranglent ces gens  la fibre artistique, les remplacent par des individus moins innovents, plus dociles, afin d'accompagner nos moments de dtente avec de la soupe musicale, nous passer  au supermarch de la musique niaise, ou envahir les ondes radios avec des sons pop.

Et a, Hadopi s'en frotte les mains  ::D: 
La musique reste un art avant d'etre un commerce pour certains.
L'artiste ne souhaite qu'etre cout, les majors ne souhaitent que s'enrichir. Payer pour utiliser nos oreilles, ca ne choque personne ?
Eduquons nos oreilles, parce que meme si les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas, un paquet de brin reste un paquet de brin.  ::mrgreen:: 
Et la musique, on la hack, mais on l'coute surtout. Certains la "tlcharge illgalement" juste parce que le systme de distribution n'est pas efficace.

----------


## Marauder

Tout cela n'est que vaste fumisterie !

La copie toujours existe ! 

Avant, pour les uvres audio, on copiait les vinyles sur des cassettes et on se filait les K7. 
Ensuite les CD, les VHS, c'tait pareil ! Le tlchargement n'existait pas et pourtant tout le monde avait la copie de tel ou tel film, ou l'original d'un pote prt pendant... vous avez mme oubli de lui rendre...

Les bouquins, on les photocopiait ! Au moins la partie qui nous intressait..  Sinon c'tait du prt !

Certes, la copie n'tait pas 'parfaite' et de qualit souvent bien moindre que l'original mais quand on voit la qualit des originaux VHS de l'poque par rapport  un blue ray d'aujourd'hui, on se dit que finalement, ils se foutaient un peu de nous  ::):  ! Que dire d'ailleurs des "droits" que j'ai acquis lorsque j'ai achet la VHS de star wars et que je dois repayer X annes aprs pour le DVD, puis de nouveau pour le blue Ray ?!? C'est pas du vol l ? 

Bref, tout cela n'a jamais empch les gens d'acheter les uvres qu'ils aiment bien, pour offrir, pour avoir le plaisir de rmunrer l'artiste en face (mme si les maisons d'dition se gavent au passage), pour toucher le support, pour...l'art tout simplement...

J'ai toujours beaucoup tlcharg de MP3 et pourtant, j'ai plus de 400 CD et une centaine de vinyles achets et aujourd'hui, quand il faut couter un morceau, je ne prends ni le mp3, ni le cd mais ce bon vieux vinyle... comme quoi...

Alors qu'ils s'vertuent  filtrer, contrler, punir, couper ! Les gens repasseront  l'ancienne mthode et ils seront ainsi tout fiers de nous dire que le tlchargement et le piratage ont disparu ces bouffons... !

----------


## Zuthos

Je me souvient que  l'poque, lors de la premire adoption d'Hadopi, il tait question de licence globale.

Je pense pourtant que cela aurais tait la rponse adquate  ce problme.
Le choix systmatique  la rpression me semble idiote et simpliste. Il serait temps que les dcideurs cessent de prendre leurs concitoyens pour des enfants de 3 ans...

----------


## Beanux

Pour moi, le problme est la, et pas ailleurs:




> Quand tu signes ton album pour 10000 euros


Tu cdes tes droits a quelqu'un contre une somme X ou y sans savoir le profit que cela va te rapporter. Peut tre que ce sera plus, peut tre moins.
Ne nous leurrons pas, "ils" ne prennent pas le risque de perdre de l'argent.

A quoi servent les mission TV style nouvelle star etc, sinon  fidliser des gens aux prochains laurats pour tre sur que cela sera bien rentabilis.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Mais attention, je vois a en terme de licence globale! mettons 200/ans/foyer fiscal pour un accs illimit  la culture, qui sera bien plus profitable que les 175 qu'ils essayent de me faire payer pour leur tl-poubelle pleine de pubs.
> Actuellement pour avoir un accs  un catalogue ( peu prs) complet il faut Canal play + netflix + orange live + spotify ce qui fait environ 50 par mois (600/ ans).
> Le pire tant finalement la concurrence de Canal Play / Netflix / Orange qui ont un rsultat inverse que le rsultat attendu de la concurrence habituelle: Comme ils sont prs  payer cher leurs sries phares, cela augmente l'avidit des boites de prod et indirectement le prix pour nous.
> 
> 
> Il n'y a absolument rien d'amoral dans la consommation de la culture, qui n'a qu'un effet positif sur l'ducation globale de la population.
> A partir de l, il n'y a aucune raison  de l'interdire ni de la limiter si ce n'est pour engraisser des producteurs.


J'aime l'ide mais elle est clairement utopiste. 15 par mois pour la consommation complte d'une famille en terme de films, sries, musiques, livres, a me parait tre  des kilomtres du cout rel.
Sans parler des chaines qui payent des fortunes pour passer les films, financs entre autre par la pub. La tu sors un truc sans pub, avec un dlais largement rduit par rapport  une diffusion tl... Pour moi c'est compltement dconnect de la ralit du financement de tout a. 





> Tout cela n'est que vaste fumisterie !
> La copie toujours existe ! 
> 
> Avant, pour les uvres audio, on copiait les vinyles sur des cassettes et on se filait les K7. 
> Ensuite les CD, les VHS, c'tait pareil ! Le tlchargement n'existait pas et pourtant tout le monde avait la copie de tel ou tel film, ou l'original d'un pote prt pendant... vous avez mme oubli de lui rendre...
> 
> Les bouquins, on les photocopiait ! Au moins la partie qui nous intressait..  Sinon c'tait du prt !


Sincrement, tu es quand mme de mauvaise fois....
Comparer la photocopie d'un bouquin ( faudra m'expliquer pour la reluire sans dtruire le bouquin ), la copie d'une VHS/Vinyles/K7, qui chaque fois demande un temps norme, une perte de qualit non ngligeable et du matos  trois-quatre click sur ton ordi qui vont te prendre 30sec...c'est juste la blague !
Sans compter que ce n'tait pas un achat pour plusieurs milliers de copies.
AUjourd'hui en 2min tu te mets une saison complte d'une srie tl, qui t'aurai pris facile une dizaine d'heure pour en faire une copie en VHS. C'est incomparable.




> Que dire d'ailleurs des "droits" que j'ai acquis lorsque j'ai achet la VHS de star wars et que je dois repayer X annes aprs pour le DVD, puis de nouveau pour le blue Ray ?!? C'est pas du vol l ?


 Du vol ? on te prend l'argent dans ton portefeuille ? rien ne te force  l'acheter.




> J'ai toujours beaucoup tlcharg de MP3 et pourtant, j'ai plus de 400 CD et une centaine de vinyles achets et aujourd'hui, quand il faut couter un morceau, je ne prends ni le mp3, ni le cd mais ce bon vieux vinyle... comme quoi...


Bref si tu achtes ce que tu consommes, en quoi cela te concerne ces soucis lis au tlchargement ?

----------


## gangsoleil

> Bref si tu achtes ce que tu consommes, en quoi cela te concerne ces soucis lis au tlchargement ?


Le tlchargement d'un titre sur une plateforme non reconnue comme lgale est illgal, peu importe le fait que tu aies achet l'uvre sur un support ou non.

----------


## Vitofe

> J'aime l'ide mais elle est clairement utopiste. 15 par mois pour la consommation complte d'une famille en terme de films, sries, musiques, livres, a me parait tre  des kilomtres du cout rel.
> Sans parler des chaines qui payent des fortunes pour passer les films, financs entre autre par la pub. La tu sors un truc sans pub, avec un dlais largement rduit par rapport  une diffusion tl... Pour moi c'est compltement dconnect de la ralit du financement de tout a.


Tu as raison, j'ai lanc un chiffre au pif, avec un ordre de grandeur acceptable en mon sens (qui varie selon les gens donc).

Du coup j'ai fait le calcul inverse  partir des chiffres de Paul le hro qui indiquent 0.07 de droit d'auteur par chanson pou rune chanson  0.99.

J'ai considr, pour simplifier, rmunrer " l'heure de contenu" tout pareil : Un album 1h, un pisode de srie 40 min, un film 2h.

 7centimes la chanson, et 4minutes la chanson, j'arrive  1,05 l'heure (~= 1 album, ~= 1,2 pisode de srie (40 min), et ~= 0.5 film)

j'ai pris une moyenne de consommation hebdomadaire relativement lev aussi (selon ma consommation et celle de mes proches): 3 films, 2 sries, 2 albums.

on arrive effectivement  un montant plus lev que celui qui j'ai propos  premier abord environ 500/an, soit 42 par mois.

C'est une consommation lev, je pense du coup qu'un prix de 30/mois serait mieux que les 15 que je proposais, en rmunrant autant les artistes en moyenne donc.

Aprs, on peut discuter de la valeur d'un visionnage de film, vu que  9 fois sur 10 ils sont rentabiliss rien qu'avec le cinma. Le reste tant du pure bnef' et plus une rente qu'une rmunration.






> Que dire d'ailleurs des "droits" que j'ai acquis lorsque j'ai achet la VHS de star wars et que je dois repayer X annes aprs pour le DVD, puis de nouveau pour le blue Ray ?!? C'est pas du vol l ?


Techniquement ils te vendent pas la mme version, elle est "remastrise" tu comprends? 'Faut tout racheter! (au prix fort hein...)




> Du vol ? on te prend l'argent dans ton portefeuille ? rien ne te force  l'acheter.


Pareil pour le tlchargement, on nous accuse de "vol" dans les pubs (sur des supports qu'on a pays en plus... gnial...) alors que c'est au mieux de la contrefaon, au pire un droit non adapt aux modes consommations actuelles

----------


## Kapeutini

pour apprendre  djouer leur systme de surveillance :-)

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Tu as raison, j'ai lanc un chiffre au pif, avec un ordre de grandeur acceptable en mon sens (qui varie selon les gens donc).
> 
> Du coup j'ai fait le calcul inverse  partir des chiffres de Paul le hro qui indiquent 0.07 de droit d'auteur par chanson pou rune chanson  0.99.
> 
> J'ai considr, pour simplifier, rmunrer " l'heure de contenu" tout pareil : Un album 1h, un pisode de srie 40 min, un film 2h.
> 
>  7centimes la chanson, et 4minutes la chanson, j'arrive  1,05 l'heure (~= 1 album, ~= 1,2 pisode de srie (40 min), et ~= 0.5 film)
> 
> j'ai pris une moyenne de consommation hebdomadaire relativement lev aussi (selon ma consommation et celle de mes proches): 3 films, 2 sries, 2 albums.
> ...


Oui enfin mme si je ne doute pas que les diteurs et autre Majors s'en mettent plein les fouilles, une partie de l'argent qui leurs revient doit tre utile je suppose ? La tu ne payes que l'artiste, et tous les gens qui ont bosss autour ? faire un album ce n'est pas juste un groupe tu t'en doute. Pour les films c'est encore plus compliqu.
Et la tu ne tiens pas compte de effondrement des prix pays aujourd'hui par les chaines de TV, qui n'aurait plus aucun intrt  payer pour des films dj vu X fois par tout le monde il y a 2-3 ans.
Tu inventes des chiffres au feeling complet, donc forcement c'est allchant comme solution, a m'irait aussi ^^




> Aprs, on peut discuter de la valeur d'un visionnage de film, vu que  9 fois sur 10 ils sont rentabiliss rien qu'avec le cinma. Le reste tant du pure bnef' et plus une rente qu'une rmunration.


Je n'ai pas trouv de chiffre pour le cinma en gnral. Pour celui en France on est loin du compte en tout cas !
http://www.lefigaro.fr/cinema/2014/0...-rentables.php
 peine 10% de film franais rentable....





> Pareil pour le tlchargement, on nous accuse de "vol" dans les pubs (sur des supports qu'on a pays en plus... gnial...) alors que c'est au mieux de la contrefaon, au pire un droit non adapt aux modes consommations actuelles


La tu joue sur les mots. Sur un forum de dev je trouve a quand mme dommage  :;):  
Je bosse dans une boite qui dite les logiciels, si tout le monde appliquait le principe du "c'est plus simple de tlcharger", on mettrait la cl sous la porte. Donc pas du vol, mais a reste un problme....

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

(re)Salut,
Il y a un autre point dachoppement : dans les annes 80, un CD (mme marque ? mme album ?) vendu aux USAs valait beaucoup moins cher**** quen France. Comment expliquer cela alors que ces Majors ne sont pas tous ni franais ni mme europens ?
****_ Je crois que c'tait deux fois, mais je ne suis plus sr de rien. Et je ne sais pas ce quil en est aujourdhui : jai abandonn les recherches trop tt. Ici, une copie de CD / DVD se vend #~0,25 / #~0,50 Euro dans la rue, mais je nai aucune ide du prix dun CD ou dun DVD normal, et nai mme pas ide o se trouvent les commerces qui les vendent !_

Les K7, CD(-) et DVD(-)  enregistrer ne se vendent moins, ou plus du tout, en partie grce  la cl USB. Il va falloir compenser ce procs dintention minable qutait cette taxe  ridiculisant nos politiciens (2002)  sur les mdias vierges Elle a t supprime en 2011.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il y a un autre point dachoppement : dans les annes 80, un CD (mme marque ? mme album ?) vendu aux USAs valait beaucoup moins cher** quen France. Comment expliquer cela alors que ces Majors ne sont pas tous ni franais ni mme europens ?


Pourquoi es ce qu'un produit (un smartphone ou une tablette par exemple) acheter en chine coute 10 fois moins cher que si tu l'achte au supermarch du coin ?
Pourquoi es ce qu'un jambon coute le double en Suisse ?

Je dis des nombre au pif, mais c'est juste pour expliquer mon propos.

La rponse: Pour ce faire du fric.

----------


## Francois_C

Je souscris tout  fait  ce que dit *pmithrandir* : _Le problme du piratage est surtout un gros diffrentiel entre le prix estim par le consommateur et celui voulu par le distributeur._

J'y ajouterai les protections dlirantes et inadaptes qui ne font que gner l'usager honnte :

En matire de films, je me suis longtemps tenu  malgr la mauvaise diffusion dans la campagne que j'habite   l'achat de DVD licites, dont j'ai des dizaines de mtres de rayonnages pour assez peu de profit.

Et quand je les passe j'ai droit, moi qui les ai vertueusement pays,  des baratins moralisateurs sur le tlchargement illgal, avec aussi des prambules difficiles  viter sur de futures sorties devenues passes depuis longtemps  alors que si j'ai ce DVD, avec ces bouses dessus, c'est justement que je ne l'ai pas copi, parce que j'aurais quand mme t capable de les liminer.

Mon hostilit  ces protections imposes par des marchands incomptents vient de se renouveler parce que je commence  re-visionner ces enregistrements achets dans les annes 2000-2005.
La protection Macroision visait  empcher la copie sur des cassettes, et le truc gnial qu'il avaient trouv, c'tait de faire varier l'intensit du signal vido en sortie (1): la TV compensait les sautes, pas le magntoscope, qui au mieux s'arrtait, au pire entortillait la bande.
Mais avec les lecteurs modernes (blu-ray), ce type de Macrovision analogique provoque des dfauts d'affichage, des fluctuations et de la neige dans les passages sombres. Et j'ai vu mieux rcemment : en repassant _Papy fait de la rsistance_, protg par Macrovision numrique, aprs le passage  la deuxime couche (au bout de 25 mn), j'ai aperu des carrs (caractristiques de la Macrovision numrique), puis le visionnage s'est progressivement fig ; la macrovision montrait son vrai visage : on aimait mieux empcher l'acqureur honnte de voir le film qu'il avait pay que d'autoriser le hideux pirate  exercer son industrie.

Comme on avait envie de voir la fin, j'ai endoss ma cape de Super-Pirate, et j'ai extrait avec mon PC le fichier MPEG du film (1/4 d'heure de boulot) et je l'ai pass sur une cl USB. Ce qui dmontrait pour la nime fois que la protection gne l'usager, pas le pirate.

[1) Ils osaient applemer a _Macrovision Quality Protecion_, alors que c'tait aussi intelligent que de tortiller le fil d'alimentaion pour faire clignoter l'clairage.

----------


## deuche

Tiens en parlant de contrle des accs ce week-end Bouygues Telecom a bloqu l'accs au site T411. D'autres aussi je crois, mais pas tous.

J'ai rcupr le paramtrage IP qui va bien pour seven au niveau des DNS et je me demandais s'il fonctionnerait pour XP.
Je vois pas trop ce qui n'irait pas, mais j'avoue qu' l'poque je m'tais fait une configuration qu'aujourd'hui j'ai la flemme de changer...

Mais bon, ce n'est pas a qui me fera acheter une quelconque vido.
Pire mme, puisque concrtement j'ai achet des albums que j'avais d'abord tlcharg.
Il se peut donc que je passe  ct d'artistes qui d'une part se moque qu'on tlcharge mais qui en plus reconnaissent qu'ils ont  y perdre.

La qualit MP3 est plus que dcevante, c'est la raison pour laquelle je fini par acheter le support audio.

Ceci tant, je souponne que le vrai manque  gagner vient des productions Hollywoodienne, c'est--dire des multinationales pleines aux as mais qui en demande encore plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai pas trouv de chiffre pour le cinma en gnral. Pour celui en France on est loin du compte en tout cas !
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/cinema/2014/0...-rentables.php
> * peine 10% de film franais rentable*....


C'est pas la faute au piratage a, on a qu' arrter de faire des films qui n'intressent personnes... xD

Pourquoi Hollywood fait plus de films rentables ? Car c'est du bon gros film d'action ou des comdies d'ados o il n'y a pas besoin de rflchir en les regardant, donc une fois traduit, cela se vend partout  l'tranger, et c'est exactement ce que demande le spectateur lambda, et quand tu as potentiellement plusieurs milliard de spectateurs, tu as forcment plus de chance d'tre rentable que quand ton march se limite  quelques millions.

Les gros cartons en France, c'est de la bonne comdie bien grasse aussi, le film d'auteur avec machin qui se questionne sur son moi profond  cause d'un truc pass dans son enfance, qui se base sur je ne sais quel principe de psychanalyse, c'est un march de niche, cela n'a rien d'tonnant  ce que cela ne soit pas rentable...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est pas la faute au piratage a, on a qu' arrter de faire des films qui n'intressent personnes... xD
> 
> Pourquoi Hollywood fait plus de films rentables ? Car c'est du bon gros film d'action ou des comdies d'ados o il n'y a pas besoin de rflchir en les regardant, donc une fois traduit, cela se vend partout  l'tranger, et c'est exactement ce que demande le spectateur lambda, et quand tu as potentiellement plusieurs milliard de spectateurs, tu as forcment plus de chance d'tre rentable que quand ton march se limite  quelques millions.
> 
> Les gros cartons en France, c'est de la bonne comdie bien grasse aussi, le film d'auteur avec machin qui se questionne sur son moi profond  cause d'un truc pass dans son enfance, qui se base sur je ne sais quel principe de psychanalyse, c'est un march de niche, cela n'a rien d'tonnant  ce que cela ne soit pas rentable...


Donc finalement tu es contre le principe de la culture  la franaise ?
Pour toi il faut mettre de l'argent uniquement la ou a rapporte de l'argent ? 
Vive les blockbusters, les missions de tl-ralit, les romans de Levy et les chanteuses de tl-crochet....
Aprs c'est une vision de la culture comme une autre, c'est sur, ce n'est pas la mienne en tout cas.

----------


## BenoitM

> Donc finalement tu es contre le principe de la culture  la franaise ?
> Pour toi il faut mettre de l'argent uniquement la ou a rapporte de l'argent ?


Peut-tre pas les navets franais   :;): 
Dans les films qui bnficie de subside, il n'y a pas que des films d'auteurs.
Puis je pense que c'est surtout la qualit du film qui est important.
Un film d'auteur ca peut-tre aussi des navets

----------


## Zirak

> Donc finalement tu es contre le principe de la culture  la franaise ?
> Pour toi il faut mettre de l'argent uniquement la ou a rapporte de l'argent ? 
> Vive les blockbusters, les missions de tl-ralit, les romans de Levy et les chanteuses de tl-crochet....
> Aprs c'est une vision de la culture comme une autre, c'est sur, ce n'est pas la mienne en tout cas.


Nan je dis que soit effectivement, on ralise un film pour faire passer un message, et que le but, c'est que ce message passe, pas l'argent que gnre le film.

Soit effectivement, on ralise un film "pour se faire de l'argent" et  ce moment la, et bien on ralise un truc qui plait au plus grand nombre, pas un film qui ne parlera  personne et qui fera 20 000 entres.

Justement Hollywood et les blockbusters, pourquoi ils font a ? Car pour eux le but est bien de faire de l'argent, pas de cultiver leur peuple, et ils font de l'argent car c'est leur but, et qu'ils essaient de faire ce qu'il faut pour atteindre ce but.

En France, on se rclame justement d'un cinma plus "intellectuel", pour faire "passer des ides" ou des "messages", moi ok, je n'ai rien contre, mais au final, mme les franais n'en sont pas plus friands que a, et cela ne fait pas normment d'entres (mais bon, a fait bon genre de dire qu'on aime bien, plutt que de passer pour un gros buf qui ne regarde que des films amricains).


Donc mon propos tait juste de dire que, on ne peut pas se rclamer d'un cinma de niche et se plaindre aprs d'y perdre de l'argent...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Nan je dis que soit effectivement, on ralise un film pour faire passer un message, et que le but, c'est que ce message passe, pas l'argent que gnre le film.
> 
> Soit effectivement, on ralise un film "pour se faire de l'argent" et  ce moment la, et bien on ralise un truc qui plait au plus grand nombre, pas un film qui ne parlera  personne et qui fera 20 000 entres.
> 
> Justement Hollywood et les blockbusters, pourquoi ils font a ? Car pour eux le but est bien de faire de l'argent, pas de cultiver leur peuple, et ils font de l'argent car c'est leur but, et qu'ils essaient de faire ce qu'il faut pour atteindre ce but.
> 
> En France, on se rclame justement d'un cinma plus "intellectuel", pour faire "passer des ides" ou des "messages", moi ok, je n'ai rien contre, mais au final, mme les franais n'en sont pas plus friands que a, et cela ne fait pas normment d'entres (mais bon, a fait bon genre de dire qu'on aime bien, plutt que de passer pour un gros buf qui ne regarde que des films amricains).
> 
> 
> Donc mon propos tait juste de dire que, on ne peut pas se rclamer d'un cinma de niche et se plaindre aprs d'y perdre de l'argent...


c'est un peu binaire ton affaire ^^ 
Enfin bon on s'loigne un peu du sujet la. Je l'ai cris juste avant le lien, "Je n'ai pas trouv de chiffre pour le cinma en gnral." donc c'tait faute de mieux, et pas pour parler du cinma Franais.
Et ce n'est pas parce-que des mastodonte comme les Marvel font des cartons sur les sorties cins que c'est le cas de tout le box-office amricain.
Des films pas rentable il y en a un paquet, mme  Hollywood.
Et je n'ai pas l'impression que cela soit les gens derrire le cinma d'auteur qui militent le plus contre le piratage donc c'est un peu hors de propos ce que tu dis.

Moi je soulignais juste que non, on est pas dans l'ordre des 9 films sur 10 rentables uniquement grce au cinma.
Et de toute faon, mme si ils l'taient, je ne vois pas en quoi cela justifierai le piratage.




> Peut-tre pas les navets franais  ;)
> Dans les films qui bnficie de subside, il n'y a pas que des films d'auteurs.
> Puis je pense que c'est surtout la qualit du film qui est important.
> Un film d'auteur ca peut-tre aussi des navets


Navets pour les un, chef-duvre pour les autres.
Clairement le cinma "d'auteur" ce n'est pas mon truc, mais j'apprcie le fait qu'en France on donne une chance  tout le monde.

----------


## vincm70

Sans parlez du principe que pour la TV ca devient obsolte....    
Pour moi quelquun qui paye la redevance TV, si il tlcharge une copie d'un film dj pass  la TV. cela devrais tre lgal.  Et ensuite pour une oeuvre rcente en DVD bah pay un abonnement premium pour un accs en illimit, style 5 euros par mois.  Et la bizarrement les sites de tlchargement illgales vous devenir beaucoup moins atractifs devant une offre SIMPLE et pas RAISONABLE en prix.     A charge de la socit de VOD de redistribuer les sommes rcolts aux producteurs en fonctions des audience VOD.   NETFLIX  peut tre??!!!

----------


## docman95

Lutter contre le pirate s'apparente  proteger le business des autres uniquement. Si je telecharge des films c'est parce qu'il n'y a que de la merde a la tele. Je ne partage rien.
Je suis pret a payer les artistes et c'est normal. Me faire voler mon argent je m'y oppose. Je veux juste payer le bon prix.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Je n'ai pas trouv de chiffre pour le cinma en gnral. Pour celui en France on est loin du compte en tout cas !
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/cinema/2014/0...-rentables.php
>  peine 10% de film franais rentable....


Lauteur de la page en lien sens le pleureur. _[HS]En ce qui concerne Grard Depardieu, il sest taill une rputation du diable avec ses histoires dimpts et son passeport russe, et puis, place au jeune [/HS]_ Cest bien, de pleurer sur les manques  gagner cette industrie, mais je ne connais pas dadministrateur qui maintiendrait un ngoce qui perd de largent si longtemps ! Et puis, la dernire fois que je suis aller au cinma (-: ctait en dix-neuf cents), jai pay bien plus quun DVD, mme en considrant les 6 mois de dlais (bon, javais invit mes enfants) et je me suis fait violer, parce quil a t pass de la publicit avec tant de soin que je me suis jur de ne plus jamais y retourner.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Lutter contre le pirate s'apparente  proteger le business des autres uniquement. Si je telecharge des films c'est parce qu'il n'y a que de la merde a la tele. Je ne partage rien.
> Je suis pret a payer les artistes et c'est normal. Me faire voler mon argent je m'y oppose. Je veux juste payer le bon prix.


Donc ds que tu estimes qu'un produit est trop cher, tu le voles, et tu considres a normal car sinon c'est toi qui te fais voler ( car apparemment tu as le couteau sous la gorge pour te forcer  acheter ).  ::roll:: 

Faut arrter de jouer les faux cul, on pirate parce-que c'est gratuit. POINT. Se la jouer militant anti-major au fond de son canap avec l'iphone d'un ct, le coca de l'autre a me fait doucement rigoler.
Et si ce qu'il y a  la TV ne te convient pas, abonne toi  canal+ ou netflix, ou autre...ha oui mais merde, faut payer  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Faut arrter de jouer les faux cul, on pirate parce-que c'est gratuit. POINT. Se la jouer militant anti-major au fond de son canap avec l'iphone d'un ct, le coca de l'autre a me fait doucement rigoler.
> Et si ce qu'il y a  la TV ne te convient pas, abonne toi  canal+ ou netflix, ou autre...ha oui mais merde, faut payer


D'un autre ct, prtendre que tous les pirates sont des criminels et que les tarifs pratiqus par les Majors et autres sont tout  fait lgitimes (alors qu'encore une fois, les personnes ayant ralis l'uvre ne touchent mme pas 10% du prix de vente), c'est tout aussi hypocrite...

Tout n'est pas soit blanc soit noir, avec les mchants pirates d'un ct et les gentilles Majors de l'autre. Sinon pourquoi certains artistes ne sont pas contre le piratage, partagent gratuitement certaines de leurs uvres, ou fondent / vont signer dans des labels indpendants, ou essaient de passer par le crowfunding ? Pourquoi tous ces gens ne sont pas dans des Majors si leur systme conomique est si parfait et si rentable pour les artistes ? 

On me souffle dans l'oreille que c'est parce que les Majors taient dj des rapaces sans foi ni loi avant mme l'arrive d'internet...

La technologie a volu, ce qui veut dire que les systmes conomiques et commerciaux doivent voluer en consquence aussi, les Majors veulent rester avec leur fonctionnement des annes 60 ok, mais qu'elles ne viennent pas pleurer que les gens ne trouvent plus ce systme adapt et viable et prfrent passer par un autre systme.

Oui les pirates sont fautifs, mais pas plus que les Majors ou autres socits de distribution de films qui refusent d'voluer et de se mettre  jour.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> D'un autre ct, prtendre que tous les pirates sont des criminels et que les tarifs pratiqus par les Majors et autres sont tout  fait lgitimes (alors qu'encore une fois, les personnes ayant ralis l'uvre ne touchent mme pas 10% du prix de vente), c'est tout aussi hypocrite...
> 
> Tout n'est pas soit blanc soit noir, avec les mchants pirates d'un ct et les gentilles Majors de l'autre. Sinon pourquoi certains artistes ne sont pas contre le piratage, partagent gratuitement certaines de leurs uvres, ou fondent / vont signer dans des labels indpendants, ou essaient de passer par le crowfunding ? Pourquoi tous ces gens ne sont pas dans des Majors si leur systme conomique est si parfait et si rentable pour les artistes ? 
> 
> On me souffle dans l'oreille que c'est parce que les Majors taient dj des rapaces sans foi ni loi avant mme l'arrive d'internet...
> 
> La technologie a volu, ce qui veut dire que les systmes conomiques et commerciaux doivent voluer en consquence aussi, les Majors veulent rester avec leur fonctionnement des annes 60 ok, mais qu'elles ne viennent pas pleurer que les gens ne trouvent plus ce systme adapt et viable et prfrent passer par un autre systme.
> 
> Oui les pirates sont fautifs, mais pas plus que les Majors ou autres socits de distribution de films qui refusent d'voluer et de se mettre  jour.


Ha mais tout a je suis entirement d'accord....tout ce que je regarde  la TV  l'heure actuel je le pirate donc bon je ne suis pas un pro-Majors.
Mais se cacher derrire des excuses plus malhonntes les une que les autres a me gonfle. On pirate parce-que cela nous arrange, et pas pour dfendre une cause.

----------


## Kropernic

> Faut arrter de jouer les faux cul, on pirate parce-que c'est gratuit. POINT. Se la jouer militant anti-major au fond de son canap avec l'iphone d'un ct, le coca de l'autre a me fait doucement rigoler.


Je suis d'accord mais...



> Et si ce qu'il y a  la TV ne te convient pas, abonne toi  canal+ ou netflix, ou autre...ha oui mais merde, faut payer


Que fait-on quand ce qui est propos par ces services alternatifs ne convient pas non plus ? (raison x ou y, peu importe je crois)

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je suis d'accord mais...
> 
> Que fait-on quand ce qui est propos par ces services alternatifs ne convient pas non plus ? (raison x ou y, peu importe je crois)


Oui enfin si tu ne me donnes aucune raison, a va tre compliqu de te rpondre  ::aie:: 
Le principal problme de l'offre actuel c'est le timing, les films arrivant 2 ans aprs la sortie en salle, contrairement a 6 mois aux US. Donc oui la faute aux Majors qui ne veulent pas voluer et  nous d'tre devenue des hyper-consommateur qui veulent bouffer tout et n'importe quoi tout de suite.
Car sinon tous les styles sont globalement reprsents, et si ce que tu cherche est hyper marginal, c'est justement dans ce cas la que pirater va vraiment tuer ces artistes que tu apprcies.

----------


## Kropernic

> Oui enfin si tu ne me donnes aucune raison, a va tre compliqu de te rpondre 
> Le principal problme de l'offre actuel c'est le timing, les films arrivant 2 ans aprs la sortie en salle, contrairement a 6 mois aux US. Donc oui la faute aux Majors qui ne veulent pas voluer et  nous d'tre devenue des hyper-consommateur qui veulent bouffer tout et n'importe quoi tout de suite.
> Car sinon tous les styles sont globalement reprsents, et si ce que tu cherche est hyper marginal, c'est justement dans ce cas la que pirater va vraiment tuer ces artistes que tu apprcies.


C'est majoritairement aprs le timing que j'en avais.  Et ce n'est pas vrai que pour les films.  C'est pareil pour les sries (mais je crois que le dcalage est moins prononc).  Puis faut encore que la version originale sous-titre soit propose (ce n'est pas encore le cas partout).

Pour le fait que nous soyons devenus "des hyper-consommateurs qui veulent bouffer tout et n'importe quoi tout de suite", ce sont eux (les grandes entreprises qui produisent les biens de consommation) qui ont fait en sorte que a arrive.  Qu'ils ne viennent pas se plaindre du retour de flamme ^^.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est majoritairement aprs le timing que j'en avais.  Et ce n'est pas vrai que pour les films.  C'est pareil pour les sries (mais je crois que le dcalage est moins prononc).  Puis faut encore que la version originale sous-titre soit propose (ce n'est pas encore le cas partout).
> 
> Pour le fait que nous soyons devenus "des hyper-consommateurs qui veulent bouffer tout et n'importe quoi tout de suite", ce sont eux (les grandes entreprises qui produisent les biens de consommation) qui ont fait en sorte que a arrive.  Qu'ils ne viennent pas se plaindre du retour de flamme ^^.


Ce n'est valable que pour les films. Et sur des offres comme Canal+ ou Netflix, ne pas avoir la VO, j'ai comme un doute quand mme.....
Donc ton excuse n'est valable que pour les films, musique/srie/livre/jeux/logiciel ne rentrent pas dedans.

Bouffer de la merde parce-que la socit de conso t'a pouss  a est une chose, continuer quand tu t'en rend compte sous prtexte de "retour de flamme" c'est moyen quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## Kropernic

Comme je l'ai signal, je n'ai pas t vrifi moi-mme le catalogue de netflix (et je ne peux pas le faire maintenant) mais a m'tonnerait normment que les pisodes des nouvelles saisons des sries en cours qui vont dmarres prochainement soit disponible dans la semaine qui suit la diffusion (histoire de laisser quand mme la primeur  la diffusion TV).

----------


## Zirak

> Comme je l'ai signal, je n'ai pas t vrifi moi-mme le catalogue de netflix (et je ne peux pas le faire maintenant) mais a m'tonnerait normment que les pisodes des nouvelles saisons des sries en cours qui vont dmarres prochainement soit disponible dans la semaine qui suit la diffusion (histoire de laisser quand mme la primeur  la diffusion TV).


Ca dpend des sries et des chaines / fournisseurs.

Typiquement, je ne sais pas par qui c'est dit en version FR, mais on trouve les pisodes de Fear the Walking Dead (le spin-off) qui vient de commencer en version VF max 1 semaine aprs la version Vostfr.

Nan le problme avec Netflix et autres, c'est qu'il faut payer 150 abonnements diffrents pour au final, avoir accs  moins de trucs qu'en piratant...

On en revient toujours au mme, tant qu'on ne pourra pas avoir facilement accs  un catalogue complet et pas hors de prix, il y aura du piratage.

Mme si on progresse, c'est encore l'offre qui pose problme pour moi.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> On en revient toujours au mme, tant qu'on ne pourra pas avoir facilement accs  un catalogue complet et pas hors de prix, il y aura du piratage.
> 
> Mme si on progresse, c'est encore l'offre qui pose problme pour moi.


J'aimerai croire qu'il n'y a que cette raison mais honntement j'en doute.
Je n'ai aucun chiffre, mais j'ai l'impression que pour la musique par exemple le piratage existe toujours alors que des plateforme style Spotify, Deezer et compagnie existent, ont un catalogue vraiment gigantesque pour un prix raisonnable ( le prix d'un cd pour couter tout ce que tu veux, je trouve a raisonnable perso ).

----------


## Kropernic

> ( le prix d'un cd pour couter tout ce que tu veux, je trouve a raisonnable perso ).


Je trouve aussi.  Dommage que je n'coute pas de musique ou presque (et que ce que j'coute, j'ai en "vrai" cd).

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Comme je l'ai signal, je n'ai pas t vrifi moi-mme le catalogue de netflix (et je ne peux pas le faire maintenant) mais a m'tonnerait normment que les pisodes des nouvelles saisons des sries en cours qui vont dmarres prochainement soit disponible dans la semaine qui suit la diffusion (histoire de laisser quand mme la primeur  la diffusion TV).


Genre tu as sur OCS la diffusion en H+24 en VOSTR ( comme GOT par exemple ).
a bouge doucement mais il y a quand mme des choses  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> J'aimerai croire qu'il n'y a que cette raison mais honntement j'en doute.
> Je n'ai aucun chiffre, mais j'ai l'impression que pour la musique par exemple le piratage existe toujours alors que des plateforme style Spotify, Deezer et compagnie existent, ont un catalogue vraiment gigantesque pour un prix raisonnable ( le prix d'un cd pour couter tout ce que tu veux, je trouve a raisonnable perso ).


Je n'irais pas jusqu' gigantesque mais oui, c'est plus fourni que pour les sries. 

Par contre le problme de Deezer (je ne connais Spotify que de nom), c'est que c'est du streaming dans mon souvenir, tu ne peux pas tlcharger la musique et la mettre sur cd ou dans ton mp3 / smartphone il me semble non ?

Moi perso, devoir tre connect  internet, ou forcment sur mon pc (car il me semble qu'on peut quand mme couter les morceaux en mode hors connexion si on a fait une certaine manip avant), ou forcment logu sur Deezer ou je ne sais quoi, pour pouvoir couter de la musique, cela ne m'intresse pas, je veux pouvoir le faire o je veux, quand je veux et comme je veux.

En gros il faudrait qu'on puisse tlcharger les morceaux sur Deezer, sauf qu' ce moment la, on ne sera plus  15/20 / mois, mais de nouveau  15/20 / album, et ce pour une version digitale au mme prix que la version physique, du coup, on retombe sur les pseudos offres lgales actuelles qui reviennent pratiquement aussi cher voir plus cher que d'acheter un album de Majors en supermarch et qui ne te proposent pas tout...

Aprs je suis peut-tre trop difficile / exigeant, mais je n'ai pas envie de payer un abonnement  vie pour un service qui ne rpond pas compltement  mon besoin. Donc en attendant, je continuerais de tlcharger pour dcouvrir de nouveaux albums, et de les acheter quand j'ai les moyens (et que la plus grosse partie de l'album en vaut le coup, pas seulement 2 morceaux, et si possible directement  l'artiste via sa boutique en ligne ou en concert).

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je n'irais pas jusqu' gigantesque mais oui, c'est plus fourni que pour les sries. 
> 
> Par contre le problme de Deezer (je ne connais Spotify que de nom), c'est que c'est du streaming dans mon souvenir, tu ne peux pas tlcharger la musique et la mettre sur cd ou dans ton mp3 / smartphone il me semble non ?
> 
> Moi perso, devoir tre connect  internet, ou forcment sur mon pc (car il me semble qu'on peut quand mme couter les morceaux en mode hors connexion si on a fait une certaine manip avant), ou forcment logu sur Deezer ou je ne sais quoi, pour pouvoir couter de la musique, cela ne m'intresse pas, je veux pouvoir le faire o je veux, quand je veux et comme je veux.
> 
> En gros il faudrait qu'on puisse tlcharger les morceaux sur Deezer, sauf qu' ce moment la, on ne sera plus  15/20 / mois, mais de nouveau  15/20 / album, et ce pour une version digitale au mme prix que la version physique, du coup, on retombe sur les pseudos offres lgales actuelles qui reviennent pratiquement aussi cher voir plus cher que d'acheter un album de Majors en supermarch et qui ne te proposent pas tout...
> 
> Aprs je suis peut-tre trop difficile / exigeant, mais je n'ai pas envie de payer un abonnement  vie pour un service qui ne rpond pas compltement  mon besoin. Donc en attendant, je continuerais de tlcharger pour dcouvrir de nouveaux albums, et de les acheter quand j'ai les moyens (et que la plus grosse partie de l'album en vaut le coup, pas seulement 2 morceaux, et si possible directement  l'artiste via sa boutique en ligne ou en concert).


Je n'ai pas fait le tour complet mais que ce soit deezer ou Spotify, tu as un mode hors ligne qui est compris dans le forfait de base et qui tlcharge ce que tu veux couter sur ton smartphone.
Aprs le graver sur un support cd-dvd, a non, enfin je ne pense pas, mais c'est vou  disparaitre tu l'admettras.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai pas fait le tour complet mais que ce soit deezer ou Spotify, tu as un mode hors ligne qui est compris dans le forfait de base et qui tlcharge ce que tu veux couter sur ton smartphone.
> Aprs le graver sur un support cd-dvd, a non, enfin je ne pense pas,* mais c'est vou  disparaitre tu l'admettras*.


Oui enfin pas tout de suite, il y a encore pas mal de monde qui a une platine CD ou un auto-radio qui ne fait pas mp3 ou sans prise USB.

Surtout que si les cd-dvd sont vous  disparaitre, pourquoi rler aprs le piratage qui fait soit disant diminuer leurs ventes ? Autant que les majors travaillent ds  prsent  fournir une offre digne de ce nom, plutt que de se battre pour un modle qui va disparaitre non ? Sinon ce n'est encore une fois, que l'hypocrisie la plus totale, on essaie de culpabiliser / accuser les gens d'tre passs  l'tape suivante de l'volution avant que ces messieurs des majors aient pu compltement finir de s'engraisser sur une poule aux ufs d'or qui n'tait qu'une volution passagre comme les autres.

Et puis bon, les vinyles aussi taient vous  disparaitre, mais au final, on en trouve encore pas mal et les ventes continuent, malgr la sortie des K7, des CD, des mp3 et du piratage / internet.


Aprs le tlchargement hors connexion c'est bien, mais cela t'oblige quand mme  tre soit sur ton pc soit sur ton smartphone, encore une fois, c'est trop contraignant.


Enfin bon, je ne veux ni dfendre  tout prix les pirates, ni tout mettre sur le dos des Majors, comme je l'ai dit au dpart, il y a de l'abus des deux cts,  mon niveau  moi, je ne trouve pas l'offre adapter  mes besoins, donc en attendant, je continuerais de tlcharger de temps en temps pour continuer  me "culturer" comme j'en ai envie et pas comme on veut me l'imposer  ::aie::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Oui enfin pas tout de suite, il y a encore pas mal de monde qui a une platine CD ou un auto-radio qui ne fait pas mp3 ou sans prise USB.
> 
> Surtout que si les cd-dvd sont vous  disparaitre, pourquoi rler aprs le piratage qui fait soit disant diminuer leurs ventes ? Autant que les majors travaillent ds  prsent  fournir une offre digne de ce nom, plutt que de se battre pour un modle qui va disparaitre non ? Sinon ce n'est encore une fois, que l'hypocrisie la plus totale, on essaie de culpabiliser / accuser les gens d'tre passs  l'tape suivante de l'volution avant que ces messieurs des majors aient pu compltement finir de s'engraisser sur une poule aux ufs d'or qui n'tait qu'une volution passagre comme les autres.
> 
> Et puis bon, les vinyles aussi taient vous  disparaitre, mais au final, on en trouve encore pas mal et les ventes continuent, malgr la sortie des K7, des CD, des mp3 et du piratage / internet.
> 
> 
> Aprs le tlchargement hors connexion c'est bien, mais cela t'oblige quand mme  tre soit sur ton pc soit sur ton smartphone, encore une fois, c'est trop contraignant.
> 
> ...


J'ai dis "vou  disparaitre", pas disparu  :;): 
Et puis tu n'as pas forcement une platine MP3, mais une platine sans entre sur laquelle tu pourras brancher ton smartphone la par contre, j'en doute  :;): 

Le piratage fait diminuer les ventes, en gnral, donc pas forcement pour ce qui est du cd/dvd mais aussi des offres de tlchargement en ligne payante. Forcement tu as la mme chose gratuite, pourquoi payer ( mme si tu diminue le prix, l'offre payante sera tjs moins bien que la gratuite, vu que payante ^^ ).

Pour ce qui est de la comparaison K7/Cd avec le vinyles, elle me fait un peu rire  ::aie:: . Je doute que les amateurs de vinyles ai le mme rapport avec ce support que l'ont les gens avec le CD. 

Contraignant d'avoir la musique sur son smartphone ? tu trouves a plus contraignant toi que de l'avoir sur un CD et de devoir trouver de quoi lire ton CD ? Alors qu'un simple cable et tu le branche partout ton tlphone, tlphone qui tu as je pense toujours avec toi.

Enfin bon, aprs les gouts et les couleurs de chacun....le smartphone devient quand mme la plateforme multimdia par rfrence de la nouvelle gnration.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai dis "vou  disparaitre", pas disparu 
> Et puis tu n'as pas forcement une platine MP3, mais une platine sans entre sur laquelle tu pourras brancher ton smartphone la par contre, j'en doute


Pas sur de pouvoir brancher mon Smartphone et qu'il soit reconnu par ma PS2 par exemple...

La platine ou l'auto-radio taient des exemples, d'ailleurs tu auras surement une trs bonne solution pour palier aux problmes sur les vieux auto-radios aussi.

Et puis surtout, mon Smartphone n'a pas 200Go de mmoire, et je me vois mal passer X jours pour ripper tous mes cd pour ensuite les mettre sur mon Smartphone, et devoir me trimballer partout avec mon cable USB.

Et enfin, et c'est la le point primordial, mon Smartphone me sert  tlphoner ! J'ai du matriel fonctionnel et plus adapt pour couter de la musique, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela serait  moi de me faire chier avec mon Smartphone, plutt qu'aux maisons de disques de s'adapter ? 





> Le piratage fait diminuer les ventes, en gnral, donc pas forcement pour ce qui est du cd/dvd mais aussi des offres de tlchargement en ligne payante. Forcement tu as la mme chose gratuite, pourquoi payer ( mme si tu diminue le prix, l'offre payante sera tjs moins bien que la gratuite, vu que payante ^^ ).


Parce que tu pars du principe en gnralisant bien, que tous ceux qui tlchargent ne sont que de vilains connards sans foi ni loi qui n'en ont rien  faire de rien.

Moi j'ai un peu plus confiance en l'tre humain, et je pense que oui, avec des offres plus adaptes, le piratage diminuera, et oui, bien sr qu'il restera des profiteurs qui ne voudront jamais rien payer, mais contrairement  toi, je doute que cela concerne 100% des gens qui tlchargent.





> Pour ce qui est de la comparaison K7/Cd avec le vinyles, elle me fait un peu rire . Je doute que les amateurs de vinyles ai le mme rapport avec ce support que l'ont les gens avec le CD.


Ah ils font quoi de plus avec, ils se frottent dessus ??? -_-

Dans les deux cas c'est un support pour stocker de la musique, je ne vois pas en quoi ce n'est pas comparable ?

Aprs le rapport avec le support, est plus li  la gnration et  sa faon de consommer, qu'au support lui-mme. Donc au final, la comparaison est tout  fait faisable, c'est juste qu'on est pass  la gnration suivante.





> Contraignant d'avoir la musique sur son smartphone ? tu trouves a plus contraignant toi que de l'avoir sur un CD et de devoir trouver de quoi lire ton CD ? Alors qu'un simple cable et tu le branche partout ton tlphone, tlphone qui tu as je pense toujours avec toi.


Bah si j'achte un cd, c'est que j'ai de quoi lire le cd, oui, et aprs, si je veux vraiment l'couter sur mon smartphone, pour quand je suis en dplacement, libre  moi de ripper le cd.

Alors que l'inverse est impossible, et je ne me vois pas mettre de la musique chez moi sur mon Smartphone via un cble branch je ne sais o, avec la musique qui se coupe au moindre appel / sms ...





> Enfin bon, aprs les gouts et les couleurs de chacun....le smartphone devient quand mme la plateforme multimdia par rfrence de la nouvelle gnration.


Et oui, nouvelle gnration berce  coup de Smartphone, des ch'tis vs les marseillais et des anges de la tl-ralit, c'est vrai qu'elle s'annonce trs grande... Ca me fait envie tu peux pas savoir...

Je n'ai *que* (ou *dj* peut-tre, selon ton point de vue) 33 ans, et autant je ne suis pas anti-technologie, autant je trouve la "nouvelle gnration" bien dbile et consumriste, et une bonne partie des choses vendues comme indispensable  ma survie dans ce monde, compltement inutile.

J'ai un Smartphone, car certaines des choses qu'il propose me servent de temps en temps, maintenant non, je n'ai ni le besoin, ni l'envie d'tre constamment (accroch  / dpendant de) mon Smartphone.


Mais aprs oui, les gots les couleurs...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Pas sur de pouvoir brancher mon Smartphone et qu'il soit reconnu par ma PS2 par exemple...
> 
> La platine ou l'auto-radio taient des exemples, d'ailleurs tu auras surement une trs bonne solution pour palier aux problmes sur les vieux auto-radios aussi.


Jusqu' il y a encore un an j'avais toujours uniquement un radio-K7 sur ma voiture, le tout reli  mon tlphone ( qui n'tait pas un Smartphone en plus ) grce  une cassette adapt. Et ta PS2 je suppose qu'elle est branch sur ta TV ou sur un Ampli, qui peut tre reli au tlphone, donc la PS2 on s'en fou un peu  ::mrgreen:: 




> Et puis surtout, mon Smartphone n'a pas 200Go de mmoire, et je me vois mal passer X jours pour ripper tous mes cd pour ensuite les mettre sur mon Smartphone, et devoir me trimballer partout avec mon cable USB.
> 
> Et enfin, et c'est la le point primordial, mon Smartphone me sert  tlphoner ! J'ai du matriel fonctionnel et plus adapt pour couter de la musique, je ne vois pas pourquoi cela serait  moi de me faire chier avec mon Smartphone, plutt qu'aux maisons de disques de s'adapter ?


Alors pour moi le truc c'est que tu vois le problme  l'envers ! Ce n'est pas que les maisons de disque refuse de s'adapter mais que toi tu refuse de t'adapter  :;):  Le modle du "tout sur le smartphone", mme si il t'en dplais, c'est ce que veux la majorit des gens, donc on se dplace vers ce principe la. Je ne dis pas que c'est bien pour autant. Je suis pass au Smartphone au mois de janvier, et encore je suis tjs au forfait free  2  ::aie:: 




> Parce que tu pars du principe en gnralisant bien, que tous ceux qui tlchargent ne sont que de vilains connards sans foi ni loi qui n'en ont rien  faire de rien.
> 
> Moi j'ai un peu plus confiance en l'tre humain, et je pense que oui, avec des offres plus adaptes, le piratage diminuera, et oui, bien sr qu'il restera des profiteurs qui ne voudront jamais rien payer, mais contrairement  toi, je doute que cela concerne 100% des gens qui tlchargent.


Clairement je me fais l'avocat du diable  :;):  Et je ne pense pas que 100% des pirates continueraient si il y avait une offre vraiment adapts surtout qu'ils ont les moyens de faire des choses plus pratique que du piratage.




> Ah ils font quoi de plus avec, ils se frottent dessus ??? -_-
> 
> Dans les deux cas c'est un support pour stocker de la musique, je ne vois pas en quoi ce n'est pas comparable ?
> 
> Aprs le rapport avec le support, est plus li  la gnration et  sa faon de consommer, qu'au support lui-mme. Donc au final, la comparaison est tout  fait faisable, c'est juste qu'on est pass  la gnration suivante.


Tu n'imagines mme pas ce qui se passe  la soire spcial vinyles de la fistinire !  ::ptdr:: 
Plus srieusement, pour moi ( mais a se trouve je suis  ct de la plaque ) il y a un ct collection, objet rare, amour de l'ambiance/musique d'une certaine poque que tu ne trouves pas dans le monde du CD.




> Bah si j'achte un cd, c'est que j'ai de quoi lire le cd, oui, et aprs, si je veux vraiment l'couter sur mon smartphone, pour quand je suis en dplacement, libre  moi de ripper le cd.
> 
> Alors que l'inverse est impossible, et je ne me vois pas mettre de la musique chez moi sur mon Smartphone via un cble branch je ne sais o, avec la musique qui se coupe au moindre appel / sms ...


Oui enfin la, argument de mauvaise foi. Le bruit de la sonnerie d'un appel/sms te drangera de la mme faon quelque soit la source de la musique. Car bon tu peux rgler pour que a ne sorte pas dans le flux audio qui part sur la chaine. 
Donc si tu rponds au tel, oui tu vas peut tre couper la musique, comme pour un cd, mais c'est tout.





> Et oui, nouvelle gnration berce  coup de Smartphone, des ch'tis vs les marseillais et des anges de la tl-ralit, c'est vrai qu'elle s'annonce trs grande... Ca me fait envie tu peux pas savoir...
> 
> Je n'ai *que* (ou *dj* peut-tre, selon ton point de vue) 33 ans, et autant je ne suis pas anti-technologie, autant je trouve la "nouvelle gnration" bien dbile et consumriste, et une bonne partie des choses vendues comme indispensable  ma survie dans ce monde, compltement inutile.
> 
> J'ai un Smartphone, car certaines des choses qu'il propose me servent de temps en temps, maintenant non, je n'ai ni le besoin, ni l'envie d'tre constamment (accroch  / dpendant de) mon Smartphone.
> 
> 
> Mais aprs oui, les gots les couleurs...


Ha merde, j'ai un an de plus que toi  ::aie:: 
Le truc c'est que je ne parle pas forcement pour moi. La gnration la plus voue  pirat, c'est celle que tu dis ne pas aimer et qui est ne avec a ( mme si j'avais mes disquettes pirates sur amstrad, c'tait quand mme une autre affaire ! ). C'est donc principalement d'eux dont il faut parler je trouve et pas des gens qui tienne  lire leur cd sur leur PS2  ::aie:: 
Car eux, le fichier qu'il provienne d'une plate-forme lgal ou pas, a ne leur change rien, contrairement  toi qui tient  ton support.

----------


## Zirak

> Car eux, le fichier qu'il provienne d'une plate-forme lgal ou pas, a ne leur change rien, contrairement  toi qui tient  ton support.


Mais je ne tiens pas que au support, je tiens surtout au fait de pouvoir couter de la musique comme j'ai envie, pas comme on me l'impose.

Un cd je peux le ripper et foutre le mp3 dans ma chaine, dans mon baladeur mp3, dans mon smartphone, sur mon pc, etc etc 

Idem avec un mp3 tlcharger illgalement.

Par contre, dans les offres lgales, soit je ne trouve pas tout, soit c'est au mme prix que la version physique, soit il y a des DRM  la con, soit je suis oblig de l'couter avec tel support ou  tel endroit de ma maison, (ou de forcment crer un compte en ligne et me loguer dessus pour jouer dans le cas des jeux-vidos par exemple) etc etc

Le piratage offre aussi cette "libert" que l'on a pas forcment avec les offres lgales.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir , 

Amateur et joueur de jeux sur CD pour PC je viens de lire plusieurs tribunes sur Windows 10 qui m'ont mis trs en colres.

Sur Windows 10 il est apparemment plus possible de mettre des jeux comme les clbres Sims , Simcity , Roller Coaster , GTA , Counter Strike ... ? 

Il s'agit quand mme de jeux que j'ai achet et pay . Le jour ou je n'ai plus windows 8 je suis condamn  jeter mes jeux  la poubelle ? 

En cause les DRM qui ne reconnaissent plus les jeux CD. 

Comment contourner ces problmes de manire lgals ? Via steam ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Sur Windows 10 il est apparemment plus possible de mettre des jeux comme les clbres Sims , Simcity , Roller Coaster , GTA , Counter Strike ... ?


Je joue a Sims City Socit, a Roller Coaster Tycoon et counter stike 1.6 en lan sous Windows10, donc non c'est faux.
Si jamais un drm te fais chier, utilise un crack, je l'ai fais pour le jeu Cosak 2 Battle for Europe.

Apres il faut pas cracher sur Microsoft, C'est trs difficile d'assurer une rtro compatibilit, pour des programme vieux de plus de 10ans (parfois cod avec les pieds en plus), d'ailleurs seul Windows le fait, Linux n'assure pas une aussi bonne rtrocompatibilit, Mac ils ont chang d'architecture, les consoles elles ben elles n'en assure mme pas.

Si tu ne veut pas utiliser un crack, 2 solution, passer sous Linux et installer wine, il arrive relativement bien a faire tourner les vieux programmes.
Sinon utilise une VM de Windows XP si ton pc est assez puissant.

----------


## Zirak

> Apres il faut pas cracher sur Microsoft, C'est trs difficile d'assurer une rtro compatibilit, pour des programme vieux de plus de 10ans (parfois cod avec les pieds en plus), d'ailleurs seul Windows le fait


Oui enfin, si le jeu n'est pas compatible, c'est que Windows a chang d'architecture aussi, rien  voir avec le code du jeu en lui-mme, aprs je suis d'accord avec toi que c'est bien que Microsoft prenne la peine de faire de la retro compatibilit.





> Linux n'assure pas une aussi bonne rtrocompatibilit, Mac ils ont chang d'architecture, *les consoles elles ben elles n'en assure mme pas*.


EUh a c'est partiellement faux par contre.

N'ayant pas/plus certaines consoles je ne pourrais pas tout tester mais dj de faon sr :

on peut jouer aux jeux Playstation 1 sur Playstation 2.
on peut jouer aux jeux GameCube sur Wii.
on peut jouer aux jeux Wii sur Wii U.
on peut jouer aux jeux Game Boy / Game Boy Color sur Game Boy Advance.

Aprs n'ayant jamais eu de X-box (peu importe la gnration), je ne sais pas comment cela se passe chez Microsoft  ce niveau, mais chez les autres constructeurs il y a (chez Nintendo) et il y a eu (chez Sony) de la retro compatibilit.  :;):

----------


## RyzenOC

> Aprs n'ayant jamais eu de X-box (peu importe la gnration), je ne sais pas comment cela se passe chez Microsoft  ce niveau, mais chez les autres constructeurs il y a (chez Nintendo) et il y a eu (chez Sony) de la retro compatibilit.


Pour la PS2 la rtro compatibilit n'est pas sur tous les model, j'en ai une chez moi la SCPH-18000, elle ne peut faire tourner les jeux ps1
Pour ce qui est de Nintendo oui, par contre.

La rtrocompatibilit sur console est trs limit puisque c'est port uniquement sur l'ancien model. Sur pc si tu as un problme avec Windows10, tu peut toujours "bidouiller" au pire, utiliser une VM, un mulateur...etc. Pour des vieux jeux (pas trop gourmand donc), sa tourne plutt bien avec VMware chez moi.

----------


## Zirak

> La rtrocompatibilit sur console est trs limit puisque c'est port uniquement sur l'ancien model. Sur pc si tu as un problme avec Windows10, tu peut toujours "bidouiller" au pire, utiliser une VM, un mulateur...etc. Pour des vieux jeux (pas trop gourmand donc), sa tourne plutt bien avec VMware chez moi.


Sur console il faut aussi dire que tu es limit par le type de support, avec le passage de la cartouche au cd, tu te fermes forcement une grosse partie de la retro compatibilit. Bien que pour l'poque cartouche, il y a la Retro 5, qui te permet de jouer aux jeux game boy advance (je ne sais plus pour les jeux game boy / game boy color), master system, megadrive, nes, supernes, qu'ils soient EU, JAP ou US, avec les manettes d'origine.

Aprs tu parles de bidouille style VM ou mulateur, mais c'est pareil avec la plupart des vieilles consoles, si tu veux jouer  tes jeux PS1, tu peux trs bien le faire sur ton pc, avec un mulateur et ta manette PS1 (ou mme une manette X-box d'ailleurs).

Si tu passes par un logiciel tiers, ce n'est plus de la retro compatibilit, enfin pour moi, la retro compatibilit c'est "natif" non ?

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Aprs n'ayant jamais eu de X-box (peu importe la gnration), je ne sais pas comment cela se passe chez Microsoft  ce niveau, mais chez les autres constructeurs il y a (chez Nintendo) et il y a eu (chez Sony) de la retro compatibilit.


C'est simple : la dernire XBox One est parfaitement incompatible avec les jeux de la Xbox 360 malgr la trs longue dure de vie de cette console.

----------


## tanaka59

Quid des applications sur CD ?

Anciens logiciels bureautiques , ancien antivirus , programme pour les professionnels ? 

Oui il existe encore des professionnels avec des donnes reu par cd (maj de serveur , maj de logiciels pro ). Pour les services comptables, financiers , bureaux d'architectes , conceptions des jeux vidos , ingnieurie 3D ... 

Je vois mal un service comptable/financier ne pas pouvoir mettre  jour ces logiciels  cause des ces DRM intempestif pour ces logiciels pros.

----------


## Midona

La plupart des dveloppeurs sont des hackers et des pirates c'est bien connu, a doit faire des annes que vous avez pas achet un dvd sauf pour offrir  mm.

----------


## RyzenOC

Avant je piratais beaucoup, car y'avais aucune offre lgale qui rpondait a mes attentes.

Pour les jeux vidos aujourd'hui je n'achte plus que des jeux sur GOG. C'est comme sur les sites pirates (on tlcharge le jeu sans DRM et sans autres saloperies), avec en plus souvent des ajouts/bonus etc, et pas cher (5 le jeux souvent).
Je jeu ensuite je peut l'installer sur une infinit de machine, le passer a des amis etc.

Je me suis aussi acheter Wither 3 aussi, c'est gniale de voir des jeux rcent sortire sans DRM et de voir des diteurs de jeux qui respecte encore ces clients (CD Projeckt), certains devrait prendre exemple (EA, Ubisoft...), 

Je me rappelle il y'a 10ans j'achetais plein de jeux Ubisoft (Rayman, Pacifi Fighters, Silent Hunter, Assasin's creed 1 et 2...), depuis qu'ils sont cre Uplay j'en achte plus. En faite j'achetais plein de jeux avant 2008, (j'ai environs une 100aine de cd dans mes tagres) de 2008 a 2014 je piratais tous le temps, depuis que j'ai dcouvert GOG, je ne pirate plus de jeux vidos.

Le jour ou j'aurais un service quivalent pour les films, j'arrte de pirater. Pour moi le problme c'est clairement les DRM.

Una autre problme qui m'a dgouter d'acheter c'est les DLC a rallonge payant, EA est trs fort d'ailleurs, mais encore une fois, heureusement que des entreprises comme CD Projekt respectes ces clients et nous proposes ces DLC gratuitement.
Je veut bien payer des extensions qui ajoute du vrai contenus, mais pas des DLC.

J'avais acheter StarWars BattleFront 2 il y'a 10ans, cette anne il vont sortir un 3eme, dommage qu'ils y'a Origin d'imposer, sinon je l'aurais acheter, mais bon EA pour moi c'est le pire diteur de jeux vidos. C'est des vampires assoiffer de fric, je pirates mme plus leurs jeux tellement cette boite me fais vomir.

----------


## Zirak

> mais bon EA pour moi c'est le pire diteur de jeux vidos. C'est des vampires assoiffer de fric, je pirates mme plus leurs jeux tellement cette boite me fais vomir.


Tu ne connais pas Cyanide et le jeu Blood Bowl toi  ::D:

----------


## RyzenOC

J'ai acheter le jeu Pro Cycling Manager 2007 chez eux, j'ai pas de DRM dessus.

Ont il chang leurs politiques depuis ?

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai acheter le jeu Pro Cycling Manager 2007 chez eux, j'ai pas de DRM dessus.
> 
> Ont il chang leurs politiques depuis ?


Je disais pas a pour les DRM mais pour l'aspect pompe  fric ^^


En gros, ils ont sorti un premier jeu Blood Bowl (mlange de warhammer et de football amricain ,adaptation du jeu de plateau), au prix d'un jeu normal (donc genre 40), puis ont ressorti le mme jeu au mme prix en dition lgendaire (avec des quipes en plus), puis ont ressorti une 3me fois le jeu (dition Chaos)  40 avec encore des quipes en plus.

Donc pour avoir le jeu complet, soit tu avais attendu X annes, soit tu avais achet 3 fois le jeu (pour avoir les 20+ quipes).

Et la, ils sortent Blood Bowl 2 => 50 avec seulement 8 quipes + 1 quipe en plus au choix entre 2 si tu prcommandes, et donc pour avoir les autres quipes, a sera soit mass DLC soit encore X rdition du jeu...

----------


## ManusDei

> J'avais acheter StarWars BattleFront 2 il y'a 10ans, cette anne il vont sortir un 3eme, dommage qu'ils y'a Origin d'imposer, sinon je l'aurais acheter, mais bon EA pour moi c'est le pire diteur de jeux vidos. C'est des vampires assoiffer de fric, je pirates mme plus leurs jeux tellement cette boite me fais vomir.


Ils sont en train de changer de politique. Ils ont repouss pas mal de jeux ces derniers temps, parfois de plus de 6 mois pour pouvoir sortir un jeu peaufin et pas une bouse injouable. Ubisoft par contre prend ce chemin depuis.

----------


## RyzenOC

Le pire c'est que dans la majorit des cas, un crack corrige les bugs du jeux (vous savez la perte des sauvegardes, les chec de connections avec le serveur, drm incompatible avec windows10,...etc)

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*HADOPI : le Snat suggre la suppression de cet organisme*
*En estimant quil  na pas apport la preuve de son efficacit* 

La lutte contre la piraterie des uvres culturelles demeure un casse-tte pour les autorits franaises qui nont pas encore trouv la bonne formule pour dissuader les fraudeurs et combattre efficacement le phnomne.  la qute de solutions efficaces, le Snat a mis des propositions en aot dernier pour rformer la HADOPI (Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet). 

Les propositions du Snat prvoyaient une simplification des sanctions, avec linstauration dune amende pour sanctionner les fraudeurs ayant tlcharg illgalement sur Internet. Une autre mesure galement propose tait la cration dune liste noire de sites web qui encouragent la fraude par la diffusion illgale de films, sries, ebooks, et autres uvres.

Dans un nouveau rapport, le Snat suggre finalement la suppression de la HADOPI, en estimant que  _cette autorit na pas apport la preuve de son efficacit en tant que gendarme de lInternet_ , et que _ les moyens de lutte contre le piratage  travers le mcanisme de la rponse gradue sont inoprants_ .

Le rapport portait sur les autorits administratives indpendantes de manire gnrale, en mettant en avant la ncessit de rduire le nombre de ces autorits afin de leur doter dun statut et mieux les contrler.

Si la suppression de cette autorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur Internet est suggre en premier lieu, le snateur RDSE du Cantal, Jacques Mzard nexclut pas cependant une transformation de la HADOPI.  _En cas de rorientation de cet organisme, pour en faire un outil parmi dautres de la lutte contre la contrefaon culturelle et de la protection du droit des auteurs sur Internet, il pourrait subsister sous forme de commission spcialise, voire dtablissement public_ , a-t-il expliqu.

Sources : Rapport du Snat

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des suggestions du Snat ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Que pensez-vous des suggestions du Snat ?


Enfin un peu de bon sens dans l'hmicycle...

S'ils avaient mis en place une licence globale comme cela avait t voqu il y a dj plus d'une demi-dcennie, le paysage culturel serai  mon avis bien diffrent.

Le vrai problme reste les lobbies qui immobilisent le systme pour conserver leur pognon en faisant dpenser inutilement le notre par le gouvernement...

----------


## gretro

Vivant au Canada, je ne suis pas impact par l'HADOPI. Cependant, j'ai gard un oeil sur ce dossier.

Je pense que la direction que la France avait prise tait la mauvaise pour plusieurs raisons. Je ne crois pas que les lus comprennent rellement comment tout cela fonctionne. Leurs lois restent donc inefficaces contre ceux qui svissent rgulirement. Je trouve qu'il est toujours plus intressant d'intresser les gens  contribuer, plutt que de leur tapper sur les doigts. Depuis l'arriv de services de tldiffusion  prix modique (comme Netflix entre autres), j'ai ralis que je piratais nettement moins souvent. Mme phnomne du ct des jeux vido depuis l'arrive de Steam et de ses spciaux incroyables.

Je pense que d'offrir de bonnes alternatives lgales devrait tre privilgi, plutt que la rpression.

----------


## Mingolito

Hadopi encore des centaines de millions partis en fum pour rien si a n'est aggraver la dette.

Plutt que de jeter l'argent des contribuables par les fentres pour inventer de nouveaux organismes de bureaux pour lever des fonctionnaires qui vont vivre la belle vie  moins de 15 h de travail par semaine sur notre dos, les dputs feraient mieux de supprimer leurs lois dbiles qui cr le problme, comme le dlais de carence sur la distribution des nouveaux films via VOD ou Bluray, ce qui oblige les gens qui ne peuvent pas aller au cinma  tlcharger illgalement.

De quel droit cette bande de vieux fachos dbile, voleurs, menteurs et profiteur se permet de dcider  notre place si on veux consommer du film chez soi via Bluray ou VOD ou au cinma ? Tous le monde  pas envie de faire 1 h de route et de dpenser de l'essence (donc c'est pas colo en plus) ou pire se faire tuer sur la route pour aller dans une salle qui pue ou un gosse va taper pendant 2 heures sur ton sige. Ho les vieux cons de l'assemble vous avez entendu parler des "home cinma" ?

Bref la source du problme c'est pas les sois disant "pirates" c'est la classe politique la plus dbile du monde. C'est quoi toutes ces lois liberticides  la con qui rgimentent la faon dont les gens veulent consommer ?
Pendant qu'on y es pourquoi pas interdir la vente de pizzas en super march pour obliger les gens  les consommer au restaurant pour faire marcher le commerce ? Encore un petit effort je suis sur que vous allez continuer  nous dgoter d'autre  lois dbiles et facho dans le genre... 
Au lieu de payer les dputs et les snateurs  crer de nouvelles lois dbiles, couteuses et contre productives, on devrait les payer pour les supprimer.

----------


## RyzenOC

Il faut proposer aux consommateurs des offres plus adapt que celle qui existe actuellement. Et le piratage diminueras tous seul.

Je suis convaincue que si l'on cre des plateformes proposant des contenus culturel  prix raisonnable et sans DRM, le piratage devrait drastiquement baisser.

Mes jeux je les achtent sur GOG, et mes films je les piratent, je regarde quasi que des films anciens (10-20ans), si demain on me propose une plateforme qui me vend des films (a prix raisonnable) dmatrialis au format mkv (ou autre format universelle), j'irais. Le mkv  l'intrt d'avoir plusieurs traduction et des sous-titres et c'est open source.

Le prix doit dpendre de la date de sortie du film et de la qualit du contenus que je vais tlcharger. Un film comme Orange Mcanique (un film ancien qui ne rapporte plus aux producteurs) par exemple sa doit se vendre 5 max.
Pourquoi 5, sur GOG c'est le prix de la plupart de leurs produits.


Le gouvernement n'as cas mettre en place une infrastructure (comme un peu l'INA), mais qui vendrait des contenus culturelles (films, musiques...etc). Le budget hadopi et la "Contribution  l'audiovisuel public" servirait  quelque chose d'autre que faire de la rpression et diffuser Plus-belle la vie.
Mme si c'est pas rentable, cette dmarche peut contribuer  l'ducation et  la culture.

----------


## Squisqui

En mme temps, la HADOPI fait doublon avec la loi sur le renseignement, qui est bien plus vaste et bien moins scuris.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> En mme temps, la HADOPI fait doublon avec la loi sur le renseignement, qui est bien plus vaste et bien moins scuris.


Lobsolescence programm aura servi dans se cas.




> Il faut proposer aux consommateurs des offres plus adapt que celle qui existe actuellement. Et le piratage diminueras tous seul.
> 
> Je suis convaincue que si l'on cre des plateformes proposant des contenus culturel  prix raisonnable et sans DRM, le piratage devrait drastiquement baisser.


Ils vont pouvoir se  pencher sur la stratgie de vendre des PC o si le clavier ne fonctionne  plus il faut esprer que les claviers plus rcent ou d'autres marques  soient compatibles... Si quelqu'un a un Apple Power G4 il pourrait me dire si le clavier Microsoft est compatible?  ::ptdr:: 

Plus srieusement, je crois que le cryptage va venir compliqu les choses. Ainsi plusieurs fichiers dans un seul fichier lui mme index sur son contenu.

Je sais pas si tu t'es dj rendu compte qu'en matire de dcodage, les algorithmes sont normalement les mmes ou suffisamment flexible, par contre l'encodage de la mme source avec des outils diffrents et de format de sortie identique donne souvent des rsultats diffrents. Chose vraiment trange pour le mme algorithme standardis...

----------


## Marco46

> Plus srieusement, je crois que le cryptage va venir compliqu les choses. Ainsi plusieurs fichiers dans un seul fichier lui mme index sur son contenu.


Le chiffrement. Le cryptage a n'a existe pas en bon franois.




> Je sais pas si tu t'es dj rendu compte qu'en matire de dcodage, les algorithmes sont normalement les mmes ou suffisamment flexible, par contre l'encodage de la mme source avec des outils diffrents et de format de sortie identique donne souvent des rsultats diffrents. Chose vraiment trange pour le mme algorithme standardis...


Si un logiciel implmentant un algo d'encodage donne un rsultat diffrent lors du dcodage c'est qu'il ne marche pas ! Le principe de l'encodage c'est de changer la forme sans perdre rien du fond, donc tu dois pouvoir restituer strictement la source.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le chiffrement. Le cryptage a n'a existe pas en bon franois.


Mais si, c'est les mecs gs qui sont dans les cryptes !  ::aie::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Le chiffrement. Le cryptage a n'a existe pas en bon franois.


Pourtant si... Puisque le chiffrement n'est pas brouill (Canal+)...




> Si un logiciel implmentant un algo d'encodage donne un rsultat  diffrent lors du dcodage c'est qu'il ne marche pas ! Le principe de  l'encodage c'est de changer la forme sans perdre rien du fond, donc tu  dois pouvoir restituer strictement la source.


Le cas des codecs devrait te mettre en colre (les non lossless), pourtant je t'assure que MP3 Lame et MP3 Fraunhofer ne gnre pas les mmes fichiers en ayant la mme source et les mme paramtre d'encodage, le dcodeur ne s'en souciant pas trop.

Tu peux aussi faire une exprience avec un CD audio, par exemple un CD commercial, tu exprimente CD audio vers l'image ISO puis de se fichier .ISO tu en sors un .wav et un .flac (le plus apprci). Puis du .flac un .wav, le rsultat aura srement de quoi surprendre (j'ai pas essay, pour une fois je suppose)...

Par contre Philips BT848 ne devrait rien te rappeler, tout comme macrovision ou le dsentrelacement par l'affichage et non le dcodage...

----------


## Pomalaix

> Le chiffrement. Le cryptage a n'a existe pas en bon franois.


Il faudrait peut-tre garder en tte qu'une langue, a sert  se faire comprendre. Il se trouve que tout le monde comprend le mot cryptage et l'emploie spontanment, ce qui n'est pas le cas de chiffrement. Le mot chiffrement a perdu, qu'on ne nous emmerde plus strilement avec lui, sous prtexte de bon franois.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il faudrait peut-tre garder en tte qu'une langue, a sert  se faire comprendre. Il se trouve que tout le monde comprend le mot cryptage et l'emploie spontanment, ce qui n'est pas le cas de chiffrement. Le mot chiffrement a perdu, qu'on ne nous emmerde plus strilement avec lui, sous prtexte de bon franois.


+1, le Franais est une langue qui volue.

En bien ou en mal  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

> Je suis convaincue que si l'on cre des plateformes proposant des contenus culturel  prix raisonnable et sans DRM, le piratage devrait drastiquement baisser.


Le problme c'est que celui qui cre cette fameuse plateforme aura d'normes difficults:
Financire: il faut payer l'hbergement et peut-tre plusFinancire: je souponne qu'il faudra payer des droits de partoutIl manquera toujours un film ou une srie, ou un groupe/ album. Tu te reprsentes le nombre de films, de musique, de sries depuis seulement 15 ans.

J'ai le souvenir d'une nouvelle en 2011-2012 que le gouvernement avait estim  6-7 uros le prix de location VOD pour que ce soit rentable  ::mrgreen:: 





> Sources : Rapport du Snat, Next Impact


Il y a une faute  ::mrgreen::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le problme c'est que celui qui cre cette fameuse plateforme aura d'normes difficults:
> Financire: il faut payer l'hbergement et peut-tre plusFinancire: je souponne qu'il faudra payer des droits de partoutIl manquera toujours un film ou une srie, ou un groupe/ album. Tu te reprsentes le nombre de films, de musique, de sries depuis seulement 15 ans.
> 
> J'ai le souvenir d'une nouvelle en 2011-2012 que le gouvernement avait estim  6-7 uros le prix de location VOD pour que ce soit rentable 
> 
> 
> 
> Il y a une faute


Sa existe dj avec les jeux vidos, pourquoi pas pour les films ?
Pour les films, se serait une sorte de netfilx, mais sans DRM et sans streaming.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Il y a une faute


Qui risque d'INpact'er les Next lecteurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a une faute


S'il n'y en avait qu'une...  ::roll:: 
a doit tre  cause des micro-coupures (private joke)





> Qui risque d'INpact'er les Next lecteurs


Pas compris, l : que veux-tu dire ?

----------


## Pomalaix

> S'ils avaient mis en place une licence globale...


Et dans cette logique, pourquoi pas un tarif forfaitaire au supermarch ? Pour 200  par mois, partez avec ce que vous voulez. Comme a vous pourrez faire comme avec la musique : ouvrir un paquet de biscuits, en manger un et jeter le reste ; porter une fringue une demi-heure et passer  une autre, etc.
Etre adulte, c'est notamment prendre conscience que rien n'est illimit, que tout a un prix, et que par consquent il faut faire des choix. Et quand on a dsir quelque chose quelque temps avant de pouvoir se l'offrir, on respecte davantage la chose et on l'apprcie  un tout autre degr.
Licence globale ? L'infantilisation de masse consistant  laisser croire que tout ce qui est dmatrialisable (et tout va l'tre  plus ou moins brve chance) a une valeur proche de zro.

----------


## psykokarl

> Il faudrait peut-tre garder en tte qu'une langue, a sert  se faire comprendre. Il se trouve que tout le monde comprend le mot cryptage et l'emploie spontanment, ce qui n'est pas le cas de chiffrement. Le mot chiffrement a perdu, qu'on ne nous emmerde plus strilement avec lui, sous prtexte de bon franois.


C'est justement parce qu'une langue est faite pour se comprendre qu'il faut tre prcis. Le mot cryptage si il existait reviendrait  un chiffrement sans connaitre la clef, soit dans un cas pratique russir l'imitation d'une signature lectronique.
Ce n'est pas parce que tout le monde ne voit pas la diffrence entre web et internet, ou la diffrence entre dchiffrement et dcryptage que nous autres "professionnels" devons nous complaire dans la mdiocrit. Laissons cela aux journalistes et aux profanes ignorants qui eux ont une excuse...

----------


## Pomalaix

> C'est justement parce qu'une langue est faite pour se comprendre qu'il faut tre prcis. Le mot cryptage si il existait reviendrait  un chiffrement sans connaitre la clef, soit dans un cas pratique russir l'imitation d'une signature lectronique.
> Ce n'est pas parce que tout le monde ne voit pas la diffrence entre web et internet, ou la diffrence entre dchiffrement et dcryptage que nous autres "professionnels" devons nous complaire dans la mdiocrit. Laissons cela aux journalistes et aux profanes ignorants qui eux ont une excuse...


Le mot cryptage existe, ne faites pas semblant de l'ignorer. Le cryptage consiste  transformer, par un procd rversible, un texte en clair en un texte inintelligible. 
Ce mot existe non seulement dans l'usage, mais mme dans le Larousse si jamais cela constitue un argument pour vous : http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...cryptage/20841

Par ailleurs, la distinction conventionnelle, chez les professionnels, entre dcryptage et dchiffrement, est d'un intrt quasi nul quant au rsultat et permet uniquement de caractriser l'effort pour y parvenir. 
Qu'on ait dchiffr (grce  la connaissance initiale de l'algorithme et des paramtres de cryptage) le texte ou qu'on l'ait dcrypt (en dterminant l'algorithme et les paramtres inconnus au dpart), on dispose du texte en clair  la fin.
Mais surtout, cela n'a aucun sens de tenter d'appliquer cette distinction, dj trs artificielle,  la phase de cryptage.

----------


## psykokarl

> Par ailleurs, la distinction conventionnelle, chez les professionnels, entre dcryptage et dchiffrement, est d'un intrt quasi nul quant au rsultat et permet uniquement de caractriser l'effort pour y parvenir. 
> Qu'on ait dchiffr (grce  la connaissance initiale de l'algorithme et des paramtres de cryptage) le texte ou qu'on l'ait dcrypt (en dterminant l'algorithme et les paramtres inconnus au dpart), on dispose du texte en clair  la fin.
> Mais surtout, cela n'a aucun sens de tenter d'appliquer cette distinction, dj trs artificielle,  la phase de cryptage.


Mais niveau procdure, le dcryptage et de dchiffrage c'est le jour et la nuit. C'est quand mme ahurissant que vous en veniez  minimiser la diffrence entre les deux pour avoir raison. Le pro, son cur de mtier c'est le cryptage et/ou le dchiffrage et c'est le clair qui n'a qu'une importance anecdotique. 
C'est comme si vous me disiez que l'on peut cuisiner un plat surgel parce que l'on se retrouve avec la mme chose dans l'assiette, ou que l'on peut conduire une voiture en somnolant sur le sige arrire parce que l'on finit  la mme destination. 
Voyez ? votre manque de prcision vous rend incapable de percuter ce genre de "nuance"...

Quant aux dicos, c'est un instrument de profanes pour les profanes. Remarquez vous allez peut tre me dire que vous avez appris le jargon informatique dans un dictionnaire. Ceci expliquant cela...

----------


## Pomalaix

> Mais niveau procdure, le dcryptage et le dchiffrage c'est le jour et la nuit...


A quel endroit ai-je dit le contraire ? 
Je suis parfaitement d'accord sur le fait que le dictionnaire soit un instrument  l'usage des profanes. 
Tout en mettant gratuitement en cause mon apprhension des nuances, vous mlangez joyeusement les niveaux. Cela n'a aucun sens de vouloir imposer des termes de spcialistes quand le contexte est gnraliste.

Vous partez d'une distinction de spcialiste entre dcryptage et dchiffrement, qui repose sur le procd dont on n'a rien rien  faire alors qu'on s'intresse au rsultat, pour essayer par renversement de postuler l'inexistence du terme cryptage.
Or dans le domaine grand public, et mme dans l'informatique gnraliste, "cryptage" existe indiscutablement, avec le sens que j'ai rappel. 
Le nier, comme vous le faites manifestement, c'est juste de la mauvaise foi.
De mme si un cuisiner disait "La pte  crpes, a n'existe pas. On parle d'appareil". Ben si, a existe, tout le monde en fait.

A la rigueur, que l'on dise "les spcialistes parlent de chiffrement et non de cryptage", pourquoi pas, mais qu'on ne vienne pas me dire "le cryptage, a n'existe pas".

----------


## psykokarl

A la limite que l'on fasse l'erreur, je m'en fou. Il m'arrive de dire cryptage aussi. Le hic est que vous imposez le terme incorrect parce que c'est le terme utilis par le grand publique, comme si s'tait la chose  faire. Franchement, le grand publique ce n'est pas une rfrence. Le jour ou le grand publique parlera de server mysql ou pire de phpmyadmin pour dire SGBDR, ben il ne faudra pas rectifier...

Vox populi...

----------


## Jipt

> Quant aux dicos, c'est *un instrument de profanes pour les profanes*. Remarquez vous allez peut tre me dire que vous avez appris le jargon informatique dans un dictionnaire. Ceci expliquant cela...


Je relve _un instrument de profanes pour les profanes_, et plus particulirement _un instrument de profanes_ : qu'est-ce que a veut dire, a ? Que c'est un instrument rdig par des profanes, ou que c'est un instrument  destination des profanes ? La premire option m'tonnerait fort, et la seconde introduit une sorte de plonasme puisque, du coup, le dbut de phrase devient _Quant au dico, c'est un instrument  destination des profanes pour les profanes_.
Pour un donneur de leons, a la fout mal.

Et il n'y a pas que a qui la fout mal : entre la faute d'accord, le trait d'union absent  _peut-tre_ et les gags points ci-dessous, a fait beaucoup, je trouve...




> A la limite que l'on fasse l'erreur, je m'en fous. Il m'arrive de dire cryptage aussi. Le hic est que vous imposez le terme incorrect parce que c'est le terme utilis par le grand publiquec, comme si sc'tait la chose  faire. Franchement, le grand publiquec ce n'est pas une rfrence. Le jour ou le grand publiquec parlera de server mysql ou pire de phpmyadmin pour dire SGBDR, ben il ne faudra pas rectifier...
> 
> Vox populi...


Faudrait voir  ouvrir plus souvent le dico...  ::ptdr::

----------


## psykokarl

> Je relve _un instrument de profanes pour les profanes_, et plus particulirement _un instrument de profanes_ : qu'est-ce que a veut dire, a ? Que c'est un instrument rdig par des profanes, ou que c'est un instrument  destination des profanes ? La premire option m'tonnerait fort, et la seconde introduit une sorte de plonasme puisque, du coup, le dbut de phrase devient _Quant au dico, c'est un instrument  destination des profanes pour les profanes_.
> Pour un donneur de leons, a la fout mal.
> 
> Et il n'y a pas que a qui la fout mal : entre la faute d'accord, le trait d'union absent  _peut-tre_ et les gags points ci-dessous, a fait beaucoup, je trouve...
> 
> 
> Faudrait voir  ouvrir plus souvent le dico...


J'ouvre suffisamment le dictionnaire pour savoir que celui ci rgle les questions d'orthographe et non de grammaire. Vous auriez du voquer le Bescherelle... 
C'est a linconvnient avec la prcision : il faut se creuser un peu plus la tte pour sortir des vannes.

Toutefois, je prends note de vos remarques et essaierai de faire un petit effort. Notez que ma dmarche consiste  m'lever vers le haut (autre plonasme). Je pourrais aussi vous ignorer par flemme. Le truc est que je ne vais surement pas me cacher derrire le niveau d'orthographe gnral de plus en plus calamiteux pour remettre en question vos propos. Tout au plus dirais je que vous tes un emmerdeur, ce qui est trs diffrent que de faire la promotion de la mdiocrit.

Pour les explications  propos du dico par les profanes pour les profanes, au del de la tournure de style que vous avez  peu prs saisie, je signifiais surtout que l'argument du gnraliste ne saurait l'emporter sur celui du spcialiste si le sujet porte sur sa spcialit. Je vais sur un forum d'informatique pour apprendre la diffrence entre dchiffrer et dcrypter et non pour parler comme dans la rue. C'est une simple question de bon sens.

Alors non ! Je ne me soumettrai pas  la culture Loana, Nabila et autres Vivian sans rsister farouchement avec mes modestes moyens, dusse je me prendre les flatulences de tous les Jipt du web dans la gueule !

----------


## AoCannaille

> Le problme c'est que celui qui cre cette fameuse plateforme aura d'normes difficults:
> Financire: il faut payer l'hbergement et peut-tre plusFinancire: je souponne qu'il faudra payer des droits de partoutIl manquera toujours un film ou une srie, ou un groupe/ album. Tu te reprsentes le nombre de films, de musique, de sries depuis seulement 15 ans.
> 
> J'ai le souvenir d'une nouvelle en 2011-2012 que le gouvernement avait estim  6-7 uros le prix de location VOD pour que ce soit rentable


Comme  propos dans un autre thread, une solution simple et conomique serait de mettre en place un quivalent de popcorn time se reposant donc sur les torrents et une infrastructure dcentralise.
Ceux qui payeraient la licence globale auraient accs  ce contenu pirate "dpnalis", ceux qui ne la payent pas restent hors la loi.
Avec une plateforme comme a, l'Etat serai capable de voir ce qui est consomm exactement et rmunrer les ayants droits en fonction (et pas au pif ou en fonction des ngociation de ta boite de prod comme c'est fait actuellement  la radio par exemple)






> Et dans cette logique, pourquoi pas un tarif forfaitaire au supermarch ? Pour 200  par mois, partez avec ce que vous voulez. Comme a vous pourrez faire comme avec la musique : ouvrir un paquet de biscuits, en manger un et jeter le reste ; porter une fringue une demi-heure et passer  une autre, etc.
> Etre adulte, c'est notamment prendre conscience que rien n'est illimit, que tout a un prix, et que par consquent il faut faire des choix. Et quand on a dsir quelque chose quelque temps avant de pouvoir se l'offrir, on respecte davantage la chose et on l'apprcie  un tout autre degr.
> Licence globale ? L'infantilisation de masse consistant  laisser croire que tout ce qui est dmatrialisable (et tout va l'tre  plus ou moins brve chance) a une valeur proche de zro.


Je vois. 
Et ton forfait tlphonique c'est 1 heure d'appel  et 100 sms ou t'es pass  l'illimit comme tout le monde?
Et ton forfait internet, c'est AOL 50Mo / mois ou t'es pass  l'illimit comme tout le monde?


La diffrence entre le supermarch et la culture, c'est que l'un est reproductible  l'infini sans perte de qualit alors que l'autre non. L'illimit  donc un sens dans un cas et pas dans l'autre.

Et comme n'importe quelle offre "illimit", il y a des moyennes de faites, et il suffit de rendre le cot d'une consommation moyenne rentable pour rendre la plateforme rentable.

On arrive bien  faire des cartes illimits au cinma, non ? C'est du mme acabit que ma proposition.

La culture est le seul bien qui prend de la valeur en tant partag. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on essaye de brider ce partage qui est au final bon pour l'oeuvre! Enfin si, je vois, parce que les ayants-droits (pas l'artiste hein, ya une diffrence de 90% de rcupration de revenus) veulent s'en mettre plein les poches le plus longtemps possible.

----------


## Marco46

> Le mot cryptage existe, ne faites pas semblant de l'ignorer. Le cryptage consiste  transformer, par un procd rversible, un texte en clair en un texte inintelligible. 
> Ce mot existe non seulement dans l'usage, mais mme dans le Larousse si jamais cela constitue un argument pour vous : http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...cryptage/20841


Il semblerait que pour l'ANSSI et l'acadmie franaise le mot cryptage n'existe pas, l'usage existe certes mais il est impropre.




> Par ailleurs, la distinction conventionnelle, chez les professionnels, entre dcryptage et dchiffrement, est d'un intrt quasi nul quant au rsultat et permet uniquement de caractriser l'effort pour y parvenir. 
> Qu'on ait dchiffr (grce  la connaissance initiale de l'algorithme et des paramtres de cryptage) le texte ou qu'on l'ait dcrypt (en dterminant l'algorithme et les paramtres inconnus au dpart), on dispose du texte en clair  la fin.
> Mais surtout, cela n'a aucun sens de tenter d'appliquer cette distinction, dj trs artificielle,  la phase de cryptage.


Non mais je rve ! En utilisant le mot de cryptage, on cre de la confusion car on perd de l'information comme les autres l'ont expliqu. Le moyen permettant de rendre le texte en clair est dterminant pour la comprhension.

On est pas sur PCInpact ou Numerama ici, on est sur un forum de professionnels. Merci donc d'utiliser *les bons termes* et non un langage approximatif.

----------


## Pomalaix

> ...On est pas sur PCInpact ou Numerama ici, on est sur un forum de professionnels. Merci donc d'utiliser *les bons termes* et non un langage approximatif.


On est sur un forum de professionnels, dans une discussion tiquete "actualits/politique". Autrement dit, on est chez le premier venu, dans une discussion gnraliste, o d'ailleurs le cryptage a t voqu de manire incidente et n'est pas du tout le coeur du dbat. 
Chacun a trs bien compris, sans aucune ambiguit, ce qu'on voulait dire par cryptage dans cette discussion, et de ce fait les remarques du style "le cryptage n'existe pas en bon franois" sont non avenues, et relvent davantage de la pdanterie que de la prcision.
La prcision, comme tout le reste, doit tre contextuelle, sans quoi elle cesse d'tre une qualit et devient une sale manie.

----------


## ManusDei

D'accord avec Marco46. Ca reste dvp, entre professionnels on peut au moins se permettre d'utiliser des termes corrects.

----------


## Vitofe

D'accord avec Pomalaix



> le cryptage [...]  n'est pas du tout le coeur du dbat.


On peut arrter le hors-sujet?  ::aie:: 




> Comme propos dans un autre thread, ...


En fait il s'agit du mme thread mais quelques posts avant  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> On est sur un forum de professionnels, dans une discussion tiquete "actualits/politique". Autrement dit, on est chez le premier venu, dans une discussion gnraliste, o d'ailleurs le cryptage a t voqu de manire incidente et n'est pas du tout le coeur du dbat. 
> Chacun a trs bien compris, *sans aucune ambiguit*, ce qu'on voulait dire par cryptage dans cette discussion, et de ce fait les remarques du style "le cryptage n'existe pas en bon franois" sont non avenues, et relvent davantage de la pdanterie que de la prcision.


Dsigner OpenOffice comme un pare-feu a va aussi ? On peut se laisser aller  ce genre d'imprcisions ? O est la limite ?





> La prcision, comme tout le reste, doit tre contextuelle, sans quoi elle cesse d'tre une qualit et devient une sale manie.


Non a c'est de la connerie parce que tu veux pas avoir tord. On a un dbat, on emploie les bons mots (et qui existent de prfrence) en bon franais, point barre sinon c'est le bordel et on comprend rien et aprs on prend des traitements de texte pour des firewalls et on gaspille l'argent du contribuable.

----------


## Pomalaix

> ...
> Et ton forfait tlphonique c'est 1 heure d'appel  et 100 sms ou t'es pass  l'illimit comme tout le monde?
> Et ton forfait internet, c'est AOL 50Mo / mois ou t'es pass  l'illimit comme tout le monde?
> 
> La diffrence entre le supermarch et la culture, c'est que l'un est reproductible  l'infini sans perte de qualit alors que l'autre non. L'illimit  donc un sens dans un cas et pas dans l'autre...


Mon forfait tlphonique ? Pas concern, je n'ai pas de tlphone portable  :;):  !
Le forfait internet illimit n'est pas comparable  une "licence globale". D'un ct, on a un service d'un acteur unique (le FAI), de l'autre on voudrait un tarif global donnant droit  une consommation illimite sur la production d'une multitude d'acteurs (tous les artistes pour prendre un terme trs gnral).

Autant je soutiens les luttes pour un juste prix et je suis scandalis par les DRM, autant je trouve illgitime cette exigence d'avoir accs  tout pour un tarif forfaitaire.
Au nom de quoi devrait-on avoir accs  tout, tout de suite, pour quasiment pas un rond ??
En quoi est-il lgitime de pouvoir regarder 4 films par jour ou d'couter 150 chansons ?

La diffrence concrte entre le supermarch et la "culture", elle est nulle : ceux qui piratent  tout va ou prnent la licence globale se comportent juste en consommateurs enfants gts,  qui tout est d tout de suite, sans limite, et quasi gratuitement.

Srieusement, j'ai rigol quand quelqu'un disait en substance "j'achterais bien le DVD du film X (X tant une variable, on est sur Developpez, quoi !) mais il faut attendre 6 mois aprs la sortie du film, donc je le pirate". Et alors ??? Il est moins bon 6 mois aprs, ce film ?

----------


## Marco46

> Mon forfait tlphonique ? Pas concern, je n'ai pas de tlphone portable  !
> Le forfait internet illimit n'est pas comparable  une "licence globale". D'un ct, on a un service d'un acteur unique (le FAI), de l'autre on voudrait un tarif global donnant droit  une consommation illimite sur la production d'une multitude d'acteurs (tous les artistes pour prendre un terme trs gnral).


Parce que dans l'tat actuel le droit d'auteur ne protge que l'industriel et il le met en position de force par rapport  l'auteur. Lorsqu'un film sort en dvd il est dj rembours ou c'est dj un chec. Tous les gens qui ont particip  la cration du film sont dj pays et ne toucheront pas un kopek supplmentaire.

Il nous reste seulement le moine copiste qui va chercher  tirer un maximum de lait de la vache.

Or le droit d'auteur n'a pas t cr dans le but d'enrichir une poigne de capitalistes. En gros le but n'est pas de transformer la culture en marchandise mais de permettre aux auteurs d'tre protgs des industriels (et non du public) et d'tre pays.

Donc de ce point de vue (qui est le seul valable, celui des industriels ne compte pas ils sont les parasites du systme actuel), la proposition d'une licence globale est parfaitement lgitime. Ca ne change rien au fait que tu paieras ta place de cin ou de concert le mme prix, les artistes seront pays pareil, etc ....

Les deux seuls effets :
- accs plus facile  la culture
- contraction du monde de l'industrie et donc rapport de force en faveur des auteurs par rapport aux industriels

Bien sr pour comprendre cela il faut sortir de la logique marchande impose par les industriels.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que dans l'tat actuel le droit d'auteur ne protge que l'industriel et il le met en position de force par rapport  l'auteur. Lorsqu'un film sort en dvd il est dj rembours ou c'est dj un chec. Tous les gens qui ont particip  la cration du film sont dj pays et ne toucheront pas un kopek supplmentaire.
> 
> Il nous reste seulement le moine copiste qui va chercher  tirer un maximum de lait de la vache.
> 
> Or le droit d'auteur n'a pas t cr dans le but d'enrichir une poigne de capitalistes. En gros le but n'est pas de transformer la culture en marchandise mais de permettre aux auteurs d'tre protgs des industriels (et non du public) et d'tre pays.
> 
> Donc de ce point de vue (qui est le seul valable, celui des industriels ne compte pas ils sont les parasites du systme actuel), la proposition d'une licence globale est parfaitement lgitime. Ca ne change rien au fait que tu paieras ta place de cin ou de concert le mme prix, les artistes seront pays pareil, etc ....
> 
> Les deux seuls effets :
> ...


Je vois que Marco n'a toujours pas bien compris comment fonctionnait le monde de la culture ...  ::roll:: 
Pomalaix, abandonne. Il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir, et Marco & consort, refusent tout simplement d'admettre que sans ces fameux industriels, qui certes gagnent des sous, et beaucoup, il n'y aurait plus de films, de musiques, de livres, ... on retournerait  l'ge de pierre de la culture, quand des troubadours mendiaient de ville en ville, ou que les Molire, La Fontaine, ... devaient se trouver un gnreux bienfaiteur pour survivre, et surtout ne pas lui dplaire.

Seulement, ces gens n'admettent pas que tout ce paie. D'ailleurs, si tu leur demandes, tu t'apercevras qu'ils sont bnvoles, et ne touchent aucune rmunration... C'est bien a, Marco ?  :;):

----------


## Pomalaix

> Parce que dans l'tat actuel le droit d'auteur ne protge que l'industriel et il le met en position de force par rapport  l'auteur.
> [...]
> Bien sr pour comprendre cela il faut sortir de la logique marchande impose par les industriels.


Ah, content de voir de vrais arguments  ::D: 
Je n'y connais rien en droit d'auteur, mais il me semble qu'il protge tout simplement le dtenteur desdits droits. Si l'artiste les a cds..

La problmatique, ultra gnrale finalement, c'est celle du petit artisan (artiste, consultant indpendant, etc) confront aux intermdiaires mastodontes matrisant les circuits de distribution, la communication, la visibilit, ce que ledit artisan est incapable de faire  son chelle.

Si on se proccupe des artistes, je ne vois pas que la licence globale soit une solution, mais plutt les plateformes de mise en ligne en direct de leur production, qu'ils vendent au prix qu'ils ont dcid. Tout comme les plateformes d'auto dition par opposition aux diteurs traditionnels, avec les difficults pour sortir de son nant et merger.

----------


## Marco46

> Je vois que Marco n'a toujours pas bien compris comment fonctionnait le monde de la culture ... 
> Pomalaix, abandonne. Il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir, et Marco & consort, refusent tout simplement d'admettre que sans ces fameux industriels, qui certes gagnent des sous, et beaucoup, il n'y aurait plus de films, de musiques, de livres, ... on retournerait  l'ge de pierre de la culture, quand des troubadours mendiaient de ville en ville, ou que les Molire, La Fontaine, ... devaient se trouver un gnreux bienfaiteur pour survivre, et surtout ne pas lui dplaire.
> 
> Seulement, ces gens n'admettent pas que tout ce paie. D'ailleurs, si tu leur demandes, tu t'apercevras qu'ils sont bnvoles, et ne touchent aucune rmunration... C'est bien a, Marco ?


Ah les trolls habituels ... Le droit d'auteur a t cr pour protger les auteurs des industriels, pas les industriels du public. Je te la refait. Le droit d'auteur a t cr parce que  l'ore du XIXme sicle les industriels pillaient les ressources des auteurs (des inventeurs en l'occurrence, a a t tendu ensuite). C'est justement pour permettre aux auteurs de vivre de leur cration qu'il a t cr. Ensuite a a t dtourn  coup de lobbying pour permettre aux industriels de tenir les auteurs en laisse et faire un max de pognon.

La licence globale n'entrainerait pas la disparition des mtiers lis  la production des oeuvres. Ca changerait juste le rapport de force au bnfice des auteurs. De mme que dire qu'avec la licence globale on reviendrait  la prhistoire de la culture c'est de la pure foutaise. Ca ne change presque rien au droit du point de vue des auteurs. La vente de copies *n'est pas* le revenu principal des auteurs. Et mme mieux, comme le rapport de force changerait en faveur des auteurs, on peut tout  fait imaginer qu'il y aurait moins de copies vendues mais que les auteurs en tireraient un meilleur bnfice.

Donc au final, tre pour la licence globale c'est tre pour une meilleure rmunration des auteurs, et tre contre c'est tre contre les auteurs et la cration.

----------


## Marco46

> Ah, content de voir de vrais arguments 
> Je n'y connais rien en droit d'auteur, mais il me semble qu'il protge tout simplement le dtenteur desdits droits. Si l'artiste les a cds..
> 
> La problmatique, ultra gnrale finalement, c'est celle du petit artisan (artiste, consultant indpendant, etc) confront aux intermdiaires mastodontes matrisant les circuits de distribution, la communication, la visibilit, ce que ledit artisan est incapable de faire  son chelle.
> 
> Si on se proccupe des artistes, je ne vois pas que la licence globale soit une solution, mais plutt les plateformes de mise en ligne en direct de leur production, qu'ils vendent au prix qu'ils ont dcid. Tout comme les plateformes d'auto dition par opposition aux diteurs traditionnels, avec les difficults pour sortir de son nant et merger.


Si tu fais perdre aux industriels leur pouvoir financier et que tu ouvres de nouveaux vecteurs de diffusion, mcaniquement tu amliores la position des auteurs dans la ngociation sur les droits.

Donc c'est bnfique aux auteurs et  leurs revenus.

----------


## AoCannaille

> devaient se trouver un gnreux bienfaiteur  Editeur pour survivre, et surtout ne pas lui dplaire.


Tu trouve que a a chang? 
La diffrence est de taille : les mcnes taient philanthropes  alors que les producteurs sont avides. Mais les conditions restent les mme.

Et que pense tu du financement participatif qui permet de faire des sries finies ? par exemple https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Game_High_School ? Une petite exclu d'une semaine pour ceux qui ont particip et la gratuit de youtube pour les autres




> Si on se proccupe des artistes, je ne vois pas que la licence globale soit une solution, mais plutt les plateformes de mise en ligne en direct de leur production, qu'ils vendent au prix qu'ils ont dcid. Tout comme les plateformes d'auto dition par opposition aux diteurs traditionnels, avec les difficults pour sortir de son nant et merger.


Parfaitement. Et le P2P est gnial pour a. Imagine un traqueur de traqueur de torrent (pour reprendre les terme de vitofe  :;):  ) sur lequel l'artiste indpendant s'inscrit (appelons le Bill). Bill met en ligne sur son PC son contenu, le traqueur de traqueur de torrent sait combien l'ont tlcharg et reverse une partie de leur licence globale  Bill. Plus son contenu  de succs plus il est distribu, tout a sans intermdiaires.

Pour gonfler un peu le succs, une petite campagne facebook, une chaine youtube un peu populaire pour des preview et voil.




> La diffrence concrte entre le supermarch et la "culture", elle est nulle : ceux qui piratent  tout va ou prnent la licence globale se comportent juste en consommateurs enfants gts,  qui tout est d tout de suite, sans limite, et quasi gratuitement. 
> 
> Srieusement, j'ai rigol quand quelqu'un disait en substance "j'achterais bien le DVD du film X (X tant une variable, on est sur Developpez, quoi !) mais il faut attendre 6 mois aprs la sortie du film, donc je le pirate". Et alors ??? Il est moins bon 6 mois aprs, ce film ?


Et pourquoi on doit attendre? Quel est lintrt ? quelle est la contrainte technique? Si le DVD sortait juste aprs la sortie en salle et faisait des ventes en plus, a ne serait pas mieux pour tout le monde? Artiste, producteur et consommateur?

----------


## Kropernic

> Et pourquoi on doit attendre? Quel est lintrt ? quelle est la contrainte technique? Si le DVD sortait juste aprs la sortie en salle et faisait des ventes en plus, a ne serait pas mieux pour tout le monde? Artiste, producteur et consommateur?


Tout  fait !  J'ai la chance d'avoir chez moi un projecteur HD, la pice de projection qui va avec (avec un bon 5 m de recul) et un home cinema  base de sonos.  Pourquoi serais-je oblig d'aller dans une salle de cinma pour visionner un film au lieu de pouvoir en acqurir directement une copie blueray(dvd  dfaut) ou d'en profiter via une plateforme comme Netflix ?  En plus, dans ma rgion, le cinma, c'est en VF.  Si je veux voir de la VO, je dois aller jusqu' la capitale.  Donc non seulement a coute plus cher en carburant mais en plus, la place de cinma coute prs du double (a aussi faudra m'expliquer pourquoi) !

En plus la salle de cinma, un espace clos o chacun vient partager ses miasmes avec le reste de la populace, on fait mieux niveau sanitaire... (tiens, faut que je regarde si netflix propose le film Alerte pour ce soir ^^).

Bref, c'tait mon p'tit coup de gueule sur ce dlai impos arbitrairement sur la sortie des oeuvres cinmatographiques/tlvisuelles en support physique.

----------


## psykokarl

> Je vois que Marco n'a toujours pas bien compris comment fonctionnait le monde de la culture ... 
> Pomalaix, abandonne. Il n'y a pas plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir, et Marco & consort, refusent tout simplement d'admettre que sans ces fameux industriels, qui certes gagnent des sous, et beaucoup, il n'y aurait plus de films, de musiques, de livres, ... on retournerait  l'ge de pierre de la culture, quand des troubadours mendiaient de ville en ville, ou que les Molire, La Fontaine, ... devaient se trouver un gnreux bienfaiteur pour survivre, et surtout ne pas lui dplaire


Qu'il s'agisse d'un mcne, d'un industriel ou directement du consommateur par le crowdfunding, l'artiste restera tributaire d'un bienfaiteur parce ce qu'il produit n'est pas ncessaire  la socit mais superflu. La logique pourrait mme s'tendre  tout type de profession : on bosse pour celui qui paie. La question en filigrane derrire la loi Hadopi est de savoir qui on doit engraisser. Le choix de prendre parti pour les industriels n'est pas anodin.
Les "industriels" en question ne crent pas la culture mais la capitalisent. Parce qu'ils possdent l'infrastructure, ils font payer une dme  tous les *rels* producteurs de culture qui souhaitent passer par eux pour toucher leur publique. Ils imposent videment leurs conditions au passage... 
Enfin les industriels philanthrope a n'existe pas. Il ne faut pas avoir de scrupule  trouver d'autres canaux de promotion. J'ai entendu/vu des artistes de rue bien meilleurs que ceux qui passent  la tl ou que l'on trouve chez un disquaire; question de gout, mais pas que. Russir dans l'industrie passe beaucoup par le relationnel et la logique de rentabilit prime parfois au dtriment de la qualit de luvre (comprendre originalit, personnalit). Quid de la SACEM, des retours d'appareil politique, des arrangements entre amis (pour ne pas dire coucheries), le tout financer partiellement par nos impts (s'il vous plait). Nous dirons que l'ide de sauver l'industrie du spectacle me laisse tide. D'autant que je ne doute pas un instant qu'ils russiront  d'adapter au changement bien mieux que les opposants d'Hadopi...

----------


## Pomalaix

> Et pourquoi on doit attendre? Quel est lintrt ? quelle est la contrainte technique? Si le DVD sortait juste aprs la sortie en salle et faisait des ventes en plus, a ne serait pas mieux pour tout le monde? Artiste, producteur et consommateur?


Je ne vois aucun inconvnient  la sortie simultane du film en salles et du DVD. 
Je veux juste dire que ceux qui prennent prtexte du retard de la sortie du DVD pour justifier leur piratage, ajoutent la malhonntet intellectuelle  la malhonntet de leur piratage. La prtendue culture ne se prime pas en 6 mois ; dans le cas contraire, c'tait purement et simplement de la consommation.

----------


## imikado

Je trouve que l'offre lgale a quand mme volu dans le bon sens ces derniers annes:
Pour les sries, on a netflix/canalplay qui permettent de voir en illimit des sries plutot rcentes sur tous nos priphriques pc, tablettes,smartphones..
Pour la musique idem avec spotify, deezer and co

Le seul point noir reste les films  cause de cette critiquable chronologie des mdias  ::(: 

Donc quand jentends parler du piratage li  l'absence de cette "licence globale" , je me demande si les personnes qui pensent cela ont un compte sur l'un de ces services, car mis  part les films, on a une offre lgale cohrente  :;): 

Perso, j'adore Netflix en ce moment je dcouvre "Master of None" aprs avoir t sduit par "Orange is the new black", daredevil
J'apprcie galement de pouvoir me faire les black Miror et dans un autre registre l'intgrale de Suits, How i met ou du bon brooklin nine nine, big bang theory..

----------


## ManusDei

Oui, mais a a mis le temps. Par exemple, pour les (2?) premires saisons de GoT, il n'y avait tout simplement aucune offre lgale accessible en France pour voir les pisodes en VO. Et pourtant c'est pas si vieux.

Et maintenant, une grosse partie de la population a pris l'habitude de tlcharger (parce que plus simple), donc il va falloir du temps pour refaire le chemin dans l'autre sens.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je ne vois aucun inconvnient  la sortie simultane du film en salles et du DVD. 
> Je veux juste dire que ceux qui prennent prtexte du retard de la sortie du DVD pour justifier leur piratage, ajoutent la malhonntet intellectuelle  la malhonntet de leur piratage. La prtendue culture ne se prime pas en 6 mois ; dans le cas contraire, c'tait purement et simplement de la consommation.


a dpend des films, mais certains ne sont intressant qu'a l'a sortie et c'est effectivement en gnral un cinma de consommation, et mme si ce n'est pas de la Culture (avec un grand C) c'est tout de mme de la culture populaire qui permet de s'intgrer en socit (en discuter  table ou au caf...)
Je veux bien admettre une part de malhonntet de leur part, mais elle n'est pas forcment intellectuelle : On peut le dire et le penser!

----------


## imikado

> Oui, mais a a mis le temps. Par exemple, pour les (2?) premires saisons de GoT, il n'y avait tout simplement aucune offre lgale accessible en France pour voir les pisodes en VO. Et pourtant c'est pas si vieux..


Je n'aime pas cette mentalit: je veux, c'est pas dispo, je pirate  ::(: 

Aujourd'hui, on ne peux plus patienter ? y a pas assez de srie disponibles lgalement ??
On est face  une boulimie culturelle...  ::(: 

PS: pour GOT, j'ai dcouvert sur C+

Regardez par exemple la liste des sries sur canalplay:
http://www.canalplay.com/series/toutes-les-series

malheureusement netflix ne permet pas de lister  ::(: 
on peut juste voir en fond de la page d'accueil une liste dynamique
https://www.netflix.com/fr/

Honnetement, je ne vois pas pourquoi pirater avec ces deux offres, je propose comme c'est mon cas de switcher entre les deux offres, ou prendre  deux chaqun un abonnement l'un  netflix l'autre canalplay: ils verifient pas les IPS, juste le nombre de connexion simultane  ::):  (jusqu'a 5 de mmoire)

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je trouve que l'offre lgale a quand mme volu dans le bon sens ces derniers annes:
> Pour les sries, on a netflix/canalplay qui permettent de voir en illimit des sries plutot rcentes sur tous nos priphriques pc, tablettes,smartphones..
> Pour la musique idem avec spotify, deezer and co
> 
> Le seul point noir reste les films  cause de cette critiquable chronologie des mdias 
> 
> Donc quand jentends parler du piratage li  l'absence de cette "licence globale" , je me demande si les personnes qui pensent cela ont un compte sur l'un de ces services, car _mis  part les films_, on a une offre lgale cohrente


"mis  part les films". Oui, toutaf c'est une part ngligeable.
Et mme pour les sries, avec leurs conneries d'exclusivits il faut 12 abonnements pour avoir un catalogue complet.

Reste la musique. Les exclus sont plus rare, c'est vrai, certains artistes/albums sont introuvable sur une offre et pas sur l'autre.

Et encore, tout ac'est plutt du streaming. Alors oui, c'est utilisable "offline"...  condition de te taper l'application plus ou moins bien foutu du fournisseur, on est loin de la libert encore. On peut amliorer tout a

Et tout a n'est toujours pas global : Il te faut un (ou plusieurs !) abonnement par type de mdia, quelle perte d'argent et dnergie pour des uvres dj produite!

----------


## imikado

Actuellement je n'ai QUE netflix, et je n'ai pas encore fini de voir tout le contenu qu'ils rajoutent dj des nouvelles saisons, donc l'histoire de 12 abonnements pour couvrir "toutes" les exclusivits...

Un abonnement unique pour tout, ce serait la fin de la concurrence  ::(: 
Qui prendrait l'argent, qui serait assez gros pour inclure l'ensemble de ces contenus dans son catalogue ? Apple, netflix, Google ?

Actuellement on ne veut pas tout non plus si ? comment faisait nos parents avant ? ils se plaignaient pas de ne pas pouvoir acheter tous les CDs, DVDs, aller voir tous les films au cinma...
Ils n'en tait pas moins heureux

Aujourd'hui, on peut voir en illimit des films (carte UGC/Gaumont), voir des films,sris,docs (netflix,canalplay...) outer de la musique en illimit gratuitement ou en payant (deezer,spotify..)
Le prix de l'accs au numrique  drastiquement diminu: des tablettes  partir de 50 euros, idem pour des smartphones  partir de 150, des pc portables  partir de 220 euros..
Sans parler de l'acces internet ADSL qui n'a cess de diminu comme l'acces mobile voix ET data (merci entre autre free) (abonnement illimitt pour 20 euros...)

Les choses ont bien volu mais on se plaint encore ?? toujours plus toujours moins cher ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Je n'aime pas cette mentalit: je veux, c'est pas dispo, je pirate


J'ai commenc avec les animes,  l'poque o c'tait dispo en France quelques annes aprs SI les droits taient achets par un distributeur franais. Donc  l'poque, c'tait tlcharger et voir de suite ou attendre pour peut-tre l'avoir un jour en France, potentiellement dans une VF pourrie uniquement.




> PS: pour GOT, j'ai dcouvert sur C+


Je connaissais les livres, lus  leur sortie ds la fin des annes 90. Une fois la saison en cours de diffusion, tout content aprs avoir pirat le 1er pisode (pour vrifier que la qualit tait l) je vais sur le site d'HBO pour m'abonner/payer histoire de voir la srie de manire lgale. Impossible, fallait un abonnement internet chez un FAI amricain. L'autre option tant d'attendre en effet que a passe en France pour l'avoir en VF, alors que je voulais la VO.

Maintenant que a fait 15 ans que tout le monde a pris l'habitude de tlcharger, ben les habitudes ont la vie dure.
Et c'est pas faute d'avoir prvenu les distributeurs.

Donc oui tlcharger c'est mal et maintenant on a plein d'offres lgales, mais pour le dire franchement les industriels ont cherch la merde et maintenant ils l'ont trouve.

----------


## imikado

> quelle perte d'argent et dnergie pour des uvres dj produite!


Vous tes srieux ?

Une fois produit, une cration artistique ne faut plus rien ??
Donc Microsoft devrait donner Windows, Office, Idem pour les diteurs de jeux vidos, une fois sorti en magasin ils devraient les offrir gratuitement ?

Vous savez que le nerd de la guerre dans la cration artistique reste l'argent: l'argent que les producteurs prvoit de gagner, ils investissent en esprant gagner plus  :;): 
Si le piratage continue, on verra les mauvais effets comme on le voit sur le web avec addblock ;(

Faut pas se voiler la face: si tout le monde pirate, il n'y aura clairement plus de production, si les crations culturelles/artistiques continuent c'est parce que certains continuent de payer pour ces contenus..

----------


## ManusDei

> Faut pas se voiler la face: si tout le monde pirate, il n'y aura clairement plus de production, si les crations culturelles/artistiques continuent c'est parce que certains continuent de payer pour ces contenus..


Oui, mais si les distributeurs continuent  inciter au tlchargement je vois pas trop ce que tu veux qu'on fasse.

PS : au fait, l'industrie du cinma et des sries fait de plus en plus d'argent, malgr le tlchargement massif.

----------


## imikado

> J'ai commenc avec les animes,  l'poque o c'tait dispo en France quelques annes aprs SI les droits taient achets par un distributeur franais. Donc  l'poque, c'tait tlcharger et voir de suite ou attendre pour peut-tre l'avoir un jour en France, potentiellement dans une VF pourrie uniquement.


Pour les anims je veux bien comprendre, seul game one et J One permettre actuellement de dcouvrir des ppites non dispo encore en france

La  la rigueur je peux saisir l'interet du piratage, mais pour GOT on sait que a allait arriver, donc c'est juste une question de patience.




> Donc oui tlcharger c'est mal et maintenant on a plein d'offres lgales, mais pour le dire franchement les industriels ont cherch la merde et maintenant ils l'ont trouve.


Vous vous rendez compte que par cette phrase vous mettez dans un groupe commun
les majors amricains qui sont souvent en concurrence
des majors franais 
des boites indpendantes
des socits prives galement productrice (c+,netflix)
et pour la musique
des artistes (chanteur, compositeurs...)

Bref vous mettez dans un groupe commun des gens qui ne se parlent mme pas entre eux  ::(: 
Le musicien, artiste acteur, il a pas son mot  dire sur la question, mais si le film indpendant auquel il voulait participer, ou la srie un peu risqu, qu'il va voir chouer faute de moyen ce sera  cause de a...
Les producteurs aujourd'hui privilgie la cration de contenu rapide/pas cher et grand public pour avoir la chance de cibler un public qui paiera, ou dont une bonne partie paiera plutot que tlchargera..
On en arrive la  ::(:

----------


## AoCannaille

> Actuellement je n'ai QUE netflix, et je n'ai pas encore fini de voir tout le contenu qu'ils rajoutent dj des nouvelles saisons, donc l'histoire de 12 abonnements pour couvrir "toutes" les exclusivits...


Il suffit d'tre fan de deux sries diffrentes pour devoir payer deux abonnements diffrents. Je me tape pas un catalogue parce qu'il est disponible, je regarde ce qui me plait ou peut me plaire.



> Vous tes srieux ?
> 
> Une fois produit, une cration artistique ne faut plus rien ??


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit ni ce que que je voulais dire.
Avoir deux plateforme de mise  disposition d'une musique par exemple, c'est payer deux fois une architecture pour la mme oeuvre. (un pdg, des secretaires, des serveurs....). Je ne parle pas videment du droit d'auteur, qui lui devrait tre le mme sur une plateforme que sur l'autre (ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas).




> Un abonnement unique pour tout, ce serait la fin de la concurrence 
> Qui prendrait l'argent, qui serait assez gros pour inclure l'ensemble de ces contenus dans son catalogue ? Apple, netflix, Google ?


Si tu relis la proposition de vitofe : L'Etat prendrait l'argent, le monde entier hebergerait le catalogue.
En rsum : Avec ta licence globale l'Etat fournit un accs  un traqueur de torrent au contenu exhaustif (puisque ce serai dj ventuellement un agrgateur de catalogues de traqueurs de torrent), avec ce traqueur on sait ce qui a t consomm et  l'Etat redistribue aux ayants  droit.

le cots structurels reviendrait  un gros site web quoi. allez,  500k / an on peut faire un truc sympa (soit 16 fois moins qu'Hadopi, mais avec une vrai valeur ajoute et auto-financ par la licence globale).

C'est un peu ce qui se passe avec les droits de diffusion  la radio. On applique juste  un nouveau mdia.

----------


## Kropernic

> Actuellement je n'ai QUE netflix, et je n'ai pas encore fini de voir tout le contenu qu'ils rajoutent dj des nouvelles saisons, donc l'histoire de 12 abonnements pour couvrir "toutes" les exclusivits...


Ca dpend du rythme auquel tu regardes aussi.  Par exemple, j'suis en train de me refaire la srie The Big Bang Theory sur Netflix.  Bin avec une heure de temps de midi, a fait dj 3 pisode.  Plus encore un ou deux le soir chez moi pour m'endormir, a va trs vite  regarder (avec ma compagne, on a par exemple regarder les 5 saisons de Breaking Bad en 2 semaines...)




> Un abonnement unique pour tout, ce serait la fin de la concurrence 
> Qui prendrait l'argent, qui serait assez gros pour inclure l'ensemble de ces contenus dans son catalogue ? Apple, netflix, Google ?


Une plateforme pour les visionner tous et... (je ne trouve rien pour complter la phrase  ::cry:: )
Bref, je ne pense pas que ce soit un souci.  Prenons une plateforme comme Netflix pour l'exemple. Pourquoi les producteurs de sries ne pourraient pas avoir un compte qui leur serviraient  publier du contenu.  La plateforme reverse ensuite vers le publieur (publicateur?) une "redevance" pour chaque visionnage.  En cas de srie produites par la plateforme elle-mme (comme Netflix le fait dj), pas de redevance, c'est tout dans la poche.  Ca ne m'a pas l'air trop compliqu  mettre en place.  Aprs, aux plateformes de mettre en place la concurrence en proposant une meilleure "redevance" que la/les plateforme(s) concurrante(s).




> Actuellement on ne veut pas tout non plus si ? comment faisait nos parents avant ? ils se plaignaient pas de ne pas pouvoir acheter tous les CDs, DVDs, aller voir tous les films au cinma...
> Ils n'en tait pas moins heureux
> 
> Aujourd'hui, on peut voir en illimit des films (carte UGC/Gaumont), voir des films,sris,docs (netflix,canalplay...) outer de la musique en illimit gratuitement ou en payant (deezer,spotify..)
> Le prix de l'accs au numrique  drastiquement diminu: des tablettes  partir de 50 euros, idem pour des smartphones  partir de 150, des pc portables  partir de 220 euros..
> Sans parler de l'acces internet ADSL qui n'a cess de diminu comme l'acces mobile voix ET data (merci entre autre free) (abonnement illimitt pour 20 euros...)
> 
> Les choses ont bien volu mais on se plaint encore ?? toujours plus toujours moins cher ?


La socit (et particulirement les grands groupes industriels qui produisent toujours plus) ont voulu qu'on consomme toujours plus et nous y ont habitu.  Qu'ils ne viennent pas se plaindre aprs aussi...

Sinon, pour parler d'un cas concret, j'ai mon abonnement Netflix.  Ce midi, j'ai voulu voir si le film Alerte (Outbreak en VO) tait disponible.  Rsultat, si je tappe "alterte" dans le champ de recherche, il me retrouve bien le titre en VO (c'est donc qu'ils connaissent le film en question) mais ne proposent aucun titre.

Ils ont une DB "texte" avec tous les films et leur quivalent VO/VF ou bien ils disposent du film mais n'est pas disponible pour moi ?  Si c'est la 2e proposition, je trouve cela tout simplement scandaleux !

----------


## ManusDei

> La  la rigueur je peux saisir l'interet du piratage, mais pour GOT on sait que a allait arriver, donc c'est juste une question de patience.


Pas tout  fait. On savait que a allait arriver oui, mais pas quand, ni mme si la qualit du doublage serait au rendez-vous. Sachant qu'en plus je voulais les voir en VO, c'tait pas gagn.




> Vous vous rendez compte que par cette phrase vous mettez dans un groupe commun
> les majors amricains qui sont souvent en concurrence
> des majors franais 
> des boites indpendantes
> des socits prives galement productrice (c+,netflix)
> et pour la musique
> des artistes (chanteur, compositeurs...)


Oui, le client que je suis est exaspr de voir qu'il a fallut plus de 10 ans pour qu'une offre lgale  peu prs correcte soit disponible. Donc au bout de 10 ans, j'ai plus envie de trouver des excuses.

----------


## imikado

Donc si je comprends bien avec ce mcanisme, on nationnaliserai la VOD  ::(: 

Et donc au chomage netflix, spotify, deezer, google red, canalplay... pour que tout le monde paie combien ? 30-40 euros par mois pour avoir acces  tout ?

Et plus de concurrence pour proposer des offres plus prs du public, tout le monde paierait 45 euros et voila...

----------


## Marco46

> Vous tes srieux ?
> 
> Une fois produit, une cration artistique ne faut plus rien ??
> Donc Microsoft devrait donner Windows, Office, Idem pour les diteurs de jeux vidos, une fois sorti en magasin ils devraient les offrir gratuitement ?
> 
> Vous savez que le nerd de la guerre dans la cration artistique reste l'argent: l'argent que les producteurs prvoit de gagner, ils investissent en esprant gagner plus 
> *Si le piratage continue, on verra les mauvais effets comme on le voit sur le web avec addblock* ;(
> 
> Faut pas se voiler la face: si tout le monde pirate, il n'y aura clairement plus de production, si les crations culturelles/artistiques continuent c'est parce que certains continuent de payer pour ces contenus..


C'est ce genre d'argumentaire qui n'est pas srieux. Les gens piratent allgrement depuis une grosse dizaine d'annes. On dirait que le ciel va tomber sur la tte des artistes et des producteurs si les gens se mettent  pirater mais ho !!!! Les mecs vous vivez sur Mars avec Matt Damon ou bien ? a fait 10 ans que les gens piratent comme des porcs. Et les revenus de l'industrie ? En hausse  ::aie:: 

Faut arrter avec l'argument : "le piratage tue la culture". C'est faux, archi-faux. Est ce que les cinmas ferment ? Les concerts sont annuls par manque de public ? Non au contraire ils sont en croissance alors mme que l'conomie tire la gueule.

Tu vas me dire "mais les ventes de CD/DVD sont en baisse !". Bah oui, quand on vend un produit obsolte, en retard et gangrn par la pub et les DRM, en gros quand on vend *de la merde* alors qu'il existe les moyens techniques de faire mieux pour pas un rond on s'expose  un retour de bton.

L'analogie avec le monde du logiciel est hors de propos. Il ne s'agit pas d'un produit culturel mais commercial. Le droit n'est d'ailleurs pas le mme  ce sujet.

----------


## Marco46

> Donc si je comprends bien avec ce mcanisme, on nationnaliserai la VOD 
> 
> Et donc au chomage netflix, spotify, deezer, google red, canalplay... pour que tout le monde paie combien ? 30-40 euros par mois pour avoir acces  tout ?
> 
> Et plus de concurrence pour proposer des offres plus prs du public, tout le monde paierait 45 euros et voila...


Et imikado dcouvrit la DSP.

----------


## imikado

Je me demande par contre c'est quoi la suite, on va vouloir appliquer cette licence globale a tout ?
Pourquoi je ne paierais pas un abonnement global me permettant de manger ou je veux ? de me garer ou je veux, d'acheter mon pain ou je veux en ne payant qu'une fois  droit "illimit"  l'tat ?

Pourquoi, lorsque l'on parle de culture, on doit forcment la consommer en illimit, mais le reste non ?
Car mme si on parle de dmatrialis, tout ceci coute de l'argent en infrastructure (net, web, api, serveurs, serveurs de backups, alimentation electrique et sa redondance...) rien n'est gratuit et illimite

----------


## seedbarrett

Au del de l'obsolescence du CD/DVD, il ne faut pas oublier que ces chiffres ne tiennent pas compte du dmatrialis ou autre format un peu exotique. Alors oui, on achte moins de CD d'un cot, mais de l'autre les lecteurs deviennent une denre si rare que mme Apple les vire de ses ordinateurs. La culture va bien, et les disques a se vend toujours. A vrai dire, je vois mme de lus en plus de monde acheter des disques a la fin des concerts. Ces disques qui sont pas compt non plus, videmment. 
Quand je vois le grand public (exemple de mon pre au pif) qui comprend pas pourquoi son disque de mccartney passe dans la voiture mais pas dans la cuisine, et que tu lui explique que c'est a cause des DRM que le lecteur le lis pas, et bien tu comprend que les gens n'achte plus de disques : on ne peut plus les lire ! (Finalement j'ai fais une copie du disque pour que a passe. On se retrouve dans le cas dbile de la copie pour avoir accs a luvre)

----------


## Vitofe

> Donc si je comprends bien avec ce mcanisme, on nationnaliserai la VOD 
> 
> Et donc au chomage netflix, spotify, deezer, google red, canalplay... pour que tout le monde paie combien ? 30-40 euros par mois pour avoir acces  tout ?
> 
> Et plus de concurrence pour proposer des offres plus prs du public, tout le monde paierait 45 euros et voila...


Tout  fait. Et ce ne serait pas un problme. Un bien culturel ne devrait appartenir qu'a son auteur et ses spectateur. Se faire du pognon de manire indcente sur sa distribution  ne devrait pas tre tolrable. et pourtant c'est ce qu'il font! que ce soit avec la VOD (hors offres illimits) et les supports physiques.

Si l'offre contient tout pour tout le monde  un prix imbatable car pas d'intermediaire et pas de structures complexes, pourquoi avoir besoin d'autres acteurs?





> Je me demande par contre c'est quoi la suite, on va vouloir appliquer cette licence globale a tout ?
> Pourquoi je ne paierais pas un abonnement global me permettant de manger ou je veux ?


dj possible dans beaucoup de restaurant des offres illimits. bon "par repas", mais bon, si on considre que tu ne fait que des resto avec des offres illimits, tu peux estimer ton "forfait nourriture illimit"  la somme de tous tes menus du mois.
[/QUOTE] de me garer ou je veux[/QUOTE]Les forfait Vinci aussi a existe.



> , d'acheter mon pain ou je veux en ne payant qu'une fois  droit "illimit"  l'tat ?


C'est un bien limit non reproductible, on ne peut pas le comparer  la culture dmatrialise. Mais bon, pourquoi pas, oui!



> Pourquoi, lorsque l'on parle de culture, on doit forcment la consommer en illimit, mais le reste non ?
> Car mme si on parle de dmatrialis, tout ceci coute de l'argent en infrastructure (net, web, api, serveurs, serveurs de backups, alimentation electrique et sa redondance...) rien n'est gratuit et illimite


Dans ma proposition l'infrastructure ne couterait casi rien et serai auto-financ par le cot de la licence globale.

----------


## Traroth2

> Le chiffrement. Le cryptage a n'a existe pas en bon franois.


https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/cryptage
http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...cryptage#20720
http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/defin...p?mot=cryptage

----------


## Marco46

> Je me demande par contre c'est quoi la suite, on va vouloir appliquer cette licence globale a tout ?
> Pourquoi je ne paierais pas un abonnement global me permettant de manger ou je veux ? de me garer ou je veux, d'acheter mon pain ou je veux en ne payant qu'une fois  droit "illimit"  l'tat ?


Arrte de faire des comparaisons avec les objets physiques tu es hors sujet.




> Pourquoi, lorsque l'on parle de culture, on doit forcment la consommer en illimit, mais le reste non ?
> Car mme si on parle de dmatrialis, tout ceci coute de l'argent en infrastructure (net, web, api, serveurs, serveurs de backups, alimentation electrique et sa redondance...) rien n'est gratuit et illimite


Personne n'a demand une licence globale gratuite que je sache. 

La copie de donnes est gratuite et illimite, c'est bien la source du problme pos aux industriels. Ca leur pique leur business.

----------


## Marco46

> https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/cryptage
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires...cryptage#20720
> http://www.le-dictionnaire.com/defin...p?mot=cryptage


Piti pas toi. J'ai montr que le mot n'est reconnu ni par l'ANSSI ni par l'Acadmie Franaise, il te faut quoi de plus ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> Piti pas toi. J'ai montr que le mot n'est reconnu ni par l'ANSSI ni par l'Acadmie Franaise, il te faut quoi de plus ?



Et alors ?
L'acadmie Franaise  reconnu ces mots, vas tu les utiliser pour autant ?


Je vois pas trop l'intrt de cette polmique, tant que l'on comprend l'autre je vois pas ou est le problme.
On me dit "j'aurais pas venu" ou "j'ai tomb", je vais pas tuer le mec pour autant.

Une langue sa volue, pour que l'acadmie accepte un terme/modifier sa dfinition, il est prfrable qu'il soit d'abord massivement utilis.

----------


## imikado

> C'est ce genre d'argumentaire qui n'est pas srieux. Les gens piratent allgrement depuis une grosse dizaine d'annes. On dirait que le ciel va tomber sur la tte des artistes et des producteurs si les gens se mettent  pirater mais ho !!!! Les mecs vous vivez sur Mars avec Matt Damon ou bien ? a fait 10 ans que les gens piratent comme des porcs. Et les revenus de l'industrie ? En hausse .


Vous mettez tout dans le mme panier, je sais pas si vous regarder des reportages, docu, interview de ralisateurs qui ne font pas des blockboster  hollywood, mais je vous le dit: ils sont impacts depuis des annes par le piratage  ::(: 
Parce que pour faire un n me Avenger/Spiderman fast and furious... y a pas de soucis pour trouver des finances, mais par contre pour faire du film un peu plus "risqu" en terme de cible, l ils sentent vraiment le cot frileux du public qui aura tendance  tlcharger plutot que payer sa place de cin
Donc oui: le piratage n'a jamais embet, et continuera  ne pas gener les gros, mais les petis/moyens, eux se trouvent rapidement impacts  ::(: 




> Faut arrter avec l'argument : "le piratage tue la culture". C'est faux, archi-faux. Est ce que les cinmas ferment ? Les concerts sont annuls par manque de public ? Non au contraire ils sont en croissance alors mme que l'conomie tire la gueule..


Idem, vous vous renseignez un peu sur le sujet ? oui les grands se portent bien, ce sont les plus petits qui trinquent:



> Aujourdhui, nous pouvons tous affirmer que la piraterie a pour ainsi dire excut le march vido et empche galement le march de la VOD de dmarrer, poursuit-il. La piraterie touche tous les genres, de Supercondriaque  Aimer, boire et chanter.


http://www.allocine.fr/article/fiche...=18635966.html

ou aussi: Jean Labadie



> Pour le Pacte, comme pour tous les distributeurs indpendants, cette situation nous conduit  tre plus prudents. Je pense, compte tenu du succs paradoxal du film, quil y aura un Raid 3 mais je ne suis pas sr de prendre le risque de le sortir en salles. Je prendrai les droits dexploitation en VOD.


ou Grgory Gajos



> On se sent impuissant. On perd 20, 30, parfois 40% de notre part de march, a nous empche de vivre et le phnomne stend pour les films en salles. En tant quindpendant, on joue sur un march microscopique qui ne tient plus


http://next.liberation.fr/cinema/201...chants_1077177

Mais vous avez raison aucun impact...

----------


## imikado

> Les forfait Vinci aussi a existe..


Prendre un abonnement chez Vinci n'est pas une offre globale  :;): 
Ils n'ont clairement pas le monopole des parkings en france  :;): 

C'est comme UGC et Gaumont qui proposent tous deux une carte illimite dans leur enseigne.

Aujourd'hui dans le secteur du mdia illimite  la demande, chaque entreprise investi, ngocie pour offrir un catalogue allchant et rentable pour leur industrie  :;): 
C'est comme les supermarchs: ils ont des produits d'appels, et des produits vache  lait, c'est ainsi que netflix et canalplay par exemple peuvent proposer un si beau catalogue de srie pour si peu cher: combien coute l'integrale de How i met ? bien plus que 9 euros, et pourant ils peuvent proposer ceci + daredevi, orange is the new black, dexter.. tout a pour SEULEMENT 9 euros...
Oui vous voudriez plus pour moins cher, mais  un moment il faut etre raliste et penser  la rmunration des artistes et producteurs qui font vivre cette industrie  :;):

----------


## imikado

Une interview interessante pour ceux qui continuent de penser que le piratage c'est pas si grave:

Ici un extrait de  Bich-Qun Tran ditrice indpendante reprsentant Blaq Out



> *Et mme si lon ne tlcharge que des blockbusters, cela a des rpercussions
> chez les indpendants.* Les majors vont en effet ncessairement riposter dune faon ou
> dune autre, par exemple en baissant drastiquement les prix des DVD, dnaturant la
> valeur du march. Et ceci est un vritable dsastre pour les indpendants. Pour le public,
> il y aura un problme dvaluation du prix du DVD : on ne va pas comprendre pourquoi
> certains cotent 4  alors que dautres sont  30. videmment les cots de production des
> blockbusters fabriqus en plusieurs milliers dexemplaires seront moins levs que pour 
> les indpendants qui nen tirent que mille  la fois. Jai entendu dire que ctait une bonne
> chose pour les films dauteur dtre pirats parce que cela va contribuer au buzz. Mais ce
> nest pas lui qui va permettre de payer tous les frais de production du DVD


ou



> On parle peut-
> tre de marketing  travers un buzz qui fait connatre un auteur, mais comment voulezvous
> quen amont la cration soit finance si le film se fait connatre sans aucune
> rmunration ? En France, il y a des droits dauteur, et pour chaque achat une partie de
> largent revient au vendeur, au distributeur, aux ayants droit, etc. *Donc ce nest pas
> seulement la grosse major qui sen met plein les poches.*


http://www.cinemashorscircuits.com/d...tage=doc52.pdf

----------


## raphchar

Imaginons, que d'un coup plus personne ne pirate.
Qu'est-ce que cela changerai : les frais d'ditions pour les indpendants diminueraient-ils ? Les chanes de tlvisions les paieraient-elles plus ? Les gens iraient-ils voir plus de films d'auteur ? 
Selon moi la rponse est non. 
Parce que de un, les films d'auteurs ne plaisent pas forcment  beaucoup, alors pourquoi payer une place de cinma et prendre le risque d'tre du? (surtout que c'est assez cher une place de cinma). Et de deux, les prix ne vont pas en diminuant, dont produire un film et l'diter sera toujours un problme pour les indpendants (surtout que s'il n'y a plus de piratage, c'est une raison pour lever ces prix).

Donc selon moi le problme des indpendants face aux gros n'a pas grand lien avec le piratage. Aprs une tude serai bien pour confirmer ou contredire mes propos.

----------


## foetus

> Imaginons, que d'un coup plus personne ne pirate.
> Qu'est-ce que cela changerai : les frais d'ditions pour les indpendants diminueraient-ils ? Les chanes de tlvisions les paieraient-elles plus ? Les gens iraient-ils voir plus de films d'auteur ?


Qu'est-ce que tu en sais?  ::mrgreen:: 

Si les indpendants taient presque rentables, ils pourraient ventuellement sassocier pour partager les frais, monter des rseaux...
L ils pensent dj  ne pas perdre trop de plumes sur leur cur de mtier.
Alors dpenser plus pour faire de la promotion, se faire connaitre, sponsoriser certaines choses  ::mrgreen:: 


Cela me rappelle [peut-tre  tord] que les gros ont eux une marge plus rduite sur les pertes des flops. D'o leur manque de risque.

----------


## ManusDei

> Une interview interessante pour ceux qui continuent de penser que le piratage c'est pas si grave:


Vois le bon ct des choses, certains diteurs commencent  comprendre qu'ils ont largement contribu  crer la situation d'aujourd'hui, et reviennent petit  petit  des pratiques intelligentes.

----------


## Martin Lestas

Franchement : sa serait pas trop tt ! Tellement facile de passer  travers, et surtout que la plus part ce ceux qui, tlcharge tout les jours et  fond se protge un minimum. Attendons la suite.. Pour un internet Libre !

----------


## Zirak

@Imikado :

Le problme c'est que ton raisonnement (et celui de la personne dont tu cites l'interview) sont biaiss, car vous partez du principe que les pirates n'achtent jamais rien et que le piratage ne rapporte que dalle, ce qui est totalement faux, ils existent plusieurs profils de pirates.

Alors oui, il y a des personnes qui ne font que tlcharger, et qui tlchargent tout ce qui sort (sans en regarder la moiti), et tu pourrais mettre le DVD  50 centimes, celles-l continueraient de pirater, ce sont des cas perdus.

Maintenant, il y a aussi des gens, qui n'ont pas forcment beaucoup de moyens, mais qui aiment bien avoir une vraie ludothque, filmothque ou de vrais CD, et qui tlchargent pour voir si cela leur plait, et si c'est le cas, qui achtent aprs.

Dans ce cas la, il n'y a que ceux qui ne produisent pas de la merde, qui reoivent effectivement de l'argent (donc c'est aussi vrai pour les indpendants), alors que sans piratages, de peur de faire une mauvaise affaire, ces gens n'auraient peut-tre rien achets du tout.

Oui les indpendants paient les pots casss  cause des Majors, mais  force de servir de la merde aux gens toutes la journe, bah ils en ont un peu marre de foutre leur argent en l'air dans un DVD, au cin ou dans un cd, car une fois pass les extraits de la bande annonce ou du "tube" qui passe  la radio, tout le reste est  jeter. On ne peut pas produire de la merde, et aprs s'tonner que les gens ne veuillent pas y mettre de l'argent... 

Tout cela n'est que la rsultante de ce mode de vie ou l'on te pousse  toujours consommer plus (alors que tu gagnes de moins en moins d'argent), alors oui dans l'absolue, tu peux attendre 1 an que le film passe du cin au DVD, puis si tu n'as toujours pas assez d'argent, attendre 6 mois ou 1 an de plus que le prix baisse. Et pendant tout ce temps, tu ne participes  aucune conversation avec toutes les personnes qui ont soit eu les moyens, soit qui l'ont tlcharg, et tu t'es fait spoiler 99% du film entre-temps, pas de chance, c'tait ce super film indpendant que tu tenais absolument  voir depuis 2 ans, mais tu as entendu Michel dire qui tait le tueur pendant la pause  la machine  caf 6 mois avant...


Et je ne parle mme pas des gens qui ne piratent pratiquement jamais mais qui vont le faire 2/3 fois dans l'anne pour voir un truc sur un coup de tte.

----------


## GPPro

> Vous mettez tout dans le mme panier, je sais pas si vous regarder des reportages, docu, interview de ralisateurs qui ne font pas des blockboster  hollywood, mais je vous le dit: ils sont impacts depuis des annes par le piratage 
> Parce que pour faire un n me Avenger/Spiderman fast and furious... y a pas de soucis pour trouver des finances, mais par contre pour faire du film un peu plus "risqu" en terme de cible, l ils sentent vraiment le cot frileux du public qui aura tendance  tlcharger plutot que payer sa place de cin
> Donc oui: le piratage n'a jamais embet, et continuera  ne pas gener les gros, mais les petis/moyens, eux se trouvent rapidement impacts 
> 
> 
> Idem, vous vous renseignez un peu sur le sujet ? oui les grands se portent bien, ce sont les plus petits qui trinquent:
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/article/fiche...=18635966.html
> 
> ...


Je reprends ce post parce qu'il rpond parfaitement  l'hypocrisie de ceux qui piratent. "Les grandes majors se portent bien donc la culture va bien donc fermez vos gueules pirater  ce n'est pas grave". Cet argument est aussi hypocrite que ceux utiliss par les majors. Evidemment que les majors s'en sortent (les gens iront toujours voir le dernier nanars  base de super hros en moule-burnes au cin, offriront le CD/DVD/blueray correspondant), ce  sont les autres qui crvent.

----------


## Kropernic

[troll]
En mme temps, est-ce vraiment possible de pirater le cinma d'auteur ?  Pour pirater, faut d'abord quelqu'un pour mettre le film en ligne.  Donc faut qu'il soit aller voir le film  ::aie:: 
[/troll]

----------


## Pomalaix

> Tout cela n'est que la rsultante de ce mode de vie ou l'on te pousse  toujours consommer plus (alors que tu gagnes de moins en moins d'argent), alors oui dans l'absolue, tu peux attendre 1 an que le film passe du cin au DVD, puis si tu n'as toujours pas assez d'argent, attendre 6 mois ou 1 an de plus que le prix baisse. Et pendant tout ce temps, tu ne participes  aucune conversation avec toutes les personnes qui ont soit eu les moyens, soit qui l'ont tlcharg, et tu t'es fait spoiler 99% du film entre-temps, pas de chance, c'tait ce super film indpendant que tu tenais absolument  voir depuis 2 ans, mais tu as entendu Michel dire qui tait le tueur pendant la pause  la machine  caf 6 mois avant...


Moi j'en ai marre d'tre dsocialis et de ne pas pouvoir participer aux conversations de ceux qui parlent du Petrus 1954 qu'ils ont dgust hier soir, je vais m'en "tlcharger" discrtos une bouteille dans la poche intrieure de ma veste...

----------


## Zirak

> Je reprends ce post parce qu'il rpond parfaitement  l'hypocrisie de ceux qui piratent. "Les grandes majors se portent bien donc la culture va bien donc fermez vos gueules pirater  ce n'est pas grave". Cet argument est aussi hypocrite que ceux utiliss par les majors. Evidemment que les majors s'en sortent (les gens iront toujours voir le dernier nanars  base de super hros en moule-burnes au cin, offriront le CD/DVD/blueray correspondant), ce  sont les autres qui crvent.


Et le problme ne vient surtout pas des investisseurs qui ne jurent que par les gros nanards plutt que par les indpendants ? 

Et le problme ne vient pas non plus du fait que dans 95% des cas, les films indpendants n'intressent pas le commun des mortels ? (Bah oui,  force de se faire laver le cerveau toute la journe, et ben les gens, les trucs intelligents, a les fait chier  ::aie:: ).

Etc. etc.

Mme avant le piratage, en tant qu'indpendant, ce n'tait pas la panace pour trouver des financements, alors oui, le piratage n'aide pas spcialement, mais non, ce n'est pas la cause de tous les maux...


Edit : j'aimerais bien savoir qui a moinss ce message et  cause de quelle partie ?

J'aimerais bien qu'on vienne me dire concrtement que si des gens sont obligs de galrer pour faire un film, cela n'a rien  voir avec les investisseurs et/ou les Majors qui refusent de les aider car ils savent qu'ils ne rentreront pas dans leur frais, et que ce problme n'existait pas du tout avant le piratage ?

D'ailleurs si des gens sont obligs d'tre indpendant, c'est bien parce que ce qu'ils proposent ne rentre pas dans le format prdfini par les Majors, et a, depuis bien avant le piratage, mais a, cela ne vous choque pas plus que a, que cela soit les Majors qui dcident de quelle genre de culture on a le droit de bnficier ?

----------


## Zirak

> Moi j'en ai marre d'tre dsocialis et de ne pas pouvoir participer aux conversations de ceux qui parlent du Petrus 1954 qu'ils ont dgust hier soir, je vais m'en "tlcharger" discrtos une bouteille dans la poche intrieure de ma veste...


Et comme tout pirate, tu assumeras les risques si tu te fais prendre.  :;): 


Sinon encore une fois, je trouve cela niaiseux de comparer un produit phmre (bah oui, ta bouteille une fois bue, elle n'existe plus), demandant des ressources ( chaque fois que tu veux avoir une nouvelle bouteille, il a fallu rutiliser des ressources naturelles),  un fichier numrique ternel et reproductible gratuitement (en dehors du cot d'lectricit, une fois qu'il a t ralis, tu ne le re-tourne pas une autre fois  chaque copie).

----------


## Gooby

Personnellement, je trouve que des choses comme netflix sont encourageantes mais encore insuffisantes. Quid des petites connexions ou des moments o l'on veut regarder quelque chose dans le train, chez un ami, chez sa compagne. C'est quand mme moins pratique et moins disponible que de le tlcharger de chez soit, et de l'avoir  disponibilit sur un disque dur/tlphone. Un support portable et accessible, voil ce que je souhaiterais. 

Je regarde/coute trs peu de choses. Je ne tlcharge quasiment jamais. Mais comme ManusDei, j'ai tlcharg Game of Thrones dans un soucis d'accessibilit, aprs tre passer sur la chane d'HBO et m'tre rendu compte que je ne pourrais pas y avoir accs facilement. Depuis j'ai achet les coffrets DVD que je n'ai mme pas pris la peine de dballer, je voulais juste contribuer d'une faon ou d'une autre  la production de la srie, mais pour moi le tlchargement est surtout une solution de facilit et d'accessibilit. Dans mon cas particulier, ce n'est pas le prix qui me refrne car je regarde trs peu de chose, c'est juste que c'est le format qui correspond le mieux  mon besoin. J'embarque mon disque dur chez mon frre, je le plug sur sa tl, et hop, mme sans connexion je peux regarder mon pisode. Quand il y aura une offre similaire (peut-tre qu'il en existe dj, je ne m'intresse pas vraiment au sujet), je suis persuad que pas mal de gens comme moi seront prt  payer.

Je sais pas comment le package "all-inclusive" de netflix fonctionne, mais perso, je prfre payer uniquement pour ce que je regarde, et pas pour l'intgralit de leur catalogue (est-ce qu'ils reversent aux producteurs en fonctions du nombre de vues par pisode ou est-ce un taux fixe ngoci au pralable? dans le second cas, a ne m'intresse pas de m'abonner pour financer des choses dont je prfrerai qu'elles ne sortent jamais du placard).

----------


## raphchar

> Qu'est-ce que tu en sais? 
> 
> Si les indpendants taient presque rentables, ils pourraient ventuellement sassocier pour partager les frais, monter des rseaux...
> L ils pensent dj  ne pas perdre trop de plumes sur leur cur de mtier.
> Alors dpenser plus pour faire de la promotion, se faire connaitre, sponsoriser certaines choses


Mais ils peuvent dj s'associer pour partager les frais.

----------


## Traroth2

> Piti pas toi. J'ai montr que le mot n'est reconnu ni par l'ANSSI ni par l'Acadmie Franaise, il te faut quoi de plus ?


Je ne suis pas sr que l'ANSSI soit une vritable rfrence en matire de terminologie. L'Acadmie, elle, a environ 50 ans de retard sur les usages.

----------


## Glutinus

> La diffrence est de taille : les mcnes taient philanthropes  alors que les producteurs sont avides. Mais les conditions restent les mme.


Y a des quivalences aujourd'hui.
My Major Company,  moins que a a chang, est une sorte de crowdfunding ou crowdproduction ^^ Je me souviens encore quand les premiers artistes rentables sortaient, comme Grgoire (ironie du sort, avec "Toi + moi + tout le monde" c'est un peu a le crowdfunding  ::D: ), la tl s'en appropriait en disant... "les producteurs ont rcupr N fois leurs mises", encore une fois l'avidit, parier sur le bon cheval, et non pas parier.

Apart, peut-tre que quelqu'un connat mieux  ma place, il me semble qu'un mathmaticien, de mmoire Lewis Caroll, faisait ce genre de pari... en fait on ne votait pas vraiment pour sa miss prfre, mais plutt pour celle qu'on pensait que la majorit du public allait voter.

Mon premier crowdfunding, je l'ai fait avec PledgeMusic, un quivalent de kickstarter. C'est juste une avance au groupe pour qu'il puisse enregistrer son disque, j'avance les 15 et j'ai un CD, pareil que si je l'achetais en grande surface de culture, sauf que je sais que les 15 vont au groupe qui s'en serviront pour payer un studio, un ing son, la presse du CD et mon envoi jusqu'en France. A l'poque en plus Pledgemusic s'engageait  reverser une partie de leur commission  une assocation humanitaire du choix de l'artiste, c'tait une pierre deux coups.



Bref, et mon avis sur Hadopi : honntement, je ne suis pas contre une directive pareille, mais non sans avoir plac au pralable de vraies offres pour les consomamteurs et les artistes (on avait voqu l'offre globale), et puis une vraie veille technologique, tout le monde sait que c'est une passoire... et quand on voit comment nos politiques ont l'air de bien connatre la technologie, a fait froid dans le dos pour d'autres domaines pour lequel ils travaillent comme l'conomie, la justice, le travail, les affaires trangres ou l'cologie...
Et autre avis faut arrter sur l'hypocrisie, je suis sr qu'une bonne moiti des gens qui disent "j'arrte de pirater si a cote moins cher" mais je sais pertinemment que l'autre moiti ne dit a qu'en public, et mme s'ils devaient dbourser 10 centimes ils le feraient pas, et encore ils ne sont pas de ceux qui ne peuvent se l'offrir...

----------


## vincm70

CA c'est parce que  ils veulent un outil purement repressif et la HADOPI est trop light et  aussi des missions qui ne plaisent pas aux Ayant droit.

c'est d'ailleurs pour avoir t trop ouvert  ce type de mission que eric Walter s'est fait virer :

http://www.liberation.fr/direct/element/le-secretaire-general-de-la-hadopi-a-ete-licencie_14473/

Je cite :

"Pour ses positions ouvertes en matire de tlchargement illgal (qu'il osait qualifier de partage, l'inconscient !), Eric Walter tait dans le collimateur du petit monde du cinma franais. Il ne s'agit pas d'adapter le nouveau monde  l'ancien, mais bien le contraire, crivait-il dans une tribune pour Libration en mai 2014. Autant dire que son avenir  la Hadopi n'tait pas garanti."

HADOPI ils ne veulent pas OPEN  toute discutions, mais juste en apparence OPEN et en arrire plan a fond rpressif ( amende automatique). Mais c'est rat avec Eric Walter. Donc du coup dissoudre la HADOPI pour redor leur image et masqu la cration d'un autre organisme, au transfrer  discrtement le pouvoir rpressif  un organisme existant dj  (CSA ?).

Ca me fait pens au radar automatique en FRANCE, sisi c'est bien dans une zone dangereuse...  Y'as eu un mort. Oui , et quand le mort c'est un alcolo ou vieux alzeimeuris. c'est la pas la route qui est dangereuse......

----------


## vincm70

Ce serais RIGOLO un POPCORN TIME LEGAL avec licence GLOBAL dont le cout mensuel est fonction des moyens de chacun.    

Style calquer sur les tranches d'impts ....

Du vrai social ancienne Gauche.....  Et la je parle que de la vido. les livres , les cours a devrais tre pareil.

Mutualiser les accs  la culture, les connaissances.  Pour accs quitable  tous.   La culture MUTUALISE.   La licence EQUITABLE etc ......

----------


## vincm70

Le prix du livre numrique au mme prix que celui papier....

Il aurait pu tre malin comme free.  Free  sparer la partie tlvisuel du prix de l'abonnement pour que taxe ne s'applique que sur la partie audiovisuel. Seul ceux qui prenne loption payent ( deux euros) et l'tat s'en fou moins dans les poches.


Il aurait pu mettre :

cout du livre papier:  style 25% de cout d'dition, 75% prix relle du livre

cout du livre numrique :  seul le prix rel du livre.

Mais bon y'as t'il d'crit quelque part quelques chose sur lequel s'appuyer pour dfinir un pourcentage correct. il faudrait forcer par la loi les maison de livre  notifier les cout d'dition pour les livres.....

----------


## Pomalaix

> ... Pour accs quitable  tous.   La culture MUTUALISE...


En passant, il ne faut quand mme pas oublier qu'il y a dans pas mal d'endroits un service public qui s'appelle la mdiathque, o on peut profiter, pour vraiment pas cher, d'une foule de CD/DVD/livres et autres revues.
Il n'y en a pas partout, on est d'accord. Ca n'est pas forcment ouvert aux heures qui nous conviendraient, on est d'accord. Mais ca reste nanmoins apprciable.

Et puis tiens, je serais curieux, en matire de livres, de savoir quel pourcentage de la population pense  profiter de tous les livres disponibles gratuitement en ligne, notamment sur le site de la BNF, avec son fonds numris assez impressionnant.
Bien sr, il faut attendre que ces ouvrages tombent dans le domaine public, mais c'est bien sympa de temps en temps de fouiner dans la malle aux trsors, et cette fois, gratuitement !

----------


## Glutinus

> En passant, il ne faut quand mme pas oublier qu'il y a dans pas mal d'endroits un service public qui s'appelle la mdiathque, o on peut profiter, pour vraiment pas cher, d'une foule de CD/DVD/livres et autres revues.
> Il n'y en a pas partout, on est d'accord. Ca n'est pas forcment ouvert aux heures qui nous conviendraient, on est d'accord. Mais ca reste nanmoins apprciable.


J'ai l'impression qu'il y a de moins en moins de moyen donn aux mdiathques, au contraire le gouvernement discute de sa lgitimit, puisque le contribuable moyen tlcharge livres, musiques et films/sries...  ::roll:: 
Ceci dit je suis compltement d'accord, j'ai beaucoup de moins de livres chez moi parce que je les emprunte, et comme je les lis  peu prs  la mme vitesse, je les rends sans les avoir termins, mais au moins je ne stocke pas non plus des livres que je ne finirai jamais ^^
Par contre ma mdiathque n'a pas de DVD :'(




> Le prix du livre numrique au mme prix que celui papier....


Autre problme galement  ::(: 
Les petits franchaillons qui vendent 20 un livre numrique tout en chouinant : regardez cet auteur aux Etats-Unis il est multi-millionnaire en ne vendant qu'en numrique... Bah oui ducon, ils les vendent 5$ en mme temps leur bouquin ! Et d'ailleurs, quand il y a une success story, de mmoire "les gens heureux lisent et boivent du caf" alors on profite de la vague et on transforme une russite numrique en physique  ::roll::

----------


## Olivier Famien

*La loi Hadopi a permis aux films amricains daugmenter leurs recettes de 121 millions deuros*
*au dtriment des films franais, rvle une tude* 

En 2009, les autorits franaises ont adopt la loi Hadopi afin de lutter contre le piratage des uvres culturelles. En principe, la mise en application des diffrents chapitres et volets de cette loi devait amener les internautes  utiliser des moyens lgaux pour obtenir les uvres culturelles. Si nous nous inscrivons dans cette logique, cette loi devait augmenter les recettes lies  ces uvres culturelles.

Toutefois, les consquences de cette loi sur le cinma franais ne sont pas aussi logiques quon le prvoyait. En effet, Christophe Bellgo (normalien, administrateur de lInsee) et Romain de Nijs (diplm et chercheur  lcole polytechnique) ont men une tude afin dvaluer les effets de la loi Hadopi sur les recettes des films dans les salles de cinma.

Aprs avoir utilis quatre stratgies  diffrents niveaux dobservation, les professionnels sont parvenus  la conclusion que  la loi Hadopi est associe  une augmentation de la part de march des films amricains de 9 %, mais sans augmentation de la demande totale pour les films en salle .

Plus simplement, cette loi a eu comme consquences sur les individus de les amener  regarder plus les films amricains en salle plutt que de les amener  regarder les films franais. De plus, cette tude rvle que le taux de frquentation des salles de cinma na pas pour autant augment.

Pour parvenir  ces conclusions, les auteurs du rapport ont dabord men des tudes au niveau des villes en France pour voir les effets de la loi Hadopi sur le piratage des films amricains. 

Deuximement, ils ont men une tude comparative entre les ventes des films amricains et celles des films franais afin dtablir un lien entre ces ventes et la loi Hadopi sur lensemble du territoire franais. 

Troisimement, ils ont compar les rsultats de ventes des films amricains  travers diffrents pays dEurope. Et en dernier point, ils ont analys les ventes de films pour diffrents groupes de consommateurs.

Toute cette dmarche a rvl que depuis ladoption de la loi Hadopi, les jeunes se sont plus tourns vers les salles de cinma pour regarder les films amricains par rapport aux autres catgories dge. La raison fondamentale est que lorsque la loi est entre en vigueur, les jeunes ont abandonn les moyens illgaux de tlchargements des films pour se tourner vers les salles de cinma. 

Aussi, sils pouvaient par le pass regarder des films franais en salle, les jeunes vont effectuer des slections en privilgiant les films amricains au dtriment des films franais en raison de leur got prononc pour les premiers et de leurs moyens limits. 

Cette attitude reprsente en France, une croissance de 10 % pour les films amricains visionns en salle par les consommateurs. En termes dentres en salle de cinma, cela fait une hausse de 19,2 millions ce qui donne une augmentation de 121 millions deuros pour les films amricains regards en salle au dtriment des films franais.

Nous rappelons galement quau dbut de ce mois, le snat a suggr la suppression de la HADOPI estimant quelle  na pas apport la preuve de son efficacit . Avec ces nouvelles informations qui desservent les intrts franais, la position du Snat pour la suppression cet organisme sera davantage renforce.

 ::fleche::  *Tlcharger le rapport complet de ltude*

Source : BFMTV

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous des rsultats de cette tude ?

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous quil est possible de faire pour viter de telles consquences ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Forum Actualits politique

----------


## RyzenOC

> Plus simplement, cette loi a eu comme consquences sur les individus de les amener  regarder plus les films amricains en salle plutt que de les amener  regarder les films franais.



Les 2 sont t'il lis ? Que hadopi est augment les bnef des films amricains je veut bien, mais dire qu'elle  "incit" les gens  voire des films Amricain et pas Franais, je reste perplexe. Je ne vois mme pas le rapport entre les 2 en faite.

La vrai question serait plutt: Pourquoi les films Franais tente de copier les nanars Amricains.

Citer mois un bon film Franais sortie en 2014/2015 ?

Note: Je suis quelqu'un de trs trs difficile en film.

----------


## TiranusKBX

comme toujours c'est les plus gros budgets qui ramassent le plus

----------


## Zirak

Donc au dbut ils disent : 




> Plus simplement, cette loi a eu comme consquences sur les individus de les amener  regarder plus les films amricains en salle plutt que de les amener  regarder les films franais. *De plus, cette tude rvle que le taux de frquentation des salles de cinma na pas pour autant augment.*





> Toute cette dmarche a rvl que depuis ladoption de la loi Hadopi, les jeunes se sont plus tourns vers les salles de cinma pour regarder les films amricains par rapport aux autres catgories dge. La raison fondamentale est que lorsque la loi est entre en vigueur, *les jeunes ont abandonn les moyens illgaux de tlchargements des films pour se tourner vers les salles de cinma.*


Si les "jeunes" ont arrt de tlcharger (lol) pour se rendre dans les cinmas, comment la frquentation des cinmas n'a pas pu augmenter ? 




> Aussi, sils pouvaient par le pass regarder des films franais en salle, les jeunes vont effectuer des slections en privilgiant les films amricains au dtriment des films franais en raison de leur got prononc pour les premiers *et de leurs moyens limits.*


Entre 8 et 15 la place de cin, c'est sr qu'on ne peut pas tout aller voir, et il faut faire des choix, les Franais n'ont qu' faire de meilleurs films si ils veulent faire plus d'entres, et pas  se limiter  2/3 grosses comdies bien beaufs...


En gros, moi ce que je comprends de l'tude, c'est que les "jeunes" tlchargeaient donc surtout des films amricains (du coup les producteurs / ralisateurs franais qui pleurent sur le manque  gagner c'est encore moins crdible), et que la mise en place de cette loi, a soit disant rduit le tlchargement chez les jeunes, qui sont donc aller voir les films amricains au cinma, et que l'argent qu'ils conomisaient en tlchargeant les films amricains, ils ne peuvent ventuellement plus le dpenser au cinma pour aller voir un film franais.

En gros, cela a eu l'effet compltement inverse de celui escompt pour notre industrie cinmatographique franaise...

GG le gouvernement, comme d'habitude. \o/

----------


## GPPro

> Donc au dbut ils disent : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si les "jeunes" ont arrt de tlcharger (lol) pour se rendre dans les cinmas, comment la frquentation des cinmas n'a pas pu augmenter ? 
> 
> 
> ...


Euh le gouvernement (celui de Sarko en l'occurrence), comme tu dis, a fait son job si rellement les tlchargements ont baiss, par contre le diagnostic  la base tait mauvais, mais qui est-ce que a surprend ?

Mais sinon, sur le fond, on observe des choux et des carottes et on en conclut des navets. MAis cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'avoir t pay par les producteurs de navets, videmment. Et l je me rends compte que mon allgorie lgumire pourrait avoir un lien cach avec le cinma...

----------


## Zirak

> Euh le gouvernement (celui de Sarko en l'occurrence), comme tu dis, a fait son job *si rellement les tlchargements ont baiss*, par contre le diagnostic  la base tait mauvais, mais qui est-ce que a surprend ?


Comment ont-ils pu baisser sans que la frquentation en cinma ou les ventes de films augmentent ? Et comment peuvent-ils le savoir ? Ils ont surveills quelques mecs ou quelques sites comme pour un sondage, et en ont dduit des "stats" ? 

Les producteurs / ralisateurs sont toujours en train de pleurer qu'ils ne s'en sortent pas, donc mme en liminant une bonne partie de mauvaise foi de certains, c'est que le tlchargement n'a pas tant baiss que a.

Je veux dire, si on parle d'un budget de je ne sais plus combien de millions, et que les tlchargement ont baiss de 5 ou 10%, oui ils ont baiss, mais vu le budget employ et le rsultat, je n'appelle pas a une russite. ^^

----------


## GPPro

> Comment ont-ils pu baisser sans que la frquentation en cinma ou les ventes de films augmentent ? Et comment peuvent-ils le savoir ? Ils ont surveills quelques mecs ou quelques sites comme pour un sondage, et en ont dduit des "stats" ? 
> 
> Les producteurs / ralisateurs sont toujours en train de pleurer qu'ils ne s'en sortent pas, donc mme en liminant une bonne partie de mauvaise foi de certains, c'est que le tlchargement n'a pas tant baiss que a.
> 
> Je veux dire, si on parle d'un budget de je ne sais plus combien de millions, et que les tlchargement ont baiss de 5 ou 10%, oui ils ont baiss, mais vu le budget employ et le rsultat, je n'appelle pas a une russite. ^^


Le terme "si" implique en gnral un conditionnel.

Mon post tait uniquement sur ton attaque gratuite "du gouvernement" (lequel on ne sera pas, celui qui a mis en place Hadopi, celui qui est en place actuellement ???) concernant le fait qu'hadopi aurait eu pour effet de faire baisser la frquentation des films franais en salle. Et mon propos tait de dire que _si_ les tlchargements avaient baiss, alors Hadopi avait atteint son but et il n'y a donc pas grand chose  reprocher "au gouvernement" sur ce point.

Encore une fois, tu posts pour enfoncer des portes ouvertes, tu me cites sans rpondre  mon propos o en ayant compris ce que j'cris de travers...

----------


## Zirak

> Le terme "si" implique en gnral un conditionnel.


Tu me dis "SI" il a rellement baiss, donc oui c'est du conditionnel, mais cela implique que c'est peut-tre le cas, du coup je te demande comment ils ont procd et comment ils pourraient le savoir "SI" jamais c'tait le cas, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'incohrents la dedans ?  





> Mon post tait uniquement sur ton attaque gratuite "du gouvernement" *(lequel on ne sera pas, celui qui a mis en place Hadopi, celui qui est en place actuellement ???)* concernant le fait qu'hadopi aurait eu pour effet de faire baisser la frquentation des films franais en salle.


La du coup, c'est toi qui fait exprs d'tre bte... Bien sr que je parle de celui qui a mis en place Hadopi, puisque le fil traite d'Hadopi... Quel intrt j'aurais  parler du gouvernement actuel ici, alors qu'il a rien n'a voir la dedans... 




> Et mon propos tait de dire que _si_ les tlchargements avaient baiss, alors Hadopi avait atteint son but et il n'y a donc pas grand chose  reprocher "au gouvernement" sur ce point.


Budget Hadopi 2014 => 6 millions d'euros  multiplier plus ou moins par le nombre d'annes d'existence.

Pour arriver  la conclusion que quoi ? Que les cinmas ne font pas plus d'entres, que les ventes de films ne dcollent pas plus, et que l'on va arrter Hadopi.

*SI* le tlchargement avait t rduit d'au moins 50% voir plus, oui on aurait pu parler de russite. Mais *SI* le piratage n'a baiss que de 5 ou 10% (sans tre mme sur qu'il a baiss tout court), ben non, dsol pour moi cela n'a pas atteint son but.

Et vu que l'on est pas capable de prouver qu'il a rellement baiss drastiquement, je ne pense pas me tromper en concluant que le gouvernement *DE L'EPOQUE* a chou avec cette mesure.





> Encore une fois, tu posts pour enfoncer des portes ouvertes, tu me cites sans rpondre  mon propos o en ayant compris ce que j'cris de travers...


Encore une fois, tu post*e*s pour rler et traiter les gens d'idiots, alors que *TU* n'as pas tout compris  ma rponse.

Merci bonsoir !

----------


## niarkyzator

En lisant a j'ai eut peur :



> La raison fondamentale est que lorsque la loi est entre en vigueur, les jeunes ont abandonn les moyens illgaux de tlchargements des films pour se tourner vers les salles de cinma.


Et aprs j'ai compris : 



> Source : BFMTV


On voit galement dans le rapport qu'ils partent du principe que la baisse du p2p signifie baisse du tlchargement illgal, ce qui est absurde. Le p2p n'est qu'un moyen parmis tant d'autres.

Conclusion : cette tude ne vaut rien ! De rien !

----------


## nightcyborg

Avant HADOPI, une tude (que je ne saurais retrouver) montrait que les gens allaient de plus en plus au cinma malgr le tlchargement. La conclusion tait que les gens consommaient beacoup plus de films tout support confondu et qu'ils allaient voir les "bons" films au cinma. Mais  l'poque, la place tait deux fois moins cher.

maintenant, avec HADOPI, je pense qu'effectivement les tlchargements ont baisss. surtout auprs des gens qui n'y connaissent pas grand chose en informatique (c'est le constat que je fait dans mon entourage) et qui ont peur d'HADOPI.

Pour ce qui est de la proportion films US vs films FR, pour moi a n'a rien a voir avec HADOPI. rien qu'avec les films Marvel (2 voir 3 par an) on explose les scores. C'est pas avec "les petits mouchoirs" ou "on voulait tout casser" que le cinma Franais va rivaliser. On ne fait pas que des mauvais films en France, mais ils visent un publique moins large.

pour moi cette tude n'a aucun intret. Elle est faite par des gens aussi loin des ralits que ceux qui ont cre la HADOPI.

----------


## Glutinus

Je comprends pas l'tude.
OK on peut parvenir  dterminer le nombre d'entres d'un film franais et d'un film amricain (a c'est facile).
OK on peut essayer de deviner la proportion en faisant un sondage dans la rue ou  la sortie / entre du cin pour savoir quel ge a le spectateur.

D'un autre ct... c'est quoi un jeune ? -18 ans ? -25 ans ? - 35 ans ?
Comment sait-on quelle est la masse de films chops par Hadopi si c'est un instantan ?
Comment sait-on quel est l'ge de la personne qui l'a chop ? Toujours par sondage ?

Y a-t-il un dsintrt pour le cinma au dtriment des sries TV depuis une dizaine d'annes ?
Y a-t-il un dsintrt pour le cinma franais vs cinma amricain (et a on le sait... tout n'est qu'une charge de publicit, jamais Aladdin, Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis ou Qu'est-ce qu'on n'a fait au bon dieu n'aurait fait autant d'entres, indpendamment de la qualit du film)
Et depuis le temps o les Franais rclament une licence globale pour regarder ce qu'ils veulent  la tl, qu'on dit mais non a va pas fonctionner, et que maintenant y a Netflix a y est a commence  rentrer dans la tte des gens qu'il y a une DEMANDE FORTE et que si on ne cre pas d'OFFRES correspondantes il y a des CONTOURNEMENTS

Un peu comme les CD  50FF que le public rclamait  la fin des annes 90 et qui n'a jamais t propos, maintenant les FNAC coulent parce qu'elles se sont engraisses alors qu'elles font en-dehors des soldes (donc a priori sans perte) des offres  20 le CD...

----------


## imikado

Je fais parti de ceux qui pensent que le tlchargement ne nuit pas au Cinma: peu importe son installation, notre salon n'gale pas une bonne salle de Cinma.

En revanche, je pense qu'il nuit  l'offre lgale "TV": Dvd, VOD payante, SVOD (netflix and co...) 
Qui eux sont en concurrence directe avec le tlchargement illgal, c'est mme de la concurrence dloyal quand on voit que certains sites proposent un abonnement pour tlcharger illgalement des films/sries rcupres gratuitement  ::(: 

Pour ce qui est de la forme, je trouvais,  son lancement que le service ne serait pas fficace que personnes ne se prendrait des courriers.. les gens habitus  tlcharger sachant comment passer au travers des mailles du filet.
Et pourtant je suis tonn cette anne d'avoir eu dans mon entourage plusieurs personnes qui ont reu le fameux courrier PAPIER, pas le mail, mais bien le courrier PAPIER, celui qui arrive au bout de 3 notifications mails de mise en garde..

Ils ont du changer leurs habitudes en consquence, et au moins lever le pied.
Donc je pense que l'ide est correcte, mais qu'il leur faut plus d'expert pour agir intelligemment, car lorsque l'on reoit un courrier qui vous dit que l'tat sait que vous tlchargez, qu'il vous faut arreter avant d'avoir une amende ou autre l c'est efficace  ::): 

Aprs j'entends, et je suis au courant (korben and co) que beaucoup de sites explique comment pirater sans se faire prendre, mais  la rigueur, on aurait mr/mme tout le monde qui arreterait de tlcharger car a deviendrait trop technique pour eux  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Pour ce qui est de la forme, je trouvais,  son lancement que le service ne serait pas fficace que personnes ne se prendrait des courriers.. les gens habitus  tlcharger sachant comment passer au travers des mailles du filet.
> Et pourtant je suis tonn cette anne d'avoir eu dans mon entourage plusieurs personnes qui ont reu le fameux courrier PAPIER, pas le mail, mais bien le courrier PAPIER, celui qui arrive au bout de 3 notifications mails de mise en garde..


Dans tout mon entourage je connais 1 personne qui a reu le mail,  cause d'un film tlcharg par sa colocataire (mais la ligne internet est  son nom  lui), sinon c'est le vide intersidral. 





> Aprs j'entends, et je suis au courant (korben and co) que beaucoup de sites explique comment pirater sans se faire prendre, mais  la rigueur, on aurait mr/mme tout le monde qui arreterait de tlcharger car a deviendrait trop technique pour eux


Je ne suis mme pas certains qu'il y ai vraiment besoin de suivre ces sites pour ne pas se faire attraper...

Et puis de toutes faons, ils vont arrter Hadopi donc bon, le peu que cela a fait, cela s'arrtera l.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Dans tout mon entourage je connais 1 personne qui a reu le mail,  cause d'un film tlcharg par sa colocataire (mais la ligne internet est  son nom  lui), sinon c'est le vide intersidral.


J'ai un ami qui s'est fait chop, le pre  "punais" le courrier avec un couteau de cuisine 26cm sur la porte de sa chambre  ::mouarf::  a impressionne en sortant de son lit le matin, la tte dans le c*l  ::aie::  




> Je ne suis mme pas certain qu'il y ai vraiment besoin de suivre ces sites pour ne pas se faire attraper...
> 
> Et puis de toutes faons, ils vont arrter Hadopi donc bon, le peu que cela a fait, cela s'arrtera l.


J'ai pas pris de prcaution personnellement, mais j'ai lev le pied :  une poque je tlchargeais les films et les musiques  la pelle en me disant "Tiens, a je regarderais..." ce qu'videment je ne faisais jamais. Maintenant avant de tlcharger un nouveau film, je regarde le prcdent. pareil pour les albums musicaux. 

Jamais eu de mail. Jamais eu de lettre. la seule prcaution que je prend c'est de ne pas tlcharger les torrents marqus comme surveills. Et a priori c'est suffisamment efficace...

----------


## RyzenOC

> la seule prcaution que je prend c'est de ne pas tlcharger les torrents marqus comme surveills. Et a priori c'est suffisamment efficace...


Et le pire c'est que les torrents qu'ils surveille c'est souvent des nanars (les disneys, les marvell...etc).

J'ai un pote qui ces fait chop en tlchargeant la Belle et la Bte.

----------


## Glutinus

Il y a quelques annes, quand les Anime commenaient  devenir  la mode (je dirai dbut 2000  peu prs aux premiers pisodes de Naruto) les subbers distribuaient les pisodes jusqu' ce qu'ils soient licencis pour le commerce.

Sur Hadopi c'est un peu comme a : on peut dcouvrir des sries de tout horizon que la France n'achte pas parce que trop bankable, pas assez lisse etc. et a permet au public de dcouvrir d'excellentes sries trangres, sans rester sur la soupe.

----------


## imikado

> J'ai un amis qui s'est fait chop, le pre  "punais" le courrier avec un couteau de cuisine 26cm sur la porte de sa chambre  a impressionne en sortant de son lit le matin, la tte dans le c*l


En en discutant un peu, on se rend facilement compte qu'on connait une personne dans un cercle plus ou moins grand qui s'est faite chopper, pour une organisation "inefficace"...

Par contre, des mesures  prendre contre le piratage, c'est arrter de mettre des batons dans les roues de ceux qui paient:
1. stop aux bandes annonces (publicit dans un dvd achet...)
2. stop les DRM: on l'a achet le DVD...
3. stop les zones: ridicule en 2015

Enfin: stop  la chronologie des mdias, galement ridicule en 2015
Et a permettrait aux services lgaux type canalplay, netflix and co d'toffer leur catalogue avec du contenu plus frais  ::):

----------


## AoCannaille

> Et le pire c'est que les torrents qu'ils surveille c'est souvent des nanars (les disneys, les marvell...etc).
> 
> J'ai un pote qui ces fait chop en tlchargeant la Belle et la Bte.


Pour tre prcis, c'est aux ayant droit de lister les IP des 'pirates'. Hadopi avec cette liste d'IP identifie les 'pirates' grce aux FAI.

En clair, seuls les gros studios avec des quipes spcialises  peuvent se permettre de surveiller le march noir de leurs oeuvres. C'est donc bien ceux qui ont le plus de pognon qui te tapent le plus dessus. De part son principe mme de fonctionnement on voit qu'Hadopi n'est pas l pour protger les petits.

----------


## Olivier Famien

*Que retenir d'Hadopi aprs six annes dexistence ?*
*Lorganisme a envoy 361 dossiers devant le procureur et 5,38 millions de recommandations*

Voici maintenant six ans qu'Hadopi existe, et pour cette anne lorgane de veille contre le piratage des uvres culturelles soumises aux droits de proprit intellectuelle a encore sacrifi  la tradition en prsentant son rapport annuel toujours  la Maison de la Chimie  Paris. 

En prenant la parole pour faire le bilan des ralisations de lorganisme pour lanne 2014-2015 et donner les projets  venir, la prsidente de l'organisme, Marie-Franoise Marais, qui doit prendre sa retraite  la fin de lanne, semble vouloir se dpartir des sujets pineux.

Aussi aborde-t-elle son discours en prsentant ce rapport comme  _le premier  ne pas tomber au milieu dun champ de bataille. Le premier  ne pas allumer ou teindre une polmique. Le premier lors duquel linstitution na pas besoin de se dfendre dans un trop long procs en lgitimit, pas besoin de lutter pour la survie de ses missions, pas besoin dexpliquer quelle nest ni le soldat des ayants droit ni le fils cach de la Quadrature du Net_ .

La couleur tant annonce, cest donc sans surprise quaucun sous-entendu nest fait par rapport  laffaire de son secrtaire Eric Walter limog quelques mois plus tt. Pour rappel, Eric Walter, le secrtaire gnral d'Hadopi, a t vir de son poste dans le courant de lt dernier pour  insuffisance professionnelle . 

Aprs stre rfr au tribunal administratif, ric a pu tre rtabli dans ses fonctions. Toutefois, avant mme davoir repris le chemin du service, une notification lui a t faite afin de linformer quil tait suspendu de ses fonctions. 

Face  cette dernire suspension, nombreuses sont les hypothses qui ont point du doigt des tensions opposant ce dernier  la prsidente de la commission de protection des droits Mireille Imbert-Quaretta. Dautres par contre ont tabli un lien avec des raisons politiques. En attendant, aucune raison na t communique par Hadopi.

Cette affaire qui est loin dtre acheve na toutefois pas entach les ralisations de linstitution,  en croire le bilan de la prsidente. Selon Marie-Franoise Marais, linstitution demeure toujours  sa place et fonctionne bien.  Remplace, supprime, transfre, asphyxie, on a tenu bon , a-t-elle martel. 

Et dajouter que la Haute autorit est dsormais capable de traiter 75 000 dossiers par jour. Depuis sa cration, 4 897 883 recommandations ont t envoyes comme premiers avis. Ces recommandations ont donn lieu  482 667 secondes recommandations envoyes. Cela fait un total de 5 830 550 recommandions toutes confondues qui ont t adresses aux contrevenants.

Pour ce qui concerne les dossiers qui ont t transmis au procureur de la Rpublique, linstitution en dnombre 361 contre 246 uniquement pour lanne 2015. Et pour aller encore plus loin dans ses activits, lorganisme a pu obtenir pour lanne prochaine une hausse budgtaire qui passe de 6 millions  8,5 millions deuros.

Toutefois, cette bonne perception de Marie-Franoise Marais pour Hadopi ne fait pas lunanimit auprs de tout le monde. En effet, au dbut de ce mois, le snateur Jacques Mzard a publi son rapport qui dessert les intrts de cette institution. Dans ce rapport, il est demand la suppression d'Hadopi pour cause dinefficacit. 

Et pour continuer dans le mme sens, un rapport dtude rcemment publi par Christophe Bellgo (normalien, administrateur de lInsee) et Romain de Nijs (diplm et chercheur  lcole polytechnique) a rvl que la cration d'Hadopi a permis de faire baisser le tlchargement illgal de films.

Mais_ a contrario_, les consommateurs partant regarder les films en salle choisissent plus de films amricains que de films franais. Cela a donc permis aux films amricains daugmenter leurs revenus de 121 millions et den faire perdre autant aux films franais.

Source : Le Figaro

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous du bilan de la prsidente d'Hadopi ?

 ::fleche::   Qu'avez-vous retenu des six annes d'existence d'Hadopi ?

 ::fleche::   Pensez-vous que cette autorit a atteint son objectif ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Forum Actualits politique

----------


## lingtalfi

Perso,
en tant qu'artiste:
Hadopi, c'est de la merde en barre. 
Je pisse dessus avec toute ma crativit.
Je vote contre  200% (et pourtant d'habitude je vote jamais).
C'est un peu comme si on disait  un enfant: " partir de maintenant si tu veux chanter, tu mets ce casque qui te fait une bouche en cul de poule".
L'enfant demande: "pourquoi ?"
Et on lui dit que c'est comme a c'est tout.
C'est contre-productif, a doit disparatre.

En tant qu'humain,
Internet est un super outil qui permet la communication entre les humains, implmenter Hadopi c'est comme se tirer une balle dans le pied: c'est dbile.
Internet n'a pas besoin de lois de ce genre qui ne servent strictement  rien sinon faire chier ceux qui utilisent Internet.

Si je pars dans mon dlire, je dirais qu'Internet devrait tre comme le vent: insaisissable et portant les messages entre les humains.
Mme si certains groupes proposent des services plus utiliss que d'autres (genre google), personne ne contrle Internet et c'est ce qui en fait 
toute la beaut. 

Non mais quel est le connard qui a eu cette ide d'implmenter Hadopi, et pire: comment a a pu passer !!?

----------


## Invit

> Non mais quel est le connard qui a eu cette ide d'implmenter Hadopi, et pire: comment a a pu passer !!?


L'ternelle combo de la politique : ignorance + lobbies  ::no::

----------


## iks404

Hadopi, 
Si M. Virgin ou M. Fnac avaient t raisonnables pendant notre enfance, nous n'en serions pas l. A vendre des CD 15 titres  20 et  faire payer 2 de sms une sonnerie de tlphone, vous pensiez que la poule aux d'or allait vivre combien de temps ? 
C'tait mrit qu'on vous pirate la gueule  ce prix l. a fait 20ans que c'est un luxe d'avoir un album, aujourd'hui vous voudriez qu'on "devienne" raisonnable ... j'essaye, c'est pas facile. 
Ca, c'est une chose. 

La deuxime, 
L'hypocrisie de croire qu'ils surveillent le net... quelle bande de "n00bz". Hadopi, a fonctionne UNIQUEMENT sur le bittorent ou certain vieux P2P. "lul" (rire moqueur) quand on connait aujourd'hui le mode de rcupration d'un Album. MDR ... 
Au lieu d'accepter qu'il est IMPOSSIBLE de contrler cette activit, ils vont faire des stats en emmerdant les jeunes de 11ans qui ne sont mme pas solvable ...  bravo ! 

Ce qui me fait mal, c'est de voir une bande d'incapable tre payer une fortune par nos impts.

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui me fait mal, c'est de voir une bande d'incapable tre payer une fortune par nos impts.


et puis, pas rien en plus...

----------


## Invit

personnellement, je suis contre sa suppression pour des raisons moralement discutables... en effet, ce truc est inefficace, on le sait.
mais le supprimer, c'est laisser la porte ouverte  la cration d'un organisme plus efficace, ou (plus probablement), en ces temps de crise, plus liberticide.
laissons les majors et les lobbies se contenter de a, a nous arrange.

----------


## Algo D.DN

> Que pensez-vous du bilan de la prsidente d'Hadopi ?


On se souvient surtout de l'objectif affich de la dame qui colle les  timbres pour les ayants droit, qui dit faire malgr tout preuve dune  grande abngation dans ladversit... ? C'est clair qu'il en faut de  l'abngation pour dfendre vent debout, ce juteux march ploutocratique  des industries culturelles.




> Pensez-vous que cette autorit a atteint son objectif ?


Oui, d'aprs Hollywood la loi HADOPI est sur la bonne voie...  ::mouarf::

----------


## benjani13

> Non mais quel est le connard qui a eu cette ide d'implmenter Hadopi, et pire: comment a a pu passer !!?


Je te laisse retranscrire cette phrase au fminin:



Pour la partie "Comment a a pu pass", c'est pas compliqu. Une petite dizaine de dputs prsent  l'assembl pour les dbats et le vote des amendements. a a donn des choses trs comiques. Comme un groupe de dput de l'opposition qui s'tait planqu derrire les portes de l'assembl en attendant le moment du vote pour entr et inverser la tendance. Sauf qu'ils se sont fait repr et l'a majorit a fait trainer les derniers dbats le temps de rameuter d'autres dputs pour contrer l'opposition.  ::aie::

----------


## Voyvode

> Que pensez-vous du bilan de la prsidente d'Hadopi ?
> 
>   Qu'avez-vous retenu des six annes d'existence d'Hadopi ?
> 
>   Pensez-vous que cette autorit a atteint son objectif ?


Il est inutile davoir un avis sur une chose inutile.

Hadopi est un nime furoncle administratif qui sert  payer une poigne de bons  rien pistonns.




> [Un normalien] et [un polytechnicien] ont rvl que la  cration d'Hadopi a permis de faire baisser le tlchargement illgal de  films.


Visiblement, les niveaux de Normal sup et Polytechnique ont fortement baiss.  ::mouarf::

----------


## imikado

> Perso,
> en tant qu'artiste:
> Hadopi, c'est de la merde en barre. 
> Je pisse dessus avec toute ma crativit.


Manque un peu d'argument, non ? pourquoi cracher sur un organisme qui investit tant et argent pour limiter le tlcharment illgal ?

Mme si on peut contester la forme, on en a dj discut, force est de constater que des courriers papiers ont t mis, donc on a beau dire, mais les faits sont l: a fait prendre conscience, freiner le pied  ceux pris la main dans le sac.

----------


## benjani13

> Pourquoi cracher sur un organisme qui investit tant et argent pour limiter le tlcharment illgal ?


Si il coute du pognon et si, comme envisag depuis le dbut, il ne remplit pas du tout son objectif, oui on peut cracher dessus. Les bons sentiments c'est bien mais quand il n'y a pas l'efficacit o est lintrt?




> Mme si on peut contester la forme, on en a dj discut, force est de constater que des courriers papiers ont t mis, donc on a beau dire, mais les faits sont l: a fait prendre conscience, freiner le pied  ceux pris la main dans le sac.


Tout est dans le nombre de personnes qui ont rellement arrter de tlcharger suite  la menace de sanction. Je n'ai pas de chiffre, mais de par mon entourage je ne vois personne qui a chang ses habitudes. Et je ne parle pas que d'informaticiens roxor qui passent par 4 vpn mais des newbies, des quarantenaires, des cinquantenaires qui ont soit continu, soit sont pass sur du DL directe ou du streaming.

Honntement, est-ce que les millions engags ont eu un rsultat visible? Non, c'est donc un chec pour ce projet de loi.

EDIT: Comme le dit ManusDei j'ai aussi le cas des gens qui demande juste aux autres de tlcharger  leur place.

----------


## ManusDei

Moi j'ai dans mon entourage des gens qui ont arrt de tlcharger. Maintenant ils demandent aux autres de leur filer les films/sries sur DD externe.

----------


## el_slapper

> Moi j'ai dans mon entourage des gens qui ont arrt de tlcharger. Maintenant ils demandent aux autres de leur filer les films/sries sur DD externe.


C'est le retour au bon vieux temps : les geeks qui savent piratent toujours, et ils diffusent  nouveau  toutes leurs connaissances. En change de pas grand chose, comme avant. C'est fini, la dmocratisation du piratage.

Quand  savoir si c'est une bonne chose, ou si a valait le coup de mettre autant d'argent sur la table.....

----------


## delattre13

Bonjour  tous,
Pour en revenir  la loi Hadopi je ne dirais qu'une chose chose : les seuls pirates c'est le gouvernement et ses lois contradictoires :
Quand on achte un disque dur vierge on paye une redevance qui est fonction de la taille du disque pour reverser les droits d'auteur qui sont rparti sur une moyenne nationale d'utilisation des disques. 
Dans ses conditions si on achte un disque dur et tous les logiciels contenus sur ce disque on se fait voler.
Quand on paye les impts locaux et qu'on dclare possder une tlvision on paye une redevance pour voir des missions de tlvision.
Si ces missions taient de qualit on aurait pas le temps de pirater puisque occup  regarder la tlvision.
Quand on prend un abonnement Internet + tl on paye encore en plus pour regarder la tl et une partie pour les droits d'auteur.
Encore une fois si ces missions de tlvision sont de qualit on a pas besoin de chercher ailleurs.
On paye pour du vent et on se fait voler alors o sont les voleurs et pirates ?
De plus pirater un logiciel, une musique, un film, c'est le dupliquer et le revendre pour se faire de l'argent mais le distribuer et l'utiliser gratuitement c'est une forme de publicit promotionnelle et non du piratage.
Les chansons les plus en vogue c'est celles qui sont les plus largement diffuses gratuitement et c'est plus facile de trouver des chansons amricaines que des chansons franaise pourtant les chanteurs amricains ne se sont jamais plaint du piratage et leurs albums sont disponibles gratuitement sur tout un tas de site de tlchargement ds la sortie dans le commerce.
On a jamais vu Rihanna, Britney Spears, Arianna Grande, Selena Gomez etc. ou Mylne Farmer s'en plaindre. Quand ils veulent un peu de sous ils font un concert et des milliers de gens payent plein pot leur place parcequ'ils connaissent par choeurs les paroles et ils chantent avec leurs vedettes prfres. En france c'est un peu plus difficile ( part Mylne, Matre Gims, Black M et quelques rares autres) car il y a trs peu de chanteur qui ont leurs paroles synchronises dans les lecteurs mdias alors que pour les chanteurs amricains aucun problme toutes les chansons mmes des annes 60 aux plus rcentes ont leur paroles synchronises disponibles gratuitement. Au final la chanson franaise tend  passer aux oubliettes au profit des chansons anglo-saxonne, on peut dire merci Hadopi.

Je ne dirai pas ce que je pense des hommes politiques actuels, tous bords confondus, qui pondent des lois comme s'ils avaient besoins de papiers pour se torcher le cul.

Salutations  tous

----------


## Citrax

Je salut avec brio les chiffres puissamment obtenu de cette haute autorit de la farce.

J'ai recu un courrier par une nuit de fatigue peut scrupuleuse.
J'ai aussitot trouv 50 parades toutes aussi efficaces pour me proteger de leur farce.
Resultat; grace a moi, les statistiques de telechargements ont baiss  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## Zirak

> Cela fait un total de 5 830 550 recommandions toutes confondues qui ont t adresses aux contrevenants.


A 6 millions de budget par an pendant 6 ans, a fait cher le timbre...

Et 5/6 millions de courriers pour combien de millions de personnes qui tlchargent plusieurs fichiers par jour / semaine / mois ???




> Pour ce qui concerne les dossiers qui ont t transmis au procureur de la Rpublique, linstitution en dnombre *361* contre 246 uniquement pour lanne 2015. Et pour aller encore plus loin dans ses activits, lorganisme a pu obtenir pour lanne prochaine une hausse budgtaire qui passe de 6 millions  8,5 millions deuros.


Donc en 6 ans, il y a eu 361 personnes qui ont eu des emmerdes  cause d'Hadopi dont 246 sur 2015 (donc les 5 premires annes, seulement 115 personnes => 23 / an). Encore une fois, avec 36 millions d'euros de budget. La, le budget passe  8,5 millions, on devrait arrter 275 personnes et envoyer 1 million de courriers en 2016, enfin  vue de nez.


A ce rythme la, on devrait faire totalement disparaitre le piratage dans une infinit d'annes, puisqu'il y a plus de monde atteignant l'ge de pirater que de pirates arrts chaque anne...

----------


## AoCannaille

> A 6 millions de budget par an pendant 6 ans, a fait cher le timbre...
> 
> Et 5/6 millions de courriers pour combien de millions de personnes qui tlchargent plusieurs fichiers par jour / semaine / mois ???
> 
> 
> 
> Donc en 6 ans, il y a eu 361 personnes qui ont eu des emmerdes  cause d'Hadopi dont 246 sur 2015 (donc les 5 premires annes, seulement 115 personnes => 23 / an). Encore une fois, avec 36 millions d'euros de budget. La, le budget pas  8,5 millions, on devrait arrter 275 personnes et envoyer 1 million de courriers en 2016, enfin  vue de nez.
> 
> 
> A ce rythme la, on devrait faire totalement disparaitre le piratage dans une infinit d'annes, puisqu'il y a plus de monde atteignant l'ge de pirater que de pirates arrts chaque anne...


Pour avoir parcouru le rapport d'hadopi, il sont vraiment tourns vers la pdagogie et institue vraiment le dialogue si la lettre est dpasse. Les 360 personnes doivent tre des connards finis pour s'tre fait emmerd  ce point.

----------


## Citrax

Peut etre qu'en envoyant tous ces odieux criminels derriere les barreaux , tot ou tard ca fera baisser le chomage !???
Ce serait cela la belle strategie du gouvernement ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Martin Lestas

Hado-quoi ? 

Que si t'as un VPN : hadopi n'a jamais exist depuis ces 6 dernires annes.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## disedorgue

Personnellement, je prfre tlcharger et si possible  un prix trs bas (voir gratuitement) pour les raisons suivantes:
-Eviter d'avoir des tagres ou des disques durs qui prennent la "poussire" avec des trucs que je vais regarder, couter ou lire 2 ou 3 fois puis le laisser se fossiliser...
-Un bon film, c'est au cinma que cela se passe.
-Un bon jeu, c'est dj devoir acheter ( chaque fois) la console (ou nouveau pc) pour en profiter, donc pour ma part, dans cette catgorie, c'est du grand foutage de gueule (dsol pour le terme employ).
-Un titre audio, c'est du pis alle priodique pour les nouveauts, pour les vieux titres, en gnral, les artistes ne touchent plus de royalties dessus.

En gros, ici, on parle de mise en place de lois et/ou de moyen onreux  mettre en place pour du jetable les 3/4 du temps.

Allez, par ici les -1  ::aie::

----------


## pascal_06

Ha, dopi...
J'ai utilis eMule pendant des annes, tlcharg des Go d'albums de metal, je me suis jamais fait choper...
Et puis l'anne dernire, j'ai tlcharg un film rcent alors que j'tais chez ma copine, elle a reu une lettre d'avertissement ! MDR !
Moralit : mieux vaut couter de la "bonne musique"  ::D: 
(NB ok, emule c'est "has been")

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> En en discutant un peu, on se rend facilement compte qu'on connait une personne dans un cercle plus ou moins grand qui s'est faite chopper, pour une organisation "inefficace"...
> 
> Par contre, des mesures  prendre contre le piratage, c'est arrter de mettre des batons dans les roues de ceux qui paient:
> 1. stop aux bandes annonces (publicit dans un dvd achet...)
> 2. stop les DRM: on l'a achet le DVD...
> 3. stop les zones: ridicule en 2015
> 
> Enfin: stop  la chronologie des mdias, galement ridicule en 2015
> Et a permettrait aux services lgaux type canalplay, netflix and co d'toffer leur catalogue avec du contenu plus frais


A oui,  100%, et je rajouterais  ta liste :
4. stop aux DVD  obsolescence programme. 

J'ai des DVD (principalement de la Warner ... mais quasiment tous en provenance de "Majors") qui commencent  merder ds le deuxime/troisime passage. Alors que des DVD d'origine franaise en sont  leur 10me passage ou plus. Par exemple : "Ne nous fchons pas" ... et autres Audiard, les sries des "Burma", "Arsne Lupin", "Bufs carottes", "Poulets au vinaigre", des pices de thtre etc... tous ces DVD tant d'origine franaise.

Et qu'on ne me dise pas que les "Inspecteur Harry" ont t traits plus mal que les autres : 2/5 dfectueux au deuxime passage et 3/5 au troisime. "Ne nous fchons pas" (je n'arrive pas  m'en lasser) en est au moins  20 ... et tous mes DVD sont traits exactement de la mme faon et utiliss exactement sur le mme matriel. Donc aucune excuse aux DVD foireux en provenance des US et raz le bol. Pour le coup, je n'ai jamais rien pirat, mais pour tous ces DVD pourris, il me semble que je serais en droit de le faire.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour le coup, je n'ai jamais rien pirat, mais pour tous ces DVD pourris, il me semble que je serais en droit de le faire.


Si tu as l'original en DVD, il me semble que tu as justement le droit de tlcharger car c'est considr comme une copie de sauvegarde. 

Peut-tre que quelqu'un pourra te confirmer la chose.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Si tu as l'original en DVD, il me semble que tu as justement le droit de tlcharger car c'est considr comme une copie de sauvegarde. 
> 
> Peut-tre que quelqu'un pourra te confirmer la chose.


si tu ne te fait pas choper au moment du tlchargement(qui lui est illgal), 
alors si l'on trouve les fichiers sur tes disques dur et que tu  un original, lgalement on ne peut pas t'inculper mme si tu  un DVD et le fichier vido en qualit Blu-Ray
 ::alerte::  les versions collectors diffrent bien des originales

----------


## SurferIX

> 4 897 883 recommandations + 482 667 secondes recommandations = 5 830 550 recommandions toutes confondues qui ont t adresses aux contrevenants.


A 50c / timbre = 2 915 275 
Bien videmment c'est moins cher mais je suis sr que tout le cot de toutes ces choses inutiles se rapprochent d'un cot de 3 PUTAINS de millions d'euros directement prlevs dans notre poche.
Alors qu'avec zonedetelechargement, on rcupre en streaming direct et qu'ils ne peuvent rien faire contre a depuis dj DIX ans, que lorsqu'ils couperont ce site, un autre en reprendra la relve tout aussi rapidement, c'est simplement autant un scandale qu'une honte sur absolument tous les niveaux car cela montre :
- que la France est incomptente sur le plan des rseaux
- que la France continue  fonctionner avec le bton pour taper sur la tte comme au moyen ge
- que la France est dirige dans les technologies modernes par une femme qui prend sa retraite l'anne prochaine. WHAT THE FUCK ?   ::mur:: 

Vous savez ce qu'on ne saura jamais ? Qui se fout rellement l'argent dans la poche. Parce qu'il faut arrter de nous prendre _ ce point_ pour des cons : si jamais HADOPI a t mis en place c'est uniquement pour trouver une excuse pour remplir les poches d'un bon grassouillet de politicien.

On n'en arrivera jamais jusqu' ici <- cliquez l pour ceux qui ne voient pas le lien.

Donc on n'aura jamais *les comptes rels* de tous nos dirigeants politiciens et j'ai du mal  ne pas mettre des insultes avant ce mot pour ne pas tre censur.

Je cite le cas de la Sude :




> La modestie est de mise sinon, au moindre faux pas, les  tablods  ne rateront pas leurs cibles.
> Des journalistes, comme Karin Eriksson, sont spcialiss dans le contrle des notes de frais des ministres, notes qui sont publiques et consultables par nimporte quel citoyen.
> La transparence est totale. Karin vient de consulter la note dhtel dun ministre : 85 pour la nuit, ce quelle juge  raisonnable . Son travail consiste surtout  vrifier quil ny a pas eu de dpenses personnelles payes par le ministre.


A l'poque (visite du chteau de la Barben rcemment), les paysans n'avaient pas le droit de faire leur propre four, sous peine de prison ( l'poque prison = mort en fait) et ils devaient aller au chteau et payer le seigneur (saigneur aurait pu convenir aussi bien) pour "pouvoir faire cuire son pain". A mon sens, c'est tout aussi injuste qu'HADOPI : forcer les gens  faire des choses, *pour qu'ils paient plus les gens dj riches = ceux qui font les lois*. Mais comme a n'tait pas suffisant, il y avait un passage rserv pour la basse populasse en dessous du chteau, pour qu'on ne les voie pas. Finalement, aucune volution en 200 ans, malgr tout ce qu'on essaie de nous faire croire. Alors restons au moyen ge, mais restons-y jusqu'au bout, et vivement le retour du 21 janvier 1793.

Je pense que vous aurez compris mon avis, puisque vous le demandez.

----------


## RyzenOC

La rponse:

----------


## imikado

Oui, c'est bien triste d'tre honnte ...

Personnellement, je rippe tous mes DVDs pour les poser sur mon NAS. Bien plus pratique quand on a des enfants  ::): 

Et pour les adultes => netflix  ::):

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et pour les adultes => netflix


Un moment donn j'tais tent de prendre un abonnement Netflix, mais y'a trop de contrainte je trouve.

Chez moi j'ai un dbit de 512mbit/s, en gros le seul moyen que j'ai pour regarder un film c'est de le tlcharger en torrent (car c'est fiable et qu'en cas de coupure le tlchargement reprend bien la ou il ces arrte).

Netflix c'est du streaming, donc sa m'oblige  tre connect  internet sauf que moi j'ai un dbit de merde et que je regarde des films principalement dans des zones blanche (le train par exemple).
Les DVD sa s'use a la longue, et y'a trop de pub avant de pouvoir profiter du film (et c'est cher, surtout quand c'est des navets), et puis de toute faon la plupart des films que je regardent sont sortie il 'y a 10 ans, les dvd ont en trouve plus.

Le jour ou il y'a aura un service  la netflix mais qui propose de tlcharger les films sans DRM via un protocole fiable (comme le torrent), je retournerais  la lgalit.

Je pirate car aucune offre payante ne rponds  mes besoins. Pour les jeux vidos par contre je les achtent sur gog, c'est un exemple de service qui rpond  mes besoin.

Je pirate beaucoup, mais j'achte plus de jeux vidos qu'un individus lambda (2 par mois environs, mais j'achte des jeux  5, pas les derniers call of duty a 80 que je ne piratent mme pas tellement ils sont inintressants) et je vais plus souvent au cinma que lui (1 fois tous les 2 mois)

----------


## wikimaginot

De tout cette prose, je ne retiens que deux chiffres : En 2015, 360 actions en justice, budget de  6 millions d'euros.

Ce qui revient  dire que chaque mchant pirate traduit en justice a cout au contribuable (nous...) 16 666 euros. Merci de nous sauver sans compter de cette terrible menace.

Pascal

----------


## Glutinus

> Si tu as l'original en DVD, il me semble que tu as justement le droit de tlcharger car c'est considr comme une copie de sauvegarde. 
> 
> Peut-tre que quelqu'un pourra te confirmer la chose.


J'ai dj entendu a mais je ne suis pas sr, et imagine le bordel que a fait !
"Je conteste, car il y a quatre ans lors de la brocante de trou-du-cul-lz-oies j'ai achet  Papy Germain et son brt vert pomme et ses favoris qui jaunissent au bout le DVD de Street Fighter... comment a je n'ai pas de preuve d'achat, fallait que je lui demande une facture alors qu'il n'avait mme pas l'air de savoir utiliser Excel ??"

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai dj entendu a mais je ne suis pas sr, et imagine le bordel que a fait !
> "Je conteste, car il y a quatre ans lors de la brocante de trou-du-cul-lz-oies j'ai achet  Papy Germain et son brt vert pomme et ses favoris qui jaunissent au bout le DVD de Street Fighter... comment a je n'ai pas de preuve d'achat, fallait que je lui demande une facture alors qu'il n'avait mme pas l'air de savoir utiliser Excel ??"


Bah c'est comme pour les roms pour les mulateurs, tu as le droit d'avoir des roms du moment que tu as les cartouches originales, aprs, il n'est stipul nul part que tu dois encore avoir les preuves d'achats, avoir gard la boite, le manuel et tout le toutim, c'est juste dit que tu dois avoir "l'original" (ce n'est d'ailleurs prcis nul part que l'original doit tre fonctionnel, genre si tu as une cartouche d'un jeu qui ne fonctionne plus, et que tu choppes la rom, je ne suis mme pas sr que l'on puisse te dire quoi que ce soit, puisque la rom est considre comme une copie de sauvegarde (au cas o l'original ne fonctionnerait plus justement)).

C'est pour a, je sais que c'est le cas pour les roms, mais je ne sais pas si ce raisonnement est aussi valable pour les films, la musique ou les jeux vidos rcents.

----------


## disedorgue

Au pire, tu peux prsenter un bout de papier blanc comme ticket de caisse, vu qu'au bout de six mois le vrai ticket de caisse est devenu tout blanc, l'encre  disparu  ::aie::

----------


## Glutinus

Haha oui c'est clair  ::): 

Quoiqu'on me dise mulateur, je pense plutt "vieux jeu", et franchement, ma cartouche de Super Mario Kart fonctionne aussi bien que ma vieille Super Nes qui va bientt fter ses 20 ans (quoique la manette tire un peu la gueule et faudrait que je rabiboche un peu le fil de l'alimentation). Par contre je suis d'accord, un CD-ROM/DVD a s'abime, surtout que je ne suis pas super soigneux :-(




> Moi j'ai dans mon entourage des gens qui ont arrt de tlcharger. Maintenant ils demandent aux autres de leur filer les films/sries sur DD externe.


C'est exactement ce  quoi je disais  l'poque o Hadopi tait une sorte de mlasse et qu'on savait pas ce que a allait donner. Au pire, si a marche, y aura un Master Hacker qui tlchargera tranquillement et qui refliera des series par DD externe, chose qui se faisait dj. Et franchement, dans mon entourage, a fonctionne encore normment "tiens, t'as l'intgrale de [nommer une srie qui a 5+ saisons] je vais pas me faire chier  le tlcharger je t'apporte un DD demain"




> Manque un peu d'argument, non ? pourquoi cracher sur un organisme qui investit tant et argent pour limiter le tlcharment illgal ?
> 
> Mme si on peut contester la forme, on en a dj discut, force est de constater que des courriers papiers ont t mis, donc on a beau dire, mais les faits sont l: a fait prendre conscience, freiner le pied  ceux pris la main dans le sac.


C'est clair, maintenant je ne vais plus que choper des petites sries trangres, psychologiques et sympas et qui ne fonctionnent pas en France parce que a fait pas BOUM BADABOUM, avec des petites teams de passionnes pour traduire en Anglais n'importe quelle langue bizarrode.

En ce qui concerne la musique, bah forcment en tant qu'artiste pas trop trop connu dont LE concert de l'anne c'est au Buzz  Paris (maximum 30 spectateurs dans la cave d'un vieux troquet*), tu prfres que le gars qui vit au Nouveau Mexique tlcharge ta musique plutt qu'il ne l'achte pas et n'coute pas ;-)

* mais je ne crache pas dessus, j'y ai pass d'excellents concerts, juste le cadre qui est pas trs propet

----------


## Hizin

Plusieurs d'entre vous parlent du droit  la copie prive : il est possible de raliser un copie,  titre prive, d'une oeuvre que l'on a achet (uniquement, la location n'en fait pas partie).
Ce droit a t rduit rcemment en spcifiant que cette copie ne peut se faire par le biais du peer-to-peer (c'est principalement le seeding et par extension le partage en gnral qui est cibl).
Ca reste  caution, je trouve diverses sources  ce sujet, mais c'est cela qui semble ressortir.

----------


## lordi403

Tout est dans le titre : Hadopi, c'est le lac majeur de la connerie franaise....

----------


## cdubet

L hadopi est la preuve que les industries "culturelles" et le lobby artistique sont capable de faire depenser des fortunes pour rien
Cette loi a ete faite par Sarkozy pour faire plaisir au lobby et a ete maintenu par hollande pour les memes raison.
C est quand meme rare les societes commerciales qui arrivent a faire que l etat depense des millions pour maintenir en vie un business model perim

Mais bon peut etre qu en 2040 notre president se dira que la farce a assez dur et qu el argent peut etre mieux depens ailleurs (mais la il pourra plus coucher avec des actrices mignonnes qui ont 20 ans de moins que lui)

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*HADOPI : la mort de lautorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur Internet programme pour le 4 fvrier 2022*
*par un amendement vot par les dputs*

Pendant que le Snat examine le projet de loi pour la Rpublique numrique, lautre chambre du Parlement franais sest penche sur le statut gnral des autorits administratives indpendantes (AAI) et des autorits publiques indpendantes (API). Entre checs et incomptences dnoncs, et le budget considrable qui lui est assign, lefficacit de la HADOPI (haute autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet) est de plus en plus remise en cause. Dans un nouvel amendement vot hier par lAssemble nationale, les dputs ont donc sign larrt de mort de lautorit de lutte contre la piraterie des uvres intellectuelles sur Internet, en ce qui les concerne.  Comme le proposait le rapporteur en commission, cet amendement inscrit dans la loi la fin de vie de la Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (HADOPI)  compter de lexpiration du mandat en cours du dernier de ses membres nomms, soit le 4 fvrier 2022 , est-il mentionn dans lexpos sommaire.

Il faut rappeler que ce vote de lAssemble nationale saligne avec les conclusions dun rapport que le Snat a publi en novembre dernier sur le bilan des autorits administratives indpendantes. Lequel rapport a suggr la suppression de la HADOPI estimant que lorganisme  na pas apport la preuve de son efficacit en tant que gendarme de lInternet , et que  les moyens de lutte contre le piratage  travers le mcanisme de la rponse gradue sont inoprants .  titre de rappel, le mcanisme de rponse gradue consiste  envoyer dans un premier temps des messages davertissements aux internautes dont laccs  Internet a t utilis  pour reprsenter, reproduire ou mettre  disposition une uvre sans l'autorisation des ayants droit , avant que des poursuites ne soient entames.

Ce rapport ainsi que le vote de lAssemble nationale pourraient donc faire tirer un trait sur des propositions mises un peu plus tt par le Snat, en aot dernier. Celles-ci visaient  sauver lautorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur le net. Les propositions de la chambre haute du Parlement franais prvoyaient notamment une simplification des sanctions, avec linstauration dune amende pour sanctionner les fraudeurs ayant tlcharg illgalement sur Internet. Une autre mesure galement propose tait la cration dune liste noire de sites web qui encouragent la fraude par la diffusion illgale de films, sries, ebooks, et autres uvres.

Un autre point qui pourrait jouer contre la HADOPI est que, comme cela est not dans lexpos sommaire de lamendement vot par lAssemble nationale, cette dcision saligne encore avec lengagement du prsident Franois Hollande de remettre en cause cette autorit, lors de sa campagne en 2012. Le compte  rebours pour la suppression de la HADOPI est-il donc lanc ?  qui reviendra alors la charge sacre de lutter efficacement contre la piraterie des uvres sur Internet ?

 ::fleche::  Amendement N 8 (Assemble nationale)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  HADOPI : le Snat suggre la suppression de cet organisme en estimant qu'il  n'a pas apport la preuve de son efficacit

----------


## Glutinus

> Un autre point qui pourrait jouer contre la HADOPI est que, comme cela est not dans lexpos sommaire de lamendement vot par lAssemble nationale, cette dcision saligne encore avec lengagement du prsident Franois Hollande de remettre en cause cette autorit, lors de sa campagne en 2012. Le compte  rebours pour la suppression de la HADOPI est-il donc lanc ?  qui reviendra alors la charge sacre de lutter efficacement contre la piraterie des uvres sur Internet ?


Notre cher prsident revient donc sur la fin de son mandat sur une promesse faite et sur laquelle il n'a pas boug le petit doigt ?
Pour que cela soit en oeuvre, il faut donc qu'il ait deux autres quinquennats  son actif  ::mouarf:: ...

----------


## RyzenOC

Es ce une bonne chose ?

Qu'on soit pour ou contre hadopi, elle tait inefficace et les sanctions (juste l'envoie d'une lettre) taient futile.
Qu'Hadopi disparaissent je suis pour, mais le risque c'est qu'ils la remplace par un truc pire.

Actuellement je tlcharge des torrents sans tre inquits, donc d'une certaine manire hadopi de par son inefficacit me protgeait et protgeaient tous les piratent.

Je pense que si le gouvernement voulait vraiment faire cesser le piratage il le pourrait, en censurant efficacement tous les sites de piratage (pas en bloquant juste le dns), en mettant de lourde sanction, si par exemple tu tlcharge mickey pour ton fils, tu fait 3ans de prison ferme, et enfin en mettant des boites noir dans les box.

Mais pour une fois les terroristes nous arrangent bien, car actuellement le gouvernement fait la chasse aux sites djihadiste, et laissent de cot t411 et piratebay  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'Hadopi disparaissent je suis pour, mais le risque c'est qu'ils la remplace par un truc pire.


Pire pour les pirates, ou pire dans le sens: un gouffre  pognon encore plus grand pour une efficacit toujours aussi nulle ?  ::aie:: 

Car bon, d'ici 2022, Hadopi, a nous aura cout plus de 80 millions cette connerie.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pire pour les pirates, ou pire dans le sens: un gouffre  pognon encore plus grand pour une efficacit toujours aussi nulle ?


les 2  ::mouarf:: 

Disons que je considre hadopi comme un moyen pour le gouvernement de se donner bonne conscience et de faire plaisir aux diteurs, sans pour autant embter les citoyens.
Juste 2-3 lettres/mois et c'est bon tous le monde est content.

----------


## r0d

2022. Quel courage! Attention, des bouleversements aussi impactants et aussi rapides pourraient tre dangereux pour la stabilit du pays...  ::ptdr::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

La vente de support de stockage numrique ne se portera jamais aussi bien.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## anykeyh

> 2022. Quel courage! Attention, des bouleversements aussi impactants et aussi rapides pourraient tre dangereux pour la stabilit du pays...


Faudrait pas que les copains perdent leur mandat trop vite, ils font faire quoi? Pointer  pole emploi  ::ptdr:: ? C'est trange comme le changement de l'age de la retraite ou les taxes nouvellement votes s'appliquent beaucoup plus vite...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Qu'on soit pour ou contre hadopi, elle tait inefficace et les sanctions (juste l'envoie d'une lettre) taient futile...


Personnellement, je suis contre le piratage, mais j'ai toujours pens (et je ne suis pas le seul) que a ne servirait  rien ... Tout a pour a ??? sera donc ma conclusion concernant un truc qui n'avait aucune chance de changer quoi que ce soit  quoi que ce soit. 

Bon dbarras donc, et le plus tt sera le mieux ... Amen !

----------


## Skury

voir d'ici 2022 comment la situation aura volu, et si cet arrt est maintenu.

Personnellement, je suis juste cur du vote en lui-mme... 4 voix contre 3 ? Il n'y a pas 577 dputs normalement ?

----------


## benjani13

> voir d'ici 2022 comment la situation aura volu, et si cet arrt est maintenu.
> 
> Personnellement, je suis juste cur du vote en lui-mme... 4 voix contre 3 ? Il n'y a pas 577 dputs normalement ?





> forces en prsence  9h40 5 LR, 1 UDI, 1 Ecolo, 1 RDSE, 1 PC, 5 PS





> forces en prsence  11h50 : 9 LR, 1 UDI, 1 RDSE, 1 ecolo, 2 PC, 5 PS





> Forces en prsence  14h40 6 LR, 4 PS, 2 PC


Source : https://twitter.com/contexte_num

Les dbats pour la cration d'Hadopi ne contenaient pas plus de participants. On retrouve une certaine logique, malheureusement...

Tu peux voir le vote  l'assembl ici : 




Mme avec 5-10 minutes de suspensions ils ont pas russi  trouver des dputs supplmentaires dans le btiments...

----------


## GPPro

La tradition veut aussi que le vendredi les dputs soient en RTT dans leur circonscription  ::mrgreen::

----------


## marsupial

Cette loi HADOPI me laissera comme souvenir imprissable le lgendaire Firewall sur OpenOffice, bruit qui a couru jusqu' la tribune de l'hmicycle port par la Ministre de la Culture en personne depuis un site concurrent lanc en pleine polmique par, ... euh... moi : "Tout le monde sait que de toute manire il existe un firewall sur OpenOffice ?!"
Simple : j'avais remarqu que les diffrentes parties reprenaient les arguments avancs sur le net  leur avantage sans trop saisir de quoi il parlait, comme Tor. Alors un mot savant sur un logiciel mconnu  l'poque...

Franche rigolade sur le site dont les intervenants ont eu la prsence d'esprit de ne pas relever l'normit du propos. Et mme d'en tre complice par un "ne dites rien, les mecs" en rponse.  ::zoubi:: 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## LapinGarou

> si par exemple tu tlcharge mickey pour ton fils, tu fait 3ans de prison ferme, et enfin en mettant des boites noir dans les box.


Dj que les tribunaux sont pas super rapides, les prisons pleines  craquer et que mme si tu frappes un rpresentant de l'ordre, tu ne fais limite qu'une garde  vue de 48h... Je les vois mal appliquer a.
Par contre, comme l'Etat cherche toujours plus d'argent, mettre des amendes aux pirates oui, comme mettre des radars l ou a rapporte plutt que l ou a sauve vraiment des vies... Ou nous pondre un permis "internet"  points...
Payer autant de fonctionnaires pour appliquer Hadopi qui est carrment inefficace... Autant commencer par l les conomies.

----------


## ramirez22

Un article beaucoup plus tay sur le sujet : http://tlime.com/hadopi-morte-vive-hadopi.html

----------


## seedbarrett

> Cette loi HADOPI me laissera comme souvenir imprissable le lgendaire Firewall sur OpenOffice, bruit qui a couru jusqu' la tribune de l'hmicycle port par la Ministre de la Culture en personne depuis un site concurrent lanc en pleine polmique par, ... euh... moi : "Tout le monde sait que de toute manire il existe un firewall sur OpenOffice ?!"
> Simple : j'avais remarqu que les diffrentes parties reprenaient les arguments avancs sur le net  leur avantage sans trop saisir de quoi il parlait, comme Tor. Alors un mot savant sur un logiciel mconnu  l'poque...
> 
> Franche rigolade sur le site dont les intervenants ont eu la prsence d'esprit de ne pas relever l'normit du propos. Et mme d'en tre complice par un "ne dites rien, les mecs" en rponse.


Srieusement t'as t derrire cette histoire ? Mec sans rire a m'a tellement fait rire  l'poque, je t'en suis reconnaissant  ::ptdr::

----------


## ramirez22

Alors l tu m'en bouche un coin  ::):  possibilit de donner l'adresse de ce site stp?

----------


## marsupial

Sincrement et srieusement, le coup du firewall vient d'un de mes post sur 01  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Sincrement et srieusement, le coup du firewall vient d'un de mes post sur 01


Tu sais qu' cause de toi je me suis engag en politique (et que j'y suis toujours) ? 
Parce que suite  cet pisode j'ai dcid que c'tait plus possible des politiques qui racontent autant de conneries sur le numrique.

----------


## Bono_BX

> Cette loi HADOPI me laissera comme souvenir imprissable le lgendaire Firewall sur OpenOffice, bruit qui a couru jusqu' la tribune de l'hmicycle port par la Ministre de la Culture en personne depuis un site concurrent lanc en pleine polmique par, ... euh... moi : "Tout le monde sait que de toute manire il existe un firewall sur OpenOffice ?!"
> Simple : j'avais remarqu que les diffrentes parties reprenaient les arguments avancs sur le net  leur avantage sans trop saisir de quoi il parlait, comme Tor. Alors un mot savant sur un logiciel mconnu  l'poque...
> 
> Franche rigolade sur le site dont les intervenants ont eu la prsence d'esprit de ne pas relever l'normit du propos. Et mme d'en tre complice par un "ne dites rien, les mecs" en rponse.


Mon hros ! ::ptdr::

----------


## marsupial

> Tu sais qu' cause de toi je me suis engag en politique (et que j'y suis toujours) ? 
> Parce que suite  cet pisode j'ai dcid que c'tait plus possible des politiques qui racontent autant de conneries sur le numrique.


Bon courage et excellente initiative. Le numrique est dj devenu tellement important et le sera encore plus.
Tu pourra leur passer le message qu'une licence globale aurait t bien plus efficace et moins coteuse comme solution ? Et l'est encore.
Tout comme viter de lutter contre les sites de streaming mais de les officialiser avec une contrepartie financire. Netflix va avoir besoin de concurrents d'une part; d'autre part a ferai le tri.
Parce que j'ai dj essay de leur expliquer il y a prs de 10 ans : ils ont prfr opter pour HADOPI pouss par les majors du divertissement, en particulier Hollywood.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Vous savez, les snateurs ne sont pas meilleurs (mais ils sont plus nombreux en sances). Malgr tout, ds que certains de ces vieillards  prennent la parole pour parler d'informatique, il y a de quoi se fendre la pipe. Tout  l'heure, il y avait une discussion en commission sur le prlvement  la source pour les impts directs ... ce que j'ai pu entendre comme sottises sur les consquences informatiques dans les entreprises qui seraient incapables de grer tout a  ::roll::  

Comme si la France tait incapable de faire ce que pratiquement tous les pays comparables au notre ont fait depuis bien longtemps. Il est grand temps de mettre une limite d'ge aux snateurs comme aux dputs en plus du non cumul des mandats.

----------


## Zirak

> Srieusement t'as t derrire cette histoire ?


Il a fait tellement de choses, qu'on ne sait plus trop...





> Edit ( prcision )
> N.B : je n'aime pas vraiment m'en souvenir, mais j'ai neutralis plus de 50 personnes le plus souvent en combat rapproch,  l'arme blanche,  la grenade, au 7.62. La photo du lgionnaire  l'entre de l'cole de Kolwezi, c'est moi. La libration du Baron Empain, c'est moi. La photo du dner de ttes chez le Baron de Rotschild, c'est moi. Tmoin de l'enlvement et "suicide" du ministre Boulin, c'est moi. Le dernier  avoir touch Bon Scott avant l'autopsie, c'est moi ( la photo parue dans les mdias de son cadavre, c'est moi ). Le dernier  avoir touch le corps de Jacques Mesrine avant autopsie, c'est moi. L'enregistrement du mme Jacques Mesrine lors de son emprisonnement  Fleury-Merogis, c'est moi. Le dcoupage  la serpe de la femme et la fille du parrain de la mafia sicilienne, c'est moi. Pas mal de fondations m'ont servi de tombeau aux tueurs dudit parrain qui posait des petites filles franaises sur le trottoir. Et autres menus travaux d'informations dont l'Etat franais disposent comme le commanditaire de l'assassinat de Kennedy chang avec le MOSSAD contre l'information des commanditaires de l'enlvement des athltes Israliens lors des JO de Munich en 1972. Ou encore la mort de Khomeini, c'est moi.

----------


## halaster08

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pourquoi l'arret en 2022?
Si l'tat reconnais que HADOPI est couteuse et inefficace pourquoi ne pas arreter maintenant? aprs on s'tonne qu'il n'y a plus d'argent dans les caisses.
Peut-tre faudrait-il leur envoyer une lettre  ce sujet ...

----------


## AoCannaille

> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer pourquoi l'arret en 2022?
> Si l'tat reconnais que HADOPI est couteuse et inefficace pourquoi ne pas arreter maintenant? aprs on s'tonne qu'il n'y a plus d'argent dans les caisses.
> Peut-tre faudrait-il leur envoyer une lettre  ce sujet ...




A vrai dire, ce n'est pas un arrt simple d'Hadopi dans son sens large du terme, mais un transfert de son travail  une autre autorit : Le CSA. L'objectif est donc de limiter les frais.
Un transfert, a s'organise, et il faut bien trouver un endroit o caler ceux qui travaillaient pour hadopi et qui ne seront pas repris par le CSA, pour ne pas qu'il se retrouve  la porte ds aujourd'hui si l'arrt tait brutal. (ce qui, s'ils sont fonctionnaires, constituerait un chmage technique pour lequel ils seraient pays comme prcdemment... Autant les laisser sur hadopi!)

Mais je suis largement d'accord, 1 an ou 2 devrait suffire... 6 ans pour a, c'est abus.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Le gouvernement vient  la rescousse d'HADOPI*
*et obtient la suppression du texte suggrant la mise  mort de lautorit aprs 2022*

La HADOPI vient une nouvelle fois dchapper  la mort aprs un vote de la Commission des lois du Snat. Cette fois, cest le gouvernement lui-mme qui a propos un amendement suggrant la suppression du texte que les dputs ont vot le mois dernier ; lequel texte suggrait la fin de vie de la HADOPI,   compter de lexpiration du mandat en cours du dernier de ses membres nomms , soit le 4 fvrier 2022. Le gouvernement a donc obtenu la faveur des snateurs qui ont vot pour supprimer le texte sur la fin de vie de la HADOPI.

Ce nest pas la premire fois que lavenir de lautorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur internet est sujet  des dbats. Pendant les campagnes prsidentielles de 2012, Franois Hollande avait dj abord la question et fait la promesse dabroger la loi HADOPI. Rien que lanne dernire, un rapport du Snat sur le bilan des autorits administratives indpendantes, publi en novembre dernier, a galement conclu que la HADOPI devrait tre supprime. Le vote des dputs le mois dernier tait donc un premier pas vers ce que bon nombre dobservateurs espraient voir. Mais le gouvernement estime quil nest  pas souhaitable douvrir aujourdhui un dbat sur lavenir de la HADOPI ,  en raison du rle pdagogique  quelle joue.

Comme arguments, le gouvernement explique que  depuis 2010, la Haute Autorit pour la Diffusion des uvres et la Protection des droits sur Internet (HADOPI) assure pleinement ses missions de mise en uvre de la rponse gradue, de dveloppement de loffre lgale et de rgulation des mesures techniques de protection. La HADOPI constitue dsormais un lment important de la stratgie de lutte contre le piratage, en particulier par son rle pdagogique, aux cts dautres lments comme, par exemple, les initiatives visant  asscher le financement des sites participant  la diffusion illicite duvres protges. [] Ainsi, en raison du rle pdagogique de la HADOPI, tant dans la mise en uvre de la lutte contre le piratage que dans le suivi du dveloppement de loffre lgale, il nest pas souhaitable douvrir aujourdhui un dbat sur lavenir de la HADOPI. 

Aprs plusieurs annes que la dissolution de la HADOPI est voque, le gouvernement reconnat  prsent que lautorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur internet assure pleinement ses missions. La HADOPI est donc partie pour rester indfiniment,  moins quil y ait encore un renversement de la situation.

Source : Commission des lois (Snat)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

----------


## RyzenOC

eh ben, tous ce temps dpenser pour au final...ne rien faire.
Le gouvernement en as d'autre des comme sa ? ah oui la loi du travail.


Le gouvernement devrait arrter d'essayer de contenter tous le monde et d'avancer, mme si c'est pour foncer droit dans le mur c'est toujours mieu que de stagner et attendre la mort.

----------


## Kikuts

Les *********************** sans dconner ..... Ils en ont pas assez de jeter notre argent par la fentre... C'est aussi utile qu'un h dans dveloppement...

----------


## Traroth2

Alors l, je suis stupfait ! Non, a me coupe les jambes ! Je ne m'attendais pas du tout  ce que le gouvernement annule la suppression d'Hadopi ! PAS DU TOUT !

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Zefling

La crdibilit de ce gouvernement de gauche droite en prend encore un peu plus dans l'aile.  ::oops::

----------


## halaster08

Au contraire je trouve cette dcision tout  fait logique, a rentre parfaitement dans la continuit de ce que fait le gouvernement.
Tout le monde sais qu'HADOPI ne sert  rien et coute cher donc on garde, un peu comme la loi travail ...

----------


## Zirak

> Tout le monde sais qu'HADOPI ne sert  rien et coute cher donc on garde, *un peu comme la loi travail* ...


Bof, la loi travail va avoir des effets elle, et pas seulement 3 courriers, et puis elle va rapporter de l'argent  pas mal de copains friqus, qui fileront un coup de main pendant les prochaines lections.

Alors effectivement, HADOPI a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre, comme chez beaucoup de monde, alors que la loi travail, il faut rellement s'inquiter...

----------


## benjani13

Hollande promet d'abroger Hadopi, puis son gouvernement fait tous pour la conserver. Le snat fait un rapport sur l'inutilit d'Hadopi, mais vote ensuite pour sa survie.

J'ai la tte qui tourne  force de regarder ces girouettes...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Aujourd'hui dans ma 2cv j'ai une enceinte bluetooh. Alors forcment je lis des formats numrique mais j'ai aussi mes habitudes musicales.
> ...
> Il y aurait-il un accroissement de la surveillance numrique ?
> 
> Big Brother is washing you ?


Tu as une 2cv deuche ???

L'application immdiate de la fouille statistique  grande chelle et du Big Data sera la surveillance de masse des populations conquises, ce que faisait la Stasi pour la compte de l'URSSS. C'est pour cela que les grands sponsors du Big Data sont les agences de renseignement.
C'est aussi pour cela que ce sont les lettons, estoniens et polonais qui ont bris l'URSS , peuples moins organiss donc moins aptes  tablir de la police politique, mais donc plus libre et plus attachs  la libert.
Actuellement, les informations recueillis par la DCRI (quel horrible acronyme, au moins DST et RG avaient du style) sont remontes quotidiennement aux USA pour analyse, ce qui va te remonter encore plus.

----------


## Saverok

> C'est aussi pour cela que ce sont les lettons, estoniens et polonais qui ont bris l'URSS , peuples moins organiss donc moins aptes  tablir de la police politique, mais donc plus libre et plus attachs  la libert.


Hein ??????  ::weird:: 
Je trouve ton explication sur la chute de l'URSS totalement capillotracte.
Comment veux-tu que la Pologne au temps de l'URSS puisse avoir une police politique alors que l'Etat Polonais n'existait mme pas.
Au temps de l'URSS, il n'y avait aucune structure d'Etat Polonais.
Tout, absolument tout tait centralis  Moscou.
Si tu veux des raisons  la chute de l'URSS, c'est du ct d'un pouvoir ultra centralis  l'extrme et gangren par la corruption,  un empire vaste et  des peuples opprims.
Et par nature, une nation opprime finit tjrs par se soulever  un moment o  un autre.

Le soulvement de la Pologne face  l'URSS est assez similaire  celui des colonies.
La France et l'Angleterre taient trs loin d'avoir une police politique du niveau de la stasi (mme s'ils pas tout blanc non plus) et pourtant, les colonies ont tout de mme rclames leur indpendance.

----------


## delattre13

> Hein ?????? 
> La France et l'Angleterre taient trs loin d'avoir une police politique du niveau de la stasi (mme s'ils pas tout blanc non plus) et pourtant, les colonies ont tout de mme rclames leur indpendance.


La France a perdue ses colonies aprs un courrier de la BP aux dirigeants anglo-saxons (le premier ministre anglais et le prsident des tats-Unis) et contre-signs par tous les grands groupes ptroliers de l'poque (Shell, Mobil, Exxon, etc...) juste aprs la dcouverte du ptrole au Sahara.
Dans cette lettre le dirigeant BP disait : Il est inacceptable qu'un pays vaincu puisse disposer de ressource ptrolire sur son territoire.
Ce  quoi l'URSS a rpondu d'accord que la France ne dispose plus de ressource ptrolire mais il est tout aussi inacceptable que la totalit de la production ptrolire mondiale soit sous le contrle exclusif des anglo-amricains.

C'est ainsi que la guerre d'indpendance de l'Algrie a dbute avec le contrle de lAlgrie par lU.R.S.S. et le Maroc sous la coupe des .U.A.
De mme la guerre du Vietnam, qui fournissait la plus grande quantit du caoutchouc d'hva au monde faisant de Michelin le plus grand producteur mondial de Pneu, et qui est pass sous contrle amricains avec les rsultats que lon connat. Les .U.A. ont abandonn le Vietnam quand on a trouv le moyen de produire du caoutchouc synthtique.

Pour en revenir  Adopi pour moi le piratage c'est quand un artiste sort une chanson et qu'en l'coutant les yeux ferms vous vous dtes c'est un tel qui chante mais c'est un autre chanteur qui sort un disque avec la mme voix, la mme faon de chanter et le mme style de musique qu'un autre chanteur initiateur de ce talent. 
En ce moment par exemple il y a trois chanteuses qui imitent Rihanna. Si on ne voit pas le clip on jurerait que cest du Rihanna mais non ce ne sont que des plagiaires. Un peu comme si quelqu'un rcupre les sources de vos programmes et changent quelques noms de variables et revend le programme en prenant les droits d'auteur. 

Quand au tlchargement pour la musique on fait beaucoup de cinma alors que la diffusion sur la radio et les clips sur les chanes musicales sont gratuites. Et pour les films quand ils sont bons rien ne vaut une sance 3D au cinma. Pour les navets il y en a assez sur les chanes de la tl ce n'est pas la peine de perdre du temps  les tlcharger. Pour dtecter un navet il suffit de savoir s'il a eu le prix du festival de Cannes.

Salutations  tous

----------


## Voyvode

> Pour dtecter un navet il suffit de savoir s'il a eu le prix du festival de Cannes.


Hlas non, tous les navets nont pas t rcompenss au festival de Cannes. Ce serait trop simple.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## remotesolo

Qui a pu un seul instant croire que tous ces postes factices grassement pays crs de toutes pices pour des copains allaient tre supprims ?   ::lol:: 

Comme la loi travail en ce moment, regardez bien ce qui est en train de se produire derrire l'cran de fume .... qui va comme toujours rcuprer des augmentations, des postes , des avantages et qui va l'avoir bien profond au final ... ?   
Le scnario change  chaque fois mais la fin de l'histoire est toujours la mme.

----------


## LapinGarou

> Qui a pu un seul instant croire que tous ces postes factices grassement pays crs de toutes pices pour des copains allaient tre supprims ?


+1.

Mais je me demande QUAND les gens vont faire quelque chose pour qu'ils arrtent de se ... ficher de nous pour rester polis et de jeter l'argent que l'Etat n'a pas par les fentres aprs l'avoir jets aux chiottes.

----------


## el_slapper

> +1.
> 
> Mais je me demande QUAND les gens vont faire quelque chose pour qu'ils arrtent de se ... ficher de nous pour rester polis et de jeter l'argent que l'Etat n'a pas par les fentres aprs l'avoir jets aux chiottes.


tant pis, je trolle :

Il n'y a que les vieux qui votent, et les vieux, il suffit de leur faire peur en hurlant que les socialo-communistes(les vrais, pas le PS) vont leur piquer leur bas de laine pour avoir leur vote.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais je me demande QUAND les gens vont faire quelque chose pour qu'ils arrtent de se ... ficher de nous pour rester polis et de jeter l'argent que l'Etat n'a pas par les fentres aprs l'avoir jets aux chiottes.


L'argent ils ne le jettent pas par les fentre, c'est de politiques qu'on parle, l'argent ils se le mettent de cot

----------


## 14bof01

Bonjour
Peut-on m'expliquer comment 115 votants donne 104,35% + 6.09% + 4.35% soit 114,79% (pour cent) ? 
Le "camembert" joint reprsentant 100% des 115 votants o sont les 14.79% et encore il manque 0,21% ...
Me
Merci

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Bonjour
> Peut-on m'expliquer comment 115 votants donne 104,35% + 6.09% + 4.35% soit 114,79% (pour cent) ? 
> Le "camembert" joint reprsentant 100% des 115 votants o sont les 14.79% et encore il manque 0,21% ...
> Me
> Merci


Le sondage en haut de la page donne :
- Oui = 120 = 90,91%
- Non = 5 = 3,79%
- Pas d'avis = 7 = 5,30%

Chez moi, a fait 132 votants et 100% ... je ne vois rien de scandaleux  ::D:

----------


## Mpolo

Les snateurs conseillaient la fin d'hadopi parce qu'ils la jugeaient inutile (car inefficace) et coteuse.
Mais en toute logique partisane ils votent pour son maintient, ou peut-tre pour le maintient des petits copains  des postes peinards et rmunrateurs.
On nage dans la compromission, le clientlisme et la corruption.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Les snateurs conseillaient la fin d'hadopi parce qu'ils la jugeaient inutile (car inefficace) et coteuse.
> Mais en toute logique partisane ils votent pour son maintient, ou peut-tre pour le maintient des petits copains  des postes peinards et rmunrateurs.
> On nage dans la compromission, le clientlisme et la corruption.


Il ne faut peut-tre pas exagrer non plus, la ralit est toute autre (c'est ce que je pense en regardant rgulirement la chaine parlementaire). En fait, ce sont des types qui ne comprennent absolument rien en matire d'informatique et c'tait dj vrai pour la loi HADOPI d'origine.

Ce sont les mmes qui demandent la retraite  65 voir 70 ans qui s'accrochent  leurs siges de dputs, snateurs, maires ... et autres (car en plus, ils cumulent les mandats lectoraux) mme quand ils ont plus de 70 ou mme 80 ans. C'est eux qu'il faudrait mettre  la retraite d'office en mettant des limites d'age pour les postes  responsabilit.

Comment voulez-vous qu'un type de 80 ans ou plus et qui n'a jamais de sa vie travaill dans l'informatique puisse comprendre ce qu'il est en train de voter ??? Et mme si "POUR FAIRE DANS LE COUP" ils ont un compte Twitter, face de bouc ou autre, ils n'y comprennent absolument rien.

Si HADOPI existe, c'est juste parce que des vieillards sniles imposent des lois auquelles ils ne comprennent absolument rien dans les deux assembles, et pas une conspiration venue d'on ne sais o.

----------


## cdubet

@pierre girard
C est pas tant que les deputes ou senateurs ne comprennent rien a internet ou a l informatique (c est vrai mais apres tout ils votent aussi des tas de lois sur des sujets ou ils n y comprennent rien, par ex sur la defense, l industrie, l agriculture ...)

Le probleme c est les lobby: hadopi est defendu par les "zayant droit", tout ce beau monde qui se congratule dans des receptions mondaine, qui vit de subventions et qui a le bras long (il n y a qu a voir le regime des intermittants du spectacle ou avec qui couche notre president)
Donc n importe quel politicien qui veut faire carriere sait que c est un lobby a caresser dans le sens du poil, sinon il va lui arriver des bricoles et bye bye carriere.
Que pese a cote la defense de l interet general ou simplement le fait qu on ne sauvera pas les dinausausre en interdisant les mamiferes. Les "zayant droit" vivent dans un monde qui n existe plus, leur meteorite s appelle internet.
Mais contrairement aux tyranausaures, ils essaient de reculer l echeance ...


Sinon c est quand meme formidable l argent qui est gaspille en France: le cloud souverain, le windows franchouillard, l hadopi ... et apres on doit tailler dans le budget de la recherche
Et tout ca pour peut etre finir derriere Melanchon dans un an ... ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> et apres on doit tailler dans le budget de la recherche


Cette partie est fausse.

Mme si le budget de la recherche n'a pas un pourcentage aussi gros que dans certains autres pays, celui de la France a encore augment de 6 millions d'euros cette anne (pour un total de plus de 7 milliards d'euros).

Donc oui, on peut ne pas le trouver assez consquent, mais non, on ne peut pas dire que l'on "taille dedans" au profit d'autres choses.

----------


## GPPro

??? Je nje sais pas o tu vas chercher tes news, mais les denires nouvelles que j'avais eues venaient des prsidents d'universits qui se plaigaient d'une coupe de plus de 200 millions d'euros dans le budget de la recherche. Accessoirement les gouvernements franais (tous autant qu'ils sont) sont spcialistes des effets d'annonces sur les budgets allous  la recherche, on annonce X milliards et  l'arrive plusieurs centaines de millions ne sont pas verss.

----------


## Zirak

Ca vaut que ce a vaut, mais du site du gouvernement :

http://www.enseignementsup-recherche...recherche.html

+305 millions pour l'enseignement sup, et + 6 millions pour la recherche.


Aprs je n'ai pas t voir pour les annes prcdentes, c'est probable que jusqu'en 2015 le budget ait t en diminution pendant un certain temps, a je ne sais pas.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

D'un autre ct, dpenser l'argent qu'on n'a pas c'est ce qu' fait Sarko pendant 5 ans. Rsultat, 600 milliards de dettes supplmentaires (plus de 100 milliards par an). En plus, la scurit (police et arme) suite  ce que l'on sait a pas mal dsquilibr les finances publiques.

Mais pour ce qui est de HADOPI, je suis quasiment certain que a cote plus que a ne rapporte ... et je doute fort que quoi que ce soit arrive dans les poches des auteurs/compositeurs, mais arrive plutt dans la poche des "Majors Company".  ::(:

----------


## GPPro

Apparemment les coupes auxquelles je faisais rfrence auraient t annules : http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...0_4355770.html

Ne jamais se fier  la com d'un gouvernement sur ce sujet, depuis le temps que je gravite autour de la recherche je peux te certifier que ce genre de coupes il me faut plus des doigts d'une main pour les compter. LEs chercheurs tant plutt discrets par nature il semblerait que les politiques ne se privent pas de les enfler.

----------


## Zirak

> Ne jamais se fier  la com d'un gouvernement sur ce sujet, depuis le temps que je gravite autour de la recherche je peux te certifier que ce genre de coupes il me faut plus des doigts d'une main pour les compter.


Certes, mais o trouver des chiffres / un avis objectif, si on ne peut se fier, ni aux chiffres du gouvernement, ni (dsol mais cela me semble logique) aux X chercheurs  qui on pose la question (pour peu que certains d'entres eux, n'aient pas eu leur budget reconduit et donc ne soient pas forcment objectif) ? 

Car il y a aussi coupe et coupe. Mme sans diminuer ton budget, tu peux choisir de ne pas financer les mmes recherches car il y a des choses plus prometteuses / urgentes / importantes que d'autres.

Typiquement, si une quipe X de chercheurs bosse sur le sujet A avec 10 millions par an de budget, mais qu'au final, on rattribue ces 10 millions  l'quipe Y de chercheurs pour le sujet B, le groupe X ne va-t-il pas se plaindre de "coupes" dans le budget ? (alors qu'au final, ce n'est pas une coupe, le budget n'a pas chang). Enfin tu vois ce que je veux dire ? 


C'est un peu comme le comptage des manifestants par les forces de l'ordre ou les syndicats, donc 99% des cas, les deux doivent tre faux. ^^


Donc oui, c'est loin d'tre la panace au niveau des financements, mais je voulais juste montrer qu'il faut faire attention avec certaines affirmations, au final, on ne sait pas vraiment si le budget de la recherche est en baisse ou non, suivant les diffrents chiffres. Donc dire que c'est  cause du financement d'Hadopi, c'est peut-tre aller un peu vite.  ::D: 


@Pierre Girard : il n'y a pas d'hsitations  avoir, cela cot forcment plus que cela rapporte, en 6 ans de temps, le nombre de condamnations se compte sur les doigts de la main, donc dj, cela ne rembourse pas les X millions par an pour les salaires des gens de Hadopi + les millions de courriers envoys. Et mme si cela avait fait effectivement baisser le piratage, (ce qui est loin d'tre prouv), l'argent du piratage en moins, ne vas en effet que majoritairement dans la poche des Majors (l'Etat y rcupre bien un peu de TVA, mais je doute que cela rembourse les frais de fonctionnement).

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> ...celui de la France a encore augment de 6 
> millions d'euros cette anne (pour un total de plus de 7 milliards d'euros).


0.1% d'augmentation ! Super. De combien ont augment les impts ces dernires annes ?

----------


## Zirak

> 0.1% d'augmentation ! Super. De combien ont augment les impts ces dernires annes ?


Quel rapport ? 

J'ai dis que le montant tait suffisant et que c'tait bien ? 


Quelqu'un affirme que le budget a t rduit, je montre que non, 0.1% d'augmentation, c'est quand mme une augmentation et pas une coupe dans le budget. Mon propos n'allait pas plus loin.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Quel rapport ? 
> ...
> Quelqu'un affirme que le budget a t rduit, je montre que non, 0.1% d'augmentation, c'est quand mme une augmentation et pas une coupe dans le budget. Mon propos n'allait pas plus loin.


C'est juste.

Je ne souhaite pas troller. Et je nai pas de temps  affecter  des recherches, mais pour bien faire les choses, ne faudrait-il pas regarder les volutions du cours de la vie et de ce budget, au moins pour l'anne en question_? Il y a fort  parier que 0,1_% corresponde  une coupe.

Cest vrai que mon propos suggre le procs dintention. Et cest bien parce que je naccorde aucune confiance aux administrateurs de la France. Mais vous, Zirak, avez toute ma confiance !

----------


## Coriolan

*HADOPI : l'autorit a transmis au parquet deux fois plus de dossiers en un an*
*Aprs que le gouvernement soit venu  sa rescousse*

Il y a quelques mois, on avait annonc la mort prvue de la HADOPI. En effet, face aux checs et incomptences dnonces et le budget considrable qui lui est assign, son efficacit a t remise en cause. Tout a commenc lorsqu'un rapport snatorial propose sa suppression en novembre 2015. Puis un amendement a t vot par les dputs afin de mettre fin  la vie de lautorit publique en 2022. Le texte avait t vot contre lavis du gouvernement, ce qui l'a pouss  ragir et  dposer un autre amendement au Snat, supprimant cette date dchance. 

La HADOPI est bien toujours l, cest ce que rvlent ses derniers chiffres publis ce mercredi. Linstitution a franchi le cap de 1000 dossiers transmis au parquet, depuis sa cration en 2010. Le transfert de dossiers a connu une acclration notable entre juin 2015 et juin 2016. Durant cette priode, linstitution a transmis 688 dossiers  la justice contre 362 entre 2010 et juin 2015. Il est clair que dans sa lutte contre le tlchargement illgal, la HADOPI a dcid de hausser le ton avec les rcidivistes, cest--dire les internautes qui ont t alerts deux fois aprs constat de tlchargements illgaux.

Il faut noter que ces transmissions vers le parquet nimpliquent pas forcment des condamnations. Ce dernier reste libre dengager - ou non - des poursuites  lencontre des abonns concerns, mais dans la plupart des cas, un simple rappel  la loi est effectu. 


La HADOPI a maintenu un rythme soutenu denvoi des avertissements aux internautes
Durant ltape pralable  cette phase judiciaire, la HADOPI a maintenu un rythme soutenu denvoi des avertissements aux internautes, passant de 150 000 notifications pendant le mois de mars  177 641 pendant le mois de juin. Mais ils restent moins nombreux que la moyenne enregistre pendant lanne 2015. Au total, linstitution a franchi le cap de 7 millions de courriels envoys depuis sa cration en 2010 (le compteur stant arrt  6 980 965 le 30 juin). La moyenne denvoi de seconds avertissements (par lettre recommande) est reste stable, entre 12 000 et 15 000 par mois, pour un total de 635 332.

Aujourdhui, les rsultats de la HADOPI sont loin de faire l'unanimit auprs des dputs. Malgr son budget de 8,5 millions deuros, en hausse de 2,5 millions deuros, beaucoup se demandent si la _riposte gradue_ instaure par linstitution a un effet significatif sur le piratage, qui reste trs lev en France.



Source : HADOPI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement vient  la rescousse d'HADOPI et obtient la suppression du texte suggrant la mise  mort de l'autorit aprs 2022
 ::fleche::  HADOPI : la mort de l'autorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur Internet programme pour le 4 fvrier 2022, par un amendement vot par les dputs

----------


## Voleurdepoules

Comment calculez vous les participations ?  ::dehors:: 

Edit: Je pense que Hadopi ne sers a rien  part fournir un job  certaines personnes.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Aujourdhui, les rsultats de la HADOPI sont loin de faire l'unanimit auprs des dputs. Malgr son budget de 8,5 millions deuros, en hausse de 2,5 millions deuros, 
> ...
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Que la France a gaspill 8,5 millions d' pour rien (ou presque).

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Le travail prend diffrente forme. Donc pour rien, pas selon ceux qui y sont, y ont t et y seront. Mme ci certains pensent que sa sert  rien.
Au lieu de  ANPE seulement, il y a bien ressource rh (bas au tat unis) et les "human booster" qui cre des emplois. Pourtant il y en a vraiment beaucoup du mme genre et sa ne fait que rpertorier et rediriger.

Il y a quelques annes, s'inscrire sur le portail de l'emploi cher Michelin tait synonyme d'inscription dans les bases de gestions de ressources humaines hirarchis et hberg au USA.

Pour en revenir au sujet, le piratage est trs lev en France. Oui. Les outils le permettant sont trs souvent de quel provenance ?




> Quel est le rapport avec HADOPI ?


C'est fait, juste aprs t'avoir remis en France. Il y a mme pas besoin de traductions linguistiques.
Tu devrais demander le justificatif de suivi, ainsi que des frais de douane pour des choses illgales qui ne sont pas de la contrefaons et encore moins ayant un prix comme en magasin. (je te vois bien agent de la douane.)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Le travail prend diffrente forme. Donc pour rien, pas selon ceux qui y sont, y ont t et y seront. Mme ci certains pensent que sa sert  rien.
> Au lieu de  ANPE seulement, il y a bien ressource rh (bas au tat unis) et les "human booster" qui cre des emplois. Pourtant il y en a vraiment beaucoup du mme genre et sa ne fait que rpertorier et rediriger.
> 
> Il y a quelques annes, s'inscrire sur le portail de l'emploi cher Michelin tait synonyme d'inscription dans les bases de gestions de ressources humaines hirarchis et hberg au USA.


Quel est le rapport avec HADOPI ?

----------


## GEP007

*En tant que dveloppeurs on devrait plutt tre pour la protection des droits d'auteurs, Non ?*
a me ferait quand mme mal que l'on pique mes ides ... 
 ::pastaper::

----------


## GEP007

> France : les dputs votent pour la suppression de la Hadopi en 2022


*Ben voyons, ils auront le temps de changer 2022 fois d'avis !!! 
*

----------


## el_slapper

> *En tant que dveloppeurs on devrait plutt tre pour la protection des droits d'auteurs, Non ?*
> a me ferait quand mme mal que l'on pique mes ides ...


Une ide n'a aucune valeur en soi. C'est l'implmentation qui en fait toute la valeur. Et d'ailleurs, un brevet industriel srieux comporte gnralement pas mal d'lments qui permettent l'excution.

----------


## GEP007

> Une ide n'a aucune valeur en soi. C'est l'implmentation qui en fait toute la valeur.



*Exact ! J'aurais du parler de la 'matrialisation de mes ides '...* 
En mme temps, il est pas facile d'imaginer de pouvoir voler une ide tant qu'elle n'est pas formule, soit, dans notre cas, implmente...

Je ne suis pas convaincu que les Brevets industriels soient une solution envisageable dans de nombreux cas dont le mien : 
Je n'ai jamais pu utiliser cette solution mme pour des progiciels pouvant demander +sieurs annes de dveloppements mais constamment volutif ( cots de mise en oeuvre, dlais ), la direction n'tant pas intresse...

*J'en ai discut une fois avec des employs de l'OMPI et je n'ai jamais eu de leur part une proposition de solutions 'light'...
*

 ::furieux::

----------


## Marco46

> *En tant que dveloppeurs on devrait plutt tre pour la protection des droits d'auteurs, Non ?*
> a me ferait quand mme mal que l'on pique mes ides ...


Quel rapport avec la HADOPI ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Hadopi c'est beaucoup d'argent jet par la fentre.

a ne sert strictement  rien,  part dissuader les gens de rechercher leurs fichiers illgaux sur les rseaux P2P.

Il y a des sites :
de streamingde stockage de fichiersde liens vers des sites de streamingde liens vers des sites de stockage de fichiers

Les 4 sites font du profits et ne sont pas inquits par Hadopi, les utilisateurs peuvent tlcharger sries, films, logiciels, etc, sans tre inquit.

Si a n'a pas chang, quand on se fait prendre a fait :
eMail d'avertissementeMail d'avertissementLettre recommandeRien

De toute faon une adresse IP n'est pas une preuve et on peut trs facilement recevoir un avertissement de la part d'Hadopi sans rien avoir tlcharg.
Le projet  la base c'tait de faire installer un logiciel espion chez ceux qui se sont fait prendre 3 fois, une entreprise prive aurait gr toutes les informations aspir par l'espion, mais a n'a pas t fait.

Il existe des solutions pour ne pas tre drange par Hadopi comme payer un VPN par exemple.

----------


## Kapeutini

Tor permet-il de fureter incognito sans le chien de garde gouvernemental Hadopi ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Hadopi sollicite une subvention de 9 millions deuros*
*au titre des crdits ncessaires  laccomplissement de ses missions pour lanne 2017*

Entre checs et incomptences dnoncs, et le budget considrable qui lui est assign, lefficacit de HADOPI (Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet) a t frquemment remise en cause ces dernires annes. En avril de cette anne, 4 dputs contre 3, sur plus de 500 en principe, ont donc vot pour la suppression de lautorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur internet en 2022. Mais le texte suggrant la mise  mort de Hadopi a t par la suite rejet par le Snat.

Aprs avoir donc frl la mort, Hadopi continue un peu plus discrtement dexister, mais pour cela, on ne peut pas carter la question pineuse de son budget de fonctionnement ; lequel budget ne saurait tre justifi daprs de nombreuses critiques. Pour lanne 2017, linstitution charge de la mise en place de la riposte gradue contre les personnes en France qui sadonnent au piratage des uvres sur internet demande une subvention de 9 millions deuros, au titre des crdits ncessaires  laccomplissement de ses missions. Cest ce que rvle une demande datant du 28 juillet et signe par Christian Phline, le nouveau prsident de la Haute Autorit.


En faisant le cumul des fonds qui lui ont t allous jusqu ce jour, Hadopi a dj cot 60 millions deuros au contribuable. Si sa demande lui est accorde, cela passera donc  prs de 70 millions deuros. Mais pour quel bilan ?  cette question, les Franais ne sauraient avoir de rponse satisfaisante. Mais le mois dernier, lautorit de lutte contre la piraterie sur internet a brandi des rsultats mettant en avant la croissance du nombre de dossiers transmis au parquet. 

Linstitution semble avoir dcid de hausser le ton avec les rcidivistes, les personnes qui ont t alertes deux fois aprs stre adonnes  la piraterie sur internet. Avec 362 dossiers transmis au paquet entre 2010 et juin 2015, Hadopi est presque pass du simple au double avec 688 dossiers transmis entre juin 2015 et juin 2016, ce qui lui permet de franchir le cap de 1000 dossiers transmis au parquet depuis sa cration en 2010. Il faut toutefois noter que les transmissions de dossiers  la justice ne sont gure synonymes de condamnation. On ne peut pas non plus dire quel a t limpact de la riposte gradue sur le phnomne de piraterie sur internet. 

Pour le moment, ce nest quune demande de subvention, une somme identique  celle qui a t demande pour lanne 2016, avant que le gouvernement ne dcide de lui octroyer juste 500 000 euros en moins, cest--dire une subvention de 8,5 millions. Ce qui pourrait donc facilement lui tre accord. 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Hadopi : l'autorit a transmis au parquet deux fois plus de dossiers en un an, aprs que le gouvernement soit venu  sa rescousse
 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement vient  la rescousse d'Hadopi, et obtient la suppression du texte suggrant la mise  mort de l'autorit aprs 2022

----------


## el_slapper

*** ****, a ose tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait.

----------


## halaster08

9 millions pour 300 lettres de plus, heureusement qu'ils ne travaillent pas  la poste ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *** ****, a ose tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait.


Ce ne sont pas ceux qui demandent qui sont ****, mais ceux qui ont cr, ceux qui n'ont pas supprim, ceux qui vont de nouveau allouer des fonds, et enfin ceux qui ont et vont voter pour tout ceux-l !

----------


## Voyvode

> En faisant le cumul des fonds qui lui ont t allous jusqu ce jour,  Hadopi a dj cot 60 millions deuros au contribuable. Si sa demande  lui est accorde, cela passera donc  prs de 70 millions deuros.


a fait plus de 50 000 ordinateurs. Pendant ce temps, le commissariat de mon patelin est encore sous Windows XP avec une seule imprimante par tage

----------


## ZenZiTone

Qu'ils donnent les fonds aux ayant-droit, on gagnera du temps.

----------


## LapinGarou

9 millions pour autant d'efficacit sur ces dernires annes... 
Il y a vraiment des planqus... qui ont des relations au Snat et mme ailleurs...

J'ai bien aim 


> "En avril de cette anne, 4 dputs contre 3, sur plus de 500 *en principe*"








> a fait plus de 50 000 ordinateurs. Pendant ce temps, le commissariat de mon patelin est encore sous Windows XP avec une seule imprimante par tage


Faut bien payer tous le monde et leurs assistants qui ont eux aussi leurs assistants... l'assistanat a de l'avenir.

ps: Pourquoi ne les demandent-ils pas aux industries concernes qui brassent de l'argent mme grce aux morts (par ex l'argent qu'aurait d toucher M. Jackson, o va-t-il ?)

----------


## Andarus

Je rappelle que hadopi devait aussi servir  accrotre/amlior l'offre lgal en france qui est une catastrophe. Quand je veux un film en vod je passe toujours 2 heures  chercher avant de me rendre compte que le blue-ray est moins cher... Je rve d'un steam de la Vod...

Aller jeter un il  leur seul initiative en la matire : https://www.offrelegale.fr/, c'est risible ::weird::

----------


## marsupial

9 millions ? Cela reprsente au moins le budget pour 2-3 films franais.
Pendant ce temps l,  la SACEM, on ripaille gauloisement.
Sinon  titre indicatif, Sopra-Storia a reu pour un contrat de 2 ans un budget bien infrieur pour unifier le systme de paie des Armes, Louvois. Et celui des fonctionnaires par la suite.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...ps: Pourquoi ne les demandent-ils pas aux industries concernes qui brassent de l'argent mme grce aux morts (par ex l'argent qu'aurait d toucher M. Jackson, o va-t-il ?)


Trs bien vu, ce ne sont pas les contribuables qui devraient payer, mais les MAJORs. Nous (en tous cas moi), on paye deux fois. Une fois par les achats de CD/DVD et une deuxime fois par les impts. Et dans tous les cas, ce ne sont ni les auteurs, ni les interprtes, ni les acteurs, ni les doublures etc... qui en profitent, mais d'obscures actionnaires que personne ne connat et qui n'ont aucun mrite concernant les uvres qui les engraissent.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je rappelle que hadopi devait aussi servir  accrotre/amlior l'offre lgal en france qui est une catastrophe. Quand je veux un film en vod je passe toujours 2 heures  chercher avant de me rendre compte que le blue-ray est moins cher... Je rve d'un steam de la Vod...
> 
> Aller jeter un il  leur seul initiative en la matire : https://www.offrelegale.fr/, c'est risible


Il faudrait un pop-corn time organis par les ayants droit / l'Etat.

Et comme propos prcdement, une redevance individuelle lgalisant au cas par cas le p2p. Il suffirait d'un traqueur de traqueur de torrent fait par l'Etat pour permettre  ceux qui payeraient cette redevance de le faire tranquillement et a permettrait  l'Etat de redistribuer la redevance de cette personne aux bonnes personnes.

tout a serait plus simple et surtout dans une dmarche positive, pas dans une dmarche de """""pdagogie"""" ou de rpression...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... Il suffirait d'un traqueur de traqueur de torrent fait par l'Etat pour permettre  ceux qui payeraient cette redevance de le faire tranquillement et a permettrait  l'Etat de* redistribuer la redevance de cette personne aux bonnes personnes*...


Sauf que si cette personne est dcde ou simplement pas franaise, l'tat donne l'argent  qui ? Mme pas aux auteurs (il y a dj les droits d'auteur pour a). Non, cet argent irait directement dans les poches des socits de productions et de distribution. Donc :
- Rien aux auteurs
- Rien aux interprtes
- Etc...
- Tout aux actionnaires qui n'ont comme seul mrite que : d'avoir du fric  ::aie:: 

La seule solution est de faire payer HADOPI par les bnficiaires de HADOPI (l'arroseur arros en quelque sorte).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quen pensez-vous ?


Je pense qu'il faut qu'Hadopi soit ferm le plus rapidement possible.
a cote des millions et il n'y a aucun rsultat derrire.

Hadopi n'empche pas le piratage.
Le piratage a toujours exist et existera toujours.
En plus a ne cible que les utilisateurs de rseaux P2P...
Alors que maintenant n'importe qui, qui n'y connait rien en informatique, peut avoir accs  des films et des sries via streaming, bon par contre c'est loin d'tre la qualit qu'on peut trouver en Torrent.
C'est pareil pour la musique, ceux qui n'y connaissent rien tlchargent des mp3 depuis YouTube...
Et eux ne sont pas inquits par Hadopi, alors qu'ils sont plus nombreux.

L'industrie du disque se porte mal, mais ce n'est pas de la faute du piratage, c'est de la faute  l'industrie du disque qui a du mal  s'adapter au monde de l'an 2000 ^^ (c'est marrant comme expression, a fait kitsch)
1 le MP3 c'est beaucoup trop chre.
Et sur les 1 combien revient au groupe ?
1 centime ?

L'industrie cinmatographique se porte bien je trouve, mme si les blockbusters sont tous nuls  chier, les gens se rendent au cinma.
Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un pirate des centaines de films qu'il ne va pas aller au cinma, bien au contraire.
D'ailleurs c'est grave ce qu'il ce passe avec le cinma depuis des annes et qui continue, Suicide Squad est un succs, ce qui veut dire qu'ils vont continuer  produire des copies de copies sans personnalits, les studios empchent les ralisateur de prendre des risques et les forcent  faire des trucs formats.
Enfin bref, c'est pas le sujet.

Nous somme dans une grave crise conomique qui n'est pas prte de s'arranger, les millions investis dans Hadopi sont gaspills.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Nous somme dans une grave crise conomique qui n'est pas prte de s'arranger, les millions investis dans Hadopi sont gaspills.


Mais, 90% des snateurs qui ont arrts l'initiative de l'assemble n'ont probablement absolument aucune ide de la ralit. Ce qu'ils pensent, c'est ce qu'ils croient par rapport  ce que *on* (mais qui est ce "on" ?) leur a dit. C'est  dire : "_C'est pour contrer le piratage et punir les pirates_". Soit dit en passant, moi aussi, je condamne le piratage, mais HADOPI n'est pas la solution.

Pour les 10% des snateurs qui ont vots en toute connaissance de cause pour la sauvegarde de HADOPI ... je serait curieux de savoir qu'elles taient leurs motivations relles  ::weird::

----------


## Captain_JS

> Pour les 10% des snateurs qui ont vots en toute connaissance de cause pour la sauvegarde de HADOPI ... je serait curieux de savoir qu'elles taient leurs motivations relles


Bah conflit d'intrts ... what else ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas o va l'argent, des dizaines de millions entrent, aucun rsultat n'en ressort.
Mais entre l'entre et la sortie c'est un peu flou.

Ou alors peut tre que les emails et les lettres recommandes cotent trs chre, parce qu'ils en ont envoys quelques centaines quand mme.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Je ne sais pas o va l'argent, des dizaines de millions entrent, aucun rsultat n'en ressort.
> Mais entre l'entre et la sortie c'est un peu flou.
> 
> Ou alors peut tre que les emails et les lettres recommandes cotent trs chre, parce qu'ils en ont envoys quelques centaines quand mme.


Personnelement, je cote environ 100 000 par an  mon entreprise, tout compris (charges, secretaire, meubles, ordinateurs...).

9 millions d'euros, a ne reprsente que 90 personnes avec mon salaire. Et c'est sans compter l'infrastructure de surveillance et la logistique d'envoi de mail, de lettre etc...


Je suis d'accord que a peut paratre beaucoup des chiffres de ce genre, mais au final, ce n'est pas foufou comme budget...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Je suis d'accord que a peut paratre beaucoup des chiffres de ce genre, mais au final, ce n'est pas foufou comme budget...


Non, a n'est pas "foufou", et en tous cas, a ne le serait pas si il y avait un solde positif entre les dpenses et les recettes. Donc : 9 millions de dpenses ... et en face combien de recettes pour savoir si les dpenses en question sont des investissements ou du gaspillage ?

----------


## halaster08

> Non, a n'est pas "foufou", et en tous cas, a ne le serait pas si il y avait un solde positif entre les dpenses et les recettes. Donc : 9 millions de dpenses ... et en face combien de recettes pour savoir si les dpenses en question sont des investissements ou du gaspillage ?


Certainement pas 9 millions, mais HADOPI ce n'est pas que de la rpression mais aussi de la prvention (dans les textes en tous cas) et les rsultats de la prvention sont difficilement quantifiable.

----------


## Zirak

> et en face combien de recettes pour savoir si les dpenses en question sont des investissements ou du gaspillage ?


Bah vu que les condamnes depuis le dbut d'Hadopi se comptent sur les doigts de la main, les recettes doivent tre proches de 0 depuis le dbut, pour plus de 50 millions de dpenses. 

Sachant que le piratage n'a pas l'air d'avoir plus baiss que a (et mme si c'tait le cas, comment calculer le "gain" ?), que cela soit foufou ou non comme budget, c'est clairement du gchis, je ne comprends mme pas que certains puissent penser le contraire. ^^

----------


## AoCannaille

Depuis quand un organe tatique doit tre "rentable"?

Est-ce que la justice doit tre "rentable", est-ce que l'duction est "rentable" ? est-ce que le CSA (autre autorit indpendante) est rentable?

a part vaguement la scurit routire avec les radars automatiques, trs peu d'organe tatique peut esprer tre "rentable". Ce n'est juste pas le but...

----------


## Zirak

> Depuis quand un organe tatique doit tre "rentable"?
> 
> Est-ce que la justice doit tre "rentable", est-ce que l'duction est "rentable" ? est-ce que le CSA (autre autorit indpendante) est rentable?
> 
> a part vaguement la scurit routire avec les radars automatiques, trs peu d'organe tatique peut esprer tre "rentable". Ce n'est juste pas le but...


Oui enfin pour le coup, ce n'est ni rentable, ni efficace, donc tatique ou pas, quel intrt de continuer ?

On ne dit pas qu'il faut que cela rapporte forcment de l'argent, mais au moins que l'argent investit serve  quelque chose...  ::D: 


Ou du fait que cela soit tatique, ce n'est pas grave d'y gcher 9 millions par an, millions qui pourraient tre utiliss  meilleur escient ailleurs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il me semble que l'ide d'Hadopi c'tait d'informer les gens qu'il existait une alternative lgal au tlchargement P2P.
Du coup a ne sert  rien de surveiller les rseaux P2P en vrifiant certains fichier spcifique et faire peur aux gens en leur envoyer des emails et une lettre.

On copiait les disquettes, on copiait les cassettes, on copiait les cds, on copiait les DVD, on copie les BluRay et ont continuera de tout copier.

Bon aprs je dois dire qu'un effort  t fait.
Avant il existait l'argument : "je tlcharge des sries illgalement pour tre synchro avec la diffusion originale".
Les amateurs proposent des sous titre trs rapidement.

Mais aujourd'hui je crois qu'il est possible d'avoir accs lgalement aux sries US en VOSTFR, 24h aprs leur diffusion.
Je crois qu'ils bclent les VF galement pour ceux qui aiment a.

Il y a des systmes de streaming comme NetFlix.

Quand l'industrie russi  s'adapter aux nouveaux besoin c'est pas mal.
Bon par contre niveau musique ya rien.
Quand vont ils crer un systme o les utilisateurs pourront tlcharger toutes les musiques en .FLAC gratuitement ?
Et donner de l'argent aux crateurs et non pas  la maison de disque.

Le P2P fait souvent mieux que l'industrie.
C'est  l'industrie de trouver des solutions pour s'amliorer.

Le gars de Mega Upload avait un super projet au niveau de la musique, les utilisateurs allaient payer la musique moins chre, les auteurs allaient tre mieux rmunr.
Mais l'industrie du disque et aller voir le FBI et ils ont tout fait fermer  l'poque.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Mais aujourd'hui je crois qu'il est possible d'avoir accs lgalement aux sries US en VOSTFR, 24h aprs leur diffusion.
> Je crois qu'ils bclent les VF galement pour ceux qui aiment a.


Ce nest pas encore le cas avec les anims Japonais, les VOSTFR sont souvent par des fans. Ne parlant pas japonais je dois donc "pirater" si je veux le voir et comprendre l'histoire.
a ne doit pas trop gner leurs business, car les anims dont je parle ne sont pas commercialiss en Europe.

Les Amricains se sont amliors, mais j'suis plus fan des films/sries scandinave et films/animes japonais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les Amricains se sont amliors, mais j'suis plus fan des films/sries scandinave et films/animes japonais.


Oui l'offre lgal n'est pas encore au niveau de l'offre P2P, mais ils vont dans le bon sens.

C'est chouette, parce qu'au dbut l'industrie ne s'tait pas remis en question.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui l'offre lgal n'est pas encore au niveau de l'offre P2P, mais ils vont dans le bon sens.
> 
> C'est chouette, parce qu'au dbut l'industrie ne s'tait pas remis en question.


Mais c'est trs loin d'tre suffisant, dj rien que le fait que chaque socit ait limite son propre catalogue, est un problme en soi.

Tout le monde ne peut pas s'abonner  X services payants et dbourser je ne sais pas combien par mois pour avoir accs  une offre relativement fournie. 

A mon avis, tant que l'on aura pas des offres "globales" dignes de ce nom (fournies par diverses socits avec chacune leurs formules / prix), le piratage aura encore de beaux jours  se faire...

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment les offres lgales sont trs bien et j'imagine qu'elles vont continuer  s'amliorer.

Mais bon le lgal ne pourra jamais rivaliser avec l'illgal.
Illgalement t'auras toujours plus de choix, plus rapidement, de meilleure qualit.

Quoi que le lgal peut peut tre battre l'illgal au niveau des vieux documents.
Parce que du temps d'eMule, avec de la patiente tu pouvais trouver de trs vieux trucs pas trs populaire.
Mais aujourd'hui avec les torrents, a ne dure pas aussi longtemps...

----------


## Zirak

> Mais bon le lgal ne pourra jamais rivaliser avec l'illgal.
> Illgalement t'auras toujours plus de choix, plus rapidement, de meilleure qualit.


Je suis d'accord avec la premire phrase, le piratage sera toujours moins cher, forcment.

En revanche, je ne le suis pas avec la 2me. Tout ce qui est pirat (en dehors de quelques trucs qui fuitent avant l'heure), a forcment t disponible lgalement avant, pour pouvoir tre pirat justement. 

Ce qui pose problme aujourd'hui, c'est le calendrier des sorties (je ne sais plus comment a s'appelle), bref le truc qui dit que pour les films par exemple, tu es oblig d'attendre X temps, aprs la sortie cin pour le mettre  dispo en Blu-Ray / DVD / VOD, puis r-attendre X temps pour le proposer sur une chaine avec abonnement, puis r-attendre X temps pour qu'il passe en clair sur une chaine publique. 

A la limite, qu'il y ait un dlai aprs la sortie cin (genre 1 mois ou 2 max), pourquoi pas, mais tout le reste devrait pouvoir se faire en mme temps, voir mme, qu'il soit dispo en VOD direct, aprs tout, qu'on veuille aller au cin pour profiter du grand cran, du son, ventuellement de la 3D, etc etc libre  chacun, mais aprs tout, pourquoi devrait-on tre oblig de devoir aller au cinma pour ne pas se faire spoiler pendant 6 mois / 1 an, le temps que a sorte en DVD ? 

Au final, si je prends ma VOD la jour de la sortie du film en salle, ca revient pratiquement au mme que si j'allais le voir au cin (en dehors du fait que je ne me fais pas racketter 5/6 euros de plus par une grosse chaine de cinma  ::aie:: ). Je prfre payer une VOD le jour mme que me taper un screener dgueulasse ou l'on n'entend / ne voit  moiti rien (car oui le piratage a aussi ses limites).


Autre exemple, les jeux vidos : c'est peut-tre contraignant, mais les diteurs devraient fournir une dmo jouable (potable, pas un truc tout bugu en version alpha) de leurs jeux. Ils sont aujourd'hui trs peu  encore le faire (et pas forcment systmatiquement), mais pouvoir essayer un jeu, a permet de se faire une ide, et savoir si cela vaut le coup de dbourser de l'argent ou non.

Perso, c'est comme cela que je procde pour les gros jeux  plus de 30/40 dont j'ai entendu parler et qui pourraient m'intresser, je les tlcharge, et s'ils me plaisent, je les achte. Et cela fait maintenant un moment (depuis que j'ai un peu plus de moyens), que je remplace tous les vieux jeux que j'avais tlcharg et que j'aime, par des versions lgales sur Steam ou autres, pour que les boites qui ont dvelopps ces jeux touchent leur petite part (mieux vaut tard que jamais comme on dit).


Enfin de toutes faons, le piratage ne disparaitra jamais vraiment car il y aura toujours des gros profiteurs qui ne voudront pas payer un centime pour quoi que ce soit, mais il y a encore beaucoup  faire pour le faire diminuer quand mme, car ces personnes ne reprsentent pas forcment la majorit des gens qui piratent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis d'accord avec la premire phrase, le piratage sera toujours moins cher, forcment.
> 
> En revanche, je ne le suis pas avec la 2me.


Oui effectivement je n'avais pas pens  ce point.
Moi quand je disais que l'illgal tait mieux, c'est parce qu'il existe des iso de BluRay en illgal et aucun site streaming ne pourra rivaliser avec a.
Bon aprs j'ai jamais essay, moi perso j'en ai rien  foutre des trucs 720p, 1080p, je trouve que c'est vite lourd.

L'illgal est mieux parce que tu peux avoir des films et des sries qui ne sont pas disponible dans une offre spcifique.
Genre avec Amazon t'as accs  une srie A, avec Canal Play t'as accs  une srie B, avec NetFlix t'as accs  une srie C.
Avec le P2P t'as accs  la srie A, B, C en 720p, 1080p, etc.

Pour les jeux vido maintenant il est souvent question de multijoueurs donc il n'y a pas moyen de les pirater.
Et avec les Bundle, les soldes steam, ya moyen de s'en sortir.
Aprs je comprend qu'on pirate les jeux AAA.
Mais c'est pas sympa de pirater les jeux ind.

C'est pratique d'acheter les jeux lgalement parce qu'on a les MAJ automatiquement.

Le piratage c'tait surtout cool sur Playstation.
Sur DS c'tait abus  ::(: 
La R4 c'est beaucoup trop rpandu...

----------


## sebbod

P'tit pome

pour les Ados ;-)

Pis la mamelle nourricire des veaux fonctionnaires.
En son ventre fait jaillir les millions d'euro.

J'ai l'indus du disque  dos pis le snat.
J'ai plein de films dans mon sac  dos pis du sons.



NDLR : https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/pis (pis = puis)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Ce qui pose problme aujourd'hui, c'est le calendrier des sorties (je ne sais plus comment a s'appelle), bref le truc qui dit que pour les films par exemple, tu es oblig d'attendre X temps, aprs la sortie cin pour le mettre  dispo en Blu-Ray / DVD / VOD, puis r-attendre X temps pour le proposer sur une chaine avec abonnement, puis r-attendre X temps pour qu'il passe en clair sur une chaine publique...


a, c'est totalement un faux problme. a tient juste du : "Je veux tout, tout de suite".

Ma mthode est au contraire : "J'attends mon heure"

En effet,  chacune des tapes que tu as voque, le prix baisse. Par exemple, la srie "Papa Schultz" complte revient  peine plus cher que chaque saison achete au fur et  mesure des sorties en DVD. Et en plus, a prend moins de place dans la vidothque (vu que rgulirement les emballages diminuent de volume). C'est pareil avec les James Bond. Leur sortie en Blu-Ray a fait fondre le prix des versions en DVD. 

Pour ceux qui cherchent a avoir lgalement les films sans trop dpenser, il leur suffit d'avoir la patience d'attendre. En fin de compte, j'ai bien fait de laisser tomber Canal +, car l'achat rgulier de DVD au prix les plus bas me revient beaucoup moins cher que l'abonnement  Canal +. Bon, je n'ai aucun film en primeur, mais entre le jour de la sortie officielle et le jour o je glisse le DVD dans mon lecteur, le film est exactement le mme.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Saverok

> Apparemment les offres lgales sont trs bien et j'imagine qu'elles vont continuer  s'amliorer.
> 
> Mais bon le lgal ne pourra jamais rivaliser avec l'illgal.
> Illgalement t'auras toujours plus de choix, plus rapidement, de meilleure qualit.
> 
> Quoi que le lgal peut peut tre battre l'illgal au niveau des vieux documents.
> Parce que du temps d'eMule, avec de la patiente tu pouvais trouver de trs vieux trucs pas trs populaire.
> Mais aujourd'hui avec les torrents, a ne dure pas aussi longtemps...


+1
l'offre lgal ne pourra jamais rivaliser avec l'illgal car la lgislation est trop contraignante et n'est pas du tout en faveur des consommateurs.
Pour commencer, on ne fait qu'allonger la dure d'application des droits d'auteur (70 ans aprs la mort de l'auteur, il me semble).
On se fout un peu de la gueule du monde avec a.
Je veux bien payer pour rmunrer les artistes mais payer pour couter un truc fait il y a 100 ans, c'est franchement abuser.

Ensuite, les plateformes sont obliges de ngocier avec chaque ayant-droit.
Pour une bonne partie, ils ont dsign un mandataire donc on ngocie directement un catalogue de plusieurs milliers d'artistes / uvres d'un coup.
a facilite pas mal les chose.
Par contre, y a tjrs du cas par cas et parfois, c'est super fastidieux (les ngociations pour les droits de diffusion des Beatles ont dur plusieurs annes).
Bref, avoir 100% de l'offre est tout simplement impossible.
Mme en s'abonnant  plusieurs services (ce qui coterai ultra cher), y aura tjrs quelque chose qui n'existera tout simplement nul par lgalement.

Pour finir, et c'est sans doute le coup de grce qui me fait rager le plus : les abonnements sont localiss car les droits le sont aussi.
Mon abonnement Deezer fonctionne super bien en France.
Mais ds que je vais  l'tranger, mme o Deezer est prsent, a ne fonctionne plus !
Mon abonnement Deezer est pour une diffusion France exclusivement.
Si je veux couter Deezer aux USA, je dois m'abonner aux USA !!! Un comble.

----------


## Zirak

> En effet,  chacune des tapes que tu as voque, le prix baisse. Par exemple, la srie "Papa Schultz" complte revient  peine plus cher que chaque saison achete au fur et  mesure des sorties en DVD. Et en plus, a prend moins de place dans la vidothque (vu que rgulirement les emballages diminuent de volume). C'est pareil avec les James Bond. Leur sortie en Blu-Ray a fait fondre le prix des versions en DVD.


Chouette, t'as pu t'acheter la collection complte de Papa Schultz pour pas cher, 30 ans aprs sa diffusion... Trop bien...

Perso, devoir attendre 30 ans, pour mater un film ou une srie, et avoir la moiti des gens que tu connaissais avec qui tu aurais pu vouloir en parler, qui ont dcd entre temps, sachant que pendant ce temps, tout le monde t'aura dj tout racont, dsol, cela ne m'intresse pas.  ::mouarf:: 

Il y a peut-tre un juste milieu entre tout vouloir tout de suite gratuitement, et attendre 20 ou 30 ans pour l'avoir lgalement pas trop cher non ?  ::aie:: 






> L'illgal est mieux parce que tu peux avoir des films et des sries qui ne sont pas disponible dans une offre spcifique.
> Genre avec Yahoo t'as accs  une srie, avec Canal Play t'as accs  une srie B, avec NetFlix t'as accs  une srie C.
> Avec le P2P t'as accs  la srie A, B, C en 720p, 1080p, etc.


Oui c'est de cela que je parlais dans mon message prcdent, o je disais que le piratage aurait encore de beaux jours devant lui, tant qu'on aurait pas des offres globales => tu paies un abonnement, tu as accs  tous les catalogues.

----------


## RyzenOC

Ce que j'aime avec le piratage c'est de pouvoir tlcharger mon film/srie en 720 (au-del c'est trop gros) et les fichiers *je peux les lires partout* ! dans le train, sur mon raspberry, sur mon smartphone...etc. sans DRM et sans pub !

Proposer moi un site lgal de download de films/srie vaste, sans drm ou le prix dpend de la qualit (car je m'en fou d'avoir de la qualit Blu-Ray de 30Go, un film de 600mo en 720p me convient bien mieux).

Pour les jeux GOG m'offre un service similaire et lgal, je download mon jeu et aprs je peux l'emmener partout, dans le train, sur une cl USB le tous sans DRM, sans pub et sans logiciels imposs (et que je trouve contraignant) qu'est steam, origin, uplay... gog ces mis aux films, mais la bibliothque est encore pauvre et le service ne me convient pas, le film tu le payes 5 peu importe la qualit, moi je prfrais payer 2 en 720/360p.
Je suis tellement habituer  voir des vidos youtube en 144p que le 360 pour moi c'est de la 4K  ::ptdr:: 

Je voudrais un service  la Netflix (par abonnement, le prix dpendant de la qualit) mais avec en plus la possibilit de downloader ces films sans drm.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Chouette, t'as pu t'acheter la collection complte de Papa Schultz pour pas cher.


a pourrait tre super de trouver des coffrets DVD pas chre, comme les 10 saisons de Friends, les 7 saisons de Futurama, les 11 saisons de Maris, Deux Enfants, si en plus ya le choix des langues et des sous titres c'est gnial.
Les 6 livres de KAAMELOTT.  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  :8-): 

Je sens que je vais commander des coffrets DVD bientt.  ::ptdr:: 

Et on s'en fout d'tre synchro avec le monde entier qui regarde Game Of Thrones elle est surfaite cette srie, c'est pas si bien que a...

----------


## Zirak

> a pourrait tre super de trouver des coffrets DVD pas chre, comme les 10 saisons de Friends, les 7 saisons de Futurama, les 11 saisons de Maris, Deux Enfants, si en plus ya le choix des langues et des sous titres c'est gnial.
> Les 6 livres de KAAMELOTT.


Bah a tu peux dj le faire, je ne vois pas ce qui t'en empche ?

T'as juste  attendre 20 ou 30 ans comme Pierre.  ::mouarf:: 





> Et on s'en fout d'tre synchro avec le monde entier qui regarde Game Of Thrones elle est surfaite cette srie, c'est pas si bien que a...


Oui bah aprs les gots et les couleurs hein... 

Perso Friends ou Papa Schultz, c'tait marrant quand j'avais 8 ans, mais maintenant cela me laisse de marbre...

Et puis cette srie ou une autre ou n'importe quel film, je n'ai pas envie d'tre spoil, peu importe la hype autour de la srie ou du film.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Chouette, t'as pu t'acheter la collection complte de Papa Schultz pour pas cher, 30 ans aprs sa diffusion... Trop bien...


a n'est pas DU TOUT ce que je dis. Ce que je dis, c'est que ceux qui ont achets la srie saison par saison ont pays beaucoup plus que moi en achetant la srie complte. *Et 30 ans avant, la srie n'existait pas en DVD (peut-tre mme pas en VHS)*. Ce que je dis, c'est qu'avec un peu de patience, et en attendant que la totalit de la srie ait t enregistre en DVD, on fait des conomies. Idem avec toutes les sries ... et tous les films.

A l'inverse, si on achte, sous quelque forme que ce soit : "Le film qui vient de sortir" = On paye le maximum ... merci pour moi, car ce sont ceux qui payent un max qui font que moi, je paye moins cher quelques mois/annes plus tard. La patience permet de faire des conomies consquentes (tout en restant dans une parfaite lgalit).

Si HADOPI remplissait son office, tait parfaitement efficace pour trouver les pirates et rmunrait vraiment les bonnes personnes, je n'aurais strictement rien contre. Mais en l'tat actuel, j'ai la triste impression de payer deux fois pour engraisser des gens qui n'ont aucun autre mrite que d'avoir plus de pognon que l'immense majorit des gens.

----------


## loufab

Ils n'ont qu' demander le financement aux socits qu'ils dfendent. 9 millions d'euros c'est une paille pour elles.

Mais pas folles, elles savent que Hadopi n'est qu'un moyen dtourn pour faire vivre confortablement (et sans trop se fouler) une poigne d'inutiles copains.

----------


## Zirak

> a n'est pas DU TOUT ce que je dis. Ce que je dis, c'est que ceux qui ont achets la srie saison par saison ont pays beaucoup plus que moi en achetant la srie complte. Et 30 ans avant, la srie n'existait pas en DVD (peut-tre mme pas en VHS). Ce que je dis, c'est qu'avec un peu de patience, *et en attendant que la totalit de la srie ait t enregistre en DVD, on fait des conomies*. Idem avec toutes les sries ... et tous les films.
> 
> A l'inverse, si on achte, sous quelque forme que ce soit : "Le film qui vient de sortir" = On paye le maximum ... merci pour moi, car ce sont ceux qui payent un max qui font que moi, je paye moins cher quelques mois/annes plus tard. La patience permet de faire des conomies consquentes (tout en restant dans une parfaite lgalit).


Et c'est donc bien ce que je disais, quand tu as des sries qui durent 10 ans ou plus, pour que la dernire saison baisse de prix, il faut donc attendre encore un certains temps et donc t'as 10 ans + X temps de retard, et tout le monde t'as dj tout racont.  ::mouarf:: 

Alors oui, si tu attends 10 ans, tu paierais tes coffrets DVD moins cher, mais en attendant, la personne aura pirat sa srie pour la regarder ne serait-ce qu'une premire fois, donc je ne vois pas en quoi ta solution / ton anecdote, permet de faire baisser le piratage ? 


Si on reprend ton exemple sur Papa Schultz, cela ne correspond mme pas  ce que tu nous raconte, car tu le dis toi-mme,  l'poque la srie n'existait pas en DVD ou VHS, du coup, tu ne t'es pas dis lorsque tu as vu la srie la premire fois "tiens, je vais attendre X temps que tous les coffrets soient moins cher, je vais drlement y gagner !", non, tu es juste tomb sur les coffrets pas cher y'a quelques temps, a a eu un petit cot nostalgique sur toi, tu t'es souvenu que t'aimais bien la srie dans le temps, et tu as achet les coffrets car ils n'taient pas cher, alors que ce n'tait mme pas forcment ton intention au dpart...  

Ca m'arrive aussi de le faire (jette un il sur son coffret de la complte Ulysse 31 par exemple), mais cela ne nous avance en rien concernant le piratage.

D'ailleurs pour les sries qui ne passent pas gratuitement sur le bouquet de base ou la TNT, tu fais comment ? Tu attends que les prix baisses et tu achtes un coffret complet d'une srie que tu n'as jamais vu, sans savoir si elle va te plaire, pour au final, peut-tre ne la regarder qu'une fois (mme pas entire) puis revendre le coffret ? Dsol mais moi, j'aime bien connaitre / savoir ce que j'achte.  :;):

----------


## Luminy1985

Le systme Hadopi me semble aussi obsolte que leurs copains du snat. Si la rpartition des richesses tait un peu plus juste, notamment si la plupart des gens avaient un travail et un pouvoir d'achat dcent, il y aurait probablement moins de piratage. D'autres batailles, contre les paradis fiscaux par exemple, pourraient rapporter bien plus que celle-ci... mais en ralit a n'intresse pas les dcideurs, il faut toujours un arbre pour cacher la fort. Hadopi n'est qu'une diversion (parmi d'autres) et une histoire de copinage.  ct de a il y a la taxe RCP assez injuste aussi car peu matrisable.

----------


## AoCannaille

> D'ailleurs pour les sries qui ne passent pas gratuitement sur le bouquet de base ou la TNT, tu fais comment ? Tu attends que les prix baisses et tu achtes un coffret complet d'une srie que tu n'as jamais vu, sans savoir si elle va te plaire, pour au final, peut-tre ne la regarder qu'une fois (mme pas entire) puis revendre le coffret ? Dsol mais moi, j'aime bien connaitre / savoir ce que j'achte.


Grave, perso j'ai facilement une dizaine d'album musicaux  que j'ai achet parce que j'ai ador aprs avoir pirats.
Bon, ils sont encore sous blister pour la plupart du coup  ::lol::

----------


## Saverok

> Le systme Hadopi me semble aussi obsolte que leurs copains du snat. Si la rpartition des richesses tait un peu plus juste, notamment si la plupart des gens avaient un travail et un pouvoir d'achat dcent, il y aurait probablement moins de piratage.


Rien n'est moins sr.
Le piratage n'est pas qu'une question de moyens financiers des usagers mais plus une question de l'offre lgale insuffisante et non adapte aux usages.
De nombreuses tudes ont montr que les plus gros pirates taient aussi les plus gros consommateurs lgaux.

Il n'y a qu' prendre les services de streaming qui sont localiss (car les droits de diffusion le sont).
Du coup, ds que tu vas  l'tranger, a ne fonctionne plus.
Mme les services gratuits de replay des chane TV le sont galement...
Bref, si tu voyages souvent, tu es contrains de te balader avec tes piles de CD et DVD sous le bras, pas top  ::(: 

Sans parler des nombreux cas o l'offre lgal pour le contenu spcifique que tu cherches n'existe tout simplement pas.
(livre non dit ou plus rdit, droit de diffusion inexistant dans ton pays ==> existe uniquement en fansub, etc.).

----------


## patwag

9 millions d'euros... Hadopi ce sont des amateurs:
https://www.rtbf.be/info/belgique/de...age?id=8028289

----------


## cdubet

Mais apres tout pourquoi se gener... 2017 est une annee d election et les zayant droit sont une categorie a chouchouter vu leur pouvoir de nuisance mediatique

L hadopi est l exemple meme d un pan de l administration budgetivoire et qui ne s arretera pas meme si l echec est complet
Le plus fort c est que notre future president (qui sera un LR) promet des baisses d impots et donc des economies mais aucun ne parle de supprimer ce type de monstre bureaucratique et inutile

----------


## halaster08

> Le plus fort c est que notre future president (qui sera un LR) promet des baisses d impots et donc des economies mais aucun ne parle de supprimer ce type de monstre bureaucratique et inutile


Bien sur que non puisque a permet d'offrir  leurs copains de belles places dores, par contre pour virer des profs/medecins/infirmiers/policiers et j'en oublie certainement, l il y a du monde.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Et c'est donc bien ce que je disais, quand tu as des sries qui durent 10 ans ou plus, pour que la dernire saison baisse de prix, il faut donc attendre encore un certains temps et donc t'as 10 ans + X temps de retard, et tout le monde t'as dj tout racont.  ...


A supposer que j'ai 10, 20 ou 50 ans de retard ... ? O est le problme. Le fait de retrouver des annes aprs une srie qui m'avait laisse un bon souvenir suffit largement  mon bonheur. Et mme pour des films rcents, attendre 3  5 ans pour les avoir  vil prix ne me gne nullement ... et un plus, c'est 100% lgal et je nenfreins aucune loi. a m'aurais avanc  quoi de me procurer  Avatar (par exemple) de jour de son apparition en DVD plutt qu'attendre quelques annes pour l'avoir  beaucoup moins cher ?

Franchement, mme si quelqu'un avait essay de me raconter Avatar, il est probable que je n'aurais rien compris. Et mme, j'ai lu "Le seigneur des anneaux" bien avant que l'histoire ne sorte en film ... et encore plus longtemps avant qu'il ne sorte en DVD. Et pourtant, connaissant parfaitement l'histoire, je l'ai vu et revu plusieurs fois en DVD sans problme. 

C'est encore plus vrai avec "Les tontons flingueurs", "Les vieux de la vielle", "La 7me compagnie" etc... que j'ai vu et revu des dizaines fois. Mme si je connais certaines rpliques par churs, je les revois toujours avec autant de plaisir. Alors, avoir les DVD avec 1 an ou 50 ans de retard, a ne change strictement rien.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Alors oui, si tu attends 10 ans, tu paierais tes coffrets DVD moins cher, mais en attendant, la personne aura pirat sa srie pour la regarder ne serait-ce qu'une premire fois, donc je ne vois pas en quoi ta solution / ton anecdote, permet de faire baisser le piratage ? ...


Ma mthode FAIT baisser le piratage. La preuve : Mme  vil prix je choisis librement de payer plutt que de pirater. Franchement, nous n'avons vraiment pas la mme mentalit. Pour moi, la meilleure lutte contre le piratage est de faire en sorte que les prix soient raisonnables. Et en ayant la patience ncessaire, on peut se procurer des bons films pour moins de 5 ... et de pouvoir les regarder 10 fois si on en a envie.

Maintenant, j'ai t abonn pendant des annes  Canal +, et j'ai beaucoup plus, en dpensant beaucoup moins avec ma mthode actuelle. En plus 100% des DVD que j'achte sont des films ou sries que j'ai envie de voir et mme de revoir. Avec Canal +, je ne programmais ni ne choisissais rien et si 10% de ce que je regardais sur Canal me plaisais, c'est un grand maximum.

----------


## tp1024

Si l'industrie du disque va si mal et si Hadopi doit lutter contre les pirates pour aider l'industrie du disque, c'est pas plus simple de donner une subvention de 9 millions  l'industrie du disque?

Pardon, elle dj subventionn par diverse taxe.... (Taxes sur le Mo des HD et autres media, Sacem....)

J'en viens  me demander si a ne serait pas plus simple de faire de l'industrie "franaise"  de la musique, une entreprise publique...

----------


## Zirak

> A supposer que j'ai 10, 20 50 ans de retard ... ? O est le problme. Le fait de retrouver des annes aprs une srie qui m'avait laisse un bon souvenir suffit largement  mon bonheur. Et mme pour des films rcents, attendre 3  5 ans pour les avoir  vil prix ne me gne nullement ... et un plus, c'est 100% lgal et je nenfreins aucune loi. a m'aurais avanc  quoi de me procurer  Avatar (par exemple) de jour de son apparition en DVD plutt qu'attendre quelques annes pour l'avoir  beaucoup moins cher ?
> 
> Franchement, mme si quelqu'un avait essay de me raconter Avatar, il est probable que je n'aurais rien compris. Et mme, j'ai lu "Le seigneur des anneaux" bien avant que l'histoire ne sorte en film ... en encore plus longtemps avant qu'il ne sorte en DVD. Et pourtant, connaissant parfaitement l'histoire, je l'ai vu et revu plusieurs fois en DVD sans problme. 
> 
> C'est encore plus vrai avec "Les tontons flingueurs", "Les vieux de la vielle", "La 7me compagnie" etc... que j'ai vu et revu des dizaines fois. Mme si je connais certaines rpliques par churs, je les revois toujours avec autant de plaisir. Alors, avoir les DVD avec 1 an ou 50 ans de retard, a ne change strictement rien.


On est bien d'accord, mais encore une fois, je ne vois pas le rapport...

Quelqu'un qui pirate un film qui vient de sortir en salle, rien ne l'empche 5 ans aprs de se dire "tiens je me rappelle de ce film que j'avais pirat, je l'avais bien aim, je vais l'achet pas cher en DVD". Et il l'achtera pas cher, sauf qu'il aura quand mme pirat le film 5 ans plus tt.

Idem pour quelqu'un qui tlcharge une srie en VOST ou en VO, 1 an ou 6 mois avant sa diffusion sur chaine payante dans son pays, rien ne l'empche d'acheter les DVD par la suite si la srie lui a plus. 

Mais cela ne l'aura pas empch de tlcharger.

Ce dont on parle ici, c'est ce qu'il faudrait amliorer au niveau de l'offre, pour viter / diminuer le piratage initial.





> Franchement, mme si quelqu'un avait essay de me raconter Avatar, il est probable que je n'aurais rien compris.


Srieusement ? 

Le scnario d'Avatar, c'est juste la version futuriste de Pocahontas hein, y'a rien de bien compliqu... ^^

----------


## AoCannaille

> Srieusement ? 
> 
> Le scnario d'Avatar, c'est juste la version futuriste de Pocahontas hein, y'a rien de bien compliqu... ^^


On peut remonter plus loin et dire que c'est une version SF de Romo et Juliette ^^

----------


## Zirak

> On peut remonter plus loin et dire que c'est une version SF de Romo et Juliette ^^


Oui mais c'est plus pouss avec Pocahontas, il y avait mme eu cette image qui circulait  l'poque : 




 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## mm_71

Pour ce que je peux constater hadopi n'a fait que dplacer le problme vers des sites de DDL ou de streaming gnralement bards de pubs et de trucs plus ou moins indsirables, sans parler des faux sites de DDL qui prtendent proposer star wars 2 semaines avant sa sortie cin aux USA ( Authentique ) pour mieux vous refiler des virus.
D'autre part si on se fie aux infos donnes par exemple sur cette page:
http://www.papergeek.fr/hadopi-liste...urveilles-3947
Ce sont les films qui ont le moins besoin de protection qui sont protgs et aux dernires nouvelles les blockbusters US seraint les plus favoriss par hadopi.
http://www.journaldugeek.com/2015/11...nema-francais/
On peut donc lgitimement s'interroger sur la lgitimit d'un truc qui pompe les finances du contribuable au profit d'intrts privs en partie non nationaux tout en procurant des emplois de sincure  de npotistes boulets.
Ajoutons  ceci que les films protgs par hadopi sont slectionns par l'Association de Lutte contre la Piraterie Audiovisuelle et que la cotisation n'est certainement pas  la porte du cinma d'auteur ou des sries B souvent moins tartignoles que les films  succs.
Quant aux sites de DDL ou streaming si certains ont t ferms d'autres prosprent allgrement depuis des annes ( On dirait presque une limination organise de la concurrence ). A mon sens si tous ces sites devaient fermer ce serait aussi entre autres la fin des hbergeurs de fichiers, il y-a peut tre des raisons  la prennit de certains et de tous ceci il ressort que j'ai vraiment l'impression que l'tat prend les internautes pour des jambons.
Et le meilleur pour la fin: J'ai plus de 300 DVD's MAIS: Je n'ai jamais achet un DVD neuf, les sources ou l'on peut trouver ceux-ci en seconde main ou en dstockage ou encore par change sont abondantes ( Sous rserve de ne pas tre accro  la nouveaut et savoir patienter qq. mois pour le dernires sortie ).
Je n'ai donc jamais vers un centime aux majors, suis-je un pirate ? Faut-il me pendre ou interdire la revente des CD's ou DVD's aprs leur achat ? Ressortir le vieux serpent de mer du support qui s'autodtruit au bout d'un certain temps ?
C'est pas gagn ....

----------


## Kapeutini

Il y a plein de programmes gratuit sur le net et si mme  l'essai, un autre arrivera avant la fin de la priode d'essais:-)
et pour les films, les sites de streaming ne manquent pas.

Hadopi c'est Don quichotte mais par contre je n'oublie pas ...
celui qui a invent ce truc, veut se prsenter aux lections ...
je vais lui faire comprendre que j'oublie pas :-) 

J'ai tlcharg Tor, je vais voir si ...h h

----------


## Vamavie43

Quelquun du gouvernement parlait dernirement "d'tat de guerre" !
Notre argent serait sans doute mieux employ dans le cadre de cette guerre !!!

----------


## tp1024

Pour mmoire, la suppression de Hadopi tait un des engagement de Hollande. Le numro 45 pour tre plus prcis.

45:
Je remplacerai la loi Hadopi par une grande loi
signant lacte 2 de lexception culturelle fran-
aise, qui conciliera la dfense des droits des
crateurs et un accs aux uvres par internet
facilit et scuris. La lutte contre la contrefa-
on commerciale sera accrue en amont, pour
faire respecter le droit moral, pilier des droits
dauteur, et dvelopper les offres en ligne.
Les auteurs seront rmunrs en fonction du
nombre daccs  leurs uvres grce  un fi-
nancement reposant  la fois sur les usagers et
sur tous les acteurs de lconomie numrique
qui profitent de la circulation numrique des
uvres. 

Source : http://www.ps29.org/IMG/pdf/Projet_FH2012.pdf

Du coup, je ne comprends pas cette volte face en plein mandat vis a vis de Hadopi.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour mmoire, la suppression de Hadopi tait un des engagement de Hollande. Le numro 45 pour tre plus prcis.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Du coup, je ne comprends pas cette volte face en plein mandat vis a vis de Hadopi.


Le gouvernement a propos la suppression, mais le Snat a vot contre, et comme c'est un sujet dont 95% des gens se foutent, c'est juste qu'il n'y a pas eu de 49.3 pour forcer la dissolution. ^^

----------


## dhamm

Sur un malentendu a pourrai le faire. Il faudra de toute faon qu'ils recase leurs potes ailleurs...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Le scnario d'Avatar, c'est juste la version futuriste de Pocahontas hein, y'a rien de bien compliqu... ^^


Entre raconter une histoire et voir un film, il y a un monde ... plus particulirement un monde visuel. C'est vrai aussi dans l'autre sens, et explique pourquoi je n'ai jamais trouv de Film faisant ressortir tout ce qu'on lis et comprends dans DUNE. De nombreuses chose des livres sont impossibles  transcrire visuellement, et de nombreuses squences de films n'ont d'intrt qu'en voyant (mme si a n'est pas sur un grand cran de Cinma). 

Pour ce qui est des Sries en VO avant leur sortie, non merci, j'y comprendrais rien mme avec sous titrage car le passerais tout mon temps  lire les sous-titres et perdrais 90% des images. Alors, pourquoi pirater des trucs que l'on pourra voir tranquillement  la maison plus tard en version franaise et honntement ?

Encore une fois, HADOPI est une absurdit pour la seule et simple raison qu'elle ne profite jamais  ceux qui ont tout le mrite. Et c'est encore plus vrais avec les uvres doubles en plusieurs langues : Les acteurs qui font le doublage sont systmatiquement oublis. Ils sont pays au moment du doublage, puis plus rien. Amicalement vtre a fait un FLOP dans les pays anglo-saxons et a eu un beau succs en France grce principalement  lexcellente qualit du doublage. Et c'est pas HADOPI qui va rparer cette injustice.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Encore une fois, HADOPI est une absurdit pour la seule et simple raison qu'elle ne profite jamais  ceux qui ont tout le mrite. Et c'est encore plus vrais avec les uvres doubles en plusieurs langues : Les acteurs qui font le doublage sont systmatiquement oublis. Ils sont pays au moment du doublage, puis plus rien. Amicalement vtre a fait un FLOP dans les pays anglo-saxons et a eu un beau succs en France grce principalement  lexcellente qualit du doublage. Et c'est pas HADOPI qui va rparer cette injustice.


Sans vouloir dfendre Hadopi, en rptant ton raisonnement, on peut dire que la Fnac est une absurdit pour la seule et simple raison qu'elle ne profite jamais  ceux qui ont tout le mrite.

Concrtement, ce n'est pas le but d'Hadopi de rendre plus "juste" la redistribution des richesse. 
Non, Hadopi est l pour faire respecter la loi et donc les contrats dj signs. Qu'ils soit "Injustes" n'y changent rien.

Je met "Juste" entre guillemet quand je parle dans le sens commun, dans le sens de moral ou lgitime et pas dans le sens de Justice comme dans ministre de la Justice.
Car dans le cas de ce dernier, Hadopi est juste par dfinition. C'est d'ailleurs un signe incroyable d'incomptence du lgislateur qu'un adjectif dans le sens technique prenne le sens exactement inverse que le sens commun....

(En fait, le "ministre de la justice" devrait s'appeler "Ministre de la lgalit")

----------


## Saverok

AoCannaille +1
Le rle d'HADOPI n'est absolument pas de revoir la dfinition des ayants droits.
De plus, la proprit intellectuelle est devenu un pur produit financier.
Ca fait belle lurette que plus aucun membre des Beatles ne touche plus un rond pour la diffusion de leurs tubes et ils n'ont mme plus leur mot  dire.

Bref, consommer lgalement n'est absolument pas la garantie de la rmunration des artistes.

La seule chose qui permet de garantir a, ce sont les spectacles vivants : concerts & thtre.

----------


## loufab

> ...
> 
> Du coup, je ne comprends pas cette volte face en plein mandat vis a vis de Hadopi.


Il a fait la mme chose avec toutes ces "promesses" de comptoir.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Il a fait la mme chose avec toutes ces "promesses" de comptoir.


Ne gnralisons pas.

Voici un site que j'aime bien qui recense l'tat de ses engagements et promesse pendant la campagne et pendant son mandat. http://www.luipresident.fr/60-engagements
Pour rester sur ses "promesses" de comptoir, elles se rpartissaient en 60 grand thmes que le site a rparti en 190 promesses prcises

Au jour d'aujourd'hui son rsultat sur ce thme est donc : 


Bon, 37% de promesses tenue / partiellement tenues alors qu'on est  plus de 80% du mandat, c'est pas top. Mais c'est pas 0% non plus.

----------


## r0d

> Voici un site que j'aime bien qui recense l'tat de ses engagements et promesse pendant la campagne et pendant son mandat. http://www.luipresident.fr/60-engagements


Intressant ce site, merci pour le lien.
Cela dit, je l'ai parcouru, et je trouve qu'ils sont extrmement complaisants.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Intressant ce site, merci pour le lien.
> Cela dit, je l'ai parcouru, et je trouve qu'ils sont extrmement complaisants.


tu peux participer au dbat quand les statuts ne sont pas clairs si tu veux.

Ceci dit je suis d'accord, sur certains sujet en particulier des fois leur conclusion n'est pas la mme que la mienne.

Pare exemple, en ce qui concerne la parit du gouvernement, elle est not "En partie tenu" sur l'intgralit , et echoue sur certains gouvernements. Alors qu'au final c'est juste qu'il y avait un nombre impair de ministre... Des fois  l'avantage des hommes, des fois  l'avantage des femmes... Sur ce point je les trouve dur.

En attendant toutes les informations pour te faire ton propre jugement sur chacun des points sont accessibles rapidement et sourcs.

Bref, j'adore ce site et l'initative qu'il y a derrire. C'est un journalisme de long terme pas du sensationnalisme.

----------


## PBernard18

Difficile d'en penser quoi que se soit sans prsenter le dcoupage de ces 9 M et de les rapporter aux objectifs  accomplir. Ici, la seule valuation possible consiste  rapporter les 9 M aux rsultats et videmment c'est dsastreux. Mais c'est peut-tre aussi le but inavou de l'article.

Un article  mon sens qui mriterait d'tre rdig diffremment.

----------


## loufab

> Ne gnralisons pas.
> 
> ...
> 
> Bon, 37% de promesses tenue / partiellement tenues alors qu'on est  plus de 80% du mandat, c'est pas top. Mais c'est pas 0% non plus.


Tout d'abord prendre 60 mesures et les dcoups pour en obtenir 189 ou en 500 et des brouettes c'est essayer de noyer le poisson. Ce n'est que mon avis.

Mais si on va par l prenons ce graphique l (toujours issu du mme site)


On est plus qu' 22.6% (dont certaines qui sont du type "Toujours tenues", donc pas de son fait).
Je ne m'attarde mme pas sur la qualit des tenues et de leur dclaration comme "tenues".

80% du mandat pour atteindre ce chiffre en sachant que les dernires longueurs sont uniquement consacres  se racheter une conduite (ils sont tous pareil). Autant dire qu'il en est  100%.

Mais sur le fond tu as raison il n'a pas "rien fait". Donc en 2017 revotons pour lui.  :;):

----------


## AoCannaille

> Tout d'abord prendre 60 mesures et les dcoups pour en obtenir 189 ou en 500 et des brouettes c'est essayer de noyer le poisson. Ce n'est que mon avis.


Pour le coup je ne suis pas d'accord. D'un point de vue informatique, si on considre ses engagement comme des spcifications vrifiables alors il est sain de sparer les diffrents points de ce paragraphe (par exemple) pour les valuer indpendamment :




> Je ferai des PME une priorit.Je mobilise-rai lpargne des Franais, en crant un livretdpargne industrie dont le produit sera enti-rement ddi au ﬁnancement des PME et desentreprises innovantes. Pour cela, je doubleraile plafond du livret dveloppement durable, enle portant de 6 000  12 000 euros. Les PME,les TPE, les artisans et les commerants auront,dans chaque rgion, un interlocuteur unique. Lecrdit dimpt recherche leur sera rendu plussimple et plus accessible. Je veillerai  ce que lacommande publique leur soit bien ouverte, entoute indpendance et transparence


Dans ce cas l, prcis, le site le divise en 5 sous-promesses numrots en 2.1, 2.2  etc... donc la traabilit est toujours l.
Pour moi cela ne noie pas du tout le poisson, a permet de rester prcis. Et en mon sens c'est la bonne dmarche journalistique.





> Donc en 2017 revotons pour lui.


J'ai pas dit a non plus, loin de l.

Le fond de ma pense est que si on value de manire objectif tout un quinqunat, puis de manire objectif tout le quinqunat suivant, on pourra de manire objective comparer clairement la "prestation" de deux prsidents et ne plus avoir de querelles de clochers

L'avantage de compter les promesses tenues, c'est que c'est indpendant du bord politique. Personnellement je trouve le rsultat dmontr par ces chiffres entre mdiocre et mauvais. mais en ralit je n'en sais rien, a se trouve le suivant en tiendra deux fois moins des promesses... ou deux fois plus.

Enfin bon, on s'carte un peu du sujet d'hadopi et il me semble qu'il y a des thread ddis  la politiques ^^

----------


## Saverok

> Le fond de ma pense est que si on value de manire objectif tout un quinqunat, puis de manire objectif tout le quinqunat suivant, on pourra de manire objective comparer clairement la "prestation" de deux prsidents et ne plus avoir de querelles de clochers


Etre un "bon" lu (pas besoin de se limiter  la fonction du prsident), c'est seulement tenir ses promesses ?  ::weird:: 
Entre l'accession et l'exercice du pouvoir, il y a tjrs un gap.
D'autant plus si l'on a jamais t aux affaires avant (car on a tjrs tendance  voir les choses trs/trop simplement).

je pense plutt qu'il faut avoir des indicateurs externes tel que la croissance par rapport  celle de l'Europe et du monde, l'volution du nombre de chmeur, nb de dcs sur les routes, etc.
Parce que, des candidats qui proposes des trucs totalement farfelus, il y a en plthore... 
On a bien vu ce qui s'est pass au Venezuela avec Chavez et peut on dire qu'il a t un bon prsident en tenant ses promesses ?

----------


## AoCannaille

> Etre un "bon" lu (pas besoin de se limiter  la fonction du prsident), c'est seulement tenir ses promesses ? 
> Entre l'accession et l'exercice du pouvoir, il y a tjrs un gap.
> D'autant plus si l'on a jamais t aux affaires avant (car on a tjrs tendance  voir les choses trs/trop simplement).


je trouve que c'est une excuse pourrie trop souvent sortie par les politique pour supprimer la moitie de leur programme.

Exemple con : Le FN est pour le rtablissement de la peine de mort. C'est dans leur programme, c'est absolument infaisable au niveau internationnal, mme en sortant de l'UE, il faudrait encore se retirer de la commission europnne des droit de l'homme et voil le symbole internationnal que a ferait.

Aujourd'hui, cet lment s'il est dans un programme est dj soit un mensonge, soit une preuve d'incomptence.

Et si finalement tu arrive au bout de 5 ans avec 35% de ton programme de fait, c'est que les 65% qui manquent sont dus  un mlange d'incomptence ou de malhonntet...  Le "Pas de bol" ne suffit pas! 




> je pense plutt qu'il faut avoir des indicateurs externes tel que la croissance par rapport  celle de l'Europe et du monde, l'volution du nombre de chmeur, nb de dcs sur les routes, etc.
> Parce que, des candidats qui proposes des trucs totalement farfelus, il y a en plthore...


a tombe bien, les lments externes sont sur luipresident.fr aussi. En particulier le chomage!

Mais je trouve que les lments externes peuvent tre beaucoup trop externe et n'avoir au lien avec la politique du gouvernement.
Typiquement le chmage pendant plusieurs mois c'est le prsident d'avant qui en est responsable... Ou la balance conomique qui peut tre normment impact par une chute du prix du ptrole qui n'a rien  voir avec le gouvernement, etc.




> On a bien vu ce qui s'est pass au Venezuela avec Chavez et peut on dire qu'il a t un bon prsident en tenant ses promesses ?


Je ne connait pas prcisment son cas, mais de sa description wikipedia, si le socialisme (le vrai) qu'il a appliqu tait annonc alors ce qui lui est rapidement reproch sur wikipedia semble drisoire...



> il lui est notamment reproch de ne pas poser les bases d'un dveloppement durable au Venezuela, de gouverner de faon autoritaire et d'entretenir des liens avec plusieurs dictatures.

----------


## Saverok

> je trouve que c'est une excuse pourrie trop souvent sortie par les politique pour supprimer la moitie de leur programme.
> 
> Exemple con : Le FN est pour le rtablissement de la peine de mort. C'est dans leur programme, c'est absolument infaisable au niveau internationnal, mme en sortant de l'UE, il faudrait encore se retirer de la commission europnne des droit de l'homme et voil le symbole internationnal que a ferait.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, cet lment s'il est dans un programme est dj soit un mensonge, soit une preuve d'incomptence.
> 
> Et si finalement tu arrive au bout de 5 ans avec 35% de ton programme de fait, c'est que les 65% qui manquent sont dus  un mlange d'incomptence ou de malhonntet...  Le "Pas de bol" ne suffit pas!


Je suis d'accord avec toi mais dans ce cas, c'est le programme qu'il faut juger.
Pas la ralisation de la mandature vis  vis dudit programme.
Le journalisme s'applique  dcortiquer les programmes et  mettre les candidats face  leurs contradictions.
Certains le font plus ou moins bien mais beaucoup trop peu.




> a tombe bien, les lments externes sont sur luipresident.fr aussi. En particulier le chomage!
> 
> Mais je trouve que les lments externes peuvent tre beaucoup trop externe et n'avoir au lien avec la politique du gouvernement.
> Typiquement le chmage pendant plusieurs mois c'est le prsident d'avant qui en est responsable... Ou la balance conomique qui peut tre normment impact par une chute du prix du ptrole qui n'a rien  voir avec le gouvernement, etc.


L aussi je suis d'accord mais c'est tjrs mieux que rien et surtout, c'est la seule chose qui pourra tre  peu prs fiable dans le temps pour comparer la prsidence de plusieurs lus diffrents.
De plus, l'argument peu tenir sur 1 ou 2 indicateurs mais lorsqu'ils se multiplient, a devient compliquer.
L'ide est d'en avoir le plus possible et l'avantage, c'est que l'on peut mme les ajouter  posteriori et ainsi complter la grille d'valuation des prcdentes prsidences.

L'argument "pas de bol" ne tien pas car on volue aussi par rapport aux voisins europens.
Certes, le chmage  augmenter dans la zone euro mais la France fait elle parti des moins pire ?
Certes, la reprise est pour l'ensemble de la zone euro mais la France a t'elle su en tirer le meilleurs parti ?
etc.

Aprs tout, diriger c'est aussi s'adapter aux vnements.
Vouloir  tout prix appliquer un programme contre vents et marrs alors que le reste du monde bouge, c'est assez stupide.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Dans tous les cas, la question de HADOPI n'tait, pour autant que je sache, dans aucun programme prsidentiel. 

Et mme si les arguments pour, et surtout contre HADOPI sont diffrents entre les uns et les autres sur ce Forum, la majorit pour la suppression pure et simple de HADOPI est crasante.  ::D:

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Tiens ! Il question de Hadopi  la *court des comptes*?  (nb: j'ai pas lu)





> Pendant ce temps l,  la SACEM, on ripaille gauloisement...


Ce nest pas tout  fait hors sujet : il nest pas dans les habitudes de cette court d*intervenir*, mais figurez-vous quelle la fait pour la Sacem. Hip hip hip.




> Chouette, tas pu tacheter la collection complte de Papa Schultz pour pas cher, 30 ans aprs sa diffusion Trop bien


Cest un enfant de la PUB qui veut tout et tout de suite  ::aie:: 





> Pour mmoire, la suppression de Hadopi tait un des engagement de Hollande. Le numro 45 pour tre plus prcis Je remplacerai la loi Hadopi par une grande loi


Sil tait  classer par un concours des menteurs, il reste (encore) en queue de peloton, compar  Sorkozy_!





> ...comme cest un sujet dont 95% des gens se foutent...


Rien  voir, mais a me rappelle lopinion des franais au sujet de la (sur)taxation des "*non rsidents*"  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Si un rfrendum avait lieu du genre "faut-il supprimer Hadopi immdiatement ?", il n'y aurait pas une norme participation, mais 98% des suffrages seraient pour la destruction d'Hadopi.

Hadopi est inefficace contre le piratage.
Elle protge les grosses maisons de disques et les grosses socit de production cinmatographique.
Peu de fichiers sont surveill sur les rseaux.

a fait peur  certaine personne, mais une fois qu'ils se sont fait prendre 3 fois c'est fini.

Ce sont des millions d' mal utilis.
a ne sert strictement  rien car n'importe qui peut aller sur un site de streaming ou de download et regarder les derniers films et sries sans tre inquit.
Par contre ils envoient un email au type qui a tlcharg sur un rseau P2P le dernier film d'Universal Studio...

----------


## halaster08

> Si un rfrendum avait lieu du genre "faut-il supprimer Hadopi immdiatement ?", il n'y aurait pas une norme participation, mais 98% des suffrages seraient pour la destruction d'Hadopi.


Je ne suis pas si sur que toi pour le taux de participations, Hadopi c'est vraiment un symbole de l'inutilit qui coute un fric monstre (argent qui serait bien plus utile ailleurs), donc je pense que des gens voteraient pour bien montrer aux politiques ce qu'ils ne veulent pas qu'on fasse avec leur argent. Moi a me motiverais plus de voter pour a que pour les prochaines prsidentielles.

----------


## loufab

> aoCannaille:


Si la politique tait binaire comme l'informatique a se saurait... et on aurait pas besoin d'une foule d'inutile pour grer un pays. Mais revenons  cet exemple que tu cites :




> Citation Envoy par 2e engagement du Programme de hollande 2012 
> 
> Je ferai des PME une priorit.Je mobilise-rai lpargne des Franais,
> - en crant un livretdpargne industrie dont le produit sera enti-rement ddi au ﬁnancement des PME et desentreprises innovantes. 
> - *Pour cela, je doubleraile plafond du livret dveloppement durable, enle portant de 6 000  12 000 euros.* 
> - Les PME,les TPE, les artisans et les commerants auront,dans chaque rgion, un interlocuteur unique. 
> - Lecrdit dimpt recherche leur sera rendu plussimple et plus accessible. 
> - *Je veillerai  ce que lacommande publique leur soit bien ouverte, entoute indpendance et transparence*


Admettons :
Sur l'ensemble de ces mesures, il n'en ralise pas 2 (celle en gras) sur les 5. D'un point de vue strictement comptable (ou informatique) il est allez au del de 50% (Super !!! le bon prsident normal). Manque de bol les 2 qu'il ne ralise pas sont de loin les plus importantes pour que son objectif soit russi. La 2 permet  la 1 de fonctionner, et la 5 permet d'avoir un rel impact sur l'avenir des PME (et je sais de quoi je parle).

Tu vois o je veux en venir. Les chiffres sont bons mais les rsultats mdiocre voire nullissime.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Si la politique tait binaire comme l'informatique a se saurait... et on aurait pas besoin d'une foule d'inutile pour grer un pays. Mais revenons  cet exemple que tu cites :
> 
> 
> 
> Admettons :
> Sur l'ensemble de ces mesures, il n'en ralise pas 2 (celle en gras) sur les 5. D'un point de vue strictement comptable (ou informatique) il est allez au del de 50% (Super !!! le bon prsident normal). Manque de bol les 2 qu'il ne ralise pas sont de loin les plus importantes pour que son objectif soit russi. La 2 permet  la 1 de fonctionner, et la 5 permet d'avoir un rel impact sur l'avenir des PME (et je sais de quoi je parle).
> 
> Tu vois o je veux en venir. Les chiffres sont bons mais les rsultats mdiocre voire nullissime.


Ce que tu dis est compltement vrai, mais quelque soit l'indicateur. l'important tant d'avoir une granularit suffisante et un ensemble assez grand pour lisser ce genre biais.

Dans notre cas, il faut esprer un autre engagement en 5 tapes dont 2 importantes et dont il a ralis les 2 importantes.

Tout en gardant  l'esprit le recul necessaire pour analyser les chiffre en s'inspirant de notre bon vieux Winston



> Je ne crois jamais une statistique  moins de l'avoir moi-mme falsifie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans notre systme politique rien oblige un prsident  tenir ses promesses de campagne.
Je ne connais pas les statistiques prcise mais j'imagine bien que le programme de l'UMP et ce qu'a fait Sarkozy pendant 5 ans est trs diffrent.

Hollande s'est autant foutu de notre gueule, pendant sa campagne il disait "mon ennemi est la finance" et il a mit Macron en ministre de l'conomie.
Bon par contre quand on regarde le site "Lui President" on a l'impression que le bilan n'est pas si ngatif.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Dans notre systme politique rien oblige un prsident  tenir ses promesses de campagne.


Nope, effectivement, rien de constitutionnel. Par contre la morale, l'intgrit, la valeur de la parole donne et lhonntet sont quand mme en thorie des qualits qu'on attend de tout un chacun et d'autant plus d'un prsident...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre la morale, l'intgrit, la valeur de la parole donne et lhonntet sont quand mme en thorie des qualits qu'on attend de tout un chacun et d'autant plus d'un prsident...


 ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::  ::mrgreen::  Excellent !!!
Merci a fait du bien de rire parfois.

Un homme politique morale, intgre, honnte a n'existe plus depuis bien longtemps.
En tout cas les Socialistes et les Rpublicains n'en produisent pas.

Quand Chirac tait au pouvoir tout le monde le critiquait.
Aprs on a eu Sarkozy et Hollande.
Aujourd'hui tout le monde regrette Chirac.

Le niveau a tellement baiss en si peu de temps...

Mme physiquement, Chirac a plus de classe que le nain hyperactif et le gros niait.
Ce qu'on considrait nul avant et considr super aujourd'hui tellement le niveau est devenu bas.

----------


## PBernard18

> Aujourd'hui tout le monde regrette Chirac.
> Ce qu'on considrait nul avant et considr super aujourd'hui tellement le niveau est devenu bas.


Oulah tu me fais peur ...
Est-ce  dire que si on tombe sur encore plus nul on finira par regretter le gros niait et le nain hyperactif ?
 ::cfou::

----------


## r0d

> Oulah tu me fais peur ...
> Est-ce  dire que si on tombe sur encore plus nul on finira par regretter le gros niait et le nain hyperactif ?


a ne me parait pas impossible. Imagines par exemple que La Pen soit lue...  ::?:

----------


## AoCannaille

> Excellent !!!
> Merci a fait du bien de rire parfois.
> 
> Un homme politique morale, intgre, honnte a n'existe plus depuis bien longtemps.


On est compltement d'accord. D'o mon intrt pour le genre d'initiative comme luipresident.fr qui permettent d'valuer et d'historiser au final, le taux de moralit, d'intgrit et dhonntet d'un prsident.

----------


## AoCannaille

> a ne me parait pas impossible. Imagines par exemple que La Pen soit lue...


Personnellement je deteste son programme, et une partie des choses qu'elle souhaites faire sont impossible  raliser. Par contre je pense qu'elle ralisera beaucoup plus son programme que nos 2 prcdents prsidents. Et de manire totalement dmocratique.

----------


## Zirak

> Personnellement je deteste son programme, et une partie des choses qu'elle souhaites faire sont impossible  raliser. Par contre je pense qu'elle ralisera beaucoup plus son programme que nos 2 prcdents prsidents. Et de manire totalement dmocratique.


Oui enfin, si on sait par avance qu'elle promet des trucs impossibles  raliser, c'est qu'elle est aussi menteuse que les autres, au final, a revient au mme, qu'elle ralise 60% d'un programme de merde, au lieu de 50% d'un programme moyen du prsident sortant, je ne vois pas trop ce qu'on y gagne ?  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce qu'on considrait nul avant et considr super aujourd'hui tellement le niveau est devenu bas.


Et c'est aussi vrai pour ce qui est du niveau d'criture...  ::whistle2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce  dire que si on tombe sur encore plus nul on finira par regretter le gros niait et le nain hyperactif ?


Plus nul que le PS et l'UMP a demande un gros travail d'imagination, personnellement j'en suis incapable.
Ce qui est grave c'est que les gens votent toujours PS/UMP.
Ils savent qu'ils sont tous nul  chier, mais ils continuent de voter pour les mmes...

----------


## PBernard18

> a ne me parait pas impossible. Imagines par exemple que La Pen soit lue...


Pas si vident que cela qu'elle fasse pire au point de regretter les deux incapables. J'aurai plus de crainte ct Mlanchon mais ce n'est qu'un point de vu personnel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas si vident que cela qu'elle fasse pire au point de regretter les deux incapables. J'aurai plus de crainte ct Mlanchon mais ce n'est qu'un point de vu personnel.


Mlanchon c'est un socialiste dguis.
Mais cela dit il commence  tre eurosceptique alors a le rendrait presque sympathique. (ou alors c'est juste une manipulation et je suis tomb dedans)
Je l'ai entendu dire 2, 3 choses pas mal sur des sujets dangereux.

----------


## Invit

> Exemple con : Le FN est pour le rtablissement de la peine de mort. C'est dans leur programme, c'est absolument infaisable au niveau internationnal, mme en sortant de l'UE, il faudrait encore se retirer de la commission europnne des droit de l'homme et voil le symbole internationnal que a ferait.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, cet lment s'il est dans un programme est dj soit un mensonge, soit une preuve d'incomptence.


Je vois bien l'ide mais je comprends pas trop ... On va utiliser un max de si mais SI le FN passe les prsidentiels et balance un rfrendum sur la peine de mort en ressortant tes propos sur ce qu'il faudra faire. Si ce rfrendum choppe 51%...

En quoi c'est un mensonge ou une incomptence ? Si pour la peine de mort, il faut sortir de l'UE (d'ailleurs, c'est dans leur programme) et pisser sur un ou 2 traits internationaux... Je vois pas bien ce qui leur empche de le faire...

Aprs derrire, je ne dfends pas cette ide et je vois exactement o tu veux en venir pour des questions conomiques (commerce extrieure, etc...) qui font que clairement, on se tire pas qu'une balle dans le pied (derrire, on ira chercher des marchs en Core du Nord  ::aie:: )

Je dis tout a car justement je n'aime pas le truc impossible, etc... Sinon dans ce cas, on dit la mme chose de Hollande, il tait contre le monde la finances, une fois arriv au pouvoir, il a bien compris que c'tait ce monde qui lui disait quoi faire et non l'inverse.... et HOP ! Fini la dmocratie, a ne sert plus  rien vu qu'ils ne sont pas les matres ... (faut pas s'tonner que des gens votent FN derrire justement...).





> Plus nul que le PS et l'UMP a demande un gros travail d'imagination, personnellement j'en suis incapable.
> Ce qui est grave c'est que les gens votent toujours PS/UMP.
> Ils savent qu'ils sont tous nul  chier, mais ils continuent de voter pour les mmes...


Bah pour moi, c'est logique, les gens savent que tous les politiques sont nuls  chier... Du coup, tu continues de voter PS/UMP car tu te dis, je vais quand mme pas lire un dbile qui a des ides d'extrmistes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah pour moi, c'est logique, les gens savent que tous les politiques sont nuls  chier... Du coup, tu continues de voter PS/UMP car tu te dis, je vais quand mme pas lire un dbile qui a des ides d'extrmistes...


Il n'y a pas d'un ct l'UMPS et de l'autre le FN.
Il n'existe pas que ces 2 possibilits.

Les gens peuvent voter pour autre chose.
Ou alors ne pas voter, c'est bien aussi.

Imaginez un second tour de prsidentielle avec 65% dabstention ce serait cool.

Il faut changer le systme, il faudrait crer quelque chose qui permette au peuple de s'exprimer et d'avoir du pouvoir.
Parce qu'il n'y a rien de dmocratique dans notre systme.

Si les gens votent UMPS parce qu'ils ont peur du FN, ce sont vraiment des cons.
Bon aprs des dcennies de propagande a les a bien abrutis aussi...

Faut oublier PS, UMP, FN, c'est mort, passez  autre chose.

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a pas d'un ct l'UMPS et de l'autre le FN.
> Il n'existe pas que ces 2 possibilits.


J'ai hsit  prciser et j'ai parl "d'extrmiste", mais pour moi, Mlenchon est extrmiste de son ct. Tout comme le partie cologique... il n'y a pas que le FN...




> Si les gens votent UMPS parce qu'ils ont peur du FN, ce sont vraiment des cons.
> Bon aprs des dcennies de propagande a les a bien abrutis aussi...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi, c'est trop simpliste de dire a.... Le vote blanc n'est pas reconnu, il leur reste quoi  ces "abrutis" ? L'abstention ? Faut quand mme mieux voter UMPS que FN en sachant que tu l'auras dans le c** ....

Aprs je te rejoins, il faut trouver un nouveau systme !

Perso, j'attends toujours un partie centriste qui prend les bonnes ides de chaque ct ! (je rve je sais)

----------


## Zirak

> Imaginez un second tour de prsidentielle avec 65% dabstention ce serait cool.
> 
> Il faut changer le systme, il faudrait crer quelque chose qui permette au peuple de s'exprimer et d'avoir du pouvoir.
> Parce qu'il n'y a rien de dmocratique dans notre systme.


Sauf que si tu changes pas le systme avant, pour que le vote blanc ou l'abstention soit pris en compte par exemple, bah tes 65% d'abstention n'y changeront rien, le prsident sera lu par rapport aux votes des 35% s'tant dplac (idem si tu avais 65% de votes blancs dans notre situation actuelle d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai hsit  prciser et j'ai parl "d'extrmiste", mais pour moi, Mlenchon est extrmiste de son ct. Tout comme le partie cologique... 
> 
> (...) Faut quand mme mieux voter UMPS


Je n'ai aucune preuve qui permette de me dire que les partis dis "extrmistes" soient pire que l'UMPS.
C'est le systme qui dit que Mlenchon est dextrme gauche et que le FN est dextrme droite.
Le FN ne se considre pas comme tant dextrme droite.

Le FN n'a jamais accd au pouvoir, on ne sait pas quel impact ce parti aurait sur la France.
Par contre lexprience nous montre que l'UMP et le PS sont catastrophique.

Aprs vous avez raison le vote blanc et labstention ne servent  rien en France.
Mais si ces scores sont lev a envoi un signal clair "vous n'tes pas lgitime".

De mon point de vue il nous faudrait un Chavez ou un Poutine Franais.
Chavez c'tait un mlange de Socialisme, Nationalisme, Catholicisme, moi a me parle.
Je sais pas si vous avez dj coutez ces discours mais c'est top.
Bon aprs c'est mon point de vue...
Je suis dextrme gauche en quelque sorte.

----------


## Invit

Comme je disais, c'est juste mon avis pour ces partis, et justement peut tre  tort, je me dis vu ce que l'UMPS font au pouvoir... a me donne pas envie de voir les autres !
Y'a qu' voir localement ce que a peut donner, je n'ose l'imaginer  la tte d'un pays.

Aprs, Zirak a raison, si tu ne changes pas les rgles avant, et bah la dmocratie a parl, M. ou Mme X sera lu, c'est tout ! On s'en fout des blancs/abstentions...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je me dis vu ce que l'UMPS font au pouvoir... a me donne pas envie de voir les autres !


a me rappel une citation de Zoidberg dans Futurama qui veut voter pour Nixon parce qu'il prfre voter pour les fous furieux qu'il connait  ::mouarf:: 

Je comprendrai jamais votre logique <<L'UMPS est nul  chier, alors je ne voterai pour aucun autre partie>>.
C'est a la Dmocratie ?
Dis comme a a semble tre le pire systme au monde.
On te fait croire qu'il existe un choix, alors que c'est toujours la mme quipe qui dirige.




> Aprs, Zirak a raison, si tu ne changes pas les rgles avant, et bah la dmocratie a parl, M. ou Mme X sera lu, c'est tout ! On s'en fout des blancs/abstentions...


Pour changer le systme il faut une rvolution.
Pour qu'il y ait une rvolution il faut que l'arme se range du ct du peuple face au gouvernement.
Le problme c'est que le gouvernement met en place des hauts grad corrompu, qui ne sont pas de bon militaire mais qui sont de bon soumis.

Cela dit Hollande a peur des militaires, il demande  ce qu'ils enlvent leur percuteur quand il leur rend visite.

======================================
C'est dmoralisant aujourd'hui, tout le monde a compris que la situation ne peut aller qu'empirer, tous les partis politiques qui peuvent accder au pouvoir sont pourri, nous somme en dcroissance (pas officiellement mais attendez quelques annes), il n'y aucune bonne nouvelle et rien de positif en vue, mais les gens sont calme.

----------


## Invit

> a me rappel une citation de Zoidberg dans Futurama qui veut voter pour Nixon parce qu'il prfre voter pour les fous furieux qu'il connait


Pour commencer, je voudrais dire que j'adore ce genre de rfrence culturelle !  ::mouarf:: 




> Je comprendrai jamais votre logique <<L'UMPS est nul  chier, alors je ne voterai pour aucun autre partie>>.
> C'est a la Dmocratie ?
> Dis comme a a semble tre le pire systme au monde.
> On te fait croire qu'il existe un choix, alors que c'est toujours la mme quipe qui dirige.


Non mais je parle juste pour moi, je n'ai pas dis que je croyais  la dmocratie actuelle  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Pour changer le systme il faut une rvolution.
> Pour qu'il y ait une rvolution il faut que l'arme se range du ct du peuple face au gouvernement.


Pas forcment, il suffit qu'un parti propose de changer ces choses et qu'il soit lu, il me semble que c'est justement une proposition de l'UPR (bon eux le problme c'est qu'il y a tout le reste du programme qui pche  ct...  ::aie:: ).

Aprs c'est clair que ce n'est ni le PS ni LR qui proposeront a, mais rien n'empche les autres de le faire.





> Le problme c'est que le gouvernement met en place des hauts grad corrompu, qui ne sont pas de bon militaire mais qui sont de bon soumis.


Et hop, encore un pti coup de conspiration.





> Cela dit Hollande a peur des militaires, il demande  ce qu'ils enlvent leur percuteur quand il leur rend visite.


C'est surtout une question de scurit...

C'est un chef d'tat, pas le pcore du coin. Un chef d'tat, ce n'est pas sens se promener au milieu de personnes avec des armes charges en dehors de ses gardes du corps. Je serais  sa place je demanderais exactement la mme chose...





> C'est dmoralisant aujourd'hui, tout le monde a compris que la situation ne peut aller qu'empirer, tous les partis politiques qui peuvent accder au pouvoir sont pourri, *nous somme en dcroissance* (pas officiellement mais attendez quelques annes), il n'y aucune bonne nouvelle et rien de positif en vue, mais les gens sont calme.


Et en quoi est-ce un mal ?

Faudra ptet comprendre un jour, que les ressources ne sont pas illimites, et qu'on ne peut pas produire de plus en plus indfiniment. Si on veut survivre (quand je dis "on", c'est l'espce humaine hein), il faut justement cette dcroissance et arrtez de toujours dzinguer plus notre plante.  :;): 

Rvolutionner ou changer le systme, a ne se limite pas  prendre en compte le vote blanc, c'est peut-tre aussi se poser la question de savoir si le systme capitalo-libral est vraiment si bien que cela, et si il ne faut pas remettre aussi en question le systme conomique. 

Car au final, tu peux lire n'importe quel parti, sortir de l'UE, prendre en compte le vote blanc ou faire ce que tu veux, si le gros des problmes vient de notre systme conomique, cela n'y changera strictement rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas forcment, il suffit qu'un parti propose de changer ces choses et qu'il soit lu, il me semble que c'est justement une proposition de l'UPR (bon eux le problme c'est qu'il y a tout le reste du programme qui pche  ct... ).


 ::mouarf:: 




> Aprs c'est clair que ce n'est ni le PS ni LR qui proposeront a, mais rien n'empche les autres de le faire.


Ils vont pas tuer leur poule aux ufs d'or...  :;): 




> Rvolutionner ou changer le systme, a ne se limite pas  prendre en compte le *vote plan*


C'est quoi le "vote plan" !  :8O:   ::ptdr:: 

Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi, je pense que le monde a besoin de changer de logiciel conomique. Alors, c'est bien de s'interroger au niveau de la France, mais, c'est comme pour le rchauffement climatique, c'est pas en mettant une taxe sur les franais que a va changer grand-chose ! 
Tout ce qui se fera au niveau d'un pays n'aura que peu d'impact dans une conomie mondialise.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est quoi le "vote plan" !


Merci, c'est corrig !





> Sinon, je suis d'accord avec toi, je pense que le monde a besoin de changer de logiciel conomique. *Alors, c'est bien de s'interroger au niveau de la France, mais, c'est comme pour le rchauffement climatique, c'est pas en mettant une taxe sur les franais que a va changer grand-chose ! 
> Tout ce qui se fera au niveau d'un pays n'aura que peu d'impact dans une conomie mondialise.*


C'est bien pour cela qu'il ne faut pas sortir de l'UE, et le faire  un niveau europen pour commencer.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien pour cela qu'il ne faut pas sortir de l'UE, et le faire  un niveau europen pour commencer.


Tout  fait. Et mme, je dirais plus, c'est pour cela qu'il faut rapidement sortir de la France, pour entrer dans l'Europe Fdrale !  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on veut survivre (quand je dis "on", c'est l'espce humaine hein), il faut justement cette dcroissance et arrtez de toujours dzinguer plus notre plante.


On est d'accord mais pour cela, il faut arrter le capitalisme.
Maintenant qu'on sait que ce systme ne fonctionnera jamais, il faut trouver autre chose.
Mais connaissant un peu lespce humaine,  mon avis on va continuer dans la mauvaise direction jusqu' ce qu'on ait dtruit toute vie sur terre (comme dans la chanson Les Cowboys Fringants - 8 Secondes).

Le capitalisme c'est n'importe quoi, depuis les annes 50 il y a l'obsolescence programm, les ingnieurs ont pour mission de concevoir des objets qui vont casser au bout de quelques annes seulement.
Il y a des compteurs dans les imprimantes, dans les cafetires  dosette, etc.
Il faut toujours consommer plus.
Le jour du dpassement est de plus en plus tt dans l'anne.
La population humaine augmente exponentiellement (a c'est un signe de la fin).
Les gens achtent des iPhones et des casques Beat qui cotent 1% du prix de vente  produire (en comptant la conception, mais pas la pub)... (l c'est une figure de style qui consiste  exagrer, 1% c'est une connerie)

Les gouvernements refusent d'avouer que les pays occidentaux sont en dcroissance.
Ils modifient le calcul du PIB, qui prend en compte la drogue et la prostitution.
Bon cela dit le taux du livret A commence  tre ngatif dans certains pays.

Si un partie politique propose la dcroissance choisi en France, a pourrait tre sympa.
Mais ce serait probablement violent.

Sinon on peut juste attendre que l'humanit crame tout, la Terre ne peut plus nous supporter.
=========
Et pour l'histoire des militaires, les autres prsidents ne demandaient pas a, seul Mitterand et Hollande ont demand aux militaires de ne pas tre arm.

----------


## behe

> Et pour l'histoire des militaires, les autres prsidents ne demandaient pas a, seul Mitterand et Hollande ont demand aux militaires de ne pas tre arm.


Bon c'est le seul "mdia" qui en parle



> Le Groupement de scurit du prsident de la Rpublique (GSPR) a, selon une source bien informe, formul la "*demande habituelle de ne pas avoir de munitions dans les chargeurs*"... ce qui est le simple bon sens. Selon cette mme source, l'ide de faire "sans les culasses et les percuteurs" serait une "initiative des armes". Il semble qu'il s'agisse d'une *initiative locale, au niveau du rgiment*, dont le chef de corps connait pourtant bien les procdures de l'Elyse, o il a t aide de camp. "C'est ceinture et bretelles" ironise un proche du dossier ! 
> [...]
> Le ministre de la dfense Jean-Yves Le Drian a confirm nos informations. Il a expliqu avoir t averti de cette mesure "trois heures aprs la crmonie" et y voit "un excs de zle".

----------


## RyzenOC

> Il y a des compteurs dans les imprimantes, dans les cafetires  dosette, etc.


C'est aujourd'hui illgal et heureusement. L'obsolescence programme y'en a pas besoins, les gens rachte du neuf naturellement. Les smartphones durent 7ans, mais personne ne le garde 7ans. (sauf moi  ::mouarf:: )
On pourrait peut tre parl obsolescence logiciel, a expliquerait pourquoi plus personne ne renouvelle de pc fixe, car un core duo fait aussi bien du word 2016 avec windows 10 qu'un I7 de 2016 (merci Intel de ne rien foutre), sur smartphones les constructeurs arrtent les maj ce qui n'est pas le cas sur pc ou MS supporte tous ce qui existe depuis 2007.
Sur smartphone, a devrait bientt disparatre, quand t'as des octo-core avec 6Go de ram, c'est bon niveau puissance a devrait faire tourner les futures versions d'Android un bon moment. Mais faudrait que se soit google (ou autre) qui dploie les maj et plus les constructeurs comme on le fait sur linux et windows.




> Il faut toujours consommer plus.


Il existe de nouveaux modes de consommation bass sur le "business durable". Les entreprises ont parfois mme l'obligation d'intgrer certains processus (de recyclage ou de dpollution par exemple) dans la chane de prod.




> La population humaine augmente exponentiellement (a c'est un signe de la fin).


Non, les pays pauvres et en voie de dveloppement sont encore en transition dmographique, les pays riches comme la France la pop stagne voir baisse (en Allemagne par exemple c'est grce aux Turcs que la pop se stabilise)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, les pays pauvres et en voie de dveloppement sont encore en transition dmographique, les pays riches comme la France la pop stagne voir baisse (en Allemagne par exemple c'est grce aux Turcs que la pop se stabilise)


Moi je parle de 1700  2000, la population augmente beaucoup trop vite :


Bon aprs si le nombre d'humain commence  dcliner c'est une excellente nouvelle.
Parce que 7 milliards c'est *beaucoup* trop.

Lesprance de vie diminue, ce qui est galement une bonne nouvelle.
D'ailleurs je trouve a trange que a ait t annonc officiellement par tout le monde.
Par contre c'est compltement logique qu'on meurt plus tt.
Ceux qui sont n en 1940, 1950, 1960 ont mang de la bonne nourriture local, pas trop de :
- engrais chimique
- fongicide
- pesticide
- OGM
- insecticide
- additif
- conservateur chimique
- colorant
- etc.

Avant il y avait de la vie dans la terre.
Aujourd'hui c'est mort.
Tout ce qu'on mange est toxique (mme le bio n'est pas toujours top).
Je pense que parmi ceux qui sont n en 2000 il va y avoir un gros pourcentage de cancer.
Les gars ont mang au MacDo et bu du soda light depuis leur enfance, a ne va pas bien finir pour eux...

Je dis a compltement au pif mais j'imagine que plus le temps passe plus il y a d'enfant hyperactif ou autiste.
Bon aprs une news vient de sortir comme quoi les mdecins prescrivaient un antipileptique aux femmes enceintes qui a eu de mauvaises consquences sur les nouveaux ns.

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense que parmi ceux qui sont n en 2000 il va y avoir un gros pourcentage de cancer.


On dirait un mec qui parle de jeu en ligne.  ::aie:: 


Les 2000 *sont* un cancer...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## loufab

> ... Tout ce qu'on mange est toxique (mme le bio n'est pas toujours top)...


"AMAP" mais il faut rapprendre  manger local, de saison et changer ses habitudes d'achats. Les gens prfrent manger "tout-pourri-chimique" que d'avoir de lgres contraintes de ces ordres l.

Label Bio : depuis que les technocrates Europens et Franais ont "assoupli" les rgles ( grands coups de dessous de table =>) les industriels de l'agro se sont engouffrs dans ce march trs juteux pour gogo-bobo. Si bien que Label Bio ne veut plus rien dire : pour exemple l'utilisation d'antibiotique est autoris, les poules pondeuses doivent avoir 2m mini en extrieur -par levage  ::):  - mme si la porte reste ferme en permanence, l'agri hors-sol est autorise... bref une mascarade.

Heureusement il existe d'autres encore srieux. Mais tous ces labels ( fric) ne valent pas une collaboration troite avec le producteur.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

La volaille (et les ufs), je l'achte  un producteur qui vient sur le march du coin. Rien que de l'levage en plein air. 

Les lgumes et certains fruits, je les achte sur le mme marcher  un petit producteur local. Rien que des produits de saison. 

Aucun des deux n'a le label Bio et quasiment 100% de ce que je mange est achet sur le marcher et c'est moi qui cuisine ... sans huile de soja, sans sucre ajout, sans conservateur ni colorant, etc... Maintenant, ceux qui prfrent faire leur achat dans la grande distribution, c'est leur problme.

Maintenant, mme si tout a est trs intressant, je ne vois pas bien le rapport avec HADOPI  ::?:

----------


## AoCannaille

> La volaille (et les ufs), je l'achte  un producteur qui vient sur le march du coin. Rien que de l'levage en plein air. 
> 
> Les lgumes et certains fruits, je les achte sur le mme marcher  un petit producteur local. Rien que des produits de saison. 
> 
> Aucun des deux n'a le label Bio et quasiment 100% de ce que je mange est achet sur le marcher et c'est moi qui cuisine ...


Et probablement aucun des deux n'est bio d'ailleurs. Un p'tit pesticide pas ci, un P'tit engrais par l, un arrosage suprieur  ce que peut fournir la Terre... Des mdoc pour les poupoules...

faut pas croire qu'il n'y a que les multinationales qui utilisent a!

Mais d'un point de vu cologique, manger local, mme si ce n'est pas bio, c'est dj un trs grand progrs.

----------


## Zirak

> faut pas croire qu'il n'y a que les multinationales qui utilisent a!
> 
> Mais d'un point de vu cologique, manger local, mme si ce n'est pas bio, c'est dj un trs grand progrs.


Oui enfin, il ne faut pas crier au loup pour rien, ces procds ne sont pas utiliser chez tous les petits producteurs non plus, on peut aussi leur laisser un minimum le bnfice du doute. ^^

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Quand il y a des pucerons dans ses salades, il vient au march sans salade. Idem quand les tomates ou les fraises sont malades. Rien qu' la taille, on vois immdiatement que ses lgumes ne sont pas arross  outrance comme ceux des marachers (trs nombreux dans la rgion Nantaise) etc... 

Maintenant, rien n'empche d'aller chez lui voir comment a se passe vraiment car il n'est qu' quelques Km de chez moi. Dans la grande distribution, impossible de savoir de qui a vient prcisment. Et le symptme le plus marquant est qu' la fin du march, il a tout vendu. Car un lgume de pleine terre naturel et cueilli au bon moment, a se retrouve directement au got.

Mais, a n'a toujours aucun rapport avec HADOPI et j'en resterais la.

----------


## TallyHo

Merdouille... J'tais persuad qu'il avait dj supprim Hadopi... Il va falloir que je ractive mon firewall dans OpenOffice pour tlcharger alors  ::lol:: 

Blague  part, bien sur qu'il faut la supprimer, ca me parait vident que l'exprience n'est pas concluante.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Hadopi : de 2010  2016, plus de 122 millions de saisines ont t intgres dans son systme dinformation* 
*60 % d'entre elles concernent le secteur musical * 

Hadopi a livr son rapport dactivit pour lanne 2015 - 2016 et en a profit pour faire galement un retour sur des statistiques et des faits marquants le long de ses 7 ans dexistence. Dans le rapport, il est notamment question de rappeler la gense de linstitution, de la dfinition des objectifs viss mais aussi de lefficacit des mesures prises ainsi que des cots. 

Concernant lobservation des pratiques licites et illicites, linstitution rappelle avoir mis en place deux tudes baromtriques : lune tudiant les usages de consommation des internautes franais et lautre rendant compte de leur perception de loffre lgale. Chacune de ces enqutes est ralise auprs dun chantillon national reprsentatif dau moins 1 500 internautes franais gs de 15 ans et plus. Les deux dernires vagues denqutes ont t conduites en janvier 2016 pour le Baromtre de loffre lgale et en avril 2016 pour le Baromtre des usages.

Le taux de consommateurs de biens culturels dmatrialiss ne flchit pas, avec plus de 7 internautes franais sur 10 qui ont dclar avoir consomm au moins un bien culturel dmatrialis au cours des 12 derniers mois. La proportion de sonds ayant dit avoir des usages de consommation illicites (mixtes ou exclusifs) reste stable (moins de 20 %). Ce sont les 15-24 ans qui ont le plus dclar avoir des usages illicites.

Les internautes franais utilisent massivement les diffusions en streaming. Ainsi, 89 % des consommateurs de musique dmatrialise ont recours  ce mode daccs pour couter de la musique. Ils sont 65 %  opter pour des offres de streaming pour regarder des films et 61 % pour accder  des sries tlvises. Le tlchargement ne semble plus avoir autant dattrait, puisquils sont moins de 10 %  avoir recours  ce mode daccs pour ces trois types de biens culturels. En revanche, comme lavait relev ltude  Carnets de consommation  ralise en juin 2014 auprs de 5 985 consommateurs de biens culturels dmatrialiss, le stream ripping semble tre le nouveau moyen de tlcharger de la musique, puisque 35 % des sonds avaient recours  YouTube pour tlcharger de la musique.

Daprs le baromtre des usages, les internautes franais dpensent en moyenne 20  par mois en culture dmatrialise. Cependant, ils continuent de plbisciter les accs gratuits aux biens culturels en ligne, quils aient dclar avoir des usages licites ou illicites. Ainsi, ils sont 92 %  dire accder exclusivement ou le plus souvent gratuitement  des photos, 90 % pour la musique et les sries tlvises, et 88 % pour les vidos et films. Les livres et les jeux vido sont les biens culturels dont la consommation donne le plus lieu  un acte dachat (avec respectivement 20 % et 13 % dacte dachat exclusif ou le plus souvent gratuit). Cette consommation semble tre assez routinire : les internautes franais tendent davantage  recourir directement  leurs sites habituels pour accder aux uvres culturelles souhaites. Seule la qute de logiciels et de photos passe davantage par lutilisation dun moteur de recherche. 

LHadopi indique que le premier dfi quelle a relev est celui de la mise en place de la procdure de rponse gradue. Une fois les dcrets dapplication des lois de juin et octobre 2009 adopts, la Commission de protection des droits a t en mesure denvoyer ses premiers avertissements ds le mois doctobre 2010. Elle indique quen parallle le systme dinformation ddi  la rponse gradue a d voluer afin de pouvoir traiter lensemble des saisines transmises par les ayants droit (soit prs de 75 000 saisines par jour en moyenne). 


*Schma de la procdure de la rponse gradue*
Depuis juin 2010, chacun des ayants droit est autoris par la CNIL  collecter 25 000 adresses IP par jour afin de les transmettre  la Commission. Au total, depuis 2010 et jusquau 31 octobre 2016, plus de 122 000 000 de saisines ont t intgres dans le systme dinformation de lHadopi : en moyenne 60 % de ces saisines concernent aujourdhui le secteur musical, 40 % le secteur de laudiovisuel.

Le systme interne de lHadopi est, quant  lui, dimensionn pour traiter 200 000 saisines par jour calendaire, soit 280 000 par jour ouvr. Lensemble des saisines des ayants droit (soit prs de 75 000 par jour) peut donc tre trait. 

Alors quen 2015, la Commission ntait matriellement en mesure denvoyer pour identification vers les FAI quenviron 50 % des saisines reues, elle en a trait en moyenne 75 % entre fvrier 2016 et octobre 2016. Depuis, il est donn suite  100 % des saisines reues. 


Les ayants droit saisissent lHadopi de deux types de procs-verbaux : 
des saisines mono-constatation : elles ne visent quun constat (une adresse IP / un jour et heure), qui peut concerner une ou plusieurs uvres (une chanson ou une compilation, par exemple). Ces saisines reprsentent en moyenne 75  80 % des saisines reues par lHadopi ;des saisines multi-constatations : elles visent plusieurs constats effectus dans des temps diffrents (une adresse IP / plusieurs heures diffrentes), qui peuvent pour chacun concerner une ou plusieurs uvres (un film ou une trilogie, par exemple). En pratique, ces saisines qui reprsentent en moyenne 20  25 % des saisines reues concernent une mme adresse IP mettant  disposition sur les rseaux pair--pair plusieurs uvres sur un crneau horaire pouvant aller jusqu 24 heures. 
Pour plusieurs raisons, tenant notamment  la capacit du systme dinformation initial et  des motifs dordre procdural rendant strictement ncessaire lidentification de chaque constat auprs du FAI, une volution du systme dinformation de la rponse gradue a t rendue ncessaire afin de permettre le traitement des saisines multi-constatations. Depuis octobre 2016, lensemble des saisines reues des ayants droit est ainsi trait. Par rapport  lexercice prcdent (2014-2015) le nombre de demandes didentification a ainsi plus que doubl. En rponse aux demandes qui leur sont envoyes, les fournisseurs daccs  Internet ont identifi plus de 87 % des adresses IP. Ce taux reste constant.


Les premires recommandations envoyes par la Commission indiquent aux titulaires dabonnement que leur connexion Internet a t utilise  des fins de mise  disposition duvres protges sur les rseaux pair--pair. Elles les invitent  prendre toutes mesures utiles pour que leur connexion ne soit plus utilise  de telles fins. Elles les orientent galement vers loffre culturelle lgale, rpertorie sur le site Internet de lHadopi Ces recommandations sont adresses par voie lectronique.

Si la Commission est saisie de nouveaux faits de mise  disposition dans les six mois suivant lenvoi de la premire recommandation, une deuxime recommandation peut tre adresse au titulaire de labonnement concern. Elle est envoye  la fois par voie lectronique et par lettre remise contre signature.


Lorsquune ritration est constate dans lanne suivant la prsentation dune deuxime recommandation, ce fait tant susceptible de constituer la contravention de ngligence caractrise, la Commission slectionne les dossiers qui pourront ensuite faire lobjet dune transmission au procureur de la Rpublique.

Entre le 1er juillet 2015 et le 30 juin 2016, la Commission a adopt prs de trois fois plus de dlibrations de transmission au Parquet que par rapport  la priode prcdente


Durant la confrence annuelle de lHadopi, Jean-Michel Linois Linkovskis a t officiellement dsign nouveau secrtaire gnral de lHadopi. Il remplace ainsi Pauline Blassel, celle qui occupait le poste de secrtaire gnrale par intrim depuis le dpart dEric Walter,

Source : rapport d'Hadopi

----------


## blbird

"Ngligence caractrise" : et si les assurances faisaient pareil pour nos habitations? Ds qu'on se fait cambrioler, c'est uniquement parce que nos systmes de protection taient mauvais. Combien se font pirater sans le savoir, par leur tlphone ou autre? On est devant un systme qui prtend que tout le monde doit pouvoir protger son accs internet  100% : c'est juste illusoire.

Sinon je pose une autre question : parmi toutes les lettres envoyes, combien de vpn en plus?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## jopopmk

La question que je me pose : entre le fonctionne d'hadopi et la Justice (qui a autre chose  faire, au passage), combien ce bouzin cote au contribuable, juste pour faire plaisirs aux "ayants droit" (les guillemets ont leur importance) ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> La question que je me pose : entre le fonctionne d'hadopi et la Justice (qui a autre chose  faire, au passage), combien ce bouzin cote au contribuable, juste pour faire plaisirs aux "ayants droit" (les guillemets ont leur importance) ?


Moi je me console en me disant que au moins je peut continuer  tlcharger tranquillement.

Si le gouvernement le voulais vraiment il pourrait empcher les tlchargement illgaux, ils ont russie avec la pdophilie donc avec une grosse volont ils peuvent bloquer tous protocoles p2p, bloquer (pour de vrai pas juste le dns) les ip des sites sans demmande d'un juge qui vas mettre 6mois  trancher.

Faut considrer Hadopie comme un juste milieu qui satisfaits les piratent et les ayant droit.
D'une certaine manire je remercie le gouvernement d'avoir trouv une solution qui ne censure pas internet.

----------


## jopopmk

> Moi je me console en me disant que au moins je peut continuer  tlcharger tranquillement.
> 
> Si le gouvernement le voulais vraiment il pourrait empcher les tlchargement illgaux, ils ont russie avec la pdophilie donc avec une grosse volont ils peuvent bloquer tous protocoles p2p, bloquer (pour de vrai pas juste le dns) les ip des sites sans demmande d'un juge qui vas mettre 6mois  trancher.
> 
> *Faut considrer Hadopie comme un juste milieu qui satisfaits les piratent et les ayant droit.*
> D'une certaine manire je remercie le gouvernement d'avoir trouv une solution qui ne censure pas internet.


C'est aussi ce que je me dis (mme si j'ai des doutes sur le fait qu'un gouvernement franais puisse faire un rel blocage, aussi bien techniquement que politiquement) mais il n'empche que a a un cot que j'aimerais bien connaitre.

NBHS : Inscrit en 2013 avec RyzenOC en pseudo ... le pseudo se change  la demande ?

----------


## Saverok

> C'est aussi ce que je me dis (mme si j'ai des doutes sur le fait qu'un gouvernement franais puisse faire un rel blocage, aussi bien techniquement que politiquement) mais il n'empche que a a un cot que j'aimerais bien connaitre.


HADOPI est une instance publique et son budget est publique.
Par ailleurs, la cours des comptes tape chaque anne sur le cot de fonctionnement d'HADOPI par rapport  sa faible/non efficacit.

Le truc qui me gne surtout, c'est qu'il s'agit de 100% d'argent publique et que rien n'est pris en charge par les majors.
Et pourtant, on a la fameuse taxe de copie prive qui va directe dans la poche des majors pour compenser les pertes (supposes) dues au piratage.
Je trouverai nettement plus logique qu'HADOPI soit financer intgralement par la taxe sur la copie prive.

----------


## Jipt

> NBHS : Inscrit en 2013 avec RyzenOC en pseudo ... le pseudo se change  la demande ?


No problemo.

----------


## jopopmk

@Saverok : merci pour le lien. Les revenus de la taxe sur les copies prives sont-il suffisants pour supporter le fonctionnement d'hadopi ?
Sinon je trouve l'ide plutt sense.

@Jipt : merci mais c'tait surtout par curiosit, j'aime bien mon pseudo et j'ai le mme partout sur le web  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> "Ngligence caractrise" : et si les assurances faisaient pareil pour nos habitations? Ds qu'on se fait cambrioler, c'est uniquement parce que nos systmes de protection taient mauvais.


Mais elle le font, lis bien les conditions de ton contrat d'assurance.

----------


## Invit

> Mais elle le font, lis bien les conditions de ton contrat d'assurance.


Exactement ... Un exemple, pour la mienne, si je quitte mon domicile plus de 24h, les volets doivent tre ferms !  ::aie::

----------


## Saverok

> @Saverok : merci pour le lien. Les revenus de la taxe sur les copies prives sont-il suffisants pour supporter le fonctionnement d'hadopi ?
> Sinon je trouve l'ide plutt sense.


Plus que largement mme.
La taxe sur copie prive est une mine d'or pour les majors !!
Voici le barme de http://www.culturecommunication.gouv...r-Copie-Privee

Et voici la somme rapporte (175 millions  rien que sur la seule anne 2012).
D'autant plus que depuis 2012, le barme a t trs largi...

----------


## jopopmk

Ah ouai ! En ponctionnant ne serait-ce que 5% y'aurait de quoi faire tourner hadopi (bas sur le cot mentionn dans ton premier lien).

----------


## Squisqui

> Moi je me console en me disant que au moins je peut continuer  tlcharger tranquillement.


Il t'en faut peu pour accepter le racket.




> Si le gouvernement le voulais vraiment il pourrait empcher les tlchargement illgaux, ils ont russie avec la pdophilie


Hahaha, vraiment ? Je n'tais pas au courant que la pdophilie avait disparue. La pdophilie appartient  Sarkozy ce que le terrorisme appartient  Cazeneuve : De bonnes excuses pour faire passer des lois affreuses.




> donc avec une grosse volont ils peuvent bloquer tous protocoles p2p


Ne confond pas une famille de protocoles avec le contenu  bloquer. Ou alors, il faudrait retirer Windows 10 du commerce car il permet une distribution P2P des mises  jour. C'est plutt absurde, non ?




> bloquer (pour de vrai pas juste le dns) les ip des sites sans demmande d'un juge qui vas mettre 6mois  trancher.


Tu la bloques comment ton IP ? Mme si l'intgralit des routeurs Franais refusaient de router vers une IP on pourrait toujours y accder. Comment ? Depuis l'tranger tout simplement.
Tu trouves la justice lente ? Moi aussi. Tu ne te demandes pas pourquoi elle est lente ? Moi si.




> Faut considrer Hadopie comme un juste milieu qui satisfaits les piratent et les ayant droit.


En l'absence d'impact positif, on ne peut que considrer les deux camps comme perdant (rappelons que c'est le contribuable qui finance). Les seuls gagants sont les copains qui dfilent  la HADOPI.




> D'une certaine manire je remercie le gouvernement d'avoir trouv une solution qui ne censure pas internet.


Le gouvernement pratique la censure sur le web. Il n'y a pas lieu de les remercier dans ce cas.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Le gouvernement pratique la censure sur le web. Il n'y a pas lieu de les remercier dans ce cas.


Le gouvernement met les lois en application, mais c'est le parlement qui les fait. Au pire, un gouvernement propose une loi qui peut tre adopte, modifie ou mme purement et simplement rejete. En plus, certaines lois sont directement faites par le parlement, parfois contre l'avis du gouvernement. 

HADOPI, c'est pas Sarkosy, mais le parlement et le Snat. Les lois sur la scurit ont t votes  une grande majorit dans les deux chambres ... et n'ont pas toutes t inities par Cazeneuve (certaines lois sur la scurit ont mme t adoptes lors du quinquennat prcdent) ... et il y en aura d'autres dans pas longtemps, ds que la droite aura 100% des pouvoirs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Quelque part Hadopi c'est pour tre sympa avec le lobby de l'industrie musical.
a ne rapporte rien  la France.

Ce n'est pas en faisant chier les gens qui tlcharge que tu vas les faire acheter plus de trucs...
Et de toute faon 1 le MP3 a n'a aucun sens.

C'est possible qu'un type qui a tlcharg illgalement plusieurs sries, finissent par acheter le coffret de toutes les saisons, alors que si il n'avait pas tlcharg illgalement  la base il aurait rien achet.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu "pirates" des films que tu ne vas pas au cinma.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu tlcharges des discographies que tu ne vas pas au concert.

Et pourquoi quand un type regarde un film sur un site de streaming ce n'est pas grave, mais si il fait la mme chose en utilisant la technologie P2P ce n'est pas bien ?
Alors que le streaming gnre du profit pour quelqu'un.

----------


## Hizin

> Et pourquoi quand un type regarde un film sur un site de streaming ce n'est pas grave, mais si il fait la mme chose en utilisant la technologie P2P ce n'est pas bien ?


Car il y a le droit  la copie prive. La copie pour soi-mme et uniquement pour soi-mme est autorise si tu possdes l'original. Vu qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de dterminer  priori si c'est le cas, le principe d'innocence s'applique ("innocent jusqu' *preuve* du contraire").
Le souci du P2P est le partage inhrent au protocole, et c'est a, et uniquement a, qui est cibl par la HADOPI et les lois du mme genre. Tu fais ta copie prive, rien  dire. Tu partages directement celle-ci, cela pose problme car tu deviens receleur.

----------


## Saverok

> Car il y a le droit  la copie prive. La copie pour soi-mme et uniquement pour soi-mme est autorise si tu possdes l'original. Vu qu'il n'y a aucun moyen de dterminer  priori si c'est le cas, le principe d'innocence s'applique ("innocent jusqu' *preuve* du contraire").
> Le souci du P2P est le partage inhrent au protocole, et c'est a, et uniquement a, qui est cibl par la HADOPI et les lois du mme genre. Tu fais ta copie prive, rien  dire. Tu partages directement celle-ci, cela pose problme car tu deviens receleur.


Sauf qu'HADOPI, ce n'est pas du tout a.
Pour commencer, il n'y a aucune preuve directe.
Lorsque tu reois un courrier, ce n'est absolument pour le dlit d'avoir tlcharg ou partag illgalement une oeuvre protge par le droit d'auteur *mais* pour dfaut de scurisation de ta ligne internet  ::aie:: 

Autrement dit, on a cr tout spcialement un nouveau dlit de dfaut de scurisation de ligne internet.
Et le comble, c'est qu' aucun moment, il n'est prcis dans la loi quelles sont les dispositions minimales  mettre en oeuvre pour tre dans la lgalit  ::aie:: 

Bref, un gros foutage de gueule qui ne sert  rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, un gros foutage de gueule qui ne sert  rien.


Comme trop souvent malheureusement.

Notre gouvernement n'a pas le sens des priorits.
Il dpense des millions chaque anne pour faire chier ceux qui partagent des fichiers alors que le pays est en crise, l'endettement sacclre, on cherche  faire des conomies, fermer Hadopi aiderait un petit peu...

Si l'tat conomisait quelques millions par-ci par-l, ce serait toujours a de pris...
Il n'y a pas de petite conomie.

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf qu'HADOPI, ce n'est pas du tout a.
> Pour commencer, il n'y a aucune preuve directe.
> Lorsque tu reois un courrier, ce n'est absolument pour le dlit d'avoir tlcharg ou partag illgalement une oeuvre protge par le droit d'auteur *mais* pour dfaut de scurisation de ta ligne internet


Ou pas.

Je connais des gens qui ont reu le courrier, dans lequel il tait explicitement fait mention de tel ou tel film qui aurait t tlcharg (avec le nom exacte du fichier), et qu'en cas de rcidive, il pourrait y avoir des suites.

Aprs effectivement, on leur notifiait de scuriser leur ligne si jamais ce n'taient pas eux qui avaient fait ce tlchargement. C'est juste qu'ils te laissent le bnfice du doute.

Hadopi, c'est juste un avertissement histoire que tu tlcharges moins (ou plus du tout),  cause d'un simple sentiment de peur, du fait qu'ils ont effectivement vu que tu avais tlcharg quelque chose, c'est une espce "d'auto-censure" qu'ils essaient de nous faire appliquer  nous-mmes, il n'y a pratiquement pas de rpressif (je ne suis mme pas sr qu'il y ait eu une dizaine de jugements depuis qu'Hadopi existe).

Je te rejoins en revanche sur le fait que cela ne sert strictement  rien, en dehors de dpenser l'argent du contribuable, puisque sans condamnation de personne, les majors et ayant-droits n'y gagnent rien de toutes faons.

Mais suivant les protocoles utiliss pour tlcharger, ils sont quand mme capable dans certains cas d'avoir des preuves.  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je connais des gens qui ont reu le courrier, dans lequel il tait explicitement fait mention de tel ou tel film qui aurait t tlcharg (avec le nom exacte du fichier)


Moi je connais des gens qui ont reu :
- un premier email d'avertissement
- un second email d'avertissement
- une lettre recommande

Mais le nom du fichier n'tait pas donn,  ce qu'on m'a dit.
C'est plus un truc du genre "vous avez t pris le 28 fvrier 2014  06:38 en train de partager un fichier illgalement, si vous voulez savoir de quel fichier il s'agit vous pouvez nous le demander".
Je sais pas si a a chang, mais  l'poque aprs la lettre recommande il n'y avait plus rien.

De toute faon une adresse IP n'est pas considr comme une preuve...
Donc  moins d'avouer, il ne devrait pas y avoir de condamnation.

 la base le projet d'Hadopi c'tait de forcer ceux qui se sont fait prendre 3 fois  installer un logiciel espion qui aurait permis  une entreprise prive de surveiller la connexion.

----------


## Saverok

> Ou pas.
> 
> Je connais des gens qui ont reu le courrier, dans lequel il tait explicitement fait mention de tel ou tel film qui aurait t tlcharg (avec le nom exacte du fichier), et qu'en cas de rcidive, il pourrait y avoir des suites.
> 
> Aprs effectivement, on leur notifiait de scuriser leur ligne si jamais ce n'taient pas eux qui avaient fait ce tlchargement. C'est juste qu'ils te laissent le bnfice du doute.


Allons voir  la source, c'est plus simple : https://www.hadopi.fr/usages-respons...eponse-graduee



> Le dispositif de la rponse gradue repose sur lenvoi, par la Commission de protection des droits de l'Hadopi, de messages d'avertissement aux titulaires d'abonnements internet ayant manqu  leur obligation de surveillance de leur accs  internet.


Le dlit reproch par HADOPI n'est pas le tlchargement d'oeuvres protges mais la non scurisation de son rseau.
La surveillance des plateformes d'change d'oeuvres protges n'est que le moyen d'identifier que ta connexion n'est pas protge.

C'est tordu comme raisonnement et trs hypocrite mais c'est l'astuce juridique, trs bancale, trouve par nos amis parlementaires pour mettre en place HADOPI.

----------


## Zirak

> Allons voir  la source, c'est plus simple : https://www.hadopi.fr/usages-respons...eponse-graduee
> 
> Le dlit reproch par HADOPI n'est pas le tlchargement d'oeuvres protges mais la non scurisation de son rseau.
> La surveillance des plateformes d'change d'oeuvres protges n'est que le moyen d'identifier que ta connexion n'est pas protge.
> 
> C'est tordu comme raisonnement et trs hypocrite mais c'est l'astuce juridique, trs bancale, trouve par nos amis parlementaires pour mettre en place HADOPI.



Je rebondissais surtout sur la partie o tu disais qu'ils n'avaient pas de preuves, pour dire qu'en l'occurrence si, ils pouvaient en avoir, mme si ce n'est pas forcment systmatique.


C'est d'ailleurs marqu juste en dessous le passage que tu cites :




> Le dispositif de la rponse gradue repose sur lenvoi, par la Commission de protection des droits de l'Hadopi, de messages d'avertissement aux titulaires d'abonnements internet ayant manqu  leur obligation de surveillance de leur accs  internet.
> 
> Les organismes de dfense professionnelle rgulirement constitus, les socits de perception ou de rpartition des droits et le Centre national de la cinmatographie et de l'image anime (CNC) *qui constatent que laccs  internet d'un internaute a t utilis pour reprsenter, reproduire ou mettre  disposition une uvre sans l'autorisation des ayants droit, peuvent saisir lHadopi*. Le procureur de la Rpublique peut galement saisir l'Hadopi.
> 
> Les faits sont alors examins par la Commission de protection des droits (CPD), organe autonome au sein de l'Hadopi, en charge de la mise en uvre de la rponse gradue.


On te reproche juste de n'avoir pas scuris ta connexion, mais on ne s'en proccupe que si on a constat des tlchargements / partages, si ta connexion n'est pas scurise mais qu'aucun tlchargement n'est constat, ils s'en contrefichent et tu n'auras jamais de lettre, ce n'est pas vraiment a qui les proccupent. ^^

C'est effectivement trs hypocrite mais c'est quand mme bas sur la constatation d'une "infraction" mme si ce n'est pas directement cette infraction que l'on te reproche.

----------


## Hizin

Voici le courrier en question (que j'ai reu y'a quelques mois, a vitera les "je connais des gens qui...").




> Haute autorit pour la diffusion des oeuvres et la protection des droits sur internet
> 
>   	  	Premier avertissement  Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur internet (Hadopi)
> 
>  EN-TTE
> 
> Madame, Monsieur,
> 
> 
> ...


Vala.

Donc, l'on voit bien que c'est le partage d'oeuvre qui est la cause, et que la peine est bien le dfaut de scurisation.

Pour connatre les oeuvres en question, il faut se rendre sur le site de la HADOPI avec le numro de dossier. Il faut parfois relancer pour qu'ils donnent l'information.

Nota : Je n'ai pas encore mis d'avis sur l'HADOPI (sauf si vous remontez ce sujet, vous trouverez ma position quant  cette solution).

----------


## TallyHo

Adress en tant que particulier ou professionnel ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il a t constat le (LISTE DE DATES ET D'HEURES) *, quune ou plusieurs uvres ont t tlcharges ou partages depuis votre accs  internet ( adresse IP XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX en violation des droits dauteur. Ces faits peuvent constituer une infraction pnale. 
> (...)
> Pour obtenir des prcisions sur le titre des uvres qui ont t tlcharges ou mises  disposition, vous pouvez utiliser la voie lectronique en cochant la case prvue  cet effet sur le formulaire suivant : http://cpdform.hadopi.fr/. Vous pouvez aussi faire votre demande par voie postale  ladresse indique ci-dessous.


Je suis content, c'est exactement ce que je disais  :;):

----------


## Hizin

> Adress en tant que particulier ou professionnel ?


Particulier.

----------


## TallyHo

Comment est ce possible qu'un informaticien se fasse attraper ? Hadopi fonctionne vraiment alors ?  :8O:   ::D:

----------


## Hizin

Parce que je m'en contrefous comme de l'an 40, tout simplement. Y'a tellement de dlai avant que a ne devienne srieux que je ne mets strictement rien en place. J'ai reu un courrier. Je vais faire attention pendant quelques mois. Fin de l'histoire.

Nota : Je souhaiterai bien que la personne m'ayant mis un pouce rouge alors que je rponds  une question simple question m'explique sa raison. Je suis curieux l  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

Oui c'est l'histoire du cordonnier quoi  ::): 




> Je souhaiterai bien que la personne m'ayant mis un pouce rouge alors que je rponds  une question simple question m'explique sa raison. Je suis curieux l


Si les modos s'y mettent aussi... Ca fait bizarre hein ?  ::D: 

*[Edit]*

Au fait Hizin, ils ont mis combien de temps  ragir entre le download et la rception du mail ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Si les modos s'y mettent aussi... Ca fait bizarre hein ?


Bizarre, oui, vraiment ! le -1 a disparu ... serait-ce la peur du modo ?

----------


## TallyHo

Hadopi qui fait son travail, les compteurs qui deviennent capricieux... Si votre cran se drgle, ne cherchez pas, on est entr dans la 4me dimension...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> Bizarre, oui, vraiment ! le -1 a disparu ... serait-ce la peur du modo ?


Arrte ! Quand je dbarque  pas d'heure il est revenu !  ::ptdr:: 




> Hadopi qui fait son travail, les compteurs qui deviennent capricieux... Si votre cran se drgle, ne cherchez pas, on est entr dans la 4me dimension...


Plus ceux qui changent de pseudo en gardant l'avatar et ceux qui changent d'avatar en gardant le pseudo, y a de la mouvance en ce dbut d'anne, faut s'accrocher pour ne pas tre renvers par un champ gravitationnel alatoirement variant,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Hizin

> Au fait Hizin, ils ont mis combien de temps  ragir entre le download et la rception du mail ?


Environs 1 mois entre la constatation et la notification par e-mail. 6 semaines ensuite pour m'indiquer quelle oeuvre tait  l'origine du problme.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Mettre des amendes  ceux qui dtiennent les pices  convictions...  ::calim2::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Bon ... depuis que j'ai pris conscience que certains DVD Vido vendus dans le commerce avaient une esprance de vie infrieure aux DVD gravs (rsultat contraire  ce qu'on nous explique depuis la sortie du premier CD), je fais systmatiquement une sauvegarde de tous les DVD que j'achte (ce qui est illgal si on lit ce qui est crit sur les DVD). La cause ? elle est visible : dcollement de la couche suprieure des DVD (c'est parfaitement visible en lumire rasante).

Les grands spcialistes de ces obsolescences programmes : "20th century fox", "Universal", "Warner" et "TF1". Pas trop de problmes avec d'autres, ce qui tendrait  prouver que ce ne sont pas des problmes de mauvaises manipulation. Exemples concrets :
"Le jour le plus long" -> "20th century fox" = Illisible au troisime passage  partir du milieu du DVD environ."Les tontons flingueurs" -> "THX" = au moins 10 passages (peut-tre le double), et toujours pas le moindre dfaut  signaler. A remarquer que, en dehors de ceux estampills "TF1" les DVD originaires de France ne posent pas de problmes.
Maintenant, je ne crains rien, vu qu'il me semble que la jurisprudence donne raison  ceux qui faisaient des copies de sauvegarde ... mme si c'est interdit par l'diteur. HADOPI me chercherais (a raison) des noises si je mettais ces copies en partage avec d'autres internautes.

Tout a pour dire que HADOPI protge uniquement la vermine : "20th century fox", "Universal", "Warner", "TF1" et d'autres ... et jamais le client qui achte loyalement et honntement les produits que consomment les clients de ces vautours. HADOPI sera beaucoup mieux accept le jour o les diteurs de CD/DVD seront tenus de remplacer *GRATUITEMENT* tout mdia d'origine dfectueux. Car comment profiter de mon "Le jour le plus long" illisible sans :
Re-acheter le DVD (ce qui doublerais, triplerais etc... le prix)Pirater une autre copie sur le WEBAvoir fait pralablement une copie illgale du DVD
Pourquoi les coupables de ce systme seraient-ils toujours les pigeons qui :
Payent lors de l'achat d'un DVD vidoPayent lors de l'achat de disques dursPayent lors de l'achat de CD/DVD/BR viergesFinancent HADOPI par leurs imptsEtc... Ils sont o les vrais baiss dans cette histoire ?

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Reste plus que la fabrication, distribution et vente de contrefait pour recevoir un courrier...  ::roll:: 
Vue la quantit de "choses" que je prsume exister, bien trange qu'il n'y ai que si peu de sources...

----------


## ascito

J'ai du mal  comprendre la lgislation. 

Alors HADOPI sur sa couche la plus reluisante aurait t cr  des fins statistiques et de prvention, pourquoi pas. 
Si cela n'implique pas pour le futur un systmatique espionnage -et industriel- des communications prives.

Deuxime point, chose qui me gne sur les articles parlants de HADOPI  est la non-confrontation de statistiques.

D'une part provenant des tlchargements dits illgaux, d'autre part provenant des autres moyens de diffusion et de captation. 

La moindre des choses pour que tout un chacun puisse se faire une opinion sur les "grandeurs" nonces serait 
de montrer quelques courbes "claires" montrant en mme temps le rsultat HADOPI et le rsultat des autres baromtres. 

Voir simplement afficher aussi les sources des autres baromtres.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...D'une part provenant des tlchargements dits illgaux, d'autre part provenant des autres moyens de diffusion et de *captation*...


C'est pas la "captation" d'uvres qui pose problme, c'est la mise  disposition d'uvre en les partageant sur le WEB. Il y a des modes de captation parfaitement lgaux. Par exemple, rien ne mempche d'enregistrer un film ou un concert passant  la tl. Par contre, il m'est interdit de vendre ou mme de donner ces enregistrements  d'autres. a doit rester dans le domaine priv.

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a des modes de captation parfaitement lgaux. Par exemple, rien ne mempche d'enregistrer un film ou un concert passant  la tl. Par contre, il m'est interdit de vendre ou mme de donner ces enregistrements  d'autres. a doit rester dans le domaine priv.


Et encore, c'est borderline et c'est plus tolr que rellement lgal. La lgislation est floue et mouvante  ce sujet. Le trait ACTA, qui a t abandonn suite aux votes du parlement europen, devait considrablement durcir l'environnement rglementaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est quand mme triste de voir que l'tat dpense des millions pour faire chier des gars qui partagent illgalement des MP3/FLAC et des vidos...
En plus le gars qui se fait chopper gnralement soit il se paie un VPN soit une Seedbox :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seedbox

Apparemment les types qui utilise une seedbox ont des ratios de dingue sur les sites de Torrent.
a doit uploader  fond 24h/24 c'est cool pour le P2P.

Le truc qu'il faut comprendre c'est que ce n'est pas parce que les uvres sont plus pirat que les gens vont moins au cinma ou achte moins de DVD.
Par contre l'industrie du disque est dans les choux, faut qu'ils se modernisent.
On va pas acheter un fichier MP3  1...
Sur Beatport c'est mme plus que a :
https://www.beatport.com/track/pom-c...al-mix/3024555

----------


## belkan

Et aprs on utilise un vpn! Et puis c'est tout....Au bout d'un an, on arrte le vpn....1er averto, 2me averto...Ok, on rutilise un vpn...Et l'affaire roule....J'espre que les voleurs vont rendre la 911  Florent Pagny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

Pourquoi supprimer Hadopi, ca permet de vendre du VPN et de l'anonymisation. Et en plus qu'ventuellement peut-tre que cela ramnerait des ronds aux artistes.

Vous n'tes vraiment pas dous pour les affaires.

----------


## Grogro

Et en plus, tu peux vendre une "haute autorit" thodule pour y caser tes copains. Il n'y a pas de petits profits. 

Et comme tu as fait semblant d'agir  grand coups de moulinets mdiatiques, Pascal Ngre et ses potes vont enfin arrter de te casser les burnes.

----------


## ddoumeche

Effectivement mais les capitalistes opportunistes n'y sont pour rien, il faut t'en prendre  la piraterie.

----------


## ascito

...

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


C'est une devinette ?
Bon alors je rponds la lettre S !
J'ai gagn ?
 ::P:

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Hadopi : un dcret prvoit que les FAI bnficient d'une compensation financire de ltat, * 
*pour leur participation dans lidentification des internautes qui piratent * 

2009 a t marqu par la cration de la Hadopi (Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet), dont la mission tait didentifier les internautes qui tlchargent illgalement des uvres sur Internet, notamment par lentremise des FAI, et les sanctionner en plusieurs tapes. 

La  rponse gradue  est dfinie comme suit :
lenvoi dune premire recommandation, par la Commission qui indique aux titulaires dabonnement que leur connexion Internet a t utilise  des fins de mise  disposition duvres protges sur les rseaux pair--pair. Elle les invite  prendre toutes mesures utiles pour que leur connexion ne soit plus utilise  de telles fins. Elle les oriente galement vers loffre culturelle lgale, rpertorie sur le site Internet de lHadopi. Ce type de recommandation est adress par voie lectronique ;si la Commission est saisie de nouveaux faits de mise  disposition dans les six mois suivant lenvoi de la premire recommandation, une deuxime recommandation peut tre adresse au titulaire de labonnement concern. Elle est envoye  la fois par voie lectronique et par lettre remise contre signature ;lorsquune ritration est constate dans lanne suivant la prsentation dune deuxime recommandation, ce fait tant susceptible de constituer la contravention de ngligence caractrise, la Commission slectionne les dossiers qui pourront ensuite faire lobjet dune transmission au procureur de la Rpublique.
Dans son dernier rapport dactivits, lautorit a indiqu avoir envoy entre le 1er octobre 2010 et le 31 octobre 2016 :
7,6 millions de premires recommandations ;686 mille deuximes recommandations ;5339 constats de ngligence ;1308 transmissions au procureur de la Rpublique.
Jusqu maintenant, cette procdure tait quasi entirement  la charge des fournisseurs daccs  Internet. Lun dentre eux, Bouygues Tlcom, avait obtenu en dcembre 2015 une victoire devant le Conseil dtat, qui avait condamn ltat  lui verser 900 000 euros dindemnits (37,5 centimes par demande didentification des internautes). La juridiction avait galement enjoint ltat  publier un dcret dans les six mois.

Cest dans ce contexte que,  la demande de la Hadopi, le gouvernement a publi  la mi-mars un dcret relatif aux modalits de compensation des surcots identifiables et spcifiques des prestations assures par les oprateurs de communications lectroniques. 

Larticle 1 stipule que la compensation mentionne au I correspond  la couverture des surcots dfinis comme suit :
a) les surcots lis  la conception et au dploiement des systmes d'information ou, le cas chant,  leur adaptation, ncessaires au traitement des demandes d'identification des abonns ;
b) les surcots lis au fonctionnement et  la maintenance des systmes d'information ncessaires au traitement des demandes d'identification des abonns ;
c) les surcots de personnel lis au traitement des demandes d'identification des abonns.

Toutefois, il prcise que : 
lorsque le systme d'information utilis pour traiter les demandes d'identification manant de la Hadopi est le mme que celui utilis pour rpondre  des demandes manant d'autres autorits publiques ou judiciaires et que les surcots mentionns aux a et b ont dj fait l'objet,  ce titre, d'une compensation financire de la part de l'tat, l'oprateur concern ne peut prtendre  une nouvelle compensation de ces surcots ;lorsque les demandes d'identification traites au cours d'une anne civile par un oprateur sont suprieures  un seuil de demandes justifiant une automatisation du traitement, les surcots mentionns aux a et b sont compenss par un versement forfaitaire annuel. Les surcots mentionns au c sont compenss, pour chaque demande d'identification, selon des tarifs tablis en fonction de la nature de la demande ;lorsque les demandes d'identification traites au cours d'une anne civile par un oprateur sont infrieures  ce seuil, les surcots mentionns aux b et c sont compenss, pour chaque demande d'identification, selon des tarifs tablis en fonction de la nature de la demande.
Cependant, pour tre applicable, le gouvernement doit encore  fixer le seuil, le versement forfaitaire et les tarifs  de cette compensation financire. Les oprateurs vont donc encore devoir patienter avant de pouvoir bnficier dun remboursement pour leur participation  cette lutte, bien que la publication de ce dcret reste une victoire pour les FAI.

Source : dcret

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

Et les citoyens qui dnoncent ?
Ah oui, j'oublais, c'est la ruine matrielle et ou la prison, c'est vrai...

Ah bah non, c'est le suicide quel con ! Dcidement, ma mmoire fout le camp...

----------


## TiranusKBX

Si on veut faire des conomie la fermeture d'Hadopi seras dans les premiers lments ^^

----------


## _Thomas

quand le crowdfunding pour sauver Hadopi ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Capitaine_aizen

> Si on veut faire des conomie la fermeture d'Hadopi seras dans les premiers lments ^^


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais la fermeture d'Hadopi signifie qu'un nouveau truc dbile, plus liberticide, plus invasif, plus chre sera en gestation. Mme si Hadopi cote cher et son efficacit est fortement discutable, elle a l'avantage d'tre assez facile  contourner au besoin. Rien ne dit que la prochaine dbilit des lobbys du disque ne vas pas nous pondre pire. Mieux vaut la peste que le cholra. 

En revanche, ce qui est dsastreux, c'est que c'est le contribuable qui va payer. Pourquoi pas les maisons de disques ? Aprs tout, elles ont mis en place Hadopi, elles doivent l'assumer ou changer la faon de distribuer "la culture".

J'espre juste que le systme ne va pas driver  une chasse au protocole p2p (qui pour rappel ne transite pas que du contenu illgal. Je dl mes distros linux avec, et c'est pas illgal [Sauf Microsoft dans la ville de Munich ::mouarf:: ]) o les FAI seraient rmunrer au pirate dnonc. L en revanche, on va moins rigoler. ::(:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais la fermeture d'Hadopi signifie qu'un nouveau truc dbile, plus liberticide, plus invasif, plus chre sera en gestation. Mme si Hadopi cote cher et son efficacit est fortement discutable, elle a l'avantage d'tre assez facile  contourner au besoin. Rien ne dit que la prochaine dbilit des lobbys du disque ne vas pas nous pondre pire.


Notre gouvernement n'a pas  se soumettre  l'industrie, dans plein de pays les gouvernements ne font rien pour lutter contre les copies illgales de films, sries et musique.
Je ne crois pas qu'au Pays-Bas on te fasse chier si t'as uTorrent qui tourne 24h/24, 7j/7  partager des sries et des films sans passer par un VPN ou une Seedbox...
L'tat n'a pas  se mler de a...

L'industrie doit trouver des nouvelles solutions, comme Netflix, apparemment c'est bien, tu paies chaque mois et tu regardes des sries et des documentaires en illimits.

De toute faon le P2P touche moins de monde qu' l'poque.
Maintenant il y a des sites de streamings et des sites qui rpertorient des liens vers des sites de streaming.

Hadopi c'est vraiment n'importe quoi, a cote de l'argent pour rien.
En plus une adresse IP n'est pas une preuve...

----------


## Invit

> Notre gouvernement n'a pas  se soumettre  l'industrie, dans plein de pays les gouvernements ne font rien pour lutter contre les copies illgales de films, sries et musique.
> Je ne crois pas qu'au Pays-Bas on te fasse chier si t'as uTorrent qui tourne 24h/24, 7j/7  partager des sries et des films sans passer par un VPN ou une Seedbox...
> L'tat n'a pas  se mler de a...
> [...]
> En plus une adresse IP n'est pas une preuve...


Premier point:
Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Le problme c'est que se mler de a, a peut tre une source de revenu intressante pour ledit gouvernement (si on regarde le modle amricain, o le gouvernement a un contrle de surveillance et de censure total sur Internet, les apports sont sous forme d'argent en petite partie, mais surtout sous forme d'informations personnelles, un march fructueux). Hors, pour la France, un pays qui est en train de s'embourber de plus en plus dans le modle Amricain (modle totalement inefficace et dangereux pour ses citoyens, on notera), c'est une ide d'apport trs intressante.
L'instauration d'une sorte de contrle national permettra un meilleur contrle sur la vie de ses citoyens, au mme titre que le projet de "Fichier central d'identit" (selon moi une trs grosse erreur, mais on laissera le dbat pour plus tard).

Deuxime point,  propos de l'adresse IP:
Peu de personnes ont une adresse IP publique fixe, et celle ci est gnralement obtenue sur demande de l'utilisateur. Dans ce cas, on peut videmment penser que ledit utilisateur ne cherchera pas  tlcharger illgalement de faon "massive", vu que s'il a les comptences pour demander et justifier le besoin d'une IP statique, il y a de fortes chances qu'il soit aussi au courant des informations lgales concernant ces tlchargements.
Pour le reste des personnes, l'IP publique dynamique ne permet rien car elle sera rgulirement change. Et le comble dans tout a, c'est que des utilisateurs n'ayant rien fait et se voyant attribu cette IP bloque pourront se retrouver avec un accs restreint ainsi qu'un avertissement pour quelque chose dont ils ne seront pas coupables, ni mme complices.
Le dernier problme concerne bien entendu des rseaux comme Free, o la majorit des "freebox" ont pour IP publique une IP prive d'un sous-rseau, ayant 1 seule IP publique mais rassemblant plusieurs utilisateurs, plusieurs foyers, gnralement inconscients de ce "montage", et ayant donc aussi des chances de se voir l'accs restreint sans "raison apparente".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peu de personnes ont une adresse IP publique fixe


Voil donc dj techniquement, une personne qui n'a jamais tlcharg peut quand mme se faire prendre par Hadopi.

Mais moi ce que je disais c'tait au niveau lgal, si tu ne reconnais pas avoir partag de fichier illgaux, ils ne peuvent rien retenir contre toi (la loi doit fonctionner comme a, si c'est logique).
Pour beaucoup de monde Hadopi a a fait a :
1. Premir email d'avertissement
2. Second email d'avertissement
3. Lettre Recommand  signer
4. Rien

Il y le risque qu'en 4 on se retrouve au tribunal, mais normalement tant qu'on ne reconnait pas les faits, il ne devrait rien se passer.
Le projet d'Hadopi  la base c'tait de demander aux suspects d'installer un logiciel espion, afin qu'une entreprise prive vrifie que le suspect ne partage pas de fichiers illgaux, finalement Hadopi ne l'a pas fait.

Bon si a se trouve je me trompe, mais ce serait normal qu'une adresse IP ne reprsente pas une preuve.
Si mon voisin utilise mon rseau wifi sans ma permission et se fait prendre par Hadopi, est-ce que je suis coupable lgalement ?

----------


## Jipt

> Si mon voisin utilise mon rseau wifi sans ma permission et se fait prendre par Hadopi, est-ce que je suis coupable lgalement ?


Je crois bien que oui, pour _dfaut de scurisation de connexion wifi_. C'est comme a que a s'appelle, et on en a pas mal discut ici lors de la mise en place du truc (qui nous fait tous nous bidonner, mais bon, c'est un autre dbat)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Je ne sais pas exactement quelle est la porte de mon WIFI, mais mon plus proche voisin tant  plus de 80m, je doute qu'il puisse s'y connecter.

----------


## abgech

Ridicule !

Les brillants esprit de Hadopi n'ont-ils jamais entendus parler de VNC ?

----------


## Invit

> Ridicule !
> 
> Les brillants esprit de Hadopi n'ont-ils jamais entendus parler de VNC ?


Je comprends pas le rapport avec VNC ? Si c'est pour la prise  distance, va bien falloir le rapatrier le fichier tlcharg de plusieurs Go  ::aie:: 




> Deuxime point,  propos de l'adresse IP:
> Peu de personnes ont une adresse IP publique fixe, et celle ci est gnralement obtenue sur demande de l'utilisateur. Dans ce cas, on peut videmment penser que ledit utilisateur ne cherchera pas  tlcharger illgalement de faon "massive", vu que s'il a les comptences pour demander et justifier le besoin d'une IP statique, il y a de fortes chances qu'il soit aussi au courant des informations lgales concernant ces tlchargements.
> Pour le reste des personnes, l'IP publique dynamique ne permet rien car elle sera rgulirement change. Et le comble dans tout a, c'est que des utilisateurs n'ayant rien fait et se voyant attribu cette IP bloque pourront se retrouver avec un accs restreint ainsi qu'un avertissement pour quelque chose dont ils ne seront pas coupables, ni mme complices.
> Le dernier problme concerne bien entendu des rseaux comme Free, o la majorit des "freebox" ont pour IP publique une IP prive d'un sous-rseau, ayant 1 seule IP publique mais rassemblant plusieurs utilisateurs, plusieurs foyers, gnralement inconscients de ce "montage", et ayant donc aussi des chances de se voir l'accs restreint sans "raison apparente".


Je ne connaissais pas cette particularit chez Free et d'ailleurs, j'ai du mal  la comprendre d'un point de vue rseau. Ta Freebox, elle a quand mme une adresse IP, tu l'appelles "prive d'un sous-rseau" mais elle reste publique quand mme. Tes voisins ne sont pas pour autant sur le mme rseau prive, imagine les dgts !  ::aie:: 
Je doute que Free ne soit pas capable de retrouver l'quipement connect. Enfin  moins qu'il me manque une case dans ton explication...

Par contre, chez Orange et SFR, on t'attribue une ip dynamique, a ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut pas te retrouver quand elle change (chaque redmarrage de box). Les fournisseurs te retrouvent facilement puisqu'ils savent  qui (l'quipement) a t adress l'IP  l'instant T. Les logs sont obligatoires  partir du moment o l'on fournit une connexion pour une dure de x anne(s) (cf hotspot, etc... a change pas mal avec le terrorisme).
Quand la Hadopi flashe ton IP, elle se retourne vers le fournisseur d'accs pour te retrouver.
Du coup, je ne vois pas  quel moment on peut t'attribuer un tlchargement que tu n'as pas commis ? Attention, j'exclus de fait les piratages de wifi, usurpation, etc...

Ou alors je n'ai rien compris  ton message mais en le lisant, on peut penser que tu expliques qu'une personne A qui a pour IP 1.1.1.1. Elle tlcharge illgalement et se fait prendre. Elle redmarre sa box, son IP passe en 2.2.2.2. Et l, la personne B  1500km en France qui se voit attribu la 1.1.1.1 et PAF, c'est elle qu'on accuse...
Donc si c'est a que tu expliques, non clairement, ce n'est possible, je veux bien croire qu'il soit dbile mais pas pour a...  Tu imagines les enqutes de Police ? Bah ils oublieraient vite fait l'informatique pour s'aider si a se passait comme a.... Non les logs sont l pour a, on recherche  l'instant T du "dlit"... Si c'tait le cas, on serait dj tous en ip fixe !!  ::aie:: 

Et si on parle juste de "restreinte", ils ont d'autres moyens que l'IP (adresse MAC par exemple).




> Voil donc dj techniquement, une personne qui n'a jamais tlcharg peut quand mme se faire prendre par Hadopi.


Cf plus haut, non ce n'est pas possible, sauf cas d'usurpations, piratage, etc... 




> Bon si a se trouve je me trompe, mais ce serait normal qu'une adresse IP ne reprsente pas une preuve.
> Si mon voisin utilise mon rseau wifi sans ma permission et se fait prendre par Hadopi, est-ce que je suis coupable lgalement ?


Par contre pour cette partie, je pense que tu as raison, l'adresse IP ne doit pas rellement tre une preuve (voir post suivant). D'ailleurs, on ne sait pas qui accuser dans le foyer ! Du coup, on se retourne exclusivement contre le propritaire. Comme Jipt l'a dit, c'est un tour de passe/passe cette loi, on te reproche la non scurisation de ta ligne... comme a, a concerne ton pirate voisin et ton fils mal duqu  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'adresse IP ne doit pas rellement tre une preuve.


Si on pouvait tre certains de ce point ce serait chouette, du coup Hadopi possde 0 vrais infos, les gens n'ont qu' rpondre  Hadopi "vous devez faire erreur puisque je n'ai jamais partag de fichier illgalement sur internet".

Le truc con ce serait de rpondre  Hadopi "mon fils  du tlcharger un film" et l c'est l'aveux...

----------


## Invit

> Si on pouvait tre certains de ce point ce serait chouette, du coup Hadopi possde 0 vrais infos, les gens n'ont qu' rpondre  Hadopi "vous devez faire erreur puisque je n'ai jamais partag de fichier illgalement sur internet".
> 
> Le truc con ce serait de rpondre  Hadopi "mon fils  du tlcharger un film" et l c'est l'aveux...


Non je modifie un peu mon propos, je n'dite pas au-dessus... C'est quand mme une preuve. En gros, c'est TA box qui a tlcharg illgalement... Mais ensuite, comme tu dis, sans balancer ton fils ou te balancer, ils ne peuvent pas savoir qui est vraiment derrire. Du coup, on accuse le propritaire pour dfaut de scurisation.
Pour le coup du pirate, je pense que tu peux tenter de le prouver si c'est le cas... Et si tu trouves le coupable, il prendra rien pour le fichier mais il prendra cher pour piratage !  ::aie::

----------


## Kilazur

Ahah, on va payer avec nos impts pour pouvoir payer quand on se fait gauler. C'est merveilleux.

----------


## cosmogol

> Notre gouvernement n'a pas  se soumettre  l'industrie, dans plein de pays les gouvernements ne font rien pour lutter contre les copies illgales de films, sries et musique.
> Je ne crois pas qu'au Pays-Bas on te fasse chier si t'as uTorrent qui tourne 24h/24, 7j/7  partager des sries et des films sans passer par un VPN ou une Seedbox...
> L'tat n'a pas  se mler de a...


Absolument.

Et l'tat n'a surtout pas  y injecter d'argent public.

Que ces Messieurs les Ayant-Droits se regroupent (c'est dj fait il me semble) pour ngocier avec les FAI, et payer pour un service qui ne concerne qu'eux.

L'tat a d'autres chats  fouetter,  commencer par se trouver un reprsentant digne de confiance

----------


## abgech

> Je comprends pas le rapport avec VNC ? Si c'est pour la prise  distance, va bien falloir le rapatrier le fichier tlcharg de plusieurs Go


O est le problme ?

On tlcharge sur le serveur  distance, cela devient un fichier priv sur le serveur. Ensuite on copie le fichier du serveur distant sur son installation locale. Pendant les temps de tlchargement, on fait autre chose.

Remarque, je dis a simplement pour montrer le ridicule de la position Hadopi. En fait, comme je n'aime pas la musique que l'on peut tlcharger et que je ne suis pas vraiment fan de cinma, je ne tlcharge jamais rien,  part des logiciels libres, ce qui est parfaitement lgal.

Au fait, o penses-tu que je sois physiquement maintenant ?

----------


## deathman8683

Cette aberration existe encore ?! Enterrez vite cette immondice qui nous rappel une fois de plus qu'on est gouvern par des personnes qui dcident sans rien connatre d'autres que l'appt du gain.

L'adresse IP est une preuve. Techniquement on peut l'usurper facilement. D'o le non-sens, informatiquement parlant, de cette nime asservissement de masse.

Malgr cela, *pour lutter contre le capitalisme il faudrait dj commencer par ne plus avoir besoin de consommer  outrance les productions outre-atlantique* au lieu de chercher  les consommer toujours plus vite.




> Deuxime point,  propos de l'adresse IP:
> Peu de personnes ont une adresse IP publique fixe, et celle ci est gnralement obtenue sur demande de l'utilisateur. Dans ce cas, on peut videmment penser que ledit utilisateur ne cherchera pas  tlcharger illgalement de faon "massive", vu que s'il a les comptences pour demander et justifier le besoin d'une IP statique, il y a de fortes chances qu'il soit aussi au courant des informations lgales concernant ces tlchargements.
> Pour le reste des personnes, l'IP publique dynamique ne permet rien car elle sera rgulirement change. Et le comble dans tout a, c'est que des utilisateurs n'ayant rien fait et se voyant attribu cette IP bloque pourront se retrouver avec un accs restreint ainsi qu'un avertissement pour quelque chose dont ils ne seront pas coupables, ni mme complices.
> Le dernier problme concerne bien entendu des rseaux comme Free, o la majorit des "freebox" ont pour IP publique une IP prive d'un sous-rseau, ayant 1 seule IP publique mais rassemblant plusieurs utilisateurs, plusieurs foyers, gnralement inconscients de ce "montage", et ayant donc aussi des chances de se voir l'accs restreint sans "raison apparente".


Trop d'affirmations pour si peu de vrits  ::roll:: 

Les modems/routeurs de chez Free et Bouygues sont depuis longtemps en adresse IP publique fixe, pour les autres je ne m'avancerai pas trop mais a ne doit pas tre diffrent.

Le principe du routeur (quasiment tout les modems de tout les FAI) est de faire communiquer deux rseaux entre eux, ici le WAN qui la partie extrieure avec l'adresse IP publique (l'adresse du modem vu depuis l'Internet), et le LAN (rseau local), chaque poste du rseau local se voit attribu une adresse IP par le serveur DHCP du routeur qui possde lui aussi une adresse IP (l'adresse de la passerelle, souvent 192.168.0.0 ou 196.168.0.1). J'espre que c'est plus clair. 
Les adresses IP d'un rseau ne sont pas directement exploitable depuis un autre rseau (sinon le LAN et le routeur n'auraient plus lieu d'tre). 

Quoi qu'il en soit, une adresse IP publique est attribue par ton fournisseur alors forcement elle est horodate et au nom du client. Lors d'une enqute le FAI doit fournir les logs et il est tenu de les conserver un certains temps, comme n'importe quel service faisant appel  un serveur (proxy, VPN, node TOR, etc.) . Bon du coup ici c'est carrment le FAI qui est mandat pour l'enqute et  nos frais, le pouvoir de l'argent n'a visiblement aucune limite.

Pour le cas du VPN, le fichier tlcharg est chiffr durant son rapatriement sur la machine de l'utilisateur distant donc effectivement on ne sait pas clairement ce qui transite du VPN  l'utilisateur ( moins de saisir la machine faisant office de VPN pour analyse, ce que n'est pas en mesure de faire un FAI), cependant le poids du fichier peut tre plus ou moins rvlateur, mais ce n'est pas une preuve tangible.




> Ahah, on va payer avec nos impts pour pouvoir payer quand on se fait gauler. C'est merveilleux.


C'est le principe d'une police d'tat, ici le problme est que a ne devrait pas tre au frais du contribuable (contrairement  la police).

----------


## Ryu2000

> routeur qui possde lui aussi une adresse IP (l'adresse de la passerelle, souvent 192.168.0.0 ou 196.168.0.1).


Ouais d'ailleurs normalement dans la convention : 192.168.0.0 devrait tre l'adresse rseau, et la passerelle devrait tre  192.168.0.254. (mais bon c'est peut tre plus facile pour les gens de se rappeler d'une adresse du genre 192.168.1.1 que de 192.168.1.254).

Si l'adresse IP peut tre usurp facilement, a ne devrait pas tre une preuve.
Moi je pense que tout ceux qui ont eu des procs ou des amendes, c'est parce qu'ils ont reconnu avoir partag des fichiers illgalement.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

L'adresse 192.168.x.x est forcment dans le domaine priv, donc invisible du WEB. Aprs, si j'ai bien compris, c'est une question de dgroupage. Free, SFR et autres sont dgroups donc : adresse IP fixe fournie par fournisseur d'accs. Avec Orange, c'est soit l'un, soit l'autre, mais dans tous les cas, c'est aussi le fournisseur d'accs qui gre cette adresse.

Vu par moi, comme par HADOPI (probablement), il est impossible de savoir a qui correspond l'adresse xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx. Mais, le fournisseur le sait parfaitement, c'est prcisment pour a que HADOPI a besoin de la coopration des fournisseurs d'accs internet pour contacter les contrevenants.

----------


## Invit

> O est le problme ?
> 
> On tlcharge sur le serveur  distance, cela devient un fichier priv sur le serveur. Ensuite on copie le fichier du serveur distant sur son installation locale. Pendant les temps de tlchargement, on fait autre chose.
> 
> Remarque, je dis a simplement pour montrer le ridicule de la position Hadopi. En fait, comme je n'aime pas la musique que l'on peut tlcharger et que je ne suis pas vraiment fan de cinma, je ne tlcharge jamais rien,  part des logiciels libres, ce qui est parfaitement lgal.
> 
> Au fait, o penses-tu que je sois physiquement maintenant ?



En Suisse, t'as mis ton drapeau !  ::mouarf:: 

Ton serveur  distance est dans un autre pays ? C'est l'ide ?
Il existe dj des abonnements  des "seedbox" pour a.




> Les modems/routeurs de chez Free et Bouygues sont depuis longtemps en adresse IP publique fixe, pour les autres je ne m'avancerai pas trop mais a ne doit pas tre diffrent.


Pour Orange,  voir selon l'offre, mais je suis en dynamique !  :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Hadopi : une internaute est condamne  200 euros d'amende pour avoir tlcharg cinq films, * 
*et dcide de prendre un abonnement Netflix pour prouver sa bonne foi * 

Pour lutter contre le piratage, Hadopi a mis sur pied un systme de  riposte gradue  dans laquelle la premire tape consiste  envoyer des avertissements, mais qui peut galement dboucher sur une action devant les tribunaux. Fin 2016, selon le rapport publi par lautorit en dbut janvier 2017, la Hadopi avait permis la condamnation de 72 pirates pour des faits de tlchargement illgal en sept ans d'existence. 

 ce tableau de chasse vient dsormais sajouter un nouveau cas. En effet, une internaute de 23 ans rsidant  Saint-Sans, en Normandie, vient dtre condamne  200  damende avec sursis par le tribunal correctionnel de Dieppe en vertu de larticle L335-4 du code de la proprit intellectuelle pour  reproduction ou diffusion non autorise de programmes, vidogrammes ou phonogrammes  , un dlit dont les plafonds atteignent trois ans de prison et 300 000 euros damende. 

Concrtement, dans cette affaire, il lui tait reproch davoir tlcharg cinq films  rcents  entre le 5 juin 2014 et le 17 juillet 2015  pour les regarder en famille . Des faits quelle a reconnus devant les gendarmes, selon le tribunal, mais en expliquant quelle ne savait pas que ctait du tlchargement (en peer-to-peer, la Hadopi ntant pas en mesure dagir au niveau du tlchargement direct) :  je ne savais pas que ctait un tlchargement. Pour moi, ctait du streaming .

La juge na pas sembl convaincue :  il y a pourtant eu de nombreuses campagnes de publicit sur le tlchargement illgal . La juge a voulu savoir comment elle a russi  obtenir ces films.  Je ne me souviens pas qui ma install le logiciel , a rpondu la jeune Brayonne.

Rappelons au passage que, dans le cadre de la Hadopi, ce nest pas le fait de copier ou de partager des uvres en ligne qui est sanctionn, mais le fait pour labonn de ne pas avoir empch que son accs  Internet soit utilis pour pirater, que cela soit fait par lui, par un membre de sa famille, ou mme par un tiers qui aurait pirat son accs. 

Justine aurait pu viter la correctionnelle. Dans les rponses gradues, Hadopi envoie des courriels et lettres recommandes aux contrevenants.  Vous avez reu des courriers lectroniques , souligne la magistrate. Ce  quoi elle a rpondu :  je ne vais plus sur cette adresse. Ces mails nont jamais t ouverts .

Pour ce qui concerne les recommands, la jeune femme a assur ne pas les avoir reus. Justine, qui vit chez ses parents, invoque une erreur dans ladresse. Mais son explication peine aussi  convaincre le procureur, persuad que la jeune fille a bien reu les avis de passage, comme semble lattester la Poste.

 Llment intentionnel est l. La mauvaise foi de Madame est dmontre , selon la partie civile. Me Najma Ouchne, pour la dfense, soutient le contraire :  vous avez tous les lments de bonne foi. Sil y a eu des campagnes de publicit, cest parce quil y a des confusions dans lesprit du public. Les gens ne font pas la diffrence entre ce qui est licite et illicite. Nous navons pas affaire  une personne qui sadonne  un tlchargement massif. Elle avait simplement limpression daccder  un site gratuit. Ses parents aussi. Personne ne la mise en garde . Pour prouver la sincrit de sa dmarche, elle annonce :  aujourdhui, elle a pris un abonnement sur Netflix , un site de streaming lgal, et payant !

Nanmoins, tous ces lments ont convaincu la justice de condamner l'internaute  200 euros d'amende avec sursis (soit 40 euros par film tlcharg) ; elle devra en outre payer 800 euros de dommages et intrts et de frais de justice aux parties civiles et 127 euros de procdure.

Source : Paris-Normandie

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des faits quelle a reconnus devant les gendarmes


C'tait a l'erreur ^^

C'est du gchis de ressources de faire travailler la gendarmerie et le tribunal, pour une personne qui a tlcharg 5 films...
Il y a peut tre plus grave comme dlies...

Pour faire des conomies on devrait fermer Hadopi, parce que a n'apporte rien aux Franais...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Pour faire des conomies on devrait fermer Hadopi, parce que a n'apporte rien aux Franais...


Je suis bien d'accord sur ce point, mais je prfrerais que Hadopi continue, mais soit finance  100% par les vrais bnficiaires ...  savoir les grands groupes de cinma et autres diteurs de vido et de musique. J'accepterais,  la limite que le contribuable mette la main  la poche uniquement si tout l'argent allait vers les artistes, les auteurs, les comdiens, les doubleurs (dans le cas des versions franaises) etc... 

Tant que les principaux bnficiaires sont les diteurs/producteurs, si Hadopi doit exister, il ne doit en aucun cas tre financ par l'argent public. C'est un vol manifeste au seul profit de quelques grands groupes.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> C'tait a l'erreur...


Si des preuves sont apportes et sont incontestables, ils n'auraient peut-tre pas ts condamns  seulement 200 avec sursis si ils avaient tout ni. Ne connaissant pas le dossier (et toi non plus) ton affirmation me semble sujette  caution. Quelqu'un qui avoue ses tords  le plus souvent la clmence du jury. Celui qui nie et pour lequel on apporte des preuves  charge convaincantes risque de se retrouver avec le maximum possible.

Mais bon, si tu tiens tant que a  jouer avec la loi : Vas-y ! Toi-mme (videmment), pas par personne interpose.

----------


## Ryu2000

En fait je sais pas ce qu'il ce passe aprs le 3ime avertissements :
- premier email d'avertissement
- second email d'avertissement
- lettre recommande

Aprs si la 4ime fois c'est une convocation au tribunal (ou un truc du genre), ok faut tout avouer.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'il ne faut pas avouer prmaturment (genre tu reois le 1er email d'avertissement et tu les contacts pour dire "effectivement j'ai bien tlcharg le film **** le 01/04/2017  16:52).

J'ai quand mme un peu le sentiment qu'une adresse IP c'est lger comme preuve.
Il faudrait demander  un avocat spcialis, mais a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'on puisse viter d'tre condamn juste parce qu'une adresse IP ce n'est pas suffisant.

J'aimerais bien voir le jugement de quelqu'un qui ne reconnait pas les faits.
Imaginez une maison avec plusieurs personnes qui ont un ordinateur connect, si personne avoue avoir tlcharg ce serait dgueulasse que a tombe sur la personne qui paie l'abonnement...
Ou si t'as voisine te demande ta cl wifi et qu'elle tlcharge des films rcents, a fait chier si a te retombe dessus...

Et comment a ce passe les adresse IP avec les hotspots Free Wifi ?
Parce qu'on peu partager sa connexion avec les autres utilisateurs de freebox.
Si un gars est connect sur ta box via free wifi est-ce qu'il a l'adresse IP de ta box ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...J'ai quand mme un peu le sentiment qu'une adresse IP c'est lger comme preuve...


La preuve, c'est le fournisseur d'accs qui la donne, quel qu'il soit, vu qu'il sait obligatoirement qui se connecte  quoi et pourquoi faire. 

C'est pareil pour les mails, Soft a mis la justice amricaine en chec du simple fait qu'ils ont refuss de donner des renseignements contenus sur un serveur en Irlande. Mais si le serveur avait t aux US ou que les amricains ne s'y taient pas pris comme des manches en agissant sournoisement, ils auraient eu tous les renseignements qu'ils voulaient.

----------


## UduDream

> J'aimerais bien voir le jugement de quelqu'un qui ne reconnait pas les faits.
> Imaginez une maison avec plusieurs personnes qui ont un ordinateur connect, si personne avoue avoir tlcharg ce serait dgueulasse que a tombe sur la personne qui paie l'abonnement...
> Ou si t'as voisine te demande ta cl wifi et qu'elle tlcharge des films rcents, a fait chier si a te retombe dessus...
> 
> Et comment a ce passe les adresse IP avec les hotspots Free Wifi ?
> Parce qu'on peu partager sa connexion avec les autres utilisateurs de freebox.
> Si un gars est connect sur ta box via free wifi est-ce qu'il a l'adresse IP de ta box ?


Comme c'est rappel dans l'article :




> Rappelons au passage que, dans le cadre de la Hadopi, ce nest pas le fait de copier ou de partager des uvres en ligne qui est sanctionn, mais le fait pour labonn de ne pas avoir empch que son accs  Internet soit utilis pour pirater, que cela soit fait par lui, par un membre de sa famille, ou mme par un tiers qui aurait pirat son accs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rappelons au passage que, dans le cadre de la Hadopi, ce nest pas le fait de copier ou de partager des uvres en ligne qui est sanctionn, mais le fait pour labonn de ne pas avoir empch que son accs  Internet soit utilis pour pirater, que cela soit fait par lui, par un membre de sa famille, ou mme par un tiers qui aurait pirat son accs.


D'accord.

C'est quand mme difficilement ralisable.
C'est pas  la porte de n'importe qui d'empcher les connexion P2P. (en ce serait dommage parce qu'on peut partager des fichiers lgalement via P2P.)

----------


## TiranusKBX

Le fait est de l'Hadopi est une aberration constitutionnelle vus qu'elle condamne le propritaire de la ligne et pas l'auteur du dlit, si ta ligne est pirate(ce qui fut le cas pour mes parents par la voisine) tu te fait accus du dlit et possiblement condamn. C'est la seule loi(que je connaisse) ou la victime d'un dlit(le piratage de la ligne) est condamn et pas l'auteur

----------


## Excellion

72 cas en 7 ans.
1 cas par mois, mme pas...

Et l, Hadopi, gendarmes, juges mobiliss pour... 200 euros.

On en ferait une blague, que ce serait pas crdible.

Et on se demande pourquoi le pays manque d'argent pour les investissements ?!

Remarquez, on peut servir aprs celle-l, la volont d'interdire le chiffrement de l'actuel favori  la prsidentielle... On a vraiment les prsidents qu'on mrite ?...

----------


## codec_abc

La blague c'est surtout que les offres de VOD accessibles en France sont trs pauvre... a cause des lois franaise sur la diffusion optimal de contenu. J'ai essay Netflix et Amazon Prime. J'ai arrt le premier a cause d'une technique a la ramasse (Silverlight + qualit d'image pas bonne). Par contre jtais satisfait D'Amazon Prime avant de me rendre compte que 90% des films/sries sont bloques en France. Bref, comme d'habitude les politiques vont se rendre compte trop tard qu'hadopi tait un pas dans la mauvaise direction. Le problme ce ne sont pas les gens qui tlchargent. Ce sont les gens qui tlchargent sans payer. Mais faudrait-encore avoir quelque chose  proposer  ce niveau l. Et a mon avis a aurait beaucoup plus malin de fonder/financer une entreprise franaise qui ferait de la VOD en France et aussi  l'international plutt que de payer des gens pour mettre des amendes de 200e pour 5 films... Mais maintenant je crains qu'il soit trop tard pour rattraper le temps perdu.

----------


## Aspartame

40  le filme c'est un peu cher , mais bon ...  pourquoi pas

as-t on le droit de demander  hadopi des tarifs dgressifs ?

plus srieusement , quel est le budget de fonctionnement de l'organisme, juste par curiosit  ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...plus srieusement , quel est le budget de fonctionnement de l'organisme, juste par curiosit  ?


On a dj une ide en lisant le titre du fil "*Hadopi sollicite une subvention de 9 millions deuros*" et on a eu aussi : 



> ...Malgr son budget de 8,5 millions deuros, en hausse de 2,5 millions deuros...


Sans compter que :



> *Hadopi : un dcret prvoit que les FAI bnficient d'une compensation financire de ltat, pour leur participation dans lidentification des internautes qui piratent* ...


Ce qui est certain, c'est que la note s'alourdit en permanence.  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> *Hadopi : une internaute est condamne  200 euros d'amende pour avoir tlcharg cinq films, * 
> *et dcide de prendre un abonnement Netflix pour prouver sa bonne foi * 
> 
> Pour lutter contre le piratage, Hadopi a mis sur pied un systme de  riposte gradue  dans laquelle la premire tape consiste  envoyer des avertissements, mais qui peut galement dboucher sur une action devant les tribunaux. Fin 2016, selon le rapport publi par lautorit en dbut janvier 2017, la Hadopi avait permis la condamnation de 72 pirates pour des faits de tlchargement illgal en sept ans d'existence.


72 condamnations en 7 ans, avec un budget de 9 millions annuel, cela fait environ 900,000 euros par contrevenant condamn. 
Ne trouvez-vous pas cela exorbitant... ils traquent tous les contrevenants dans les fichiers Words  coup de copier coller ?

Il faut vite arrter ce gaspillage, ou faire payer le cot par les diteurs, ou alors mme passer  la vitesse suprieure (rien d'impossible, sachant que la DGSE espionne _toutes_ les communications lectroniques en France).
Mais l'espionnage de masse au motif de lutter contre le pirate de films, je n'approuve pas trop personnellement. Surtout quand on voit  quoi cela nous men.

Mais cet organisme est gr depuis le dbut par la gendarmerie qui est totalement incomptente sur de telles problmatiques de masse

----------


## curt

Bonsoir  tous,

ajoutons  tout ce qui a t dit que la loi ne prvoit pas de logiciel de scurisation. Elle laisse l'utilisateur se dbrouiller :



> Parmi les moyens de scurisation, certains sont proposs par la communaut du logiciel libre et sont gratuits.
> 
> Votre Fournisseur d'accs  internet peut galement proposer ce type de solution. En revanche, aujourdhui, lHadopi ne peut pas encore vous conseiller tel ou tel logiciel.


Clairement, si vous tes victime d'une usurpation de votre adresse IP, Hadopi s'en fout.... vous devenez de fait coupable.

Vu le budget de fonctionnement, les coupables ne sont pas l o Hadopi les voit... Encore des costumes  pas cher et des emplois un peu fictifs !!!!

----------


## CoderInTheDark

C'est plus simple que d'tudier les notes de frais de nos politiques et leurs coups tordus.

On pourrait pas faire une rponse gradu pour les lus
- premier avertissement pour le premier pot de vin  emploi fictif pour la famille
- ..
- suspension des mandats et de la possibilit de se prsenter

Si vous donnez votre clef wifi  votre voisine, car elle vous fait un beau sourire et tlcharge des films.
Vous avez eu ce que vous cherchiez, vous vous tes fait bais. 

Moi je suis fort je ne me laisse pas avoir par un beau sourire  ::D: 
Mais une voix douce  et un peu de pomade des fois a marche

----------


## LapinGarou

> 72 condamnations en 7 ans, avec un budget de 9 millions annuel, cela fait environ 900,000 euros par contrevenant condamn. 
> Ne trouvez-vous pas cela exorbitant... ils traquent tous les contrevenants dans les fichiers Words  coup de copier coller ?
> 
> Il faut vite arrter ce gaspillage, ou faire payer le cot par les diteurs, ou alors mme passer  la vitesse suprieure (rien d'impossible, sachant que la DGSE espionne _toutes_ les communications lectroniques en France).
> Mais l'espionnage de masse au motif de lutter contre le pirate de films, je n'approuve pas trop personnellement. Surtout quand on voit  quoi cela nous men.
> 
> Mais cet organisme est gr depuis le dbut par la gendarmerie qui est totalement incomptente sur de telles problmatiques de masse


N'est ce pas la somme ( peu prt) que Mme Fillon aurait reue en salaires ? ^^ Elle devait bosser chez Hadopi ... Voil on a trouv !!!




> - suspension des mandats et de la possibilit de se prsenter


C'est normalement dj le cas non ? Mister Jos Bov n'tait il pas condamn pour le mcdo ou un autre bidule ? Casier mais il se prsente quand mme !

Si j'avais un casier moi, hop => fini pour la gendarmerie / douane / arme... pas moyen de postuler.
Mais ils ne savent faire que de la politique, les prud'hommes diraient qu'on ne peut pas les condamner et les empcher de bosser (enfin bosser et politique dans la mme phrase a fait pique les yeux...)

----------


## Ryu2000

Si il tait obligatoire d'avoir un casier vierge pour faire de la politique, il n'y aurait plus personnes.
Enfin a va, parce qu'ils sont potes avec les juges et ne sont pas toujours condamn mme quand c'est mrit.
Mais les politiques au pouvoir, on tendance  faire des choses illgales...
Et on ne connait pas le pire...

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

 Dommage pour la libert des Franais .  En Suisse et en Belgique me semble heure est-il ,  il existe dans le droit l'auteur l'exception  la copie prive .  Il semblerait que ce droit soit bafoue par Adopi  en France.  Esprons qu'un candidat  la prsidentielle et ils ont son programme l'introduction de l'exception  la copie prive et plus de libert pour les Franais .

 Attention donc pour qui vous voterez  lors des prsidentielles et peut-tre lors des lections Snat   s'il y en a

 Salutations

----------


## SurferIX

Ce que vous pouvez faire : PC portable + Kali Linux, vous faites le tour du quartier et vous cherchez ceux qui sont en WEP (merci airsnort (et autres outils que je ne citerai pas)).
Ensuite, vous pouvez vous servir  volont : c'est gratuit et vous ne risquez rien ! Et d'ici qu'on retrouve que c'est vous qui avez tlcharg... je ne sais mme pas si c'est possible (sauf camras de quartier qui vous ont film).

Merci l'Etat franais  ::aie::

----------


## Mister Nono

Personnellement, je suis contre le piratage. 

Il faut aussi reconnaitre que souvent les biens ou services audiovisuels sont  un cot important pour le retour obtenu : je n'en achte pratiquement pas non plus, je prfre m'en passer.

Cela bien longtemps que les supports USB, HD, cartes mmoires, etc, sont taxs pour contribuer aux pertes dues au piratage et on condamne certaines personnes pour avoir tlcharger quelques films  usage personnel ? Cherchez l'erreur...  ::aie::  Aussi ceux qui sont honntes cotisent en quelque sorte pour un piratage qu'il ne font pas : cherchez encore l'erreur...  ::aie:: 

A+  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Personnellement, je suis contre le piratage.


Tu sais que le terme de "piratage" est un outil de propagande des majors du cinma et de la musique ?

a serait peut tre une bonne ide d'viter d'utiliser leur smantique propagandiste non ?




> Il faut aussi reconnaitre que souvent les biens ou services audiovisuels sont  un cot important pour le retour obtenu : je n'en achte pratiquement pas non plus, je prfre m'en passer.


T'es contre le tlchargement, t'achtes plus de films, musiques, etc ... Du coup ton choix c'est de te couper de toutes les nouveauts culturelles si je comprends bien ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> Du coup ton choix c'est de te couper de toutes les nouveauts culturelles si je comprends bien ?


La culture n'est heureusement pas que numrique, pas besoin d'une connexion internet pour lire un livre, aller au thtre,  l'opra, au muse,  une exposition, un vernissage,...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Oui, c'est vrai, moi, mon choix a t le DVD (ventuellement BlueRay), mais c'est aussi une escroquerie au seul profit des distributeurs (majors pour certains). Parmi ces DVD, nombreux sont ceux qui sont  "obsolescence programme" : Deux, trois lectures ... et bye bye, DVD illisible. Parfois juste  la fin, parfois au milieux, parfois ds l'introduction dans le Lecteur DVD de salon.

Bref, un vol manifeste, d'autant plus vident que ce sont toujours les DVD de certaines Majors qui sont concerns. Pour moi, les preuves sont largement suffisantes en cherchant  relire mes centaines de DVD. Et je n'ai absolument aucun recours contre ces malfaisants de haut vol. Et mme, si je fais des copies prives de mes DVD : Ils se sont dbrouills pour que ce soit illgal.

Bon, mais a, Hadopi s'en fout royalement, vu que c'est invisible sur le WEB.

----------


## Mister Nono

> La culture n'est heureusement pas que numrique, pas besoin d'une connexion internet pour lire un livre, aller au thtre,  l'opra, au muse,  une exposition, un vernissage,...


Tout  fait. C'est aussi  cela que je pensais.

Tu as t plus rapide que moi dans la rponse.

A+  :;):

----------


## sbeex

Les majors, et autres investissent dans des talents/films  +/- grand risque. 

C'est un peu comme un patron qui engage un dev pour lui faire un logiciel. 

S'il a de la chance et que l'employ est comptent, il peut faire un bnfice. 

Mais si tout le monde tlcharge le programme -> pas de bnfice -> le patron va arrter d'investir dans cette boite a perte -> dpose le bilan -> investi ailleurs s'il lui reste suffisamment

Si les films/musiques ne rapportent plus -> les majors investirons leur argent ailleurs ou l'argent tombe plus facilement -> moins de nouveaux films  ::):  moins  tlcharger

C'est pour a que des alternatives existes ! Netflix, Apple Music, Spotify reversent des droits d'auteur et permettent de visionner/couter une quantit vertigineuse de contenu audiovisuel  prix drisoire !

------------------------
Raction suite  certains commentaires d'adolescents? (j'espre):

NON tlcharger n'est pas lgal ! 
NON ce n'est pas bien !
NON *rien ne justifie qu'on tlcharge une oeuvre protge*.

La loi franaise l'interdit ! La France entire a accept cela (puisqu'il n'y a eu aucune opposition de la par du peuple suffisamment leve pour refuser cette loi) Dmocratie a vous parle ?

*C'est aux maison de disque de s'occuper de cela pas  la police*
Je rve ?! Voler une oeuvre protge constitue un dlit. Si vous allez au Louvre et que vous emportez une oeuvre avec vous c'est au muse de vous poursuivre ???

Dans ce cas si votre mre/grand-mre se fait voler son sac  main dans la rue c'est  elle de savoir se dfendre pour ne pas se faire voler ? Un peu de bon sens, la police est la pour faire appliquer la loi que la loi nous plaise ou non.


*Ce n'est pas de gros dlits ?* 
Si j'crase votre enfant sur la route parce que je roule a 80kmh dans une ville et prend la fuite ->c'est un dlit mineur compar  des attentats donc on devrait arrter de s'occuper de gens qui crasent les autres sous prtexte qu'il y a plus grave ?


Toute loi doit tre appliqu.

Si une loi ne vous plait pas je sais pas comment a se passe dans votre pays mais ici on a un truc : le rfrendum. Mais si une loi est accept mme contre ma volont par mon pays le principe de la dmocratie c'est d'accepter et de reconnatre cette loi. (Pas forcment de la suivre ! mais si on se fait punir pour tricherie on doit en assumer les consquence comme un adulte!)

----------


## Grogro

> Si une loi ne vous plait pas je sais pas comment a se passe dans votre pays mais ici on a un truc : le rfrendum. Mais si une loi est accept mme contre ma volont par mon pays le principe de la dmocratie c'est d'accepter et de reconnatre cette loi. (Pas forcment de la suivre ! mais si on se fait punir pour tricherie on doit en assumer les consquence comme un adulte!)


Chez nous, le rfrendum d'initiative populaire est une demande populaire TRES forte depuis fort longtemps, et naturellement totalement ignore par la classe jacassante. Trop dangereux pour nos marquis. La Suisse est une dmocratie authentique, pas la France.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Pierre GIRARD
La dure de vie d'un DVD c'est de 5 ans  25 ans pour ceux de meilleur qualit

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> NON tlcharger n'est pas lgal ! 
> NON ce n'est pas bien !
> NON *rien ne justifie qu'on tlcharge une oeuvre protge*.
> 
> La loi franaise l'interdit ! La France entire a accept cela (puisqu'il n'y a eu aucune opposition de la par du peuple suffisamment leve pour refuser cette loi) Dmocratie a vous parle ?
> 
> *C'est aux maison de disque de s'occuper de cela pas  la police*
> Je rve ?! Voler une oeuvre protge constitue un dlit. Si vous allez au Louvre et que vous emportez une oeuvre avec vous c'est au muse de vous poursuivre ???
> 
> ...


Bon, d'accord, et quelle loi condamne les fabricants de DVD pourris vendus par les mmes majors pour rendre obligatoire l'achat de 1, 2, 3 ... DVD du mme film du fait que le prcdent est inutilisable  la 3me lecture ? Au minimum, l'achat d'un DVD officiel devrait donner le droit de tlcharger une copie ISO LEGALEMENT en cas de problme. Il devrait suffire de rentrer le N de srie du DVD achet.

En plus, rien a voir avec les droits d'auteurs, ni avec le droit des artistes. Ceux qui se font prendre par Hadopi, ils l'ont cherch, mais, *OU VA L'ARGENT* avec Hadopi ? Pour autant que je sache, rien aux artistes, rien aux acteurs, ABSOLUMENT rien aux doubleurs qui font qu'un film US a du succs en France, en Italie, en Allemagne, en Espagne, etc... Tout ce que tu dis est vrai, mais dj couvert par les droits d'auteurs et la SACEM. Pas besoin de Hadopi pour a.

En plus, a a t dit : On paye pour les CD/DVD/BR vierges, pour les disques durs, pour les cls USB, pour financer Hadopi, etc... Les majors sont finances 2, 3, 4 fois, et c'est toujours les mmes qui dboursent, et toujours les mme qui encaissent. 

A titre personnel, *JE N'AI JAMAIS FAIT DE TLCHARGEMENTS ILLGAUX !* Et bien, avec tout ce que je paye pour engraisser ces escrocs, *JE DEVRAIS LE FAIRE !*, ne serait-ce que pour rtablir un tout petit peu l'quilibre.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> @Pierre GIRARD
> La dure de vie d'un DVD c'est de 5 ans  25 ans pour ceux de meilleur qualit


En thorie, j'ai des DVD Franais (les tontons flingueurs, par exemple) que j'ai vu dix fois en ??? ans, je ne compte plus tellement c'est fiable. A l'inverse, "Le jour le plus long" (20th Century Fox) : HS  la deuxime lecture moins d'un an aprs. Idem avec les "Inspecteur Harry" (Warner Columbia), 2 sur 3 HS ds la deuxime anne  la 3me lecture , etc... Idem avec des DVD de sries estampilles TF1, moins de 3 ans d'esprance de vie,  condition de les visualiser moins d'une fois par an.

Symptme : toujours le mme, le centre du DVD (le dbut) reste parfait, mais  partir du milieu pour les DVD9, et  la fin pour le DVD5, c'est illisible. Pour ce qui est de la dure, les DVD-RW que je grave  partir des ISO des DVD d'origine durent plus du triple (10 lectures au moins pour certains ... que j'ai russis  ripper) ... et j'achte pas les meilleurs, mais les moins chers. Hors, les DVD gravs sont censs durer beaucoup moins que les DVD presss du commerce ... donc ceux vendus par les escrocs.

Ce que je constate par ailleurs, c'est que les lecteurs des PC sont beaucoup plus tolrants que les lecteurs de salon. Heureusement, car c'est grce  a que j'arrive  les rcuprer pour les regraver sur des DVD vierges (DVD-R/DVR+R) ou sur des DVD-RW/DVD+RW (sans les PUB).

----------


## singman

> Je suis bien d'accord sur ce point, mais je prfrerais que Hadopi continue, mais soit finance  100% par les vrais bnficiaires ...  savoir les grands groupes de cinma et autres diteurs de vido et de musique. J'accepterais,  la limite que le contribuable mette la main  la poche uniquement si tout l'argent allait vers les artistes, les auteurs, les comdiens, les doubleurs (dans le cas des versions franaises) etc... 
> Tant que les principaux bnficiaires sont les diteurs/producteurs, si Hadopi doit exister, il ne doit en aucun cas tre financ par l'argent public. C'est un vol manifeste au seul profit de quelques grands groupes.


Oh mon dieu, tu es compltement inconscient ? HADOPI privatis et laiss entre les mains des majors ? Qui va les contrler ? Qui va vrifier l'exactitude des faits reprochs ?
Je te rappelle qu'il s'agit de pnal, et que donc ce sont des juges qui dlivrent les avertissements et les convocations. Mme si techniquement c'est un march public via appel d'offre, il faut que la gouvernance reste dans le giron de la justice et ne soit pas privatis, ou qu'HADOPI disparaisse...

----------


## Marco46

> Les majors, et autres investissent dans des talents/films  +/- grand risque. 
> 
> C'est un peu comme un patron qui engage un dev pour lui faire un logiciel. 
> 
> S'il a de la chance et que l'employ est comptent, il peut faire un bnfice.


Euh ... Non a n'a juste aucun rapport. Un dev ne va pas approcher un diteur avec des specs pour pouvoir tre financ  dev son produit et ensuite toucher des royalties dessus ou les cder  la boite. C'est vraiment n'imp ta comparaison. Au mieux il va approcher des investisseurs ce qui n'a vraiment rien  voir !

Par ailleurs un dev qui sortirait son produit n'a strictement aucun besoin d'un diteur pour cela. C'est pas le cas des auteurs de films par exemple ce qui est un gros problme en soit (le verrouillage de la production par quelques industriels)




> Mais si tout le monde tlcharge le programme -> pas de bnfice -> le patron va arrter d'investir dans cette boite a perte -> dpose le bilan -> investi ailleurs s'il lui reste suffisamment


Un tlchargement ne signifie pas mcaniquement une copie non vendue. Par ailleurs les plus gros tlchargeurs sont les plus gros consommateurs payants de biens et services culturels. Sans parler du fait que la plupart (pour pas dire tous par honntet intellectuelle hein ...) des films tlchargs sont trs largement bnficiaires ds la fin de la diffusion en salles (c'est encore pire avec la musique, il n'y a que trs peu d'artistes qui vivent des ventes, juste quelques privilgis qui accaparent les ressources de la SACEM). Moultes tudes expliquent cela. Ta dmonstration c'est du vomi de propagande des majors.




> Si les films/musiques ne rapportent plus -> les majors investirons leur argent ailleurs ou l'argent tombe plus facilement -> moins de nouveaux films  moins  tlcharger


Mais oui mais oui  ::calin:: 




> C'est pour a que des alternatives existes ! Netflix, Apple Music, Spotify reversent des droits d'auteur et permettent de visionner/couter une quantit vertigineuse de contenu audiovisuel  prix drisoire !


L'offre lgale tait inexistante  la cration de la HADOPI, aujourd'hui elle existe mais elle est merdique. Il va falloir faire de gros gros efforts avant d'expliquer que des alternatives existent !




> NON tlcharger n'est pas lgal !


a c'est une question de point de vue.

Par exemple si je tlcharge un film que je possde en DVD (mme ray) a s'appelle de la copie prive. C'est parfaitement lgal. 

Si j'enregistre un film diffus par l'offre tl de mon FAI via ma box, mme si je ne possde aucun exemplaire de ce film chez moi, c'est du tlchargement (strictement aucune diffrence avec du tlchargement via http ou p2p, ya que le port qui change) et pourtant c'est parfaitement lgal du moment que je ne diffuse ce contenu qu' mes proches.

Donc tu ne peux pas affirmer que tlcharger n'est pas lgal, a dpend de pas mal de facteurs.




> NON ce n'est pas bien !


J'ai quelques suggestions sur l'endroit o tu pourrais placer tes considrations morales mais je vais me faire modrer ...




> NON *rien ne justifie qu'on tlcharge une oeuvre protge*.


Ben si, cf plus haut. Ya pas mal de cas.




> La loi franaise l'interdit !


Pas forcment, cf plus haut.




> La France entire a accept cela (puisqu'il n'y a eu aucune opposition de la par du peuple suffisamment leve pour refuser cette loi) Dmocratie a vous parle ?


C'est quoi une "opposition du peuple suffisamment leve" contre cette loi ? De quelle loi on parle d'ailleurs ? Des droits d'auteurs ? Mais ils sont supposs protger les crateurs des industriels, pas les industriels de leurs clients !

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Oh mon dieu, tu es compltement inconscient ? HADOPI privatis et laiss entre les mains des majors ? Qui va les contrler ? ...


Je n'ai absolument pas dis a, j'ai simplement dis qu'HADOPI devait tre financ par ceux qui en bnficient et pas par les contribuables franais. Le fonctionnement reste ce qu'il est. D'ailleurs une socit prive ne pourrait en aucun cas exiger quoi que se soit des fournisseurs d'accs. Essayez seulement de demander  Orange o votre voisin s'est connect dans la journe d'hier, vous verrez bien ce qu'ils vont vous rpondre.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Envoy par sbeex
> 
> 
> ...Si les films/musiques ne rapportent plus -> les majors investirons leur argent ailleurs ou l'argent tombe plus facilement -> moins de nouveaux films  moins  tlcharger...
> 
> 
> Mais oui mais oui


C'est vrai, je n'avais pas repr la profondeur de cette phrase.  :;):  Au pire, vu qu'il sort plus d'un film par jour dans le monde et ce, tous les ans depuis dj plusieurs annes, je souhaite bon courage a ceux qui voudraient tout tlcharger ce qui existe ... et la capacit disque ncessaire pour stocker entre 4 et 9 Go par film en DVD, et beaucoup plus en BR. 

Mettons 7 Go en moyenne par film. Simplement pour l'anne 2015 (en ne comptant que les plus gros producteurs de 2015) USA = 327, France = 273, Grande-Bretagne = 67, Belgique = 40, Canada = 33, Japon = 31, Allemagne = 29 a fait dj 5,6 To a tlcharger, a stocker et  regarder. Et mme plus en ajoutant la Chine, l'Italie, l'Inde, l'Espagne etc...

Je crois que les Majors peuvent dormir tranquilles.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> N'est ce pas la somme ( peu prt) que Mme Fillon aurait reue en salaires ? ^^ Elle devait bosser chez Hadopi ... Voil on a trouv !!!


C'est hors sujet, et faire driver le dbat vers d'autres thmes polmiques est une maladie franaise empchant tout dbat sain et constructif




> C'est normalement dj le cas non ? Mister Jos Bov n'tait il pas condamn pour le mcdo ou un autre bidule ? Casier mais il se prsente quand mme !
> 
> Si j'avais un casier moi, hop => fini pour la gendarmerie / douane / arme... pas moyen de postuler.
> Mais ils ne savent faire que de la politique, les prud'hommes diraient qu'on ne peut pas les condamner et les empcher de bosser (enfin bosser et politique dans la mme phrase a fait pique les yeux...)


Vote pour un candidat proposant l'illgibilt des personnes condamnes. A ce niveau, aucun des grands partis ne sera pargn (dans le quart gagnant), ce qui n'est pas un mal
Mais il faudra dfonctionnariser la politique, qu'un fonctionnaire pose sa dmission de la fonction publique avant de se prsenter  une lection.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais il y a un point sur lequel on  pourrait ergoter (et je suis sr que les juges ne s'en priveraient pas) :



> Par exemple si je tlcharge un film que je possde en DVD (*mme ray*) a s'appelle de la copie prive. C'est parfaitement lgal.


Dans la mesure o tu ne pourras pas copier un DVD ray, je me demande quelle valeur a l'argument de la "copie prive" puisque impossible  raliser IRL  ::koi:: 

Si j'tais juge, je dirais : "ton DVD est ray ? C'est comme s'il tait mort, tu l'as dans le baba, tu en achtes un autre (si la date de garantie est dpasse ou si on peut prouver que ce n'est pas un dfaut de fabrication,  ::coucou::  Pierrre)"

Exemple plus terre--terre : tu achtes un joli vase pour mettre des fleurs et la vie est belle sur ta table pendant des annes pi un jour le vase se fendille (avion qui passe le mur du son pas loin, par ex.), il fuit et il n'est plus sous garantie : tu ne vas quand mme pas aller au magasin en prendre un autre et partir sans payer ?

----------


## Grogro

> En thorie, j'ai des DVD Franais (les tontons flingueurs, par exemple) que j'ai vu dix fois en ??? ans, je ne compte plus tellement c'est fiable. A l'inverse, "Le jour le plus long" (20th Century Fox) : HS  la deuxime lecture moins d'un an aprs. Idem avec les "Inspecteur Harry" (Warner Columbia), 2 sur 3 HS ds la deuxime anne  la 3me lecture , etc... Idem avec des DVD de sries estampilles TF1, moins de 3 ans d'esprance de vie,  condition de les visualiser moins d'une fois par an.


J'en ai vu un paquet des dvd devenir inexplicablement illisibles sans la moindre rayure. Des cd audio, jamais. Uniquement en cas de rayure non rcuprable par code correcteur. En fait le dvd est, semblerait-il, le support optique le plus fragile et de trs loin, en raison du vernis merdique choisi. Les blu-rays sont bien mieux protgs

----------


## Skury

> Je rve ?! Voler une oeuvre protge constitue un dlit. Si vous allez au Louvre et que vous emportez une oeuvre avec vous c'est au muse de vous poursuivre ???
> Dans ce cas si votre mre/grand-mre se fait voler son sac  main dans la rue c'est  elle de savoir se dfendre pour ne pas se faire voler ?


Et l'autre argument qui rfute aussi tes dires (en plus ce qui a dj t dit plus haut) : le tlchargement duplique les uvres, il ne se les approprie pas. Si tu tlcharges un film, la source du tlchargement l'a toujours aprs.

Pour reprendre ton analogie du Louvre, ce serait donc comme si tu allais prendre une oeuvre en photo. C'est dj nettement moins grave, non ? Et du coup le vol de sac  main n'est carrment pas comparable...

----------


## Ryu2000

Copier des uvres ce n'est pas trs grave, tant qu'en parallle vous allez au cinma, vous achetez des DVD, vous allez voir des concerts et des spectacles, etc.
C'est surtout les petits qu'il faut aider.

Genre personne va se sentir coupable de tlcharger des pisodes de The Big Bang Theory, cette srie rapporte des millions.
Que vous ne la regardiez pas ou que vous la tlchargiez a ne changera rien...

Par contre pour un truc comme Hero Corp, c'est sympa de regarder la PUB sur France 4, ou d'acheter un coffret DVD.
Hero Corp  Simon Astier : "Ctait Lost in La Mancha cette saison 5 !"

Il y a beaucoup plus petit qu'Hero Corp, comme la plupart des vidastes sur internet (c'est sympa de couper adblock quand vous regardez des vidos YouTube).
On peut aider en participant  des campagnes Ulule ou en donnait des pourboires via Tipee.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on tlcharge plein de sries, de films et de musiques qu'on consomme moins (c'est souvent le contraire).
Bon je dis a mais je ne suis mme pas all voir Trainspotting 2 au cinma...

Le problme d'Hadopi c'est qu'il surveille des blockbusters.
Hadopi n'est pas l pour protger les petits.
Les gros n'ont pas besoin de se faire dfendre...

Il faut que l'industrie des mdias se bougent pour proposer des meilleures solutions.
Les MP3 sont beaucoup trop chre, comme les places de cinma, etc...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Si j'tais juge, je dirais : "ton DVD est ray ? C'est comme s'il tait mort, tu l'as dans le baba, tu en achtes un autre (si la date de garantie est dpasse ou si on peut prouver que ce n'est pas un dfaut de fabrication,  Pierrre)"...


Personnellement, je n'ai aucun DVD ray. Il ne s'agit pas d'accident, ni d'usure, ni de mauvaise utilisation, mais de malveillance de la part de celui qui a fabriqu le DVD. Pour preuve, les nombreux DVD que j'ai depuis trs longtemps et que j'ai regard des dizaines de fois sans aucun problmes. Je m'excuse infiniment, mais un DVD dont la surface est nickel et est illisible ds la deuxime lecture, c'est pas normal.

Maintenant, pour la copie prive, j'ai compris la leon : Ds qu'il s'agit de DVD TF1 ou Made in USA, je commence par le riper, et j'utilise ensuite la copie que j'ai grave (et dont je garde l'ISO sur un disque d'archivage). Pour beaucoup, on arrive  les lire sur les DVD des PC ... avec quelques petits trous ici ou l, mais a reste utilisable.

Ensuite, j'ai achet des botes pour 2 DVD, je met  gauche l'original et  droite la copie. Je doute fort qu'un juge puisse prouver ma mauvaise foi. Surtout que je n'ai fais aucune copie des DVD Made in France en dehors des TF1 pourris, car pour le moment, je n'en voie pas l'utilit. Et pourtant, je les ai lu beaucoup plus souvent, et mme sur plusieurs lecteur DVD de salon sans jamais rencontrer de problme. 

Mes plus anciens DVD (les tontons flingueurs + Les Barbouzes) ont beaucoup plus de 10 ans, et a ne les rends pas illisibles pour autant. Idem pour les 3 DVD de la 7me Compagnie, idem pour bien d'autres, mais, ce sont des DVD Gaumont, pas Columbia, ni Warner, ni 20th Century Fox, ni TF1. Pas de problmes non plus (pour l'instant) avec les DVD de Studio Canal. 

Un ou deux DVD HS, pourquoi pas, mais quand on les compte par dizaines et que les DVD qui posent problme ont systmatiquement les mmes origines, ce n'est absolument plus du hasard. En plus, en achetant des DVD vierges et des disques durs pour stocker les ISO d'origine, j'ai aussi pay une taxe supplmentaire qui va directement dans les poches de ces escrocs.

----------


## Francois_C

L'tat est comme d'habitude au service de l'argent.

Comme Pierre Girard, je n'ai aucun DVD ray, mais j'en ai quelques-uns qui sont devenus illisibles  la suite de dgradations invisibles. Le systme Macrovision, destin  protger le vendeur au dtriment de l'acheteur lgitime, rend parfois aussi le disque illisible sur des systmes entirement numriques parce qu'ils provoque des sautes priodiques et excessives du flux vido (c'tait pour empcher la copie sur VHS, alors qu'on savait dj ripper !). Moi aussi, je commence par ripper.

Mais c'est avec les CD que j'ai le plus de problmes de vieillissement : certains sont devenus illisibles et mme impossibles  ripper avec Exact Audio Copy (ou n'importe quel autre logiciel, en essayant avec cinq lecteurs DVD ou blu-ray sur trois PC diffrents). Ce sont rarement des CD bon march (j'en ai un qui est totalement illisible sans altration visible de la surface ni de la couche rflchissante), mais le plus souvent des disques chers comme Deutsche Grammophon / Archiv Produktion (je n'coute que du classique) : dans cette marque (CD des annes 90), la couche rflchissante jaunit sur les bords et les "protections" en mousse de plastique se dlitent et viennent fondre sur le disque. Je parviens  en ripper certains de justesse.

Il faudrait quand mme que les diteurs soient corrects avec nous pour que nous respections leur sacro-sainte proprit.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Copier des uvres ce n'est pas trs grave, tant qu'en parallle vous allez au cinma, vous achetez des DVD, vous allez voir des concerts et des spectacles, etc...


Et pour autant que je sache, le march se porte bien, tout  l'heure, en cherchant sur Internet des statistiques sur la production cinmatographique, je suis tomb sur un article du monde qui disait que le cinma ne s'tait jamais aussi bien port en France. C'est peut-tre la France qui est la championne du tlchargement, en Europe, mais, c'est aussi le pays d'Europe qui connat le plus d'entres payantes au cinma ... et de loin.

Non, je le rpte, les Majors sont des escrocs qui bouffent  tous les rteliers pour enrichir encore un peu plus leurs actionnaires. Piquer de l'argent au contribuables pour s'enrichir encore plus est simplement indcent. Et c'est quelqu'un qui ne craint pas HADOPI qui le dit, vu que je ne tlcharge rien du tout, jamais (sauf des distributions LINUX). Ni CD audio, ni DVD vido, ni rien de culturel.

----------


## Jipt

> En fait le dvd est, semblerait-il, le support optique le plus fragile et de trs loin, en raison du *vernis merdique* choisi.


Merci pour cette info qui ne m'tait jamais venue  l'ide. T'es sr de ton coup, l ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Oui, et des fois, c'est mme visible en lumire rasante, il se dcolle et on voit des sortes de vagues plus ternes rentrant plus ou moins profondment sur la galette. Quand la lecture arrive au sommet de ces vagues, on commence  avoir des coupures. A mesure que les vagues s'largissent, les coupures sont de plus en plus longues.

----------


## belkan

Prendre un vpn tel HMA est l'affaire est dans le sac....

----------


## Philotas

Je vois parfaitement de quel logiciel il est question : PopcornTime. J'ai du avertir plusieurs proches que c'tait du torrenting qui se cachait derrire ce qui semblait tre du simple streaming.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faut faire des conomies, le gouvernement devrait fermer Hadopi le plus rapidement possible.
C'est un service qui cote chre et qui ne sert strictement  rien.

Le dficit doit tre infrieur  3% c'est un ordre de l'UE, donc il n'y a pas de choix, il faut fermer Hadopi.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Hadopi : d'ici sa fin en 2022, l'autorit aura cot plus de 100 millions d'euros au contribuable, * 
*du gaspillage de ressources ?  * 

Le 4 fvrier 2022 va sonner la mort de la Hadopi. Mais combien la Hadopi aura-t-elle cot  ltat jusqu son ventuel dmantlement ? Pour en avoir une ide, intressons-nous aux diffrentes subventions verses  lHadopi par le gouvernement depuis sa mise en route il y a sept ans.
En 2010, ltat a vers 10 millions deuros.En 2011, ltat en a vers 11,4.En 2012, ltat a vers 11 millions deuros.En 2013, ltat a vers 8,4 millions deuros.En 2014, ltat a vers 5,6 millions deuros.En 2015, ltat a vers 5,52 millions deuros.En 2016, ltat a vers 7,8 millions deuros.En 2017, ltat a vers 9 millions deuros.
En 7 ans, la Hadopi est dj  68,72 millions avec une moyenne de 9,8 millions deuros par an. Avec une projection sur les cinq annes  venir, nous dpassons la barre des 100 millions deuros. 

Dans le cadre de sa mission qui est didentifier les internautes qui tlchargent illgalement des uvres sur Internet, notamment par lentremise des FAI, et de les sanctionner en plusieurs tapes, la Hadopi sappuie sur la rponse gradue. Elle est dfinie comme suit. 

Les premires recommandations envoyes par la Commission indiquent aux titulaires dabonnement que leur connexion Internet a t utilise  des fins de mise  disposition duvres protges sur les rseaux pair--pair. Elles les invitent  prendre toutes mesures utiles pour que leur connexion ne soit plus utilise  de telles fins. Elles les orientent galement vers loffre culturelle lgale, rpertorie sur le site Internet de la Hadopi. Ces recommandations sont adresses par voie lectronique.

Si la Commission est saisie de nouveaux faits de mise  disposition dans les six mois suivant lenvoi de la premire recommandation, une deuxime recommandation peut tre adresse au titulaire de labonnement concern. Elle est envoye  la fois par voie lectronique et par lettre remise contre signature.

Lorsquune ritration est constate dans lanne suivant la prsentation dune deuxime recommandation, ce fait tant susceptible de constituer la contravention de ngligence caractrise, la Commission slectionne les dossiers qui pourront ensuite faire lobjet dune transmission au procureur de la Rpublique.

Au 31 janvier 2017 Hadopi avait envoy un peu plus de 8,12 millions de mails, 700 000 recommandations et prs de 6000 constats. Mais derrire ces chiffres ce ne sont que 1500 dossiers transmis  la justice. Seuls 330 dentre eux ont abouti  des jugements pour lesquels 264 personnes ont t condamnes et 72 cas classs sans suite. Hadopi ne communique que peu de choses sur les sanctions, mais  priori elles se limitent  des amendes de cinquime catgorie, probablement  entre 50 et 1000 euros .

Parmi lune des condamnations figure le cas dune internaute de 23 ans rsidant  Saint-Sans, en Normandie, qui a t condamne  200  damende (soit 40 euros par film tlcharg) avec sursis par le tribunal correctionnel de Dieppe en vertu de larticle L335-4 du code de la proprit intellectuelle pour  reproduction ou diffusion non autorise de programmes, vidogrammes ou phonogrammes  , un dlit dont les plafonds atteignent trois ans de prison et 300 000 euros damende. Elle a t galement somme de payer 800 euros de dommages et intrts et de frais de justice aux parties civiles et 127 euros de procdure.

Concrtement, dans cette affaire, il lui tait reproch davoir tlcharg cinq films  rcents  entre le 5 juin 2014 et le 17 juillet 2015  pour les regarder en famille .

Jusqu maintenant, cette procdure tait quasi entirement  la charge des fournisseurs daccs  Internet. Lun dentre eux, Bouygues Tlcom, avait obtenu en dcembre 2015 une victoire devant le Conseil dtat, qui avait condamn ltat  lui verser 900 000 euros dindemnits (37,5 centimes par demande didentification des internautes). La juridiction avait galement enjoint ltat  publier un dcret dans les six mois.

Cest dans ce contexte que,  la demande de la Hadopi, le gouvernement a publi  la mi-mars un dcret relatif aux modalits de compensation des surcots identifiables et spcifiques des prestations assures par les oprateurs de communications lectroniques. 

Cependant, pour tre applicable, le gouvernement doit encore  fixer le seuil, le versement forfaitaire et les tarifs  de cette compensation financire. Les oprateurs vont donc encore devoir patienter avant de pouvoir bnficier dun remboursement pour leur participation  cette lutte, bien que la publication de ce dcret reste une victoire pour les FAI.

Source : budget Hadopi 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, 2016

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ? Au vu des statistiques de la Hadopi, pensez-vous qu'elle obtient des rsultats, mme s'ils sont maigres, ou estimez-vous qu'elle doit clairement changer de mthode et s'adapter aux nouveaux usages ?

----------


## Invit

Je serais vraiment curieux de comment a t utilis l'argent, entre 4,5 et 5 millions par an en personnel et entre 3 et 4 millions en "fonctionnement autre que les charges de personnel". Suivre l'argent dans ce cas serait probablement intressant.

Plus srieusement, qui sommes nous pour mettre un prix sur le savoir et la connaissance ? 100 millions pour apprendre que Open Office est un part feu a semble raisonnable   ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'tat est comme d'habitude au service de l'argent.
> 
> Comme Pierre Girard, je n'ai aucun DVD ray, mais j'en ai quelques-uns qui sont devenus illisibles  la suite de dgradations invisibles. Le systme Macrovision, destin  protger le vendeur au dtriment de l'acheteur lgitime, rend parfois aussi le disque illisible sur des systmes entirement numriques parce qu'ils provoque des sautes priodiques et excessives du flux vido (c'tait pour empcher la copie sur VHS, alors qu'on savait dj ripper !). Moi aussi, je commence par ripper.
> 
> Mais c'est avec les CD que j'ai le plus de problmes de vieillissement : certains sont devenus illisibles et mme impossibles  ripper avec Exact Audio Copy (ou n'importe quel autre logiciel, en essayant avec cinq lecteurs DVD ou blu-ray sur trois PC diffrents). Ce sont rarement des CD bon march (j'en ai un qui est totalement illisible sans altration visible de la surface ni de la couche rflchissante), mais le plus souvent des disques chers comme Deutsche Grammophon / Archiv Produktion (je n'coute que du classique) : dans cette marque (CD des annes 90), la couche rflchissante jaunit sur les bords et les "protections" en mousse de plastique se dlitent et viennent fondre sur le disque. Je parviens  en ripper certains de justesse.
> 
> Il faudrait quand mme que les diteurs soient corrects avec nous pour que nous respections leur sacro-sainte proprit.


La dtrioration invitable du support matriel n'excuse pas la piratage. Et la loi n'interdit pas de faire des copies  usage personnel, ou de prter l'original  des tiers ou ses copies, bien au contraire.
Du moment qu'ils n'en font pas des copies eux-mme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? Au vu des statistiques de la Hadopi, pensez-vous qu'elle obtient des rsultats, mme s'ils sont maigres, ou estimez-vous qu'elle doit clairement changer de mthode et s'adapter aux nouveaux usages ?


Je pense que c'est de la folie, c'est une norme dpense pour rien.
a n'a aucun intrt...
Je ne comprends mme pas pourquoi l'tat s'occupe de a...
Le gouvernement parle toujours de se serrer la ceinture, qu'il commence par supprimer Hadopi a fera toujours 9 000 000 000 d'conomis par an...

Il n'y a pas de rsultat.
De toute faon vous n'empcherez jamais les gens de copier des uvres...

L'industrie de la musique, des sries et du cinma doivent trouver de nouveaux systme de distribution qui correspondent mieux aux consommateurs d'aujourd'hui.
Parce que l c'est n'importe quoi...

----------


## Grogro

> Je serais vraiment curieux de comment a t utilis l'argent, entre 4,5 et 5 millions par an en personnel et entre 3 et 4 millions en "fonctionnement autre que les charges de personnel". Suivre l'argent dans ce cas serait probablement intressant.


Frais de bouche ? Voiture de fonction avec chauffeur ? Logement de fonction dans le VIIme ou le XVIme ? Les oints du seigneur ne se refusent jamais rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Frais de bouche ? Voiture de fonction avec chauffeur ? Logement de fonction dans le VIIme ou le XVIme ?


Franchement a me choquerait moins que l'argent d'Hadopi soit utilis  ces fins, plutt qu' surveiller le partage de films appartenant  de super grosses compagnies...

 mon avis les films surveills sur les rseaux c'est pas des petits trucs ind...

----------


## Steinvikel

Le raisonnement : les artistes produisent des oeuvres par un intermdiaire de production (maison de disque, etc.), qui sont propags par des diffuseurs (Virgin, Gaumont, etc.), le tout surveill par des organismes de rgulations (la SACEM, etc.). Une fois le produit achet, chaque partie est rtribu en fonction de son contrat... ne pas payer une oeuvre entraine donc la ruine de toute la chaine, les plus durement touchs se situant au dbut, les moins durement,  la fin.

A cette ide, qui semble tenir la route, on distingue plusieurs particularits, ainsi que des incohrences et des drives :
 - particularit n1
          un artiste  grand succs est bien moins fortement touch par les impactes du piratage d'UNE de ses oeuvres que les artistes peu connu >> plus grande diversit d'article  vendre, prix plus gros...
 - particularit n2
          Les artistes (ou bote de prod', etc.) qui russissent le mieux (qui encaissent le plus) sont les mieux pay (ratio par prestation, contrat, etc.) et les plus petits qui ont le plus de difficults sont les moins bien rtribus. Il n'y a pas de mutualisation partielle de la rmunration des plus ais pour soutenir les plus handicaps (budgtairement parl).
 - incohrence n1
          la vente de CD est bas sur le principe du march de la raret >> une oeuvre intelectuelle est transpos dans le monde physique, puis est dupliqu en un nombre "fini" d'exemplaire, pour tre propos  un nombre fini d'individu. Plus le rapport du nombre d'exemplaire sur le nombre d'individu est grand, plus le prix devrait tre faible.
Dans  un format numrique, le nombre d'exemplaire est infini, le cout de la duplication n'est que le cot de l'lectricit du transfert de donnes... en fraction, " infini " sur quoi que ce soit de " fini " = 0 (gratuit donc)
Or  l'achat d'un CD, le morceau de musique revient entre 0,80 et 2,00... en numrique il n'est gure diffrent... pour les manuels scolaire il est mme 3x suprieur  sa version papier (lobbying des diteurs scolaires)... il y a donc ici une incohrence (voulue ?) entre les modles conomiques qui adopt pour facturer et le fonctionnement rel.
 - drives n1
          tout les artistes ne sont pas rattachs  la SACEM, dans une soire, vous rtribuez tout les artistes via la SACEM, mais certains (vous en avez rarement connaissance) sont indpendant de la SACEM, l'argent de ses artistes que dtient la SACEM... elle le garde tout simplement ! =,='
C'est la mme drive que les assurances vie qui ne sont rclam par personne et dont les assurances n'ont "pas russi"  retrouver la famille.
 - drive n2
          la SACEM reconnait comme "artiste" toutes personne aillant produit (et diffus ?) 5 oeuvres... mais sa dfinition de oeuvre est purement arbitraire. Ainsi la SACEM choisi qui peux ou ne peux pas faire parti de son systme.

Ce constat je le vois un peu partout... aprs tout a, Hadopi a-t-elle vraiment un sens ? (autre que pompe  fric)

----------


## Jipt

> la SACEM reconnait comme "artiste" toute personne *aillant* produit (et diffus ?) 5 oeuvres...


_aillant_ du verbe _ailler_ ? Tiens, je ne le connais pas, celui-ci...

 moins que ce ne soit le verbe *avoir*, _toute personne ayant produit_ ? Mouais, a doit surement tre a...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ah ! c'est beau les puristes  ::D:  Tu as au moins le mrite de lire jusqu'au bout. Bon, l, a me va quand mme, mais avec certains, mme avec le correcteur d'orthographe ??? il est difficile d'interprter, et parfois mme de comprendre.

Bon, cela tant, pour les artistes, il y a les droits d'auteur, la SACEM ... Pour moi, HADOPI n'a pas grand chose a voir avec les artistes, ni avec les auteurs ... malheureusement. Si au moins 50% des recettes allaient vers eux, je considrerais que HADOPI n'est pas totalement inutile.   ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Ah ! c'est beau les puristes


Il est des horreurs qu'il n'est pas possible d'ignorer : je pense toujours au lecteur perdu  l'autre bout du monde et qui aime le franais. Peut-tre apprcie-t-il dvlp car il est un peu technicien aussi, et le forum lui permet d'approfondir sa culture, si tant est que les posts tiennent la route, bon sang ! 

Et c'est vrai que certains auteurs me font hurler et bondir : aucun respect du lecteur, aucune notion de l'autre, quel drle de monde...

----------


## survivals

Et si on peut prouver que les artistes et les boites de production utilisent des logiciels cracks, on dit qu'on est quit et on conomise 9 millions, histoire qu'il n'y ait pas 500 morts SDF en 2017 :/

En plus, cela leur suffit pas les taxes sur les "hautes technologies" et le 1% culturel pour toutes les constructions publique ?

----------


## Skury

> Le gouvernement parle toujours de se serrer la ceinture, qu'il commence par supprimer Hadopi a fera toujours 9 000 000 000 d'conomis par an...


"Juste" 9 millions, pas 9 milliards, c'est dj beaucoup  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

Le problme du piratage, ce sont surtout les pirates

----------


## Ryu2000

Le piratage n'est pas un problme.
a n'empche pas les gens d'aller au cinma,  un concert, ou d'acheter un coffret DVD.

a permet juste d'avoir accs  plus duvres...
C'est vraiment 9 millions jet par la fentre.

Le pire c'est qu'ils s'en prennent uniquement aux utilisateurs de rseaux P2P.
Alors que les utilisateurs de streaming et de tlchargement direct ne sont pas des cibles.

Alors que c'est la mme chose quelque part, ils vont voir le mme film gratuitement, y'en a juste un qui serait tranquille avec le fichier en bonne qualit sur son disque dur et un qui va se faire chier avec du streaming tout pourri.

Bon aprs le problme c'est le partage, parce que sur les rseaux P2P tu dois partager les fichiers que tu tlcharges et c'est a qui est illgal.

----------


## RedGuff

ce prix, il aurait mieux valu crer et diffuser des films gratuits !
 ::calim2::

----------


## Szpecht

@Jipt, l'utilisation du verbe ailler se justifie par le fait que l'Hadopi lutte contre les vampires du net  ::P:

----------


## Jipt

> @Jipt, l'utilisation du verbe ailler se justifie par le fait que l'Hadopi lutte contre les vampires du net


Quand j'ai vu _@Jipt, l'utilisation du verbe ailler..._ je m'attendais  tout et  n'importe quoi, mais pas  a !  :+1: 

 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Merci pour ce bon moment de franche rigolade,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Moi aussi, a m'a procur un vrai moment de rigolade.  ::D:

----------


## Lolo78

Hadopi ne sert vraiment  rien,  peu prs tout le monde le savait depuis le dbut, a s'est confirm avec le temps. Et si a protge un peu quelqu'un, c'est en aucun cas les auteurs et les interprtes, mais seulement les majors de la musique, du cinma, des sries et du jeu vido. La calamit, c'est qu'il y a des gens qui ont jug utile de reconduire le dispositif pour 5 ans juste avant les lections. a aurait vraiment valu la peine de laisser le nouveau gouvernement dcider.

En tant qu'auteur d'un livre d'informatique qui vient de paratre (voir https://perl.developpez.com/livres/i...-6#L1491980559), j'ai ngoci avec mon diteur une licence Open Source (Creative Commons) me permettant de mettre le PDF gratuitement  disposition du lecteur (et mme de l'autoriser  en faire une adaptation ou une traduction, sous rserve de respecter les restrictions de la licence CC en question). Pour moi, c'tait essentiel de mettre la connaissance  disposition du public gratuitement (voir http://greenteapress.com/wp/think-perl-6/). Cela n'a pas pos de problme  mon diteur: si le livre est bon, il y a de bonnes chances que la disponibilit gratuite du PDF amne plus de gens  lire mon livre au format lectronique et  l'acheter ensuite au format papier. Et c'est aussi ce que je fais: il y a dans ma bibliothque des dizaines de livres que j'ai d'abord lus au format lectronique, PDF ou autre, avant d'acheter les versions au format papier.

Bref, le monde a chang. Il est numrique, que a plaise ou non. Pascal Ngre est (ou tait) l'exemple mme du passiste qui ne veut pas s'adapter au monde moderne. Pas grave, ses positions ractionnaires vont aussi disparatre, que cela plaise ou non.

Goodbye, Pascal.

----------


## SurferIX

Chercher un crack pour un logiciel : il faut faire comprendre aux jeunes qu'en utilisant Sublime Text crack, ils scient la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis.
Moi j'aurais juste aim qu'on investisse tout cet argent sur le mme principe : rendre les gens responsables.
Faire de la pub qui fait comprendre aux gens que regarder un film gratos c'est mal. L j'aurais t content et je n'aurais rien dit. Mais policer les gens comme des gamins, c'est inadmissible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut faire comprendre aux jeunes qu'en utilisant Sublime Text crack, ils scient la branche sur laquelle ils sont assis.


Pas tant que a...
Si ils sont jeunes, ils se forment, il ne sont pas en train de gagner de l'argent avec l'utilisation de ce logiciel.

Ils s'habituent aux logiciel d'IntelliJ et quand ils auront le budget ils achteront les licences (ou si ils crer leur entreprise).

C'est comme les graphistes, monteurs, qui crackent Photo Shop, Premiere Pro, Sony Vegas, etc...
Ils se forment, ils achteront les licences plus tard.

D'ailleurs c'est une chance aujourd'hui pour les producteurs et les compositeurs sans budget de pouvoir craquer des logiciels de DAO, des VST, de rcuprer des samples et de commencer  composer de la musique sur son ordinateur.

Cela dit les scurits progressent, il existe des logiciels incraquable.
Un bon plan serait de crer 3 version du logiciels : une version minimale, une version complte et une version avec encore plus de fonctionnalits.
La version minimale est facile  craquer, les 2 autres impossibles.
Comme a l'utilisateur qui va utiliser la version minimale voudra acheter une meilleure version si le logiciel lui plait.

----------


## SurferIX

> Pas tant que a...
> Si ils sont jeunes, ils se forment, il ne sont pas en train de gagner de l'argent avec l'utilisation de ce logiciel.


Dans ce cadre il faut qu'ils utilisent des logiciels qui ont des entreprises "intelligentes", comme Jetbrains : si ton mail se termine par "@univ-amu.fr", par exemple, ils te donnent une licence pro valable un an pour que tu puisse tester le logiciel. Mieux : ils ont une personne ddie  ce support (j'ai discut avec elle), qui, si tu reste tudiant sur plusieurs annes, est d'accord pour te reprolonger ta license. Impressionnant.
Aprs tu as un peu raison : $70 pour Sublime Text... autant utiliser l'artillerie lourde comme WebStorm, PhpStorm ou PyCharm, parce que quand tu deviens pro c'est un nettement meilleur rapport qualit prix que Sublime Text. J'ai pris un mauvais exemple, on est d'accord.  ::aie::

----------


## TiranusKBX

Sublime Text ?
 part tre jolis il est moins intressant niveau fonctionnalits que le vieux et bon Notepad++

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai pris un mauvais exemple, on est d'accord.


Ce n'est pas a que je voulais dire.

Moi je pense que ce n'est pas grave de craquer pour essayer.
Imagine tu veux te mettre au montage vido ou  la production de musique, t'investies 500 pour tester et au final c'est pas ton truc.
Autant craquer et acheter une fois qu'on est srieux.

----------


## Invit

> Sublime Text ?
>  part tre jolis il est moins intressant niveau fonctionnalits que le vieux et bon Notepad++


Netbeans ?

----------


## Skury

> Netbeans ?


Netbeans est un IDE entier, SublimeText et NotePad++ ne sont "que" des diteurs de texte.

----------


## survivals

> Sublime Text ?
>  part tre jolis il est moins intressant niveau fonctionnalits que le vieux et bon Notepad++


Sauf que Notepad++ a pris un tournant  un moment donn, et qu'il a t troyanis, je crois mme que j'ai lu cette news ici aussi, me semble qu'il s'agissait encore des services secret Amricains.

J'ai retrouv a ailleurs :

"Notepad++ corrige un problme quivalent

Notepad++ fait partie de la liste des applications dont la CIA peut se servir pour infecter une machine, si tant est quun agent puisse obtenir un accs physique. La technique retenue est la mme que pour VLC, avec une DLL remplace par une version modifie, ici scilexer.dll.

Sur son site, lditeur explique que la nouvelle version 7.3.3, dj disponible, renforce le contrle du certificat de la bibliothque. Si aucun problme nest dtect, le logiciel se lance. Si le certificat est douteux, il ne se lance pas. Par contre, il prcise que si la machine est dj infecte, installer cette version ne servira sans doute  rien, la CIA ayant dj la matrise de lordinateur."

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Le fait que la CIA puisse infecter le PC d'un truand ou d'un terroriste grce  Notepad++ ne me drange pas le moins du monde. J'aurais mme tendance  dire que a me rjouis. A l'inverse, a ne m'inquite pas le moins du monde, et ne suis pas prt  rutiliser le Notepad de Soft  la place de Notepad++. D'ailleurs, si la CIA pouvait diffuser ce type d'informations  ses homologues Europens, a me rjouirais encore plus. 

Pour moi, ces "armes" (tout comme les coutes tlphoniques ou les perquisitions) sont utiles pour traquer les malfaisants de toutes sortes. La seule condition restrictive est que ces techniques doivent tre (comme - en principe - pour les coutes tlphoniques ou les perquisitions) encadres par un juge et contrles par lui.

----------


## raphchar

> Le fait que la CIA puisse infecter le PC d'un truand ou d'un terroriste grce  Notepad++ ne me drange pas le moins du monde. J'aurais mme tendance  dire que a me rjouis. A l'inverse, a ne m'inquite pas le moins du monde, et ne suis pas prt  rutiliser le Notepad de Soft  la place de Notepad++. D'ailleurs, si la CIA pouvait diffuser ce type d'informations  ses homologues Europens, a me rjouirais encore plus. 
> 
> Pour moi, ces "armes" (tout comme les coutes tlphoniques ou les perquisitions) sont utiles pour traquer les malfaisants de toutes sortes. La seule condition restrictive est que ces techniques doivent tre (comme - en principe - pour les coutes tlphoniques ou les perquisitions) encadres par un juge et contrles par lui.


Bon alors de un, notepad++ n'tait pas infect s'il tait tlcharg du site officiel (mais bon, a on s'en fout)
Alors, je ne sais pas ce que tu as compris, mais la dmarche c'est : on infecte tout ceux qu'on peut. Ce n'est pas cibl. Il n'y a pas de juge pour dire d'accord.
On ne peut pas cacher du matos espion chez tout le monde et dire aprs :  bon on l'utilise que si un juge l'autorise .
C'est comme si on perquisitionnait tout le monde et qu'on annonait qu'on utiliserai le rsultat de la perquisition que si un juge l'autorise.
Donc non, ce n'est pas une bonne chose.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Nous sommes donc d'accord sur le fond, *si et seulement SI* de tels procds sont contrls par la justice, a pourrait tre intressant de pouvoir espionner des terroristes, trafiquants de drogue ou d'armes, au mme titre que peut tre intressant une perquisition ou une coute tlphonique. Je n'ai jamais prtendu qu'il fallait laisser n'importe qui faire n'importe quoi. 

Ce qui est certain, c'est que si on pouvait glisser quelques "outils" d'espionnage de ce type sur les ordinateurs de DAESH, a ne me mettrais pas en colre (c'est d'ailleurs peut-tre dj envisag par les services concerns). Dans tous les cas, a serait bien plus efficace que de simplement bloquer des sites ici ou l. 

Le systme consistant  introduire des taupes chez l'ennemi est aussi vieux que l'espionnage.

----------


## Invit

> _aillant_ du verbe _ailler_ ? Tiens, je ne le connais pas, celui-ci...
> 
>  moins que ce ne soit le verbe *avoir*, _toute personne ayant produit_ ? Mouais, a doit surement tre a...


Si, le verbe _ailler_ existe (et le participe prsent _aillant_ aussi), mais dans ce cas il a oubli "un" devant produit (et puis il s'est tromp de sujet) ?

----------


## Jipt

> Si, le verbe _ailler_ existe (et le participe prsent _aillant_ aussi), mais dans ce cas il a oubli "un" devant produit (et puis il s'est tromp de sujet) ?


Mme pas eu l'ide d'aller voir, dis donc !, alors merci  toi ! Et oui, il s'est grave gourr de sujet,  ::ptdr:: 

Sinon, je sais pas comment tu t'es dbrouill dans ta vie ici (sur dvlp), mais presque 14 000 points pour seulement presque 400 messages, a fait tout rond 35 points par message !
C'est pas banal, c'est pas courant moi j'dis  ::D:

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Lide de base de Hadopi, cest la mme que celle des flasheurs sur le bord des routes. Sauf que ce sont les FAIs qui font le boulot. Mais pour des revenus de ltat, vous devrez passer  la caisse. Et sans discuter, sil vous plat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Lide de base de Hadopi, cest la mme que celle des flasheurs sur le bord des routes.


Ouais mais  la limite ils essaient de justifier la prsence des radars en disant qu'ils sont l dans le but de diminuer le nombre de mort sur la route  cause de la vitesse.
Mme si en ralit c'est principalement pour rcolter de l'argent.

Alors qu'Hadopi tu ne peux pas le justifier.
La France dpense des millions pour faire peur aux gens qui partagent des films et des sries...
On s'en fout que des gens vont copier le nouveau block buster hollywoodien ou une sitcom de merde.

a ne ralentira jamais le piratage.
De toute faon il existe des VPN et des seedbox pour les torrents et des sites de streaming et de download.

Le P2P est secondaire aujourd'hui.

----------


## AoCannaille

> La calamit, c'est qu'il y a des gens qui ont jug utile de reconduire le dispositif pour 5 ans juste avant les lections. a aurait vraiment valu la peine de laisser le nouveau gouvernement dcider.



Pas vraiment, En fait, hadopi est une "haute autorit", et par ce statut, elle est sens rsister  tous les vents et marres des changements politiques. Pour ne pouvoir subir aucune pression, les membres de l'autorit sont en place pour des trs longues dures. On a dcid il y a quelques annes que l'Hadopi s'arrtera (avec genre 10 personnes dans l'assembles) dans 10 ans, parce qu'il est lgalement impossible de l'arrter plus tt.

----------


## Invit

> Mme pas eu l'ide d'aller voir, dis donc !, alors merci  toi ! Et oui, il s'est grave gourr de sujet, 
> 
> Sinon, je sais pas comment tu t'es dbrouill dans ta vie ici (sur dvlp), mais presque 14 000 points pour seulement presque 400 messages, a fait tout rond 35 points par message !
> C'est pas banal, c'est pas courant moi j'dis


Eh bien, merci pour la rponse, cela me fait vraiment plaisir (il est trs rare que je rponde sur un autre forum que "La relecture orthographique").
En ce qui concerne le nombre de points, je vais vous donner l'explication : je suis inscrit depuis 2006 et j'ai commenc par rpondre sur le sous-forum Excel  partir de janvier 2007. Ensuite il m'a t propos de devenir modrateur, puis j'ai eu l'occasion de lire un tutoriel dans lequel il y avait pas mal de fautes et j'ai envoy les corrections. On aurait pu "m'envoyer promener", mais non les corrections ont t acceptes, alors j'ai continu.
Un peu plus tard le forum "Relecture" a t cr. Pourquoi mon inscription est "Janvier 2016", c'est parce que j'ai trs peu particip en 2011 et 2012 (graves ennuis de sant) et en 2015, pensant que je ne pouvais plus continuer, j'ai demand l'arrt de mon compte. Une amlioration et j'ai tent (mon compte apparaissant toujours) la reprise des corrections, et la date d'inscription a t modifie ainsi que le nombre de messages, mais pas les points. Depuis, il y a des priodes "avec" et des priodes "sans" !
Voil toute l'explication.
Encore merci et bonne continuation.

----------


## Zirak

> Alors, je ne sais pas ce que tu as compris, mais la dmarche c'est : *on infecte tout ceux qu'on peut. Ce n'est pas cibl. Il n'y a pas de juge pour dire d'accord.*
> On ne peut pas cacher du matos espion chez tout le monde et dire aprs :  bon on l'utilise que si un juge l'autorise .
> C'est comme si on perquisitionnait tout le monde et qu'on annonait qu'on utiliserai le rsultat de la perquisition que si un juge l'autorise.
> Donc non, ce n'est pas une bonne chose.


Oui enfin, faut pas exagrer quand mme, c'est crit dans le message de survivals, juste 2 ou 3 messages au dessus du tien :




> Sauf que Notepad++ a pris un tournant  un moment donn, et qu'il a t troyanis, je crois mme que j'ai lu cette news ici aussi, me semble qu'il s'agissait encore des services secret Amricains.
> 
> J'ai retrouv a ailleurs :
> 
> "Notepad++ corrige un problme quivalent
> 
> Notepad++ fait partie de la liste des applications dont la CIA peut se servir pour infecter une machine, *si tant est quun agent puisse obtenir un accs physique*. La technique retenue est la mme que pour VLC, avec une DLL remplace par une version modifie, ici scilexer.dll.


Tu crois que la CIA va envoyer un gus dans chaque foyer du monde entier pour changer une dll ?  ::mouarf:: 

Que cela ne soit pas systmatiquement valid par un juge, bon, ne connaissant pas les mandres des profondeurs des prises de dcisions et des contrles du boulot de la CIA, je ne me prononcerais pas, mme si cela me parait plus que probable.

Maintenant, si cela oblige un agent  venir physiquement sur la machine pour changer une DLL, a doit quand mme tre relativement "cibl" non ?

Et d'ailleurs c'est pourquoi cela ne servira jamais dans la lutte contre le terrorisme, j'imagine mal un agent de la CIA pouvant se rendre au milieu d'un camp de djihadistes puis passer sur chaque pc pour changer la DLL de Notepad++ (si tant est que les terroristes soient passs sur Notepad++)...  

A la limite pour des "fichs A" (ou quivalent puisque l'on parle de la CIA) que tu souponne trs fortement a pourrait tre jouable. 






> Pas vraiment, En fait, hadopi est une "haute autorit", et par ce statut, elle est sens rsister  tous les vents et marres des changements politiques. Pour ne pouvoir subir aucune pression, les membres de l'autorit sont en place pour des trs longues dures. On a dcid il y a quelques annes que l'Hadopi s'arrtera (avec genre 10 personnes dans l'assembles) dans 10 ans, *parce qu'il est lgalement impossible de l'arrter plus tt.*


Euh, y'a pourtant eu un vote l'anne dernire,  l'Assembl ou je ne sais plus o, pour dcider d'arrter Hadopi, cela avait t valid, et puis finalement c'est le Snat qui a dit non il me semble.  Donc si tout le monde avait vot "oui", on l'aurait bien arrt plus tt "lgalement". 

Le gouvernement ne peut pas seul (genre le prsident ou le 1er ministre), mettre fin  Hadopi, et l oui, cela me semble normal, mais encore heureux qu'il est possible de l'arrter d'une faon ou une autre, sans attendre X annes.

On ne sait jamais, si on s'apercevait que c'est un gouffre financier, on pourrait y mettre fin avant de ne perdre encore plus d'argent par exemple.  ::aie::

----------


## cdubet

A une certaine epoque, on disait qu en France on a pas de petrole mais on a des ides.
Ici c est l exemple meme d une ide merdique qui n a eut lieu que pour proteger un business model perim : Desol M Negre, mais le CD c est mort et les fichiers bourr de DRM personne n en veut
Pas de bol pour le contribuable, les dinausores pouvaient crier fort, se payer des lobbyistes et avait le support du show biz (sans compter que notre ex president couchait avec une actrice)

Apparement notre nouveau president ne sait pas ou trouver l argent pour boucher le trou du budget mais ne pense toujours pas a mettre un point final a ce type d institution qui ne sert a rien.
C est non seulement un gaspillage d argent (bon ca on a l habitude en France) mais aussi de ressources: par ex le chef d hadopi est un magistrat qui serait bien plus utile ailleurs (lu cette semaine dans le monde, les procureurs se plaignet de devoir classer des affaires (genre viol) car delai de prescription atteint. tout ca a cause du manque de ressource)

----------


## Ryu2000

> les procureurs se plaignet de devoir classer des affaires (genre viol) car delai de prescription atteint. tout ca a cause du manque de ressource)


Ils ont un sens des priorits spcial :
- Un homme a commis un viol.
- ...
- Quelqu'un partage le nouveau Spiderman sur un rseau P2P
- Vite ! Envoyer le directement devant les tribunaux !

Bon en fait il y a 2 emails et une lettre recommand, donc c'est pas exactement a.
Mais je crois qu'il est dj arriv qu'un procs ait lieu  cause d'Hadopi...

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Hadopi rend disponible son rapport annuel d'activit,*
*marqu par une augmentation du nombre des transmissions au parquet * 

La Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi), autorit charge de la lutte contre le piratage de contenus, a rendu public son rapport dactivit sur la priode allant de 2016  2017 ce jeudi 30 novembre.

La Hadopi rappelle que la rponse gradue a dabord pour objectif de rappeler aux titulaires dabonnements  Internet leur responsabilit quant  leur connexion qui ne doit pas tre utilise  des fins de mise  disposition duvres protges par un droit dauteur ou un droit voisin ( piratage ). 

Elle explique que ce dispositif offre une souplesse dexcution qui permet  la Commission de protection des droits dajuster, au cas par cas, lquilibre ncessaire entre pdagogie et rpression. La sanction pnale est envisage lorsque les avertissements nont pas permis de prvenir le renouvellement des faits illicites. 

Selon elle, ce mcanisme combine la pdagogie, qui permet de dissuader la grande majorit des contrevenants de ritrer les tlchargements illgaux, et la saisine des parquets lorsque la pdagogie savre impuissante. Il constitue une rponse originale qui permet de faire face  un contentieux  la fois massif et qui trouve sa solution le plus souvent sans avoir  saisir lAutorit judiciaire. Il permet en effet  la fois de traiter la masse - la CPD adresse plusieurs centaines davertissements chaque jour) sans noyer les parquets sous le flot des manquements. Elle ne renvoie devant les parquets que les cas les plus graves (la CPD saisit les parquets denviron cinq cas par jour en moyenne), que ce soit par lampleur des manquements ou leur rptition malgr les avertissements. 


Comme vous pouvez le constater, la Haute Autorit a annonc avoir envoy 1 853 323 premires recommandations aux internautes signals par les ayants droit entre le 1er novembre 2016 et le 31 octobre 2017. Sur la mme priode, elle a envoy 160 000 deuximes recommandations, a constat 2497 cas de ngligences caractrises et a transmis  la justice 847 dossiers. .


 Depuis le lancement de la rponse gradue [mise en place en 2009-2010], plus de 2000 dossiers ont t transmis par la Hadopi aux procureurs de la Rpublique pour lengagement de poursuites ventuelles au 31 aot 2017 , souligne lautorit dans son rapport annuel, ajoutant que  le nombre de dossiers envoys au parquet a augment chaque anne, avec une monte en charge significative ces deux dernires annes puisque les trois quarts des dossiers transmis lont t depuis juillet 2015. 

Il faut noter que, dans la pratique, si les deuximes recommandations sont expdies en lettres recommandes avec accus de rception du titulaire de labonnement Internet, la Hadopi explique avoir mis en place une tape intermdiaire entre ces deux avertissements en adressant aux contrevenants une simple lettre  de rappel  avant lenvoi dune deuxime recommandation en bonne et due forme.
 Cette lettre dite de rappel vise  faire cesser les manquements constats en expliquant au titulaire dabonnement le fonctionnement des logiciels de pair  pair ainsi que la mthode  employer afin de les dsinstaller et de faire cesser les partages de fichiers non autoriss , prcise le rapport, qui explique que cette initiative a t mise en uvre depuis 2015 lorsque les agents se sont rendu compte que les avertissements par courrier postal avaient bien plus dimpact sur les internautes que le simple avertissement lectronique envoy en premire recommandation.

Concernant les suites judiciaires, la Haute autorit juge  encourageantes  les rponses judiciaires connues  ce jour :  On constate en effet un taux de rponse pnale de 80 % pour les dossiers transmis par lHadopi. 


Les rponses pnales observes sont de natures diverses. Il peut sagir, notamment en cas de saisine du tribunal par le ministre public, du prononc dune peine damende. Tenant compte de la situation individuelle des personnes mises en cause, le parquet recourt aussi, et de faon frquente,  des mesures alternatives aux poursuites aboutissant galement le plus souvent au paiement dune amende (dans le cadre de compositions pnales) ou se traduisant par des dcisions de classement sans suite sous condition (demande de rgularisation du parquet, indemnisation de la victime, etc.). Certaines personnes se sont galement vu proposer un stage de citoyennet dans le cadre dune mesure de composition pnale.

Lauteur de linfraction sexpose en gnral  une amende de 1500 euros. Initialement, une suspension de la connexion  Internet pouvait tre galement prononce, mais cette peine complmentaire a t supprime en 2013. Dans les cas les plus extrmes, la Hadopi peut demander quun internaute soit poursuivi pour  contrefaon , dlit passible de trois ans demprisonnement et 300 000 euros damende.

Source : Hadopi

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que la Hadopi maintient le cap ou alors la Haute Autorit est dpasse par les ralits ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  HADOPI fournit la preuve de son chec dans la lutte contre le tlchargement illgal, les sites pirates ne meurent jamais aprs leur fermeture

----------


## mm_71

> Pensez-vous que la Hadopi maintient le cap ou alors la Haute Autorit est dpasse par les ralits ?


Je pense que si on pouvait connatre le nombre de ceux qui sont passs du P2P au DDL et au streaming on constaterait qu'ils sont totalement  la ramasse...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Faites les calculs et voyez quils ont largement rcupr le montant de la subvention ! ::mrgreen:: 

Ils rvent sans doute de faire sur Internet lquivalent des flasheurs automatiques dexcs de vitesse. Cest pas gagn, mais cest pas grave, les subventions seront payes par limpt des retraits. Donc, a valait le coup d'essayer !  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Faites les calculs et voyez quils ont largement rcupr le montant de la subvention !


Je ne pense pas, une fois retir les frais de justice et les frais de fonctionnement de la Hadopi. Supposons que la Hadopi emploie (seulement) 10 personnes avec un salaire moyen de 1 500  brut par mois (avec les prlvement sociaux, a fait beaucoup plus et a m'tonnerait que les salaires moyens soient aussi bas) :
a fait dans l'anne : (1 500  x 12) x 10 = 180 000  (certainement beaucoup plus et mme au moins 10 fois plus)Sur ce, il faut ajouter des frais pour les locaux, le chauffage/climatisation, l'entretient, l'informatique, la paperasserie etc... (sans compter le temps pass par les dputs et snateurs)85 jugements de condamnation et 5 CRPC, a fait (en gros) 1 500  x (84 + 5) = 133 500 . Mme en ajoutant les 33 ordonnances pnales et 67 compositions pnales (je ne sais pas bien  quoi a correspond), a reste trs faible.Sachant qu'une partie des sommes rcoltes va vers les "Ayant droit" => a fait un norme trou dans la caisse qui sera compense par de nouvelles subventions payes par les contribuablesConclusion, c'est toujours pas rentable.  ::roll::  En plus, comme dit par "mm_71", c'est une goutte dans un ocan qui ne rsoudra jamais rien

Bref, *avant de parler de gains*, il manque un lment essentiel dans ce bilant de la Hadopi : *Quelles sont exactement les dpenses*. Je serais curieux de savoir combien gagne le prsident de la Hadopi  lui tout seul.  ::weird::

----------


## Neckara

Attendez... presque 1 franais sur 6 ont reu une premire "recommandation" ?  ::weird:: 

Je ne connais personne de mon entourage qui ai reu une telle "recommandation" d'HADOPI, je suis donc quelque peu sceptique face  ces chiffres. Je pensais d'ailleurs qu'HADOPI tait mort.

----------


## AndMax

> autorit charge de la lutte contre le piratage de contenus


Pure propagande. La HADOPI ne s'en prend JAMAIS aux "pirates" mais toujours aux abonns.




> "le nombre de dossiers envoys au parquet a augment chaque anne"


Au parquet ils font quoi avec les "dossiers" sachant que ce ne sont rien d'autre que des affabulations de TMG ? Direct  la poubelle ?

Car pour prouver une "ngligence caractrise" il faudrait donner des moyens aux abonns de scuriser une ligne.  ::mouarf::  O sont les spcifications fonctionnelles *pertinentes* pour les "logiciels de scurisation" ?  :;):

----------


## EpiTouille

> Je ne connais personne de mon entourage qui ai reu une telle "recommandation" d'HADOPI, je suis donc quelque peu sceptique face  ces chiffres. Je pensais d'ailleurs qu'HADOPI tait mort.


Moi aussi, avant de recevoir la mienne :'(

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne connais personne de mon entourage qui ai reu une telle "recommandation" d'HADOPI


La premire recommandation et la deuxime recommandation sont des emails envoy sur l'adresse email li  l'abonnement internet.
C'est facile de les louper.
Par contre aprs c'est une lettre qu'il faut signer, l c'est plus dur  louper.

Si tu changes de FAI ton compteur est remis  0.
Et il y a peut tre une rgle du genre "si tu ne te fais plus reprendre pendant 6 mois le compteur revient  0" ou quelque chose...

Il y a plein de gens qui n'ont jamais rien tlcharg qui ont eu plusieurs recommandations...

----------


## deathman8683

> Et il y a peut tre une rgle du genre "si tu ne te fais plus reprendre pendant 6 mois le compteur revient  0" ou quelque chose...


Oui je confirme, en tout cas c'est ce que le standard de l'Hadopi m'a dit lorsque je leur ai fait une rclamation suite  la rception d'un de leur courrier.

----------


## Hizin

Dans les 9 millions d'envoi, ceux-ci sont sur 7 ans, et ne sont pas des envois  une seule personne.
De mon ct, j'en ai reu 2 en 4 ans. Je compte donc pour 2 l-dedans.

----------


## skillas

j'en ai reu une au tout dbut de leur mise en route. Peerblock a solutionn la question depuis ces annes l; meme pas eu besoin de migrer du p2p au ddl. La "non-affaire" suivante c'est l'attribution de leurs missions au CSA. Dramas parlementaires en vue ^^

----------


## Invit

> j'en ai reu une au tout dbut de leur mise en route. *Peerblock* a solutionn la question depuis ces annes l; meme pas eu besoin de migrer du p2p au ddl. La "non-affaire" suivante c'est l'attribution de leurs missions au CSA. Dramas parlementaires en vue ^^


 ::weird::

----------


## Grogro

> j'en ai reu une au tout dbut de leur mise en route. Peerblock a solutionn la question depuis ces annes l; meme pas eu besoin de migrer du p2p au ddl. La "non-affaire" suivante c'est l'attribution de leurs missions au CSA. Dramas parlementaires en vue ^^


D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, Peerblock permet de bloquer des connexion entrantes spcifiques. 
" PeerBlock est un outil qui vous permet de bloquer certaines adresses IP d'accder  votre ordinateur, les empchant de vous espionner ou de savoir ce que vous tlchargez."

Donc Hadopi n'a qu'une plage d'IP publiquement connues et limites pour espionner les vilains pirates ? Combien a nous cote en argent public cette drlerie ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## SurferIX

> Donc Hadopi n'a qu'une plage d'IP publiquement connues et limites pour espionner les vilains pirates ?


Bien sr. HADOPI n'est qu'une excuse (parmi tant d'autres) pour dtourner les fonds publiques.




> Combien a nous cote en argent public cette drlerie ?


Personnellement j'aurais pas mis le smiley ptdr parce que moi, a ne me fait pas rire, de donner une partie de mes impts pour a.

----------


## AoCannaille

> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, Peerblock permet de bloquer des connexion entrantes spcifiques. 
> " PeerBlock est un outil qui vous permet de bloquer certaines adresses IP d'accder  votre ordinateur, les empchant de vous espionner ou de savoir ce que vous tlchargez."
> 
> Donc Hadopi n'a qu'une plage d'IP publiquement connues et limites pour espionner les vilains pirates ? Combien a nous cote en argent public cette drlerie ?


Point du tout, ce sont les majors qui espionnent les rseaux, reprent les IP franaises impliques dans du P2P et les remonte  Hadopi. Hadopi associe l'IP au nom et continue la procdure.
C'est trs con ce systme car les majors ne surveillent que les blockbuster qui sont dj rentabiliss rien qu'au passage au cinma, et les petits ralisateurs ou musiciens indpendant  n'ont pas les moyens de protger leurs crations, alors que ce sont eux qui en ont le plus besoin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> et les petits ralisateurs ou musiciens indpendant  n'ont pas les moyens de protger leurs crations, alors que ce sont eux qui en ont le plus besoin.


a dpend comment on regarde.
Tlcharger des morceaux d'un petit groupe les fait connatre.
Aujourd'hui ils mettent leur morceaux sur SoundCloud ou YouTube et ce n'est pas montis.
Tu peux tlcharger des morceaux d'un groupe et acheter leur album ou aller les voir en concerts.

Il y a une histoire sympa, c'est celle du film "La Classe amricaine : Le Grand Dtournement" la Warner Bros a autoris Canal + a le diffus une seule fois.
Le film a ensuite tait partag en copiant des VHS.
Aprs il a t partag sur les rseaux P2P.
Et aujourd'hui il doit tre sur YouTube.
Aujourd'hui ce film est mythique.

C'est marrant de voir 3 res de piratage.

En tout cas l'industrie du disque est  la ramasse, ils doivent se mettre  jour, mais ils n'ont pas d'ide...

----------


## AoCannaille

> a dpend comment on regarde.
> Tlcharger des morceaux d'un petit groupe les fait connatre.


Evidement, je suis partisan aussi du "piratage publicit", mais cette stratgie  une grosse inertie financire : tu pirate  T-0 et c'est  T+3/4 mois que tu commence a avoir des retombes en concert ou des trucs comme a... alors que tu si achte le disque  T-0, tu as le pognon  T-0.

Ce sont les deux faces d'une mme pice. et quand on regarde l'objectif d'hadopi, avec leur point de vue,  qui est "Limiter le piratage de ces pauvres artistes qui ne peuvent subsister", et bien cet objectif n'est pas atteind car c'est exactement les artistes qui on les moyen de se protger, et qui ne font pas que "subsister" qui profitent du systme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> alors que tu si achte le disque  T-0, tu as le pognon  T-0.


Dans l'ancien systme les artistes ne gagnaient que dalle par CD vendu, tout tait ramass par la maison de disque.
Mais maintenant je crois que a va beaucoup mieux car les groupes se dbrouillent sans maison de disque.
Aujourd'hui on peut s'en passer, donc c'est cool.

Bon par contre les radios et la TV sont  la ramasse, heureusement que les gens les coutent de moins en moins.

----------


## Michedou

Si vous cherchez du boulot et avez quelques connaissances parmi certains politiciens crez une structure comme Hadopi (Mais il y en a plein d'autres, thmes: Ecologie, dfense du consommateur, lutte contre la contrefaon, dfense d'autres trucs  la mode...) et vous vous retrouverez patron d'une bote paye par l'Etat avec un bon salaire sans devoir faire preuve de rentabilit!

Post par un Belge, pays dans lequel la police bloque l'accs  The PirateBay... mais tous le monde connais the proxy Bay... encore un coup dans l'eau, et ils sont pays faire pour a!

----------


## AoCannaille

> Dans l'ancien systme les artistes ne gagnaient que dalle par CD vendu, tout tait ramass par la maison de disque.


Pas grand chose, c'est plus que rien du tout.



> Mais maintenant je crois que a va beaucoup mieux car les groupes se dbrouillent sans maison de disque.


On est d'accord.

----------


## Invit

> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, Peerblock permet de bloquer des connexion entrantes spcifiques. 
> " PeerBlock est un outil qui vous permet de bloquer certaines adresses IP d'accder  votre ordinateur, les empchant de vous espionner ou de savoir ce que vous tlchargez."
> 
> Donc Hadopi n'a qu'une plage d'IP publiquement connues et limites pour espionner les vilains pirates ? Combien a nous cote en argent public cette drlerie ?


C'est la raison de mon smiley, j'ai du mal  croire que Peerblock empche de se faire choper par l'Hadopi.
On sait qu'ils surveillent des fichiers, ds que tu rcupres un fichier, ton IP est list donc je ne vois pas trop l'intervention de Peerblock dans ce cas prcis vu qu'elle ne se connecte pas  ton PC.
C'est une socit (TMG au dernires nouvelles) qui grent la collecte.
Sachant qu'ensuite, ton FAI doit fournir  les noms qui vont avec les IPs rcolts...




> En pratique, pour dtecter une adresse IP la socit TMG commence un tlchargement dune uvre (parmi une liste secrte dtermine par les ayants droit) sur BitTorrent ou eMule, et note ladresse IP de tous ceux qui la partagent. Ces dtections font alors lobjet de procs verbaux de la part des agents asserments des organisations qui lont mandate.


Du coup, je veux bien une explication de skillas car d'un point de vue rseau, a m'intresse ... Sans rponse, pour moi, ce sont des grosses c****...




> Point du tout, ce sont les majors qui espionnent les rseaux, reprent les IP franaises impliques dans du P2P et les remonte  Hadopi. Hadopi associe l'IP au nom et continue la procdure.
> C'est trs con ce systme car les majors ne surveillent que les blockbuster qui sont dj rentabiliss rien qu'au passage au cinma, et les petits ralisateurs ou musiciens indpendant  n'ont pas les moyens de protger leurs crations, alors que ce sont eux qui en ont le plus besoin.


Mme si la majorit vient des blockbusters, ce n'est pas exclusif...
Au lancement d'Hadopi, ils avaient analyss les fichier surveills et il y avait un mlange avec plusieurs choses dont les films qui passaient  la TV la semaine avant par exemple. Et l, tu pouvais retrouver des films franais tout pourri...
Au dmarrage d'Hadopi, tu tais aussi tranquille  partir du moment o tu partais sur du VOST car ce n'tait pas la majorit du choix des pirates franais, etc... etc... (ce qui n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui)

----------


## MClerc

Pour info :
L'Hadopi compte environ 70 employs, cotant  l'tat plus de 3 millions/an.
Le salaire moyen est donc plutt lev, mais je n'ai pas le salaire mdian.

Le secrtaire gnral d'Hadopi a, pour sa part, un salaire de 180 000 /an

Bon an mal an, cette institution absorbe 8  10 millions d' de subventions.

----------


## d6bel

Pour complter les infos envoyes  par  *orygynz*   je vous invite  faire un tour  l'url suivante :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trident_Media_Guard. C'est assez instructif.

----------


## Blondelle Mlina

*Hadopi envoie beaucoup davertissements, mais il y a peu de condamnations*
*Comment expliquer cela ?*

La Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) vise  rappeler au titulaire dune connexion  Internet son obligation de veiller  ce que celle-ci ne soit pas utilise pour tlcharger ou mettre  disposition sur les rseaux des uvres protges par le droit dauteur. Lorsqu'une faute est commise, une limite de trois avertissements est faite par la CPD (Commission de protection des droits de la Hadopi). Et s'ils s'avrent infructueux, la CPD peut dcider de saisir lautorit judiciaire sur le fondement de la contravention de ngligence caractrise qui sanctionne le titulaire dabonnement  Internet nayant pas empch lutilisation de sa connexion  des fins de contrefaon malgr les avertissements envoys par la Hadopi. Mais, il s'avre que la Hadopi parle plus qu'elle n'agit surtout qu'elle ne peut pas attraper les utilisateurs de VPN ou de seedbox. 


Plus de dtails sur droulement de la procdure d'avertissement de la CPD

Sur les rseaux sociaux, nombreux sont les internautes  stonner de recevoir des avertissements de la Hadopi. La premire tape de la procdure est matrialise par l'envoi d'une recommandation  l'adresse lectronique du titulaire de labonnement dont laccs a t utilis pour commettre des faits de contrefaon. Ses coordonnes sont communiques par son fournisseur d'accs  la Hadopi. En cas de renouvellement des faits dans les six mois qui suivent l'envoi de la premire recommandation, la commission peut adresser  l'abonn une deuxime recommandation,  la fois par voie lectronique et par lettre remise contre signature. Lorsque la pdagogie ne produit pas ses effets, le comportement du titulaire dun abonnement dont la connexion est  nouveau utilise  des fins de contrefaon malgr lenvoi de deux recommandations peut conduire la Commission de protection des droits de la Hadopi  engager la troisime tape de la procdure et  saisir lautorit judiciaire en vue de poursuites pnales.

Concernant les mails envoys aux internautes, linstitution a envoy plus de 10 millions de courriers lectroniques en dbut de cette anne en premires recommandations contre 900 000 en deuximes recommandations (voir les graphiques ci-dessous) ; mais moins de 3000 dossiers transmis paquet. 




Comment comprendre la baisse de ces chiffres dans l'volution de la procdure ? Que se passe-t-il aprs les premires recommandations ? Les internautes prennent-ils conscience de leurs fautes et se conforment aux exigences de la Hadopi en adoptant des tlchargements lgaux ? 
Pour les plus malins qui russissent  arriver  la deuxime recommandation (ou avertissement), que se passe-t-il aprs ? Comment comprendre galement que seulement une poigne est dfre au parquet ?

Source : Hadopi

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  La Hadopi serait impuissante face la gestion de ce grand nombre dinternautes qui de plus grandit jour aprs jour sur la toile ? Devra-t-elle revoir sa stratgie ? Partagez vos avis.

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Hadopi : une internaute est condamne  200 euros d'amende pour avoir tlcharg cinq films, Et dcide de prendre un abonnement Netflix
 ::fleche::  La Hadopi rend disponible son rapport annuel d'activit, Marqu par une augmentation du nombre des transmissions au parquet
 ::fleche::  HADOPI : l'autorit a transmis au parquet deux fois plus de dossiers en un an, Aprs que le gouvernement soit venu  sa rescousse

----------


## onilink_

J'imagine qu'on se retrouvera dans ces situations selon la personne:
- arrte de tlcharger par peur (probablement une minorit)
- rcupre ses fichiers directement via le cercle proche (de mains  mains)
- arrte de tlcharger des torrents et passe uniquement au tlchargement direct ou au streaming (probablement une majorit)
- utilise un VPN

Au final, la seule chose que fait Hadopi, c'est donner conscience aux gens que l'ont peut voir ce qu'ils tlchargent via torrents.
Pas que ce qu'il font est sens tre "mal".

----------


## sevyc64

Ce n'est pas dit ici, mais, si je me trompe pas, les compteurs sont remis  0, 6 mois aprs la dernire recommandation.

Donc, si vous vous faites flasher 3 fois  0, 7, 14 mois, ce n'est pas la procdure judiciaire (3me tape) qui est enclenche, mais 3x le premier mail (3x1re tape)

Et puis,  prs la premire alerte, beaucoup se rendent compte qu'il existe d'autres moyens pour passer sous le radar. 

Finalement il n'y a, je pense, que ceux qui ont une mauvaise connexion qui risquent le plus, ceux qui sont obligs de rester exposer longtemps pour rcuprer leur download

----------


## onilink_

@sevyc64




> En cas de renouvellement des faits dans les six mois qui suivent l'envoi de la premire recommandation, la commission peut adresser  l'abonn une deuxime recommandation [...]


Donc oui, faut se faire chopper au moins 2x d'affil en moins de 6 mois pour recevoir une lettre physique.

----------


## Invit

J'aime beaucoup ces graphiques qui ne disent pas grand chose.   ::roll:: 
En bonus, une paire de lunettes Aflelou si vous arrivez  dchiffrer les donnes en bleu !  ::ptdr:: 
Le besoin dillustrations fait passer la signification en second...

----------


## Jipt

> Le besoin dillustrations fait passer la signification en second...


D'autant plus que si tu regardes  la va-vite, tu zappes les lgendes qui t'expliquent qu'en orange il s'agit des donnes cumules !

L'art et la manire d'essayer de nous prendre pour des demeurs...

----------


## mm_71

Cet article:

https://www.lyoncapitale.fr/edito/po...us-ses-clones/

N'est pas  propos d'Hadopi mais elle aurait parfaitement pu y trouver sa place.
"_Ces autorits, qui nont pas grand-chose dindpendant sinon leur sigle, sont devenues anachroniques, voire pour certaines parasitaires dans la France de 2018._"

----------


## arond

Je peux vous apporter une rponse toute bte : ils arrtent l'abonnement et le reprenne au nom du conjoint :
Monsieur  Reoit son premier ou deuxime avertissement alors qu'il est abonn  son nom, il stop l'abonnement et le change au nom de Madame. Nouvel abonnement remis  zro du cot d'Hadopi ==> Bon tlchargement  ::lol::  ::lol::  ::lol::

----------


## halaster08

> J'aime beaucoup ces graphiques qui ne disent pas grand chose.


Mis  part le truc bleu invisible je les trouve assez claire les graphiques, ils essayent de dmontrer l'efficacit d'Hadopi
Si tu regardent les chelles, entre le premier et le deuxime graphique, il n'y a plus que 10% des gens (sous-entendu la premire lettre met fin  90% du piratage)
Idem entre le deuxime et le troisime plus que 3% des 10%
Conclusion Hadopi a permit d'arrter plus de 99% du piratage, BRAVO !

Ou alors comme dit dans d'autres post, Hadopi fait juste changer les habitudes des pirates (vpn, streaming, seedbox ...)

----------


## AndMax

> ils essayent de dmontrer l'efficacit d'Hadopi


Les gens apprennent  contourner, donc c'est pdagogique, et donc c'est efficace, puisque c'tait leur but d'tre pdagogiques.  ::mouarf:: 

En tous cas, les contribuables (et dputs) pourront se poser la question si c'est encore la peine de dpenser autant de millions chaque anne pour une soit disant "haute autorit" qui est la rise du pays et qui ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## halaster08

> En tous cas, les contribuables (et dputs) pourront se poser la question si c'est encore la peine de dpenser autant de millions chaque anne pour une soit disant "haute autorit" qui est la rise du pays et qui ne fonctionne pas.


Sauf que nos dputs ne connaissent pour la plupart rien au piratage, idem pour une partie non ngligeable des contribuables, du coup ils s'arrterons  la lecture simpliste des graphes que j'ai donn et ne verrons donc pas qu'Hadopi ne fonctionnent pas.

----------


## sevyc64

> ...pour une soit disant "haute autorit" qui est la rise du pays et qui ne fonctionne pas.


Le but rel d'HADOPI n'est pas de lutter efficacement contre le piratage, c'est d'avoir une rponse lgale aux exigences des ayants droits en matire de lutte contre le piratage, bonne ou pas bonne, dans la limite de ce que l'on concde aux liberts individuelles. 
Et accessoirement de planquer quelques haut-fonctionnaires.

C'est un peu comme le blocage des sites. Les ayant-droits demandent, la justice rpond en exigeant le blocage, le seul qu'elle peut techniquement exiger, le blocage DNS, contourn en moins de 30 sec par un utilisateur un peu averti, contourn encore plus rapidement par les dit-sites en question.

Je pense qu'en l'tat actuel des technologies, d'un cot comme de l'autre, il est trs difficile de faire plus, sans prendre le risque de basculer du cot de la censure, de la surveillance  tout va, route vers le totalitarisme dont une forme "light", si tant est que a puisse exister, tenterait bien malgr tout (de manire gnral ici, et non plus uniquement dans le domaine internet) nos dirigeants contemporains.

----------


## loulnux

La Hadopi a t mise en place pour faire plaisir  trois cons qui n'ont pas compris que le tlchargement illgale tait inversement proportionnel  la quantit des offres sur le march de mme nature, je pense principalement  un gros abruti qui a cru qu'on lui piratait les CD de son catalogue alors qu'il n'a jamais dpens un sou pour mettre en place un site de tlchargement payant digne de ce nom.
La deuxime fonction de cette honorable institution est de remercier deux ou trois improductifs incomptents  fort pouvoir d'achat et de persuasion (moins que les lobbyistes) en les mettant  l'abri du besoin un peu comme le conseil conomique et social.
Ces postulats tant poss, la question "comment expliquer cela" trouve naturellement sa rponse et je pense que le plus srieux serait de se demander si ce type d'imposture devrait perdurer sans qu'un jour des parlementaires s'en mlent afin de la faire cesser.

----------


## sevyc64

> je pense que le plus srieux serait de se demander si ce type d'imposture devrait perdurer sans qu'un jour des parlementaires s'en mlent afin de la faire cesser.


Pourquoi veux-tu que les parlementaires essayent de faire cesser ce genre d'imposture alors qu'ils en sont les premiers et principaux bnficiaires, pardon, profiteurs. Ce genre de choses est quand mme bien mis en place par eux et avant tout pour eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi veux-tu que les parlementaires essayent de faire cesser ce genre d'imposture alors qu'ils en sont les premiers et principaux bnficiaires


C'est quand mme triste qu'on continu de financer quelque chose d'inutile comme Hadopi, alors que le gouvernement impose l'austrit et fait des conomies dans les aides sociales, les services, etc.
Tout a pour que des privilgies touchent des salaires...
Ce serait mieux si le gouvernement avait investi l'argent d'Hadopi dans la SNCF par exemple, parce que l les rgions s'endettent et l'entreprise se fait privatis petit  petit.  ::(: 

Hadopi : d'ici sa fin en 2022, l'autorit aura cot plus de 100 millions d'euros au contribuable, du gaspillage de ressources ?

Pourquoi le gouvernement gaspille des ressources pour faire plaisir  l'industrie des mdias ?
Rien n'arrtera la copie.

----------


## fredinkan

> et l'entreprise se fait privatis petit  petit.


Sauf erreur il s'agit d'une directive europenne, le fait de privatiser le transport publique, non ?
De mmoire c'est quelque chose qui a t impos  la suisse pour la ngociation des bilatrales...

Pour le reste, c'est vrai que tant d'argent pour juste envoyer des lettres c'est risible.
Ils auraient eu mieux fait de l'investir dans une solution lgale rpondant au besoin ...

----------


## halaster08

> Sauf erreur il s'agit d'une directive europenne, le fait de privatiser le transport publique, non ?


Oui et non, de mmoire la directive europenne obligeait juste l'ouverture  la concurrence, il y avait plusieurs moyens de le faire, la privatisation complte c'est bien un choix de notre prsident.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf erreur il s'agit d'une directive europenne, le fait de privatiser le transport publique, non ?


Certes, mais le gouvernement pourrait rsister au lieu de suivre les directives  la lettre.
La France aurait pu dire "on rachte toutes les lignes des rgions et on fait une vraie nationalisation de la SNCF".




> la privatisation complte c'est bien un choix de notre prsident.


La privatisation a commenc bien avant Macron et sera fini bien aprs Macron.
C'est un processus lent qui essaie d'tre discret, a va prendre des dcennies.

Si tu demandes au gouvernement si la SNCF est en train de se faire privatiser, on va te rpondre que ce n'est absolument pas le cas.

===
Au moins Hadopi a ne vient pas de l'UE  :;): 
L c'est notre gouvernement qui fait bien de la merde, certainement pour faire plaisir  l'industrie des mdias.
L'industrie n'a qu'a trouver des nouvelles solutions.
Les gens veulent avoir accs  de la musique et de la vido sans payer trop chre.

----------


## Kapeutini

un service qui ne sert  rien, sauf couter de l'argent au contribuable

----------


## AndMax

> Rien n'arrtera la copie.


Le pire, c'est que la HADOPI ne s'en prend JAMAIS  ceux qui copient, mais exclusivement *aux abonns*. Pour illustrer cela, rien de tel que ce 1er condamn, qui avait fait des dmarches pour "nettoyer" son PC, et qui est venu devant le juge avec les aveux de la personne qui a "pirat". Rsultat, lui il s'est retrouv avec une amende, et la personne qui "partag" du Rihanna sur sa connexion n'a jamais t poursuivie.

Bref, depuis que la HADOPI est l, les "pirates" ne craignent plus rien. La HADOPI a mme eu un effet inverse.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour illustrer cela, rien de tel que ce 1er condamn, qui avait fait des dmarches pour "nettoyer" son PC, et qui est venu devant le juge avec les aveux de la personne qui a "pirat".


On dirait que tant que tu n'avoues pas, il ne t'arrive rien.
Je pense que leur rcupration d'adresse IP n'est pas une preuve assez forte.
J'ai entendu des gens qui ne tlchargeaient pas sur les rseaux P2P recevoir des avertissements.
Donc il peut y avoir des erreurs.

Ce n'est pas parce que a fait 3 fois qu'on crois que t'as partag des fichiers, que tu l'as vraiment fait.
De toute faon aujourd'hui il y a les sites de stockage de fichier et les sites de streaming qui sont bien plus prsent que le P2P.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La HADOPI pourrait s'intresser au streaming et au Direct Download (DDL),*
*pour gagner en efficacit * 

Fin avril, madame Brigitte Kuster (Les Rpublicains) a rappel  madame la ministre de la culture qu'une enqute de l'agence EY, publie en fvrier 2017, montre qu'en moyenne 13 millions d'utilisateurs consomment illgalement 2,5 milliards de contenus culturels. 

Pour bien souligner limpact socio-conomique, elle na pas hsit  sappuyer sur des statistiques :  1,35 milliards d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner astronomique que le piratage de contenus audiovisuels cote chaque anne  l'tat,  l'industrie de la filire et aux ayant-droits. Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : 2 000 emplois dtruits, 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .

Elle a galement soulign les diffrents combats de lindustrie :  Le secteur audiovisuel doit se battre sur deux fronts  la fois : l'invasion du march par les GAFAM, qui chappent ou contournent la plupart des rgles en vigueur, et le piratage dont la croissance est exponentielle. La premire bataille se droule en priorit  l'chelle europenne, mais la seconde relve d'abord de notre propre initiative . 

Elle na pas manqu de tacler au passage la HADOPI et son manque defficacit pour rsoudre le problme :  Le laxisme  l'uvre durant le quinquennat de Franois Hollande a dvelopp chez les consommateurs une vritable culture de l'impunit qui prcipite le dsastre industriel. Les efforts entrepris sous le mandat de Nicolas Sarkozy ont t purement et simplement abandonns. La dernire tentative visant  lutter srieusement contre le piratage : la fameuse loi HADOPI, aura bientt 10 ans. Mais de l'aveu de tous, y compris de ses concepteurs, le cadre d'intervention et les procdures fixs par la loi sont trop rigides pour tre efficaces . 


Aussi, elle appelle la ministre  procder aux volutions qui simposent :  L'heure est donc venue de remettre  plat le systme et de raffirmer deux principes essentiels aujourd'hui totalement bafous : celui de la proprit prive qui est un droit imprescriptible, et celui de la souverainet de la production audiovisuelle franaise qui est directement menace . Raison pour laquelle elle a demand  la ministre comment elle compte freiner l'accs aux offres illgales, renforcer les politiques publiques de lutte contre le piratage et faire voluer les mentalits sur une pratique dlictueuse qui dvaste la cration audiovisuelle. 

*La stratgie de la ministre de la Culture Franoise Nyssen* 

Dans une rponse apporte la semaine dernire, la ministre a rappel que la protection des droits de proprit intellectuelle sur internet constitue une priorit de l'action gouvernementale. Il s'agit  la fois de garantir le droit des crateurs  tre rmunr au titre de l'exploitation en ligne de leurs crations et de permettre aux acteurs de la production et de la diffusion de construire des modles conomiques soutenables et de dvelopper des offres lgales attractives, en vue de soutenir la cration de valeur. 

La politique de lutte contre le piratage repose aujourd'hui sur un ensemble de dispositifs mis en uvre par diffrentes autorits administratives et judiciaires : au mcanisme de  rponse gradue , mis en uvre par la Haute autorit pour diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur internet (HADOPI), s'ajoutent notamment les possibilits d'action judiciaire ainsi que les dmarches de droit souple engages pour asscher les ressources financires des sites contrefaisants ou pour dvelopper le recours aux technologies de reconnaissance automatique des contenus illicites. 


*la ministre de la Culture Franoise Nyssen*
*Des mesures qui nont pas t efficaces*

Pour la ministre,  ces initiatives ont produit des rsultats, mais n'ont pas permis d'endiguer le dveloppement du piratage sous toutes ses formes. La transformation rapide des usages conduit  s'interroger sur la pertinence d'un mcanisme de rponse gradue qui cible uniquement les changes de pair--pair et ignore les autres formes de piratage telles que la lecture en flux (streaming) ou le tlchargement direct . 

Dailleurs, comme elle le note,  les actions judiciaires visant  faire fermer ou  bloquer l'accs aux sites pirates impliquent des procdures longues et coteuses, dont l'efficacit est limite par la rapparition rapide de sites-miroirs. Les initiatives reposant sur le droit souple portent leurs fruits mais sont, par construction, subordonnes  la volont de coopration des acteurs concerns .

*Les axes stratgiques de rflexion*

Aussi, pour faire face  ces enjeux, la ministre de la culture pilote actuellement un groupe de travail interministriel charg de contribuer  l'laboration d'une stratgie globale de lutte contre la contrefaon sur Internet.  Les mesures, qui seront proposes dans les prochains mois, devront permettre de renforcer les conditions de protection de l'ensemble des catgories d'auteurs en cas d'atteintes  leurs droits sur Internet .

Parmi les pistes de rflexion envisages figurent la promotion et l'encadrement des technologies de reconnaissance des contenus, qui permettent de comparer automatiquement l'empreinte d'une uvre avec celle des contenus mis en ligne par les internautes, et d'viter ainsi l'apparition ou la rapparition de contenus contrefaisants sur les plateformes qui hbergent des uvres. 

 cet gard, les mesures proposes devront permettre de rpondre aux difficults que certains titulaires de droits, dont les auteurs autonomes ou indpendants, peuvent rencontrer dans l'accs  ces outils techniques. 

Par ailleurs, des mesures plus contraignantes  l'gard des sites de streaming illgaux sont envisages (constitution d'une  liste noire  par la HADOPI, possibilit d'agir rapidement contre les sites dits  miroirs , qui font renatre des sites pirates qui ont fait l'objet d'une action en cessation). 

S'agissant de la rponse gradue, les rflexions en cours portent sur les moyens d'en amliorer la pertinence et l'efficacit, s'agissant de la pratique du pair--pair,  laquelle elle s'applique. L'octroi aux auteurs indpendants de la possibilit de saisir la HADOPI pour demander la mise en uvre de la procdure de rponse gradue  leur gard, en s'appuyant sur un constat d'huissier, figure parmi les amliorations envisageables.

Source : AN

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces axes de rflexion ?
 ::fleche::  Ne plus se contenter du P2P et cibler galement le streaming et le DDL vous semble-t-il suffisant ou pertinent ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Taxe sur les GAFAM : la France tente de trouver un compromis et propose des approches alternatives comme ajouter une clause de caducit
 ::fleche::  La France veut se dbarrasser des logiciels US au sein de son service de renseignement, la souverainet technologique est-elle possible d'ici 10 ans ?
 ::fleche::  France : les hackers de la gendarmerie auraient une arme secrte contre le chiffrement, qui serait en service depuis environ un an
 ::fleche::  Les 12 failles humaines de la scurit IT en 2018, par Christophe da Fonseca, Sales Development Manager France chez Paessler AG
 ::fleche::  Google France annonce la fermeture de sa page Google+, un aveu de l'chec du rseau social du gant de la recherche en ligne ?

----------


## nchal

Mais ils ont toujours pas compris que s'il n'y a pas d'offre lgal satisfaisante en face, le problme subsistera...

----------


## Charvalos

> [B][SIZE=4]Pour bien souligner limpact socio-conomique, elle na pas hsit  sappuyer sur des statistiques :  1,35 milliards d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner astronomique que le piratage de contenus audiovisuels cote chaque anne  l'tat,  l'industrie de la filire et aux ayant-droits. Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : 2 000 emplois dtruits, 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .


Moi, j'aimerais bien savoir leurs calculs pour arriver  ces montants. Ou alors, elle a sorti des chiffres au hasard ?  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Fin avril, madame Brigitte Kuster (Les Rpublicains) a rappel  madame la ministre de la culture qu'une enqute de l'agence EY, publie en fvrier 2017, montre qu'en moyenne 13 millions d'utilisateurs consomment illgalement 2,5 milliards de contenus culturels.


Quand tu as ~1/4 des citoyens qui fraudent, il est peut-tre temps de revoir la loi, voire de l'abroger...




> Pour bien souligner limpact socio-conomique, elle na pas hsit  sappuyer sur des statistiques :  1,35 milliards d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner astronomique que le piratage de contenus audiovisuels cote chaque anne  l'tat,  l'industrie de la filire et aux ayant-droits. Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : 2 000 emplois dtruits, 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .


On nous prend pour des jambons...

N'y avait-il pas d'ailleurs eu un rapport de l'UE pourtant  la conclusion que le piratage tait au contraire bnfique pour les ayants-droits ?




> Aussi, elle appelle la ministre  procder aux volutions qui simposent :  L'heure est donc venue de remettre  plat le systme et de raffirmer deux principes essentiels aujourd'hui totalement bafous : celui de la proprit prive qui est un droit imprescriptible, et celui de la souverainet de la production audiovisuelle franaise qui est directement menace .


Et si on regardait dj le droit d'auteur et les ayants-droits ?

Commenons par le commencement...




> Il s'agit  la fois de garantir le droit des crateurs  tre rmunr au titre de l'exploitation en ligne de leurs crations [...]


Ces mmes crateurs qui se font racketter par les ayants-droits, qui viennent ensuite pleurer que le piratage nuit  la rmunration des crateurs...
Ces mmes ayants-droits qui vont signaler des contenus lgaux, empchant leurs crateur de montiser leur cration...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que pensez-vous de ces axes de rflexion ?
>  Ne plus se contenter du P2P et cibler galement le streaming et le DDL vous semble-t-il suffisant ou pertinent ? Pourquoi ?


Je pense que beaucoup plus duvres sont vu dans l'ensemble streaming + site de tlchargement que via P2P.
C'est donc pertinent de chercher  les combattre.
L'apoge du P2P est loin derrire nous.

Mais il est difficile de bloquer ces sites, ils sont bas partout dans le monde et c'est aux ayants droit de se bouger pour protger leur uvres. (Que vient foutre le gouvernement l dedans ? Il pense gagner de l'argent avec la TVA sur les DVD vendus ?)

Que va faire la France, demander au FAI d'empcher les utilisateurs daccder  des adresses ?
Ils russiront  trouver un moyen pour passer outre, mais au moins a ralentira du monde.




> Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : 2 000 emplois dtruits, 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .


Ils ont compt n'importe comment...
Ce n'est pas parce que tu tlcharges une oeuvre que tu l'aurais achet si tu ne l'avais pas trouv.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu as tlcharg une oeuvre que tu ne vas pas l'acheter.

Par contre on pourrait compter combien  cot Hadopi depuis sa cration...

===
Il m'est arriv d'aller sur un site qui regroupe des liens vers des sites de streaming.
Et les vidos ne restent pas longtemps, apparemment il y a des ayants droits qui cherchent  protger leur uvres.

----------


## onilink_

Au del de la stupidit habituelle, ils comptent faire comment pour sanctionner le DDL et le streaming?
Parce qu'autant le protocole p2p permet de surveiller qui tlcharge quoi (y a qu'a voir des sites comme http://iknowwhatyoudownload.com/ ), autant le DDL, faudrait carrment avoir accs a une liste de tous les sites que l'utilisateur va voir.
Alors outre le risque monumental de faux positifs a chaque instant, a impliquerait de surveiller les communications...
Ils se rendent compte que a va totalement  l'encontre de la vie prive?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au del de la stupidit habituelle, ils comptent faire comment pour sanctionner le DDL et le streaming?


Il suffit que le gouvernement fasse une liste noire et les FAI bloqueront l'accs aux adresses prsentent sur la liste.

Les FAI contraints de bloquer certains sites Web



> En mars 2005, huit associations antiracistes lancent une procdure en rfr pour que les FAI bloquent l'accs au site rvisioniste "Aaargh" (Association des Anciens Amateurs de Rcits de Guerre et de l'Holocauste). Le site est hberg par des socits de droit amcain et donnait accs  230 brochures antismites ou rvisionnistes.





> Ils se rendent compte que a va totalement  l'encontre de la vie prive?


Il me semble que l'ide de base d'Hadopi c'tait de contraindre les utilisateurs qui se font prendre 3 fois  installer un logiciel espion qui permettrait  une entreprise prive de contrler tout ce qu'ils font sur internet.
Au final ce projet tait irralisable.

----------


## el_slapper

> Quand tu as ~1/4 des citoyens qui fraudent, il est peut-tre temps de revoir la loi, voire de l'abroger...


Ca, ce n'est pas un argument. La vitesse en voiture tue, et je suis sur que le taux de conducteurs qui outrepassent les lois  ce sujet est trs lev. Que tout le monde le fasse ne signifie pas que c'est une bonne chose. La majorit peut trs bien avoir tort. Dans ce cas, elle n'a pas tort(enfin, je crois), mais l'argument de la masse n'est pas recevable,  mon sens.

Mais bon, je suis d'accord sur tout le reste, et surtout sur le principal; voyons voir en dtail :




> On nous prend pour des jambons...


et le ciel est bleu en journe quand il n'y a pas de nuages. L, je suis d'accord.




> N'y avait-il pas d'ailleurs eu un rapport de l'UE pourtant  la conclusion que le piratage tait au contraire bnfique pour les ayants-droits ?


Un seul? Les Grateful Dead, dj, dans leur temps, pendant les concerts, mettaient les fans avec un enregistreur cassette au meilleur endroit pour que l'enregistrement soit de bonne qualit. Ils avaient bien compris leur intrt. Plus proche de nous, l'industrie du porno a carrment construit tout son modle conomique sur son propre piratage - organis et canalis, pour se gaver sur le produit premium, en laissant le produit de base en accs gratuit pour attirer le chaland.

----------


## Charvalos

Et de toute faon, si l'offre lgal est l et est de bonne qualit, les gens suivront.

Suffit de voir Spotify pour la musique et les plateformes style Steam, GoG pour les jeux. Le jour o une plateforme pareille sera disponible pour les films/sries o les gens pourront voir leur film ou srie le jour mme de la sortie, j'en mets ma main  couper que cela aura du succs.

----------


## Bubu017

Dj avec Netflix et Amazon prime, a a du bien descendre. Reste des cas particuliers pour qui a fait ch... de prendre un abo entier juste pour une srie (du genre got avec ocs)

----------


## Grogro

> Mais ils ont toujours pas compris que s'il n'y a pas d'offre lgal satisfaisante en face, le problme subsistera...


Et surtout une offre lgale dont les revenus finissent rellement dans les poches des crateurs de contenus, pas pour engrosser diverses mafias. 
Et des contenus disponibles rapidement, pas 36 mois aprs la sortie au cinma.
Des sries disponibles en temps et en heure sur les services de streaming lgal, pas N annes aprs qu'une chane de tl parasite vivant au crochet de ltat ait achet une exclusivit avec nos impts (pour diffuser une saison dans le dsordre, avec des doublages atroces). Mme Netflix, OCS et Amazon Prime sont trs loin d'tre suffisants malgr leurs qualits. 
Je ne parle mme pas de la musique...

----------


## Rokhn

Ils sont dans leurs bulle magique des bisounours ou tout fonctionne simplement !

Le tlchargement et le streaming font perdre des revenus : c'est un fait

Par contre ils peuvent en crer normement, crer de l'engouement pour une srie (GoT en est le parfait exemple), pour un jeu (il suffit de regarder Minecraft)....

Markus Persson lui-mme disait : "Just pirate it. If you still like it when you can afford it in the future, buy it then. Also don't forget to feel bad.  :;): " Et le mec a fini milliardaire ? Alors qu'il tait pour le piratage de son propre jeu (et qu'il ne cherchait pas  foutre des pseudo protections unitiles ??)

Bref, internet trouvera toujours une solution pour tlcharger, quoi qu'ils fassent

----------


## Invit

> Ils sont dans leurs bulle magique des bisounours ou tout fonctionne simplement !


Avec des annes de retard sur les mentalits. Ils sont encore au temps o les gens consommaient (culture incluse) ce qu'on leur proposait dans les rayons. Or, comme le disent si bien les marketeux, le mode de consommation a radicalement chang avec Internet : les gens font leur choix parmi l'ensemble de l'offre mondiale. Plus parmi les "top ventes" de la fnac. C'est ce que l'offre lgale n'a pas pris en compte, en grande partie en raison des lois sur les droits d'auteur d'diteur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Just pirate it. If you still like it when you can afford it in the future, buy it then.


Le piratage a particip aux succs de Microsoft (Windows) et de Sony (grce  la puce dans la playstation).

Bill Gates aurait dit un truc du genre (la technique de la premire dose de crack gratuite) :



> "Although about 3 million computers get sold every year in China, people  don't pay for the software. Someday they will, though," Gates told an  audience at the University of Washington. "And as long as they're going  to steal it, we want them to steal ours. They'll get sort of addicted,  and then we'll somehow figure out how to collect sometime in the next  decade."


 l'poque pour Bill Gates un PC sous Windows craqu c'est mieux qu'un PC qui n'a pas Windows. (et aujourd'hui avec Windows 10 on se demande "est-ce que Microsoft ne revendrait pas nos informations personnelles ?Cet OS semble nous espionner").

Il y a des gens qui ont achet une playstation pour y faire installer la puce et pouvoir acheter des jeux gravs  10 francs. (la belle poque)
Aprs ils sont rest fans de Sony.

Par contre avec la DS et la carte R4 c'est all beaucoup trop loin  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 
La R4 s'est retrouv partout, du coup certains jeux ne se sont pas vendus.

Nintendo : La vente de linkers est interdite en France‏



> Entre les ados sans-le-sou qui justifie la copie de jeux comme un acte salutaire, les jemenfoutiste qui se fiche de se procurer aussi bien les derniers titres que les petites production indpendante de manire illgale et autres *mres au foyer se procurant des puces R4 par leur comit dentreprise*, cest sur, le piratage, a fait parler.


===
Les gens continueront de copier quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## GUAM23

Je rappelle  Mme Nyssen que le remboursement de la dette illgale contracte depuis 1973 par l'Etat franais, cote 50 milliards d'euros par an au contribuable franais. Mais cela n'a pas l'air de proccuper les gouvernements soumis  la banque depuis 50 ans. Bande de tratres  la nation !

----------


## Starbug

Ce qui serait dj pas mal en France, c'est qu'on aille pas  attendre trois ans avant de pouvoir regarder un film sortie en salle. Rien que a limiterai considrablement le streaming.

----------


## Neckara

> Ca, ce n'est pas un argument. La vitesse en voiture tue, et je suis sur que le taux de conducteurs qui outrepassent les lois  ce sujet est trs lev. Que tout le monde le fasse ne signifie pas que c'est une bonne chose. La majorit peut trs bien avoir tort. Dans ce cas, elle n'a pas tort(enfin, je crois), mais l'argument de la masse n'est pas recevable,  mon sens.


Je ne dis pas que c'est "bien" ou "mal", juste qu'il faut revoir ou abroger la loi.

Le fait que 25% de la population (et encore, je prsume que c'est trs largement sous-estim), se place en infraction de la loi, est le signe d'un problme. Ce n'est mme pas tant de l'enfreindre, que de ne pas lui reconnatre sa lgitimit, or dans un systme dmocratique, une loi non-reconnue lgitime, c'est un problme. Certaines lois n'ont plus t reconnue comme lgitime, jusqu' ne plus tre applicable, et applique. Tu ne peux pas mettre 25% de la population derrire les barreau, tout comme tu ne peux pas condamner toutes les femmes qui portent un pantalon. Quand on en arrive l, la loi doit disparatre.


Pour les conducteurs, la plus grande partie respecte le code de la route, tout du moins essayent d'en respecter l'ensemble. On ne peut d'ailleurs pas comparer une infraction accidentelle (zut, 2km/h de trop),  une infraction consciente (zut, j'ai tlcharg le dernier film  la mode). Dans le premier cas, il respecte bien la loi, car il s'y conforme, mais est victime d'une erreur.

----------


## Kannagi

> 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat


S'ils veulent de l'argent , il devrait courir aprs ceux qui on de l'agent, et pas les pauvres glandu qui ont du mal a payer leur loyer , je dis a je dis rien mais l'vasion fiscale fait perdre des dizaines de milliards d'euros chaque annes , et la c'est de la vrai fraude , pas ce chiffre sorti de nulle part et qui se base sur des hypothse de "si les gens aurait achetait"  ::roll:: 

Et comme c'est lHpital qui se fout de la charit , Franoise Nyssen n'a elle mme pas dclarer laugmentation de ces locaux de 150 m , ce qui lui permet de payer moins de taxes , c'est le contribuable qui sera content  ::mouarf::

----------


## Neckara

> Ce qui serait dj pas mal en France, c'est qu'on aille pas  attendre trois ans avant de pouvoir regarder un film sortie en salle. Rien que a limiterai considrablement le streaming.


Quand ce n'est pas *2 ans* pour attendre qu'un film sorte en France :

https://myanimelist.net/anime/28851/Koe_no_Katachi (17 septembre 2016)
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...lm=254955.html (22 aot 2018)



Il vaut aussi voir le prix du DVD, 20  sa sortie, et quelques annes aprs, les 5 pour 2 (j'exagre)  ::aie:: .

----------


## survivals

Et ils comptent enlever les taxes sur les "nouvelles technos" matriels PC, Hifi, TV ... que l'on paye justement pour a ? Non pense tu, a rapporte aux amis artistes ultra-riches et producteur eux aussi ultra-riches compar  la moyenne nationale et qui font de l'vasion fiscale, en plus de ne pas payer le mme taux d'imposition de 30% que nous petites gens grce au plafond d'imposition. Je ne parle pas des petits artistes qui ne voient pas la couleur de cet argent et qui sont pourtant prient en exemple pour justifier cet arnaque.

Perso, je trouverais un autre moyen, et les sites proposeront surement d'autres mthodes, encore de l'argent publique jet par les fentres, au lieu de financer nos services, ce pour quoi nous payons des Impts, sans parler des SDF ... Encore une fois, les entreprises qui je suis certains ont des liens troit avec nos dirigeants, vont s'en mettre plein les fouilles qui en plus de surfacturer vont faire des trucs merdiques o des gens honntes vont se retrouver avec des amendes Hadopi.

----------


## Charvalos

> Je ne parle mme pas de la musique...


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la musique. La plupart du temps, tu trouves tout ce que tu veux et quand un album sort en CD, il est aussi disponible sur Spotify.

----------


## mm_71

Barbeolivien et hadopi en 2012 ( Tout en bas de la page ).
http://archives.nicematin.com/articl...BB.788552.html
"_Regardez Inna Modja : voil une fille qui aurait t numro un des ventes si son tube, French cancan, n'avait pas t pirat  tout va._"

Petit souci: 
Si Inna Modja n'avait pas t pirate il n'aurait jamais crit ces lignes.
Si il n'avait jamais crit ces lignes je n'aurai jamais entendu parler d'Inna Modja.
Si je n'avais jamais entendu parler d'Inna Modja je n'aurai jamais su que je n'avais pas envie de l'entendre mais elle s'en sort trs bien sans moi.

Et en 2018 on attend toujours l'apocalypse prvue. Y-a t-il un Bugarach pour les ayants droit ?

----------


## mm_71

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec la musique. La plupart du temps, tu trouves tout ce que tu veux et quand un album sort en CD, il est aussi disponible sur Spotify.


Mais contrairement aux films la musique n'a pas besoin d'tre double ou sous-titre, de trouver des circuits de distribution en salle, les DVD's sont zons, etc. En dehors des quelques exceptions les films et sries mettent un an minimum avant d'arriver en France quand ils arrivent ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas.

----------


## survivals

> Ca, ce n'est pas un argument. La vitesse en voiture tue, et je suis sur que le taux de conducteurs qui outrepassent les lois  ce sujet est trs lev. Que tout le monde le fasse ne signifie pas que c'est une bonne chose. La majorit peut trs bien avoir tort. Dans ce cas, elle n'a pas tort(enfin, je crois), mais l'argument de la masse n'est pas recevable,  mon sens.


La vitesse ne tue pas ! Elle aggrave l'accident certes lorsqu'il y a choque, mais elle n'est que trs rarement responsable du choque.

Ce qui tue :
- Griller un feu que ce soit les voitures, vlos ou pitons.
- Faire un dpassement sans contrler rtros + angle mort + avertissement (clignotant)
- Passer les ronds points sans regarder  sa gauche.
- La peur qui mme si elle est ncessaire  petites doses, si tu as trop peur tu fais des conneries.
- La vitesse draisonnable dans certaines zones bien sr sans maitrise de son vhicule.
- L'tat des routes, il y a moins d'accident mortelle sur les autoroutes mieux entretenu que sur les petites routes.
...

Mais bon c'est plus facile et rentable (plusieurs Milliards) de rejeter la faute sur uniquement la vitesse.

Personnellement la vitesse m'a sauv (reprise de vitesse pour tre plus prcis) lorsque une voiture m'ait arriv en face en faisant des ttes  queue passant de la voie inverse  ma voie, c'est la dcision que tu prendras qui te sauveras et non pas le fait de rouler moins vite voir freiner d'office, si j'avais frein ou ralenti j'aurais eu le droit  un choque frontal, au lieu de a, j'ai eu un petit poque sur l'arrire ma voiture et il a rebondit sur l'autre voie, la sienne.
LE problme est que beaucoup trop de gens sont sur les routes sans rellement savoir conduire et compte beaucoup trop sur la ractivit des autres.

----------


## transgohan

> La vitesse ne tue pas ! Elle aggrave l'accident certes lorsqu'il y a choque, mais elle n'est que trs rarement responsable du choque.
> 
> Ce qui tue :
> - Griller un feu que ce soit les voitures, vlos ou pitons.
> - Faire un dpassement sans contrler rtros + angle mort + avertissement (clignotant)
> - Passer les ronds points sans regarder  sa gauche.
> - La peur qui mme si elle est ncessaire  petites doses, si tu as trop peur tu fais des conneries.
> - La vitesse draisonnable dans certaines zones bien sr sans maitrise de son vhicule.
> - L'tat des routes, il y a moins d'accident mortelle sur les autoroutes mieux entretenu que sur les petites routes.
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec toi mais d'un point de vue purement technique tu as tord.
Griller un feu ne fait pas obligatoirement un mort, donc c'est une aggravation du risque comme la vitesse.
Faire un dpassement sans contrle ne fait pas obligatoirement un mort, donc c'est une aggravation du risque.
Ect.

Se faire tuer c'est se prendre un camion de plein fouet  90km/h quand on est piton (j'en connais aucun qui s'en soit sorti, donc ce n'est pas une aggravation du risque).
Par contre dire qu'un camion qui commet une infraction tue ce n'est pas vrai, il commet juste une aggravation du risque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La vitesse ne tue pas !


Ouais enfin a augmente la distance d'arrt, ainsi que les chances de perde le contrle du vhicule, mais oui si on adapte sa vitesse  la route il n'y a pas de problme.




> - L'tat des routes, il y a moins d'accident mortelle sur les autoroutes mieux entretenu que sur les petites routes.


Il y a moins d'accidents sur les autoroutes parce que :
La route est droiteIl y a au moins 3 voiesIl n'y a pas d'intersection
Il y a une bonne visibilit, on peut facilement doubler, il n'y a pas de gros virage, etc.
Les routes en mauvaises tats forcent les usagers de la route  ralentir, ce qui n'est pas forcment mal. ^^

En France on a pas trop  se plaindre compar  d'autres pays.
Ce qui est extremement pnible par contre ce sont les ralentisseurs.
Il parait que dans les autres pays ils ne sont pas aussi mal fait.

----------


## AndMax

> Elle na pas manqu de tacler au passage la HADOPI et son manque defficacit pour rsoudre le problme :  Le laxisme  l'uvre durant le quinquennat de Franois Hollande a dvelopp chez les consommateurs une vritable culture de l'impunit qui prcipite le dsastre industriel. Les *efforts entrepris sous le mandat de Nicolas Sarkozy ont t purement et simplement abandonns*. La dernire tentative visant  lutter srieusement contre le piratage : la fameuse loi HADOPI, aura bientt 10 ans. Mais de l'aveu de tous, y compris de ses concepteurs, le cadre d'intervention et les procdures fixs par la loi sont trop rigides pour tre efficaces .


Brigitte Kuster ralise qu'une loi (et "haute autorit") initie par son propre parti est un fiasco. Belle progression. L'opposition de l'poque avait dj annonc que cela ne fonctionnerait pas, mais les godillots UMP sous Sarkozy, avec la complicit de Riester et Albanel n'ont rien voulu entendre en 2009.

Hollande, on ne peut pas lui reprocher d'avoir "abandonn" ce dispositif, elle raconte n'importe quoi. Il faut plutt lui reprocher de ne pas avoir tenu sa promesse de revoir cette loi, et d'avoir gaspill l'argent des contribuables en continuant le financement de cette "haute autorit". Tout le monde se rappellera comment Aurlie Filippetti et Fleur Pellerin ont retourn leur veste... le pouvoir corrompt.

Ensuite, je ne vois pas en quoi ils trouvent la loi "rigide". Ils ont cr un texte qui pnalise les abonns (non "scurisation" d'une ligne) et qui protge les pirates. Les hadopistes ont voulu que la HADOPI dfinisse des "spcifications fonctionnelles *pertinentes*" pour la mise en place d'outils "de scurisation". La loi est finalement tellement souple que mme la HADOPI ne l'applique pas... en fait la loi voulue par Sarkozy tait tellement dbile qu'elle n'est pas applicable.

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Aiekick

autant le torrents c'est facile a tracer, par contre le ddl, faudra qu'on m'explique comment ils comptent faire.. a part venir faire chier les hbergeurs de contenu.

----------


## survivals

> Je suis d'accord avec toi mais d'un point de vue purement technique tu as tord.
> Griller un feu ne fait pas obligatoirement un mort, donc c'est une aggravation du risque comme la vitesse.
> Faire un dpassement sans contrle ne fait pas obligatoirement un mort, donc c'est une aggravation du risque.
> Ect.
> 
> Se faire tuer c'est se prendre un camion de plein fouet  90km/h quand on est piton (j'en connais aucun qui s'en soit sorti, donc ce n'est pas une aggravation du risque).
> Par contre dire qu'un camion qui commet une infraction tue ce n'est pas vrai, il commet juste une aggravation du risque.


Pourquoi 90 km/h ? Tu connais quelqu'un qui s'en soit sorti contre un camion de plein fouet  30km/h et mme 15km/h ? Si c'est la tte qui tape il y a de grande chance que tu en meurt, j'en connais qui sont mort juste en tombant la tte sur un rebord de baignoire, faut interdire les baignoires ? ou limiter la vitesse de chute ?
Ton argument ne tiens pas et relve de la propagande, c'est ancr dans ta tte.

----------


## survivals

> Ouais enfin a augmente la distance d'arrt, ainsi que les chances de perdre le contrle du vhicule, mais oui si on adapte sa vitesse  la route il n'y a pas de problme.


Bien sr, il ne faut pas non plus rouler n'importe comment non plus, si tu parle de distance d'arrt trop longue (je parle mme pas de perdre le contrle du vhicule c'est juste ahurissant de penser que des personnes perdent le contrle de leur vhicule, ils n'ont rien  faire sur les routes ces gens l), c'est que tu as mal anticip, que le piton n'a pas regard ou pire traverse lorsque le petit bonhomme est rouge,  quoi a sert de mettre ces feux pour pitons qui cotent aux contribuables si ils ne servent  rien, mme  50km/h ou 30km/h une personne qui dboule de derrire un camion/4x4/camionnette ou tout autres vhicules empchant la visibilit (on peut aussi parler des vitres teintes !) si il passe au dernier moment tu n'auras aucun moyen de l'viter, est-ce la faute du conducteur ? Et mme dans ce cas la basse vitesse fera qu'il passera sous la voiture, au lieu de passer par dessus avec la vitesse, est-ce mieux ? Il y a des tudes l dessus ? Non on va juste te montre le cas d'avec la vitesse qui certes est impressionnant mais peut tre moins pire qu' basse vitesse trainant la personne sous la voiture.

Perso, je donne la priorit de mon attention aux enfants qui je peux comprendre qu'ils n'aient pas consciences de la dangerosit de la route ou des situations, mais un adulte ? Priorit  l'enfant et tant pis pour la personne le nez dans son smartphone, si je peux viter les 2 tant mieux. Un conducteur n'est pas un robot infaillible (parce que mme un robot peut se retrouver dans une situation sans solution tellement les gens sont stupides), mais certaines personnes dresponsabilis par la propagande estime avoir tous les droits, jusqu' avoir un comportement suicidaire.

----------


## Neckara

> je parle mme pas de perdre le contrle du vhicule c'est juste ahurissant de penser que des personnes perdent le contrle de leur vhicule, ils n'ont rien  faire sur les routes ces gens l


Tu peux avoir diverses crises au volant (et mme mourir au volant), avoir une couche d'huile sur la route, freiner d'urgence en te dportant (e.g. un gamin qui se jette sous tes roues), un pneu qui clate, des pneus trop uss, une charge trop importante et dcentre du vhicule, te faire aveugler au mauvais moment (pour peu que tu aies de surcrot des yeux trs sensibles), somnoler (notamment pour des professionnels qui n'ont pas trop le choix que de rouler), etc.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Pour bien souligner limpact socio-conomique, elle na pas hsit  sappuyer sur des statistiques :  1,35 milliards d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner astronomique que le piratage de contenus audiovisuels cote chaque anne  l'tat,  l'industrie de la filire *et aux ayant-droits*. Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : 2 000 emplois dtruits, 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .


Ils se gardent bien de dtailler les proportions entre : L'tat, l'industrie de la filire et les ayant-droits.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je parle mme pas de perdre le contrle du vhicule c'est juste ahurissant de penser que des personnes perdent le contrle de leur vhicule, ils n'ont rien  faire sur les routes ces gens l


Ouais enfin c'est vite fait, t'arrives trop vite dans un virage serr et tu le prends  l'intrieur, ta voiture va commencer  glisser.
Si il a fait beau pendant super longtemps et que d'un coup il pleut, la route devient super grasse et a glisse beaucoup.

L'hiver il y a aussi ceux qui ne sont pas quip et qui ne sont pas form.
Dans certaines villes il neige 3 jours par an, donc beaucoup ne mettent pas de pneu hiver, en plus ils ne savent pas qu'il ne faut pas freiner fort sur la glace, donc a peut vite tre le chaos.

----------


## survivals

> Ouais enfin c'est vite fait, t'arrives trop vite dans un virage serr et tu le prends  l'intrieur, ta voiture va commencer  glisser.
> Si il a fait beau pendant super longtemps et que d'un coup il pleut, la route devient super grasse et a glisse beaucoup.
> 
> L'hiver il y a aussi ceux qui ne sont pas quip et qui ne sont pas form.
> Dans certaines villes il neige 3 jours par an, donc beaucoup ne mettent pas de pneu hiver, en plus ils ne savent pas qu'il ne faut pas freiner fort sur la glace, donc a peut vite tre le chaos.


C'est toujours pareil, je parle pas de rouler  toute berzingue, savoir conduire c'est savoir adapter sa vitesse  la situation, et le fait que tu connaisse ces situations fait de toi un meilleur conducteur que la plupart des gens, mais est-ce que les limitations de vitesses sont adapt  toutes les situations, non ! La neige, j'en parle mme pas, c'est une catastrophe, pour 3cm de neiges dj, le canada c'est bien foutu de nous la dernire fois, et pour les pneus hiver, le temps que tu prenne rendez vous pour les mettre, il ne neige plus :/




> Tu peux avoir diverses crises au volant (et mme mourir au volant), avoir une couche d'huile sur la route, freiner d'urgence en te dportant (e.g. un gamin qui se jette sous tes roues), un pneu qui clate, des pneus trop uss, une charge trop importante et dcentre du vhicule, te faire aveugler au mauvais moment (pour peu que tu aies de surcrot des yeux trs sensibles), somnoler (notamment pour des professionnels qui n'ont pas trop le choix que de rouler), etc.


Toutes ces situations sont vitable, et tu peux freiner d'urgence en te dportant sans pour autant perdre le contrle. En aquaplaning, si tu touche a rien tu garde le contrle, sauf peut-tre en virage ou tu te dportera, mais tu la vois  l'avance la marre, et tu sais que tu dois ralentir avant de passer dedans.

----------


## transgohan

> Pourquoi 90 km/h ? Tu connais quelqu'un qui s'en soit sorti contre un camion de plein fouet  30km/h et mme 15km/h ?
> [...]
> Ton argument ne tiens pas et relve de la propagande, c'est ancr dans ta tte.


N'importe quoi... Ce qui est ancr dans la tienne c'est le fait d'avoir raison mme si tu as tord.
J'aurai pu dire 60km/h ou 120km/h que j'aurai reu la mme rponse.
Et pourtant cela reste vrai pour ceux deux autres vitesses, tout comme c'est vrai pour 30km/h en effet.

Si mon argument ne tient pas la route, alors ta vision est certainement celle d'un aveugle pour penser comme cela.
(Le rapport entre la vue et le fait de rflchir ? Aucun, je surf sur le mode de rponse qui n'a rien  voir le sujet comme toi.  ::lol:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour les pneus hiver, le temps que tu prenne rendez vous pour les mettre, il ne neige plus :/


Les gens qui habitent l o il y a de la neige ont un jeu de pneus t et un jeu de pneus hiver par voiture.
Ils n'ont besoin de personne pour changer leur pneus...

Ils anticipent, ce n'est pas une fois qu'il y a de la neige que t'installes tes pneus hivers.
Ce n'est pas non plus le premier jour o il n'y a plus de neige que tenlves tes pneus hivers (la neige peut revenir).

Mais par contre ceux qui vivent o ya peu de neige, ne sont pas quip et anticipent que dalle.
Donc chaque anne il y a quelques matins o ils ont des problmes sur la route...




> C'est toujours pareil, je parle pas de rouler  toute berzingue, savoir conduire c'est savoir adapter sa vitesse  la situation


Si t'essaies de prendre un virage " 90" tu peux glisser mme  40 km/h.
Mme sans glace, eau, gravier.

----------


## Neckara

> Toutes ces situations sont vitable, [...]


Non, ne serait-ce qu'avoir une crise cardiaque au volant, je ne vois pas trop comment tu voudrais l'viter.




> et tu peux freiner d'urgence en te dportant sans pour autant perdre le contrle.


C'est possible, oui, mais pas toujours.




> En aquaplaning, si tu touche a rien tu garde le contrle, sauf peut-tre en virage ou tu te dportera, mais tu la vois  l'avance la marre, et tu sais que tu dois ralentir avant de passer dedans.


La route peut parfois tre traitre.
De plus, un accident n'arrive gnralement pas tout seul, c'est une accumulation de facteurs, des pneus un peu uss pour un freinage/dportage d'urgence  faire sur terrain rcemment mouill, etc.


Conduire est loin d'tre facile, et on reste des tres humains avec nos limites.
Et c'est pour cela qu'il faut rester trs prudent sur les routes et ne pas laisser l'habitude endormir notre vigilence.

----------


## Jipt

> Non, ne serait-ce qu'avoir une crise cardiaque au volant, je ne vois pas trop comment tu voudrais l'viter.


comment tu *pourrais* !
Car mme si tu veux, pas sr que tu puisses.




> Conduire est loin d'tre facile, et on reste des tres humains avec nos limites.
> Et c'est pour cela qu'il faut rester trs prudent sur les routes et ne pas laisser l'habitude endormir notre vigilence.


Allez, encore deux ou trois posts et on se retrouve  blablater sur les vhicules autonomes, compltement HS et  des annes-lumire du fil d'origine...




> Pour bien souligner limpact socio-conomique, elle na pas hsit  sappuyer sur des statistiques :  1,35 milliard d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner *astronomique* que le piratage de contenus audiovisuels cote chaque anne  l'tat,  l'industrie de la filire et aux ayant-droits. Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : *2 000* emplois dtruits, *430* millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et *330* millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .


Et moi, j'aimerais bien savoir comment ces chiffres sont calculs : tirs du chapeau ?

En plus, "ils" nous prennent pour des neuneus : sur presque 243 milliards, effectivement, 1,35 c'est astronomique, lol !

----------


## Neckara

> comment tu *pourrais* !
> Car mme si tu veux, pas sr que tu puisses.


Non, car il ne s'agit pas l de parler de la possibilit d'une chose, mais de la manire dont survivals pense qu'il serait souhaitable d'adopter en vue d'viter/prvenir un tel accident.
Je n'assume pas l'inefficacit ou l'irralisibilit de sa mthode dans ma question.




> Allez, encore deux ou trois posts et on se retrouve  blablater sur les vhicules autonomes, compltement HS et  des annes-lumire du fil d'origine...


Rhoo... que ce soit HADOPI ou une voiture qui fonce droit dans le mur, y'a pas une trs grosse diffrence  ::aie:: .


Une discussion finira toujours par driver.

C'est pour cela que le forum a une fonctionnalit pour sparer les sujets, mais qui n'est pas utilise ici.

----------


## el_slapper

> (et mme mourir au volant)


Arriv  un ami de mon pre. Bon, il n'y avait personne au feu rouge, c'tait tard le soir dans une petite ville de province, donc il s'est arrt en douceur. Mais a se serait produit place de l'toile.....  ::aie:: , et pas que pour lui.

----------


## AoCannaille

> autant le torrents c'est facile a tracer, par contre le ddl, faudra qu'on m'explique comment ils comptent faire.. a part venir faire chier les hbergeurs de contenu.


Mais voyons, c'est bien simple, avec les botes noires issues de la loi renseignement ;-)

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Ce genre de news me fait penser  la lutte contre la fraude fiscale et les autorits qui se gargarisent quand ils chopent un pauvre bougre qui a planqu 100 balles pendant que les multinationales s'amusent avec leurs milliards dans les lessiveuses du monde entier (y compris en Europe).   ::mouarf::

----------


## survivals

> Mais voyons, c'est bien simple, avec les botes noires issues de la loi renseignement ;-)


Pas sr, si c'est pour rapporter du pognon aux copains, faut s'attendre  de nouvelles commandes de matriels, tudes de faisabilit, rapports en tout genre; s'agirait pas de faire des conomies en utilisant les matriels dj en place. 
Quelqu'un (faisant partie des forces de l'ordre) m'en avait parl de ce petit logiciel qui permet aux autorits de tracer la navigation d'un citoyen.
Par contre bizarrement, ils payent les oprateurs lorsqu'ils veulent un relev tlphonique.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Hadopi bnficie d'un budget de 9 millions d'euros pour son exercice de 2019,*
*elle aura donc cot prs de 90 millions d'euros au contribuable l'anne prochaine  * 

La Haute Autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet (Hadopi) va bnficier dun budget de 9 millions deuros comme la expliqu Franoise Nyssen, la ministre de la culture, dans la prsentation dtaille du budget :

 Les crdits consacrs aux industries culturelles sont intgralement reconduits  leur niveau de 2018, soit 15,3 M. Cette reconduction permet notamment de conforter les crdits dintervention en faveur de la musique enregistre, pour un total de 6,6 M, de mme que les moyens ddis par lEtat  la lutte contre le piratage des uvres sur Internet,  travers la subvention alloue  la HADOPI, qui atteint 9 M en 2019 . 

Rappelons les diffrentes subventions du gouvernement depuis sa mise en route : 
En 2010, ltat a vers 10 millions deuros.En 2011, ltat en a vers 11,4.En 2012, ltat a vers 11 millions deuros.En 2013, ltat a vers 8,4 millions deuros.En 2014, ltat a vers 5,6 millions deuros.En 2015, ltat a vers 5,52 millions deuros.En 2016, ltat a vers 7,8 millions deuros.En 2017, ltat a vers 9 millions deuros.En 2018, ltat a vers 10 millions deuros.
Avec les 9 millions qui lui seront verss pour son exercice de 2019, la Hadopi aura cot  ltat la bagatelle de 88,72 millions deuros.

*Une Hadopi qui va probablement bientt voluer*

Il faut rappeler le contexte particulier dans lequel cette prservation des moyens de la Hadopi intervient. En effet, aprs avoir reconnu que les mesures (rponses gradues) de la Haute autorit  ont produit des rsultats, mais n'ont pas permis d'endiguer le dveloppement du piratage sous toutes ses formes , elle a envisag une extension des prrogatives la Hadopi, expliquant notamment que  la transformation rapide des usages conduit  s'interroger sur la pertinence d'un mcanisme de rponse gradue qui cible uniquement les changes de pair--pair et ignore les autres formes de piratage telles que la lecture en flux (streaming) ou le tlchargement direct .  


Cette dclaration a t apporte en guise de rponse  madame Brigitte Kuster (Les Rpublicains). Fin avril, cette dernire a rappel  madame la ministre de la culture qu'une enqute de l'agence EY, publie en fvrier 2017, montre qu'en moyenne 13 millions d'utilisateurs consomment illgalement 2,5 milliards de contenus culturels. 

Pour bien souligner limpact socio-conomique, elle na pas hsit  sappuyer sur des statistiques :  1,35 milliards d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner astronomique que le piratage de contenus audiovisuels cote chaque anne  l'tat,  l'industrie de la filire et aux ayant-droits. Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : 2 000 emplois dtruits, 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .

Elle na pas manqu de tacler au passage la HADOPI et son manque defficacit pour rsoudre le problme :  Le laxisme  l'uvre durant le quinquennat de Franois Hollande a dvelopp chez les consommateurs une vritable culture de l'impunit qui prcipite le dsastre industriel. Les efforts entrepris sous le mandat de Nicolas Sarkozy ont t purement et simplement abandonns. La dernire tentative visant  lutter srieusement contre le piratage : la fameuse loi HADOPI, aura bientt 10 ans. Mais de l'aveu de tous, y compris de ses concepteurs, le cadre d'intervention et les procdures fixs par la loi sont trop rigides pour tre efficaces .

Source : ministre des Finances

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de l'efficacit de la Hadopi ?
 ::fleche::  L'volution dans ses prrogatives vous semblent-elles pertinentes ?
 ::fleche::  Les montants qui lui sont allous vous semblent-ils justifis ou est-ce du gaspillage de ressources ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  HADOPI++ : la ministre de la Culture Franoise Nyssen prsente son plan d'action de lutte contre le piratage et voici ce qu'elle propose
 ::fleche::  Avec six Md$ de recettes, GTA V est l'un des produits culturels les plus rentables de l'histoire, loin devant des films comme Avatar ou Star Wars
 ::fleche::  La Hadopi rend disponible son rapport annuel d'activit, marqu par une augmentation du nombre des transmissions au parquet

----------


## Invit

J'ai une petite question, si Hadopi a t cre pour protgs les uvres, la musique, etc. pourquoi elle n'est pas finance  100% par les personnes ou entits quelle est cense protger (Majors, industrie du cinma, etc.)
Je trouve quand mme gros que cela soit aux citoyens de payer une organisation qui sert uniquement  "protger" des privs ou organisations qui font beaucoup d'argent.

----------


## JeanBond

Pourquoi ne pas virer l'Hadopi pour cree avec cet argent une plateforme legale, avec un catalogue riche, sans pub, avec la possibilite de regarder en streaming ou telecharger en p2p ? Je ne parle pas evidemment de Netflix, hein.. Car le catalogue de Netflix est pauvre et tu payes pour avoir de la publicite.

----------


## AndMax

Saviez-vous que HADOPI est un site "pirate" qui viole la "proprit intellectuelle" d'une entreprise ? HADOPI propose une contrefaon de publication qui s'appelle "L'essentiel". Or comme vous pouvez le vrifier ici, L'essentiel est une marque dpose pour une autre publication. Vous pouvez galement retrouver cette information sur le site INPI.fr. La publication originale est ici. Bref, n'est-ce pas un comble pour une soit disant "haute autorit" suppose faire de la pdagogie ?

----------


## onilink_

> J'ai une petite question, si Hadopi a t cre pour protgs les uvres, la musique, etc. pourquoi elle n'est pas finance  100% par les personnes ou entits quelle est cense protger (Majors, industrie du cinma, etc.)
> Je trouve quand mme gros que cela soit aux citoyens de payer une organisation qui sert uniquement  "protger" des privs ou organisations qui font beaucoup d'argent.


Mais tellement.
Puis en plus on en paye dj un paquet de taxes dbiles. Vous connaissez la taxe de la copie prive?
On en est quand mme a 20 de taxes pour un support externe de 1To. Sachant que la taxe est au Go, on va les sentir passer les bonds technologiques (malgr le ct dgressif de la taxe).

----------


## Yvan L

Je pense qu'Hadopi n'est pas trs efficace : une personne qui tlcharge par exemple un film "pig" recevra un mail d'avertissement ; si cette personne tlcharge un autre film pig avant 6 mois, il recevra un recommand avec AR. C'est seulement au 3me tlchargement que la personne sera punie. Pourquoi ne pas faire respecter la loi au premier tlchargement ?




> ...1,35 milliards d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner...


Je ne suis pas d'accord : combien de personnes piratent par manque de moyens financiers ? Si ces personnes n'avaient pas pirat, elles n'auraient pas t voir le film, achet le DVD, et n'auraient donc rien rapport aux majors.

Et comme l'a dit zellerda :



> pourquoi elle n'est pas finance  100% par les personnes ou entits quelle est cense protger


Ce n'est pas aux contribuables franais de payer le cot du piratage.

----------


## ymoreau

> J'ai une petite question, si Hadopi a t cre pour protgs les uvres, la musique, etc. pourquoi elle n'est pas finance  100% par les personnes ou entits quelle est cense protger (Majors, industrie du cinma, etc.)
> Je trouve quand mme gros que cela soit aux citoyens de payer une organisation qui sert uniquement  "protger" des privs ou organisations qui font beaucoup d'argent.


Je comprends ton point de vue dans ce cas prcis, vu comment Hadopi a l'air de fonctionner, et que selon moi il y aurait bien d'autres priorits sur lesquelles mettre du budget. Mais sur le principe, je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord.
Puisque le piratage est contraire  la loi du pays (pas que j'approuve ou non cette loi, mais c'est actuellement illgal). Il me semble normal que l'tat fasse respecter la loi, et que ce ne soit pas  des privs de le payer. On ne demande pas aux victimes de cambriolage de payer pour les enqutes de police. En thorie, la loi protge les petits artistes aussi bien que les gros majors.

----------


## Neckara

Sauf qu'on parle l de 90 millions jets par la fentre pour dfendre les droits d'une mafia qui se gave sur le dos des artistes et de ceux qui achtent des supports de stockages.

Un protectionnisme d'une industrie qui n'a pas su s'adapter  son temps et qui devrait s'adapter ou disparatre.
Un droit obsolte qu'il faudrait rformer depuis des annes.
Une Institution que 90% des professionnels informatiques jugent inutiles et dont l'effet est ridicule.

Pour une chose illgale qui bnficient mme  leurs "victimes" on se fout juste de la gueule du monde.

----------


## deathman8683

> et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .


C'est  relativiser lorsqu'on voit le budget de certains films (150  200 millions voir plus, pour un seul blockbuster) mais produire un film pour le chiffre n'a jamais desservit l'art et la culture donc il faudrait arrter de dire que la HADOPI protge la culture, ce sont les blockbusters qui sont les plus tlchargs illgalement et ce sont ces mmes films qui rapportent surtout grce  la diffusion au cinma, exprience que le tlchargement n'apporte pas et qui  permet une rentabilit souvent confortable. 
Les films d'auteur, exprimentales et indpendants sortent rarement au cinma ce qui leur assurent moins de recettes, il ne faut pas forcement imputer a au consommateur-fraudeur, ce sont les cinmas qui les refusent car la rentabilit est moins assure tant donn que ce genre de film n'est pas bas essentiellement sur le marketing.




> Pourquoi ne pas faire respecter la loi au premier tlchargement ?


Parce qu'il ne s'agit pas de punir le fraudeur mais,  terme, celui qui surveille mal sa connexion, a peut ressembler  de la complaisance mais c'en est pas. Effectivement il est impossible (ou trop chre) de savoir si le fraudeur est celui qui reoit la facture ou son fils ou son ami de passage ou sa voisine, il s'agit surtout de sensibiliser sur les risques lorsqu'on dispose d'une ligne ADSL et de dissuader (a semble fonctionner vu que de trs nombreuses personnes ne reoivent que la premire lettre,  moins qu'ils cessent simplement d'utiliser le protocole transparent bitorent  ::roll:: ) mais aussi de parler des offres lgales. Offres lgales moins riches que les offres illgales et bourres de pub comme dj dit mais aussi dpendante d'une industrie*, nos 90 Millions pourraient plutt contribuer  amliorer cela... L'argument du manque de moyen financier n'est pas le plus juste vu le tarif raisonnable de l'offre lgale qui reste  la porte du consommateur moyen, l'achat de DVD, Blu-Ray est inadapt  notre poque, par contre il est vrai que la place de cinma (accompagne de sa malbouffe : soda, pop-corn, ...) est loin d'tre raisonnable mais la baisse du niveau de vie ne semble pas correspondre au pouvoir d'achat (merci aux banquiers qui permettent d'augmenter ce pouvoir tout en gnrant des crises...), les salles se remplissent encore trs bien (pendant que la qualit de la nourriture et de notre environnement se dgrade, et que le logement n'est plus une certitude).

*Influence dans les choix de l'utilisateur qui peuvent ne pas forcement tre neutre et adquate.

----------


## shadowmoon

> il est vrai que la place de cinma (accompagne de sa malbouffe : soda, pop-corn, ...) est loin d'tre raisonnable


Bonjour

En effet un place plein tarif pour le dbut de soire dpasse les 10 . Du coup, pour une personne qui va plusieurs fois par mois au cinma, le cout devient rapidement exorbitant.

tant cinphile, je vais en moyenne voir un film une fois par semaine. Les abonnements illimit, individuels et mensuels proposs par UGC et Path coutent un peu moins que le prix de 2 places plein tarif.

Je suis donc abonn depuis 2002. De plus, je cumule des points de fidlit  chaque rservation, pour des achats dans des enseignes partenaires, et j'ai aussi plusieurs "bonus" : anniversaire, anciennet, membre du club...

Ces points me permettent d'obtenir des places de cinma, de thtre, de concert ... pour moi et d'autres personnes. Je peux galement les dpenser pour acheter les affiches, les dvd, les bandes-son ...

Rgulirement aussi, en retirant ma place, je reois un coupon pour une place  5 / 6 .

[edit] Je suis conscient que les abonnements sont rentables  condition d'aller rgulirement au cinma. J'ai la chance dtre "bon public", je suis autant intress par un film d'auteur, que par une super-production ou une animation et cela peut importe le style : fantastique, horreur, suspens, comdie, action ... [/edit]

[edit2] Pour donner un ordre d'ide, j'ai actuellement 4500 points disponibles (acquis entre 2015 et maintenant), et un "pack" de 3 places "coute" 700 points. [/edit2]

----------


## deathman8683

Avoir autant d'avantages pour le cot de mme pas deux places de cinma a fait rflchir et se questionner sachant que malgr cela maison de prod et cinma s'enrichissent autant. Entre la publicit et les placements de produits dans les salles, sans compter les bons d'achat "partenaires" (autre forme de pub) sache que mme sans sortir un rond tu rapportes du frik (tu deviens un produit plus qu'un consommateur) donc ils ont tout intrt  ce que tu viennes le plus souvent possible tout en recrutant d'autres consommateur (ce qu'un abonnement, avec les avantages que tu cites, incite  faire) que le besoin se fasse sentir ou non.

Certains argueront que si la publicit permet d'avoir accs  des loisirs pour moins chre c'est une merveilleuse invention, point.
D'autres iront plus loin et verront dans la publicit une propagande capitaliste pour embrigader les esprits. Aucune entreprise capitaliste ne donnerai d'argent  une autre pour qu'elle diffuse sa marque si a ne lui rapportait pas plus en change, c'est un moyen de prendre l'ascendance sur la concurrence, ce qui revient  dire que plus une entreprise fait du chiffre plus elle a tendance  effacer la concurrence, peut importe la qualit du service pour le consommateur de l'une ou de l'autre. On se retrouve au final  dpendre d'un seul fournisseur pour chaque produit (quand l'entreprise ne diversifie pas son offre), ce fournisseur a alors toute libert et le consommateur aucune, le produit finit par coter trs chre et est de mauvaise qualit et on ne pourra rien faire que pleurer face au retour de la fodalit et de l'aristocratie. On pourrait se dire qu'une entreprise souverraine pourrait tout aussi bien tre bienveillante, mais l'Histoire nous enseigne le contraire (ie : les crises financires  rptition provoques par l'allongement des dettes nationales impossibles (produites par le crdit) et qui incitent les tats  rduire le niveau de vie de ses citoyens, perdant en crdibilit, pour tenter de la rembourser alors qu'une partie de sa valeur n'a mme jamais existe, partie qui atteint des sommes astronomiques au fur-et--mesure des annes de non-remboursement et qui crasent les tats au profit du mercantile). Rappellons nous qu'Internet, la station internationale, les acclrateurs de particules, etc. au service de la science et de l'humain n'auraient pas pu voir le jour sans un investissement dsinteress du contribuable (quoi qu'on peut se poser des questions avec le recul, vu ce que ces techno rapportent maintenant au capitalisme, ou en sachant que la recherche et dveloppement au sein de l'arme (pour les origines de l'Internet par ex) profitent indirectement aux entreprises prives industrielles spcialises dans l'acier et le petrole qui ont tout intrt  ce qu'il y ai des guerres).

----------


## Marco46

> *elle aura donc cot prs de 90 millions d'euros au contribuable l'anne prochaine  * 
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Et vous ?*
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de l'efficacit de la Hadopi ?
>  L'volution dans ses prrogatives vous semblent-elles pertinentes ?
>  Les montants qui lui sont allous vous semblent-ils justifis ou est-ce du gaspillage de ressources ?


La Hadopi a abouti  quelque chose comme 200 condamnations en justice. Donc a fait un cout d'environ 450KE par condamnation. Et a inclus pas les frais pour la police, pour la justice (il faut bien payer les juges et tout le personnel administratif qui va avec), et pire l'tat a t condamn pour les ardoises non payes des signalements traits par les diffrents FAI (factures non payes par l'tat qui se chiffrent  plusieurs millions d'euros l aussi).

On parle de tlchargement de fichiers hein, pas de terrorisme. Petit rappel le budget du RAID c'est 2 millions d'euros par an.

Quelle personne saine d'esprit pourrait affirmer que la Hadopi est efficace ou n'est pas une gabegie de ressources ?

Ce qu'on peut dire c'est que quand nos politiques ont dcid de faire dans le dbile et l'inutile qui coute une blinde d'argent public ils sont champions du monde.

----------


## JeanBond

> Je pense qu'Hadopi n'est pas trs efficace : une personne qui tlcharge par exemple un film "pig" recevra un mail d'avertissement ; si cette personne tlcharge un autre film pig avant 6 mois, il recevra un recommand avec AR. C'est seulement au 3me tlchargement que la personne sera punie. Pourquoi ne pas faire respecter la loi au premier tlchargement ?


Pour que cette authorite privee soit efficace, faudrait mettre en place le DPI au nom du "piratage", ca a tres bien marche avec le terro avec la loi renseignement, donc pourquoi pas contre les vilains pirates ? Mais chut, je vais donner des idees aux Kaiser..

----------


## deathman8683

> Je trouve quand mme gros que cela soit aux citoyens de payer une organisation qui sert uniquement  "protger" des privs ou organisations qui font beaucoup d'argent.


Ce n'est pas nouveau, regarde la crise des subprimes, lors de l'clatement de la bulle spculative les gros banquiers amricains, aprs avoir dtruit l'conomie de nombreux pays, tait au bord de la banqueroute mais ils ont t sauvs par l'oncle Sam qui les a renflous pour viter le chaos. Si on veut aller plus en arrire on peut aussi parler d'une crise financire prcdente quasi identique faisant miroiter les bnfices du crdit  travers le monde depuis les EU qui a fait couler l'allemagne et provoquer la monte du nazisme.

@Marco46 :
Il ne s'agit pas seulement de condamner comme dit plus haut, donc tablir un cot par condamnation n'est pas tout  fait reprsentatif d'une vrit.
Nous n'avons pas non plus affaire  la Police dans cette histoire, l'HADOPI la remplace (haute autorit), il y a par contre bien des surcots pour la partie verdict. Dans tout les cas c'est bien un gachis. Pourquoi investir rellement dans la lutte anti-terroriste (ce qui ne rsume bien sr pas qu'au RAID mais aussi  l'tat d'urgence policier) alors que c'est ce qui lgitime l'exploitation du tiers-monde et cr un ennemi extrieur ce qui vite la guerre civile face aux injustices/exploitations internes ?

Nos gouvernants ne sont rien de plus que des pions l-dedans, ils sont surtout censs trancher lors des dbts, mais vu que le lobbying de l'industrie est plus fort (plus de moyens financiers) que la dfense du consommateur il n'y a pas justice mais libralisme. 
Selon la dfinition de la rpublique le gouvernement n'est pas le rel instigateur vu que le pouvoir est au peuple, c'est le groupe de citoyens (partie politique ou non) le plus fort ou convainquant qui dcide.

@JeanBond
C'est bien la seule chose positive d'un rgime totalitaire : l'efficacit, mais au prix de tout le reste  ::aie:: 
D'ailleurs avec la technique des socits occidentales de notre poque il serai maintenant quasi-impossible de faire sauter un rgime de ce genre (une fourche peut difficilement dtruire un blind tout comme une barricade de fortune ne peut protger d'une bombe au Napalm). Sans parler de la surveillance informatique et des algorithmes prvisionnels.

----------


## shadowmoon

> tout en recrutant d'autres consommateur (ce qu'un abonnement, avec les avantages que tu cites, incite  faire).


En effet, leur but est d'accroitre le nombre d'abonns  leurs services. 

A titre personnel, je n'ai jamais incit explicitement un de mes proches  souscrire  leurs offres. 

J'utilise plutt rarement mes points et c'est toujours pour "offrir" des places  la famille et aux amis. 

Je suis lucide sur le fait que cette relation contractuelle est de type "donnant-donnant"  leur avantage, ce que je reois pse peut face aux donnes collectes et les profits qu'ils font avec.

----------


## deathman8683

> A titre personnel, je n'ai jamais incit explicitement un de mes proches  souscrire  leurs offres. 
> 
> J'utilise plutt rarement mes points et c'est toujours pour "offrir" des places  la famille et aux amis.


Oui comme tu dit, ce n'est pas une incitation explicite de ta part mais implicite (ou plutt indirecte)

Aprs libre  chacun d'aller chercher le pourquoi du comment et les implications ou non, tout le monde ne voit pas la vie comme un combat permanent.

----------


## marsupial

Le gouvernement a publi la Loi de Finance 2019 o les restrictions budgtaires sont de mises. De mme, Ple emploi et l'enseignement doivent se sparer de milliers de personnes. Nul doute que ces 9 millions manquent quelque part. Une seule information que j'aurai aim avoir : le cot de la dette dans le budget. Tout ce que j'en sais tient dans 195 milliards de dette vont tre mis en 2019 comme en 2018. ::aie::

----------


## deathman8683

> Le gouvernement a publi la Loi de Finance 2019 o les restrictions budgtaires sont de mises. De mme, Ple emploi et l'enseignement doivent se sparer de milliers de personnes. Nul doute que ces 9 millions manquent quelque part. Une seule information que j'aurai aim avoir : le cot de la dette dans le budget. Tout ce que j'en sais tient dans 195 milliards de dette vont tre mis en 2019 comme en 2018.


Tu veux dire que 200 milliards c'est ce qui va tre ajout  la dette publique Franaise dans l'anne 2019 ? La dette elle-mme est 10 fois suprieure a fait peur, mais il est de toute faon impossible de rduire la dette  nant, une partie de l'argent de n'existe pas et la dette publique quivaut  95% du PIB, tenter de rgler la dette c'est juste empirer l'ccart des classes. A ce rythme tout l'argent du globe finira dans les poches des banquiers et les dettes seront quand mme bien pires que maintenant, ce n'est qu'un constat logique.
Supprimer les dettes publiques est du ressort du prteur priv, le rsultat sera un manque  gagner (mme pas car il est impossible de rcuprer tout cet argent) pour des dj milliardaires mais elle finirai par revenir et a recommenerai, en faite je ne vois pas d'chapatoir, si ce n'est d'imposer des rgles plus strictes au no-libralistes voir de faire disparatre ce culte de l'gosme.
Les intrts sur les prets (argent cr ex nihilo) ne peuvent que faire apparatres des bulles qui clatent rgulirement.

*Dans ce contexte*, 9 millions c'est du pipi de chat (0.14 / personne / an) rien  ct d'un abonnement cinoche  :8O:  mais c'est vrai qu'ils sont mal investis, et  plus petite chelle, c'est quand mme plusieurs centaines de salaires de fonctionnaires  (450  1600/mois) de perdus.

----------


## marsupial

Les 195 milliards qui vont tre emprunts vont en grande partie rembourser de la dette. Comme en 2018 mais pas la totalit de l'emprunt qui servira  boucler le budget de l'Etat : dficit prvu de 2,7% du PIB pour 2019 soit 60 milliards. En investissant les 9 millions dans la lutte contre la fraude fiscale estime  quelque chose comme 60  80 milliards de perdu ( estimation du ministre du budget et des finances publiques ), ce serait juste intressant.

----------


## JeanBond

> Les 195 milliards qui vont tre emprunts vont en grande partie rembourser de la dette. Comme en 2018 mais pas la totalit de l'emprunt qui servira  boucler le budget de l'Etat : dficit prvu de 2,7% du PIB pour 2019 soit 60 milliards. En investissant les 9 millions dans la lutte contre la fraude fiscale estime  quelque chose comme 60  80 milliards de perdu ( estimation du ministre du budget et des finances publiques ), ce serait juste intressant.


 60  80 milliards  plus de *100 milliards* de perdu 
https://www.marianne.net/economie/ex...liards-d-euros

----------


## deathman8683

> Les 195 milliards qui vont tre emprunts vont en grande partie rembourser de la dette.


C'est  cause des emprunts de l'tat qu'il y a des dettes publiques, donc c'est bien 200 milliards de dettes en plus (plus le supplement sous forme d'intrts). C'est un crdit pour rembourser un crdit qui permet au mieux de se prmunir ou de limiter les intrts du prt prcdent qui grossissent avec les annes.

----------


## jpouly

> Saviez-vous que HADOPI est un site "pirate" qui viole la "proprit intellectuelle" d'une entreprise ? HADOPI propose une contrefaon de publication qui s'appelle "L'essentiel". Or comme vous pouvez le vrifier ici, L'essentiel est une marque dpose pour une autre publication. Vous pouvez galement retrouver cette information sur le site INPI.fr. La publication originale est ici. Bref, n'est-ce pas un comble pour une soit disant "haute autorit" suppose faire de la pdagogie ?


Mouais, mais :
 C'est pas le mme logo, C'est un journal luxembourgeois, en franais et allemand. Le dpt du nom est expir depuis le 25 octobre 2017, et je ne suis pas sure qu'HADOPI rentre dans un des items de la liste des secteurs d'activits du dpt.

 Et il ne faut pas confondre une lettre d'informations et une publication  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

En fait, la dette cote de _moins en moins_ cher (tableau Wikipedia)  la France. Vu les taux d'intrts des OAT extrmement proches de l'inflation (cot rl de nouveaux emprunts presque ngligeable) et la croissance qui repart, la stratgie la plus rentable pour la France actuellement est de s'endetter pour financer de grand investissements. Malheureusement, Macron est obsd par l'austrit (enfin, surtout pour les autres, pas pour les gens comme lui ::aie:: ) et un objectif arbitraire de dficit  ne pas dpasser.

----------


## AndMax

> Mouais, mais :
>  C'est pas le mme logo, C'est un journal luxembourgeois, en franais et allemand. Le dpt du nom est expir depuis le 25 octobre 2017, et je ne suis pas sure qu'HADOPI rentre dans un des items de la liste des secteurs d'activits du dpt.
> 
>  Et il ne faut pas confondre une lettre d'informations et une publication


 ::):  Le logo est diffrent, mais c'est le mme nom: "*L'essentiel*". Sur le site de l'INPI, recherche le numro 1389249 et tu verras que cette marque enregistre en 2007 (2 ans avant cette loi dbile Hadopi), n'est pas expire, mais valable jusqu'au moins en *2027* en Belgique, Luxembourg et *France*, et que cela concerne entre autres les catgories suivantes:



> 41  Publication et dition de livres, journaux, revues et d'autres supports d'information, aussi au moyen de rseaux de tlcommunication; publication d'annonces (autres que publicitaires) dans des mdias d'imprimerie, dans des rseaux d'ordinateur multimdias,  la radio et  la tlvision;


Bref, tout cela pour dire que la Hadopi ne rempli pas sa mission pdagogique: elle viole des noms de marques (pas d'excuses  ce niveau, la "proprit intellectuelle" c'est leur mtier, et c'est facile  vrifier avant de chercher un nom pour le titre de sa propagande), elle a pass plus du 6 ans  ne pas payer ses factures (identifications des adresses IP par les FAI), elle n'est pas efficace du tout pour reprer des gens qui tlchargent (j'en sais quelque chose), et le comble c'est qu'elle ne cherche mme plus  remplir sa mission: elle devait selon l'Article L331-26 du Code de la proprit intellectuelle publier des "spcifications fonctionnelles pertinentes" pour des outils de "scurisation" car elle s'attaque exclusivement  des abonns Internet, jamais  des "pirates". Aujourd'hui prs de 10 ans et des fonds publics normes gaspills, toujours pas la moindre spcification fonctionnelle pertinente. Ces racailles veulent 9 millions de plus ? Moi je dis non, si le gouvernement leur donne cela, alors il sera coupable de gaspillage d'argent public.

----------


## mm_71

> alors il *sera* coupable de gaspillage d'argent public.


Pourquoi avoir mis cette phrase au futur ?

----------


## AndMax

> Pourquoi avoir mis cette phrase au futur ?


Ce budget n'est pour l'instant qu'un *projet* de loi finance...

S'ils sont agiles, a devrait voluer en fonction des besoins rels d'ici le vote en automne au parlement, et pour ce qui est des 9 millions pour la Hadopi, a c'est parfaitement inutile.

----------


## mm_71

> Ce budget n'est pour l'instant qu'un projet de loi finance...


Arf ! C'tait un trait d'humour en fonction des gabegies du pass et du prsent.

----------


## mister3957

Vous vous rappelez l'poque o l'on tlchargeait et graver nos musiques ? Et puis de plus en plus, on a plus eu besoin de graver, la musique numrique n'a jamais t aussi accessible qu'aujourd'hui et pourtant, aujourd'hui, pensez-vous que beaucoup s'amusent encore  tlcharger / transfrer des mp3 ?

L'industrie de la musique s'est finalement bien adapte. L'industrie du cinma pourrait en faire autant avec les moyens d'aujourd'hui, en tout cas pourquoi elle ne le pourrait pas ? a fonctionne galement plutt bien pour les jeux vido.

Et de la mme manire qu'il y aura toujours des "un peu plus fans que d'autres", il y aura toujours des gens pour consommer du cinma (quivalents de concerts dans la musique), du support physique collector je ne sais quoi et autres produits drivs.

Pourquoi Canal+, par exemple, ne propose pas un match  2 plutt que nous faire galrer avec du p2p ou des abonnements avec 30 pages de conditions, des engagements, etc. ?

Qu'une telle masse de "monsieur / madame tout le monde" rentre dans l'illgalit comme a, a sent plus comme un business / du juridique qui n'arrive pas  s'adapter  son temps qu'une volont populaire de tuer quoi que ce soit.

Par ailleurs, a ne me parat pas super bien sur le plan environnemental d'acheter le packaging de 2h de vido pour le regarder 2 fois max et poubelle.

Edit : Le logiciel aussi s'est bien adapt, en dmatrialisant

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Hadopi :  Il faut que la sanction soit absolument certaine pour tre dissuasive , estime son dirigeant*
*la transaction pnale couple  la riposte gradue sera tudie * 

Aprs avoir reconnu que les mesures (rponses gradues) de la Haute autorit  ont produit des rsultats, mais n'ont pas permis d'endiguer le dveloppement du piratage sous toutes ses formes , la ministre de la Culture Franoise Nyssen a envisag une extension des prrogatives la Hadopi, expliquant notamment que  la transformation rapide des usages conduit  s'interroger sur la pertinence d'un mcanisme de rponse gradue qui cible uniquement les changes de pair--pair et ignore les autres formes de piratage telles que la lecture en flux (streaming) ou le tlchargement direct . 

Hier, au congrs de la FNCF (Fdration nationale des cinmas franais) qui a eu lieu le mercredi 26 septembre  Deauville, le piratage a t au centre des dbats. 

 Il sagit dun sujet crucial pour notre secteur , a dclar dentre de jeu Richard Patry, prsident de la fdration.  La lutte contre le piratage des uvres cinmatographiques et audiovisuelles est une ncessit indispensable et absolue pour lensemble de notre filire , dautant quelle reprsente  le seul sujet daccord dans notre profession . Aussi, le prsident de la fdration a mis en avant  une imprieuse ncessit  unir nos efforts pour juguler ce cancer, qui mine lconomie de notre secteur, et par l-mme notre capacit  crer, produire, diffuser, montrer ou distribuer des uvres . 

Richard Patry est ensuite revenu sur la cration de lHadopi et la riposte gradue, via la loi Cration et internet de 2009,  un lan pdagogique et juridique  faisant alors de la France  un leader mondial dans la lutte contre la piraterie . Et lexploitant de regretter la suppression de la suspension temporaire de laccs  Internet,  sanction ultime qui venait clturer et crdibiliser tout le dispositif. () Nous ne pouvons pas accepter quun sentiment dimpunit se soit install, rduisant de faon trop importante les effets des campagnes pdagogiques, qui ne sont plus du tout crdibles . 


La Hadopi, par la voix de son tout nouveau prsident,  temps plein, Denis Rapone, se dclare  compltement dans lattente dune capacit dagir, dans un cadre qui demande  tre rvis . Le dirigeant a toutefois mis laccent sur leffectivit de la rponse gradue, une des prrogatives de la haute autorit en termes de lutte contre les sites de pair--pair, en termes de sensibilisation des internautes : plus de 60% des utilisateurs de sites pirates abandonnent la pratique aprs un premier ou un deuxime avertissement.

 Il faut toutefois que la sanction soit absolument certaine pour tre dissuasive , a analys Denis Rapone. Ce dernier a t toutefois entendu. La dpute LREM Aurore Berg, rapporteuse de la mission dinformation sur une nouvelle rgulation de la communication audiovisuelle  lre numrique, a en effet livr quelques propositions qui seront formules dans ce sens dans le rapport de la mission parlementaire. Tout dabord, un renfort du pouvoir de caractrisation de la Hadopi en termes didentification des pratiques illicites et illgales. Mais galement la dotation dun pouvoir de transaction pnale, qui lui permettrait de sanctionner sans passer par la case judiciaire. Enfin, llue a propos de consacrer dans la loi les principes dgags par la jurisprudence des ayant-droits membres de lAlpa.

*Une tendance  la baisse*

La parole a t donne  lAlpa, reprsente sur scne par son dlgu gnral Frdric Delacroix. Lequel a commenc par souligner que laudience des sites pirates est, depuis deux ans, en nette baisse, avec 2 millions de pirates en moins recenss entre 2015 et 2017. Une tendance confirme par les relevs de lAlpa et Mdiamtrie sur le mois de juillet 2018. Ainsi, selon Frdric Delacroix,  pour la premire fois, nous sommes passs sous le seuil des 25 % dinternautes qui vont au moins une fois par mois sur un site ddi  la contrefaon audiovisuelle . 

Selon ces mmes relevs, les trois principaux protocoles de piratage seraient galement en forte diminution en juillet, avec respectivement 4,58 millions dinternautes piratant via le protocole de pair--pair (dit aussi Peer-to-Peer, ou P2P), contre 5,46 millions en 2017 ; 4,99 millions pour le tlchargement direct (ou DDL), contre 7,13 millions lan dernier ; et 5,31 millions pour le streaming (7,84 millions), devenu le premier protocole de tlchargement lan dernier.


Frdric Delacroix a ensuite insist sur une  hyper-concentration de laudience pirate  sur un petit nombre de site. Le Top 20 draine ainsi 80 % de cette audience, et le Top 5, prs de 50 %. La concentration est galement de mise en termes de films. En 2017, 54 % des titres pirats taient en effet amricains, contre 17 % pour les uvres franaises. Les comdies et les films daction tant deux des genres les plus plbiscits. Ct sries, plus de 40 % de celles qui sont pirates sont par ailleurs accessibles gratuitement.

*Tour dEurope du piratage*

La parole est revenue  Laura Houlgatte, directrice excutive de lUnic, pour un tour dhorizon europen. Il en ressort des disparits fortes selon les pays. Ainsi, moins de 2 % des internautes allemands sont considrs comme des pirates. Un chiffre tonnant qui contraste, par exemple, avec lEspagne, o les pertes gnres par le piratage des films stablissaient  453 M en 2017, 35 % des  accs  stant produits alors que le film tait encore dans les salles. Quant  la Pologne, la perte serait quivalente  50 millions de places de cinma.

Laura Houlgatte a ensuite relev, en se basant sur les diffrentes initiatives menes  travers lEurope, trois axes de lutte contre le piratage. A commencer par lducation et la sensibilisation, quil est "trs important de ne pas sous-estimer". Et la directrice excutive de lUnic dvoquer des formations pour le personnel des salles avec programme de rcompense, comme en Malaisie, au Canada, en Grande-Bretagne ou en Autriche, mais aussi des mesures dducation dans les coles, et, enfin, des campagnes sadressant   lentiret des publics , par exemple sous la forme de sports diffuss  la tlvision ou dans les salles, comme ce fut le cas en Australie.


 L'arsenal lgislatif et les rpressions  qui l'accompagnent, notamment via le blocage de sites illgaux, constitue le deuxime axe selon Laura Houlgatte. D'aprs elle,  si on tombe sur un site bloqu, puis deux, puis trois, dans 61 % des cas on abandonne . Dautant que  sur ces 61 %, 35 % vont se tourner vers une offre lgale . Les sanctions  lgard des pirates, elles, varient selon les pays.  Cela peut aller de sanctions pnales  des peines de prison, notamment pour ceux qui piratent  trs grande chelle et font du profit . 

Troisime et dernier axe : les alternatives et collaborations. A commencer par la promotion de loffre lgale,  essentielle   selon Laura Houlgatte. Si plusieurs pays disposent dune plateforme unique  o il est trs facile de trouver le film que lon cherche et dy accder lgalement , la Commission europenne a dvelopp sa propre plateforme, Agorateka, qui couvre pour linstant prs dune quinzaine de pays.  Il faut rendre laccs au contenu lgal facile . Et Laura Houlgatte de rappeler que, si les blockbusters sont touchs, les indpendants le sont eux aussi, avec des consquences videmment plus importantes.

Source : FNCF

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La France enregistre une hausse de 64 % des plaintes relatives  la vie prive depuis le RGPD, tmoignant que les citoyens se sont appropris le RGPD
 ::fleche::  France : l'App conomie reprsente 22,6 milliards  et 77 000 emplois directs en 2018, selon un rapport
 ::fleche::  Supercalculateurs de demain : la France mobilisera 44 millions d'euros pour la R&D d'ici 2020, afin d'approcher le seuil des oprations exaflopiques
 ::fleche::  Microsoft veut renforcer son Plan IA en France avec 9 coles supplmentaires, aprs la premire cre en mars dernier
 ::fleche::  France : les particuliers ne pourront plus cacher au fisc les revenus tirs des sites Web au-del de 3000  et 20 transactions par an

----------


## grunk

> Selon ces mmes relevs, les trois principaux protocoles de piratage seraient galement en forte diminution en juillet,


C'est grce  leur formidable travail. Rien  voir avec le fait que tout le monde soit sur la plage et que les sorties en sries/films soit au plus bas ...

Une chose est certaines, les offres lgales de films/series et musique deviennent rellement intressantes pour l'utilisateur lambda (y'aura toujours les irreductibles qui jure que par le flac ou les films de 1912) et c'est a qui fait baisser le piratage , certainement pas notre "cher" Haute autorit , qui fait peur  pas grand monde  ::mrgreen::

----------


## mm_71

> Lequel a commenc par souligner que laudience des sites pirates est, depuis deux ans, en nette baisse, avec 2 millions de pirates en moins recenss entre 2015 et 2017. Une tendance confirme par les relevs de lAlpa et Mdiamtrie sur le mois de juillet 2018. Ainsi, selon Frdric Delacroix,  pour la premire fois, nous sommes passs sous le seuil des 25 % dinternautes qui vont au moins une fois par mois sur un site ddi  la contrefaon audiovisuelle


. 
Comme si il connaissait tous les sites de tlchargement ou streaming et comme si ceux qu'il connaissait  lui envoyaient leurs statistiques de connexion.




> Le Top 20 draine ainsi 80 % de cette audience, et le Top 5, prs de 50 %.


Qule top ? Et ne figurent au top que ceux qui veulent bien y tre inscrits.




> les pertes gnres par le piratage des films stablissaient  453 M en 2017, 35 % des  accs  stant produits alors que le film tait encore dans les salles. Quant  la Pologne, la perte serait quivalente  50 millions de places de cinma.


Bien videmment tous ceux qui ont tlcharg auraient t au cinma si ils n'avaient pas eu cette immonde possibilit.

a ne me fait mme plus rire cet talage de connerie outrecuidante.

----------


## Tagashy

> Troisime et dernier axe : les alternatives et collaborations. A commencer par la promotion de loffre lgale,  essentielle  selon Laura Houlgatte. Si plusieurs pays disposent dune plateforme unique  o il est trs facile de trouver le film que lon cherche et dy accder lgalement , la Commission europenne a dvelopp sa propre plateforme, Agorateka, qui couvre pour linstant prs dune quinzaine de pays.  Il faut rendre laccs au contenu lgal facile . Et Laura Houlgatte de rappeler que, si les blockbusters sont touchs, les indpendants le sont eux aussi, avec des consquences videmment plus importantes.


en fait c'est le seul point qu'il faudrait gr heureusement qu'il commence enfin  prendre conscience.




> D'aprs elle,  si on tombe sur un site bloqu, puis deux, puis trois, dans 61 % des cas on abandonne . Dautant que  sur ces 61 %, 35 % vont se tourner vers une offre lgale .


cette personne est eum comment dire ... stupide. Si le site est bloqu, il y as de grande chance de ne plus tre rfrenc du coup les internautes vont refaire une recherche et prendre le premier lien disponible. mme si la madame semble l'oubli les rsultats google (ou n'importe quel moteur de recherche) c'est pas juste les 5 premiers liens ^^
le plus drle d'en tous a c'est que si ils bloquent juste les sites on va avoir des questions dans les forum sur comment contourn le blocage ^^
nempche j'aimerais bien savoir do ils sortent leur chiffres ^^
je sais pas si a me fait rire ou pleurer tant de moyen pour une cause perdu d'avance ... on pourras pas empcher le piratage on peut que le limiter en fournissant un service de qualit et n'tant pas trop cher.

Fun fact mon correcteur orthographique me dis de remplacer hadopi par Adolphe,

----------


## spyserver

C'est fou quand mme ce dispositif est non seulement inefficace et en plus ils emmerdent des gens qui veulent simplement accder a du contenu parce que l'offre lgale est d'une part trs chre (mme si les prix ont baiss merci Netflix) et surtout loin d'tre  la hauteur en terme de dispo etc. 
On trouve The Walking Dead sur un fournisseur, Game of Throne sur un autre etc. donc c'est n'importe quoi, c'est comme pour Deezer, au dbut c'tait gratuit avec Orange, depuis qu'ils ont cds aux sirnes du gouvernement l'offre est devenu non seulement payante mais en plus tu trouves dsormais des albums  trous avec certaines pistes non coutables dans la rgion Europe ou je ne sais quoi nan mais WTF ?!!
Il y a un paquet de petit truc comme a, avec P2P musique ou video sont accessibles et sans dlais, sans restrictions de pacotilles comme a devrait l'tre donc allez juste vous faire ... et surtout mettez des vrais ingnieurs  la tte de ces agences pas des coincs du cul sorties de l'ENA si vous voulez un minimum d'efficacit ...

----------


## jpouly

> Le logo est diffrent, mais c'est le mme nom: "*L'essentiel*". Sur le site de l'INPI, recherche le numro 1389249 et tu verras que cette marque enregistre en 2007 (2 ans avant cette loi dbile Hadopi), n'est pas expire, mais valable jusqu'au moins en *2027* en Belgique, Luxembourg et *France*, et que cela concerne entre autres les catgories suivantes:


C'est pas tout  fait vrai, vu que le dpt date du 20 octobre 2017 :




> Bref, tout cela pour dire que la Hadopi ne rempli pas sa mission pdagogique: elle viole des noms de marques (pas d'excuses  ce niveau, la "proprit intellectuelle" c'est leur mtier, et c'est facile  vrifier avant de chercher un nom pour le titre de sa propagande), elle a pass plus du 6 ans  ne pas payer ses factures (identifications des adresses IP par les FAI), elle n'est pas efficace du tout pour reprer des gens qui tlchargent (j'en sais quelque chose), et le comble c'est qu'elle ne cherche mme plus  remplir sa mission: elle devait selon l'Article L331-26 du Code de la proprit intellectuelle publier des "spcifications fonctionnelles pertinentes" pour des outils de "scurisation" car elle s'attaque exclusivement  des abonns Internet, jamais  des "pirates". Aujourd'hui prs de 10 ans et des fonds publics normes gaspills, toujours pas la moindre spcification fonctionnelle pertinente. Ces racailles veulent 9 millions de plus ? Moi je dis non, si le gouvernement leur donne cela, alors il sera coupable de gaspillage d'argent public.


Fait une petit recherche sur "L'essentiel" dans le moteur de recherche de l'INPI, et tu va en trouver une ribambelle. Un petit exemple : Recherche le numro 4367594. Y a aussi la catgorie 41.

Donc faut arrter la mauvaise fois. C'est pas parce que tu n'aime pas Hadopi (enfin je crois que personne ne l'aime), qu'ils sont forcment coupables de tout et n'importe quoi !

----------


## mm_71

> Fun fact mon correcteur orthographique me dis de remplacer hadopi par Adolphe,


Le mien me propose "adoption" ! Je crois que je vais le virer.

----------


## saturn1

Rahhh les gens aiment a avoir un chef !

----------


## joublie

Pour jouer les dragons de vertu face aux pratiques qu'Hadopi doit combattre, mieux vaudrait viter de mettre en avant des ministres qui ont un joli paquet d'affaires judiciaires aux fesses.

----------


## survivals

> Pour jouer les dragons de vertu face aux pratiques qu'Hadopi doit combattre, mieux vaudrait viter de mettre en avant des ministres qui ont un joli paquet d'affaires judiciaires aux fesses.


C'est tellement vrai, si ils mettaient autant denthousiasme et de moyens pour lutter contre l'vasion fiscale, la corruption, le copinage dans les contrats publique ... histoire de dfendre les intrts publique avant les intrts privs minoritaire qui ont les moyens et le pouvoir de se dfendre.

----------


## esperanto

> C'est pas tout  fait vrai, vu que le dpt date du 20 octobre 2017 :


Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un renouvellement; je connais bien la revue l'Essentiel, c'est un peu l'quivalent de Metro au Luxembourg, et les premiers numros datent bien de 2007.

Franchement, ce serait un peu fort qu'on ait autrefois cass les pieds au site Mobilix pour une confusion avec une BD, mais que pour un organisme d'Etat on trouve a normal.
Non, finalement c'est dans l'air du temps, seuls les gens honntes sont tenus de respecter le droit.

----------


## 4sStylZ

Hello,

Un petit podcast sur loffre lgal, Hadopi et la chronologie des mdias : https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...u-des-legendes

Pour ma part, jai un abonnement  trois offres lgales :*Deezer, Audiolib (mais cela vas tre temporaire car il y a peu de contenu Franais) et Netflix. Pour la musique a vas un peu prt, mais alors pour le cinma et les srie, il me faudrait dpenser des fortunes pour regarder ce que je regarde, et surtout parfois on ne trouve pas du tout de solutions :*Certains contenus sont absents de loffre lgale.

Jai aussi une seedbox ainsi quun VPN depuis 2~3 ans et elle me permet de regarder des venements sportifs qui ne sont pas couverts dans notre pays.

Hadopi qui coute 9 millions  ltat a me passe par dessus la tte. Aprs tout cest un service en fonctionnement et ce nest pas aux boites de telco dassurer tout le tracing gratuitement.*Cest pour moi un service proche de la perfection. Pour tre rlement parfait, il suffirait de larreter sans le remplacer  :;): .

----------


## Grogro

> C'est grce  leur formidable travail. Rien  voir avec le fait que tout le monde soit sur la plage et que les sorties en sries/films soit au plus bas ...
> 
> Une chose est certaines, les offres lgales de films/series et musique deviennent rellement intressantes pour l'utilisateur lambda (y'aura toujours les irreductibles qui jure que par le flac ou les films de 1912) et c'est a qui fait baisser le piratage , certainement pas notre "cher" Haute autorit , qui fait peur  pas grand monde


Ct musique, c'est surtout qu'on trouve quasiment tout sur youteub... sans pour autant que google rmunre les ayants droits. Ou quand il le font, de plus en plus depuis deux ans, le rfrencement est  la traine, ou pas suffisamment mis en avant. Exemple : cherchez Supertramp sur Google et dans la barre de recherche de youteub. C'est quand mme un comble pour Google !

Ct streaming payant, pour l'instant, seul Spotify propose un choix  peu prs suffisant, mais seul Qobuz propose une vritable qualit d'coute acceptable (mais le choix est ultra rduit, et l'UX dsastreuse). 

Ct cinma, on est trs loin du compte et on est bloqus en France  cause de la foutue loi des 36 mois et aussi du capitalisme de connivence dont bnficie Anal+ ou TF1. Du coup Netflix ou OCS c'est bien gentil, mais concrtement si tu veux regarder un film sauf coup de chance o c'est dispo sur la plateforme  laquelle tu es abonn ben... c'est popcorn time qui sera le plus efficace. Et pas forcment la plus facile d'usage, puisqu'on doit chopper les sous-titres ailleurs et esprer qu'ils soient synchros. A moins bien sr d'tre absolument accro  la mdiocrit crasse des doublages fr. 

Ct sries, l'offre est trs bonne sur les principales plateformes (Amazon vido, Netflix, OCS), mais l'offre est parpille et il y a souvent au moins une saison de retard. De gros points  amliorer galement pour leur ergo. 

Et ct cinma franais (le vrai cinma, donc avant 90-95), patrimoine, vieilles sries, le march n'existe pas encore.

Edit : un post plus haut a mentionn la plateforme https://agorateka.eu/ea/
Je n'en avais jamais entendu parler. Jamais, jamais, jamais. Pourtant c'est marrant, je me disais prcisment que s'il y a bien un truc qui manque, c'est une plateforme qui permet de rfrencer toute l'offre lgale pour pouvoir trouver facilement une uvre prcise. Et ben dj en terme de communication c'est donc le zro absolu, en terme de rfrencement j'en parle mme pas. Mais alors une fois rendu sur la plateforme, supposons que je cherche un film prcis avec Dewaere, ben je fais quoi ? Kamoulox. Et encore, je suis anglophone.

----------


## transgohan

> Edit : un post plus haut a mentionn la plateforme https://agorateka.eu/ea/
> Je n'en avais jamais entendu parler. Jamais, jamais, jamais. Pourtant c'est marrant, je me disais prcisment que s'il y a bien un truc qui manque, c'est une plateforme qui permet de rfrencer toute l'offre lgale pour pouvoir trouver facilement une uvre prcise. Et ben dj en terme de communication c'est donc le zro absolu, en terme de rfrencement j'en parle mme pas. Mais alors une fois rendu sur la plateforme, supposons que je cherche un film prcis avec Dewaere, ben je fais quoi ? Kamoulox. Et encore, je suis anglophone.


Je me suis dit, c'est pas possible a doit tre de la mauvaise fois.
Je suis donc all sur le site.
J'ai rapidement trouv une liste droulante pour le passer en franais.
Puis j'ai fait des recherches par catgorie en indiquant que je cherchais en France.
Taaddaaaaaaam !
La seule ressource retourne est le site d'Hadopi.  ::aie:: 
Enfin pas que... J'ai tout de mme eu droit au site du CNC pour les films.
En gros c'est un site qui rfrence des sites de service, mais rien pour la France...

Bref... Il sert  rien ce site, il ne rfrence mme pas Netflix et consort alors qu'ils sont bien implants en France...

----------


## AndMax

> C'est pas tout  fait vrai, vu que le dpt date du 20 octobre 2017


 ::wink::  Faux, c'est juste la date du dernier renouvellement... dpt initial 2007.




> Fait une petit recherche sur "L'essentiel" dans le moteur de recherche de l'INPI, et tu va en trouver une ribambelle. Un petit exemple : Recherche le numro 4367594. Y a aussi la catgorie 41.


Oui "Marque dpose en couleur", bref, ici ce n'est pas juste le mot mais une couleur associe.  ::mouarf::  Et celui l me semble rcent.




> Donc faut arrter la mauvaise fois. C'est pas parce que tu n'aime pas Hadopi (enfin je crois que personne ne l'aime), qu'ils sont forcment coupables de tout et n'importe quoi !


Toute la loi Hadopi est de mauvaise foi. Sous prtexte de lutter contre le tlchargement, elle cote une fortune aux contribuables, ne sert strictement  rien, efficacit ngative, et elle s'en prend uniquement  des abonns, jamais  des "pirates". Bref, tout comme eux devraient arrter de considrer des abonns forcment coupables de tout et n'importe quoi, genre dfaut de "scurisation", et ils ne savent mme pas comment viter de tomber sous cette accusation. Les hadopistes sont les 1er  se moquer de la loi en ne publiant pas les fameuses "spcifications fonctionnelles pertinentes" demandes par l'article L331-26 de leur loi.

----------


## AndMax

> C'est grce  leur formidable travail. Rien  voir avec le fait que tout le monde soit sur la plage et que les sorties en sries/films soit au plus bas ...


En juillet les gens regardaient du foot... il y avait le mondial que beaucoup de gens ont suivi avec passion. Si la miss croit que la Hadopi y est pour quelque chose, alors c'est clair est net: entrer dans un gouvernement fait perdre totalement le sens des ralits.  ::?:

----------


## survivals

D'ici qu'ils mettent des limitations de vitesses sur le Net, il n'y a qu'un pas, je vois ces mesures comme les radars sur les routes, rien  voir avec la scurit routire ou le tlchargement illgale, ils veulent du pognons pour financer leurs dlits qui eux ne sont pas sanctionns.

----------


## nirgal76

Toutes faons, quand on veut pirater, on trouve toujours une excuse (en gnrale, celle que l'offre lgal est trop cher) pour se ddouaner et ne pas assumer. 
Franchement, a n'a jamais t aussi peu cher d'accder  autant de contenu. ils vous faut quoi ? tous les films sries et musique de la plante pour 1 euros par an ? Arrtez votre mauvaise foi...

----------


## Neckara

Encore faut-il que l'offre lgale existe sur Internet


Il n'y a aussi qu' comparer le prix des DVD  la sorti du film, et quelques annes plus tard
C'est comme les grands diteurs de journaux scientifiques, les vendeurs de forfaits mobiles/internet, on nous entube bien profond.

Le saviez-vous ?
Sur une offre mobile  25/mois, l'oprateur est capable de le vendre 5x moins cher, en continuant de faire des bnfices. D'ailleurs, on se demande aussi s'il n'y a pas parfois des ententes sur les prix  ::whistle:: .


Et comme si on ne payait pas le DVD assez cher, on a mme le droit  des publicits qu'on ne peut pas passer.
On se fait aussi racketter avec la taxe sur la copie prive alors mme qu'on essaye de nous la retirer.


Au lieu de soutenir la cration d'offres lgales sur Internet, on jette par la fentre des millions pour HADOPI, et on enfonce les offres lgales par des exigences trop fortes (cf Deezer).

----------


## mm_71

> on jette par la fentre des millions pour HADOPI


 _La France est un pays extrmement fertile : on y plante des fonctionnaires et il y pousse des impts._ 

Georges Clemenceau.

----------


## mm_71

Je viens de retrouver cette vielle vido de 2009 ou l'on peut voir dans quel tat tait l'quipe charge de mettre hadopi en place.
difiant non ?

----------


## deathman8683

Navrant  ::calim2::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> ils vous faut quoi ? tous les films sries et musique de la plante pour 1 euros par an ? Arrtez votre mauvaise foi...


Tout le monde n'a pas un salaire d'ingnieur hein...

Un mec au SMIC (et mme sans tre au SMIC d'ailleurs), ne peut pas mettre 10/15 par mois chez Netflix + la mme somme chez OCS + Hulu + Deezer + HBO + etc. etc. 

Il ne faut pas tout pour 1, *il faut tout au mme endroit*. Payer 30 ou 40 par mois pour un catalogue complet, ok. Payer 10/15 chez 10 catalogues diffrents, + les livres, + ventuellement le cin, etc. etc. bah non dsol, je n'ai pas les moyens.


Bien avant internet il y avait dj du piratage (vinyle sur cassette, radio sur cassette, film sur VHS, copie de VHS, copie de cd, rip de dvd, copie de jeux sur disquettes (Atari/Amiga/autres) puis iso du jeu etc.), et je n'en croirais pas un mot si vous affirmez n'avoir jamais eu recours  aucun de ces procds. Donc avant de juger les autres... 

Je ne pirate plus mes jeux grce  Steam ou des sites comme Humble Bundle / GOG, la musique idem, je me contente de l'couter sur Youtube, mais tant un gros consommateur de sries, je suis dsol, l'offre est encore loin d'tre satisfaisante  ce niveau.

----------


## esperanto

> Il ne faut pas tout pour 1, *il faut tout au mme endroit*. Payer 30 ou 40 par mois pour un catalogue complet, ok. Payer 10/15 chez 10 catalogues diffrents, + les livres, + ventuellement le cin, etc. etc. bah non dsol, je n'ai pas les moyens.


Attention quand mme avec le _mme endroit_ : faudrait pas non plus qu'on se retrouve avec un nouveau monopole qui propose des prix dix fois suprieurs  la valeur relle des uvres, tout en ne reversant que 0,1% de ses ventes aux ayant droit. Pour le moment avec la musique on s'en sort pas trop mal avec le choix entre Deezer et Spotify (la majorit des titres sont prsents sur les deux, donc le choix se fait sur d'autres critres) donc c'est possible, mais vu la voracit des acteurs du monde vido, je m'attends  tout autre chose.
Donc, de la mme manire qu'autrefois je pouvais choisir d'acheter le mme disque  la Fnac, chez Cultura ou chez le disquaire du coin, il est important de sparer diteurs et diffuseurs, et de maintenir la concurrence.

Et j'ajouterais qu'il faudrait aussi que celui qui achte lgalement ne soit pas pnalis par rapport au pirate.
Genre ne pas se farcir quinze minutes de vido "humoristique" (mode ironie) disant que le piratage c'est mal, chaque fois que tu insres dans le lecteur le DVD que tu as achet lgalement. J'ai pourtant eu le cas sur un DVD qui contenait... un film de 1920, depuis longtemps pass dans le domaine public!

Et ils n'ont pourtant toujours pas compris, voir ici




> Bien avant internet il y avait dj du piratage (vinyle sur cassette, radio sur cassette, film sur VHS, copie de VHS, copie de cd, rip de dvd, copie de jeux sur disquettes (Atari/Amiga/autres) puis iso du jeu etc.), et je n'en croirais pas un mot si vous affirmez n'avoir jamais eu recours  aucun de ces procds. Donc avant de juger les autres...


Sans mme parler des anciens films ou jeux qui ne sont pas ou plus commercialiss. Quelle alternative au piratage dans ce cas?

----------


## Jipt

> Sans mme parler des anciens films ou jeux qui ne sont pas ou plus commercialiss. Quelle alternative au piratage dans ce cas?


Ce n'est pas du piratage, a, c'est de l'*action lgitime* contre la dculturisation dont on dirait que c'est ce qu' ils  cherchent  promouvoir.

----------


## berceker united

> Tout le monde n'a pas un salaire d'ingnieur hein...
> 
> Un mec au SMIC (et mme sans tre au SMIC d'ailleurs), ne peut pas mettre 10/15 par mois chez Netflix + la mme somme chez OCS + Hulu + Deezer + HBO + etc. etc. 
> 
> Il ne faut pas tout pour 1, *il faut tout au mme endroit*. Payer 30 ou 40 par mois pour un catalogue complet, ok. Payer 10/15 chez 10 catalogues diffrents, + les livres, + ventuellement le cin, etc. etc. bah non dsol, je n'ai pas les moyens.
> 
> 
> Bien avant internet il y avait dj du piratage (vinyle sur cassette, radio sur cassette, film sur VHS, copie de VHS, copie de cd, rip de dvd, copie de jeux sur disquettes (Atari/Amiga/autres) puis iso du jeu etc.), et je n'en croirais pas un mot si vous affirmez n'avoir jamais eu recours  aucun de ces procds. Donc avant de juger les autres... 
> 
> Je ne pirate plus mes jeux grce  Steam ou des sites comme Humble Bundle / GOG, la musique idem, je me contente de l'couter sur Youtube, mais tant un gros consommateur de sries, je suis dsol, l'offre est encore loin d'tre satisfaisante  ce niveau.


Je pense que lorsqu'on touche le smic Netflix et autre ne doit pas tre un besoin. Quelqu'un qui vole parce qu'il n'a pas du tout les moyens de se nourrir peut tirer une larme  un juge mais dire devant le juge. "Non mais vous comprenez je n'ai pas les moyens financier de me payer Netflix je ne touche pas un salaire correcte donc j'ai vol sniff!!  ::calim2::  ". La plupart des personnes qui tlcharge/partage illgalement sont des personnes qui achte des choses qui sont parfois futile. Ces personnes prfrent tlcharger car il y a une opportunit de ne pas payer, il n'y a pas plus simple que a.

----------


## nirgal76

> Tout le monde n'a pas un salaire d'ingnieur hein...
> 
> Un mec au SMIC (et mme sans tre au SMIC d'ailleurs), ne peut pas mettre 10/15 par mois chez Netflix + la mme somme chez OCS + Hulu + Deezer + HBO + etc. etc. 
> 
> Il ne faut pas tout pour 1, *il faut tout au mme endroit*. Payer 30 ou 40 par mois pour un catalogue complet, ok. Payer 10/15 chez 10 catalogues diffrents, + les livres, + ventuellement le cin, etc. etc. bah non dsol, je n'ai pas les moyens.
> 
> 
> Bien avant internet il y avait dj du piratage (vinyle sur cassette, radio sur cassette, film sur VHS, copie de VHS, copie de cd, rip de dvd, copie de jeux sur disquettes (Atari/Amiga/autres) puis iso du jeu etc.), et je n'en croirais pas un mot si vous affirmez n'avoir jamais eu recours  aucun de ces procds. Donc avant de juger les autres... 
> 
> Je ne pirate plus mes jeux grce  Steam ou des sites comme Humble Bundle / GOG, la musique idem, je me contente de l'couter sur Youtube, mais tant un gros consommateur de sries, je suis dsol, l'offre est encore loin d'tre satisfaisante  ce niveau.


Netflix + la mme somme chez OCS + Hulu + Deezer + HBO...la vache, faut faire autre chose que regarder la tv hein. qui a besoin de tout a en mem temps?? en plus, ils sont tous sans engagement, tu peux alterner aux fil des mois pour voir un peu de tout en n'en payant qu'un  la fois. 
Bien sur que j'ai pirat, mais j'assumais de pirater par non envie de payer, je ne me cachais pas derrire des prix soi disant trop lev. J'ai connu l'poque sans tout a ou pour acheter ou couter de la zic,  y'avait la radio ou acheter le CD/disque  15 balles. pareil pour les films et sries. la tv (quelques chaines), le cinoche ou acheter la K7 / DVD. on copiait un peu mais rien  voir avec les quantits de maintenant. Donc tout ce contenu pour 10 euros par "bouquet", c'est franchement une norme avance et une situation bien plus enviable que ce que j'ai connu. Quand j'avais pas les moyens, ben je me passais des choses pas utiles, c'est tout, j'allais pas les voler. J'ai un salaire de dev en SSII de province (campagne mme on peut dire  ce niveau), donc c'est pas le prou, je vis seul (pour de tragiques raisons) avec mon gosse de 4 ans, avec la maison  payer et tout le reste, alors je roule pas sur l'or non plus hein, mais je choisis mes priorits et je me passe de ce qui peut attendre sans faire de boulimie de consommation compulsive. 
Je n'ai rien contre le piratage en fait, juste contre ceux qui trouve comme seule excuse le prix pour le faire, c'est hypocrite. J'attends qu'on me rmunre pour mon boulot, et je rmunre les autres pour le leur, c'est aussi simple que a. Bon, si t'accepte de pirater, t'accepte que ton patron ou client ne te paie pas de temps en temps et de faire les choses gratos s'il a un pb de trsorerie ou  un besoin boulimique de prestation sans en avoir les moyens, c'est a ?

----------


## transgohan

> Je pense que lorsqu'on touche le smic Netflix et autre ne doit pas tre un besoin.


J'espre que ce n'est un besoin pour personne quand mme... On parle d'un loisir.  ::roll:: 
Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on touche peu d'argent qu'on ne doit pas avoir de loisir.
On est plutt en train de dire ici que ces loisirs coutent trop cher pour ce qu'ils apportent et donc qu'ils pnalisent plus facilement ceux qui touchent peu.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je pense que lorsqu'on touche le smic Netflix et autre ne doit pas tre un besoin. Quelqu'un qui vole parce qu'il n'a pas du tout les moyens de se nourrir peut tirer une larme  un juge mais dire devant le juge. "Non mais vous comprenez je n'ai pas les moyens financier de me payer Netflix je ne touche pas un salaire correcte donc j'ai vol sniff!!  ". *La plupart des personnes qui tlcharge/partage illgalement sont des personnes qui achte des choses qui sont parfois futile. Ces personnes prfrent tlcharger car il y a une opportunit de ne pas payer, il n'y a pas plus simple que a.*





> Netflix + la mme somme chez OCS + Hulu + Deezer + HBO...*la vache, faut faire autre chose que regarder la tv hein. qui a besoin de tout a en mem temps??*


Oh les jolis prjugs et jugement de valeurs... Dj il n'y a pas un profil type de "pirate",  peu prs tout le monde pirate un truc ou un autre plus ou moins rgulirement, mme chez ceux qui ont largement les moyens, sans forcment acheter du futile  ct. Les reproches que vous faites, je pourrais les entendre pour quelqu'un qui a les moyens financiers, mais le "t'as pas de sous, alors tu n'as pas le droit  la culture / aux loisirs", je trouve cela dplorable... (oui les sries tv ne sont pas forcment de la culture, mais on parle ici de piratage au sens large, cin, livres , et musique inclus). 

Et Tout le monde n'est pas oblig d'avoir votre emploi du temps type, quel rapport avec le niveau de consommation dans cette histoire ? Chacun s'occupe comme il veut...





> en plus, ils sont tous sans engagement, tu peux alterner aux fil des mois pour voir un peu de tout en n'en payant qu'un  la fois.


Ce qui prouve votre mconnaissance des calendriers de sortie d'une part, et d'autre part, c'est bien gentil, mais si je veux voir les sries lors de leur sortie, c'est pour viter d'tre spoiler (et avoir les VO/VOST  la place des doublages franais dgueulasses). Si cela ne me drangeait pas d'tre spoil, je n'aurai mme pas besoin d'un quelconque abonnement, j'attendrais 3 ans que nos chaines TV veuillent bien diffuser ces sries (ah bah non, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'elles prfrent diffuser les anges de la tl ralit, si je veux voir mes sries, je suis oblig de payer des abonnement supplmentaires).

Je m'excuse de vouloir suivre mes sries, sans savoir 6 mois avant ce qui s'y passe (et j'avoue que je n'ai pas envie de perdre mon temps  surveiller 150 offres diffrentes et  m'inscrire et me dsinscrire tous les 15 jours, alors qu'avec une offre globale, tout serait beaucoup plus simple pour tout le monde). 





> alors je roule pas sur l'or non plus hein, mais je choisis mes priorits et je me passe de ce qui peut attendre sans faire de boulimie de consommation compulsive. Je n'ai rien contre le piratage en fait, juste contre ceux qui trouve comme seule excuse le prix pour le faire, c'est hypocrite.


Et pourtant, ce sont les boulimiques comme moi qui rmunrent le plus les artistes, car mme si on tlcharge beaucoup, on achte aussi beaucoup, car plutt que de rien acheter par manque de moyens de peur que cela ne nous plaise pas, on peut dcouvrir beaucoup plus de choses et acheter le produit par la suite si on est conquis. Alors que les gens qui "se passent de consommer", bah ce n'est pas a qui fait vivre l'artiste hein, qu'il fasse du bon ou du mauvais, et le jour o tu voudras effectivement consommer, l'artiste se sera reconvertit depuis un moment. :p

Au final, les seuls qui y perdent vraiment et qui ont besoin d'Hadopi, ce sont les industries qui produisent de la me*de, ou qui margent comme des cochons (c'est pour cela que de plus en plus d'artistes proposent leurs productions en direct sur le net maintenant, voir mme en laissant au public le choix du prix  payer), les autres font leurs ventes.

Et le piratage permet galement d'avoir accs  des choses introuvables dans le commerce dans notre pays, il n'y a pas qu'une question de prix. 





> Bon, si t'accepte de pirater, t'accepte que ton patron ou client ne te paie pas de temps en temps et de faire les choses gratos s'il a un pb de trsorerie ou  un besoin boulimique de prestation sans en avoir les moyens, c'est a ?


Vu mon salaire, c'est dj le cas toute l'anne, pas besoin de pb de trsorerie !  ::aie::

----------


## mm_71

> mais si je veux voir les sries lors de leur sortie, c'est pour viter d'tre spoiler


Sur ce point il s'en trouve quelques uns ( trop rares ) qui font des efforts. Ex: The Orville, Agents of Shield qui sortent simultanment en VO et VF.



> et avoir les VO/VOST  la place des doublages franais dgueulasses


Le fait est que quand on a entendu la voix franaise de Negan dans TWD on revient vite  la VO sous-titre.

Mais il y-a un autre problme que je n'ai pas vu voqu  ce jour: Les annulations de srie ! Mme si elles ont plus de 1.000.000 de spectateur ( Aux US ) ce n'est pas suffisant et le couperet tombe. En fin de compte c'est comme si ils vous vendaient un bouquin avec la moiti des pages et c'est une marque de mpris ultime envers le cochon de payant.

Il n'en reste pas moins que le pirate est une crature immonde et sans me. Si il n'existait pas notre bon Enrico n'aurait jamais eu besoin d'emprunter pour restaurer sa modeste fermette:

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...17-6907827.php

Conclusion: Donnez, donnez, donnez, dieu vous le rendra.

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai connu l'poque sans tout a ou pour acheter ou couter de la zic,  y'avait la radio ou acheter le CD/disque  15 balles. pareil pour les films et sries. la tv (quelques chaines), le cinoche ou acheter la K7 / DVD. on copiait un peu mais rien  voir avec les quantits de maintenant.


Tu as vcu ton adolescence  quelle poque pour avoir pu connaitre quoi que ce soit  la radio ? Avant la loi des quotas (avant 1996 donc) ?  ::calim2:: 

Moi qui suis n en 1985, donc adolescence au dbut des annes 2000, j'ai grandi dans un dsert culturel absolu alors non il n'tait pas possible de tlcharger quoi que ce soit puisqu'il n'tait pas possible de connaitre quoi que ce soit ( moins d'avoir grandi dans une famille mlomane ou d'avoir eu un grand frre "affranchi", donc des prescripteurs). C'est quand mme une poque o il n'y avait que trois musiques qui passaient en radio : du r'n'b ultra racoleur, du rap franais, et de la varitoche. Alors non, sauf cas exceptionnel (environnement culturel trs favorable) avant internet pour couter de la zik c'tait mort.

Et puis 15 balles le CD non. Aujourd'hui le CD ne vaut plus rien, mais  l'poque c'tait plutt entre 120 et 150 francs de mmoire, ce qui tait un investissement considrable pour un ado, surtout en se basant sur 30 secondes sur une borne d'coute.

Edit : c'est ainsi que je me suis retrouv,  15 ans,  payer 130 boules pour le moins bon Offspring, alors que j'avais la bombe ultime "Smash"  juste  ct. Mais je ne pouvais pas le savoir.  ::aie::

----------


## transgohan

> C'est quand mme une poque o il n'y avait que trois musiques qui passaient en radio : du r'n'b ultra racoleur, du rap franais, et de la varitoche. Alors non, sauf cas exceptionnel (environnement culturel trs favorable) avant internet pour couter de la zik c'tait mort.


 ::weird:: 

Allez, pour n'en citer que deux qui me viennent rapidement  l'esprit :
RTL2 ? Allouette ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sur ce point il s'en trouve quelques uns ( trop rares ) qui font des efforts. Ex: The Orville, Agents of Shield qui sortent simultanment en VO et VF.


Le problme de spoil dont je parlais n'est pas forcment li  une diffrence de sortie entre VF et VO (d'ailleurs pas mal de srie Netflix sortent dans les deux versions en mme temps), mais plus au fait que si je ne "pirate" pas, je vais me faire spoiler par ceux qui piratent (ou qui ont un abonnement quelconque) sur les diffrents rseaux sociaux ou mme irl  la machine  caf, du fait, pour ne pas tre spoiler, il faut regarder les pisodes quand ils sortent ou se couper du monde.

Si les deux versions (VO et VF) d'une srie Netflix que je suis sortent en mme temps, mais que mon abonnement Netflix n'est pas actif, car je regarde une autre srie sur HBO (en faisant tourner mes abonnements comme le suggre nirgal76, pour ne pas payer trop cher), je peux aussi bien me faire spoiler par quelqu'un qui aura vu la VF avant mme que je ractive mon abonnement Netflix un ou plusieurs mois aprs la sortie de la srie. Du coup, pourquoi je paierai un abonnement Netflix ? Aucun intrt de payer un abonnement pour regarder une srie dont je connais dj les rebondissements marquants sans mme l'avoir vue.


Enfin bref, je ne suis pas le premier  le dire, mais une offre globale regroupant X catalogues ferait plus de bien contre le piratage que n'importe quelle loi Hadopi.

Aprs, j'admets totalement qu'il existe des personnes comme les dcrivent nirgal et berceker, qui peu importe le prix ou l'offre, continueront de pirater sans jamais rien payer, mais ce n'est pas forcment la majorit quoi qu'on en dise, il y a dj de nombreuses tudes la-dessus, et comme je le disais dans un message prcdent, les plus gros pirates sont les plus gros consommateurs lgaux et donc rapportent plus aux artistes que les gens qui s'indignent contre le piratage et se passent de culture / loisirs par manque de moyens. Comme quoi le ct hypocrite...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Allouette ?


Pirouette cacahute ?


Je rejoins Grogro sur le fait que suivant le style musicale que l'on coute, il n'y avait pas forcment de choix... Pour les metaleux (un exemple parmi d'autre), suivant les rgions, on pouvait tomber sur un truc ou deux, mais je n'ai pas souvenir de radios nationales en diffusant  grande chelle.

RTL2, c'est bien, mais si ce n'est pas notre style ? 


Problme qui a t plus ou moins rsolu depuis que l'on peut couter la radio sur le net d'ailleurs, et donc couter des petites radios qui n'ont pas forcment accs aux ondes  l'chelle nationale.

----------


## benjani13

Le mouv', radio nationale, faisait des soires Mtal le dimanche avant. C'tait d'ailleurs une super radio rock avant qu'elle soit totalement dtruite entre deux saisons vers 2008. 
Je pense  Oui FM aussi, je ne l'ai connu que dans sa version rcente, assez commercial et toujours les mme vieux tubes, beaucoup de pub. Apparemment c'tait une bonne radio underground  ces dbuts.

----------


## mm_71

> Le problme de spoil dont je parlais n'est pas forcment li  une diffrence de sortie entre VF et VO (d'ailleurs pas mal de srie Netflix sortent dans les deux versions en mme temps), mais plus au fait que si je ne "pirate" pas, je vais me faire spoiler par ceux qui piratent (ou qui ont un abonnement quelconque) sur les diffrents rseaux sociaux ou mme irl  la machine  caf, du fait, pour ne pas tre spoiler, il faut regarder les pisodes quand ils sortent ou se couper du monde.


En effet, c'est un aspect que je ne connais pas, je ne suis pas sur les rseaux dits sociaux et ai pass l'ge de la machine  caf. Reste qu'il vaut mieux aussi viter de lire les critiques avant ! Exemple:
https://www.senscritique.com/film/Space_Truckers/363685
( 1 re critique qui raconte tout le film ! )





> Enfin bref, je ne suis pas le premier  le dire, mais une offre globale regroupant X catalogues ferait plus de bien contre le piratage que n'importe quelle loi Hadopi.


Tout  fait mais il restera toujours le problme du dcalage entre les sorties cinma et DVD, les films jamais sortis en France, ceux qui ont des versions tellement pourries ou charcutes qu'il faut refaire tout le film en partant de la V.O. Etc ...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le mouv', radio nationale, faisait des soires Mtal le dimanche avant. C'tait d'ailleurs une super radio rock avant qu'elle soit totalement dtruite entre deux saisons vers 2008. 
> Je pense  Oui FM aussi, je ne l'ai connu que dans sa version rcente, assez commercial et toujours les mme vieux tubes, beaucoup de pub. Apparemment c'tait une bonne radio underground  ces dbuts.


Impossible de capter Le Mouv' au fond de ma campagne  l'poque, il a fallu attendre la fac pour que je puisse en profiter.

Sur Skyrock aussi il y avait des missions metal il y a 20/25 ans (car oui, avant d'tre compltement phagocyte par le rap / r'n'b, cette station passait aussi du rock / metal, une des musiques de leur pub tl tant d'ailleurs du Offspring  l'poque de mmoire  ::aie:: ), mais a illustre bien ce que je disais, une mission un soir par semaine, ce n'est pas grand chose, donc ce n'est pas tonnant si des gens gravaient des cd. 

On en revient toujours au mme, quand l'offre n'est pas l, on se dbrouille autrement.

----------


## Invit

couter la radio et payer sa redevance n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour la rmunration des artistes...



> Quelque 130  150 membres de la Sacem (soit 1/100e de ceux qui touchent des droits audiovisuels) bnficient de la moiti des redevances


Encore ce fameux 1 %.

Mais en fait, acheter le support physique non plus.


L'offre numrique fait un peu mieux parfois, malgr toutes les critiques dans ce sens. Vouloir tout savoir et rien payer, c'est critiquable. Mais l'offre lgale n'est pas forcment moins _evil_. Il ne faut pas non plus l'oublier. La juste rmunration des auteurs, ils s'en foutaient pas mal avant le piratage.

----------


## Charvalos

> Il ne faut pas non plus l'oublier. La juste rmunration des auteurs, ils s'en foutaient pas mal avant le piratage.


Ca, c'est l'excuse "officielle" qu'ont les majors et autres pour viter de dire qu'eux, ils s'en mettent moins dans les poches.

Un artiste, il gagnera de l'argent avec ses tournes et autres apparitions.

----------


## Neckara

> Un artiste, il gagnera de l'argent avec ses tournes et autres apparitions.


Ce qui est justement favoris par le piratage.

Donc si  vous voulez mieux rmunrer vos artistes, piratez-les.
Achetez des goodies, allez  leurs concerts, et prsentez-les  vos amis.

----------


## mm_71

> Un artiste, il gagnera de l'argent avec ses tournes et autres apparitions.


Mais pour le cinma c'est un tout autre problme.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais pour le cinma c'est un tout autre problme.


Le cinma est un march qui se porte tellement bien qu'il est satur.
Certains films ne pouvant mme pas sortir en salle faute de "place".

Sachant qu'en plus le cinma est un march en croissance.

----------


## nirgal76

> Tu as vcu ton adolescence  quelle poque pour avoir pu connaitre quoi que ce soit  la radio ? Avant la loi des quotas (avant 1996 donc) ?


J'suis n en 1971  :;): , donc la radio je l'ai connu quand elle tait (et s'appelait d'ailleurs) "libre" !
Et c'est en l'entendant  une emission de radio ("haute frquence", mission de rock/hard rock) que j'ai achet mon premier 33T, "the number of the beast" de Iron Maiden  sa sortie (en 1982). Et c'est sr qu'au prix ou c'tait, tu prenais le temps d'couter (et pas de consommer, c'est comme dguster au lieu de bouffer quoi)
Les radios taient plutt (mme carrment) locales, donc t'entendait des groupes du coin, c'tait sympa (voir mme des connaissances qui faisait l'mission dans un amateurisme qui avait son charme  :;): 
bref avant que les maisons de disques n'imposent leur soupe musical aux grands stations  leur ordres pour dire quoi couter aux moutons boulimiques de consommations  :;): 




> Mais il y-a un autre problme que je n'ai pas vu voqu  ce jour: Les annulations de srie ! Mme si elles ont plus de 1.000.000 de spectateur ( Aux US ) ce n'est pas suffisant et le couperet tombe. En fin de compte c'est comme si ils vous vendaient un bouquin avec la moiti des pages et c'est une marque de mpris ultime envers le cochon de payant.


Ben les gens regardent et passent vite fait  une autre sans leur donner une chance, a devient du jetable, les studios font pareil. La faute est partage.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'est bien pour a que j'achte en DVD des sries compltes ... comme a, je sais ce qui m'attend.

----------


## mm_71

> C'est bien pour a que j'achte en DVD des sries compltes ... comme a, je sais ce qui m'attend.


Pour des grosses sries genre Babylon5, Son's of anarchy, Stargate, Oz, etc. Tu peux attendre longtemps ( 5 / 8 ans ) avant conclusion.

----------


## Bubu017

Quand tu atteins 3, 4 saisons, il y a de fortes chances de ne pas finir en queue de poisson. (mais a peut arriver en effet)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

J'ai Babylon5, Stargate, Mc Gyver, Agence Tous Risques, Papa Schultz, Nestor Burma, Les Ttes Brles, Arsne Lupin, Les buf Carottes, Amicalement Vtre ... Ils ont tous plus de 5 ans (et mme beaucoup plus) ... et alors ? il est o le problme ?

Stargate Universe se termine brutalement (mais je le savais). La dernire saison d'Agence Tous Risques est trs courte (mais comme les pisodes ne se suivent pas, c'est pas gnant). Pour le reste, rien  dire. 

D'autres sries m'intressent et elles ont toutes plus de 5 ans. Au moins, je suis certains de ce que j'achte, et je suis absolument certain de n'avoir que des sries qui m'intresses.

----------


## Invit

a dpend des utilisateurs en fait, certains aiment garder les supports pour revoir les films/sries aprs, d'autres prfrent regarder une seule fois. Autant pour les livres et la musique, la tendance est claire (pour la grande plupart des gens, un livre ne se lit qu'une fois, un album musical s'coute  l'envi), autant pour les sries et films, il y a eu un changement de comportement. On a beaucoup moins tendance  re-regarder des films ou des sries qu'il y a 10 ans. D'un ct, c'est mauvais pour les supports physiques parce qu'on ne va pas acheter le DVD collector, d'un autre c'est bon pour l'industrie parce que a fait marcher l'offre lgale (mme si a fait aussi tourner l'offre illgale), et c'est aussi bon pour la culture, parce qu'une uvre sans publicit a plus de chances de se faire sa place par le bouche  oreille.

Dans le genre queue de poisson, rcemment c'est l'arrt d'Utopia qui m'a dgote.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a dpend des utilisateurs en fait, certains aiment garder les supports pour revoir les films/sries aprs, d'autres prfrent regarder une seule fois. Autant pour les livres et la musique, la tendance est claire (pour la grande plupart des gens, un livre ne se lit qu'une fois, un album musical s'coute  l'envi), autant pour les sries et films, il y a eu un changement de comportement. *On a beaucoup moins tendance  re-regarder des films ou des sries qu'il y a 10 ans.* D'un ct, c'est mauvais pour les supports physiques parce qu'on ne va pas acheter le DVD collector, d'un autre c'est bon pour l'industrie parce que a fait marcher l'offre lgale (mme si a fait aussi tourner l'offre illgale), et c'est aussi bon pour la culture, parce qu'une uvre sans publicit a plus de chances de se faire sa place par le bouche  oreille.


Et pour certaines sries cites par Pierre, c'est surtout qu'elle date d'une poque o tu n'avais que les rediffusions (et "l'offre" tait largement moindre (en quantit)), donc oui, acheter une srie 20 ans aprs quand tu la connais dj limite par coeur, tu sais que ton investissement ne risque pas grand chose.

Maintenant, pour une srie actuelle, pas forcment diffuse en France, je ne verrais mal attendre X annes pour qu'elle se finisse pour ensuite acheter les coffrets d'une srie jamais visionne.





> Dans le genre queue de poisson, rcemment c'est l'arrt d'Utopia qui m'a dgote.


"Where is Jessica Hyde ?"

+1, elle tait trs bien cette petite srie anglaise (j'coute toujours le gnrique rgulirement d'ailleurs). Je ne sais pas si le reboot amricain existe ou pas encore (vu que les droits avaient t rachets), mais cela n'aura plus le mme charme...

----------


## mm_71

> Ils ont tous plus de 5 ans (et mme beaucoup plus) ... et alors ? il est o le problme ?


Celui voqu plus haut, avec l'internet contemporain on connatra mme sans le vouloir la totalit de la srie bien avant de l'acqurir et a perd beaucoup dintrt.



> D'autres sries m'intressent et elles ont toutes plus de 5 ans.


Si elles sont acquises en seconde main ou dans des oprations de dstockage ( Ex: Noz ) elles ne rapportent rien  aux ayants droit comme le tlchargement illgal.

----------


## transgohan

> oprations de dstockage ( Ex: Noz ) elles ne rapportent rien  aux ayants droit comme le tlchargement illgal.


Attention, un dstockage propose certes un prix brad mais il n'en est pas moins rentable.
Il est interdit de vendre  perte en France.
De ce fait je ne vois pas pourquoi les ayants droit ne toucheraient rien sur ces ventes.

----------


## mm_71

> Attention, un dstockage propose certes un prix brad mais il n'en est pas moins rentable.


Exact



> Il est interdit de vendre  perte en France.


Exact mais si un DVD vendu 1*a t pay 0,50 il n'y a pas vente  perte, et il y-a des cas ou la revente  perte est autorise:

_



			
				sept cas de revente  perte sont autoriss : les ventes volontaires ou forces motives par la cessation ou le changement dune activit commerciale ; les fins de saison ou entre deux saisons de vente ; lobsolescence technique ou les produits dmods ; le rapprovisionnement  la baisse ; lalignement sur un prix plus bas lgalement pratiqu dans la mme zone dactivit par les magasins dont la surface de vente nexcde pas 300 m2 pour les produits alimentaires et 1.000 m2 pour les produits non alimentaires ; les produits prissables menacs daltration rapide ; les produits solds mentionns  larticle L310-3.
			
		

_




> De ce fait je ne vois pas pourquoi les ayants droit ne toucheraient rien sur ces ventes.


j'ai du mal  trouver exactement mais je crois que ce sont les diteurs au prorata du nombre d'articles vendus ( Les invendus leur tant retourns par les distributeurs ).
Et quand il y-a trop d'invendus a finit comme a ( DVD's, CD's, livres, Bd's c'est pareil ):




Je vois mal comment rtribuer le droit d'auteur avec a ? Et le dtaillant soldeur qui intervient *en seconde main ne doit aucun droit* d'auteur.

Dbat sur le sujet en 2017:
http://www.croquelesmots.fr/2017/04/...-ocassion.html

Vieil article de 2008 qui reste intressant:
https://www.cinemashorscircuits.com/...aire=doc48.pdf

Mme si a concerne essentiellement le livre le problme des droits est strictement identique pour les supports matriels audio-visuels.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...un livre ne se lit qu'une fois...


J'ai bien fait de garder mes livres les plus intressants, car aprs 20, 30, 40 ans : C'est comme si on ne les avait jamais lu, et parfois, c'est encore plus passionnant  la deuxime lecture. 

Pour les sries, quand je fais la cuisine, je prfre suivre des pisodes dj vus, car a me permet de faire ce que j'ai  faire sans problme. Avec une srie en direct, soit je suis l'pisode ... soit je travaille. Du coup, certaines sries, j'en suis au dixime passage ou plus (Papa Schultz par exemple).

Pour ce qui est de la musique, j'aime les voix, et donc le lyrique et les opras. Je ne me lasse pas de la Callas (par exemple).

----------


## Jipt

> (pour la grande plupart des gens, *un livre ne se lit qu'une fois*, un album musical s'coute  l'envi)


What ?

_Ravage_, 3 ou 4 fois, _La nuit des temps_, 2 fois, _La stratgie du sexe_ 3 fois, _L'cume des jours_ 4 fois, _L'herbe du diable et la petite fume_ 3 fois (les _autres_ 2 fois, et il y en a une dizaine...), je ne dois pas faire partie de la grande plupart des gens, ouf !

EDIT : MP sous forme de PS, elle comprendra : 


> la *largueur* [...] qui [...] prend toute la *largeur* de l'cran


Des vedettes, j'te dis,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Si elles sont acquises en seconde main ou dans des oprations de dstockage ( Ex: Noz ) elles ne rapportent rien  aux ayants droit comme le tlchargement illgal.


J'achte les sries compltes en coffrets ... gnralement  la FNAC et  dfaut sur Amazon. Avant d'acheter l'intgrale "Mc Gyver", j'avais regard quelques pisodes  la tl, mais certainement pas tous ... maintenant, je peux voir aussi ceux que j'avais loups. Idem pour "Les Ttes Brles" etc...

Pour les sries plus rcentes que je n'ai pas suivies du tout (je dteste la PUB et ne regarde plus que ARTE) et bien ... il y a des Forums spcialiss qui expliquent tout en dtail avec force commentaires des fans et des moins fans. Donc, l aussi, aucune surprise. Je n'avais vu que les 2 premires saisons de Stargate SG1 (et encore, pas tous les pisodes). Mais grce  un forum, je savais exactement  quoi m'en tenir avant d'acheter l'intgrale Stargate (SG1 + Atlantis + Universe + films). Et je n'ai absolument pas t du.

----------


## nirgal76

> J'achte les sries compltes en coffrets ... gnralement  la FNAC et  dfaut sur Amazon. Avant d'acheter l'intgrale "Mc Gyver", j'avais regard quelques pisodes  la tl, mais certainement pas tous ... maintenant, je peux voir aussi ceux que j'avais loups. Idem pour "Les Ttes Brles" etc...
> 
> Pour les sries plus rcentes que je n'ai pas suivies du tout (je dteste la PUB et ne regarde plus que ARTE) et bien ... il y a des Forums spcialiss qui expliquent tout en dtail avec force commentaires des fans et des moins fans. Donc, l aussi, aucune surprise. Je n'avais vu que les 2 premires saisons de Stargate SG1 (et encore, pas tous les pisodes). Mais grce  un forum, je savais exactement  quoi m'en tenir avant d'acheter l'intgrale Stargate (SG1 + Atlantis + Universe + films). Et je n'ai absolument pas t du.


J'ai ador la Stargate Universe. Dommage qu'elle se soit arrte si vite. En intgrale, j'ai aussi BattleStar Galactica. Et Kaamelott bien sr  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

BattleStar Galactica fait partie des sries ... que je ne m'interdit pas d'acheter dans le futur ... mais certainement pas de la pirater sous quelque prtexte que ce soit. Si je me procure cette srie, a sera par des moyens 100% lgaux. Et mme si je les sauvegarde en MP4, a sera pour un usage personnel ... et parce qu'une srie complte sur un disque USB, c'est plus pratique que sur des dizaines de DVD.

----------


## Invit

> _Ravage_, 3 ou 4 fois, _La nuit des temps_, 2 fois, _La stratgie du sexe_ 3 fois, _L'cume des jours_ 4 fois, _L'herbe du diable et la petite fume_ 3 fois (les _autres_ 2 fois, et il y en a une dizaine...), je ne dois pas faire partie de la grande plupart des gens, ouf !


Marrant, on a les mmes gots  ::D: 
Il y a beaucoup d'exceptions, c'est une grosse gnralit. Je connais mme des gens qui ne lisent quasiment plus rien de neuf, ils relisent. Notamment les bouquins trs riches, genre ceux de Hesse ou de Machiavel, o tu continues de trouver de nouvelles choses aprs 20 lectures. Moi, je ne lis qu'une fois. J'ai plein de livres que je garde de ct au cas o (dont ceux que tu cites d'ailleurs), mais j'ai toujours peur de mourir brusquement sans avoir lu ceux que je n'ai pas encore lus  ::ptdr:: 
@Pierre : C'est vrai, a m'est arriv aussi de relire un livre par erreur, et de m'en souvenir  la moiti. Sauf que du mme coup, la fin me revient  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Hadopi : l'autorit a constat prs de 3000 ngligences caractrises en un an,*
*qui ont conduit  76 condamnations * 

La Hadopi a rendu public le bilan annuel de ses activits (du 1er novembre 2017 au 31 octobre 2018). Au cours de la priode considre, la commission de protection des droits a poursuivi la mise en uvre de sa politique denvoi massif davertissements, lors de la phase pdagogique de la procdure de rponse gradue, telle quinstitue par les lois des 12 juin et 28 octobre 2009.

La Hadopi assure que  les personnes qui reoivent les recommandations de lHadopi prennent pour la plupart conscience, au fil de la procdure, quelles-mmes ou leurs proches ne respectent pas le droit dauteur et modifient en consquence leur comportement, par crainte dune ventuelle sanction . Concernant ces recommandations, lautorit a envoy plus de 1,3 million de mails aux abonns non scuriss.

Sur la mme priode, 131 316 deuximes recommandations ont t envoyes  ceux qui ont persist  ignorer cette premire alerte. Enfin, prs de 3 000 constats de ngligence caractrise ont t dresss. 


Lorsque le titulaire de labonnement ne prend pas les mesures adquates pour la protection de son accs internet en dpit des avis ou conseils quil a pu recevoir de lHadopi, ou lorsquil ne ragit pas du tout aux recommandations envoyes par linstitution et que des ritrations sont constates, la commission de protection des droits peut tre amene  saisir lautorit judiciaire aux fins de poursuites. Depuis trois ans, le nombre de dossiers que lHadopi a dcid de transmettre au procureur de la Rpublique a augment de faon sensible. 

Au cours de la priode la plus rcente (celle-ci donc), en un an  la Commission a transmis 1 031 dossiers au procureur de la Rpublique (contre 852 l'anne dernire et 732 il y a deux ans), soit le tiers des constats de ngligence caractrise tablis par lautorit. En retour, elle a eu connaissance de 593 dcisions de justice, contre 515 lanne davant et 152 il y a deux ans. 


Ces 593 rponses pnales ont donn droit  :
403 mesures alternatives aux poursuites :
302 rappels  la loi ;65 compositions pnales : amendes allant de 150  500 euros, stages de citoyennet ;34 rgularisation sur demande du parquet ;2 autres mesures.112 classements sans suite aux motifs de classement :
extinction de l'action publique (dcs, prescription, etc.) ;auteur inconnu ou recherches infructueuses ;infraction insuffisamment caractrise ;poursuites inopportunes. 76 condamnations :
35 jugements de condamnation en contraventions : amendes allant de 100  1 000 ;2 jugements de condamnation en dlit : amendes allant de 500  2 000 ;36 ordonnances pnales : amendes allant de 150  500 ;3 comparutions sur reconnaissance pralable de culpabilit (CRPC) : amendes allant de 200  500.2 jugements de relaxe
*La rponse gradue est-elle efficace ?*

Il n'est pas surprenant de voir l'autorit rpondre  cette question par la positive. Et d'expliquer que :




> La mesure de lefficacit de la rponse gradue, qui contribue,  ct dautres dispositifs lgaux,  la lutte contre le piratage, exige, au pralable, de rappeler leffet recherch par le lgislateur ayant cr cette procdure. Il convient de souligner  cet gard que lobjectif des lois de 2009 tait avant tout de prvenir les usages illicites duvres protges, alors extrmement rpandus sur les rseaux pair  pair, et dviter un contentieux de masse. Le lgislateur a prvu  cet effet lobligation, pour le titulaire dun abonnement  internet, de veiller  ce que son accs ne soit pas utilis pour tlcharger ou mettre  disposition des uvres protges.
> 
> Pour atteindre cet objectif, le lgislateur, avant denvisager le recours  la sanction pnale des manquements  lobligation de diligence pesant sur linternaute  lgard de son accs internet, a prvu lapplication dun processus pdagogique se traduisant par lenvoi davertissements. Ce mcanisme pdagogique produit des effets positifs importants sur le comportement du plus grand nombre des internautes avertis. 
> 
> Ainsi, au terme de huit annes de pratique, on observe, de faon constante, une absence de ritration dans 60% des cas,  chaque tape de la procdure: sur 10 personnes averties, 6 prennent des mesures pour viter tout renouvellement dactes de piratage. Labsence de ritration, qui procde de la rponse gradue, vite aux ayants droit de subir un prjudice financier li au manque  gagner dcoulant de la poursuite de pratiques de mise  dispositions duvres protges sans leur autorisation. De telles constatations relvent de lapplication de lun des deux indicateurs choisis par lHadopi pour valuer rgulirement son action, comme chaque acteur public a lobligation de le faire, et pour mesurer sa capacit  atteindre son objectif de protection des uvres  lgard des atteintes au droit dauteur.
> 
> Les changes quotidiens entre lHadopi et les internautes conduisent par ailleurs  constater souvent que, du fait de la procdure en cours, la personne concerne a t effectivement sensibilise  la ncessit de respecter le droit dauteur et quelle sest engage  prendre des mesures concrtes telles que la dsinstallation du logiciel de partage, la scurisation effective de la connexion ou la sensibilisation des proches.


*Une Hadopi qui va probablement bientt voluer*

Aprs avoir reconnu que les mesures (rponses gradues) de la Haute autorit  ont produit des rsultats, mais n'ont pas permis d'endiguer le dveloppement du piratage sous toutes ses formes , Franoise Nyssen, la ministre de la culture, a envisag une extension des prrogatives la Hadopi, expliquant notamment fin septembre que  la transformation rapide des usages conduit  s'interroger sur la pertinence d'un mcanisme de rponse gradue qui cible uniquement les changes de pair--pair et ignore les autres formes de piratage telles que la lecture en flux (streaming) ou le tlchargement direct . 

Cette dclaration a t apporte en guise de rponse  madame Brigitte Kuster (Les Rpublicains). Fin avril, cette dernire a rappel  madame la ministre de la culture qu'une enqute de l'agence EY, publie en fvrier 2017, montre qu'en moyenne 13 millions d'utilisateurs consomment illgalement 2,5 milliards de contenus culturels. 

Pour bien souligner limpact socio-conomique, elle na pas hsit  sappuyer sur des statistiques :  1,35 milliards d'euros : c'est le manque  gagner astronomique que le piratage de contenus audiovisuels cote chaque anne  l'tat,  l'industrie de la filire et aux ayant-droits. Le cot de cette fraude gnralise pour la socit est considrable : 2 000 emplois dtruits, 430 millions d'euros de recettes fiscales et sociales perdues pour l'tat et 330 millions d'euros d'investissement dans la cration en moins .

Source : Hadopi

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  La Hadopi bnficie d'un budget de 9 millions d'euros pour son exercice de 2019, elle aura donc cot prs de 90 millions d'euros au contribuable
 ::fleche::  France : le Snat rclame  nouveau le  code source  de chaque projet de loi de finances, mais, la requte semble encore impossible  satisfaire
 ::fleche::  France : les gants d'Internet seront taxs ds le 1er janvier 2019 pour une recette value  500 millions d'euros, encore une mesurette symbolique ?
 ::fleche::  France : combien d'impts ont pay les GAFA dans l'Hexagone en 2017 ? Facebook promet du changement au courant du premier semestre 2019
 ::fleche::  Google est prt  payer si la France venait  adopter une taxe pour les entreprises du numrique en 2019, mais ne peut pas encore estimer le montant

----------


## Ecthelion2

Donc sur l'chelle de temps de leur graphique, on voit que plus les annes passent, plus ils agissent envers des pirates, mais pour eux, a va dans le bon sens et c'est efficace ?  ::aie:: 




> Ainsi, au terme de huit annes de pratique, on observe, de faon constante, une absence de ritration dans 60% des cas,  chaque tape de la procdure: sur 10 personnes averties, *6 prennent des mesures pour viter tout renouvellement dactes de piratage.*


Ou alors, sur 10 personnes, 6 ont fait en sorte de tlcharger sans se faire griller en arrtant le P2P, ou passent par un tiers pour tlcharger (la vrit devant probablement se situer  mi-chemin entre les deux, certains ont chang de mthode et d'autres ont vraiment arrt).

Ce n'est pas parce que ces personnes ne sont pas fait prendre en flagrant dlit de rcidive, qu'elles n'ont pas rcidiv, le piratage est loin de ne se situer que sur les rseaux P2P (c'est mme devenu lgrement "has-been" de tlcharger via torrent ou autres aujourd'hui  ::D: )...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ou bien, ils louent des DVD/Blu-Ray, les ripent et les partages via des disques externes. Il suffit de 10 bons copains bien organiss pour obtenir des centaines de films pour un cot drisoire. Le seul effet d'Hadopi est de rendre les pirates plus intelligents.

----------


## benjani13

> Ou bien, ils louent des DVD/Blu-Ray, les ripent et les partages via des disques externes.


Et quand ce disque externe est un NAS, qui se retrouve open sur internet par ce qu'on fait pas attention, a fait profiter tout le monde  ::P:  Moi je me fourni principalement dans les NAS des autres  ::P:

----------


## smarties

Si Hadopi devient plus efficace, un autre systme de partage va apparatre ou revenir sur le devant de la scne (peut tre les newgroups  ::roll:: ) de toute faon.

Bref, selon moi c'est peine perdu, il ferait mieux d'imposer aux plateformes de diffusion (Netflix, Amazon Prime, ...) de pouvoir diffuser toutes les sorties (aprs une exclusivit de X temps). On ne vas pas cumuler les abonnements !
Dans le pire des cas elles pourraient peut tre s'effondrer  ::weird::

----------


## Cassoulatine

Les VPNs n'existant videmment pas.

----------


## AndMax

> plus ils agissent envers des *pirates*


Globalement je suis d'accord avec toi sauf sur ce mot: non, la HADOPI ne s'en prendra JAMAIS aux "pirates", mais toujours aux *abonns*. Ils se foutent de savoir qui partage un mp3 ou un film ou une srie. Ils veulent juste s'en prendre  des abonns. Et si un abonn dbarque avec le "pirate" coupable et les aveux de ce dernier, le pirate ne sera jamais condamn, mais c'est toujours l'abonn qui sera puni.

La faute, ce n'est pas le "piratage" ni la distribution de contrefaons. La faute recherche par la HADOPI, c'est uniquement la "ngligence caractrise". D'ailleurs, nous attendons toujours de la HADOPI qu'elle publie les "spcifications fonctionnelles pertinentes" que doivent prsenter des outils de "scurisation". Si elle ne publie pas cela, alors la HADOPI ne respecte toujours pas la loi.

Quand est-ce que la HADOPI se condamnera elle-mme ?  ::D:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Bref, selon moi c'est peine perdu, il ferait mieux d'imposer aux plateformes de diffusion (Netflix, Amazon Prime, ...) de pouvoir diffuser toutes les sorties (aprs une exclusivit de X temps). On ne vas pas cumuler les abonnements !


Les taxe mon cher , les taxes ! Malheureusement l'tat , l'UE et les autres organisation bureaucratique ne savent que taxer ... Du moment qu'ils peuvent faire rentrer de la TVa avec 3 ou 4 plateformes ... C'est tout  leur avantage que de preniser une systme ou l'utilisateur est toujours plus une vache lait.

NextFlix, Amazon Prime, Deezer, Spotify ...

----------


## Paul TOTH

10 millions d'euros pour au plus 76 condamnations par an d'au plus 2.000 ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Le but n'est pas faire une rentre d'argent pour l'tat....par contre 76 condamnations, vu le nombre de pirates, c'est un peu pathtique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas si a a chang, mais  un moment on parlait de la fin d'Hadopi :
L'Assemble nationale vote la fin d'Hadopi, mais pour 2022
Hadopi cote cher mais ne sert  rien...
Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter la casse.
Normalement c'est l'austrit, on cherche  faire des conomies, on baisse les APL, les retraites, etc, mais par contre on continu de gaspiller des millions dans Hadopi... Il faut revoir les priorits.

Tout ce qu'a fait Hadopi c'est que des gens paient pour des VPN ou des seedbox.

----------


## deathman8683

> Tout ce qu'a fait Hadopi c'est que des gens paient pour des VPN ou des seedbox.


Si  la limite les VPN sont bass sur le territoire, a limite la casse  ::aie::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La Hadopi commande une analyse de l'cosystme des sites pirates,*
*au terme de laquelle elle s'avoue dsarme  face  ces nouveaux services  * 

Depuis sa cration en 2009, la Haute autorit pour la diffusion des uvres et la protection des droits sur Internet a notamment mis en place une riposte gradue concernant les changes de fichiers illicites de pair--pair.

Si le P2P tait privilgi  cette poque, les habitudes de consommation on depuis volue et nous retrouvons entre autres le streaming, tlchargement direct, dbrideurs, stream-ripping et ces dernires annes lIPTV distribue via des botiers.

Pour mieux comprendre lcosystme de la consommation des biens culturels sur internet, lautorit a command une tude. Elle explique que




> Ltude ralise par le cabinet de conseil EY (Ernst & Young) a pour objectif danalyser les modles conomiques des sites ou services proposant illicitement des contenus culturels ainsi que des acteurs de lcosystme de la contrefaon commerciale des biens culturels dmatrialiss et plus largement, de cartographier cet cosystme. Elle couvre lensemble des offres qui permettent daccder  un produit culturel dmatrialis sans respect des droits dauteur, quil sagisse de contenus audiovisuels (films, sries, programmes tlviss, musique), de livres, ou de jeux vido, etc. Elle sintgre dans un ensemble de travaux dobservation et danalyses mens par les acteurs du secteur, afin de contribuer  alimenter les pouvoirs publics dans leurs actions et rflexions en matire de lutte contre la contrefaon commerciale en ligne.


Au centre de ces analyses, ont t placs les services et sites essentiellement organiss en vue de favoriser la diffusion non autorise des contenus : sites de rfrencement qui rpertorient les liens vers les contenus disponibles, hbergeurs qui mettent  disposition les fichiers vido, musicaux, textes ou flux de chanes de tlvision, et services dagrgation qui mettent  disposition sur une mme interface un moteur de recherche et les fichiers illicites associs. Ces derniers ont t dsigns comme les  acteurs centraux essentiels  de cet cosystme, auxquels il faut rajouter les contributeurs des sites illicites, mais aussi les plateformes gnralistes (plateformes de type UGC  User Generated Content, rseaux sociaux, plateformes de stockage, etc.) et enfin les distributeurs (magasins dapplications, places de march en ligne, revendeurs), qui ne font pas lobjet dune analyse spcifique dans le cadre de cette tude. 

Ont galement t tudis dans ce rapport les acteurs fournissant des services utiliss par les acteurs centraux, qui sont positionns  en amont  de la diffusion des contenus ainsi que les acteurs fournissant des services utiliss par les internautes pour amliorer ou faciliter laccs  ces acteurs centraux et dsigns par  acteurs aval 

Ce rapport est structur en quatre parties :
la premire partie fait un tat des lieux sur la consommation de biens culturels dmatrialiss en France ;la deuxime partie prsente lcosystme et les acteurs en prsence ;la troisime partie prsente les tendances, les offres et les principaux  acteurs centraux  ;la quatrime partie sintresse aux modles conomiques de lensemble des acteurs de lcosystme illicite.

*tat des lieux*

Selon ltude, en France en 2018, 13 millions dinternautes entre 15 et 69 ans ont eu des pratiques illicites, soit 35 % des internautes de cette tranche dge qui ont consomm au moins un bien culturel de manire illgale sur Internet au cours des 12 derniers mois. Cette pratique est donc largement rpandue et tous les biens culturels sont touchs. En revanche, les pratiques illicites sont trs rarement exclusives et le rapport constate que les internautes peuvent se tourner vers loffre licite ou illicite en fonction de leur besoin. La consommation des biens culturels est donc le plus souvent mixte, entre licite et illicite. Plus prcisment, les consommateurs illicites sont 55 %  consommer parfois illgalement des films, 50 %  consommer des sries TV, 36 %  consommer des livres et des bandes dessins, 27 %  consommer de la musique, 22 %  consommer des jeux vido, et 29 %  consommer du sport.


Le rapport  constate que certains biens culturels sont plus exposs  la consommation illicite que dautres. Presque la moiti des consommateurs de films et sries TV regardent parfois ces contenus de manire illgale sur Internet. Pour les livres et bandes-dessines numriques, plus dun tiers des consommateurs de ce type de biens le fait parfois illgalement. A linverse, la musique est dsormais consomme uniquement de manire lgale par prs de trois internautes sur quatre. Le dveloppement doffres attractives au sein de ces secteurs, au travers dacteurs tels que Spotify, Deezer ou Apple Music, a trs certainement jou un rle dans la modification de ces comportements dusage. Les jeux vido sont galement assez peu consomms de manire illgale, car les pratiques illicites sont plus difficiles sur ce segment.  


Plusieurs modes de consommation illicite coexistent et ils sont en constante volution, pour sadapter notamment aux mesures de restriction mises en place par les autorits. On constate ainsi une diversification des modalits daccs aux contenus diffuss sans autorisation. Le visionnage en streaming reste le principal mode utilis par les consommateurs (68 %), le tlchargement direct est pratiqu par 42 % dentre eux et le tlchargement en pair  pair par 25 %. Au-del de ces moyens traditionnels, dautres pratiques mergent, tels que le visionnage dune chane TV payante sans tre abonn, pratiqu dsormais par 14 % des consommateurs illicites. Cest ainsi que lon voit se dvelopper des offres daccs illicites  des bouquets IPTV ou le visionnage de sites de live streaming.


*cosystme et acteurs de la consommation illicite* 

Les acteurs centraux se structurent autour de six types dacteurs :
les sites de rfrencement sont les sites qui centralisent des liens renvoyant vers des hbergeurs de contenu ou vers des fichiers disponibles sur les rseaux pair  pair. Il peut galement sagir des sites qui proposent du streaming illgal de programmes TV en direct (liens vers des contenus disponibles en live streaming ou accs  des listes de chanes IPTV) ;les services dagrgation de liens sont de deux types. Il peut sagir dagrgateurs de vidos, cest--dire des services capables de parcourir et dexploiter de nombreuses sources de contenus (tels que des sites de rfrencement voqus ci-dessus) afin de proposer aux utilisateurs une offre unifie plus riche et plus complte. Il peut galement sagir de botiers  brancher sur la tlvision qui ont t configurs par leur vendeur dans le but de proposer via une mme interface de nombreux contenus illicites,  la demande ou en direct, l encore provenant de multiples sources ;les hbergeurs de contenus permettent aux internautes dobtenir le contenu dsir. Ces plateformes dhbergement stockent par exemple des contenus qui peuvent tre consomms selon un ou plusieurs modes : tlchargement direct ou streaming. Il peut galement sagir de serveurs rediffusant ponctuellement ou continuellement des flux en live streaming ou des programmes TV, sportifs ou autre. De manire gnrale, ce sont les sites de rfrencement ou les agrgateurs voqus ci-dessus qui redirigent les internautes vers ces hbergeurs spcialiss ;les contributeurs, auxquels les hbergeurs de contenus et les sites de rfrencement de contenus en tlchargement direct, en streaming et en pair  pair doivent la richesse de leur  catalogue . Ceux-ci peuvent soit  uploader , ce qui signifie quils tlversent du contenu sur les plateformes dhbergement ou postent des liens sur les sites de rfrencement, soit proposer des services additionnels denrichissement (sous-titrage de contenus disponibles en langue trangre par exemple) ;les plateformes gnralistes (de diffusion de contenus vido ou tout simplement de partage de contenus) sont des acteurs traditionnels de lconomie numrique, dont les services peuvent tre ponctuellement utiliss par les utilisateurs pour diffuser ou relayer des contenus culturels sans autorisation. Elles peuvent se retrouver au cur des usages illicites, malgr des politiques de contrle des contenus ;enfin, les distributeurs sont ceux qui facilitent la dissmination ou la commercialisation des produits ou applications intervenant dans les services illicites. Il peut sagir de distributeurs physiques (ex : boutiques informatiques o lon peut acheter des botiers TV configurs) ou, de plus en plus frquemment, de plateformes numriques (places de march en ligne, plateformes de commerce lectronique).

*Tendances et offres des acteurs centraux*

Par acteurs centraux, le rapport dsigne lensemble des sites web ou des services en ligne qui sont essentiellement organiss pour permettre  linternaute daccder directement  des contenus illicites,  la demande ou en direct. Cette catgorie couvre donc en particulier des sites web qui hbergent des contenus illicites et des sites qui font le rfrencement des contenus illicites. 

En France, fin 2017, 2 groupes de sites de rfrencement se distinguaient en fonction de laudience gnre mensuellement. On constate ainsi que 6 acteurs attirent plus de 1 million de visiteurs uniques par mois et psent pour prs des trois quarts de laudience illicite totale en France. Les autres acteurs de ce march prsentent une audience plus restreinte. 

Sur les acteurs gnrant le plus de trafic, on note la prsence de Zone-Tlchargement, VoirFilms, Torrent9, StreamComplet, LibertyVF et Papystreaming. Les acteurs avec une audience plus faible sont trs nombreux, on peut citer par exemple DPStream, Papstream, T411 ou encore YggTorrent. Certains sites ont depuis fait lobjet dactions en justice et peuvent avoir t bloqus.


Il est relativement facile pour les consommateurs illicites de trouver les contenus recherchs. Le rapport reconnat que les sites rfrencent trs bien les liens et proposent pour certains biens culturels plusieurs modes daccs. On constate une offre de plus en plus fournie avec la possibilit de choisir des contenus en fonction de critres spcifiques. 

Les sites peuvent proposer un spectre trs large en termes doffre ou au contraire tre plus spcialiss sur une catgorie de contenus. Enfin pour faire face  lvolution de leur environnement en matire de contrle des contenus illicites, les sites mettent en place des solutions pour garantir la pertinence et la fiabilit de leur rfrencement. Les principaux sites de rfrencement proposent un  catalogue riche  de liens avec de multiples modes daccs. Les principaux sites  forte audience en France sont francophones et proposent une offre en  version franaise  ou  version originale sous-titre en franais . 

Donnant des exemples dacteurs du march, le rapport note quun seul acteur propose un abonnement premium (Dpstream), avec une offre centre principalement sur les films et les sries, tous modes daccs confondus. Sur les sites de rfrencement pair  pair, les biens culturels sont plus diversifis,  linverse des sites de rfrencement de liens streaming qui sont quasiment exclusivement ddis aux films et sries. Le temps pass sur les sites par internaute varie normment, avec un temps moyen plus lev pour les sites ayant une audience importante et, naturellement, pour les sites rfrencement de vidos en streaming puisque les internautes sont susceptibles dy rester tant quils regardent des vidos. Ainsi, Voirfilms a un temps de visite moyen de 77 minutes par internaute, alors que les internautes ne passent en moyenne que 3 minutes sur Torrent 411. 

Ainsi, parmi les acteurs prsentant une audience mensuelle suprieure  1 million dinternautes franais on recense


*Modles conomiques*

Deux types de fournisseurs de services sont ncessaires dans le fonctionnement traditionnel dun hbergeur ou dun site de rfrencement de contenus illicites. Dune part, des intermdiaires techniques interviennent dans la chane de mise  disposition ou de diffusion des contenus, dautre part des intermdiaires permettent la montisation des usages.

Les sites contrefaisants rpondent aux mmes impratifs techniques que les sites lgaux. Ils doivent donc faire appel  des tiers pour rpondre  leurs enjeux de scurisation, pour transporter et acheminer les donnes, pour stocker et hberger les contenus et grer leurs noms de domaine.

Les intermdiaires des services de publicit, de paiement et danonymisation dont les services sont utiliss par les sites contrevenants sont aujourdhui relativement spcifiques et souvent diffrents de ceux qui travaillent aux cts des sites lgaux.

Dans le domaine de la publicit, il existe de nombreuses rgies publicitaires et plateformes daffiliation dont lactivit est quasiment ddie  lillgal. Cette tendance sest accentue depuis 2015, car les principales plateformes daffiliation et rgies ont sign la charte  des bonnes pratiques dans la publicit en ligne pour le respect du droit dauteur et des droits voisins  dans le cadre du plan daction du Gouvernement pour la lutte contre le piratage en 2015. Cette charte, visant  limiter le financement des sites ayant une activit illicite par la publicit, a largement limit le nombre dacteurs adressant le march de lillicite.

De la mme manire sagissant des intermdiaires de paiement, les principaux acteurs comme PayPal se sont engags  ne plus proposer leurs services aux sites illicites. Dautres intermdiaires de paiement se sont donc spcialiss dans ce type dactivit proposant des solutions  cls en main  pour les sites contrefaisants. Ces derniers ont aussi trouv des  solutions de contournement , en crant par exemple des sites-crans intermdiaires qui leur permettent de continuer  utiliser les moyens de paiement plus rpandus et connus des internautes.

*Une charte qui a atteint ses limites*

Face  cet cosystme complexe mettant en relation hbergeurs, plateformes publicitaires, annonceurs, sites de rfrencement ou encore services dagrgation, la Hadopi a bien tent de mettre en place une charte en 2015. Rgies et annonceurs sengageaient alors  cesser toute relation commerciale avec des sites de tlchargement illgaux.

Si les acteurs reconnus du secteur ont jou le jeu, ne voulant plus associer leurs marques  ces sites  la rputation sulfureuse, dautres nont pas hsit  les remplacer. Jeux en ligne, escroqueries, rencontres se sont finalement imposs, souvent grce  des accords directs daffiliation ou de publicit, mettant ainsi de ct les rgies publicitaires traditionnelles.

 Nous sommes assez dsarms face  ces nouveaux services , reconnat Pauline Blassel, secrtaire gnrale de la Hadopi. Lgalement, la riposte gradue permise  lautorit ne concerne toujours que les changes pair--pair.  Nous aimerions que lon reconnaisse  la Hadopi un pouvoir de caractrisation de ces sites. Cest une hypocrisie que ces sites pirates puissent tre accessibles et toujours pas ferms. Il nous faut informer les consommateurs, impliquer les intermdiaires et faciliter loffice du juge. 

Source : Hadopi

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Comme la Hadopi, la CJUE rend responsable le titulaire d'une connexion Internet utilise pour violer le copyright au moyen d'un partage de fichiers
 ::fleche::  Rforme de l'audiovisuel : la dpute Aurore Berg veut muscler Hadopi pour mieux lutter contre le piratage des uvres intellectuelles sur Internet
 ::fleche::  Hadopi :  Il faut que la sanction soit absolument certaine pour tre dissuasive , la transaction pnale couple  la riposte gradue sera tudie

----------


## tanaka59

Organisme a fusionner avec l'ARCEP, le CSA , l'ANSSI et cybersurveillance . 

La lutte contre le piratage ainsi que la rgulation du secteur des postes, tlcoms , communications & informations doit passer par fusion des organismes dont certains sont en dficite chronique .. HADOPI en fait parti.

----------


## Refuznik

Que l'on supprime cette usine  gaz qui ne sert  rien  part fliquer les internautes et qui nous cote un pognon de dingue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Nous sommes assez dsarms face  ces nouveaux services* , reconnat Pauline Blassel, secrtaire gnrale de la Hadopi. Lgalement, *la riposte gradue permise  lautorit ne concerne toujours que les changes pair--pair*.  Nous aimerions que lon reconnaisse  la Hadopi un pouvoir de caractrisation de ces sites. Cest une hypocrisie que ces sites pirates puissent tre accessibles et toujours pas ferms. Il nous faut informer les consommateurs, impliquer les intermdiaires et faciliter loffice du juge.


Mais arrtez tout ! Hadopi ne sert toujours  rien et cote toujours aussi cher, stoppez les dgts s'il vous plait.
Hadopi est toujours concentr sur le P2P alors que la masse va sur des sites de streaming.

Si a se trouve Hadopi surveille toujours ce qu'il ce passe sur eMule...

----------


## seedbarrett

Merci hadopi, moi qui avait besoin justement de site de tlchargement illgal, voil que j'ai carrment une liste des plus visits, quelle aubaine ! Torrent9, papistream, merci hadopi de me faciliter l'accs au tlchargement illgal  ::roll::

----------


## Mingolito

Donc on paie des millions pour que des annes aprs ils publient un rapport qui explique qu'ils ne servent  rien ?
C'est beau l'administration franaise  ::ptdr:: 

Macron au lieu d'augmenter les taxes il ferait mieux de virer quelques millions de fonctionnaires a serait plus pertinent.

----------


## 4sStylZ

Jai un avis compltement diffrent et relativiste dHadopi, surtout depuis que jai cout un change de France culture sur son fonctionnement et son cot   cot de la plaque  : 

https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...u-des-legendes

Pour rappel, lors des tous premiers dbats des textes dhadopi, lors de sa mise en place, tout le monde savait dj quelle tait hors sujet. Cela  cause de contrainte technologiques et morales :

Pour diminuer ( dfaut de le rgler) le problme du torrent : a veut dire forcer les DNS et oprateur  ne plus rfrencer et permettre les accs  ces sites.Pour rgler le problme du DDL, a veut dire mettre en place le deep packet inspection.


Il est clair quHadopi ne rgle pas le problme du tlchargement illgale, mais franchement Hadopi est bien loin dtre le pire pour nous les Franais : 
On ne veut pas de censure dInternet comme en Chine. On ne veut pas de deep packet inspection car cest dangereux pour nos liberts et notre vie prive, que ce serait une arme de contrle. Le concept trs laxiste de riposte gradue est tout  fait louable de la part de notre tat et il a t prouv que les gens qui reoivent des lettres ne ritrent que trs peu. (Biensur, les gens qui reoivent ces lettres ny connaissent rien, ne savent pas se protger, mais au moins il ne se prennent pas une facture de 10 000 sans avoir t averti plusieurs fois avant).

 mes yeux le travail que fait Hadopi est hors sujet mais trs bien comme a. a cote cher mais quand on voit les montants on constate quils sont majoritairement imputables au systme de lettre davertissements et aux factures des oprateurs concernant les demande dinformation etc.

Par contre la mission dHadopi devrait changer : taper sur le tlchargement illgal na pas dinteret.
Il faut booster / favoriser loffre lgale. Il faudrait offrir des primes aux socits privs qui proposent des offres de qualit, avec nombre de contenu, avec des services performants tout comme on favorise (certes trs mal) les vhicules lectriques. Il y a pleins de chose  imaginer comme un pass culture qui pourrait nous permettre de souscrire  nombre de limit de services.

Une fois quil y aura des offres lgales accessibles les gens migreront de manire totale ou majoritaire et le problme de tlchargement illgal nxistera pas ou sera diminu.

----------


## pierre-y

Est ce que l'industrie de la musique, du cinema, etc se porte plus mal pour autant? Car au final c'est a le but d'hadopi, d'viter que ces secteurs soient impact. Au vue des rapports command par l'europe pas vraiment apparemment.  La bourse des gens n'tant pas infinis et le contenu lui par contre devant de plus en plus norme, ils seraient beaucoup plus constructif de s'adapter  cette nouvelle problmatique.

----------


## loulnux

> Est ce que l'industrie de la musique, du cinema, etc se porte plus mal pour autant? Car au final c'est a le but d'hadopi, d'viter que ces secteurs soient impact. Au vue des rapports command par l'europe pas vraiment apparemment.  La bourse des gens n'tant pas infinis et le contenu lui par contre devant de plus en plus norme, ils seraient beaucoup plus constructif de s'adapter  cette nouvelle problmatique.


La hadopi a t invente sous la pression du lobbyiste M. Ngre car cet imbcile n'avait pas compris qu'il ne vendrait de toutes faons plus de CD alors qu'il aurait suffit qu'il se tourne vers les deux majors que sont Sony et Philips dtentrices  la fois des catalogues les plus importants d'artiste et des brevets sur les laser disques et leur demander de financer la dmatrialisation de la musique car aprs tout c'est eux qui ont contribu  la contre-faon.
Le pire ft quand il  t un temps question de surtaxer la diffusion de musique dans les lieux publics au prtexte que les gens auraient t incits  la sur-consommation gratuite.
En ralit c'tait oublier la simple mcanique promotionnelle du "Tube" cette terminologie arrive dans les annes 60 avec l'avnement du single 45t : on se laisse instiller un air par les radios priphriques et autres vecteurs de diffusion publique et on finit par l'acheter alors qu'on le connait par cur.
Aujourd'hui il n'y a plus que 2 ou 3 abrutis gocentriques  barbiche et blouson en serpent exportateur de droits collects en France pour dfendre ce point de vue mais a c'est une autre histoire... de ruissellement je suppose.

----------


## Eric80

sur la forme: c est quoi ces graphiques quasi illisibles? Cela ressemble fort  des artefacts de trop forte compression JPG!
Cela vient directement du pdf de chez Hadopi: https://www.hadopi.fr/sites/default/...onomique_1.pdf 
le charg de mission ou stagiaire qui a pondu le rapport chez Hadopi ne sait il pas que les screenshots se font en PNG et non en JPG?
Ou qu on peut configurer son convertisseur PDF afin qu il n'crase pas autant les images?

sur le fond, comme dit plus haut, rien de nouveau sous le soleil: on sait tous ici que la Hadopi est hors sujet depuis son 1er jour autrement.
Mais le lobby de "la cration" est trop important en France, et permet de payer une rente aux ayants droits par le public.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hadopi : une pluie davertissements suivie de rares condamnations



> Le gendarme franais dInternet a adress 1,19 million de recommandations  des internautes indlicats. Des procdures qui nont finalement abouti qu 83 condamnations.
> (...)
> Cette premire tape ntant pas toujours suivie deffets dans les six mois, pour certains de ces  pirates  linstitution a envoy, dans un second temps, 147 916 deuximes recommandations par courriel et lettre recommande. La troisime phase qui constate une ngligence caractrise informe, par ce mme biais, linternaute que ces faits sont susceptibles de poursuites pnales. Cette procdure a concern 1 045 cas de fraudes, transmis au procureur de la Rpublique. Sur ce total, 594 suites pnales ont t portes  la connaissance de la Hadopi. Ce qui a abouti  83 condamnations (41 amendes dun montant de 100  1 000 euros), trois jugements pour dlit de contrefaon (amendes de 500  2 000 euros), 35 ordonnances pnales (amendes de 150  500 euros) et quatre comparutions sur reconnaissance pralable de culpabilit (amendes de 200  500 euros). Les 401 autres mesures rpressives ont essentiellement concern des rappels  la loi ainsi que des stages de citoyennet assortis dune amende de 150  500 euros.


83 c'est pas si mal je pensais que c'tait moins que a...
Sans Hadopi, NordVPN sponsoriserait peut-tre moins de vidos sur YouTube, ce serait dommage  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Mw. 

Quand le montant des amendes ne rembourse ni le "prjudice" des plaignants, ni le cot de fonctionnement de l'HADOPI, et qu'en plus, le piratage ne diminue pas, on ne m'enlvera pas de l'ide que ce truc est un gchis total qui est financ de notre poche...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mw. 
> 
> Quand le montant des amendes ne rembourse ni le "prjudice" des plaignants, ni le cot de fonctionnement de l'HADOPI, et qu'en plus, le piratage ne diminue pas, on ne m'enlvera pas de l'ide que ce truc est un gchis total qui est financ de notre poche...


J'ai l'impression que le piratage a baiss un peu depuis les annes 2000, l'ge d'or du partage de fichiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'ge d'or du partage de fichiers.


Avec un peu de chance le P2P va faire son grand retour.
Il va y avoir de la fragmentation sur les services de streaming et a va saouler tout le monde.
Aujourd'hui beaucoup de gens veulent regarder des trucs qui sont sur Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, OCS, bientt il y a aura Disney ou Warner Bross ou je sais pas quoi.
Hadopi finira par mourir, les sites de torrent vont natre et voil.

Je suis un peu trop optimiste sur ce coup.
Je suis nostalgique de l'poque d'eMule.

Les disques durs 2 To ne cote pas trs cher, il y a des offres VPN, les connexions internet sont souvent rapide.
T'as pas besoin de payer :
- l'abonnement Amazon Prime Video pour regarder Community 
- l'abonnement Netflix pour regarder Rick & Morty

Des gens devraient finir par comprendre qu'un abonnement VPN c'est moins cher qu'un abonnement Netflix  :;): 
Perso je suis abonn  plusieurs services de streaming.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai l'impression que le piratage a baiss un peu depuis les annes 2000, l'ge d'or du partage de fichiers.


Les gens ne partagent plus, ils font du tlchargement direct.

Aprs, l'accs aux ressources pirates est tellement facile que plus personne ne stocke des lments pirats. J'ai connu, en 2001, un gusse qui avait chez lui 1020 CD de DiVX gravs....dont il avait du regarder une bonne trentaine, pas plus. Ca, oui, a a presque disparu. Mais aujourd'hui, le mme, il a quand mme pirat les 30 films qu'il a regards.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gens ne partagent plus, ils font du tlchargement direct.


Sur les sites de torrent il y a un ratio, si il descend trop bas tu ne peux plus tlcharger.
Beaucoup d'utilisateurs utilisent des seedbox, a partage 24h/24 et tu peux rcuprer les fichiers via FTP.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aprs, l'accs aux ressources pirates est tellement facile que plus personne ne stocke grave des lments pirats.


Fixed.

Aujourd'hui, il y a des HDD de plusieurs TO, pourquoi s'embter  tout graver ? Au pire si, si tu as un graveur blu-ray et que tu tlcharges tes films dans ce format l, car a prend une place norme, mais le reste...  

Enfin perso si je tlcharge un truc, car je n'arrive pas  le trouver ailleurs, je ne l'efface pas aprs l'avoir vu, je le garde sur un HDD pour pouvoir le regarder  nouveau plus tard sans devoir le re-tlcharger avec la possibilit que le lien ait saut entre-temps.

Si je ne garde pas un truc tlcharg illgalement, c'est soit que je l'ai achet soit que c'tait tellement merdique que je sais que je ne le regarderai, ne l'couterai ou n'y jouerai plus, sinon je garde en attendant de pouvoir l'acheter. ^^


@Ryu pratiquement plus personne n'utilise des torrents, c'est le plus surveill et le plus facile pour sa faire gauler, y'a pas tant de personnes que a qui passent par des Seedbox, faut dj tre un trs gros tlchargeur, le mec lambda, il va pas claquer un abo dans une seedbox pour tlcharger 2 films par mois... T'as 5/6 ans de retard  ::D: 

Ce dont parle el-slapper c'est du direct-download (avec des sites dj bien surveills aussi pour certains, genre Zone-Tlchargement et autres) avec des fichiers stocks sur des sites de partage de fichier.

----------


## AoCannaille

> Sur les sites de torrent il y a un ratio, si il descend trop bas tu ne peux plus tlcharger.



J'ai jamais vu a sur TPB et il reste selon toujours la premire source....

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas comment a s'appelle exactement c'est peut-tre des sites de "torrents privs" ou quelque chose dans le genre.
En gros les inscriptions ne sont pas toujours ouverte, il est parfois possible de parrainer quelqu'un.
J'ai connu FrenchTorrentDB et T411, c'tait le bon temps.
Il y avait surement moyen de payer pour gagner du ratio, c'est comme a que ces sites devaient tourner, sur certains d'entre-eux il n'y avait pas de pub a m'inquitait beaucoup, je n'ai pas confiance quand il n'y a pas de pub.
Quand il n'y a pas de pub tu te demandes forcment "d'o vient l'argent ?".

Celui qui utilise des logiciels P2P sans partager est vraiment un gros enfoir !  ::furax::  ::furax::  ::furax:: 
a va compltement  l'encontre de l'idologie du truc.

----------


## Voyvode

Encore une institution de merde pour y caser des copains pays grassement pour un travail mal fait et inutile. Inefficace. Hors de propos. Et a ne sert mme pas les intrts de la France.

----------


## Meetoo

Bonjour, personnellement je ne vois pas l'intrt d'une telle instance, mme les avertissements sont envoys par des bots donc pourquoi ce ct humain alors qu'un simple programme de dtection suffit et que par la suite les tribunaux peuvent faire le ncessaire !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*En 10 ans d'existence, l'Hadopi a cot plus de 80 millions d'euros aux contribuables, envoy 13 millions d'avertissements*
*et collect 87 000 euros damendes * 

Lanne 2019 a marqu le dixime anniversaire de la cration de la Haute Autorit par la loi n 2009- 669 du 12 juin 2009 favorisant la protection et la diffusion de la cration sur internet.  cette occasion, lHadopi sest prte au traditionnel exercice du bilan. 

Rappelons les diffrents budgets de lHadopi depuis sa mise en route qui proviennent essentiellement de la subvention du ministre de la Culture (programme 334 Livre et industries culturelles) :
En 2010, ltat a vers 10 millions deuros.En 2011, ltat a vers 11,4 millions d'euros.En 2012, ltat a vers 11 millions deuros.En 2013, ltat a vers 8,4 millions deuros.En 2014, ltat a vers 5,6 millions deuros.En 2015, ltat a vers 5,52 millions deuros.En 2016, ltat a vers 7,8 millions deuros.En 2017, ltat a vers 9 millions deuros.En 2018, ltat a vers 10 millions deuros.En 2019, ltat a vers 9,4 millions deuros.
Ce qui fait un total de 88,12 millions deuros de subventions publiques.


*Un montant cumul damendes de 87 000 *

Dans le cadre de sa mission de protection de la cration sur internet, lHadopi met en uvre la procdure de rponse gradue sur les rseaux pair--pair. Institu par les lois n 2009-669 du 12 juin 2009 et n 2009-1311 du 28 octobre 2009, le dispositif de rponse gradue, dont la mise en uvre est confie au sein de lHadopi  la Commission de protection des droits, est une procdure originale qui vise, par lenvoi davertissements successifs,  rappeler au titulaire dun abonnement  internet quil doit prendre toutes mesures utiles pour viter que sa connexion ne soit utilise, par lui-mme ou par un tiers, pour tlcharger ou mettre en partage sur internet des uvres protges par le droit dauteur ou par un droit voisin. 

Cette procdure, essentiellement pdagogique, comporte galement un volet rpressif. Si les faits persistent malgr les avertissements reus, lHadopi peut en effet dcider de saisir lautorit judiciaire pour que des poursuites pnales soient engages  lencontre du titulaire de labonnement  internet ngligent. Les faits illicites relevs en premier lieu par les ayants droit constituent des actes de contrefaon, matrialiss par le tlchargement ou la mise  disposition du public sur internet dune uvre protge sans autorisation. Ces agissements rvlent aussi les manquements du titulaire dabonnement qui na pas scuris sa connexion internet.

Le lgislateur de 2009 a cr linfraction de ngligence caractrise, qui est une contravention de cinquime classe (amende encourue de 1 500  maximum) sanctionnant le fait, pour le titulaire dabonnement, soit de ne pas avoir mis en place un moyen de scurisation de sa connexion, soit davoir manqu de diligence dans la mise en uvre de ce moyen.


Dans son exercice 2019, lHadopi a observ une augmentation sensible des rponses pnales, quil sagisse des jugements de condamnation prononcs par un tribunal de police ou un tribunal correctionnel, des ordonnances pnales dont le nombre a plus que doubl depuis 2018, des comparutions sur reconnaissance pralable de culpabilit ou encore des mesures de composition pnale, qui sont le plus souvent assorties damendes de composition.

Sur les 759 suites judiciaires portes  la connaissance de lHadopi en 2019, 625 constituent des rponses pnales, soit 82 %. Sur lensemble de ces rponses pnales, on compte 122 peines damende dun montant de 100  2 000  (soit en moyenne 315 ), prononces soit par jugement dun tribunal correctionnel (en cas de condamnation pour contrefaon) ou dun tribunal de police (en cas de condamnation sur le fondement de la contravention de ngligence caractrise), soit par ordonnance pnale, soit dans le cadre dune composition pnale (propose par le procureur de la Rpublique, accepte par le contrevenant). 

Dans son rapport, lHadopi note que  *Depuis 2011, le montant total cumul des amendes prononces et portes  la connaissance de la Commission est de 87 000 , dont prs du tiers pour la seule anne 2019.* 

Dans le cadre du suivi judiciaire des procdures transmises, la Commission de protection des droits entretient des changes rguliers avec les ayants droit qui la saisissent, mais galement avec les autorits judiciaires pour les sensibiliser  la qualit de victime de ces derniers. En 2019, le montant total des rparations civiles, tous ayants droit confondus, slve  plus de 15 000  pour les dcisions portes  la connaissance de lHadopi, lanne reprsentant  elle seule plus de 75 % du total des rparations connues de lHadopi depuis le lancement de la rponse gradue.


*Riposte gradue : 13 millions d'avertissements envoys aux internautes depuis 2009*

Denis Rapone, Prsident de lHadopi, se flicite de l'utilit de cette mesure :

 LAutorit a, par ailleurs, renforc le volet judiciaire de la procdure de rponse gradue fonde, au premier chef, sur une approche pdagogique et dissuasive avec lenvoi davertissements aux internautes fautifs, puis ouvrant, en cas de persistance de leurs pratiques illicites, sur une phase de saisine de lautorit judiciaire : le nombre de dossiers transmis aux parquets a augment de prs de 70 % par rapport  2018. *Au total, le bilan de la mise en uvre de la rponse gradue depuis la cration de lHadopi en 2009 est impressionnant : ce sont prs de 13 millions davertissements qui ont t envoys  des internautes ayant mconnu le droit dauteur et, dans 70 % des cas, aucune ritration des faits nest constate aprs un premier avertissement, ce qui dnote une efficacit difficilement contestable de la procdure.* On peut aussi apprcier cette efficacit  laune des changements de comportements intervenus chez les internautes : 50 % des personnes sensibilises  la rponse gradue dclarent stre tournes vers une offre lgale .

Ainsi, depuis la cration de lHadopi jusqu la fin de lanne 2019, plus de 12,7 millions de recommandations, toutes phases confondues, ont t envoyes aux titulaires dabonnement en raison de tlchargements et mises  disposition illicites constats  partir de leur connexion internet.

La pyramide inverse, qui illustre lactivit chiffre de la Commission de protection des droits, rend compte des tapes successives de la procdure pour lanne 2019.


En 2019, la Hadopi a rceptionn 9 millions de saisines des ayants droit, contre 14 millions en 2018. Si depuis ses premiers pas en octobre 2010, elle a envoy 12,7 millions davertissements, le chiffre a t en recul lan pass pour stablir  prs de 830 000 :  Cette diminution rsulte notamment de lvolution des usages en matire de consommation duvres culturelles sur internet et de laccroissement sans prcdent des offres lgales  explique lautorit.

*Les effets de la riposte gradue selon l'autorit*

*L'Hadopi indique observer une diminution des usages illicites en P2P*

 Avec la gnralisation de lusage dinternet et du haut dbit en France, la procdure de rponse gradue a montr, en dix ans, son utilit en sensibilisant la plupart des titulaires dun accs  internet en France au ncessaire respect du droit dauteur sur internet. Les personnes qui reoivent les recommandations de lHadopi prennent pour la plupart conscience quelles-mmes ou leurs proches ont commis un acte de contrefaon et modifient leur comportement, par crainte dune sanction ventuelle. Selon le dernier Baromtre de la rponse gradue8 , la moiti des personnes sensibilises9  la rponse gradue dclare stre tourne vers loffre lgale (soit une augmentation de 8 points depuis 2017). Les trois quarts des personnes directement averties disent avoir diminu leur consommation illicite de biens culturels dmatrialiss et 43 % dclarent avoir pris des mesures dordre technique, telles que la scurisation de leur accs wifi. 


*L'Hadopi note l'existence d'une offre lgale de plus en plus attractive*

 La baisse des pratiques illicites en pair  pair rsulte galement de lvolution de loffre lgale. Celle-ci sest largement dveloppe depuis 2010, porte par les abonnements, et propose dsormais un choix duvres varies et accessibles au plus grand nombre. En se reportant  ldition 2019 du Baromtre Hadopi de la consommation des biens culturels dmatrialiss, on constate que 56 % des internautes interrogs ont souscrit  au moins un abonnement payant. Sagissant des services de streaming musical, le nombre dabonnements a sensiblement augment et franchi pour la premire fois en 2019 le cap des 10 % de la population13. Il en est de mme dans le secteur audiovisuel, o laccroissement du nombre dabonnements aux plateformes de vidos  la demande se poursuit (27 % des internautes franais dclarent y avoir accs). 


L'Hadopi indique que l'anne 2019 se caractrise par lobservation de plusieurs lments positifs concernant les pratiques culturelles en ligne : 
un recul de la consommation illicite au profit de pratiques uniquement lgales. 26 % des internautes ont dclar en 2019 avoir des pratiques illicites, un taux en forte baisse par rapport  2018. Laudiovisuel reste le secteur le plus concern par les pratiques illicites.  linverse, la part des consommateurs ayant une pratique exclusivement licite a fortement cr, passant de 44 % des internautes en 2018  56 % en 2019 ;une propension  payer en hausse, avec un panier mensuel moyen stablissant  17 , encourage par des offres dabonnement de plus en plus attractives. Cette progression est essentiellement porte par les services de vido  la demande, auxquels environ 17,2 millions dindividus sont abonns.
Source : Hadopi

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle lecture faites-vous de ce bilan ?
 ::fleche::  L'Hadopi est-elle efficace selon vous ? Dans quelle mesure ?

----------


## KnifeOnlyI

Conclusion :

Hadopi n'a servit  rien du tout. C'est l'augmentation de l'offre qui a permis  une part importante de gens gens d'enfin pouvoir se passer de services illgales et peu fiable. Mais on reste toujours trs loin d'un monde idal.
J'ai beau avoir des abonnements sur Netflix, Disney+ et acheter rgulirement des films sur YouTube, il m'arrive encore de regarder des films en streaming illgal, tout simplement car comme beaucoup, j'ai jet mon lecteur DVD et donc l'offre ne correspond pas  la demande.

----------


## Invit

> *Au total, le bilan de la mise en uvre de la rponse gradue depuis la cration de lHadopi en 2009 est impressionnant : ce sont prs de 13 millions davertissements qui ont t envoys  des internautes ayant mconnu le droit dauteur et, dans 70 % des cas, aucune ritration des faits nest constate aprs un premier avertissement, ce qui dnote une efficacit difficilement contestable de la procdure.*


C'est une blague ? Sur leur propre graphique, on voit que le DL et le streaming ne baissent pas du tout. Seul le P2P baisse, et c'est srement au profit des plate-formes lgales, VPN ou des autres crateurs de contenu. Je doute que les musiciens croulent sous les revenus que leur verse la sacem grce  "l'incontestable efficacit" d'hadopi... Et pendant ce temps l, beaucoup de plate-formes ne paient pas d'impt en France...

----------


## yahiko

80 M pour 13 millions d'avertissements, a fait 6  l'email, ce qui n'est pas donn, pour une efficacit pdagogique loin d'tre prouve.

Il y aurait une cinquantaine de personnes qui bosseraient dans cet organisme pour un budget annuel d'environ 10 M. Une PME trs rentable !

----------


## spyserver

On voit bien que l'tat est tjrs  cot de la plaque concernant le numrique, que ce soit avec StopCovid ou encore avec Hadopi, dans les 2 cas des millions d'euros dpenss pour pas grand chose ...

----------


## AndMax

Cette mascarade cote cher aux contribuables, mais cela cote galement cher aux crateurs. La HADOPI ne peut rien faire sans les ayants droit qui la saisissent, et eux sont obligs de faire appel  des socits comme "Trident Media Guard" pour crer ces saisines (les "radars" comme on dit):
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trident_Media_Guard

Avec leur chiffre d'affaires de 2007 indiqu dans Wikipedia, soit 2 ans avant HADOPI, je vous laisse imaginer ce qu'il est devenu aujourd'hui et du coup combien d'argent en moins a fait pour les crateurs / artistes. C'est donc tout simplement une nuisance pour eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans son rapport, lHadopi note que  *Depuis 2011, le montant total cumul des amendes prononces et portes  la connaissance de la Commission est de 87 000 , dont prs du tiers pour la seule anne 2019.*


Le nombre d'amendes a du grandement augmenter  partir de 2019.

Il serait peut-tre temps de laisser les rseaux P2P tranquille.
C'est de l'argent gaspill, le gouvernement devrait revoir ses priorits et investir plus intelligemment.
a n'a aucun intrt d'attaquer les personnes qui tlchargent illgalement.

----------


## sevyc64

Dpenses : 88.12 millions d'
Recettes : 87000 
Taux de performance : -99.9%

Bon nombre d'entreprises dposent le bilan bien avant a !!!!!

----------


## Fagus

peut tre que le p2p meurt aussi d'une perte de mode technologique car le lgal est devenu bon.

aujourd'hui, les gens sont prts  payer 10 / mois pour avoir accs facilement et de faon instantane  des playlists toutes faites avec un large catalogue mme si tout n'y est pas.

Plus grand monde de gre lui-mme la recherche de morceaux, le rapatriement et la synchronisation des fichiers sur ses divers terminaux, les playlists. Il faut que a marche de suite en mode "pousse-bouton" et ce n'est pas plus mal.

---
L'illgal est pass au streaming illgal, c'est tout. Il y a aussi le vpn pour le gourmands, ou sinon le P2P classique qui existe encore, ex : https://www.tribler.org/ qui est un client classique dcentralis sur kademlia et des tunnels chiffrs sur un routage en oignon. Hadopi n'a pas la puissance technique pour chasser sur ce rseau.

----------


## gros_rougeot

Il manque des chiffres pour pouvoir juger l'effet de la loi sur les finance de l'tat puisque c'est le sujet de l'article (et non pas son efficacit sur le tlchargement gratuit).

Comparer le cot pour le contribuable de l'hadopi, face aux amendes collectes, est simpliste.
Rien qu'en TVA, impts et cotisations diverses, il est possible que l'tat s'y soit retrouv.

Cela ne m'empche pas de regretter l'poque o mme ma grand mre pouvait pirater ses films et musiques prfrs.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quelle lecture faites-vous de ce bilan ?


Comme d'habitude en France on cre des choses qui coutent un blinde et non rentable ... Hadopi est l'un des nombreux exemple ...




> L'Hadopi est-elle efficace selon vous ?


Non 




> Dans quelle mesure ?


Je verrai bien la fusion de plusieurs dpartements d'tat et de la justice :

Hadopi + Arcep + CSA + CNIL + signal spam + internet signalement + le dpartement de l'afnor contre la contrefaon des noms de domaines.

En gros tout ce qui est de la fraude, la criminalit, la dlinquance, la contrefaon sur internet ...

En gros un dpartement ou une administration/rgulateur/gendarme/hyper contrleur, qui  l'oeil sur tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  la dlinquance sur internet / les rseaux de comms sous toute forme .

Entre les vols de donnes et le piratage de films/musique ou les arnaques  la contrefaon il y a de quoi faire ...

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Belle russite  la franaise. Bravo !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## koyosama

Je note une forte baisse des sites de piratage, maintenant c'est devenu plus dure de trouver des contenus.
Il devrait y avoir un sorte de revolution Free des platformes de distributions (netflix, disney, apple, HBO, ...) en une seule offre pas cher.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je note une forte baisse des sites de piratage


Ouais c'est la guerre ils sont oblig de changer de nom de domaine rgulirement :
Le plus gros site de tlchargement illgal a encore chang de nom de domaine




> Il devrait y avoir un sorte de revolution Free des platformes de distributions (netflix, disney, apple, HBO, ...) en une seule offre pas cher.


Lgalement c'est impossible. Les entreprises perdraient trop d'argent, mme si le nombre d'abonn augmenterait.
 moins qu'une entreprise rachte Netflix, Prime Video, OCS, Disney+, Canal +, Apple TV, ADN, etc. a a peu de chance d'arriver.

----------


## TJ1985

Hier j'ai cherch Idiocracy, en me disant qu'il me donnerait peut-tre un dbut d'explication sur l'tat de notre monde. Pas disponible sur iTunes en France. Va savoir pourquoi ?

----------


## loulnux

C'est toujours la mme histoire l'tat se rveille sous l'impulsion de lobbys au prtexte qu'un pan de la culture serait ls en ralit c'est ces mmes lobbys qui n'ont aucune ide prospective de l'volution de leur mtier ce qui est grave. 
C'est comme a cette dernire fois qu'un abruti de patron d'une maison de disques ne comprend pas que l'avenir est  la dmatrialisation se plaignant de ce que les ventes de CD baissent et au lieu de mettre les mains dans le cambouis afin d'adapter son mtier  son inluctable avenir en changeant de business model histoire d'offrir ses produits l o ils sont attendus il fait chier tout le monde pour mettre en place une instance rpressive contre les gens qui tlchargent "illgalement"... si encore il avait t avr que ce tlchargement se fasse en marge de sa propre offre, le gouvernement de l'poque aurait pu  la rigueur intervenir mais l ce con non seulement n'a rien compris de son propre mtier et renforc par deux ou trois artistes tout aussi rapias et infatus  a contribu  crer une machine  recycler d'anciens hauts fonctionnaires inclassables ... ayant dpass largement leur seuils d'incomptence. C'est  ce genre d'institution (et ce n'est pas la seule) que nous devons la gabegie qui creuse la dette nationale, j'aurai largement prfr voir ce pognon dans la poche des infirmires et des aides soignantes.

----------


## noldware

La Haute Autorit va disparaitre de l'cran radar, en fusionnant avec le CSA (tout aussi efficace selon moi ^^) pour devenir l'ARCOM. L'Autorit de Rgulation des Communications Audiovisuelles et Numriques
Cela pourrait donner l'impression l'on pousse ce que l'on aura pas ramass sous le tapis.

Attention cependant aux jugements htifs, cet article me semble un peu rapide. 

Les russites de l'tat franais existent bien, mais elle nintressent pas les mdias/ la presse/ la population.
Pour une raison simple, elles n'offrent aucune occasion de se plaindre.

----------

